# **Stupidest thing anyone has said to you (audio wise)**



## SkizeR

**stole this from another forum but i thought it would be a great idea for this one**

What are some of the stupidest things people have said to you concerning car audio? I'll start it off..

coming from a person who claims he has been into car audio for 25 years and a shop owner (who is obsessed with hertz/audison) when i showed him Hybrid Audio and was looking at the clarus line.. "yeah, no these are pieces of crap that are just re-branded, cheaper version of the Hertz Hi-Energy's. Look at the crossover, theyre exactly the same but with cheaper parts..." 
Later on he looked at the Legatia and said they were re-branded, Milles. Needless to say i left and refuse to go back.


LETS HEAR YOURS!...


----------



## Richv72

Dc audio subs sound good.


----------



## Guy

I guess my favorite was the stoner who told me it was ok if a subwoofer had a blown voice coil... because subwoofers don't need to reproduce frequencies as high as voices anyways.


----------



## jimboman

Had a dead battery once and the tow truck driver who gave me a jump looked at the battery and said "Here's your problem why your battery is dead" and grabbed my power cable. He said "you need to run this off you fuse box, not the battery"


----------



## Slammer

I've heard plenty over the years. A good one would be that his off brand amp was rated at 2,000w and he only wanted an 8ga install kit to power it. Another would be the guy that has issues with his system shutting down, and he has his ground wire screwed to piece of plastic trim with a trim screw. Better yet, I've seen a ground that was taped with Scotch tape, because the individual doing the install couldn't crimp the ring terminal.... I am sure many have seen much worse. This thread should be very entertaining! People are idiots, for sure.


----------



## SkizeR

Guy said:


> I guess my favorite was the stoner who told me it was ok if a subwoofer had a blown voice coil... because subwoofers don't need to reproduce frequencies as high as voices anyways.





jimboman said:


> Had a dead battery once and the tow truck driver who gave me a jump looked at the battery and said "Here's your problem why your battery is dead" and grabbed my power cable. He said "you need to run this off you fuse box, not the battery"


lmfao those are both golden.


----------



## Mless5

Some random craigslist seller replies to my question "what color is the grill (OEM door piece, usually matched to car's interior color):

"you can spray paint them any color you want. this will reinforce rigidity of the cone ==> crisp and precise sound"


----------



## SkizeR

Slammer said:


> I've heard plenty over the years. A good one would be that his off brand amp was rated at 2,000w and he only wanted an 8ga install kit to power it. Another would be the guy that has issues with his system shutting down, and he has his ground wire screwed to piece of plastic trim with a trim screw. Better yet, I've seen a ground that was taped with Scotch tape, because the individual doing the install couldn't crimp the ring terminal.... I am sure many have seen much worse. This thread should be very entertaining! People are idiots, for sure.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

I bought a PG MS2125 from a dumbass on Craigslist for $50! He said I had this or the Sony Xplod to use in my car and you know I had to go Sony! I was like umm... EXCELLENT CHOICE! :thumbsup::smoking:


----------



## robert_wrath

FartinInTheTub said:


> I bought a PG MS2125 from a dumbass on Craigslist for $50! He said I had this or the Sony Xplod to use in my car and you know I had to go Sony! I was like umm... EXCELLENT CHOICE! :thumbsup::smoking:


Epic! Why can't all CL sellers be this naive?


----------



## Just_Crazy

this isn't an addiction.


----------



## lucas569

"is your stereo stock?"

yes ive heard this alot!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

Why do you have a subwoofer? I can barely hear it.


----------



## Rs roms

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Why do you have a subwoofer? I can barely hear it.


Good one


----------



## ChrisB

I was once told that my old amplifiers were going to fry upon the first power cycle in the car by a sales associate at a car audio shop trying to sell me a brand new Memphis Power Reference amplifier. I told him that I had a 55 amp, 12 volt power source, and they worked perfectly fine on it in the house on my test bench. His retort "Yeah, but when you put them in the car, they are going to blow. You've been warned and you are going to wish you had purchased this amp that is on sale for today only!"

I told him that I would see him again and just pay full price if that is indeed the case.:laugh:


----------



## SaturnSL1

FartinInTheTub said:


> I bought a PG MS2125 from a dumbass on Craigslist for $50! He said I had this or the Sony Xplod to use in my car and you know I had to go Sony! I was like umm... EXCELLENT CHOICE! :thumbsup::smoking:


LOL! I had a similar experience with a kid I knew who had wanted me to install some 6x9s in his rear deck. I popped down the seat to remove the panel and saw a US Amps USA400 laying in his trunk. I asked him what he was doing with it and he told me "I got it from my uncle, it's crappy it can't push my subs like my new Kicker 750.1". I asked him what he wanted for it and he told me $20...

I asked him what he had it running off of and he told me it was running off the same wire as his Kicker amp. One single run of cheap 8 gauge power and ground... 

This same kid sold me an Alpine CDA-9855 for $5 because the internal amplifier was shot. To him it was trash, to me it was gold. I mean, who even uses the head units amplifier these days?


----------



## BuickGN

My personal experiences when demoing my car:

The mention of two 15s gets respect from the loud crowd which is 95% of the people around here. The other so called "SQ" guys look down on them before hearing them, assuming I'm like the other 95%. It's gotten to the point of being annoying, EVERYONE wants to hear what the 15s can really do, even though I keep it a little on the bass heavy side as is. I've cranked the gain real quick for a few people but I don't bother anymore to throw the tune off for some idiots.

Having 10s in the doors gets the same reaction. The best solution is to not tell anyone what's in the car, at least not until after they've heard it first. 

When you try to explain what the processor does, they can't get past their own "surround sound" assumption. Trying to explain a stage is pointless. 

I've learned that most people quantify a good system by how much treble and 40hz bass it produces. It can sound extremely good and realistic but apparently ear bleeding treble is what they're looking for to show how "clear" it is.

That brings me to my next one... When demoing others' systems...

Infinity speakers. I think 90% of the "badass" systems I've heard have infinities and bottom of the line Kicker subs. No vocals, no identifiable instruments, everything blends together in this mess of screeching treble along with the usual overly boosted 40hz from the bottom of the line Kickers powered by a boss amp. **** is the only way to describe these things. I want to poke my eardrums out every time. 

I let a guy who has a system like this adjust mine however he wanted. I let him go to town with the MS8, every adjustment it had and lo and behold, my Dyns sounded an awful lot like his Infinity system when he was done. I was amazed, people actually want their system to sound that way.

I guess this is more things I don't like when listening to or having other people listen to my system but there have been some insanely ignorant things mentioned, most of which I try and forget as quickly as possible. I'l try and think of some more. There have been several times I almost started a topic like this one after hearing someone's car.

The only one I can think of off the top of my head which isn't that bad compared to most, a local shop said IB can't work, that it's impossible.


----------



## lucas569

you know those crappy systems are what sells sadly! 

sq systems were far and few between at most shops.


----------



## miniSQ

when people find out i am into car audio...95% of the time i get some kind of comment involving booming subwoofers. Which backs up my opinion that most people are morons.


----------



## Spyke

I was looking for a hu with 3way active xo's, the guy from a reputable dealer said he had never heard of a hu like that. He told me that I was thinking of a dsp. Thank God he knew what one of those was.


----------



## Spyke

BuickGN said:


> My personal experiences when demoing my car:
> 
> The mention of two 15s gets respect from the loud crowd which is 95% of the people around here. The other so called "SQ" guys look down on them before hearing them, assuming I'm like the other 95%. It's gotten to the point of being annoying, EVERYONE wants to hear what the 15s can really do, even though I keep it a little on the bass heavy side as is. I've cranked the gain real quick for a few people but I don't bother anymore to throw the tune off for some idiots.
> 
> Having 10s in the doors gets the same reaction. The best solution is to not tell anyone what's in the car, at least not until after they've heard it first.
> 
> When you try to explain what the processor does, they can't get past their own "surround sound" assumption. Trying to explain a stage is pointless.
> 
> I've learned that most people quantify a good system by how much treble and 40hz bass it produces. It can sound extremely good and realistic but apparently ear bleeding treble is what they're looking for to show how "clear" it is.
> 
> That brings me to my next one... When demoing others' systems...
> 
> Infinity speakers. I think 90% of the "badass" systems I've heard have infinities and bottom of the line Kicker subs. No vocals, no identifiable instruments, everything blends together in this mess of screeching treble along with the usual overly boosted 40hz from the bottom of the line Kickers powered by a boss amp. **** is the only way to describe these things. I want to poke my eardrums out every time.
> 
> I let a guy who has a system like this adjust mine however he wanted. I let him go to town with the MS8, every adjustment it had and lo and behold, my Dyns sounded an awful lot like his Infinity system when he was done. I was amazed, people actually want their system to sound that way.
> 
> I guess this is more things I don't like when listening to or having other people listen to my system but there have been some insanely ignorant things mentioned, most of which I try and forget as quickly as possible. I'l try and think of some more. There have been several times I almost started a topic like this one after hearing someone's car.
> 
> The only one I can think of off the top of my head which isn't that bad compared to most, a local shop said IB can't work, that it's impossible.


Thanks Buick, I needed a good laugh.:laugh: Everything you said was true. Yup bass and treble are all you need, **** the midrange.


----------



## Micksh

How about this one...it's from the owner of a really small local shop. He was saying to me one day he had to get an amp he acquired from a customer repaired because the customer had too large a battery, and the extra current blew the power supply of the amplifier up....remember, this was a shop owner!


----------



## stewartwms21

I had 2 alpine type E 10's listed on CL. I got a text from this kid wanting them for is girlfriends car. He offered me 50$ for them. I told him i could get that for each sub on ebay. His response "well I'm running 1 explod 12 and she likes that. So i figure 2 tens would work. Also I'm looking to do this on the cheap. Lets face it 1 sony exlpod is way better cause type E's are weak!" i about peed my pants laughing so hard. There are sooo many bassheads in Dayton it's insane. All is see on Cl are kicker and Rockford 12's in giant ported boxes. Also see alot of JL stuff on the cheap for some reason too. My favorite is the boss 15's w ported box and boss 4000w amps. Ppl should have to take a competency test to reproduce!


----------



## Mic10is

A friend was told by a speaker company " Our speakers arent designed to be run out of phase"


----------



## jowens500

Had a guy who works at DD tell me the DD amp I was installing for a friend of his wouldn't come out of protect mode because I didn't have any speakers hooked up.


----------



## Gpgtp

Richv72 said:


> Dc audio subs sound good.


And arent a ripoff of old re drivers.


----------



## Danometal

Speaking of DD...

When I made the dreadful miscalculation of buying a DD sub, I asked the shop owner I bought it from, "What's a good tuning frequency for this thing?"

He responded, "40 hz. DD designed them to play below tuning, so it will reach down to like 32 hz. That's really f-ing low."

Bad sub. Bad advice. Even worse price.


----------



## Horsemanwill

you can't get the sound up high if you mount the speakers under the dash, referring to my horns


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Danometal said:


> Speaking of DD...
> 
> When I made the dreadful miscalculation of buying a DD sub, I asked the shop owner I bought it from, "What's a good tuning frequency for this thing?"
> 
> He responded, "40 hz. DD designed them to play below tuning, so it will reach down to like 32 hz. That's really f-ing low."
> 
> Bad sub. Bad advice. Even worse price.


Actually you CAN get a DD sub to sound good. You just gotta either hit the sub with a woofer tester for specs or experiment with boxes. My 510 that I got for free in a drawing sounded best in 1.5 tuned to 32hz. It wasn't the most musical sub I've ever owned but it was still a great 50/50 sub. The box was just too effing big for my install!

As for the dumbest thing I've ever heard someone tell me, there are tons but I'll say one of the most recent ones. A guy I work with who's a big dreamer but never wants to spend the money to do it right said "I had a RF Prime amp that shreaded three subs. I finally had to quit using it". He was running them in a ported box with unknown tuning. I tried to explain to him what was going on but he's just another moron basshead that will never have a clue.


----------



## jowens500

Descriptions customers have given me over the years are pretty funny and I still use them today. I had an older Asian gentlemen tell me "my speaker no listen". I also worked deep in the hood for a bit and had a gangster tell me "I gots me speaker dat ain't playin, I dint even notice till I was ridin ***** side". Those are two of my favorites.


----------



## req

.Had a guy come in to circuit city while I was working there. He did his own install and said it was working yesterday, but he can't figure out why it isn't working anymore. I checked the fuses and they weren't blown, then i metered the power wire and it was fine. So i tested the remote line and it didn't give me more than a few volts with an erratic reading. So i followed back the remote line from the dash under the steering wheel and metered it there and got a solid 12v. So i kept going aft and pulled the driver side sill trim and the remote line was pinched under the clips and there was like 4 feet of melted copper/pvc under his carpet from that wire shorting out. I hand him the wire and say you are lucky you are alive, your car could have caught fire and exploded because you ran this right over your fuel access to your fuel pump under the rear seat. He said his friend did installs all the time. Yep, good friend he is lol

Then we got a new kid in the shop. We had a nissan Titan customer who brought all of his gear and was paying for the install only. He had two power bass extreme 10's dvc4 in a truck box below the rear seats. He asked what I wanted him to do, and a basic thing is to install the subs in the box. He proceeds to unwrap everything and I make a point to watch him from in the truck (im running wire at this point). He hooks up one coil to the leads on the truck box and starts to screw the sub in. I run over real quick and ask what the hell he is doing, he proceeds to tell me that one set of terminals is all it needs and the second set of terminals is only for hooking another amp or sub up lol. 

Apparently if you have a single dvc4 sub you can only use one of the 4 oh coils on a mono amp. :/


----------



## BuickGN

I hate to mention this but it's one I got on the forums. A long time ago when I was thinking about going IB and asking a ton of questions I got some neat replies. It never made sense to me the rumor that sealed was louder than IB so I spent a bit of time proving that rumor wrong. One answer I got as the reason why sealed is louder than IB is cone "acceleration".


----------



## trumpet

"Bass is more kind on the ears than treble" - a reply in regards to the risk of permanent hearing damage from listening to SPL systems

"Treble has an easier time getting into the ear because of the shorter wavelengths" - from the same person as above


----------



## IBcivic

A B-Buy sales clerk once told me "Audison?...you should not waste your money on flee-market brands and get you some Kicker amps"


----------



## IBcivic

A local "high-end" car audio sales clerk>>> "I don't think that mounting your no-name (read>>Acoustic Elegance) subs on a board (read>>IB), in that fashion, will sound good. You need to build an enclosure out of MDF and not fiberglass, because rectangular boxes produce better bass, compared to any oddly shaped ,custom enclosures."


----------



## benny

It's bad up here, IBCivic.


----------



## eddieg

I actually saw an installer drill the GND terminal post screw right on to the fuel pump of a customer's car... 

I onced told a guy that he should cut off his sub frequency lower, he asked me, what? you mean literally cut the sub in half??? 

That very same guy, sitting with me in my car and I asked him, do you know why you don't seat in the middle of the car? -> when he asked why I just replied - because you don't wanna have the hand brake in your a#@... 

Well... Life is Good


----------



## Ole Skool

^^^^LOL at handbrake comment!!


----------



## decibelle

Last week I was out messing with the trunk and had some kid walk up to me, point to my sub and ask, "what's that, a turbo?"


----------



## Richv72

millerlyte said:


> Last week I was out messing with the trunk and had some kid walk up to me, point to my sub and ask, "what's that, a turbo?"


I would have said yes it is.


----------



## tm4n6910

I had an idiot just last night tell me he had a 150 watt rms amp that put out 1500 because kenwood made it. and his 200.00 dollar car did 172db with his 1500 watt kenwood amp and 1 12 inch sub and 6x9s .. he said he got 3rd place cause the winner had more mids lmao


----------



## spl152db

tm4n6910 said:


> I had an idiot just last night tell me he had a 150 watt rms amp that put out 1500 because kenwood made it. and his 200.00 dollar car did 172db with his 1500 watt kenwood amp and 1 12 inch sub and 6x9s .. he said he got 3rd place cause the winner had more mids lmao


Lol wut!?!?!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

Good stuff! Sub'd 


Damn auto correct


----------



## chad

Violent Bass Air


----------



## shapiro

A friend of mine has bragged to me about his setup he had in high school, when I asked him what he had it was all subs with tweeters... I'm sure it sounded real good. I told him I was going to show him how a car is supposed to sound, when I let him demo my car he loved it and commented "Dude, that sounds as good as stock". I was quite offended at first until I realized by "sounding as good as stock" he meant you could actually hear the music, not just bass and treble.


----------



## hilander999

"Your wasting all that power not cranking those gains all the way up"


----------



## IDGAF

When people find out I'm an SPL competitor, they always tell me about how loud their old system was. And they always misremember. "Dude! I was doing 174db's! I shattered my windshield!" Ok, man.

My buddy used to run a shop and I would hang out there. Guys with a line array (lol) of "by nines" on the rear deck would come in and want him to put through bolts around their trunks with washers... but not like, tightened down. It was purposely FOR trunk rattles.

I heard this one at a shop yesterday. And this one of the better shops in town. Guy wanted to utilize and upgrade his stock locations to keep everything factory looking. He had dash speakers and the kid working there told him, "I wouldn't bother with dash speakers. You can't even really hear them."


----------



## Micksh

IDGAF said:


> My buddy used to run a shop and I would hang out there. Guys with a line array (lol) of "by nines" on the rear deck would come in and want him to put through bolts around their trunks with washers... but not like, tightened down. It was purposely FOR trunk rattles.


Yep. Where I worked, we got requests to screw sheet metal inside the trunk lid... Lol


----------



## Chaos

LOL - intentionally adding rattles is a good one for sure.

Even worse - the folks who insist on 8 sets of marine speakers and/or PA horns mounted in the grill and under the car, so that you can hear them coming hundreds of yards away. 

There may be a lot of obnoxious, distorted, bass-heavy systems on the road but nothing is more annoying than high-pitched gangsta rap projected down the street at 110 db.

Motorcycles are almost as bad, but at least that is somewhat understandable compared to the noise of the bike itself.


----------



## Hanatsu

One guy at the local audio shop told me he didn't like german speakers. I said; okeey... and why is that? He answered, if you listen to them you'll hear that the music will have that distinct german "pronunciation" to them...

Wow... That's a new one >.


----------



## chad

Chaos said:


> LOL - intentionally adding rattles is a good one for sure.


This guy around here used to work at a shop in Florida, they would literally have customers empty tubes of BB's in the voids of the trunk lid. 

moar outside noise= moar bass yo.


----------



## BuickGN

I'm in awe of the last few posts with people intentionally making their trunks rattle. I guess it shouldn't be that much of a surprise, 99% of the youtube videos are of trunks rattling and excursion or "flexing" lol.


----------



## Micksh

BuickGN said:


> I'm in awe of the last few posts with people intentionally making their trunks rattle. I guess it shouldn't be that much of a surprise, 99% of the youtube videos are of trunks rattling and excursion or "flexing" lol.


Flexing is one thing, it's gotta be loud to flex... But rattles? Yeah, people are crazy.


----------



## Micksh

Hanatsu said:


> One guy at the local audio shop told me he didn't like german speakers. I said; okeey... and why is that? He answered, if you listen to them you'll hear that the music will have that distinct german "pronunciation" to them...
> 
> Wow... That's a new one >.


Lmao!


----------



## MacLeod

I've been told to keep my speaker wires the same lenghts. If the left side is longer, it wont fire the same time as the right. Cause you know that extra .0000002 seconds it takes to travel those extra few feet really makes a difference. 


Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad

Micksh said:


> Flexing is one thing, it's gotta be loud to flex... But rattles? Yeah, people are crazy.


Which is just like saying, "hitting my finger with a hammer is stupid, but doing the same to one of my testicles is just over the top."


----------



## MoparMike

Chaos said:


> LOL - intentionally adding rattles is a good one for sure.
> 
> Even worse - the folks who insist on 8 sets of marine speakers and/or PA horns mounted in the grill and under the car, so that you can hear them coming hundreds of yards away.
> 
> There may be a lot of obnoxious, distorted, bass-heavy systems on the road but nothing is more annoying than high-pitched gangsta rap projected down the street at 110 db.
> 
> Motorcycles are almost as bad, but at least that is somewhat understandable compared to the noise of the bike itself.


There were two guys driving back and forth through the crowd this year at Texas Heat Wave in a Donk with a PA setup blaring. That is one of the most annoying things I have seen/heard in car audio.


----------



## left channel

Back when Good Guys was still around here in SoCal I went in to look at an Eclipse deck. I always like to ask stupid questions just to see what kind of response I would get. The young sales guy was talking about RMS vs Peak so I asked him what RMS stood for. He told me it was "Real Music Sound". "You know, none of that distortion and stuff".

Priceless!


----------



## robert_wrath

JL Audio makes great head units.


----------



## SaturnSL1

lol A guy I know told my friend that his subs where "catching too much air" because they where firing upwards towards his hatch... I found this hilarious because the guy is a great mechanic, he owns a ridiculously powerful boosted Civic, but apparently he doesn't know jack about audio. 

This same guy chimed in when I was talking to my buddy about metering your system and stuff. I got to talking numbers and he says to us that his two JL Audio 13W7s and a JL 1000.1 hit 160dB...


These are the same W7s that blew his first prefab box apart, only to be replaced by another prefab box that sounded even worse. I knew the guy he bought the subs from and they sounded INCREDIBLE in a custom sealed box in a new Altima coupe.


----------



## [email protected]

I need 500 watts for my passive components


----------



## HondAudio

Typically overheard in high-volume, 'ONE-DOLLAR INSTALL!' shops:

_"Yo, I wanna system dat BUMPS, kna'msayin'?"_

I don't even know what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## robert_wrath

BeatsDownLow said:


> I need 500 watts for my passive components


Good one! I saw that here:
www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/135594-need-good-sq-2-channel-amp-500x2-rms-more.html


----------



## SaturnSL1

HondAudio said:


> Typically overheard in high-volume, 'ONE-DOLLAR INSTALL!' shops:
> 
> "Yo, I wanna system dat BUMPS, kna'msayin'?"
> 
> I don't even know what that's supposed to mean.


That means two Kickers in a prefab and any 1500w amp off the shelf.


----------



## Spyke

Chaos said:


> LOL - intentionally adding rattles is a good one for sure.
> 
> *Even worse - the folks who insist on 8 sets of marine speakers and/or PA horns mounted in the grill and under the car, so that you can hear them coming hundreds of yards away.
> *
> There may be a lot of obnoxious, distorted, bass-heavy systems on the road but nothing is more annoying than high-pitched gangsta rap projected down the street at 110 db.
> 
> Motorcycles are almost as bad, but at least that is somewhat understandable compared to the noise of the bike itself.


That sounds pretty damn ghetto. I've luckily never seen/heard that. My guess would be that it's a southern thing. No offense to anyone, just the vibe I get from it.


----------



## Spyke

Chaos said:


> LOL - intentionally adding rattles is a good one for sure.


And I've been wasting money on deadener this whole time? Son of a *****, I knew I was doing it wrong.


----------



## HondAudio

sorry - multiple post

_INTERNETS, Y U NO WORK?!_


----------



## HondAudio

SaturnSL1 said:


> This same guy chimed in when I was talking to my buddy about metering your system and stuff. I got to talking numbers and he says to us that his two JL Audio 13W7s and a JL 1000.1 hit 160dB...


That's not inconceivable... if the microphone is inside the box


----------



## HondAudio

robert_wrath said:


> JL Audio makes great head units.


Yes, that's true. JL Audio does make great head units...

_IN THE FUTURE!_


----------



## Danometal

chad said:


> Which is just like saying, "hitting my finger with a hammer is stupid, but doing the same to one of my testicles is just over the top."


LOLZ


----------



## lucas569

BeatsDownLow said:


> I need 500 watts for my passive components



<--------------- looks down at feet :surprised:


----------



## SkizeR

this thread is turning out much better than expected hahaha


----------



## Shadowmarx

This is the one I got the other day....
Is your door speakers working? Sounds like the sound is all come'n from over your dash...


----------



## Richv72

The best one is on youtube videos when they are like "heres how loud my system is" instead of filming from the front or seating area they film the rattly trunk.


----------



## Spyke

Richv72 said:


> The best one is on youtube videos when they are like "heres how loud my system is" instead of filming from the front or seating area they film the rattly trunk.


Unless you are flexing glass and sheet metal, there is no need for anyone to be filming their system. IMO.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ok.

Running speakers out of phase will blow them. From a local shop here.

You want 10" subs for rock, 15" subs for rap. And 8" subs for sound quality. From same local shop.

Kicker subs sound better for rap, while memphis and rockford subs sound better for rock. Same local shop.

You wont hear the peaks and dips in music without a cap. Same local shop.

Oh yeah, said local shop is California Car Stereo.


----------



## chad

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Running speakers out of phase will blow them.


Ugh, I hate the word Phase.. POLARITY.

They are right, wire each VC in a DVC sub out of polarity till you hear a booming sound. You won't hear ****, you will smell smoke.

So they took THAT and assumed it as gospel. But in reality, if you are flipping POLARITY on any speaker that has a wavelength in it's passband longer than the interior of the car can develop, you are shooting yourself in the foot, they may not blow up, but you will have a hell of a hole.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Good point on polarity vs phase. Blame the P99 for my liberal use of the word phase. I used to say polarity.

Their exact words were more like, "if you wire the speakers backwards you will blow them up and damage your amp". Told a friend that years ago about his Focal mids when he said he would install them himself.


----------



## BuickGN

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Ok.
> 
> Running speakers out of phase will blow them. From a local shop here.
> 
> You want 10" subs for rock, 15" subs for rap. And 8" subs for sound quality. From same local shop.
> 
> Kicker subs sound better for rap, while memphis and rockford subs sound better for rock. Same local shop.
> 
> You wont hear the peaks and dips in music without a cap. Same local shop.
> 
> Oh yeah, said local shop is California Car Stereo.


Unfortunately you hear this around here as well.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Doesn't surprise me being that were not that far apart.


----------



## spl152db

The absolute best thing I've ever heard was this: a hot ass blond walks into the shop. She goes into the demo room and starts tapping onto the subs. After a dew minutes she proclaimed rather loudly that one of the subs was going to be the loudest. Because of the way the tap sounds. Her bf bought it. It was one of the cheaper low end subs we carried. Street edge made by Memphis. While not crap, they aren't the loudest. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brownbob06

^^^ then he told her how amazing and smart she was, went home and got laid... well played sir, well played.


----------



## req

A guy once told me I had "good Wang bass" 

Pronounced like bass, the fish lol.


----------



## BuickGN

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Doesn't surprise me being that were not that far apart.


I'm sure we have similar experiences. The redeeming quality is I get some low volume JL stuff at or near dealer cost. Ive gotten good at smiling and nodding at whatever crap I'm told when I'm there. I've been going to the same place since '95. The owner's son is starting to run the place and he's really into sq and very well educated. They're beginning to carry some really nice product now so there's hope. The rest of the stores around here are beyond help.


----------



## MoparMike

spl152db said:


> The absolute best thing I've ever heard was this: a hot ass blond walks into the shop. She goes into the demo room and starts tapping onto the subs. After a dew minutes she proclaimed rather loudly that one of the subs was going to be the loudest. Because of the way the tap sounds. Her bf bought it. It was one of the cheaper low end subs we carried. Street edge made by Memphis. While not crap, they aren't the loudest.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Hey if it works with watermelons, why not subwoofers too?


----------



## BrianAbington

Sorry this is a bit long but it's my favorite encounter with the dumb I've ever had. 

My friend was designing an inventory computer system at a local pawn shop and called me one day asking if he could refer a girl to me who just bought a bunch of stuff and needed it installed.

She came over later that afternoon and pulled up in this beat up Chevy celebrity wagon. She said she bought some stuff that she wanted me to hook up for her. 

She started by showing me the no name 500x2 amp she bought. Looking at the amp it was about 7x5x1 and weighed about 3lbs and had a single 15 amp fuse. Yeah...500x2 my butt. 

I then asked what else she had. She opened up the hatch and it was full of pawnshop special sub/tweeter horn boxes. The ones with the black paper cones and yellow foam surrounds. She had 4 with 2 15's, 6 with 2 12's 6 with 2 10's and in the back seat she had 4 more of the 2 15's

She said she didn't care how the equipment was configured as long as it was 
1) F****N loud 
2)The enclosures in the back seat had to be secured so they wouldn't fall over on the baby seat. 

I looked at her and said I don't think these will do what you are expecting. 

She got really mad and said that I obviously don't know what I'm talking about because her boyfriends blazer has the same stuff and you can't hear the exhaust over the music. 

I let her grab the ICP cd out of her car and let her sit in my sc2. I shut off the sub amp switch and let her listen sub less for and showed her the switch to flip when she wanted more bass.

I told her to listen as loud as she wanted to. She sat in there for about 15 min before she flipped the switch. 
When she got out she said that the switch turned off was louder than her boyfriends blazer but with it on she had never experienced anything like that.

She seemed a little miffed when I told her I only had 8's in the doors. 

I asked her what she thought I had in the trunk. She said probably 2 15's and 4 12's or 10's.(again with the mix and match) 

I opened the trunk and she saw nothing. Nothing at all...I started removing trim panels showing her 2 old school 10" kicker comps in a 1.5 cuft box built against the back seat then removed the side cover to reveal the 300 watt RF amp. 

She was freaking out because she bought double what her boyfriends blazer had in it expecting it to be way louder than his. 

I offered to help her out. She took everything back to the pawn shop and surprisingly they let her return them since they were brand new and only gone for about an hour. I was shocked though to find that she spent over $500 on this ****ty equipment. 

I helped her pick put a pair of 15" punch subs, a MMATS 500 watt amp and then took her to a local audio shop to get power wire and a decent cd player, then to the lumber yard to get some MDF. With all that equipment and supplies she wasn't even over $450. 

She came back the next day and I had a box built for the subs and had the install done in about 2 hours.

She loved it. 

She even referred her boyfriend to me for a system overhaul after he heard how it sounded.


----------



## BrianAbington

Another common thing in Omaha too is the multiple 15's with 3000 watts rattling trunks like crazy and blown stock speakers struggling to keep up. I love that.


----------



## Victor_inox

eddieg said:


> I actually saw an installer drill the GND terminal post screw right on to the fuel pump of a customer's car...
> 
> I onced told a guy that he should cut off his sub frequency lower, he asked me, what? you mean literally cut the sub in half???
> 
> That very same guy, sitting with me in my car and I asked him, do you know why you don't seat in the middle of the car? -> when he asked why I just replied - because you don't wanna have the hand brake in your a#@...
> 
> Well... Life is Good


It`s not a hand brake nor emergency brake it`s parking brake.


----------



## SkizeR

do any of you guys have the people that run like 6 EV speakers on their trunk lid with no name 18 inch dj subs and bullet tweeters built into the box with lanzar amps and 400 watts to each pyle coaxial speaker up front? i mean no offense when i say this but the town over from me is more on the "Dominican" side.. every single Dominican person i know from around here that has a system has one like this. I've actually had a person tell me that this is a "Dominican only" style and that he and a few friends invented this "style" back in DR a while back.. so stupid i cant even


----------



## BrianAbington

The mobile dj mobile is a very Caribbean thing


----------



## goodstuff

MacLeod said:


> I've been told to keep my speaker wires the same lenghts. If the left side is longer, it wont fire the same time as the right. Cause you know that extra .0000002 seconds it takes to travel those extra few feet really makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


I asked a guy I met at a comp if he was using time alignment.
He said yes, he had an extra 15 feet of wire coiled under the seat on the left speakers.


----------



## donnieL72

Saw a friend of my son's in town a couple weeks ago. Has an entire BOSS system in his car. He had duct tape on his front windshield in about 6 places. My son asked him what's the tape for, and his reply: "It keeps the windshield from blowing out onto the hood. It bangs so hard". 3000 watts of BOSS power at work............


----------



## spl152db

donnieL72 said:


> Saw a friend of my son's in town a couple weeks ago. Has an entire BOSS system in his car. He had duct tape on his front windshield in about 6 places. My son asked him what's the tape for, and his reply: "It keeps the windshield from blowing out onto the hood. It bangs so hard". 3000 watts of BOSS power at work............


if it was old school boss that could actually be 1500watts of zed... but I'm sure it wasn't.


----------



## donnieL72

All new BOSS. Probably 300 watts actual if that. He had it cranked up as far as it would go, distortion included. I understood every word he said from my driver's seat in the left lane and he was in the right lane. 

We saw him later at the gas station. My son and I had just finished putting in the front speakers, CD player, and amp for the front in his truck. My son was very proud of his work as I insisted that he do most of it and that I would teach him how to do it right. He looked it over and said that "Massive Audio is flea market stuff and that the stock speakers were better", as well as "That CD player is junk if you need to run an amp to your front speakers. All you need to hear is the BOOM", and to top it off "That Boston Accoustics amp wouldn't push one of my subs, much less front speakers". He saw the tweeters mounted with Velcro, as we are experimenting with locations before we flush them up and started laughing at them.

We put in a Pioneer DEH 9400BH, Massive Audio RK6's and a Boston Accoustics GT2200. Junky stuff indeed.

My son told him to F**k off. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JeremyC

BuickGN said:


> Infinity speakers. I think 90% of the "badass" systems I've heard have infinities and bottom of the line Kicker subs. No vocals, no identifiable instruments, everything blends together in this mess of screeching treble along with the usual overly boosted 40hz from the bottom of the line Kickers powered by a boss amp. **** is the only way to describe these things. I want to poke my eardrums out every time.


I know that one all to well. Except it isn't always infinity. Sometimes its older MB Quarts. 

Something else I have never been able to figure out, Is why people INSIST on turning the base and treble all the way up.


----------



## Notloudenuf

This wasn't said to me but I was nearby.
A guy was selling CDs of his group at a bass competition and told one of my friends to buy his CD. He said, "You can really feel the quad"
WTF does that mean?


----------



## BrianAbington

I too have heard the saying about bass not being as damaging...we had a guy who came to shows in Omaha that could tell you how loud your car was. He was usually pretty close but he was deaf as all get out.)


----------



## spl152db

i forgot of one i heard somewhere. a guy told us we wouldn't get the right eskques if we didn't remove our RCA's before a meet and hang them upside down so the electrons could stop pooling up. 

also remember reading a website about a recording studio ran out of the house where the guy only uses 8 track. unplugs everything in the house since the refridgerator causes noise in the electrical system. and records everything in the dark. He also sold some paste to rub on cds to make them sound better infinitely.


----------



## Dejected Cheese

A Co-worker and I were debating the best way to fit the proper size box for my ID8s in the limited space available in my truck. 

Another co-worker overhears the conversation, and decides to put his 2 cents in. He explained that I should just go on over to the Home Depot, buy some 5/8 plywood (the cheapest available), make a box that will have enough mounting room (no concept of proper volume) and call it good.

Then he added, and if you want those things to really bang, just cut you some holes in the box about (makes about 2.5" circle with his hands)...then those suckers would sound good.

When I tried to explain to him that I wanted to ensure I had the optimal volume, etc. He informed me he was just a po' ole country boy, and thats how they did it.


----------



## strakele

"My 2 Rockford Fosgate 12s in this prefab ported box kept blowing out my windshield. And one time when somebody cut me off, I pulled up next to him at the next light, turned up the bass, and shattered his windows."


----------



## goodstuff

spl152db said:


> i forgot of one i heard somewhere. a guy told us we wouldn't get the right eskques if we didn't remove our RCA's before a meet and hang them upside down so the electrons could stop pooling up.
> 
> also remember reading a website about a recording studio ran out of the house where the guy only uses 8 track. unplugs everything in the house since the refridgerator causes noise in the electrical system. and records everything in the dark. He also sold some paste to rub on cds to make them sound better infinitely.


I don't know about most of that but I know the noise is real. Done it myself when recording to a laptop. Unpluged the old ass fridge in our rented house and the hum went away.


----------



## brownbob06

Maybe not car audio but still funny:

"My grand prix GT would blow away your GTP"

Me: "How much internal work is done to the motor and how much PSi are you running on the Turbo."

Him: "it doesn't have a Turbo, only GTPs have those, but I have a cold air intake and a flow tech muffler, its super fast, I race it all the time."

Car audio related: "the car audio shop I went to earlier told me they would hard wire the amp to my CD player so it just gives the CD player more power to push all of my speakers."

To which I replied "go for it."


----------



## Dejected Cheese

brownbob06 said:


> Maybe not car audio but still funny:
> 
> "My grand prix GT would blow away your GTP"
> 
> Me: "How much internal work is done to the motor and how much PSi are you running on the Turbo."
> 
> Him: "it doesn't have a Turbo, only GTPs have those, but I have a cold air intake and a flow tech muffler, its super fast, I race it all the time."


Grand Prix GTP models do not have turbos...they have superchargers.

Superchargers and Turbos are different.:thumbsup:


----------



## spl152db

goodstuff said:


> I don't know about most of that but I know the noise is real. Done it myself when recording to a laptop. Unpluged the old ass fridge in our rented house and the hum went away.


sorry i worded that wrong, the electrical noise stuff is real, but the paste for the cds was more what I was after. Hopefully someone else knows the guy I'm talking about and can point this website out.


----------



## brownbob06

Dejected Cheese said:


> Grand Prix GTP models do not have turbos...they have superchargers.
> 
> Superchargers and Turbos are different.:thumbsup:


That was the point lol.

In the grand prix community a Turbo is generally considered an upgrade to a supercharger and most GTs get turbos not supercharger which is why I asked him about a Turbo.

I guess without that explanation I sound almost as dumb...almost lol


----------



## strakele

"I hit 190dB with a single ported 12"


----------



## chad

Never disrespect the power of a port.


----------



## Spyke

Victor_inox said:


> It`s not a hand brake nor emergency brake it`s parking brake.


I'll bet if your brake line blew the parking brake would become an emergency brake.


----------



## stewartwms21

Ok this isn't anything somebody said but it's what I witnessed with my own eyes! When I was in high school(97-98?)this kid had like an 91 civic hatchback. He took a 1/2in of subfloor from a scrap pile at a housing development and made a sub wall in his car. It was great! He took out his back seat and cut the wood to fit the shape of the inside of the car. Then he used liquid nail to hold it in place. He took alot of time and it actually fit perfect. that's about all that was perfect. He had 4 MTX 12's from best buy. I think they just started carrying them or something because they were buy 1 get 1 free. Mind you these were not IB subs. He had a them hooked up to a Profile California amp. I think it was the AP1000 or 1200. I remember it specifically because it was the 1st amp I'd seen that lit up! He thought it was the sweetest thing around! He was probably putting 50W to each sub with that amp. It had a rumble too it, not a BOOM like you would expect when you see 4 12's! I remember he tried to get his dad to let him seal the hatch so it would be a giant box. I love the things teenagers do with car audio!


----------



## HondAudio

BrianAbington said:


> ...I let her grab the ICP cd out of her car...


I stopped reading right after this


----------



## Spyke

"Who are you and why are you in my car?"


----------



## pimpndahoz

Here's mine, this was yesterday. So I posted on facebook that I got third at the last comp and a friend of mine who works at Best Buy replies, "you know if you hook your rears back up that should be good for a few more points, ya know!". True I swear.


----------



## SkizeR

pimpndahoz said:


> Here's mine, this was yesterday. So I posted on facebook that I got third at the last comp and a friend of mine who works at Best Buy replies, "you know if you hook your rears back up that should be good for a few more points, ya know!". True I swear.


stupidest thing ive ever heard. ".. a friend of mine who works at best buy.."


----------



## spl152db

I used to work there and never had a comeback and knew more than anyone else there except ashley. He worked there 18 years. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pimpndahoz

spl152db said:


> I used to work there and never had a comeback and knew more than anyone else there except ashley. He worked there 18 years.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Pat, there's absolutely nothing wrong with working at Best Buy!! IT doesn't matter some people will no their **** and some won't whatever/wherever the shop.


----------



## SkizeR

i was just kidding haha


----------



## Danometal

So much lulz in this thread.


----------



## spl152db

pimpndahoz said:


> Pat, there's absolutely nothing wrong with working at Best Buy!! IT doesn't matter some people will no their **** and some won't whatever/wherever the shop.


Thanks Gil. I don't know everything and was told many times today but i know a lot more than the basics and with the pending world championships coming up it should prove it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lou

a neighbor kid a few years ago told me that you could hook up positive to negative and negative to positive as long as they were not grounded to each other,i promptly asked him what he was smoking and he said nothing,he was serious so i sat back and watched him smoke his new deck.I felt kinda bad but couldnt help laughing inside


----------



## spl152db

Lou said:


> a neighbor kid a few years ago told me that you could hook up positive to negative and negative to positive as long as they were not grounded to each other,i promptly asked him what he was smoking and he said nothing,he was serious so i sat back and watched him smoke his new deck.I felt kinda bad but couldnt help laughing inside


You sir are an *******. Watching someone do something like that is stupid. I would've stopped him. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkizeR

spl152db said:


> You sir are an *******. Watching someone do something like that is stupid. I would've stopped him.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


let darwins theory of natural selection run its coarse.. haha


----------



## chad

spl152db said:


> also remember reading a website about a recording studio ran out of the house where the guy only uses 8 track. unplugs everything in the house since the refridgerator causes noise in the electrical system. and records everything in the dark. He also sold some paste to rub on cds to make them sound better infinitely.


Wilco and white stripes record om 8 track, 8 tracks not an 8 track cartridge. Normally 1/2 tape.

I had a studio on a campus that did electronic Simplex clock sync, we could only record for like 55 minutes because every hour they would boradcast the tone over the AC line... buggara!

All kinds of **** cause noise in a home... The correct way to do lamp dimming is a studio is with a variac, SCR based dimmers are the worst.

I'm also a HUGE stickler about XY load balancing.


----------



## spl152db

SkizeR said:


> let darwins theory of natural selection run its coarse.. haha


Lol true true. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spl152db

chad said:


> Wilco and white stripes record om 8 track, 8 tracks not an 8 track cartridge. Normally 1/2 tape.
> 
> I had a studio on a campus that did electronic Simplex clock sync, we could only record for like 55 minutes because every hour they would boradcast the tone over the AC line... buggara!
> 
> All kinds of **** cause noise in a home... The correct way to do lamp dimming is a studio is with a variac, SCR based dimmers are the worst.
> 
> I'm also a HUGE stickler about XY load balancing.


I really wasn't trying to complain about the recording but the goo he sells to make cd sound better. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderplains

"1Ohm is what you should run your sub at because it will allow to use all the amps power, it's easy to figure out, take peak power and divide by ohms and that will tell you how much power the sub can handle, but you should always try to get 1 ohm, you will use the whole amp". 
And as I stood there and looked at him in complete amazement, I simply could not come up with the right words


----------



## chad

pimpndahoz said:


> Pat, there's absolutely nothing wrong with working at Best Buy!! IT doesn't matter some people will no their **** and some won't whatever/wherever the shop.


If it pays the bills and you enjoy your work, then you are pretty much ahead of the curve.....

Nobody should EVER give **** to people that pay the way and have an enjoyable life.

So I'm with ya!


----------



## jbowers

chad said:


> Violent Bass Air


Taco night was still worth it.



Victor_inox said:


> It`s not a hand brake nor emergency brake it`s parking brake.


Or as Mitch Hedberg said when he forgot to release it while driving the "emergency make the car smell funny lever"


----------



## chithead

Anything that is said by this guy is pretty much the stupidest:


----------



## jbowers

One of my favorite stupid things I've seen was a customer who came into the store asking what tweeters we carried. At the time the only ones we stocked regularly were the Alpine Type R, everything else (Focal, Polk, JL, etc) were in component sets. So I demoed the Type R components we had on the listening board and the kid lit up like a fat kid on free ice cream day and asked how much. After he heard $89 per pair, he asked what kind of deal I could make him on eleven pairs. My immediate response was "what the balls for?"

This is where it gets fun - the kid took me out to his car, which was decked out with eleven pairs of Fultron tweeters on the A-pillars - running in series off the speaker outs from his head unit. His rationale for the overtweetage and the desire to upgrade was "Them 6x9s in the back make my words ****ty, so I need a bunch of highs" 

The worst thing was actually demoing my car which was only set up at the time with a several year old set of MB Quart Premiums and a W6V2, showing him how a decent front stage and an amp would give him the clarity he was actually looking for at about $200 less than the tweeters he thought he needed, and the kid still just said "nah, how fast can you get me them tweets?"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

"My sub hit harder with the amp filter on highpass"
"We had to cut holes in the box to keep the subs from blowing it apart" This was from my uncle who's actually a skilled cabinet maker but just used a brad nailer and then silicone on the outside to put the box together. Then when my cousin secured the box in his trunk he found out the hard way that he had screwed into his spare tire.
"You need a dvc sub if you want bass and voice"
"My stock radio puts out so much power it distorts my speakers"

I've gotta be honest, I might be a dick sometimes around people asking me about audio but when someone obviously doesn't have any hope and doesn't wanna listen after they ask for advice I just tell them whatever they want to do is what they need to do. I especially can't stand it when someone butts in while I'm talking. Now I know why a lot of the older car audio guys are so jaded. I'm right there with them now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chithead said:


> Anything that is said by this guy is pretty much the stupidest:


I kinda feel embarassed at times that I'm running the same brand of subs he seems to run all the time. I run Fi because they're a durable sub that sounds good. Not because they can also get stupid loud.


----------



## chithead

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I kinda feel embarassed at times that I'm running the same brand of subs he seems to run all the time. I run Fi because they're a durable sub that sounds good. Not because they can also get stupid loud.


Nah, don't be embarassed. I'd love to run a pair of Fi Q's sometime. Just haven't had the right vehicle to set it up yet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

They work great in small boxes sealed or ported. Like .6 for a ported 10".


----------



## SkizeR

chithead said:


> Nah, don't be embarassed. I'd love to run a pair of Fi Q's sometime. Just haven't had the right vehicle to set it up yet.


i gotss 2 of demss and LOVE em


----------



## strakele

I can't hate on Steve too much. I mean yeah he does the insane bass stuff because it's popular and attracts attention (dude's probably responsible for more RF and Fi sales than any of their respective marketing), but if you read or listen to any of his stuff, he says he listens to real music like rock, produced with actual instruments, when he isn't showing off. He also does nice work. If y'all haven't seen the build in his Lexus... check it out.

But the shredding stuff with the VBA from his huge ported box... yeah...


----------



## BuickGN

chad said:


> If it pays the bills and you enjoy your work, then you are pretty much ahead of the curve.....
> 
> Nobody should EVER give **** to people that pay the way and have an enjoyable life.
> 
> So I'm with ya!


I agree with you completely. I make pretty good money but every morning when my alarm goes off I have to lay there and convince myself why its important to go to work and not quit my job. My job before this payed 60% less but I was excited to be there everyday and I was always happy even after work. Ive considered several times going back. I think the importance of doing something you like vs income is very underrated. I'm about to be put pn blood pressure meds for the first time in my life and before this job I was always complimented on how low my BP was.


----------



## shnitz

"Yeah, I'm running active, because my subwoofer has a lowpass filter on it."


----------



## Dejected Cheese

shnitz said:


> "Yeah, I'm running active, because my subwoofer has a lowpass filter on it."


That is taken out of context...What I was saying was that after extensive research, I found the definition of active to be the control of the frequencies going to a specific speaker, or set of speakers, by use of a crossover before the sound is amplified...and not through a passive crossover (e.g., capacitor-type) after amplification. I never said I was running a completely active system.

I am not sure why you will not let this go, as I never claimed that setting a LPF on a sub meant a completely active system. And I did explain to you that on this forum I realized that when most people say they are running active they mean the splitting of FQs to their components as to allow for better tuning.

While, that is running active, it does not diminish the fact that parts of a system can be controlled actively, while other parts cannot.


----------



## captainobvious

BuickGN said:


> My personal experiences when demoing my car:
> 
> The mention of two 15s gets respect from the loud crowd which is 95% of the people around here. The other so called "SQ" guys look down on them before hearing them, assuming I'm like the other 95%. It's gotten to the point of being annoying, EVERYONE wants to hear what the 15s can really do, even though I keep it a little on the bass heavy side as is. I've cranked the gain real quick for a few people but I don't bother anymore to throw the tune off for some idiots.
> 
> Having 10s in the doors gets the same reaction. The best solution is to not tell anyone what's in the car, at least not until after they've heard it first.
> 
> When you try to explain what the processor does, they can't get past their own "surround sound" assumption. Trying to explain a stage is pointless.
> 
> I've learned that most people quantify a good system by how much treble and 40hz bass it produces. It can sound extremely good and realistic but apparently ear bleeding treble is what they're looking for to show how "clear" it is.
> 
> That brings me to my next one... When demoing others' systems...
> 
> Infinity speakers. I think 90% of the "badass" systems I've heard have infinities and bottom of the line Kicker subs. No vocals, no identifiable instruments, everything blends together in this mess of screeching treble along with the usual overly boosted 40hz from the bottom of the line Kickers powered by a boss amp. **** is the only way to describe these things. I want to poke my eardrums out every time.
> 
> I let a guy who has a system like this adjust mine however he wanted. I let him go to town with the MS8, every adjustment it had and lo and behold, my Dyns sounded an awful lot like his Infinity system when he was done. I was amazed, people actually want their system to sound that way.
> 
> I guess this is more things I don't like when listening to or having other people listen to my system but there have been some insanely ignorant things mentioned, most of which I try and forget as quickly as possible. I'l try and think of some more. There have been several times I almost started a topic like this one after hearing someone's car.
> 
> The only one I can think of off the top of my head which isn't that bad compared to most, a local shop said IB can't work, that it's impossible.


 
He normalized it  It was was he percieved as normal from driving around and listening to his that way. I think it's interesting and to some extent we probably all have that "preference" for the way it sounds best to us individually. But the boom-tits sound is very annoying.


----------



## captainobvious

millerlyte said:


> Last week I was out messing with the trunk and had some kid walk up to me, point to my sub and ask, "what's that, a turbo?"


"No, it's the flux capacitor"

:laugh:


----------



## thehatedguy

Had a guy once say that he designed his enclosure...was a Decware Wicked One.

You work in retail car audio, you just forget the dumb stuff people say cause there is a lot of it on a daily basis.


----------



## captainobvious

Spyke said:


> That sounds pretty damn ghetto. I've luckily never seen/heard that. My guess would be that it's a southern thing. No offense to anyone, just the vibe I get from it.


Ive seen it in the Philly ghetto too. Bunch of ****ing donkeys driving around with PA horns blasting through the hood. I agree- most annoying BY FAR.


----------



## Chaos

jbowers said:


> One of my favorite stupid things I've seen was a customer who came into the store asking what tweeters we carried. At the time the only ones we stocked regularly were the Alpine Type R, everything else (Focal, Polk, JL, etc) were in component sets. So I demoed the Type R components we had on the listening board and the kid lit up like a fat kid on free ice cream day and asked how much. After he heard $89 per pair, he asked what kind of deal I could make him on eleven pairs. My immediate response was "what the balls for?"
> 
> This is where it gets fun - the kid took me out to his car, which was decked out with eleven pairs of Fultron tweeters on the A-pillars - running in series off the speaker outs from his head unit. His rationale for the overtweetage and the desire to upgrade was "Them 6x9s in the back make my words ****ty, so I need a bunch of highs"
> 
> The worst thing was actually demoing my car which was only set up at the time with a several year old set of MB Quart Premiums and a W6V2, showing him how a decent front stage and an amp would give him the clarity he was actually looking for at about $200 less than the tweeters he thought he needed, and the kid still just said "nah, how fast can you get me them tweets?"



I have had that same conversation with a client, only it was 15 pairs of tweeters... 10 sets in the front pillars, 5 in the b-pillars 'cuz mo' tweeters make the highs mo' crispy, yo!


----------



## chad

thehatedguy said:


> You work in retail car audio, you just forget the dumb stuff people say cause there is a lot of it on a daily basis.


I worked in pro audio retail... add drugs and alcohol.

When asking a customer if they were looking into a tube or solid state guitar amp they replied, "Look man when I gotta play I gotta play now, I don't have time for ****ing tubes to warm up!" 

I said "Those microwave burritos are a bit crunchy and cold aren't they?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

"I got 3 12's that I need reconed. I can't remember what kind they are but they ain't the same brand but i wanna run them all in a custom box".
I replied "why would you put more into a speaker than it's worth when you can put that money together and get subs that actually match"? This is one of those guys that is constantly dreaming but doesn't have the money to pay to play.


----------



## captainobvious

req said:


> A guy once told me I had "good Wang bass"
> 
> Pronounced like bass, the fish lol.


 
Sounds like he was hitting on you :laugh:

Here's how you tell... Did he also "like your wristwatch" while you wer both at the urinals despite the fact that you don't wear a watch?


----------



## captainobvious

BrianAbington said:


> Sorry this is a bit long but it's my favorite encounter with the dumb I've ever had.
> 
> My friend was designing an inventory computer system at a local pawn shop and called me one day asking if he could refer a girl to me who just bought a bunch of stuff and needed it installed.
> 
> She came over later that afternoon and pulled up in this beat up Chevy celebrity wagon. She said she bought some stuff that she wanted me to hook up for her.
> 
> She started by showing me the no name 500x2 amp she bought. Looking at the amp it was about 7x5x1 and weighed about 3lbs and had a single 15 amp fuse. Yeah...500x2 my butt.
> 
> I then asked what else she had. She opened up the hatch and it was full of pawnshop special sub/tweeter horn boxes. The ones with the black paper cones and yellow foam surrounds. She had 4 with 2 15's, 6 with 2 12's 6 with 2 10's and in the back seat she had 4 more of the 2 15's
> 
> She said she didn't care how the equipment was configured as long as it was
> 1) F****N loud
> 2)The enclosures in the back seat had to be secured so they wouldn't fall over on the baby seat.
> 
> I looked at her and said I don't think these will do what you are expecting.
> 
> She got really mad and said that I obviously don't know what I'm talking about because her boyfriends blazer has the same stuff and you can't hear the exhaust over the music.
> 
> I let her grab the ICP cd out of her car and let her sit in my sc2. I shut off the sub amp switch and let her listen sub less for and showed her the switch to flip when she wanted more bass.
> 
> I told her to listen as loud as she wanted to. She sat in there for about 15 min before she flipped the switch.
> When she got out she said that the switch turned off was louder than her boyfriends blazer but with it on she had never experienced anything like that.
> 
> She seemed a little miffed when I told her I only had 8's in the doors.
> 
> I asked her what she thought I had in the trunk. She said probably 2 15's and 4 12's or 10's.(again with the mix and match)
> 
> I opened the trunk and she saw nothing. Nothing at all...I started removing trim panels showing her 2 old school 10" kicker comps in a 1.5 cuft box built against the back seat then removed the side cover to reveal the 300 watt RF amp.
> 
> She was freaking out because she bought double what her boyfriends blazer had in it expecting it to be way louder than his.
> 
> I offered to help her out. She took everything back to the pawn shop and surprisingly they let her return them since they were brand new and only gone for about an hour. I was shocked though to find that she spent over $500 on this ****ty equipment.
> 
> I helped her pick put a pair of 15" punch subs, a MMATS 500 watt amp and then took her to a local audio shop to get power wire and a decent cd player, then to the lumber yard to get some MDF. With all that equipment and supplies she wasn't even over $450.
> 
> She came back the next day and I had a box built for the subs and had the install done in about 2 hours.
> 
> She loved it.
> 
> She even referred her boyfriend to me for a system overhaul after he heard how it sounded.


That's actually an awesome story, thanks for sharing. It's good to know that there are people out there willing to help educate and get these poor lost bastards on the right track. 

Tell me about the boyfriends system. Im intrigued.


----------



## captainobvious

donnieL72 said:


> All new BOSS. Probably 300 watts actual if that. He had it cranked up as far as it would go, distortion included. I understood every word he said from my driver's seat in the left lane and he was in the right lane.
> 
> We saw him later at the gas station. My son and I had just finished putting in the front speakers, CD player, and amp for the front in his truck. My son was very proud of his work as I insisted that he do most of it and that I would teach him how to do it right. He looked it over and said that "Massive Audio is flea market stuff and that the stock speakers were better", as well as "That CD player is junk if you need to run an amp to your front speakers. All you need to hear is the BOOM", and to top it off "That Boston Accoustics amp wouldn't push one of my subs, much less front speakers". He saw the tweeters mounted with Velcro, as we are experimenting with locations before we flush them up and started laughing at them.
> 
> We put in a Pioneer DEH 9400BH, Massive Audio RK6's and a Boston Accoustics GT2200. Junky stuff indeed.
> 
> My son told him to F**k off. My thoughts exactly.


Thats awesome Donnie. I hope to have a son one day to pass on the passion. Good for you !


----------



## SkizeR

captainobvious said:


> That's actually an awesome story, thanks for sharing. It's good to know that there are people out there willing to help educate and get these poor lost bastards on the right track.
> 
> Tell me about the boyfriends system. Im intrigued.


x2.. story time


----------



## cheebs

i walked into a shop in florida. it had been there for 17 years and asked for an active crossover and the owner said what the [email protected]#k is that? what do you want to do? so i told him i wanted to run a set of tweeters and mids and set the feq. the way i wanted. he says ok and leaves and comes back with some caps. first i know i should have ran when he said what the [email protected]#k is an active crossover. but no. so he shows me the caps and goes these will run you 22$. (run forrest run!!! but no) i asked him how did he know what feq. i needed? he said 1000 for the tweeters and 500 for the mid. (RUN!! but no) so i explain what an active crossover does and he goes no way that can work better than a cap. i said thanks and backed out the store.


----------



## haromaster87

After reading through this thread, I'm at a loss with people. I don't know why then insist on speaking of things they don't understand.

I suppose the worst I ever had was my buddy who didn't know much about car audio, but was really excited about my first build. He kept telling people that "I built my own speakers". I believe he was saying that because I had done a fairly extensive install, as opposed to a couple of subs in the trunk. 

Oh and most of the teenagers that saw it would notice two subs, and then two amps and always asked if each sub had its own amp. When told no, they looked lost as to what the other amp was for. haha


----------



## JeremyC

haromaster87 said:


> Oh and most of the teenagers that saw it would notice two subs, and then two amps and always asked if each sub had its own amp. When told no, they looked lost as to what the other amp was for. haha


I've heard that one a ton of times. 

I will show someone my amp rack (4 amps fibreglassed into the spare tire well) and they always ask why I have 4 amps and only two subs? 

So I tell them I amplified the front stage. 

That is normally followed by what type of 6 by 9s am I running in the back and why don't I have an amp on them? 

YHGTBSM....

Then tend to stop asking dumb questions, once they sit in the drivers seat and listen for a few.

I almost forgot. My last stereo was only 5 speakers. 1 sub and a comp set in a S10. I couldn't begin to count how many times someone told me that their factory stereo would sound better or be louder, cause it had 11 speakers. 

Or that 11 speakers was better than 5, why else would a car maker put all those speakers in there.


----------



## haromaster87

JeremyC said:


> I've heard that one a ton of times.
> 
> I will show someone my amp rack (4 amps fibreglassed into the spare tire well) and they always ask why I have 4 amps and only two subs?
> 
> So I tell them I amplified the front stage.
> 
> That is normally followed by what type of 6 by 9s am I running in the back and why don't I have an amp on them?
> 
> YHGTBSM....
> 
> Then tend to stop asking dumb questions, once they sit in the drivers seat and listen for a few.
> 
> I almost forgot. My last stereo was only 5 speakers. 1 sub and a comp set in a S10. I couldn't begin to count how many times someone told me that their factory stereo would sound better or be louder, cause it had 11 speakers.
> 
> Or that 11 speakers was better than 5, why else would a car maker put all those speakers in there.


Oh yeah, I forgot about the speaker count war. My last system was my 2-Way component front stage and my 2 subwoofers. After they had a listen they were always shocked to find out it was a total of 6 speakers doing all of that. I remember a lot of times I'd get "Man, imagine how crazy that $hit would be if you put like 4 more speakers in with that!" 

At that point, I tried to explain why that wouldn't really help much. Some kids actually seemed to understand, others...


----------



## eggyhustles

Gpgtp said:


> And arent a ripoff of old re drivers.


direct copy:laugh:


----------



## eggyhustles

SkizeR said:


> do any of you guys have the people that run like 6 EV speakers on their trunk lid with no name 18 inch dj subs and bullet tweeters built into the box with lanzar amps and 400 watts to each pyle coaxial speaker up front? i mean no offense when i say this but the town over from me is more on the "Dominican" side.. every single Dominican person i know from around here that has a system has one like this. I've actually had a person tell me that this is a "Dominican only" style and that he and a few friends invented this "style" back in DR a while back.. so stupid i cant even


This is the norm in NYC. It's not just a dominican thing..it's a caribbean thing. 

Esp at those ******** car shows at randall's island. (pics below)

Happy to say, i've embarrassed a few with 1 10 in the door and horns under the dash..

Electro voice mids are pretty damn good IF installed properly. Most just install them in the rear deck with some pos horn tweet.


----------



## Spyke

eggyhustles said:


>


Mmm. Is that orange drink back there. Idk wtf was going on in the rest of those pics.:laugh:


----------



## fgmmgf

eggyhustles said:


> This is the norm in NYC. It's not just a dominican thing..it's a caribbean thing.
> 
> Esp at those ******** car shows at randall's island. (pics below)
> 
> Happy to say, i've embarrassed a few with 1 10 in the door and horns under the dash..
> 
> Electro voice mids are pretty damn good IF installed properly. Most just install them in the rear deck with some pos horn tweet.


Im dominican and had to order all my stuff online because what all the local stores sell are those EV/Beyma speakers with bullet tweeters stuffed in mobile enclosures.

The boxes are called "kitipon". The trend is to go to public places like parks or parking lots, put the enclosures on top of the cars and whoever plays louder wins.. its sad.


----------



## Spyke

fgmmgf said:


> Im dominican and had to order all my stuff online because what all the local stores sell are those EV/Beyma speakers with bullet tweeters stuffed in mobile enclosures.
> 
> The boxes are called "kitipon". The trend is to go to public places like parks or parking lots, put the enclosures on top of the cars and whoever plays louder wins.. its sad.


Sounds fun. I do the same thing. Are there drunken cholos involved in your competitions?


----------



## chad

fgmmgf said:


> The boxes are called "kitipon". The trend is to go to public places like parks or parking lots, put the enclosures on top of the cars and whoever plays louder wins.. its sad.


And why is this different than what people do here?


----------



## Danometal

chad said:


> And why is this different than what people do here?


You gotta love the guys who will sit at a red light and "wang" their systems, and of course, look around to make sure you notice.


----------



## GlasSman

chad said:


> This guy around here used to work at a shop in Florida, they would literally have customers empty tubes of BB's in the voids of the trunk lid.
> 
> moar outside noise= moar bass yo.


Now this is the seedy side of car audio I was never aware of. I have NEVER had anyone request something that assinine and retarded.

Kinda reminds me of the time I asked someone why people buy those little flowers in glass tubes at convenience stores and gas stations.

This thread is good.....I'm missing Lost Girl for this and laughing my ass off.:laugh:


----------



## oilman

GlasSman said:


> Now this is the seedy side of car audio I was never aware of. I have NEVER had anyone request something that assinine and retarded.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the time I asked someone why people buy those little flowers in glass tubes at convenience stores and gas stations.
> 
> This thread is good.....I'm missing Lost Girl for this and laughing my ass off.:laugh:


I've seen those glass tubes with the followers in them. WTF? I've even ask the clerk at the stores who the hell would buy something like this? I thought it was some fad I wasn't aware of. It bothered me to the point I made the clerk tell me.


----------



## fgmmgf

chad said:


> And why is this different than what people do here?


Haha well I've never been out of this island


----------



## chad

fgmmgf said:


> Haha well I've never been out of this island


You are smart enough to make the transducers more portable whereas we just pummel the Interior and place microphones in odd spots to prove something pointless. 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuickGN

I'm going to piss a lot of people off but the way you guys (and myself) feel about those adding noise makers to the trunk to create more rattles and give the illusion of more bass (to the uninformed) is the way I feel about bass shakers. It's fake bass lol.


----------



## SkizeR

BuickGN said:


> I'm going to piss a lot of people off but the way you guys (and myself) feel about those adding noise makers to the trunk to create more rattles and give the illusion of more bass (to the uninformed) is the way I feel about bass shakers. It's fake bass lol.


ive heard of those but never looked into them. what do they even do?? and how is it "fake" bass??


----------



## BuickGN

SkizeR said:


> ive heard of those but never looked into them. what do they even do?? and how is it "fake" bass??


They shake the seat or whatever they're attached to, simulating what a loud subwoofer will do to the seat.


----------



## Mark the Bold

I was referred to a friend of a friend to do an install. He wanted something similar to my own system when he heard it. Gave him a part list so he could order it all himself. Vehicle: 2009 Tahoe. Wanted two way active Dayton RS, two Dayton 10" HO subs in custom box, plus XM, bluetooth steering wheel control, dual Clarion amps under rear bench, etc. etc. Guy was ex-military so it was the least I could do, so I said no problem. I knew the gear pretty well and the Tahoe has oodles of room.

Drops it off on Saturday morning around 9am ( I was expecting him at 7:30am) and heads to the gym. I get started. Calls me at 3pm after I am balls deep into the install by myself, and says *"Are you almost done? I have to pick my kids up in an hour?"*.


----------



## SkizeR

BuickGN said:


> They shake the seat or whatever they're attached to, simulating what a loud subwoofer will do to the seat.


*facepalm*


----------



## brett

BuickGN said:


> They shake the seat or whatever they're attached to, simulating what a loud subwoofer will do to the seat.


slightly different. while the washers and bb's are supposed to simulate the 'effects', or at least exaggerate the effects of the bass, the bass shakers are designed to give you the tactile feeling of a sub without the air movement. i had a couple of the aura bass shaker pros and what they did was mildly impressive and interesting; i opened one up and realized that it's just a speaker motor design in reverse! anyway, i thought i'd stick up for the bass shaker family as i don't think they can be in the same embarrassing category as the rest of these shenanigans.

btw, i get asked about my 'other' amps all the time. the way i see it, don't take the time to show somebody your gear without setting the proper time aside to give them an audition followed by a quick explanation


----------



## ChrisB

Your amplifier can be modified for more SQ. 

Even I believed the hype I as told through the power of marketing terminology. It wasn't until I actually performed testing with a variety of level matched amplifiers connected to the same speakers in a home environment that I realized that I was duped. Now, let's add to the fact that this was installed in a noisy car... Yep, that was pretty stupid, to both be told and to believe at once upon a time.


----------



## BuickGN

I think audition first, then show them the goods. In my case I get a lot more compliments on the SQ vs being preoccupied with "seeing what the 15s can do". I get wholly different reactions depending on whether I tell them the equipment list first or demo it first.


----------



## ChrisB

BuickGN said:


> I think audition first, then show them the goods. In my case I get a lot more compliments on the SQ vs being preoccupied with "seeing what the 15s can do". I get wholly different reactions depending on whether I tell them the equipment list first or demo it first.


I did that to a class d naysayer last year. He was in total shock to see that HD900/5 when I showed it to him AFTER the demo.:laugh: Now, had I told him first, he would have said something didn't sound right, or he heard artifacts, or (insert your favorite dig against class d here). Because he listened first, then was shown, he was in total shock. It's the only way to do demo!

Now to flip it. Lets assume had I been convincing by saying I had the class d amplifier modified to make it sound like a class ab amplifier or even a tube amplifier by paying a small fortune for said modifications. You think that would have made a difference in the perception of the sound to the class d naysayer if I had told him that prior to the demo? EDIT: What if I had told him that AFTER he demo?


----------



## Rhythmax

Hmmm there was a kid that told me that sony xplod's are one of the best subs you can get and he also told me that they was called sony X-- Plods like as in PLOTS except with a D. lmfao :laugh:


----------



## Vital

So i'm driving home past some big car meet. Stop by to check out what's up, see this Crysler 300 with a really nice looking trunk. Custom work, suade, plexiglass, led lighting, paintjob, 2 Rockford 12'', cap.... Looks really nice and well done. Start talking to the guy, blah, blah, blah...

He's in his early 20s, drunk (as i realized shortly), with about 10 of his same-age/same blood alcohol level friends. All of them are typical NJ guidos wearing wife beaters.
I'm still not sure how they all fit in that 300 since he was the only one there with a car.

So he asked me what i got. I proudly go "All Polk Audio - bi-amped momo comps, 12'' sub and 2 amps"
He goes "Why Polk???" 
"Cuz i'm going for SQ"
"If you're going for SQ first thing u gatta do is to get rid of Polk Audio speakers"
"Well, what do you have??"
"100% Rockford!! *2 12'' subs and 4 6x9's - 2 in the front door, 2 in the rear deck. No tweeters"*
"Okkk..... (that when i realized this guy is clueless and went along with it) Nice, let me hear what it sounds like"

He proudly "pumped it up" as all of his boys starting fist pumping all around his car. I kid you not LITERALLY all of them starting to fist pump around his car. For a moment I thought I was on some hidden camera show.

He's got bass. No questiones asked. Not saying it's clean bass but he's got a lot of it and that's all that matters. No mids, no highs but that's doesn't matter, bass is all. Especially when it's mixed with rattles. Sh1t, my freaking liver was rattling against his rear deck cover and i was sitting on the front. 

After a few fist pumping anthems i go:
"Damn!! N-I-C-E!!!, what should i do to have a system like yours. Please keep in mind i'm looking for SQ"
"As i said - first thing is to get rid of your Polk Audio"
"what should i replace them with??"
"MB Quarts are the best speakers, then Rockford, Pioneer and Kenwood. Trust me i'm into car audio for 14 years (while his in his early 20s)"
"Cool man, thanx a lot!!"

As i got parked my car (i live just a few blocks from that meet) i turned on a few of my tunes and sat in the car for 20 minutes ENJOYING music and thanking god for giving me brains and hearing that i actually use.


----------



## stereo_luver

PA Sate Finals last year:
I had a guy ask me to demo my truck. I was doing pretty good after I started competing late in the season and my scores were getting better and better. He climbs in and we start listening to some tunes. He asks if I had a sub in my console. Nope. "How did you get the bass up front and on the dash" I told him it was just the way I tuned. TA, EQ and gains. We listen for a while longer and he makes his comments on my truck....
"I love the way you have the bass up front and across the dash"
"You have some amazing midbass"
"Your soundstage is really good"
"The center is perfectly focused and accurate"
"Your depth is like beyond the windshield somewhere"
"I like the height you got above the dash"
"The tonality is really really nice.You've got this tune dialed in........"
"......*But your vocals suck!*"
This is when I told him to get out of my truck. I went on to win my class and my score was much higher than what he received. He left pissed off with his score.
I STILL haven't lived down the "Your vocals suck" and I'm reminded of this all the time.

The Vinny last year:
I got all set up for the event and started saying hello to everyone. I had a few people come by and ask for a demo before judging started and I'm always happy to let anyone have a listen. (except Mr. "Your vocals suck") A fellow DIYMA member climbs in and is new to SQ and is having demo's in as many vehicles as he can. We start listening to several tracks and the conversation goes something like this....(I should mention that my truck came with a high freq driver in the center of the dash and there is an opening (grill) about 1 1/4" in the center of the dash)
"WOW! What kind of center speaker are you using?"
"There is no center speaker/driver"
"You don't have a center speaker?"
"I don't have a center driver"
"How does all that sound come from that little grill in the center?"
"There is no sound coming from that little grill. I don't have a center driver"
"Then why do I hear a center speaker"
"You don't hear a center driver because there is no center driver"
"Then what am I hearing?"
"You are hearing the sub in the rear, the midbass in the doors and the coaxial drivers on the left and right side of the dash. I use TA, EQ and gains together to focus everything to a center image."
"Ah so everything is focused on the center speaker?"
"There is no center driver"
"No center speaker?"
"Nope, no center driver"
"At all?"
"Nope"
"That's amazing! But what about that little opening in the center of the dash?"
"LOL.....it's nice to look at and makes for good conversation"
End of demo and an introduction to SQ tuning.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Chuck, have you ever thought that "your vocals suck" guy was being sarcastic? Then again SQ is subjective so he may have really thought your vocals sucked. I've heard cars that scored high and staged perfect that sounded like ass. It makes me not want to ever demo your truck because I'm known for being honest about my thoughts in an attempt to help someone fix a problem they may have overlooked. I'm personally a HUGE stickler when it comes to vocal reproduction. If your vocals suck I'll in a nice way tell you they suck and explain what I think might be the issue. If you want to indulge me and try what I suggest then great. If your ego won't let you take structural critisizm then I have no desire to be around you. I'm sure the man behind the speakers you're running would agree with me (if you're still running that brand).


----------



## stereo_luver

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Chuck, have you ever thought that "your vocals suck" guy was being sarcastic? Then again SQ is subjective so he may have really thought your vocals sucked. I've heard cars that scored high and staged perfect that sounded like ass. It makes me not want to ever demo your truck because I'm known for being honest about my thoughts in an attempt to help someone fix a problem they may have overlooked. I'm personally a HUGE stickler when it comes to vocal reproduction. If your vocals suck I'll in a nice way tell you they suck and explain what I think might be the issue. If you want to indulge me and try what I suggest then great. If your ego won't let you take structural critisizm then I have no desire to be around you. I'm sure the man behind the speakers you're running would agree with me (if you're still running that brand).


Chris, the guy wasn't being sarcastic. There is a long story behind all this I won't go into. I don't have an ego that blocks ANY criticism. It is noted, discussed within the Team and evaluated. Then changes are made if needed. The tune on my truck is dependent on the judge that is working the event where I'm competing. I never fail to have the judge climb back into my truck after an event has been completed. With scoresheet in hand we evaluate my scores and notes are taken. The tune, notes and scores are logged into a spreadsheet. This way I can prepare for the next time I have the same judge. This helps with tuning for 1x, 2x and 3x events. I simply go back to my notes and tune for the judge that will be climbing back into my truck. And I'm not currently running the drivers you may think I am.


Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What drivers are you running?


----------



## stereo_luver

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What drivers are you running?


Off the shelf drivers sold at most retailers....LOL

Chuck

Edit: At PA & GA State Finals and Meca World Finals I used drivers that kept the judges guessing and asking what brand they were. I'll never tell....LOL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hmm why so secretive?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You mentioned "coaxial" and I heard a kickass coaxial setup in ATL the other day.


----------



## stereo_luver

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hmm why so secretive?


It's a Team thing. If you went to a fishing tournament and won would you tell where you cast? What crankbait, lure, jig or anything you used? I'm not trying to be a smart ass. I'm just keeping it to myself and my Team.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You mentioned "coaxial" and I heard a kickass coaxial setup in ATL the other day.


I wish I could have made it to the GTG. I got some reviews and wish I could have heard some of the rides for myself.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I know some secrets too. I won't spill the beans though. You still with Audible Physics?


----------



## tyroneshoes

"You will not find a better sub than the jlw1v3 to use in this stealthbox" - jl rep

(it was a .65 sealed 10" enclosure)


----------



## SaturnSL1

GlasSman said:


> Now this is the seedy side of car audio I was never aware of. I have NEVER had anyone request something that assinine and retarded.
> 
> *Kinda reminds me of the time I asked someone why people buy those little flowers in glass tubes at convenience stores and gas stations.*
> 
> This thread is good.....I'm missing Lost Girl for this and laughing my ass off.:laugh:


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't feel bad, it's a hood thing. I think we've all had to ask that question before.

What part of CT are you in? New Haven, Hartford?


----------



## stereo_luver

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I know some secrets too. I won't spill the beans though. You still with Audible Physics?





stereo_luver said:


> Off the shelf drivers sold at most retailers....LOL
> 
> Chuck


There is your answer.

Chuck


----------



## SaturnSL1

My guess is Pioneer


----------



## stereo_luver

SaturnSL1 said:


> My guess is Pioneer


LOL...and it begins! I'll never tell.

Chuck


----------



## SaturnSL1

lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Pyle? Pyramid? BOSS? Legacy? THUMP? Soundstorm? Phoenix Digital?


----------



## Danometal

stereo_luver said:


> LOL...and it begins! I'll never tell.
> 
> Chuck


I run entry level Polk DB components, and they sound fantastic. My "secret" is to run them active, cross them @ 80 hz, knock the tweeters back, cross the tweeters high @ 5k, and boost the EQ +2 from 250 - 630 hz.


----------



## stereo_luver

The Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed - YouTube

Chuck


----------



## SaturnSL1

Danometal said:


> I run entry level Polk DB components, and they sound fantastic. My "secret" is to run them active, cross them @ 80 hz, knock the tweeters back, cross the tweeters high @ 5k, and boost the EQ +2 from 250 - 630 hz.


I may have to experiment... I'm using a pair of DB650s and they sound great at some times and horrible at others.


----------



## turbo5upra

You would need to know the person behind the comment in order to understand why chucks vocals suck. Chuck is running low end drivers made off shore that he himself directly visits to purchase.


----------



## Danometal

SaturnSL1 said:


> I may have to experiment... I'm using a pair of DB650s and they sound great at some times and horrible at others.


Those are the coaxials, right? If so, that's the problem. The tweeters can't be knocked back altogether. Going active with the 6501 set enabled me to totally rework the default sound.

I drive a Saturn L200 btw.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Danometal said:


> Those are the coaxials, right? If so, that's the problem. The tweeters can't be knocked back altogether. Going active with the 6501 set enabled me to totally rework the default sound.
> 
> I drive a Saturn L200 btw.


Ah, thanks for the info. I have an idea floating around in my head about snipping the tweeter leads and using the Polks as only mid bass. Then use my a-pillars as mid range and highs only. I'm waiting on the mailman to drop off my Alpine harness so I can get my $5 9855 back in the car and take advantage of the crossover.

I have an SL1, obviously  I wish I could afford a nice 04ish VUE Redline


----------



## JeremyC

Hillbilly SQ said:


> THUMP?


Thats the brand. The other day I was trying to think of the subs i had in the first box I ever built. They were Thump Pro's.


----------



## benny

SaturnSL1 said:


> Ah, thanks for the info. I have an idea floating around in my head about snipping the tweeter leads and using the Polks as only mid bass. Then use my a-pillars as mid range and highs only. I'm waiting on the mailman to drop off my Alpine harness so I can get my $5 9855 back in the car and take advantage of the crossover.
> 
> I have an SL1, obviously  I wish I could afford a nice 04ish VUE Redline


SL1 ftw!


----------



## Danometal

SaturnSL1 said:


> Ah, thanks for the info. I have an idea floating around in my head about snipping the tweeter leads and using the Polks as only mid bass. Then use my a-pillars as mid range and highs only. I'm waiting on the mailman to drop off my Alpine harness so I can get my $5 9855 back in the car and take advantage of the crossover.
> 
> I have an SL1, obviously  I wish I could afford a nice 04ish VUE Redline


I'm hoping somebody will quote me saying "Polk DB components sound fantastic!" for material on this epic thread. lol

But... they do if done right...

Your idea gave me an idea. I wonder if you could snip the tweeters, and amp them separately (they have caps on them though).

Edit: if you used just the midbass on your coaxial, I think they are allowed just roll off naturally vs being low passed.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Danometal said:


> I'm hoping somebody will quote me saying "Polk DB components sound fantastic!" for material on this epic thread. lol
> 
> But... they do if done right...
> 
> Your idea gave me an idea. I wonder if you could snip the tweeters, and amp them separately (they have caps on them though).
> 
> Edit: if you used just the midbass on your coaxial, I think they are allowed just roll off naturally vs being low passed.


Yeah, you can use two different amps on a set of coaxials that have been given the snip lol. I tested this on a set of Infiniti Kappas and it worked great. The woofer was being powered by a Legacy amp and the tweet was on the head unit. Seemed to work great. You can even cut the caps off if you really wanted to control the high pass frequency yourself.


----------



## chefhow

The same person that Chuck ran into in his car got in my car to evaluate it at a show last year. When he was done with his demo he asked what kind of tweeters I was running, I told him I wasnt, that I ran widebanders but asked why. He said I had to be because they were harsh...


----------



## shnitz

Danometal said:


> I'm hoping somebody will quote me saying "Polk DB components sound fantastic!" for material on this epic thread. lol
> 
> But... they do if done right...
> 
> Your idea gave me an idea. I wonder if you could snip the tweeters, and amp them separately (they have caps on them though).
> 
> Edit: if you used just the midbass on your coaxial, I think they are allowed just roll off naturally vs being low passed.[/]
> 
> I think they're not too bad! Playing off of stereo_luver's earlier comments of "Off the shelf drivers sold at most retailers," Polk's entry-level components I would say are up there with the other companies' mid-range line. For example, sticking with 6.5" components, I'd rate their DB6501 up there with any other $150-$200 component system like Pioneer Type D, Alpine Type R, Kicker KS, etc. Considering that those companies have products even lower-end than that like Pioneer Type A and G, Alpine Type S and Type E, I think it's not too shabby.


----------



## Danometal

shnitz said:


> Danometal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping somebody will quote me saying "Polk DB components sound fantastic!" for material on this epic thread. lol
> 
> But... they do if done right...
> 
> Your idea gave me an idea. I wonder if you could snip the tweeters, and amp them separately (they have caps on them though).
> 
> Edit: if you used just the midbass on your coaxial, I think they are allowed just roll off naturally vs being low passed.[/]
> 
> I think they're not too bad! Playing off of stereo_luver's earlier comments of "Off the shelf drivers sold at most retailers," Polk's entry-level components I would say are up there with the other companies' mid-range line. For example, sticking with 6.5" components, I'd rate their DB6501 up there with any other $150-$200 component system like Pioneer Type D, Alpine Type R, Kicker KS, etc. Considering that those companies have products even lower-end than that like Pioneer Type A and G, Alpine Type S and Type E, I think it's not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that "off the shelf" comment led me to posting about my surprising success with those Polks. The vocals are most excellent. But, they get hated on quite a bit for some reason, probably for how they sound under-powered I guess (harsh and tinny on HU power).
Click to expand...


----------



## Spyke

Danometal said:


> I run entry level Polk DB components, and they sound fantastic. My "secret" is to run them active, cross them @ 80 hz, knock the tweeters back, cross the tweeters high @ 5k, and boost the EQ +2 from 250 - 630 hz.


Well just tell everyone why don't you.


----------



## 14642

"Speaker cones made out of naturally occurring materials are better at reproducing acoustic music." 

Biggest load of horse **** anyone ever told me about audio. 

"Time alignment is actually time mis-alignment"

Second biggest load of horse **** anyone ever told me about audio.


----------



## fish

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> "Time alignment is actually time mis-alignment"
> 
> Second biggest load of horse **** anyone ever told me about audio.


I think I just read that one somewhere yesterday.


----------



## Calum

"If you listen to rock or metal you need an 8inch sub. For pop you need a 10 and for rap you need a 12. You can't get the speed out of the 12 that's needed for rock. I go in the middle and use a 10."


----------



## Noobdelux

may not fit in here but....
pimp my ride norway


----------



## david in germany

I was told that 6.5's couldn't produce bass under 80hz.. I let them hear my 4 6.5s ported at 30hz on 1k watts. 


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## hpilot2004

david in germany said:


> I was told that 6.5's couldn't produce bass under 80hz.. I let them hear my 4 6.5s ported at 30hz on 1k watts.
> 
> 
> Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


I wanna see this set-up, if you don't mind.


----------



## Spyke

david in germany said:


> I was told that 6.5's couldn't produce bass under 80hz.. I let them hear my 4 6.5s ported at 30hz on 1k watts.
> 
> 
> Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


Not that they can't, but in *most* situations they shouldn't. Example:trying to get 6.5's to keep up with 2 12's crossed at 60hz. Not gonna happen. If your 6.5's, 5.25's, or even 4's *are* your subs, then no worries. I've always wanted to do an array of 4" subs. I do like your idea of 4 - 6" subs though.


----------



## SkizeR

hpilot2004 said:


> I wanna see this set-up, if you don't mind.


x2


----------



## Danometal

Spyke said:


> Well just tell everyone why don't you.


I have no idea what you're talking about. I'm not telling my secrets.


----------



## hurrication

I'm going to chime in and add a +1 to the list of people wanting to see David's 6.5's.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Check this out, sixteen 5 1/4s in a box.

16 Coustic PowerLogic 5 1/4" woofers pounding away - YouTube


----------



## Spyke

SaturnSL1 said:


> Check this out, sixteen 5 1/4s in a box.
> 
> 16 Coustic PowerLogic 5 1/4" woofers pounding away - YouTube


Haha, that's awesome. That bass line sounded familiar.


----------



## david in germany

hpilot2004 said:


> I wanna see this set-up, if you don't mind.


My old car, let me find a pic. It was ED 6.5s on an ED nine.1.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## BuickGN

Calum said:


> "If you listen to rock or metal you need an 8inch sub. For pop you need a 10 and for rap you need a 12. You can't get the speed out of the 12 that's needed for rock. I go in the middle and use a 10."


That's the worst one! I try not to reply to those posts or in real life but so far I just haven't been able to help myself. At least in real life if I have my car nearby I can illustrate how they're wrong. If not, it's just frustrating.


----------



## david in germany

Here you go.
























Musical, and quite loud. 
Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## Spyke

david in germany said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musical, and quite loud.
> Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


Very cool. How many wtf's did you get when you opened your trunk?


----------



## pocket5s

hurrication said:


> I'm going to chime in and add a +1 to the list of people wanting to see David's 6.5's.


I have a single 6.5 that plays from 38 to 70. Enclosure is in my build log. 4 of them would be pretty nice indeed. I think the 4 6.5's in HATs G35 play down to 28hz.


----------



## pocket5s

I actually got my own story just last night. Went to dinner with my wife and a bunch of her friends from work. One of them brought her son, maybe early 20's or so. Walked up and said "I hear you do speakers". I just looked at him funny. He then said, "like boxes and such?" I just nodded and left it at that.


----------



## david in germany

Spyke said:


> Very cool. How many wtf's did you get when you opened your trunk?


I would have people sit in it and ask them what subs they thought I was running before I showed them. The typical answer was 1 15" or a pair of 12's the average guess on power was anywhere between 1000-2000w. When I showed people they would not believe it and still think I had larger subs forward of the 6.5's. ED did have a good recipe with that little sub. 

I still have a pair of JL 6w1s, an old pair of Fosgate 6.5 subs and a pair of earthquake 6.5" subs that I rally want build some test boxes for but don't seem to have time for it. 

Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## mark620

I worked part time at a car audio place my buddy owned in the 90s. A guy pulled up in a nissan maximia pimped out with pyrimid clear sub woofers...Yeah clear... and said " I need the amp thats makes my subs light up when the bass hits" he said my subs have neon built in and I need the amp that powers the neon...I replied we sell Zapco but I don't think that will make your subs light up with color but they will light up for sure...


----------



## hilander999

Danometal said:


> Those are the coaxials, right? If so, that's the problem. The tweeters can't be knocked back altogether. Going active with the 6501 set enabled me to totally rework the default sound.
> 
> I drive a Saturn L200 btw.


Stupid question, but what do you mean by "Knocked Back" ?


----------



## Danometal

hilander999 said:


> Stupid question, but what do you mean by "Knocked Back" ?


Not a stupid question at all! That means turned down in relation to the mids in an active configuration. It actually pulls the sound beyond the rear view mirrors for a nice wide stage in my experience, and also cannot be localized. 

Mids seem to respond best to time alignment, and tweeters seem to respond best to level adjusting. So easy to do with just an old school style analog active crossover. (Cache CEX is what mine is)


----------



## hilander999

Danometal said:


> Not a stupid question at all! That means turned down in relation to the mids in an active configuration. It actually pulls the sound beyond the rear view mirrors for a nice wide stage in my experience, and also cannot be localized.
> 
> Mids seem to respond best to time alignment, and tweeters seem to respond best to level adjusting. So easy to do with just an old school style analog active crossover. (Cache CEX is what mine is)


Thats what I figured, but then again I hear people use words in "Strange Meanings" all the time.

I'm running the Polk MM6501's active, and yeah I would not want the tweeters to loud. I set the level on the midranges where they sound best to me, then fill in the high end with the tweeters untill I like the way they blend together.

After setting TA on the mids, I added another 8MS delay to both sides and the front stage really opened up. Close your eyes and you cannot tell where the sound is comming from.


----------



## Spyke

Danometal said:


> Not a stupid question at all! That means turned down in relation to the mids in an active configuration.* It actually pulls the sound beyond the rear view mirrors for a nice wide stage in my experience, and also cannot be localized. *


+1 on that. I can't stand the "in your face" sound of an overly bright system.


----------



## Danometal

hilander999 said:


> Thats what I figured, but then again I hear people use words in "Strange Meanings" all the time.
> 
> I'm running the Polk MM6501's active, and yeah I would not want the tweeters to loud. I set the level on the midranges where they sound best to me, then fill in the high end with the tweeters untill I like the way they blend together.
> 
> After setting TA on the mids, I added another 8MS delay to both sides and the front stage really opened up. Close your eyes and you cannot tell where the sound is comming from.


Yep. You get to enjoy this truth yourself. Polk MM is a great line. I helped build a system for the wife's cousin using PPI amps and Polk speakers, and his MM12 sounds great. If someone hates on Polk for not setting it up properly, we can simply post their stupid comments on this here thread. lol


----------



## Spyke

Danometal said:


> Yep. You get to enjoy this truth yourself. Polk MM is a great line. I helped build a system for the wife's cousin using PPI amps and Polk speakers, and his MM12 sounds great. If someone hates on Polk for not setting it up properly, we can simply post their stupid comments on this here thread. lol


Polk sucks...Boss audio is where the ****s at yo.

Edit:

I forgot that sarcasm isn't apparent sometimes.


----------



## Danometal

Spyke said:


> Polk sucks...Boss audio is where the ****s at yo.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I forgot that sarcasm isn't apparent sometimes.


Haha, maybe if you weren't a regular here on diyma, someone could take that seriously. You better believe that somebody, in a parking lot somewhere, who has reached the end of their knowledge... is delivering that very line to some poor guy's undivided attention.


----------



## hilander999

Spyke said:


> Polk sucks...Boss audio is where the ****s at yo.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I forgot that sarcasm isn't apparent sometimes.


One of the kids I work with told me this...
"If you really wanna crank **** out you'd grab some soundstreams"

Course after he heard it, was blown away.


----------



## Spyke

Danometal said:


> Haha, maybe if you weren't a regular here on diyma, someone could take that seriously. You better believe that somebody, in a parking lot somewhere, who has reached the end of their knowledge... is delivering that very line to some poor guy's undivided attention.


I'm sure.


----------



## Dejected Cheese

This one just happened yesterday...

I told my cousin (only 20) that I was upgrading my truck's sound system. He proceeds to show me his car and "his" system. He had 2 12" Sony Xlplods (huge ported box <-for extra "bang") and the cheapest JVC DVD HU (it was in the wrong dash kit and wobbled the whole time); he still has factory speakers unamplified.

He turned up his music a bit and it "bumped" much like I expected. He explained it was rock music on (all I heard was "bump") and that he could put a rap CD in to really start "banging."

When he asked me what I was putting in my truck, I show him a picture of my 2 ID8s. He asked me if those were 15s? (In his defense the picture did make them look bigger) <--thats what she said...

When I told him they were 8s, he looked a little confused and offered up some words of encouragement..."well I'm sure they will bump, maybe not like mine, but the bang will sound good (smiles)"...

I explained I hope they would not sound like his "bump" as this would mean I really screwed up my tuning...he just looked puzzled.

He must of thought I was trying to be modest, and offered..."naw, they are gonna bang, dont worry, they will be legit."

Oh, I cant wait to get my crap installed.


----------



## SQ Audi

two legit to quit


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I have seen some crazy things from your average moron but shop owners no excuse.
I was in a shop talking to the owner when a customer came in with a blown pair of tweeters that were under warranty.He swapped them out,the customer left,he turned to me and said thats unusual,we never see blown tweeters the caps always explode before a tweeter goes out.After some questions from me he goes to the back and comes out with a 2.2microfarad cap with a 50volt rating and tells me how the always put them at the amp in series with the supplied crossover that comes with the tweeters when they install them.I asked him about the effects of the crossover frequency by doing this and he said thats up to the one that comes with the tweeters.I asked him if they sell many electronic crossovers.He says we havnt sold one of those in 15 years because the amps already have them built in.
Me and another shop owner were talking about a certain line of odd brand subs that looked promising.He told me he didnt buy them because they only came in single voice coils and couldnt understand why anybody would make such a sub because if he needs a single 4 ohm he just uses one coil on the duals.
Both of these shops build custom boxes and neither one has any type of box building software and if they did would not know how to use it.


----------



## thehatedguy

Two phrases-

sub stage. Why? We don't have tweeter stages...

SQL.


----------



## captainobvious

stereo_luver said:


> Off the shelf drivers sold at most retailers....LOL
> 
> Chuck
> 
> Edit: At PA & GA State Finals and Meca World Finals I used drivers that kept the judges guessing and asking what brand they were. I'll never tell....LOL





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hmm why so secretive?





stereo_luver said:


> It's a Team thing. If you went to a fishing tournament and won would you tell where you cast? What crankbait, lure, jig or anything you used? I'm not trying to be a smart ass. I'm just keeping it to myself and my Team.
> 
> Chuck


 
Sorry to derail this thread, but this sort of thing fascinates me. The only possible reason I can see for not making your gear known is when you feel you would be judged poorly based on the brand name. And if that's the case, your being judged by someone who has no business being one and they should be called out for it.

There is ZERO competitve advantage lost otherwise. It's asanine to think that me saying I run speaker X means that someone else can effectively simulate what I've done. It would require first and foremost, the SAME vehicle. But also, the exact same install and materials, exact same components used throughout signal and amplification as well as processing, and it would require the exact same tune. In otherwords, virtually impossible.

It baffles me when I see this. In fact, no offense meant personally, but that kind of thing is perfect for this thread actually, now that I think about it.


----------



## captainobvious

benny said:


> SL1 ftw!


Hahah Bennay, my budy has one too and I would have told him after seeing that picture, "At least it's heading in the right direction"


----------



## pocket5s

captainobvious said:


> Sorry to derail this thread, but this sort of thing fascinates me. The only possible reason I can see for not making your gear known is when you feel you would be judged poorly based on the brand name. And if that's the case, your being judged by someone who has no business being one and they should be called out for it.
> 
> There is ZERO competitve advantage lost otherwise. It's asanine to think that me saying I run speaker X means that someone else can effectively simulate what I've done. It would require first and foremost, the SAME vehicle. But also, the exact same install and materials, exact same components used throughout signal and amplification as well as processing, and it would require the exact same tune. In otherwords, virtually impossible.
> 
> It baffles me when I see this. In fact, no offense meant personally, but that kind of thing is perfect for this thread actually, now that I think about it.


All three paragraphs are spot on.


----------



## mos805

This coming from a friend who has purchased a clean 1963 Impala, matching numbers car. Not perfect but considering it is original it is nice. He starts talking to me about the plans for the stereo, that it will hurt him to cut the rear deck, especially if he wants to sell the car and get what he really wants, a 1961 Impala, but he says he needs sound in there. I explained that instead of cutting the rear deck find someone to build a set of kick panels in and either mount a set of coaxial speakers or a decent component set in, rears are not needed and he can remove the kicks if he does decide to sell the car down the line. After explaining the benefits he responds "nah I need the four 6x9s in the rear deck, Sergio (another friend) said he can hook it up good and with four it will sound CLEAN!" I gave him a decent option to keep the car stock as possible and he still wants to cut it


----------



## thehatedguy

Generally when it's a team thing, it can mean the team or part of the team is using speakers other than what the company who sponsors them produces.



captainobvious said:


> Sorry to derail this thread, but this sort of thing fascinates me. The only possible reason I can see for not making your gear known is when you feel you would be judged poorly based on the brand name. And if that's the case, your being judged by someone who has no business being one and they should be called out for it.
> 
> There is ZERO competitve advantage lost otherwise. It's asanine to think that me saying I run speaker X means that someone else can effectively simulate what I've done. It would require first and foremost, the SAME vehicle. But also, the exact same install and materials, exact same components used throughout signal and amplification as well as processing, and it would require the exact same tune. In otherwords, virtually impossible.
> 
> It baffles me when I see this. In fact, no offense meant personally, but that kind of thing is perfect for this thread actually, now that I think about it.


----------



## shnitz

captainobvious said:


> Sorry to derail this thread, but this sort of thing fascinates me. The only possible reason I can see for not making your gear known is when you feel you would be judged poorly based on the brand name. And if that's the case, your being judged by someone who has no business being one and they should be called out for it.
> 
> There is ZERO competitve advantage lost otherwise. It's asanine to think that me saying I run speaker X means that someone else can effectively simulate what I've done. It would require first and foremost, the SAME vehicle. But also, the exact same install and materials, exact same components used throughout signal and amplification as well as processing, and it would require the exact same tune. In otherwords, virtually impossible.
> 
> It baffles me when I see this. In fact, no offense meant personally, but that kind of thing is perfect for this thread actually, now that I think about it.


I disagree. They're trade secrets, just like you'd find in ANYTHING. Whether you're talking about smaller companies, larger corporations, sports teams, or even countries, then you will find that people like to guard their secrets of success.


----------



## pocket5s

shnitz said:


> I disagree. They're trade secrets, just like you'd find in ANYTHING. Whether you're talking about smaller companies, larger corporations, sports teams, or even countries, then you will find that people like to guard their secrets of success.


That seems a bit much. Trade secrets are generally in place to protect the financial welfare of a company. 

Besides, as previously mentioned, the real secrets come from the install and tune. And both are largely dependent on the specific vehicle. For example, yesterday I heard a vehicle that won finals in my class (Todd's GTi. screen name "highly"). I could buy every single component he has and it wouldn't mean squat in my truck. If I too got a GTi and put the same components in the same install location (Todd isn't afraid to show you) I would get closer, but without knowing his eq, ta and crossovers I still wouldn't get anywhere near his level of tune. Heck most guys I've talked to will even tell you where they cross over their drivers, so that leaves even less on the table.

Some guys like Mark Eldridge with a setup that is really outside the norm will tell pretty much anything you want to know about the physical setup of his car. no one is duplicating it and the cars that come very, very close to scoring like his have vastly different setups. 

Todd pulls the panels off his dash and says "see, there it is". Given that his setup isn't exactly "textbook" or common practice is even better. What _could_ be a secret isn't. 

So to me, hiding brand information for the sake of a success rate is just being delusional and/or dramatic to little effect. If you are hiding it cause you are on team " brand A" and you aren't using team "brand A"'s products, well that is a different story completely.


----------



## donnieL72

It could be that a sponsored team might be using drivers that are not available to the general public and are doing in field R&D for future products. I have seen this before.


----------



## Dejected Cheese

Really?? 

Enough on these mystery drivers already.

He said he is not going to tell anyone for whatever the reason he has.

So why can't it be dropped and the thread move on.


----------



## hirino

ithis is one of my favorites , i walk into my local car audio shop and ask if they have an o-scope to tune and the guy rants for 20 minutes on how he has never used one and they are a rip off . so i ask what do u use he says my ears lol. so i ask hoe the hell do u detect distortion on high power subs ???needless to say i walked out .


----------



## thehatedguy

It could be, but most of the time in the past it has been because they were using drivers from another company.



donnieL72 said:


> It could be that a sponsored team might be using drivers that are not available to the general public and are doing in field R&D for future products. I have seen this before.


----------



## captainobvious

pocket5s said:


> That seems a bit much. Trade secrets are generally in place to protect the financial welfare of a company.
> 
> Besides, as previously mentioned, the real secrets come from the install and tune. And both are largely dependent on the specific vehicle. For example, yesterday I heard a vehicle that won finals in my class (Todd's GTi. screen name "highly"). I could buy every single component he has and it wouldn't mean squat in my truck. If I too got a GTi and put the same components in the same install location (Todd isn't afraid to show you) *I would get closer, but without knowing his eq, ta and crossovers I still wouldn't get anywhere near his level of tune.* Heck most guys I've talked to will even tell you where they cross over their drivers, so that leaves even less on the table.
> 
> Some guys like Mark Eldridge with a setup that is really outside the norm will tell pretty much anything you want to know about the physical setup of his car. no one is duplicating it and the cars that come very, very close to scoring like his have vastly different setups.
> 
> Todd pulls the panels off his dash and says "see, there it is". Given that his setup isn't exactly "textbook" or common practice is even better. What _could_ be a secret isn't.
> 
> So to me, hiding brand information for the sake of a success rate is just being delusional and/or dramatic to little effect. If you are hiding it cause you are on team " brand A" and you aren't using team "brand A"'s products, well that is a different story completely.


Great post. In addition to the bolded part, you'd have to install exactly the same with the same materials and methods. 



donnieL72 said:


> It could be that a sponsored team might be using drivers that are not available to the general public and are doing in field R&D for future products. I have seen this before.


If that were the case, secrecy would be of little consequence seeing as noone else could get the drivers anyway 




thehatedguy said:


> Generally when it's a team thing, it can mean the team or part of the team is using speakers other than what the company who sponsors them produces.


Sounds misleading at best to me, but I guess that's the way the game is played... 



Dejected Cheese said:


> Really??
> 
> Enough on these mystery drivers already.
> 
> He said he is not going to tell anyone for whatever the reason he has.
> 
> So why can't it be dropped and the thread move on.


Apologies. I personally could care less what drivers he uses. I don't know the fella and it's not anything personal. I'm trying to understand the reasoning behind why someone feels the need to be secretive for competitive advantage as it just doesn't make any logical sense to me.
I can see a non-competitve reason like thehatedguy stated, even though I think it's a bit shady and misleading. 

Neverltheless, this is an awesome thread with some great stories that I'm enjoying reading. To the OP- Great idea for a thread and apologies if I've taken you too far off topic. :blush:


----------



## turbo5upra

I called crutchfeild about something a few weeks ago.... guy was insisting on knowing the rest of my setup before he offered help so I told him I have xyz 4 channel amp for the front- and xyz amp for the sub.... he insisted all I needed was a 2 channel for the front... I tried explaining that active requires the use of a channel per driver... he got all sorts of confused... I went to the interwebs and found what I needed.

xyz amps.... 

amps and speaker choices on top of your name gives you points in some peoples eyes... some judges can't just judge the car for the car... oh your on team so and so- your car must sound good... you are "pdfsbs fbfsfbs"... 'so well respected it must be good.

That and if chuck lists off 5 model numbers for his front stage one could start to dissect speaker placement and how his truck is built.... when in reality the last time I was in his truck I could see a pair of tweeters and a headunit....


----------



## thehatedguy

The Kicker Competition Group, which was a very dominant factory sponsored team all used "prototype" speakers for probably the whole time they were around. Kicker didn't make IMO high end mids and highs at the time...so the Team ran different speakers- Scan Revelators and Scan tweeters, Focal Utopias, etc behind grills (except Markey) that no one could see through. Why? Because win on Sunday means sell on Monday...or it used to.

Steve Cornell used to try to tell me he had an all Pioneer front stage when he was on Team Pioneer. I used to look at him, like, yeah, uh huh, what are they really? But he gave me the same story the whole time he was on Team Pioneer. Team ended and he told me what had been back there the whole time.

I mean, I used to do it when ID sponsored me. I never cared for the CX mids, so I ran other speakers behind grills and told people they were some custom made ID speakers...sometimes they were and sometimes they weren't. In 04 my install manual showed and IDQ10 up front and CX mids in the kicks. I had a Velodyne 10 in there and Excel 7s and Scan Ring Revelators up front.

So yeah, I know how the "Team" thing works. I know of a few cars belonging to teams that use other people's products...I mean, like last competition season. But I'm not telling who and what...


----------



## Spyke

turbo5upra said:


> I called crutchfeild about something a few weeks ago.... guy was insisting on knowing the rest of my setup before he offered help so I told him I have xyz 4 channel amp for the front- and xyz amp for the sub.... he insisted all I needed was a 2 channel for the front... I tried explaining that active requires the use of a channel per driver... he got all sorts of confused... I went to the interwebs and found what I needed.


 Haha. I had the same experience with them when looking for an active 3way hu. Turns out through my own research that they had some but this guy didn't understand the concept. He kept telling me that most hu's have hp filters.


----------



## IBcivic

turbo5upra said:


> I called crutchfeild about something a few weeks ago.... guy was insisting on knowing the rest of my setup before he offered help so I told him I have xyz 4 channel amp for the front- and xyz amp for the sub.... he insisted all I needed was a 2 channel for the front... I tried explaining that active requires the use of a channel per driver... he got all sorts of confused... I went to the interwebs and found what I needed.


That's because you called crutchfield.com.
That would of never happened if you had called crutcfield.ca...eh?


----------



## Spyke

I was talking to crutchfield about a possible warranty return. I had 2 of the same 2channel amps in 2 different vehicles. One I had just bought was having noise issues(popping sounds) when changing volume, track, or source. I did not have this problem in my other vehicle with the same amp and same hu. I switched the bad amp into my other car and the problem followed. I put the good amp into my truck and the noise went away. I explained this to the service rep and said "sounds like the amp right." Not to me he replied. Then he wanted to grill me on my installation.......Wait, WHAT!!..No words could describe the humor/frustration at that point. I'm not trying to badmouth crutchfield btw, I just think that some problems don't fit into their "deal with everyday" category. And their return policy is awesome(they gave me a new amp btw)


----------



## eggyhustles

david in germany said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musical, and quite loud.
> Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


Looks nice

But..considering how big that box looks(1.5+ cubes?), you could've achieved the same and then some with 10's....

Not knocking it..jus sayin.


----------



## JeremyC

eggyhustles said:


> Looks nice
> 
> But..considering how big that box looks(1.5+ cubes?), you could've achieved the same and then some with 10's....
> 
> Not knocking it..jus sayin.


But... That takes away a lot of the fun. 

It’s not a surprise when you open the trunk and someone see 2 10s or 12s after demoing a system. 

But when they see 4 6.5s it’s a different reaction. 

I got the same type or reactions out of my S10. I had a single 12 down firing behind the center console, and a sony XM 260G pushing it. 

I would let people listen, and then tell them it was an amp rated for 60 watts a channel, and a single 12. 99% of the time they didn't believe me. That wanted to see inside of the bed, or look at the sub itself. 

It’s a different feeling knowing that you built something people didn't think could be done. Or that challenged their perspective of car audio.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have a secret in my install that only team members know about. I'm running the drivers in my siggy but there's another modification that takes them to the next level. Now I'm a little more understanding about why so many people are secretive. Had to let that concept marinate for a few days. As far as running someone elses drivers while on a team I'd never do that. I'd never let myself end up on a team that had inferior products. As far as showing off gear I prefer keeping my interior looking stock. You look in and allyou see is the 880 and that big cow of a Zuki sticking out from under the drivers seat. It's also packing something that most people don't know about. And it's staying put as a frontstage amp. Hell I'm even about to have two Fi 10's ported UNDER the back seat with the help of a 2" lift.


----------



## goodstuff

thehatedguy said:


> The Kicker Competition Group, which was a very dominant factory sponsored team all used "prototype" speakers for probably the whole time they were around. Kicker didn't make IMO high end mids and highs at the time...so the Team ran different speakers- Scan Revelators and Scan tweeters, Focal Utopias, etc behind grills (except Markey) that no one could see through. Why? Because win on Sunday means sell on Monday...or it used to.
> 
> Steve Cornell used to try to tell me he had an all Pioneer front stage when he was on Team Pioneer. I used to look at him, like, yeah, uh huh, what are they really? But he gave me the same story the whole time he was on Team Pioneer. Team ended and he told me what had been back there the whole time.
> 
> I mean, I used to do it when ID sponsored me. I never cared for the CX mids, so I ran other speakers behind grills and told people they were some custom made ID speakers...sometimes they were and sometimes they weren't. In 04 my install manual showed and IDQ10 up front and CX mids in the kicks. I had a Velodyne 10 in there and Excel 7s and Scan Ring Revelators up front.
> 
> So yeah, I know how the "Team" thing works. I know of a few cars belonging to teams that use other people's products...I mean, like last competition season. But I'm not telling who and what...


I know why you did it, but damn that sucks for the guy hearing scan mids thinking they are cx's or whatever.


----------



## BuickGN

I've never understood doing things just to get a reaction out of people. I don't care what their reaction is to the brand of my equipment or how big or small my subs are. Whatever gets me there easiest and fits the design goals is what I do. I only care about how it sounds to me, nothing else. I have a friend that won't buy JL even though it's better than most of his equipment because he wants to see people's reactions when they have never heard of his botique brand.


----------



## Spyke

BuickGN said:


> I've never understood doing things just to get a reaction out of people. I don't care what their reaction is to the brand of my equipment or how big or small my subs are. Whatever gets me there easiest and fits the design goals is what I do. I only care about how it sounds to me, nothing else.* I have a friend that won't buy JL even though it's better than most of his equipment because he wants to see people's reactions when they have never heard of his botique brand. *


Haha. That pretty good. "They're gonna **** when they see these optimus subs."

I do like the idea of small subs and I don't know why. Don't get me wrong, I personally wouldn't have them as a mainstay in a system. But just for ****s and giggles and just for the project I would def do something like that. I like to bet on the under dog I guess. I have a dual 8 box that I sometimes throw in my truck in place of the 12" just for the hell of it.


----------



## MoparMike

Spyke said:


> Haha. That pretty good. "They're gonna **** when they see these optimus subs."
> 
> I do like the idea of small subs and I don't know why. Don't get me wrong, I personally wouldn't have them as a mainstay in a system. But just for ****s and giggles and just for the project I would def do something like that. I like to bet on the under dog I guess. I have a dual 8 box that I sometimes throw in my truck in place of the 12" just for the hell of it.


Things like that interest me sometimes for the "Look what I could make work" factor. However there are always some people who can't wrap their head around an idea and dismiss your use of it for that reason. Different strokes.


----------



## JeremyC

BuickGN said:


> I've never understood doing things just to get a reaction out of people.


That was never my intent with the S10. Its just the way it turned out, and I had fun with it. 

So I can understand doing something different just because you can. 

After all this is a hobby. We spend hundreds of hours reading, picking out equipment, redoing our installs. Trying to find that magical tune, or install that will take our cars to the next level. 

And we do it because its fun, and some of us have "fun" doing things a little different. 

In some circles, we call those people corky, or make sure they have their helmet before they get on the bus. 

In the car audio world, it’s actually more of the norm. How many people (besides the ones on this board) will strip the ENTIRE interior out of a two day old car just to make it quieter. ;-)



BuickGN said:


> I have a friend that won't buy JL even though it's better than most of his equipment because he wants to see people's reactions when they have never heard of his botique brand.


That’s a point I would never go to. If I wanted to run something most people have never heard of i would go with Peerless, Scan Speak, or Seas. Then again, most people haven't heard of Morel or Genesis. 

Either way, we are all a little special. So I can't knock your friend for wanting to be different.


----------



## chad

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I have a secret in my install that only team members know about. I'm running the drivers in my siggy but there's another modification that takes them to the next level.


Spill a little red Kool-Aid on them?


----------



## david in germany

eggyhustles said:


> Looks nice
> 
> But..considering how big that box looks(1.5+ cubes?), you could've achieved the same and then some with 10's....
> 
> Not knocking it..jus sayin.


Good assessment  iirc 2f3^ internal.  


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## ChrisB

chad said:


> Spill a little red Kool-Aid on them?


No, he uses the same secret that you once told someone about a certain substance to rub on speaker cones to improve their sound.:laugh: It rhymes with whiz...


----------



## turbo5upra

ChrisB said:


> It rhymes with whiz...


I don't get it?!


----------



## hilander999

turbo5upra said:


> Originally Posted by ChrisB
> It rhymes with whiz...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it?!
Click to expand...

If he grabs a magazine and some lotion, I'm outta here...


----------



## IBcivic

Pulled from Urban Online Dictionary

* jizz* 
The secret ingredient of a Big Mac


----------



## SkizeR

IBcivic said:


> Pulled from Urban Online Dictionary
> 
> * jizz*
> The secret ingredient of a Big Mac


****...


----------



## stereo_luver

You're all right. I should disclose what I'm using. I use a HU, Amps and Drivers. And to be totally honest there is also a bunch of wires, connectors, deadener, fuses, screws, glues, duct tape, paint, bondo, wood, cloth, fiberglass, polyfill, caulk, CCF, MLV, solder, flux, fans, lexan, LED's, dental floss, lions, tigers and bears...OH MY!


Chuck

Edit: I forgot the beer, booze, bandaids and an understanding wife.


----------



## turbo5upra

I call bs... I didn't see any tigers or duck tape in your truck last time chuck... Liar.


----------



## stereo_luver

turbo5upra said:


> I call bs... I didn't see any tigers or duck tape in your truck last time chuck... Liar.


The tiger was in the tank and the duct tape was..........NM. 

Chuck


----------



## cheebs

turbo5upra said:


> I call bs... I didn't see any tigers or duck tape in your truck last time chuck... Liar.


that's because it's ground up into pixie dust and sprinkled over the speakers for mojo.


----------



## turbo5upra

Must work as his truck sounded downright sexy.. And to think chuck and I were only inches from being in the bed together....


----------



## stereo_luver

cheebs said:


> that's because it's ground up into pixie dust and sprinkled over the speakers for mojo.


EXACTLY! But be careful not to snort any. It can make you believe that all amps sound the same and RCA's/wiring make no difference in a system....LOL

Chuck


----------



## SentraStyleEMW

stereo_luver said:


> and an understanding wife.


I'm calling BS on this. :argue:


----------



## squeak9798

turbo5upra said:


> I call bs... I didn't see any tigers or duck tape in your truck last time chuck... Liar.


Tigers and duct tape I could believe. But an understanding wife? That's one lie I'll *never* believe.


----------



## turbo5upra

squeak9798 said:


> Tigers and duct tape I could believe. But an understanding wife? That's one lie I'll *never* believe.


I have a understanding old lady.... she attends events... competes at them... helps host them.... and doesn't limit my equipment fund.... and gets pulled over for having the tunes too loud.


----------



## SQ Audi

turbo5upra said:


> I have a understanding old lady.... she attends events... competes at them... helps host them.... and doesn't limit my equipment fund.... and gets pulled over for having the tunes too loud.


You sir, have found the holy grail!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol. Mine told me to do anything I wanted in my install, budget and time frame be damned, as long as we don't go into debt doing it lol.


----------



## SkizeR

stories from anyone????


----------



## SQ Audi

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Lol. Mine told me to do anything I wanted in my install, budget and time frame be damned, as long as we don't go into debt doing it lol.



That is kinda my wife's stance. Although we are already struggling (thanks to the economy), I have her blessing to build my car first, and then she wants to start competing Street in MECA next season, so then we have to build her car too. I love my wife. She has supported me through all my expensive hobbies from motorcycles, to Pool, to car audio.

You sound like you have a good wife too!


----------



## SQ Audi

SkizeR said:


> stories from anyone????



This cracked me up




> the Lanzar Optidrive series as far as the amps go are supposed be pretty high quality.


----------



## stereo_luver

squeak9798 said:


> Tigers and duct tape I could believe. But an understanding wife? That's one lie I'll *never* believe.


The deal is this:

Are your bills paid? Is it your money? Can you afford it?

Its just music to her but she sees the sparkle in me when I get my tune on. And travels to Finals with me. Makes my truck look good too....LOL
Still looking good to me:

















Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra

air bag warning chuck?


----------



## stereo_luver

LOL...FUN bag warning.

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra

SQ Audi said:


> You sir, have found the holy grail!


She has some faults... Like not spotting the cops and turning it down... 

But when you are friends with 7/4's of them you usually get your balls broken and sent on your way.


----------



## chefhow

I saw the Lion and Bear two weekends ago, it really exists...


----------



## stereo_luver

chefhow said:


> I saw the Lion and Bear two weekends ago, it really exists...


Damn it was good seeing you again Howard. That made my weekend. Thing 1 is really growing up.

Chuck


----------



## cheebs

have i got a new one for you guys. so i am build a guy a system for his g35 and i am doing research on his car to see what has been done before. so i am read this post about a guy asking what sub and amp to get. he was telling him how jl audio was the best out there.

"oh yea. and wattage means next to nothing with speakers when it comes to how good they sound....a JL watt is equal to 2-3 watts of most other brands....."


----------



## SkizeR

cheebs said:


> have i got a new one for you guys. so i am build a guy a system for his g35 and i am doing research on his car to see what has been done before. so i am read this post about a guy asking what sub and amp to get. he was telling him how jl audio was the best out there.
> 
> "oh yea. and wattage means next to nothing with speakers when it comes to how good they sound....a JL watt is equal to 2-3 watts of most other brands....."


 .......... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox

cheebs said:


> .a JL watt is equal to 2-3 watts of most other brands....."


I needed laugh , thank you!


----------



## jpswanberg

From way back in the early nineties: salesman (as he is about to check out my hatchback and amps/subs) "You need some Thump amps to make your bass thump".
This was while I was running an original Orion 225 HCCA as a sub amp. I tried (really tried!) not to laugh in his face when I shows him my 3 JL 8W6's and said amp in the hatch of my 83 Civic. I tried, but I couldn't help myself for laughing and then driving away with my bass "thumping", quite nicely (without any, thank god, Thump amps), thank you very much. JPS


----------



## Gpgtp

Browse caraudio.com... You'll find many.


----------



## SQ Audi

Gpgtp said:


> Browse caraudio.com... You'll find many.


Holy crap..this is true! also check out Carstereo.com/forums

BTW, where in OKC are you located?


----------



## Gpgtp

Nw 23rd and may.. But i work on shields blvd, at an upholstery shop. You?


----------



## thehatedguy

No one liked the "tweeter stage" thing I take it.


----------



## SQ Audi

Gpgtp said:


> Nw 23rd and may.. But i work on shields blvd, at an upholstery shop. You?


Moore in the Broadmoore Golf addition. But I work at the FAA at the airport.

Upholstery shop eh? I have some vintage T-Bird seats that will need to be recovered soon.

Sorry for the thread heist..carry on with your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Spyke

thehatedguy said:


> No one liked the "tweeter stage" thing I take it.


meh, I could take it or leave it.


----------



## thehatedguy

Why, you have a sub stage?


----------



## Spyke

thehatedguy said:


> Why, you have a sub stage?


----------



## MikeT1982

Your Mantis amp has one channel and cost you $1000? My brother's Jensen has 2 channels and cost 200 bucks man!! (an actual conversation with a guy outside the stereo shop about my MMATS D300HC circa de 1999)


----------



## captainscarlett

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Both of these shops build custom boxes and neither one has any type of box building software


Due to a PC that wants to shut down, WiniSD, Hornresp and a few others whenever I want to use them (still haven't worked out why its doing that), I don't really have any software either. I got some good results from my I6SW though! and my JL 8W3v3 really hits hard and low. 

I just want to say I had a really good time reading this thread .. its been fun. The only comment I had was from my work colleague, who said (referring to my t-line);

"You do all that fancy s..t, and i''ll just build sealed boxes." 

I think that there's a bit more to horns, t-lines, iso, bandpass enclosures than being just _"fancy s..t" _. 



chithead said:


> Anything that is said by this guy is pretty much the stupidest:


I thought Steve was highly regarded ... obviously not!


Also, as I live in the UK, i looked up *'Best Buy'*. They stock some ... interesting brands. 

Anyway its 00:27 AM here, and I'm signing off. Thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## Gpgtp

Steves a doofus, and his forum is pathetically hilarious


----------



## SkizeR

Gpgtp said:


> Steves a doofus, and his forum is pathetically hilarious


his forum is FULLLLLL of D-riders.. literally almost everyone has the same gear he does. -_-


----------



## SkizeR

LOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOL http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/136436-ok-all-you-braniacs-lol.html


----------



## SkizeR

found one in another thread.. 


; said:


> What are fake speakers? Speakers with no voice coils? If so I'm sure the real ones with real voice coils are much louder.
> 
> What speakers are you comparing? Or do you mean low budget speakers vs big performance name brand ones?


----------



## fcarpio

Someone at a car audio shop once told me: You can run your front stage with this amp, pointing at a monoblock. Yeah, I walked out.


----------



## radarcontact

My favorites are what you hear the "knowing" telling the "unknowing"...

"You *definitely* need time alignment, dude. Tweeter sound is wayyy faster than woofer sound."


----------



## SkizeR

radarcontact said:


> My favorites are what you hear the "knowing" telling the "unknowing"...
> 
> "You *definitely* need time alignment, dude. Tweeter sound is wayyy faster than woofer sound."


**hear the "known" being told by the "unknown"??? is that what you meant?
regardless thats hilarious


----------



## markland556

"My car has more speakers than yours and you spent how much?" 
Needless to say they figured out you need to pay to play...


----------



## djbreal87

Im just happy, as being brand new to car audio, and having a very limited knowledge on it, I am still not as stupid as the comments that have been posted, and surprised myself to be able to understand why they are wrong lol Thank you Google


----------



## SkizeR

got another one... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-many-watts-needed-send-bass-down-street.html


----------



## hilander999

SkizeR said:


> got another one... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-many-watts-needed-send-bass-down-street.html
> 
> 
> 
> IBcivic said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMD's forum is the best place to learn how to be the loudest public nuisance in your neighborhood.
Click to expand...

Love that one.


----------



## radarcontact

SkizeR said:


> **hear the "known" being told by the "unknown"??? is that what you meant?
> regardless thats hilarious


Lol, I'm not sure! 

It's the guys who think they know a lot (but don't know Shiite from a Sunni) schooling the ones who know that they are clueless. 

How's that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robert_wrath

SkizeR said:


> got another one... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-many-watts-needed-send-bass-down-street.html





hilander999 said:


> Love that one.


Lol +1


----------



## HondAudio

fcarpio said:


> Someone at a car audio shop once told me: You can run your front stage with this amp, pointing at a monoblock. Yeah, I walked out.


Well, you _can_, but you'll need at least two of them


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

radarcontact said:


> Lol, I'm not sure!
> 
> It's the guys who think they know a lot (but don't know Shiite from a Sunni) schooling the ones who know that they are clueless.
> 
> How's that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can usually have the "knowing" so confused they can't see straight pretty quick after using sq lingo on them. Then I pour salt in the wound I just created by letting them demo my system. After that I usually get hounded about what they should use. 10 out of 10 times they have a fine wine taste on a cheap beer budget so no way they'll be able to afford what they're wanting to do. This is the same guy I talked about shreading 3 subs in a ported box and then blaming the amp:laugh:


----------



## amalmer71

Is this thread seriously entertaining? Some of you have nothing better to do that to ridicule those who don't have as much "knowledge" as you? How about this? Stfu and listen to the person who is asking the questions (even if they aren't delivered as questions) and help them understand your experience, values and opinions, and even theories about what they need to learn.

If they think you're full of ****, or that you're the idiot, then move on. Don't dwell on their ignorance or speak badly of them behind their backs. That's cowardice at its finest. I read a few posts of people praising others (professionals) for their openness to help others, show their systems, etc. Here's an idea. Practice what you preach. If you admire someone for their willingness to help, do the same. The worst that can happen is your audience will "boo" you. If so, find a new audience (or double check what you preach.  )

I'll tell everyone here exactly what I have, and where I work. First off, I work at Best Buy as a Geeksquad Autotech trainee. Just started there a few weeks ago. So far, I love it. I love interacting with people. I love installing electronics into cars. I love helping people. I love working with my hands. It doesn't pay much, but that's OK. I've had jobs from being a pump jockey making $4/hr to working in rail yards making $45-50K /yr. One thing I've learned, it doesn't matter how much you get paid, if you hate your job and hate getting up every morning to go to work, the money really doesn't matter.

Right now, I have a '99 Olds Intrigue with the factory Bose system, a Sony head unit, a Powerbass ASA800.2 and two MTX 10" Thunder 8000 subs in a box tuned for 40Hz. I don't have aftermarket speakers. I don't have an aftermarket amp other than the Powerbass. I don't have a DSP, external "active" crossovers, a $400 component speakers, etc. I have what I want, I have it set up how I want it, and I have what I can afford. As mentioned, it's my car, my system and my money. I like it and that's all that matters.

Thanks for starting this thread, though. It definitely helps me understand how I'll be judged and what responses to expect based on what questions I ask.

BTW, This isn't addressed to everyone who posted here. Only a select few. Those of you who become offended by what I wrote should be able to figure it out.


----------



## SkizeR

amalmer71 said:


> Is this thread seriously entertaining? Some of you have nothing better to do that to ridicule those who don't have as much "knowledge" as you? How about this? Stfu and listen to the person who is asking the questions (even if they aren't delivered as questions) and help them understand your experience, values and opinions, and even theories about what they need to learn.
> 
> If they think you're full of ****, or that you're the idiot, then move on. Don't dwell on their ignorance or speak badly of them behind their backs. That's cowardice at its finest. I read a few posts of people praising others (professionals) for their openness to help others, show their systems, etc. Here's an idea. Practice what you preach. If you admire someone for their willingness to help, do the same. The worst that can happen is your audience will "boo" you. If so, find a new audience (or double check what you preach.  )
> 
> I'll tell everyone here exactly what I have, and where I work. First off, I work at Best Buy as a Geeksquad Autotech trainee. Just started there a few weeks ago. So far, I love it. I love interacting with people. I love installing electronics into cars. I love helping people. I love working with my hands. It doesn't pay much, but that's OK. I've had jobs from being a pump jockey making $4/hr to working in rail yards making $45-50K /yr. One thing I've learned, it doesn't matter how much you get paid, if you hate your job and hate getting up every morning to go to work, the money really doesn't matter.
> 
> Right now, I have a '99 Olds Intrigue with the factory Bose system, a Sony head unit, a Powerbass ASA800.2 and two MTX 10" Thunder 8000 subs in a box tuned for 40Hz. I don't have aftermarket speakers. I don't have an aftermarket amp other than the Powerbass. I don't have a DSP, external "active" crossovers, a $400 component speakers, etc. I have what I want, I have it set up how I want it, and I have what I can afford. As mentioned, it's my car, my system and my money. I like it and that's all that matters.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, though. It definitely helps me understand how I'll be judged and what responses to expect based on what questions I ask.
> 
> BTW, This isn't addressed to everyone who posted here. Only a select few. Those of you who become offended by what I wrote should be able to figure it out.


really? like really? This thread is just for a good laugh at the expense of other peoples ignorance that we all expierence on a daily basis , not intellegence.. well lack of intellegence. We can all relate to it so why not have a good laugh for a minute and move on. No one is judging you. Were talking about when people who dont know jack **** try to act like they do, not when people who dont know and admititly dont know. If you dont like it, move on to the next thread.


----------



## Spyke

Threads can be informative, entertaining, mean spirited and anything in between. If you don't like it, don't comment. But don't for a second think you can get up on your soap box and talk down to us like we're children.


----------



## Danometal

Spyke said:


> Threads can be informative, entertaining, mean spirited and anything in between. If you don't like it, don't comment. But don't for a second think you can get up on your soap box and talk down to us like we're children.


...40 hz?


----------



## haromaster87

amalmer71 said:


> Is this thread seriously entertaining? Some of you have nothing better to do that to ridicule those who don't have as much "knowledge" as you? How about this? Stfu and listen to the person who is asking the questions (even if they aren't delivered as questions) and help them understand your experience, values and opinions, and even theories about what they need to learn.
> 
> If they think you're full of ****, or that you're the idiot, then move on. Don't dwell on their ignorance or speak badly of them behind their backs. That's cowardice at its finest. I read a few posts of people praising others (professionals) for their openness to help others, show their systems, etc. Here's an idea. Practice what you preach. If you admire someone for their willingness to help, do the same. The worst that can happen is your audience will "boo" you. If so, find a new audience (or double check what you preach.  )
> 
> I'll tell everyone here exactly what I have, and where I work. First off, I work at Best Buy as a Geeksquad Autotech trainee. Just started there a few weeks ago. So far, I love it. I love interacting with people. I love installing electronics into cars. I love helping people. I love working with my hands. It doesn't pay much, but that's OK. I've had jobs from being a pump jockey making $4/hr to working in rail yards making $45-50K /yr. One thing I've learned, it doesn't matter how much you get paid, if you hate your job and hate getting up every morning to go to work, the money really doesn't matter.
> 
> Right now, I have a '99 Olds Intrigue with the factory Bose system, a Sony head unit, a Powerbass ASA800.2 and two MTX 10" Thunder 8000 subs in a box tuned for 40Hz. I don't have aftermarket speakers. I don't have an aftermarket amp other than the Powerbass. I don't have a DSP, external "active" crossovers, a $400 component speakers, etc. I have what I want, I have it set up how I want it, and I have what I can afford. As mentioned, it's my car, my system and my money. I like it and that's all that matters.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, though. It definitely helps me understand how I'll be judged and what responses to expect based on what questions I ask.
> 
> BTW, This isn't addressed to everyone who posted here. Only a select few. Those of you who become offended by what I wrote should be able to figure it out.


Seriously man, I think I can see your point, but you're looking at it from the wrong direction. The people here are super helpful and understanding. If you go into General Audio Discussion right now, you'll see at least 2 or 3 threads started by beginner level guys who are just trying to add a couple subs in with their factory system and what not. 

You'll notice that despite these guys not using the $400 components, using basic subwoofers, etc, the people here still help them out and try and assist them with their set up and what gear they have. If the people are on a budget, the members here are always willing to help them find the best possible equipment to use with their equipment. They don't belittle them, they don't make them feel bad, nothing like that. If they try repeatedly to help someone learn and improve their set up, and the person is obviously not listening, then you might notice people kind of give up.

When I started here, I had no idea what I was doing. I had a great basis of knowledge of stereos and electronics, but I didn't know anything about putting in a car stereo. However, the people here listened to all of the weird set ups I planned. They never put me down, they never made me feel dumb, they informed me on what I could possibly do to create a better set up. 

In the end it payed off quite well. I have gained a great deal of knowledge and have been able to reach and exceed my expectations thus far. At no point did I feel ridiculed or made fun of. The thing about me is I was willing to listen to what people told me, and I wanted to learn and improve my potential set up.

This thread is simply just kicking back and sharing some stories of people who are just ignorant and don't care to learn, but want to carry an attitude as if they know more then anyone. It has nothing to do with the peoples knowledge or lack their of. This site is to help people gain knowledge. It's about people attitudes. Just peoples poor attitudes.

Notice, no one in here is ridiculing someone for using entry level Rockford Fosgate component speakers instead of $400 boutique components. However, there is a post mentioning someone who filled their trunk lid with BB's to create more trunk rattle for MOAR BASS. Do you see the difference here?


----------



## SaturnSL1

MOAR BASS!!1


----------



## Spyke

Good point. I'm in the midst of helping someone who's eqip list includes pyramid 4way 6x9's and some other low level stuff. But I didn't mock him for it. He's on a budget and just starting out. So yeah, The point of this thread was just to cut loose and hear some crazy ****. All in good fun.


----------



## seismicboom

Spyke said:


> Good point. I'm in the midst of helping someone who's eqip list includes pyramid 4way 6x9's and some other low level stuff. But I didn't mock him for it. He's on a budget and just starting out. So yeah, The point of this thread was just to cut loose and hear some crazy ****. All in good fun.



Nothing . they usually go elsewhere then come back to me complaining after the fact. 
Heres one. 
my buddy: Whers my wires and ipod connection for my brand new deck ?

(I had looked at the headunit and started to install it but it had gotten late and i told him to come back ill beable to finish at an earlier time)
Me : Ihave no idea all i have of yours is this 1 extension cable .
My buddy :No thers a ipod connection cable missing . I took it to a shop and had them install the deck and they did not connect my ipod cable like i asked . 
Me :Well come over and take a look all i have is an extension cable . 

(so he comes by and says see no ipod cable cable so you must have it .I grab the box the headunit came in which only had 1 extension cable and some styrofoam and say )
Me:See all i have ,Maybe its behind your headunit ? lets look.
My buddy:OK
(So i remove his brand new headunit which is mounted with 2 of 4 screws 1st sighn there of poor install .After getting a look at the harness i say )
Me: Well your ipod connection cable sure isn't here.
My buddy:OK then where is it?
Me: Most likely with the other half of the missing harness .
(The shop had taken the ipod connection cable along with the other half of the subwoofer connections and a few other wires )
My buddy:So the shop has my wires and ipod connection cable ?
Me: Yes you wires you had no idea were missing and now have a chopped and screwed harness . see here theres where the other half of your wires go and the ipod connection cable then connects to that. 
My buddy: (totally lost dazed and confused expression )Devin i paid $100 dollars to have this deck installed .
Me: Well you have just been had because they not only took all your connections . they connectcted you speakers to the wrong locations and charged you 100 bucks .
My buddy well lets go down there together .
Me: Ok lets go .
(so we get there and my buddys trying to tell them they did not connect his ipod . The guys says yes we installed everything . so after 15 minutes of arguement we pop out the headunit to reveal the missing connections showing the box and all connections that come along with it )
The shop managers :Well our guys going to check if we have it left behind . if not well orede you another . 
(so they go look dont find the cables and order a new harness .1-2 weeks laters here's my buddy again with the new harness coming back and asking me to install the headunit which i have to undo everything the has done except for the newly cut factory harness for the power and ground wires, which is permanent damage.)
Me k but its still going to be 20 bucks .And look here i did not cut theses wires i dont cut factory things so you can install the factory headunit if wanted or needed and to avoid potential wireing issues .
My buddy :Yeah ok just do it i know you going to do it right i just got impatient and thought the shop would have hooked me up .
Me: But insted you got screwed overcharged and you equipment stolen on top of having to wait. 

THE END 
headunit was successfully installed and all speakers working . 
Devin.


----------



## 04silverz

had a co worker when i was in teh Marines who took a cheap pre fab sealed box and simply cut a hole in it to "port" it. told me ported boxes are better. i just nodded and smiled and walked away


----------



## The real Subzero

geographic location doesnt have an impact on your score...


----------



## Gpgtp

"im louder than you and i only paid 150 total!


----------



## MarkZ

amalmer71 said:


> Is this thread seriously entertaining? Some of you have nothing better to do that to ridicule those who don't have as much "knowledge" as you? How about this? Stfu and listen to the person who is asking the questions (even if they aren't delivered as questions) and help them understand your experience, values and opinions, and even theories about what they need to learn.


Way to totally miss the point.

Most of the commentary here is making fun of people who try to pass themselves off as experts, and FAIL in the process. It's not about people who ask dumb questions due to inexperience.


----------



## mitchyz250f

I had a set of Boston Pro's 6.5s. Mostly they sounded very good, but on some songs the tweeters would rip yours ears off. My radio had a eq but I didn't know how to get to it. 

So I went down to my local Car Audio installation store. Told him about my tweeter problem. He sat in my car listening to my system and adjusting my radio. After 10 minutes he turned off my car and told me he knew what the problem was. We walked over to some subwoofer made with a excellent basket with chrome flames. He said my problem was the my sub, it was old and all worn out and stuff. What I needed was one of these subs AND they are on sale.

I told him again it was my tweeters I was having problems with. He said he could sell me components. He showed me the components and pointed out the size of the heat sink. 'Most crossovers don't even have heat sinks' he said.


----------



## captainscarlett

SkizeR said:


> his forum is FULLLLLL of D-riders.. literally almost everyone has the same gear he does. -_-


D-riders?? not sure what that means



04silverz said:


> had a co worker when i was in teh Marines who took a cheap pre fab sealed box and simply cut a hole in it to "port" it. told me ported boxes are better. i just nodded and smiled and walked away


Been there, seen it, had that advice ... albeit for home audio. 



amalmer71 said:


> Is this thread seriously entertaining? Some of you have nothing better to do that to ridicule those who don't have as much "knowledge" as you? How about this? Stfu and listen to the person who is asking the questions (even if they aren't delivered as questions) and help them understand your experience, values and opinions, and even theories about what they need to learn.
> 
> If they think you're full of ****, or that you're the idiot, then move on. Don't dwell on their ignorance or speak badly of them behind their backs. That's cowardice at its finest. I read a few posts of people praising others (professionals) for their openness to help others, show their systems, etc. Here's an idea. Practice what you preach. If you admire someone for their willingness to help, do the same. The worst that can happen is your audience will "boo" you. If so, find a new audience (or double check what you preach.  )
> 
> I'll tell everyone here exactly what I have, and where I work. First off, I work at Best Buy as a Geeksquad Autotech trainee. Just started there a few weeks ago. So far, I love it. I love interacting with people. I love installing electronics into cars. I love helping people. I love working with my hands. It doesn't pay much, but that's OK. I've had jobs from being a pump jockey making $4/hr to working in rail yards making $45-50K /yr. One thing I've learned, it doesn't matter how much you get paid, if you hate your job and hate getting up every morning to go to work, the money really doesn't matter.
> 
> Right now, I have a '99 Olds Intrigue with the factory Bose system, a Sony head unit, a Powerbass ASA800.2 and two MTX 10" Thunder 8000 subs in a box tuned for 40Hz. I don't have aftermarket speakers. I don't have an aftermarket amp other than the Powerbass. I don't have a DSP, external "active" crossovers, a $400 component speakers, etc. I have what I want, I have it set up how I want it, and I have what I can afford. As mentioned, it's my car, my system and my money. I like it and that's all that matters.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, though. It definitely helps me understand how I'll be judged and what responses to expect based on what questions I ask.
> 
> BTW, This isn't addressed to everyone who posted here. Only a select few. Those of you who become offended by what I wrote should be able to figure it out.


Wrong advice is passed on until someone starts to believe its true, even more so thanks to the net. Simply cutting a whole in a sub and calling it a port might be an acceptable and impressive thing to say to my Nan, who has no idea of these things, but your average audio (not only car audio) enthusiast knows that that's complete and utter garbage!



04silverz said:


> had a co worker when i was in teh Marines who took a cheap pre fab sealed box and simply cut a hole in it to "port" it. told me ported boxes are better. i just nodded and smiled and walked away



There seem to be a lot of open debates on various matters such as bracing for enclosures, different types of sound deadening, .... and if i could be so bold, SPL seems to cast an interesting if not misunderstood spin on car audio.

However, when someone who you deem to be knowledgeable because they're in the industry says ...



IBcivic said:


> A B-Buy sales clerk once told me "Audison?...you should not waste your money on flee-market brands and get you some Kicker amps"


... then please don't ask me to take your advice with any degree of seriousness. Sure, its possible this person could have been thinking of another brand ... Audiobahn in stead of Audison, but if you don't know something, have the good sense to admit it, or to say,

"I'm not familiar with that brand"

or even,

"I could find out!"


----------



## fisc2307

Anything that pioneer makes is crap


----------



## shp24

"That's exactly what I have in my car".

-- Salesperson to customer, referring to whatever HU/speaker/amp/wire/doo-dad the customer happens to be looking at.

Unfortunately, those sales types were out there 30 years ago, and are still around today.


----------



## SkizeR

captainscarlett said:


> D-riders?? not sure what that means


Dick rider.. Urban Dictionary: D-rider


----------



## thomasluke

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...help-3-way-passive-crossover-my-speakers.html

post number 2...........


----------



## HondAudio

I don't know if this is relevant to the thread or not, but before I could drive and knew about a lot of different brands of gear, I thought "kicker" was a just a colloquial term for a subwoofer in somebody's trunk. Stillwater Designs capitalized on that, in a way... or did the brand itself create the slang? :surprised:

_"Ah'm gonna git me a kickur box in mah trunk! KICKUR! KICKURRR! URRR-URRR-URRR!"_


----------



## SkizeR

thomasluke said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...help-3-way-passive-crossover-my-speakers.html
> 
> post number 2...........


****.. just, **** man.


----------



## chad

What's ****ing sad is when a forum turns on itself 

Every day now.

Challenge post #2.


----------



## Noobdelux

SkizeR, cant see your point in posting stuff from threads here.
cause they ask here cause they dont know, i bet if you searched your own history here you will find some odd posts as well.. 
this thread as others have said is to laugh at stories as seismicboom, mitchyz250f and other have written abaout. yes? 

sincerly
Da Noob.


----------



## MarkZ

I actually don't see what's so funny about that post anyway. The guy suggested a center "small sub" and a large sub in the back, using Logic7 as the processor. I know of half a dozen people in this forum who adopt a similar approach in their own cars.

Is there something obvious that I'm missing?


----------



## SkizeR

Noobdelux said:


> SkizeR, cant see your point in posting stuff from threads here.
> cause they ask here cause they dont know, i bet if you searched your own history here you will find some odd posts as well..
> this thread as others have said is to laugh at stories as seismicboom, mitchyz250f and other have written abaout. yes?
> 
> sincerly
> Da Noob.


its not the "asking for help" that were talking about.. if you read the other posts you would see that.


----------



## SkizeR

MarkZ said:


> I actually don't see what's so funny about that post anyway. The guy suggested a center "small sub" and a large sub in the back, using Logic7 as the processor. I know of half a dozen people in this forum who adopt a similar approach in their own cars.
> 
> Is there something obvious that I'm missing?


"_Seriously man, I think I can see your point, but you're looking at it from the wrong direction. The people here are super helpful and understanding. If you go into General Audio Discussion right now, you'll see at least 2 or 3 threads started by beginner level guys who are just trying to add a couple subs in with their factory system and what not. 

You'll notice that despite these guys not using the $400 components, using basic subwoofers, etc, the people here still help them out and try and assist them with their set up and what gear they have. If the people are on a budget, the members here are always willing to help them find the best possible equipment to use with their equipment. They don't belittle them, they don't make them feel bad, nothing like that. If they try repeatedly to help someone learn and improve their set up, and the person is obviously not listening, then you might notice people kind of give up.

When I started here, I had no idea what I was doing. I had a great basis of knowledge of stereos and electronics, but I didn't know anything about putting in a car stereo. However, the people here listened to all of the weird set ups I planned. They never put me down, they never made me feel dumb, they informed me on what I could possibly do to create a better set up. 

In the end it payed off quite well. I have gained a great deal of knowledge and have been able to reach and exceed my expectations thus far. At no point did I feel ridiculed or made fun of. The thing about me is I was willing to listen to what people told me, and I wanted to learn and improve my potential set up.

This thread is simply just kicking back and sharing some stories of people who are just ignorant and don't care to learn, but want to carry an attitude as if they know more then anyone. It has nothing to do with the peoples knowledge or lack their of. This site is to help people gain knowledge. It's about people attitudes. Just peoples poor attitudes.

Notice, no one in here is ridiculing someone for using entry level Rockford Fosgate component speakers instead of $400 boutique components. However, there is a post mentioning someone who filled their trunk lid with BB's to create more trunk rattle for MOAR BASS. Do you see the difference here?_"

words of *Haromaster87*


----------



## MarkZ

Oh, I was looking at the post you were replying to.


----------



## thomasluke

MarkZ said:


> I actually don't see what's so funny about that post anyway. The guy suggested a center "small sub" and a large sub in the back, using Logic7 as the processor. I know of half a dozen people in this forum who adopt a similar approach in their own cars.
> 
> Is there something obvious that I'm missing?


Yes, but how many doing that with an ms-8? 
And not only was the guy not trying to help op but he was just repeating things that he has read on here or on some other forum.
Thats the first time that i have ever been rude to someone on here and the next time they will just be ignored. 
I also agree with chad in the fact that it is sad when we as a community who come together here in an attempt to further our knowledge in a hobby that we all love start talking **** about one another. 
I apologize for taking part in it myself.


----------



## SkizeR

no more **** talk.. just funny stories from now on.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Dude brings back an alpine mono block cause it made his two RF 12's sound like crap. Says when one is hooked up, sounds great, but when both are hooked up, sounds bad. 

I say it's out of phase. He says no no it's hooked up right. 

He wants to get a 5 ch amp JUST for the subs that's 2x the price cause it has more connectors to hook up each of his subs. And hes ignoring the fact he's gonna have leftover channels after i explained the fundementals of a 5 ch for half an hour. 

He even declined install with new parts with the original amp and it was still less than only the new amp he was picking out.


----------



## chad

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> .
> 
> I say it's out of phase.



Polarity. 


Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morgan18

Me: hi do you have a pioneer 80prs for sale or on display
Sales associate: is that a Walmart model? We only carry hi end stuff
Me: I would say its pretty high end 
Sales associate: we'll with pioneer the higher the number the better 
The 9400 is the best they make and we have it in stock.


----------



## SkizeR

morgan18 said:


> Me: hi do you have a pioneer 80prs for sale or on display
> Sales associate: is that a Walmart model? We only carry hi end stuff
> Me: I would say its pretty high end
> Sales associate: we'll with pioneer the higher the number the better
> The 9400 is the best they make and we have it in stock.


you would think shops would know even a little about the brands they carry.. especially the most common ones


----------



## spl152db

SkizeR said:


> you would think shops would know even a little about the brands they carry.. especially the most common ones


80 isn't common and not all shops are allowed to carry it. No one sells it in Columbia so why would anyone here need to know about it? I don't think what he said was stupid at all, cause he's right for what he carried. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K-Mike

Walked into my local audio shop to see if they could help me with some issues with my ms-8. Owner wasn't there and the assistant didn't know what an ms-8 is so I explained it to him. When I finished he looked confused and said "I don't understand man, what do you want louder?".
When the shop owner got in he didn't know much about it but said he knew all about dsp's and that the ms-8 was probably a cheap knock off of the pioneer headunits auto eq, and all I needed was the mic for my pioneer headunit. Gotta love it


----------



## goodstuff

Had a girl tell me my idq was going to blow because it was in a sealed box and the trunk lid was open.


----------



## ern2112

Square woofers cause square waves. Yep....that's the one.

Told them to drop a square woofer in a pond....and look at the square waves come off of it


----------



## chad

goodstuff said:


> Had a girl tell me my idq was going to blow because it was in sealed box and the trunk lid was open.


Yo Dawg we heard you like sealed boxes, so we put a sealed box in yo sealed box and.... wait.. nevermind.


----------



## goodstuff

chad said:


> Yo Dawg we heard you like sealed boxes, so we put a sealed box in yo sealed box and.... wait.. nevermind.


Yo Dawg I almost forgot about Yo Dawg, so you put some ...yeah nevermind, lol.


----------



## SaturnSL1

I also had someone tell me that playing the subs loudly with the trunk open will blow them. 

Something about them not being able to "pressurize" with it open...


----------



## req

Wow this got long, fast haha. Im too lazy to readit all...


----------



## turbo5upra

spl152db said:


> 80 isn't common and not all shops are allowed to carry it. No one sells it in Columbia so why would anyone here need to know about it? I don't think what he said was stupid at all, cause he's right for what he carried.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


One would think that if they cared about the product lines they carried they would know... It would tell me that that dealer couldn't be bothered with keeping up on product.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

BrianAbington said:


> Another common thing in Omaha too is the multiple 15's with 3000 watts rattling trunks like crazy and blown stock speakers struggling to keep up. I love that.


That is my friend down to a T


----------



## Brian Steele

"Highs plus Lows equals Mids!"

(Explanation given to me by a guy at a car audio show whose car audio system consisted of a deck, a powered Bazooka subwoofer mounted in the front passenger's wheel well, and about eight supertweeters mounted around the sun visors. Oh, this was when he bought it around to have its frequency response measured...)


----------



## chad

SaturnSL1 said:


> I also had someone tell me that playing the subs loudly with the trunk open will blow them.
> 
> Something about them not being able to "pressurize" with it open...


Not TECHNICALLY wrong. But realistically, yeah.

Lets say that with the windows rolled up everything closed up. And you were RIGHT AT the ragged edge of Xmech. Then you open the chamber that it was pressurizing, and causing resistance of movement. You could go over the point of Xmech.


----------



## SaturnSL1

chad said:


> Not TECHNICALLY wrong. But realistically, yeah.
> 
> Lets say that with the windows rolled up everything closed up. And you were RIGHT AT the ragged edge of Xmech. Then you open the chamber that it was pressurizing, and causing resistance of movement. You could go over the point of Xmech.


No ****? Good to know, thanks


----------



## chad

SaturnSL1 said:


> No ****? Good to know, thanks


If you read into that enough, you would be hard pressed and insane to try to do this in a scenario geared for failure


----------



## SkizeR

req said:


> Wow this got long, fast haha. Im too lazy to readit all...


do it.. its well worth the lawlz


----------



## ern2112

jowens500 said:


> Had a guy who works at DD tell me the DD amp I was installing for a friend of his wouldn't come out of protect mode because I didn't have any speakers hooked up.


I think I remember this! lol


----------



## Spyke

chad said:


> Not TECHNICALLY wrong. But realistically, yeah.
> 
> Lets say that with the windows rolled up everything closed up. And you were RIGHT AT the ragged edge of Xmech. Then you open the chamber that it was pressurizing, and causing resistance of movement. You could go over the point of Xmech.


Assuming we're talking about a sealed enclosure. Wouldn't the air space inside the enclosure be far less than the interior of a car. Therefore the air inside the box would be far more restrictive than the interior of the car. So when the cone moves in it experiences the same force as it does when it moves out due to compression and decompression of the air spring in the box. Imo, This is total myth and there is no way for the subs to blow by opening the car up. Unless you have a really really small car, on the order of 2 cubic feet. In which case it would be really really hard to drive and you would prob go ib anyway.


----------



## turbo5upra

I could see what chad is saying..... But you would need to be so close to the edge already- kinda like the breath mint causing the guy to explode.


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> I could see what chad is saying..... But you would need to be so close to the edge already-* kinda like the breath mint causing the guy to explode.*


ummmmm care to elaborate? lol


----------



## Spyke

turbo5upra said:


> I could see what chad is saying..... But you would need to be so close to the edge already- kinda like the breath mint causing the guy to explode.


Don't get me wrong, I can see the rationale behind it. Basically it's saying that depressurizing the outward excursion side will cause the cone to kind of slingshot out of xmech causing damage. There is no way. Because the pressure in the interior of the car is nothing compared to the pressure in the box. And the pressure in the box is both positive and negative equally in both directions. So unless you open the car door in outer space it's just not gonna happen.


----------



## 04silverz

spl152db said:


> 80 isn't common and not all shops are allowed to carry it. No one sells it in Columbia so why would anyone here need to know about it? I don't think what he said was stupid at all, cause he's right for what he carried.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


havent been in a brick and mortar in a long time other than to pick up some odds and ends for installs. seem to recall though that they always had catalogs of whatever brand they carried and that it detailed all the products offered from said company. is this not done anymore? seems it wouldnt be too much to expect from a salesman to filp through this from time to time on slow days...


----------



## Iron Maiden

Running two batteries paralell will ruin the alternator.

It is foolish to run an active setup, you will fry your speakers everytime.


My favorite moron statement. I dont need an amp for mids and highs, just my sub.
Mids and highs are running off radio power 45x4.


----------



## Spyke

SkizeR said:


> ummmmm care to elaborate? lol


Monty Python reference, I believe.


----------



## SkizeR

Spyke said:


> Monty Python reference, I believe.


was never able to watch more than a few minutes of that movie.. that might explain why haha


----------



## Vanlan

easily the time i got in my friends car with 3 aq 15's and heard it. the stock speakers were blown to ****, and maybe one or two even played.
But "it's ok because it still bangs..."

Then he proceeded to play test tones.....


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

fisc2307 said:


> Anything that pioneer makes is crap


I agree with this  :laugh: 

Kidding I just do not care for any of their stuff really.


----------



## SkizeR

bigaudiofanatic said:


> I agree with this  :laugh:
> 
> Kidding I just do not care for any of their stuff really.


same.. besides that beautiful p99 of theirs


----------



## Spyke

SkizeR said:


> was never able to watch more than a few minutes of that movie.. that might explain why haha


It's def not everyones type of humor. I can recite "Holy Grail" word for word.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

SkizeR said:


> same.. besides that beautiful p99 of theirs


True I have been curious about that one.


----------



## chad

Spyke said:


> Don't get me wrong, I can see the rationale behind it. Basically it's saying that depressurizing the outward excursion side will cause the cone to kind of slingshot out of xmech causing damage. There is no way. Because the pressure in the interior of the car is nothing compared to the pressure in the box. And the pressure in the box is both positive and negative equally in both directions. So unless you open the car door in outer space it's just not gonna happen.


Don't think inward/outward.

Actually loading can make a BIG difference in excursion, you would be surprised. It's rather notable in arrays.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

The best one I have heard is from one of my customers. I was checking the speaker wire I had ran to make sure I was hooking up correct polarity. After he asked what I was doing he replied "oh that is not important"


----------



## Spyke

chad said:


> Don't think inward/outward.
> 
> Actually loading can make a BIG difference in excursion, you would be surprised. It's rather notable in arrays.


Damn it chad, why is it that every time you say something I end up having to do research for 3 hours?


----------



## SkizeR

back from the grave for a few good laughs? anyone?


----------



## Brad92

I had a guy in my welding class who bought his system used and already setup tell me that Sundown subs were basically throwaway and could only be used once when cranked up loud.

He also told me I could make a PA system by hooking a microphone directly to a speaker without an amp.

This guy had a Dakota that was ghetto rigged. He wired in some LED's inside the cab and ran the power wires to the battery. He even ran the ground to the negative battery terminal. All his wiring went through the inside of the front fender and through the door opening to his battery...

probably sent from a classroom


----------



## Brad92

Iron Maiden said:


> My favorite moron statement. I dont need an amp for mids and highs, just my sub.
> Mids and highs are running off radio power 45x4.


My cousin actually told me this. 

probably sent from a classroom


----------



## boosted2.7

One of my coworkers said that he wanted a system in his car, but its too low to the ground so he can't have one because all the bumps are so hard, it would ruin the equipment...and he drives a lat 90s cube at stock height..


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I haven't worked at a car audio shop, but at the bike shop I once had a customer drop off her mountain bike for a tune up and casually mentioned:
"don't worry about the underwear on the pedals" 

fun thread


----------



## MarkZ

Iron Maiden said:


> My favorite moron statement. I dont need an amp for mids and highs, just my sub.
> Mids and highs are running off radio power 45x4.





Brad92 said:


> My cousin actually told me this.
> 
> probably sent from a classroom



<shrug> I don't need an amp for my mids and highs...


----------



## yeldak99

I got an email from my area's Hybrid rep telling me there was a local shop that was now an authorized dealer. It was right down the road from my work, so I decided to stop in one day... This place was full of fail. The guy had some imagines in the door that sounded horrid. I let him sit in my car and listen to the Legatia's and he wasn't impressed. I can't remember all the BS he was trying to feed me, wish I would have brought a recorder.


----------



## SkizeR

yeldak99 said:


> I got an email from my area's Hybrid rep telling me there was a local shop that was now an authorized dealer. It was right down the road from my work, so I decided to stop in one day... This place was full of fail. The guy had some imagines in the door that sounded horrid. I let him sit in my car and listen to the Legatia's and he wasn't impressed. I can't remember all the BS he was trying to feed me, wish I would have brought a recorder.


It drives me nuts when someone wont admit that something sounds good. What type of BS was he saying to you? sounds funny lol


----------



## Oliver

Guy says he can smell the sound system as it heats up and he is going to buy a capacitor to stop his headlights from doing trance beats at stop lights:laugh:

His system was composed of one 10" sub and 6 x 9's powered from his HU

ROCKING the Sony X-plod with serious $68.00 amp on low end


----------



## Brad92

I'm sure this has been posted before in this thread, but every time I see this, I can't stop laughing:

:laugh:


----------



## Hanatsu

Brad92 said:


> I'm sure this has been posted before in this thread, but every time I see this, I can't stop laughing:
> 
> :laugh:


Oh crap... What a golden install. Kudos to him xD


----------



## IBcivic

Brad92 said:


> I'm sure this has been posted before in this thread, but every time I see this, I can't stop laughing:
> 
> :laugh:


Where is the tech-flex?:laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

Brad92 said:


> I'm sure this has been posted before in this thread, but every time I see this, I can't stop laughing:
> 
> :laugh:


wait wtff!?


----------



## MarkZ

Maybe I'm old, but I remember when some amps came with power wire that size. No terminal, it came out of the amp through a grommet.


----------



## Hanatsu

MarkZ said:


> Maybe I'm old, but I remember when some amps came with power wire that size. No terminal, it came out of the amp through a grommet.


Have one of those 

An old Coustic.


----------



## turbo5upra

I've used 16 to feed an amp before.. From my 12 amp power supply


----------



## spl152db

turbo5upra said:


> I've used 16 to feed an amp before.. From my 12 amp power supply


you could go almost 6 feet !


----------



## Brad92

That's a RF 500.2, not a small little amp haha

probably sent from a classroom


----------



## nickb1570

"im going to use a 12 alpine type r for lowbass and a 12 jl w3v3 for mid bass." 

i asked him why he didnt use a jl audio zr8 and he said

"im looking for good sounding mid bass" i just said good luck and walked away when he said that


----------



## Brad92

I saw where a guy used a 10 inch Pioneer sub in a ported box and a 12 in Sony in a sealed box and ran them off the rear channels of his Sony HU. Said it bumped hard 

probably sent from a classroom


----------



## SQ Audi

Heard this one the other day.

"I am putting in one 12, one 10, one 8 and two pairs of bi-nines so that I can get the full spectrum of beats."

"What are you using for power?" I inquired. He stated.... "Gonna run one of those 4 channel amps so that I can use one channel for each speaker."

I said that he will have at least another pair of speakers left. He said, "Them are 4-way bi-nines, them are my highs and mid-bumps. I can use my Boss DVD player for them." 

Nice to see such well-educated in the Pacific Northwest.

smh


----------



## Oliver

SkizeR said:


> wait wtff!?


Yes, the camoflage is the only thing I see wrong


----------



## SkizeR

Oliver said:


> Yes, the camoflage is the only thing I see wrong


exactly.. the only camo that belongs on/in a car is digi-camo


----------



## HondAudio

SQ Audi said:


> Heard this one the other day.
> 
> "I am putting in one 12, one 10, one 8 and two pairs of bi-nines so that I can get the full spectrum of beats."
> 
> "What are you using for power?" I inquired. He stated.... "Gonna run one of those 4 channel amps so that I can use one channel for each speaker."
> 
> I said that he will have at least another pair of speakers left. He said, "Them are 4-way bi-nines, them are my highs and mid-bumps. I can use my Boss DVD player for them."
> 
> Nice to see such well-educated in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> smh


Rural Washington?


----------



## Ketis

In a single cab truck (speakers by your ear on b-pillar).

"Im going to buy some focal 4" since they are closest to my ears and not worry about the front speakers"


----------



## 111brandon111

One time at best buy i was looking at door speakers and a guy that worked their was trying to sell me sub instead anyways he was trying to say the type s is better than my re audio sx 15 because he never heard of it


----------



## 12v Electronics

2 ohm woofers are better than 4 ohm woofers at sea level.


----------



## SaturnSL1

12v Electronics said:


> 2 ohm woofers are better than 4 ohm woofers at sea level.


----------



## IBcivic

12v Electronics said:


> 2 ohm woofers are better than 4 ohm woofers at sea level.


----------



## SkizeR

12v Electronics said:


> 2 ohm woofers are better than 4 ohm woofers at sea level.











*notice the horse is at said sea level and even he has no idea wtf is going on


----------



## Hanatsu

A year ago or so I started a thread on a different forum what would happen if you would fill the enclosure with a light/heavy gas and how it affected the apparent enclosure size. One guy actually tried it out. He was to fill an enclosure with helium. Got a PM a few days later on where he explained that the experiment failed, checked the photo he had taken on the build and saw that he actually had tried to fill a vented box. Thought he was trolling first but after replying, he said that he never thought about that... lol.

Another fail: I helped a guy fixing some weird power issue in his car. He used a 15" RF sub and some huge 2kW amp. His sub only worked as soon as he started the car and every time he increased the volume some stock 15A fuse blew. Checked the car's manual and the blown fuse belonged to the rear lights. I thought, wtf? Took a closer look on the installed amp and saw that he used 6ga power cables and I thought "Hm, that actually looks weird, where has he plugged in the power? in the speaker connectors?? Uhh.." The thing was that he used the power cable as speaker cable and the twinned 14ga cable for power. Assumed it was the other way around, any reasonable person would assume so, but nope - he had pulled power from his rear light power with a damn 14ga cable and grounded in some rusty bolt in the worst place you could find in the whole trunk. I still don't understand that he managed to make the amp work at all. He said that he thought the speaker cable should be thicker than the power cable because the subwoofer was so big... ^.^


----------



## SkizeR

Hanatsu said:


> A year ago or so I started a thread on a different forum what would happen if you would fill the enclosure with a light/heavy gas and how it affected the apparent enclosure size. One guy actually tried it out. He was to fill an enclosure with helium. Got a PM a few days later on where he explained that the experiment failed, checked the photo he had taken on the build and saw that he actually had tried to fill a vented box. Thought he was trolling first but after replying, he said that he never thought about that... lol.
> 
> Another fail: I helped a guy fixing some weird power issue in his car. He used a 15" RF sub and some huge 2kW amp. His sub only worked as soon as he started the car and every time he increased the volume some stock 15A fuse blew. Checked the car's manual and the blown fuse belonged to the rear lights. I thought, wtf? Took a closer look on the installed amp and saw that he used 6ga power cables and I thought "Hm, that actually looks weird, where has he plugged in the power? in the speaker connectors?? Uhh.." The thing was that he used the power cable as speaker cable and the twinned 14ga cable for power. Assumed it was the other way around, any reasonable person would assume so, but nope - he had pulled power from his rear light power with a damn 14ga cable and grounded in some rusty bolt in the worst place you could find in the whole trunk. I still don't understand that he managed to make the amp work at all. He said that he thought the speaker cable should be thicker than the power cable because the subwoofer was so big... ^.^


Oh. My.. God... you sir, have officially made my day.


----------



## Spyke

Hanatsu said:


> A year ago or so I started a thread on a different forum what would happen if you would fill the enclosure with a light/heavy gas and how it affected the apparent enclosure size. One guy actually tried it out. He was to fill an enclosure with helium. Got a PM a few days later on where he explained that the experiment failed, checked the photo he had taken on the build and saw that he actually had tried to fill a vented box. Thought he was trolling first but after replying, he said that he never thought about that... lol.
> 
> Another fail: I helped a guy fixing some weird power issue in his car. He used a 15" RF sub and some huge 2kW amp. His sub only worked as soon as he started the car and every time he increased the volume some stock 15A fuse blew. Checked the car's manual and the blown fuse belonged to the rear lights. I thought, wtf? Took a closer look on the installed amp and saw that he used 6ga power cables and I thought "Hm, that actually looks weird, where has he plugged in the power? in the speaker connectors?? Uhh.." The thing was that he used the power cable as speaker cable and the twinned 14ga cable for power. Assumed it was the other way around, any reasonable person would assume so, but nope - he had pulled power from his rear light power with a damn 14ga cable and grounded in some rusty bolt in the worst place you could find in the whole trunk. I still don't understand that he managed to make the amp work at all. He said that he thought the speaker cable should be thicker than the power cable because the subwoofer was so big... ^.^


Wow. I had to read that 3 times to make sure I was comprehending it correctly. That's a pretty good one.


----------



## SkizeR

Hanatsu, you win. Game over. Close thread. lol (dont actually close it cause some of these are pure gold :laugh: )


----------



## Hanatsu

SkizeR said:


> Hanatsu, you win. Game over. Close thread. lol (dont actually close it cause some of these are pure gold :laugh: )


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## chad

Pretty sure We had a person here claiming that a change in altitude could dramatically change the performance of a sealed enclosure depending on what altitude the driver was installed.

It was epic.... Went into gas laws and everything.


----------



## SkizeR

chad said:


> Pretty sure We had a person here claiming that a change in altitude could dramatically change the performance of a sealed enclosure depending on what altitude the driver was installed.
> 
> It was epic.... Went into gas laws and everything.


yeah cause boxes are perfectly air tight.. 

*edit* wait that still wouldnt matter lolol


----------



## Spyke

chad said:


> Pretty sure We had a person here claiming that a change in altitude could dramatically change the performance of a sealed enclosure depending on what altitude the driver was installed.
> 
> It was epic.... Went into gas laws and everything.


Do I have to explain it to you again?


----------



## SkizeR

please do.. i wanna hear what i missed lol


----------



## chad

LOL I believe the ****storm was pre-Spyke.


----------



## spl152db

I honestly don't see how altitude, other than the density of the air, would affect it, and then it would only cause the sound to travel faster, not be louder.


----------



## chad

spl152db said:


> I honestly don't see how altitude, other than the density of the air, would affect it, and then it would only cause the sound to travel faster, not be louder.


Because the pressure in the perfect enclosure these people were building would cause a driver offset. Not ****ting man. 

Same person also argued that a pinhole in an enclosure would flat out destroy the fact that it would work...

IF I had ****s to give I'd go search it out.


----------



## spl152db

chad said:


> Because the pressure in the perfect enclosure these people were building would cause a driver offset. Not ****ting man.
> 
> Same person also argued that a pinhole in an enclosure would flat out destroy the fact that it would work...
> 
> IF I had ****s to give I'd go search it out.


I don't see how that's even a logical arguement?


----------



## chad

EGG-Zachary........ 

Note the title of the thread.


----------



## Hanatsu

Time to wake this thread again. Heard another stupid comment today in my local audio store, I overheard a conversation the seller had with a customer who had bought some towers.

He said that you can't break-in speakers with sine tones or noise without getting a "memory effect" as he called it. "The speaker will sound unappealing and dull and there's a risk that the speaker will over pronounce the frequencies which it was broken in with. You need to break them in with music, it can take up to a year sometimes. Me myself have observed this effect... etc etc."

Yeah... right. The speaker remembers the signal being fed with. Guess my drivers have alzheimers then lol.


----------



## turbo5upra

It could take a year....





If they aren't played.


----------



## RNBRAD

chad said:


> Because the pressure in the perfect enclosure these people were building would cause a driver offset. Not ****ting man.
> 
> Same person also argued that a pinhole in an enclosure would flat out destroy the fact that it would work...
> 
> IF I had ****s to give I'd go search it out.


I think the key word here is "perfect" enclosure. Who has one of those? If a person has a perfectly sealed enclosure then it will not be able to equalize internal pressure versus external pressures, it will not be able to reach a state of equalibrium. A voice coil will heat up the air inside a sealed box increasing internal pressure, that would create the woofer offset scenario.


----------



## chad

RNBRAD said:


> I think the key word here is "perfect" enclosure. Who has one of those? If a person has a perfectly sealed enclosure then it will not be able to equalize internal pressure versus external pressures, it will not be able to reach a state of equalibrium. A voice coil will heat up the air inside a sealed box increasing internal pressure, that would create the woofer offset scenario.


Sometime over holiday break (I get a good long one) I'll try to dig it up, it may even be bookmarked somewhere...

It should be in a thread of "classic links"


----------



## 12v Electronics

Look what I started? 

Sorry Chad


----------



## Oliver

I had steered a guy toward some "MDT" , 8" subwoofers, for under his bench seat in his F-150 ( about 10 years ago ).

A person who had managed 3 audio stores in his past, kept correcting the guy I had purchase the 8" subs.

He said: you mean midbass.

where upon, I finally stated the Fs was 17.5 Hz and asked what the former car audio store manager considered sub-bass?


----------



## SaturnSL1

I'm on some old forum, reading about ports and I saw this gem.

Guy 1:iv been looking all weekend for a set of 5.5 inch ports for a new box im getting and a set of grills (non waffle style) for my subs and cant find anything. if anyone knows where to get this stuf please let me know asap
thanks

Guy 2:a slot port will always sound better than a round port. you git port noise with round ports. Slot ports are easier to make and sound better. IF you Must use a round port then I would try the local plumbing store and use PVC. or you could recalculate the port length using different sizes, there are many port calculators on the web, just search around on google

Guy 1:yea i know. the shop thats bouilding it wants to much for the ports and they say if i get them any 5.5 outter diamater ports they can tune it and bend the center (like many port companies do0 to bring down the distortion

Guy 2:that is silly, a slot port is 3 sides of wood, maybe 15 staples, some glue, router the inside so you don't get whiffle, and maybe 3 minutes of math to figure out length. that shop is BS or they suck


----------



## SuMb0dY

This isn't exactly a first but I thought I would share nonetheless- here's how my day went yesterday.

Read the first few pages of this thread, (where someone mentioned a silly comment about "why should subs have voice coils if they don't play voices")

so I'm all laughs, yeah, haha, this thread is funny, wow what a silly comment
I'm so glad I recently got into car audio and am now learning to understand this stuff for myself so I can start to appreciate threads just like this

so I went home, got a package in the mail

woohoo it's my new subwoofer

so I took my old W3 and new W6 and was showing my friend them up close, comparing them, being excited

"hey dude look at how much bigger the W6 is, how well it's constructed and you can see the voice coils blah blah blah"

I knew he didn't know as much as me about this stuff but I was still disappointed because his response was..


"now lemme ask you this, why does that subwoofer have a voice coil, if it's not going to be playing any frequencies high enough to reproduce voice" 

*Facepalm* at least he was pretty much on point when he mentioned that this sub won't be playing any voices. 

I also can't believe the coincidence that I read that comment in this thread and a couple hours later the same thing happens to me lol

SO I tried to briefly explain to him what the voice coils are for, and that having 2 allowed me to wire the sub down to 2Ohm if I wanted and he replied (in a tone that pretty much admitted he didn't understand what I just said anyway)

"well, just make sure you get a 2Ohm amplifier if your using a 2Ohm speaker"

-.-


----------



## SkizeR

SuMb0dY said:


> This isn't exactly a first but I thought I would share nonetheless- here's how my day went yesterday.
> 
> Read the first few pages of this thread, (where someone mentioned a silly comment about "why should subs have voice coils if they don't play voices")
> 
> so I'm all laughs, yeah, haha, this thread is funny, wow what a silly comment
> I'm so glad I recently got into car audio and am now learning to understand this stuff for myself so I can start to appreciate threads just like this
> 
> so I went home, got a package in the mail
> 
> woohoo it's my new subwoofer
> 
> so I took my old W3 and new W6 and was showing my friend them up close, comparing them, being excited
> 
> "hey dude look at how much bigger the W6 is, how well it's constructed and you can see the voice coils blah blah blah"
> 
> I knew he didn't know as much as me about this stuff but I was still disappointed because his response was..
> 
> 
> "now lemme ask you this, why does that subwoofer have a voice coil, if it's not going to be playing any frequencies high enough to reproduce voice"
> 
> *Facepalm* at least he was pretty much on point when he mentioned that this sub won't be playing any voices.
> 
> I also can't believe the coincidence that I read that comment in this thread and a couple hours later the same thing happens to me lol
> 
> SO I tried to briefly explain to him what the voice coils are for, and that having 2 allowed me to wire the sub down to 2Ohm if I wanted and he replied (in a tone that pretty much admitted he didn't understand what I just said anyway)
> 
> "well, just make sure you get a 2Ohm amplifier if your using a 2Ohm speaker"
> 
> -.-


i feel like im the only person that has never heard someone say that in person :/


----------



## NonSenCe

this was sometime in late 90s.. demon car that whined, mazda 626 ca 1989 model..

after searching the obnoxious alternator or other whine on/off for few days on his own.. then spending whole friday afternoon and evening on the search with his friend.. no avail..
then spending whole saturday evening (over 7 hours that day) troubleshooting everything thinkable with his friend and another friend that was an electrician by trade.. removing and altering and rebuilding and changing parts just to get the whine away from speakers..

changed amps, speakers, headunit, battery and alternator, new power wires, ground wire too, and tried several different locations of ground, rewiring new ground wires of the car, body to battery and alternator etc.. and adding "whinekiller" doohickeys.. nothing helped.. 

men were weary and out of ideas.. and food.. and been without drop of beer whole day.. 

and then comes in fresh face with his car to garage.. so after explaining everything that has been done and re-done.. he has no solution either.. 

but as he came this weary and tired no energy to feed the brain cells loriginal troublesorter and owner of the car that has worked on it for hours with no luck now has an epiphany! an idea of megaporpotions!

"hey your car is right there, we have lotsa wires, your system has no audible whine, so how about if we take the Ground out of your car to our amp ground post and try it that way!"

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
yes. positive on our car..negative post from his car.. and no we did not try it. as it really did sound stupid only after few seconds after i said it outloud. 

----

on sunday the car was stripped of car audio and then just driven without any 
soundsystem for few months and then eventually sold away.. and the whine stayed. it won. i lost. i hate whine.


----------



## SaturnSL1

This was in another forum.

" i like ported/slotted because they hit harder and lower but you do lose a little sound quality (but that's what your inside speakers are for)"


----------



## KSpan

Knew a guy in college running 2 12w3s in a generic sealed box, pushed by an MTX 1000W amp. I jumped in his Cherokee to listen and it was just stupid loud, but he was complaining that it didn't have the "boom" he was looking for. I suggested that he look up the tuning specs for his subs and build/have built a ported box tuned and designed to spec, which should get him more of the sound he was looking for.

His response? "I dunno. I went back to the shop (same shop that already sold him the stuff he already had) and they suggested adding another sub and a bigger amp. Didn't say anything about a different box, so I probably won't do that." Just shook my head and said okay.

Couple of days later he has me come back out to his truck, where he now has 3 of the subs (in a sealed box roughly the same size as before) and 3 mono amps pushing each one individually. Since it sounded the same to me (stupid loud), I asked him if he was happy. The response?

"It still just doesn't have that "boom"... I don't know what the problem is."


----------



## Fricasseekid

Great thread!!!


----------



## LovesMusic

I wanna play...


black friday sale, I go to the local audio store(never purchased from them for a reason) and Im in need of a solid amp for my l3se's perferably a 4 ch to bridge.

I spoke to JL before coming down to see if they had some slash300.4v2s left new... they did in the warehouse.. 

I walk into the "audio store" with my gf and am greeted by a concieted douche. I ask him to order the slash amp for me, he and his partners then start attacking me about what a crappy amp that is and I should go with the audison sr4 they have or one of those kenwoods with the chinese symbol on em lol... or an audison lrx 2. something 900watts... 
Im like thats going to draw too much power and money for me, and the sr4 sounds like ****(noisy) He then tells me that the slashv2 is going to draw more amps then the lrx and Im like really lol... how much? he says like 80 amps say bye to your alternator, research it, but what do I know...

slashV2 300/4 = 40amps:laugh:


my gfs like why didnt you say anything... my explanation, I cant bring myself down to that level of dumb...


----------



## mkeets

LovesMusic said:


> I wanna play...
> 
> 
> black friday sale, I go to the local audio store(never purchased from them for a reason) and Im in need of a solid amp for my l3se's perferably a 4 ch to bridge.
> 
> I spoke to JL before coming down to see if they had some slash300.4v2s left new... they did in the warehouse..
> 
> I walk into the "audio store" with my gf and am greeted by a concieted douche. I ask him to order the slash amp for me, he and his partners then start attacking me about what a crappy amp that is and I should go with the audison sr4 they have or one of those kenwoods with the chinese symbol on em lol... or an audison lrx 2. something 900watts...
> Im like thats going to draw too much power and money for me, and the sr4 sounds like ****(noisy) He then tells me that the slashv2 is going to draw more amps then the lrx and Im like really lol... how much? he says like 80 amps say bye to your alternator, research it, but what do I know...
> 
> slashV2 = 40amps:laugh:
> 
> 
> my gfs like why didnt you say anything... my explanation, I cant bring myself down to that level of dumb...


Haha wow well a lot of "specialty" shops are like this. If you come in and they don't know you they just assume they can spew **** out of their ass and the customer will take their words at face value since they're "the specialist". As for the douche thing don't worry has happened to me before went to a shop asked if they had any 4 gauge spade connectors the guy looked at me like I was an idiot and said "I don't think any company would waste their money making spade connectors that big, biggest I seen was 8 gauge". I said ok then asked if they had some short RCAs (1m) since I needed some for a short run from DSP to amps and I'm always down to support local businesses. Guy was looking at me like I'm some chump he said no but I have .5m ones (seriously you're an audio shop and don't have RCAs?) he then quoted me $20 for a 1.5' RCA I nearly laughed and said no thank you never went there again.


----------



## Fricasseekid

I was looking for some shallow 12" subs for a truck install and was told that all the shop would order is 10" shallows. When I asked why they said that 10" shallow subs are the only ones with any output. I know they are shallows, but really?!

Same shop:
A buddy of mine spends $3.5k on a complete Focal sound system (his mistake). One of the sales clerk (the owners son) approaches him after the install and has the audacity to tell him "This still won't sound as good as my system."
Douch canoe +2!!!


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> I was looking for some shallow 12" subs for a truck install and was told that all the shop would order is 10" shallows. When I asked why they said that 10" shallow subs are the only ones with any output. I know they are shallows, but really?!
> 
> Same shop:
> A buddy of mine spends $3.5k on a complete Focal sound system (his mistake). One of the sales clerk (the owners son) approaches him after the install and has the audacity to tell him "This still won't sound as good as my system."
> Douch canoe +2!!!


thats how you get beat the **** up where im from  what a dick


----------



## _-X-_

Dumbest thing I have ever heard audio wise? A decade or so ago a salesman in an audio shop told me that amplifiers were an appreciating asset. I then offered him the opportunity to buy back the amp he was selling to me at 3% interest in five years. He said no. :thumbsup:


----------



## 12v Electronics

_-X-_ said:


> Dumbest thing I have ever heard audio wise? A decade or so ago a salesman in an audio shop told me that amplifiers were an appreciating asset. I then offered him the opportunity to buy back the amp he was selling to me at 3% interest in five years. He said no. :thumbsup:


A decade ago some amps were an appreciating asset.


----------



## SkizeR

12v Electronics said:


> A decade ago some amps were an appreciating asset.












If i had some i would frame them and hang them above the mantle


----------



## SaturnSL1

I would agree that some amps are an appreciating asset. I can only imagine most of the oddities and rare editions will continue to raise in value.


----------



## _-X-_

Of what the guy had in his store only the linear power he carried had potential for appreciation. Unfortunately he was trying to sell me earthquake and kicker impulse amps. Long term value, like automobiles, is defined by exclusivity and capability. 98% of amplifiers dive in value because they are lacking in one or both of these elements.


----------



## SaturnSL1

True... However, there's always the right person for the product who is willing to pay good money for junk. I mean, knock off brands wouldn't exist if there wasn't a sucker to buy it, right?

Funny you mention Kicker Impulse . I had two run-ins with that particular line, one good and one bad. A few months ago I went into the local pawn for ****s and giggles, looking for the usual; Old school audio. I saw a set of near mint Impulse I12s in a sealed box for $100. I buy from that pawn shop often so I was able to walk out the door with them for $75 

A week later I take a ride to that pawns other location to see if there's anything good there. Didn't see much but just as I was on my way out I saw a big ol' amp with the Impulse logo on the floor half buried with weedwhackers. Turns out it was a Impulse 356xi 6 channel so I bring it up to the desk to see what he wants for it. 

While I'm standing right there this ****ing guy searches it in on eBay... I **** you not. He looks at me and says "Well it's pretty rare so I'll need $300 for it.". 


That actually might be the funniest thing I've heard lol, a gasoline stained Impulse 6 channel is worth $300.


----------



## jimboman

Here is a good one, but I read this one on the web though, didn't actually hear it first hand (it may have even been here on diyma). 
A guy saying that you can tell that a box is well sealed when you push down on a sub and it stays down for a few seconds and it slowly returns because your compressing the air in the enclosure and then as the air decompresses the sub comes back to resting position.


----------



## yeldak99

said on here about the panny bottlehead hu



feeshta said:


> When I saw the picture of that Panasonic in the system diagram, I thought it was random picture of an old piece of crazy home equipment. You are a braver man than I rolling around with that contraption in your dashboard. Holy freaking butt-ugly HU Batman!!! That thing takes ugly to the point of an art-form. Hope it sounds good, but I sincerely doubt it sounds any better than a digital output to a good processor. Tubes can have their place in the audio environment, but in a HU isn't one of them in my opinion unless it's as a line-driver. Can't find any info on that unit, so not sure how they are using it.
> 
> I have a 2000 540i myself, and am mulling my options for an install. What type of bezel is that? It looks better than the others I have seen.


----------



## brett

what's so wrong with his post? he stated that it was his opinion of the looks and the sound. i really don't see how this post belongs in this thread


----------



## SkizeR

yeldak99 said:


> said on here about the panny bottlehead hu


ehh.. i also think that doesnt belong here.


----------



## chad

brett said:


> what's so wrong with his post? he stated that it was his opinion of the looks and the sound. i really don't see how this post belongs in this thread


I sort of agree with him.

Well not sort of... do.


----------



## yeldak99

brett said:


> what's so wrong with his post? he stated that it was his opinion of the looks and the sound. i really don't see how this post belongs in this thread





SkizeR said:


> ehh.. i also think that doesnt belong here.





chad said:


> I sort of agree with him.
> 
> Well not sort of... do.


my bad, I just thought the bottlehead was supposed to be one of the great SQ head units... 

Sorry guys!


----------



## spl152db

yeldak99 said:


> my bad, I just thought the bottlehead was supposed to be one of the great SQ head units...
> 
> Sorry guys!


if he said that thing will sound like its whiring all the time like a vacuum because it uses vacuum tubes that would have been stupid.


----------



## JsUltimateSounds

... do you have a voice amp for sale, i already have a low no voice amp.


----------



## IBcivic

THE WORLD'S FIRST CLASS D SUBWOOFER

PowerBass Xtreme 3XL-151D Subwoofer | PowerBass USA

* Credit for the find goes to DIYMA member marvnmars
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on/140037-worlds-first-class-d-subwoofer.html


----------



## Spyke

IBcivic said:


> THE WORLD'S FIRST CLASS D SUBWOOFER
> 
> PowerBass Xtreme 3XL-151D Subwoofer | PowerBass USA


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Thanks, I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## SkizeR

IBcivic said:


> THE WORLD'S FIRST CLASS D SUBWOOFER
> 
> PowerBass Xtreme 3XL-151D Subwoofer | PowerBass USA


Okay this is really getting out of hand. There really do need to be rules and laws governing how much companies in general can pull BS marketing **** out their ass. Not just for car audio too, but for every market. So ridiculous.


----------



## 12v Electronics

IBcivic said:


> THE WORLD'S FIRST CLASS D SUBWOOFER
> 
> PowerBass Xtreme 3XL-151D Subwoofer | PowerBass USA


From the owners manual:



> *HD BASV Optimized Class “D” Voice Coil:* A class D amplifier will heat a voice coil 2 to 3 times
> faster and 2 to 3 times hotter than a standard class A/B amplifier. These specially designed RVC coated high
> temperature dual 1-ohm voice coils ensure high power handling and precise linear excursion while maximizing
> thermal heat dissipation that is needed when connected to a class D amplifier.


Interesting..............

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Spyke

> HD BASV Optimized Class “D” Voice Coil: A class D amplifier will heat a voice coil 2 to 3 times
> faster and 2 to 3 times hotter than a standard class A/B amplifier. These specially designed RVC coated high
> temperature dual 1-ohm voice coils ensure high power handling and precise linear excursion while maximizing
> thermal heat dissipation that is needed when connected to a class D amplifier.


I'm sold. I'll pay any amount for this magic subwoofer.


----------



## Brian Steele

12v Electronics said:


> From the owners manual:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting..............
> 
> You learn something new every day.


Why? Didn't you already know that Class D Watts are different to Class AB Watts?


----------



## chad

so full of win.


----------



## germansok

I went into a nearby shop, asking a guy about head units that could go with the system that was going into my car.

"I want to do an active crossover for my front speakers."
"Active crossover? That doesn't exist."


----------



## Richericks

germansok said:


> I went into a nearby shop, asking a guy about head units that could go with the system that was going into my car.
> 
> "I want to do an active crossover for my front speakers."
> "Active crossover? That doesn't exist."


Ooh. Which shop?


----------



## Danometal

Spyke said:


> I'm sold. I'll pay any amount for this magic subwoofer.


Especially since they were proud enough to mention that TWICE in the same product description..


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ooh, i just wonder if a class d sub can sound as good as a class a/b sub. Lol


----------



## SaturnSL1

I'm surprised we haven't heard of **** like this already in the past. There is a sucker born every minute. 

I can just see it now, some noob is being fed a line of BS to persuade him that he NEEDS this subwoofer to match his PowerBass amplifier, any other subs will blow because it can't handle the heat lol.


----------



## Fricasseekid

SaturnSL1 said:


> I'm surprised we haven't heard of **** like this already in the past. There is a sucker born every minute.
> 
> I can just see it now, some noob is being fed a line of BS to persuade him that he NEEDS this subwoofer to match his PowerBass amplifier, any other subs will blow because it can't handle the heat lol.


Only if you install it in a class D subwoofer box.


----------



## Fricasseekid

I see this thread title a year from now:

"What sub to best fit this class D sub box I just bought? I have 4000 watts of power available."


----------



## 12v Electronics

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Ooh, i just wonder if a class d sub can sound as good as a class a/b sub. Lol


Everyone knows that it it is hard to tell the difference between class A/B and class D with subwoofers. 

That's why they don't make class D voice speakers. They would loose their warmth.


----------



## HondAudio

JsUltimateSounds said:


> ... do you have a voice amp for sale, i already have a low no voice amp.


"a low no voice amp."

...that's not even English, WTF?


----------



## spl152db

HondAudio said:


> "a low no voice amp."
> 
> ...that's not even English, WTF?


fix'd 

a low, no voice, amp.


----------



## HondAudio

spl152db said:


> fix'd
> 
> a low, no voice, amp.


It still doesn't make sense. The use of improper nomenclature is _strictly verboten_!


----------



## hurrication

I was bored and browsing around the SMD forum to see what it was like. Came across a good one.



> with a tuning of 28, you wont be able to play like any music that has 40hz tones or higher. it will pretty much only play like 20hz worth of frequencies, from a guess.


Help needed for 4th order trunk box?! - Subwoofers / Enclosures - SMD Forum


----------



## RandyJ75

Hanatsu said:


> One guy at the local audio shop told me he didn't like german speakers. I said; okeey... and why is that? He answered, if you listen to them you'll hear that the music will have that distinct german "pronunciation" to them...
> 
> Wow... That's a new one >.



This is my favorite. 

I guess Dynaudios will have a danish accent.


----------



## chad

hurrication said:


> I was bored and browsing around the SMD forum


That's not boredom, that's a condition.


----------



## SkizeR

chad said:


> That's not boredom, that's a condition.


i thinks its called Stevemeadeitus


----------



## 12v Electronics

hurrication said:


> I was bored and browsing around the SMD forum


Stop right there. There should have been a disclaimer in the OP about that. You are going to kill the thread with all of the quotes from that place. 

Fishing at a Trout farm is NOT fishing


----------



## IBcivic

12v Electronics said:


> Stop right there. There should have been a disclaimer in the OP about that. You are going to kill the thread with all of the quotes from that place.
> 
> Fishing at a Trout farm is NOT fishing


Muttley laugh - YouTube


----------



## fcarpio

yeldak99 said:


> my bad, I just thought the bottlehead was supposed to be one of the great SQ head units...
> 
> Sorry guys!


It is ugly. Would I put it in my car if I had one? Very likely.


----------



## Rs roms

Spyke said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: Thanks, I needed a good laugh today.


I need 2 of them in a class AB enclosure.  Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danometal

12v Electronics said:


> Stop right there. There should have been a disclaimer in the OP about that. You are going to kill the thread with all of the quotes from that place.
> 
> Fishing at a Trout farm is NOT fishing


LOLZ

I have seen a few of SM's youtube videos, and you would be amazed at the comments to them. Quite a few young people all but worship that guy. Makes sense why his forum is a gold mine for lolzy fail bombs.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Danometal said:


> LOLZ
> 
> I have seen a few of SM's youtube videos, and you would be amazed at the comments to them. Quite a few young people all but worship that guy. Makes sense why his forum is a gold mine for lolzy fail bombs.


Whats sad is he'll post videos with great tips and information, yet in the comments section there will be a thousand comments from drooling neanderthals asking how to wire up some woofers, or what amp will be good for this or that.

That's my only gripe about car audio, you have to deal with a bunch of absolute idiots who ruin it for everyone else. If you're so ****ing inept that you're using speaker wire for power wire you need to hang up the towel and call it a day.


----------



## Danometal

SaturnSL1 said:


> Whats sad is he'll post videos with great tips and information, yet in the comments section there will be a thousand comments from drooling neanderthals asking how to wire up some woofers, or what amp will be good for this or that.
> 
> That's my only gripe about car audio, you have to deal with a bunch of absolute idiots who ruin it for everyone else. If you're so ****ing inept that you're using speaker wire for power wire you need to hang up the towel and call it a day.


I hear that. I visit caraudio.com every now and then, and you see similar gems there as you do on SMD. It's usually something like, "I GOTTA 4000 WATT AMP AN A CAP HOW CAN I HOKE UP DES 2 12S AND WANG" (The emphasis on the English language butchery is mine.) The LULZ then proceed to come out of the woodwork, as that would actually get a response there vs. the likelihood of going ignored here.

Nonetheless, I say it's whatever blows your hair back, whether that be enjoying high fidelity sound despite the fact that you're driving down the interstate, or thinking you're cool because you can vibrate the car next to you at a stop light against their will.


----------



## simplicityinsound

What i think is stupid is all the conspiracy theories in car audio...i guess people are so used to ulterior motives that when someone gives a truthful promotion of something, they still think it comes from a dark place. I am getting tired of the constant question of "so...what do you REALLY think of Illusion audio, Mosconi, Seas, etc etc?" or i hear people telling others that i am being paid secretly to use certain products.

that stuff makes me mad and sad at the same time. 

if i love something i will be sure to tell people i love it, 100 percent.

if i hate something, i will try to be somewhat diplomatic and but you will be able to tell i didnt like it.

and i will always state everything as purely my opinion and for the reader to experience it on their own


----------



## cobraa

I have 1000w so my system is obviously betteer than your 500wrms sub!


----------



## Fricasseekid

I like it when people have the typical 2 cheap 12s with a 4000 watt boss amp and I suggest we hook up my 1500 watt MB Quart amp just for kicks. Not one person has obliged yet.


----------



## Danometal

Fricasseekid said:


> I like it when people have the typical 2 cheap 12s with a 4000 watt boss amp and I suggest we hook up my 1500 watt MB Quart amp just for kicks. Not one person has obliged yet.


I would be slightly placated if it were no longer allowed for a company to rate their amps at the MAX rating just so I could quit hearing about people's 4000 watt amps. A REAL 4000 watt amp would be a BEAST that has a prerequisite of buying a $400 alternator so it could work.


----------



## hurrication

12v Electronics said:


> Stop right there. There should have been a disclaimer in the OP about that. You are going to kill the thread with all of the quotes from that place.
> 
> Fishing at a Trout farm is NOT fishing


:laugh:

Yeah, I didn't even make it past the first page. Most of what I read made me go...


----------



## rewillia

**** that's cool dude


----------



## Spyke

Posted yesterday on another forum

Anon: My single 8" hits harder that 2-12"s

Me: What kind of 8" (as if it mattered)

Anon: 850w infinity


----------



## SkizeR

for those of you who have facebook... read the comments lol
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...type=1&comment_id=2828250&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

SkizeR said:


> for those of you who have facebook... read the comments lol
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...type=1&comment_id=2828250&notif_t=photo_reply




Linky no worky.


----------



## SkizeR

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Linky no worky.


maybe this..
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4753161919998&set=p.4753161919998&type=1&theater


----------



## Spyke

SkizeR said:


> maybe this..
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4753161919998&set=p.4753161919998&type=1&theater


Nopers on that link either. Perhaps a copy pasta instead?


----------



## SuMb0dY

Seeing people use the EQ as if it was the volume knob. You know... cuz they put the volume up to max and that wasn't loud enough already so they just boost every EQ band to the max just to make it 'louder'.... Ridiculous. 

Makes me want to jump out of the car while it's moving when I'm riding in these people's vehicles.


----------



## SuMb0dY

SkizeR said:


> maybe this..
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4753161919998&set=p.4753161919998&type=1&theater


Try posting up a screen shot of the comments you are referring too. Link probably won't work for us with your friends privacy settings, perhaps only you can see it from link


----------



## SkizeR

SuMb0dY said:


> Try posting up a screen shot of the comments you are referring too. Link probably won't work for us with your friends privacy settings, perhaps only you can see it from link


it is because of privacy settings.. and it was a whollleeeee page worth of comments lol. go to irragi alternators facebook and on their wall is a pic of a system diagram with like 60 speakers. read the comments. i did troll a tad to hard lol


----------



## Spyke

SuMb0dY said:


> Seeing people use the EQ as if it was the volume knob. You know... cuz they put the volume up to max and that wasn't loud enough already so they just boost every EQ band to the max just to make it 'louder'.... Ridiculous.
> 
> Makes me want to jump out of the car while it's moving when I'm riding in these people's vehicles.


I don't get it? I thought when people say they use eq, it means that they use it to make everything louder.


----------



## Spyke

Spyke said:


> I don't get it? I thought when people say they use eq, it means that they use it to make everything louder.


This^ :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SuMb0dY

I meant, when people just simply boost every EQ band to the top, it's annoying. Don't they know volume knobs raise all the frequencies volume equally?


----------



## Spyke

SuMb0dY said:


> I meant, when people just simply boost every EQ band to the top, it's annoying. Don't they know volume knobs raise all the frequencies volume equally?


I get it, I was just being a smart ass. Nothing against you.


----------



## SuMb0dY

Oh haha i thought about that for a minute and was like hmmm maybe i worded it funny and he didnt get it? Or hes bein a smart ass lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fricasseekid

SkizeR said:


> it is because of privacy settings.. and it was a whollleeeee page worth of comments lol. go to irragi alternators facebook and on their wall is a pic of a system diagram with like 60 speakers. read the comments. i did troll a tad to hard lol


Couldn't find em.


----------



## HondAudio

Hey! I just thought of a stupid audio-related song lyric!

_I'm-a show you some ****, rookie... press that button.
The trunk went *ehh-ehh*, and all of a sudden...
Four fifteens - didn't see no wires!
And then I heard *BOOOOM* from the amplifiers._

...amplifiers don't make noise 

I also must confess that I fussed over the punctuation :surprised:

...and used smileys in lieu of periods to end both of the previous phrases.


----------



## HondAudio

sorry double post >_>


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

HondAudio said:


> Hey! I just thought of a stupid audio-related song lyric!
> 
> _I'm-a show you some ****, rookie... press that button.
> The trunk went *ehh-ehh*, and all of a sudden...
> Four fifteens - didn't see no wires!
> And then I heard *BOOOOM* from the amplifiers._
> 
> ...amplifiers don't make noise
> 
> I also must confess that I fussed over the punctuation :surprised:
> 
> ...and used smileys in lieu of periods to end both of the previous phrases.



I like that bass line after booom.


----------



## xt577

A tech at Eclipse told me he used an oscilloscope and a RTA to measure time alignment.

I was like, that doesn't make sense. Are you seriously telling me you used an oscilloscope and a RTA to measure time alignment? (I thought maybe he misspoke). I think I even asked him a third time if he was sure that's what he meant to say.

I asked him to explain how he did that and he brushed me off and told me he didn't have to explain it to me.

Awesome. You're a ****ing retard.


----------



## Fetus

xt577 said:


> A tech at Eclipse told me he used an oscilloscope and a RTA to measure time alignment.


Why can't you use an RTA to measure time alignment?


----------



## chad

Fetus said:


> Why can't you use an RTA to measure time alignment?


there's no Z axis.


----------



## spl152db

chad said:


> there's no Z axis.


If the rta can generate the tones and measure the time to received compared to everything else it should work but I don't know if they can do that 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fricasseekid

I just read this on SMD forum with regards to an infinite baffle setup. 

"Personal experience... DO NOT POINT THAT MONSTER AT THE TRUNK LID!! Haha your trunk will hate you and it will knock the hinges out-of-level. And if you were to face it towards the rear, it would indeed destroy the trunk lock. Firing forward would be the best way to go in my opinion, getting a design for the baffle and using the airspace as best you can will be a little tricky. "


----------



## Spyke

Fricasseekid said:


> I just read this on SMD forum with regards to an infinite baffle setup.
> 
> "Personal experience... DO NOT POINT THAT MONSTER AT THE TRUNK LID!! Haha your trunk will hate you and it will knock the hinges out-of-level. And if you were to face it towards the rear, it would indeed destroy the trunk lock. Firing forward would be the best way to go in my opinion, getting a design for the baffle and using the airspace as best you can will be a little tricky. "


At least it won't destroy anything important if you point it forward towards the driver.


----------



## chad

Fricasseekid said:


> I just read this on SMD forum with regards to an infinite baffle setup.
> 
> "Personal experience... DO NOT POINT THAT MONSTER AT THE TRUNK LID!! Haha your trunk will hate you and it will knock the hinges out-of-level. And if you were to face it towards the rear, it would indeed destroy the trunk lock. Firing forward would be the best way to go in my opinion, getting a design for the baffle and using the airspace as best you can will be a little tricky. "


Any advice as to which way I should avoid pointing the amplifier?


----------



## Fricasseekid

Oops repost


----------



## Spyke

chad said:


> Any advice as to which way I should avoid pointing the amplifier?


Just make sure the electron stream isn't pointing at the headunit. It'll cause some kind of vortex and your car will turn into a pulsar. Or was it that the amp will go supernova? Idk, I don't feel like searching right now.


----------



## chad

sounds legit.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Conversation I had with a coworker (who's kind of a know it all). 

Coworker: What, are you on Craigslist or something?

Me: No, it's a car audio forum. 

Coworker: What's that? 

Me: Do you know what a forum is? 

Coworker: yes

Me: Do you know what car audio is?

Coworker: yes

Me: Well this is a forum for car audio. 

Coworker: Oh so it's like a chat room where people talk about stereos? 

Me: Basically 

Coworker: That's pretty cool. 

Me: Yeah, there are some very knowledgable people on here. I really learn a lot. This forum is more centered towards sound quality installs and not the usual loud bass, spl type systems.

Coworker: Yeah, I know what your talking about like ohms and stuff. 


Facepalm...


----------



## SaturnSL1

Yeah... like ohms and stuff.


----------



## IBcivic

Everyone knows that PEAK WATTS is where it's at!


----------



## Spyke

I need to know MAX power ratings because I want to be sure my sony subs will be ok. They're rated for 1500 watts each so I should be ok.


----------



## SkizeR

Spyke said:


> I need to know MAX power ratings because I want to be sure my sony subs will be ok. They're rated for 1500 watts each so I should be ok.


dduhhh everyone know that..


----------



## mosconiac

I was helping a kid design an enclosure for his shiny, new JL sub. A third guy overhears us & tells us, "You're gonna F*** that sub up becuase yer not portin' the box". I said, "the electrical characteristics show the sub would perform best in a sealed enclosure". He said, "B***S***, you'll overheat that thing if you don't vent the heat!"


----------



## Danometal

Fricasseekid said:


> Conversation I had with a coworker (who's kind of a know it all).
> 
> Coworker: What, are you on Craigslist or something?
> 
> Me: No, it's a car audio forum.
> 
> Coworker: What's that?
> 
> Me: Do you know what a forum is?
> 
> Coworker: yes
> 
> Me: Do you know what car audio is?
> 
> Coworker: yes
> 
> Me: Well this is a forum for car audio.
> 
> Coworker: Oh so it's like a chat room where people talk about stereos?
> 
> Me: Basically
> 
> Coworker: That's pretty cool.
> 
> Me: Yeah, there are some very knowledgable people on here. I really learn a lot. This forum is more centered towards sound quality installs and not the usual loud bass, spl type systems.
> 
> Coworker: Yeah, I know what your talking about like ohms and stuff.
> 
> 
> Facepalm...


----------



## AAAAAAA

I just got a bunch of new ohms.


----------



## IBcivic

mosconiac said:


> I was helping a kid design an enclosure for his shiny, new JL sub. A third guy overhears us & tells us, "You're gonna F*** that sub up becuase yer not portin' the box". I said, "the electrical characteristics show the sub would perform best in a sealed enclosure". He said, "B***S***, you'll overheat that thing if you don't vent the heat!"


Sounds like he was sportin' a fried "coil" or two :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RNBRAD

mosconiac said:


> I was helping a kid design an enclosure for his shiny, new JL sub. A third guy overhears us & tells us, "You're gonna F*** that sub up becuase yer not portin' the box". I said, "the electrical characteristics show the sub would perform best in a sealed enclosure". He said, "B***S***, you'll overheat that thing if you don't vent the heat!"


That's pretty funny the way it was said, though there is a smidge of truth to it. I would never worry about burning it up but no question VC's run at a higher temperature in a sealed vs ported box though I'm sure it's just a few degrees. There's been long discussions about the sound difference based on the temp of air in a sealed box versus a ported. Stuff most people never think about unless your a diehard SQ guy.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## PaulD

The funniest part is a bunch of know-it-alls making fun of other know-it-alls


----------



## Fricasseekid




----------



## sqnut

1. Exotic old school hu give you better sq in a car. Take out your crappy $300 unit and put in a $1000 Denon / Panny / Nak / McIntosh unit, with no dsp and you're instantly in SQ heaven.

2. You don't need to use an eq in a car. It messes with the purity of the signal. 

3. $1000 subs that give you fast bass. More expensive equipment = better sq.

4. Home audio analogies applied to car audio.


----------



## Danometal

sqnut said:


> 1. Exotic old school hu give you better sq in a car. Take out your crappy $300 unit and put in a $1000 Denon / Panny / Nak / McIntosh unit, with no dsp and you're instantly in SQ heaven.
> 
> 2. You don't need to use an eq in a car. It messes with the purity of the signal.
> 
> 3. $1000 subs that give you fast bass. More expensive equipment = better sq.
> 
> 4. Home audio analogies applied to car audio.


Nice.


----------



## co_leonard

Overheard:

_"Low-end equipment beating high-end equipment in a sound quality competition? Lucky shot."

"High-end equipment beating low-end equipment in a sound quality competition? Expected."

"Low-end equipment repeatedly beating high-end equipment in many sound quality competitions? Something wrong with the judges."_

Perhaps the guy speaking had high-end equipment in his car?


----------



## HondAudio

Fricasseekid said:


> Conversation I had with a coworker (who's kind of a know it all).
> 
> Coworker: What, are you on Craigslist or something?
> 
> Me: No, it's a car audio forum.
> 
> Coworker: What's that?
> 
> Me: Do you know what a forum is?
> 
> Coworker: yes
> 
> Me: Do you know what car audio is?
> 
> Coworker: yes
> 
> Me: Well this is a forum for car audio.
> 
> Coworker: Oh so it's like a chat room where people talk about stereos?
> 
> Me: Basically
> 
> Coworker: That's pretty cool.
> 
> Me: Yeah, there are some very knowledgable people on here. I really learn a lot. This forum is more centered towards sound quality installs and not the usual loud bass, spl type systems.
> 
> Coworker: Yeah, I know what your talking about like ohms and stuff.
> 
> 
> Facepalm...


Your coworker probably talks about the internet using terms like "gigawebs", "gigathings", "interbits", "you-bee-ess cables", "world-wide wait" and "information superhighway". :surprised:


----------



## todd131

OMFG! this thread is hilarious. i'd like to believe that all of my questions have been educated ones but i'm sure i've probably asked some dumb ones. 

anyways i didn't see it posted so here i go. this should've been my indicator to this shop being inadequate however, i foolishly looked past it.

the manager asked me "what is mass loaded vinyl and closed cell foam.....

additionally, he thought the amount of deadening i was doing was unnecessary, i was using secondskin products for all of the deadening i did myself but he talked me into using dynamat because he likes to work with it and knows that its the best. i didn't even buy it from him, i should've used/bought more second skin...." fortunately, i did most of the deadening myself...

fortunately the whole car has mlv and ccf front to back except for headliner. i have done no deadening in the headliner.


----------



## Fricasseekid

todd131 said:


> OMFG! this thread is hilarious. i'd like to believe that all of my questions have been educated ones but i'm sure i've probably asked some dumb ones.
> 
> anyways i didn't see it posted so here i go. this should've been my indicator to this shop being inadequate however, i foolishly looked past it.
> 
> the manager asked me "what is mass loaded vinyl and closed cell foam.....
> 
> additionally, he thought the amount of deadening i was doing was unnecessary, i was using secondskin products for all of the deadening i did myself but he talked me into using dynamat because he likes to work with it and knows that its the best. i didn't even buy it from him, i should've used/bought more second skin...." fortunately, i did most of the deadening myself...
> 
> fortunately the whole car has mlv and ccf front to back except for headliner. i have done no deadening in the headliner.


For my next install I plan on fully deadening one door and just doing a minimal deadening and solid baffle on the other door and seeing if I can discern the difference.


----------



## SciPunk

12v Electronics said:


> Everyone knows that it it is hard to tell the difference between class A/B and class D with subwoofers.
> 
> That's why they don't make class D voice speakers. They would loose their warmth.


Technically according to PowerBass wouldn't a class D voice speaker gain "warmth"


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

AAAAAAA said:


> I just got a bunch of new ohms.


This reminded me of something I heard.

A few years ago at a flea market I was listening to a shop owner trying to sell some off brand 4000 watt amp to a young kid.
The kid asked "how many watts does this amp really have"?
The owner "All 4000 are there.Its new,none have been used yet".
The kid"really,I didnt know that"
The owner "Yea,Thats why used amps are cheaper.You dont know how many watts are left in them"


----------



## Fricasseekid

Poor kid


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I guess, when I repair amps for customers,I will just tell them I'm stocking them up with fresh new watts.


----------



## Woosey

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> This reminded me of something I heard.
> 
> A few years ago at a flea market I was listening to a shop owner trying to sell some off brand 4000 watt amp to a young kid.
> The kid asked "how many watts does this amp really have"?
> The owner "All 4000 are there.Its new,none have been used yet".
> The kid"really,I didnt know that"
> The owner "Yea,Thats why used amps are cheaper.You dont know how many watts are left in them"


This must be the dude that sold me a box of compression-powder for my go-kart....


----------



## spl152db

Woosey said:


> This must be the dude that sold me a box of compression-powder for my go-kart....


And some blinker fluid for your car?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woosey

spl152db said:


> And some blinker fluid for your car?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Nope, but some blue and red sparks for my sparkplugs...

Blue is for accelleration and red for top speed...


----------



## poweraudio

Oh we've had some pretty good ones. Two of the better ones;

"How much for a $1500 system?"...... seriously

And one of my personal favorites

Customer: I need a fuse

Me: what kind of fuse?

Customer: an amp fuse

Me: ok, what size fuse?

Customer: I don't know

Me: ok well here's some fuses over here. How about a 25 amp fuse?

Customer: nah! I don't need all that! I've only got one amp! 

Me: hahaha


----------



## SkizeR

man this thread hasnt seen any action lately.. 

got a text today concerning my Zacp amp for sale. "so does it come with the digital watz meter?"..


----------



## bassace

"87dB*1000w = 87,000dB's man"

Yep. True story.


----------



## SciPunk

bassace said:


> "87dB*1000w = 87,000dB's man"
> 
> Yep. True story.


O-O...
that would shatter the earth...lol


----------



## Fetus

That reminds me of a guy I went to school with. One of his friends had a system, in which, "the subs put out 250 dB each, 500 total."
"You mean _amps_ that output 500 _watts_ total?"
"Nope, subs. The cops found him and made him pay for all the windows around town he had smashed with bass..."
This guy was a ******** artist, if you couldn't tell. He used to go on about all the street races/drags/drift/rally championships he had won all around Australia, but whenever you were in the car and he tried to show off, he would stall...


----------



## SciPunk

Fetus said:


> That reminds me of a guy I went to school with. One of his friends had a system, in which, "the subs put out 250 dB each, 500 total."
> "You mean _amps_ that output 500 _watts_ total?"
> "Nope, subs. The cops found him and made him pay for all the windows around town he had smashed with bass..."
> This guy was a ******** artist, if you couldn't tell. He used to go on about all the street races/drags/drift/rally championships he had won all around Australia, but whenever you were in the car and he tried to show off, he would stall...


/facepalm

Gotta love people who claim to have a great system or even just a expensive one, sometimes they even have pics. I remember one guy telling me about his system and how it sounded nice, he even showed me pics. 3 weeks later i saw the system at a show, owned by a completely different person who had no idea who the guy was...LOL


----------



## SkizeR

Fetus said:


> That reminds me of a guy I went to school with. One of his friends had a system, in which, "the subs put out 250 dB each, 500 total."
> "You mean _amps_ that output 500 _watts_ total?"
> "Nope, subs. The cops found him and made him pay for all the windows around town he had smashed with bass..."
> This guy was a ******** artist, if you couldn't tell. He used to go on about all the street races/drags/drift/rally championships he had won all around Australia, but whenever you were in the car and he tried to show off, he would stall...


i never really got why some people do this..


----------



## chithead

Was told tonight, that the center pole on the Cerwin Vega Stroker will pop out, like a circuit breaker when it blows. And you can push it back in, and it releases this fluid, and helps you get by until you can get it repaired. Kind of like a can of fix-a-flat, for your speaker.


----------



## turbo5upra

chithead said:


> Was told tonight, that the center pole on the Cerwin Vega Stroker will pop out, like a circuit breaker when it blows. And you can push it back in, and it releases this fluid, and helps you get by until you can get it repaired. Kind of like a can of fix-a-flat, for your speaker.


Ill give em an E for effort?


----------



## Oliver

chithead said:


> Was told tonight, that the center pole on the Cerwin Vega Stroker will pop out, like a circuit breaker when it blows. And you can push it back in, and it releases this fluid, and helps you get by until you can get it repaired. Kind of like a can of fix-a-flat, for your speaker.


 That's only if you buy one with* "Stroker Plus" !*
:laugh:


----------



## IBcivic

chithead said:


> Was told tonight, that the center pole on the Cerwin Vega Stroker will pop out, like a circuit breaker when it blows. And you can push it back in, and it releases this fluid, and helps you get by until you can get it repaired. Kind of like a can of fix-a-flat, for your speaker.


----------



## SkizeR

chithead said:


> Was told tonight, that the center pole on the Cerwin Vega Stroker will pop out, like a circuit breaker when it blows. And you can push it back in, and it releases this fluid, and helps you get by until you can get it repaired. Kind of like a can of fix-a-flat, for your speaker.


oh my..


----------



## TheBlindMan

"I've been in car audio for over 10 years, so what nakes you think I'm going to take your advice?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu

Anyone seen that movie... "Idiocracy" ? 

I heard one stupid comment at a general electronics store two days ago. The salesman was a real smart*ss. They had sofa and a pair of tower speakers, I sat down for a second and this salesman comes from nowhere. He said to me; "You must sit between the speakers in order to have proper stereo sound" 

I didn't even know that he was talking to me first, when I realized I like "Eh, sorry what?"

He continued; Yeah! If you move one speaker a meter (~about 3 feet btw) you must compensate by using an equal length of speaker cable on the other side. Your'e not sitting in-between!

I thought "Wtf what's he talking about... but after I saw his abnormal funny, serious look I just had to say "Ahhh... so that's how it works??   "

He said "Yeah cause sound moves at approximately 340 kilometers/hour"

He stood like 1 feet away and had this dead serious face and looked so damn convincing. Fortunately some dude shows up and asks him something, I walked away and lol'd silently xD


----------



## spl152db

Just sounds like he was trying to get you to sit dead center for proper imaging. Maybe I missed something. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EliteEmerz

That Pyle is considered high end. Had me cracking up

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hanatsu

spl152db said:


> Just sounds like he was trying to get you to sit dead center for proper imaging. Maybe I missed something.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


He also said it could be done by adding speaker cable on the other side ^^

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## Fricasseekid

I'm tired of people telling me they have Kentwood amps and speakers.


----------



## SciPunk

Fricasseekid said:


> I'm tired of people telling me they have Kentwood amps and speakers.


LOL i just found a CL ad that was listed as Kenwood, but when i read the descrip it said kentwood.


----------



## Woosey

Fricasseekid said:


> I'm tired of people telling me they have Kentwood amps and speakers.


Or Sony Exploit


----------



## Fricasseekid

Woosey said:


> Or Sony Exploit


My brother in law always calls them Sony XPods.


----------



## chad

As the guy stands in front of me with an amplifier still smoking, in for repair.

"Look dude, I know this for a fact, I'm an Electrical Engineer, gain is gain. I went into channel A, out of channel A into channel B, out of channel B into the speaker. That is twice as much gain, you can't argue with me.... Now can I rent an amp? I have a buncha people waiting for music"

Me: "Leave."


----------



## EliteEmerz

Fricasseekid said:


> I'm tired of people telling me they have Kentwood amps and speakers.


I just had an offer on craigslist for a pair of "banging Kentwood 12 subwoofers" in trade for something. Classic

I think the best part is that we've all heard Kentwood so many times. Kinda like when I see "labtops" on craigslist

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassace

TheBlindMan said:


> "I've been in car audio for over 10 years, so what nakes you think I'm going to take your advice?"


This happens all the time. Even though I am correct, they believe that just being ignorant in an industry for x amount of time justifies their abilities. I think we have all argued with these types.


----------



## Spyke

bassace said:


> This happens all the time. Even though I am correct, they believe that just being ignorant in an industry for x amount of time justifies their abilities. I think we have all argued with these types.


One of the guys I work with has been a mechanic for 35 years. Honestly, I wouldn't let him put air in my tires.


----------



## EliteEmerz

My old automotive electronics teacher used to make fun of me for running 0 gauge wire. Claimed 12 gauge was plenty. Showed him my 3 melted fuse blocks from when I had 4 gauge on a fosgate t10001bd. He still didn't believe there was any reason for 0 gauge wire

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad

EliteEmerz said:


> My old automotive electronics teacher used to make fun of me for running 0 gauge wire. Claimed 12 gauge was plenty. Showed him my 3 melted fuse blocks from when I had 4 gauge on a fosgate t10001bd. He still didn't believe there was any reason for 0 gauge wire
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


ummmmmmm


----------



## oilman

Little tiny hehe


----------



## SuMb0dY

SkizeR said:


> it is because of privacy settings.. and it was a whollleeeee page worth of comments lol. go to irragi alternators facebook and on their wall is a pic of a system diagram with like 60 speakers. read the comments. i did troll a tad to hard lol


I actually was able to catch this haha. I friended Iraggi. My god that guy put like 20 speakers in a single door. How big are his ****in doors!!! Haha what a freakshow. 

My god the things I could have done with the money he put in his system...

He shamed the nice HU he had with that imo lol


----------



## SkizeR

SuMb0dY said:


> I actually was able to catch this haha. I friended Iraggi. My god that guy put like 20 speakers in a single door. How big are his ****in doors!!! Haha what a freakshow.
> 
> My god the things I could have done with the money he put in his system...
> 
> He shamed the nice HU he had with that imo lol


haha i was thinking about this the other day. that **** was such a joke.


----------



## edzyy

my box is tuned to 67hz to hit the lows


----------



## IBcivic

All things being equal, the cable with higher strand count flows current more efficiently.

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## SuMb0dY

IBcivic said:


> All things being equal, the cable with higher strand count flows current more efficiently.
> 
> ROTFLMAO!


Gotta love the magic electrical myths. What happened to education nowadays? Lol


----------



## 07azhhr

nickb1570 said:


> "im going to use a 12 alpine type r for lowbass and a 12 jl w3v3 for mid bass."
> 
> i asked him why he didnt use a jl audio zr8 and he said
> 
> "im looking for good sounding mid bass" i just said good luck and walked away when he said that


 
Oh my I have heard very similar to this on another site. 

He said he was going to use two 12w7's in one box and 2 Type R's in another. When I asked why he stated he wanted SQ from one set and SPL from the other. I continued talking to him and I think I was able to get him to pick one set.

Another person on that site mentioned "I like these $10 Vifa tweets better then any $60 set out there". "They are the best tweets." A few days later "well I blew my Vifa's, what should I get now?". Turned out he was running them without any x-over and said "why do I need a x-over for a $20 set of tweets?" This person I just ignore now but the other person is a good member. He was just a little used to all bass and no vocals.


----------



## dratunes

when my ***** bleeds my bass gets louder.....


----------



## edzyy

Went to get some oil at autozone this morning

Young guy walked by and noticed the sub in the trunk. 

"hey what's that?"

"18 inch ascendant audio smd"

"wow, that's nice. I bet my 10 w7's are louder, though"

"possibly" (while I do love JL, i hate the smug folks that buy their stuff and swear it's the best stuff in the world. Run into one of these guys at least 3x a month)

"wanna check it out"

"sure"

Soon as he opens the trunk, i see a black/red boss amp. The subs were in a very very tiny sealed enclosure. 

Front end consisted of stock speakers, stock headunit, and a ****ty loc to get a signal to the amp. 

Let him sit in the car and play it as loudly as he wanted to. (empty garage with the windows up)

10 minutes later, He walked out the car in awe. Was amazed that the front stage could "keep up"(his words) with all that bass. 

He's coming by later today to talk and hopefully revamp his setup.


----------



## EliteEmerz

dratunes said:


> when my ***** bleeds my bass gets louder.....


That gave me a solid giggle

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rrrrolla

When I was 17 (300 hundred dollar first car), I drilled down through the roof of my car to suspend some little enclosures I made for some factory 6" speakers out of 1/4 inch plywood from an old tree fort. In the trunk was a pair of old home audio speakers. I thought it was great!


----------



## EliteEmerz

Rrrrolla said:


> When I was 17 (300 hundred dollar first car), I drilled down through the roof of my car to suspend some little enclosures I made for some factory 6" speakers out of 1/4 inch plywood from an old tree fort. In the trunk was a pair of old home audio speakers. I thought it was great!


:thumbup:

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwjmkv

I went in to a local shop looking to see if they had the equipment to run an active set-up. I told the guy i wanted tweeters, mids, mid bass, and a sub and DSP. The idiot, said, "man you dont need all that! technology has made where all you need is coaxials and a sub. There is no need for all that extra stuff in your car. Trust me youll be saving a lot of money." great sales person.


----------



## Sonus

I used to work in a hi fi store many years ago. On a saturday morning a young student came in, looking like he just ended the party of all parties, with his NAD amplifier which was dead. Here's the conversation he had with one of my colleagues;

Student: It was working fine, but at 3am it suddenly stopped working after a small flame and a plume of smoke came through the top lid

My colleague; well it's probably been overloaded and needs a repair

Student: what kind of repair?

Colleague: Simple, we only need to refill it with smoke and flames

Student: Cool how long will that take?

Man we laughed


----------



## dr.vacation

IN civic said:


> All things being equal, the cable with higher strand count flows current more efficiently.
> 
> ROTFLMAO!


why is that stupid? electrons flow on the outside of wire,and multi strand wire is rated to carry more amps than solid wire of the same gauge,and yes they don't actually flow as bump into each other and pass the signal/electrons along,so the more surface area the lower the resistance,and finer wires/ larger stand count equals lower resistance,I worked in aerospace and we ran super fine stand wires to keep size and weight down all the time


----------



## bassace

dr.vacation said:


> why is that stupid? electrons flow on the outside of wire,and multi strand wire is rated to carry more amps than solid wire of the same gauge,and yes they don't actually flow as bump into each other and pass the signal/electrons along,so the more surface area the lower the resistance,and finer wires/ larger stand count equals lower resistance,I worked in aerospace and we ran super fine stand wires to keep size and weight down all the time


I believe what you are referring to is known as the 'Skin Effect'. 

According to this article: 
Skin effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is prevalent concern in A/C signals. Where the current density becomes exponentially greater as you move from the inside to the outside of the wire. 

Does is really matter in car audio where we would most likely have a varying DC signal which would vary from 13.8V to 14.4 or 12V to 14.4? I think this is true. But how much is the current density difference from the inside to the outside in this case? 

If you are really concerned with this, I guess you would run multiple 8-gauge wires instead of one 1/0 wire to increase the total surface area of the combined conductors. 

I guess the greatest benefit to having 2000+ strands is that you can have more surface area contact to a crimped connector. The best way to find out is to set up several experiments in a laboratory to simulate a car stereo and take measurements to see if this has a profound effect.

That said, I guess it is better to run multiple runs of 12-ga wire to the speaker instead of one 8-ga/4-gauge. 

Maybe some guys like Steve Meade's Tahoe with large amount of current from the amps to the subwoofers would benefit from this.

Edit: Maybe tweeters should have dual/quad voice coils, where there would be an increased surface area given the same amount of copper is used to its single VC brother. At 5-20kHz, I guess this would have a more profound impact at reducing impedance. Just all guesses and theories at this point.


----------



## turbo5upra

bassace said:


> I believe what you are referring to is known as the 'Skin Effect'.
> 
> According to this article:
> Skin effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is prevalent concern in A/C signals. Where the current density becomes exponentially greater as you move from the inside to the outside of the wire.
> 
> Does is really matter in car audio where we would most likely have a varying DC signal which would vary from 13.8V to 14.4 or 12V to 14.4? I think this is true. But how much is the current density difference from the inside to the outside in this case?
> 
> If you are really concerned with this, I guess you would run multiple 8-gauge wires instead of one 1/0 wire to increase the total surface area of the combined conductors.
> 
> I guess the greatest benefit to having 2000+ strands is that you can have more surface area contact to a crimped connector. The best way to find out is to set up several experiments in a laboratory to simulate a car stereo and take measurements to see if this has a profound effect.
> 
> That said, I guess it is better to run multiple runs of 12-ga wire to the speaker instead of one 8-ga/4-gauge.
> 
> Maybe some guys like Steve Meade's Tahoe with large amount of current from the amps to the subwoofers would benefit from this.
> 
> Edit: Maybe tweeters should have dual/quad voice coils, where there would be an increased surface area given the same amount of copper is used to its single VC brother. At 5-20kHz, I guess this would have a more profound impact at reducing impedance. Just all guesses and theories at this point.



Call me an idiot... But isn't car audio all about alternating current?


----------



## todd131

Batteries are by definition DC.


----------



## dr.vacation

a signal that goes back and forth is ...alternating current


----------



## 98koukile

One of my friends thinks everything I've learned on here is crazy and you can't beat an amp screwed to the back of a box with anything. He also said an 8" JBL sub running off of 200w rms would shake my whole car so much that I would hate it even with alphadamp. I told him I give him a month after my install is done before he wants me to do his truck.


----------



## IBcivic

dr.vacation said:


> a signal that goes back and forth is ...alternating current


Yup..it is 12vac....:laugh:

Better tear out all your house wiring,because it is all solid strand wire.


----------



## IBcivic

The skin effect is due to opposing eddy currents induced by the changing magnetic field resulting from the alternating current. At 60 Hz in copper, the skin depth is about 8.5*mm. At *high frequencies* the skin depth becomes much smaller.

Since we are dealing with 12vdc, there is no skin effect....zero, zip, nada.....

The reason car audio power cable manufacturers use high strand count is for increased flexibility. That's it.


----------



## Oliver

dr.vacation said:


> a signal that goes back and forth is ...alternating current


... or, bi-directional DC 



IBcivic said:


> Yup..it is 12vac....:laugh:
> 
> Better tear out *all your house wiring,because it is all solid strand wire*.


I replaced all the wires to the transformer with silver ones, has taken me twelve years to complete, I own a grader, ditch-witch and several other necessary tools, but now there is an airiness in my super-tweeters, a midiness to my mids and a growl to my subs Ha-ha

If sleeping at night wasn't such a high priority, I'd sell these wires and other home audio golden eggs to doctors and lawyers and such !


----------



## MarkZ

bassace said:


> Does is really matter in car audio where we would most likely have a varying DC signal which would vary from 13.8V to 14.4 or 12V to 14.4?


"Varying DC" = AC 



> I think this is true. But how much is the current density difference from the inside to the outside in this case?


Not much. The skin effect only becomes a pest at VERY high frequencies. Much higher than 20kHz. 

However, it all depends on what "all else being equal" means. If we're talking about same diameter cable, higher strand count = higher packing fraction = more copper = lower resistance. But like you said, if this is something to worry about, then you'd just use a higher gauge wire to achieve the same thing anyway.


----------



## Fricasseekid

This thread used to be fun.


----------



## chad

Even at 20K skin effect is a moot point unless your speaker wires are larger than a fire-hose. Even then it's not per strand unless each strand is individually insulated and by insulated I mean not just DC insulated because we ARE talking skin effect here right? AND properly spaced for the frequency..

Now if we start talking RF then it's a whole different story. It's why real RF cable looks like this. IF the skin effect to strand count theory were true that ****er would be packed with the tiniest stranded wire you could find.


----------



## IBcivic

MarkZ said:


> "Varying DC" = AC
> 
> 
> 
> Not much. The skin effect only becomes a pest at VERY high frequencies. Much higher than 20kHz.
> 
> However, it all depends on what "all else being equal" means. If we're talking about same diameter cable, higher strand count = higher packing fraction = more copper = lower resistance. But like you said, if this is something to worry about, then you'd just use a higher gauge wire to achieve the same thing anyway.


All thing being equal>>>> Same weight/grade of copper per linear foot


----------



## turbo5upra

todd131 said:


> Batteries are by definition DC.


My speakers don't perform very well with dc... I mean they push out or suck in nice... But they tend to stay there


----------



## bassace

MarkZ said:


> Not much. The skin effect only becomes a pest at VERY high frequencies. Much higher than 20kHz.


Well, transmission lines use several conductors instead of one to increase the surface area given the same amount of conductor used.

Edit: Looking at what Chad said, I guess it really doesn't matter. It's not like we are moving a huge amount of current such as transmission lines.


----------



## bassace

IBcivic said:


> All thing being equal>>>> Same weight/grade of copper per linear foot


Right that is what I meant....


----------



## MarkZ

bassace said:


> Well, transmission lines use several conductors instead of one to increase the surface area given the same amount of conductor used.


... 

Not sure how you're refuting what I said. Have you calculated the skin depth at 20kHz?


----------



## bassace

MarkZ said:


> ...
> 
> Not sure how you're refuting what I said. Have you calculated the skin depth at 20kHz?


Sorry, I came out the wrong way. :inquisitive: I just edited the post a minute ago.

I realize even though transmission lines use multiple runs, I should realize that they are moving huge amounts of current as compared to our tweeters. So in their very high current application the skin effect is something to consider even at 60Hz.


----------



## MarkZ

Haha yeah. In car audio, there are easy ways to skin a cat, but some people insist on finding the hardest and most expensive ways to skin the damned thing. 

For example, I can try to find the highest strand count cables I can find to minimize skin depth, or exclusively use flat cable because the surface area is higher. Or, I could just spend an extra 20 cents a foot on a slightly larger cable and achieve the SAME EXACT THING.

Or, at an even bigger picture level...

I can invest $1500 on revamping my entire electrical system so that it consistently outputs 14.4v so my 100w amplifier is able to produce maximum power. Or, I could just spend $50 more on a 150w amp and not give a **** about the supply voltage.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I was going to spend Thousands to upgrade my speaker,power and house wiring to get the purist sound possible from my house system.However,the damn electric company refuses to rewind their generators and replace their transmission wires with high end audio wire so it would just be a waste of money.

But I think I will rewind my alternator with 1/0 OFC.
That should fix my car audio problems.


----------



## hurrication

Thread derailed. Ain't nobody got time for wire talk!


----------



## todd131

dr.vacation said:


> a signal that goes back and forth is ...alternating current


Huh?

Do I need to be taught something here? Batteries provide direct current not alternating. That's why we need inverters to run our computers off the battery/alternator power.


----------



## Fetus

bassace said:


> It's not like we are moving a huge amount of current such as transmission lines.


Transmission lines don't run all that much current, really...


----------



## Fricasseekid

todd131 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Do I need to be taught something here? Batteries provide direct current not alternating. That's why we need inverters to run our computers off the battery/alternator power.


You need to start a new thread in the technical forum and beat the dead horse somewhere else. Y'all are ****ing up one of the best threads on the forum.


----------



## todd131

^lol. Point taken, sir


----------



## chad

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> However,the damn electric company refuses to rewind their generators and replace their transmission wires with high end audio wire so it would just be a waste of money.


Did you say pretty-please? Worked for me.



Fetus said:


> Transmission lines don't run all that much current, really...


Bam, right out of the park.....


----------



## petern23

3 letters: SQL


----------



## Fricasseekid

petern23 said:


> 3 letters: SQL



A system that plays high quality sound and gets loud doing it?

Yeah, your right. That's so dumb!


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> A system that plays high quality sound and gets loud doing it?
> 
> Yeah, your right. That's so dumb!


so dumb i might even try it.. oh wait, i already am


----------



## HondAudio

hurrication said:


> Thread derailed. Ain't nobody got time for wire talk!


----------



## cyberdraven

SkizeR said:


> so dumb i might even try it.. oh wait, i already am


No sh*t but were doing this here. weve even have SQL competitions all around the country. SQ judge stands couple of feet away from the car. Competitor opens the trunk and doors, plays loud music and judged SQ the way we usually do. It was really fun and honestly they are some serious cars that images well with a very very good depth.

Thanks

Paeng


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

"I think i blew my ohms"


----------



## Fricasseekid

cyberdraven said:


> No sh*t but were doing this here. weve even have SQL competitions all around the country. SQ judge stands couple of feet away from the car. Competitor opens the trunk and doors, plays loud music and judged SQ the way we usually do. It was really fun and honestly they are some serious cars that images well with a very very good depth.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paeng


I'm not sure this helps our case.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> I'm not sure this helps our case.


not the slightest..


----------



## Oliver

These just seem more wiriery, I always leave home without them



> Anjou Speaker Cable
> Anjou Speaker Cable
> 3 foot pair - $2750
> 
> 8 foot pair - $5250
> 
> 12 foot pair - $7250





> Litz designs minimize skin effect, can offer low inductance, and braided litz designs have good rejection to Radio Frequency Interference (RFI). Finally, twin parallel conductors can be as simple as a standard zip cord, or as advanced as two flat “plates” with a thin layer of dielectric between them.


----------



## Guitarfreak235

friend: hey how many watts does your amp have?
me: 250
friend: thats weak, my volvo comes stock with 500 watts your system must blow.


im not an expert by any means but car audio has become a competition of "watts". throw fidelity out the window and give me a cheap amp with a sticker reading 4,000 watts please.


----------



## Spyke

Guitarfreak235 said:


> friend: hey how many watts does your amp have?
> me: 250
> friend: thats weak, my volvo comes stock with 500 watts your system must blow.
> 
> 
> im not an expert by any means but car audio has become a competition of "watts". throw fidelity out the window and give me a cheap amp with a sticker reading 4,000 watts please.


There's always been a camp that is all about watts. Namely the spl guys. The difference is that now, most people are so stupid that they believe that a 4kw amp can be bought for $150. And that they can brag about numbers to their friends who are all equally as stupid.

Edit: I'm not talking about spl guys being stupid. I'm referring to the average guy with the 2kw sony sub in his lowered civic.


----------



## Guitarfreak235

Spyke said:


> There's always been a camp that is all about watts. Namely the spl guys. The difference is that now, most people are so stupid that they believe that a 4kw amp can be bought for $150. And that they can brag about numbers to their friends who are all equally as stupid.
> 
> Edit: I'm not talking about spl guys being stupid. I'm referring to the average guy with the 2kw sony sub in his lowered civic.


yeah i know so many guys that say oh these subs hit hard. no they dont they distort like crazy thats not bass. i have lame kicker cvt12s in my truck that sound better than so many systems.... and thats saying something


----------



## claydo

This summer I had a salesman at a shop scoff when I mentioned I was running some home drivers in my car...........he said they would soon fail because home speakers aren't built to withstand the voltage fluctuations in a mobile environment. Of course he had some components that I should buy immediately, before my speakers died.......LOL. When I said my iPod was my main source of listening he was taken aback again. He told me if I cared anything about sq, I wouldn't even own one, let alone hook it up to a nice stereo. When I told him my iPod was full of my CD collection ripped in lossless he looked baffled, got pissed and said mp3 sucks............I gave up, smiled, and left.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Spyke said:


> There's always been a camp that is all about watts. Namely the spl guys. The difference is that now, most people are so stupid that they believe that a 4kw amp can be bought for $150. And that they can brag about numbers to their friends who are all equally as stupid.
> 
> Edit: I'm not talking about spl guys being stupid. I'm referring to the average guy with the 2kw sony sub in his lowered civic.


LOL I've shown people like that what my itty bitty high quality 4ch a/b amp I run my subs with can do. I doubt they believe me when I say it's only rated for like 340rms per side bridged. It may be small and relatively low power but it has headroom for miles. Quality is definately better than quantity. Too many people get caught up on cheap wattage. What good is an amp with big power if it runs out of steam quickly? And gets its ass whipped by an amp that supposedly only puts out HALF the power? It's like a 300hp v8 vs a 300hp 4cyl. They both might make that amount of hp but how they do it is what matters.


----------



## AAAAAAA

LOL you just submited a bunch of stuff worthy for this thread haha



Hillbilly SQ said:


> LOL I've shown people like that what my itty bitty high quality 4ch a/b amp I run my subs with can do. I doubt they believe me when I say it's only rated for like 340rms per side bridged. It may be small and relatively low power but it *has headroom for miles*. Quality is definately better than quantity. Too many people get caught up on *cheap wattage.What good is an amp with big power if it runs out of steam quickly? And gets its ass whipped by an amp that supposedly only puts out HALF the power? It's like a 300hp v8 vs a 300hp 4cyl. They both might make that amount of hp but how they do it is what matters.*.


----------



## MarkZ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> LOL I've shown people like that what my itty bitty high quality 4ch a/b amp I run my subs with can do. I doubt they believe me when I say it's only rated for like 340rms per side bridged. It may be small and relatively low power but it has headroom for miles. Quality is definately better than quantity. Too many people get caught up on cheap wattage. What good is an amp with big power if it runs out of steam quickly? And gets its ass whipped by an amp that supposedly only puts out HALF the power? It's like a 300hp v8 vs a 300hp 4cyl. They both might make that amount of hp but how they do it is what matters.


Um... a small amp with "lots of headroom" is really a big amp. About 20 years ago, a lot of companies were making large amps and putting low power outputs in their spec sheets to try to get people to think that their brand was innately superior. It's marketing.


----------



## spl152db

MarkZ said:


> Um... a small amp with "lots of headroom" is really a big amp. About 20 years ago, a lot of companies were making large amps and putting low power outputs in their spec sheets to try to get people to think that their brand was innately superior. It's marketing.


like zuki.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

lol I knew I had lots of good material for this thread in my last post. To be honest, the itty bitty amp in question just got moved to frontstage and it's meh at best. Worked better on subs. The big Zuki with endless headroom fried out of nowhere so it's being replaced with a PPI PC1000.1. Replacing a class a/b cow with a class d cow. I'll let you rock my subs in ATL spl152db and I guarantee I won't have one blow up during or on the way home either after a few loud demo's


----------



## spl152db

Hillbilly SQ said:


> lol I knew I had lots of good material for this thread in my last post. To be honest, the itty bitty amp in question just got moved to frontstage and it's meh at best. Worked better on subs. The big Zuki with endless headroom fried out of nowhere so it's being replaced with a PPI PC1000.1. Replacing a class a/b cow with a class d cow. I'll let you rock my subs in ATL spl152db and I guarantee I won't have one blow up during or on the way home either after a few loud demo's


I never said they would blow up?  my like zuki comment was referring to marketing. 
I can bring my RTA again so you can tune up your new deck if you want? I'm still on the fence on going since I don't have a system currently.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

spl152db said:


> I never said they would blow up?  my like zuki comment was referring to marketing.
> I can bring my RTA again so you can tune up your new deck if you want? I'm still on the fence on going since I don't have a system currently.


Just prodding man so no worries. I'll give it a good driving position tune by ear then a good tune with the seat slid back and upright. Then have Mark tweak my demo tune so it doesn't pull to the right so bad.


----------



## Woosey

Oliver said:


> These just seem more wiriery, I always leave home without them


OMG!

This is the right thing for this thread!!!

Who comes up with this? Who buys this?

Pear Cable Audio Cables - Cable Measurements - Frequency Response Plot


----------



## Spyke

Woosey said:


> OMG!
> 
> This is the right thing for this thread!!!
> 
> Who comes up with this? Who buys this?
> 
> Pear Cable Audio Cables - Cable Measurements - Frequency Response Plot


You can also use snake oil to lube yourself up.


----------



## Oliver

Woosey said:


> OMG!
> 
> This is the right thing for this thread!!!
> 
> Who comes up with this? Who buys this?
> 
> Pear Cable Audio Cables - Cable Measurements - Frequency Response Plot


Audio-philes(feels) - audiofools 

*If you have the money, we'll make the time 
*


----------



## chad

wow.


----------



## 12v Electronics

Just proves that you can write whatever you want on the Internet and many people will take it as gospel.


----------



## hurrication

Guitarfreak235 said:


> yeah i know so many guys that say oh these subs hit hard. no they dont they distort like crazy thats not bass.


I can't recall the entire conversation verbatim because I was buzzed, but last year I was at a bar of all places and a couple of SPL guys (who were very proud of their DD and Sundown) overheard me talking to my buddy about a future install I was planning and struck up a convo. They almost got offended when I told them it was a SQ install with 350 total rms watts. Nothing they said was truly stupid, but I remember one of them defining what he thought sound quality was solely as: "the bass being able to hit the highs AND the lows".

He left the bar and started making laps around the block in his scion toaster with the bass cranked. We left and were walking down the sidewalk as he made a lap and the song he was playing hit a note that was probably around 60-65hz and all you could hear was pure distortion - no bass. I could tell his subs were hating life. His waveform probably looked just like the silhouette of his scion's roofline. :worried:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

He must have heard you say something about Sine waves and thought you said Scion waves.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll tell you what though, some people if you build their box to peak in just the right area they'll be happy happy happy even though you think it's crappy crappy crappy


----------



## chad

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll tell you what though, some people if you build their box to peak in just the right area they'll be happy happy happy even though you think it's crappy crappy crappy


There's nothing wrong with that 

I tossed a peaky box I built for fun in the civic... I loved it for the day it was in there, Was happy to have something somewhat musical back but shaking the **** out of the car was fun for a day.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What's fun is on the rare occations I build a peaky mess for someone to enjoy their droning rap on is "testing" it in my own vehicle. Definately fun but always afraid of accidentaly blowing their subs. I never turn something I built loose without a quick "test" to make sure everythings kosher.


----------



## Fricasseekid

You design sub boxes for Jews?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Fricasseekid said:


> You design sub boxes for Jews?




nevermind, just got it. However, the last box I designed and let him learn by "helping" the guy was half Catholic half Jewish.


----------



## Jroo

A couple of years back, I was pulling equipment out of a car I was selling. I went back to the place that did the original install and they were going to pull some equipment and put back some OEM stuff. The installer comes back telling me who ever did the install was a joke. He pointed out all the wrong things done and said things like “who did this was a joke.” I kept the original install sheet and showed him who signed off as the person that did the install. It was of course the very same guy ripping everything. He ended up walking in the back of the shop and we never saw him the rest of the time I was there.


----------



## chad

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I never turn something I built loose without a quick "test" to make sure everythings kosher.


No balls no glory.


----------



## Brad92

Jroo said:


> A couple of years back, I was pulling equipment out of a car I was selling. I went back to the place that did the original install and they were going to pull some equipment and put back some OEM stuff. The installer comes back telling me who ever did the install was a joke. He pointed out all the wrong things done and said things like “who did this was a joke.” I kept the original install sheet and showed him who signed off as the person that did the install. It was of course the very same guy ripping everything. He ended up walking in the back of the shop and we never saw him the rest of the time I was there.


This is one of the funniest ones in here

Posted with a solar powered calculator


----------



## Richv72

I think its funny when you hear people saying about their subs "This (dc audio) subwoofer is a beast. its rated for 1500rms but can easily take way more". The same people always end up having to recone their blown (DC Audio) subwoofer.


----------



## Alexn09

A coworker of mine noticed I had a nice "system" in my car and asked who installed it for me. I told her I liked to do all of my own installations because it was fun for me and it was a hobby of mine. She asked if I could take a look at her system because she unhooked most of the wiring and couldn't figure out how to hook it back up (I believe this was in preparation for selling the car, which didn't happen). 

I took a look under the hood to see if the power cable was just laying around the bay somewhere and found a 16gauge lead hanging next to the battery. I thought hmmmm I wonder what that was for. So I asked where is your amp hooked up? She pulled up a backseat and low and behold there was the amp and that little red wire from the battery! I couldn't believe that someone had hooked up an amp with such a tiny wire!? So I follow the equally small ground wire to what I assumed will be a seat bolt. Even worse...

The ground cable was wrapped around a black painted screw.. That was screwed into a plastic seat rail cover. I couldn't freaking believe that this amp ever powered anything at all. So I go ahead and hook up power to the sub anyway and started the car to see if the signal wire was still powered. The little "760W" pioneer amp lit up for me so I followed the speaker wire under the back seat and into the trunk. 

Now inside the trunk I see two 12"JL subs mounted to a broken sheet of plexi in some awful attempt at a band pass box. Through the plexi I could see that these subs had absolutely no substance to them. I was like dang this can't get any worse. So I grab the speaker leads from the amp and ask again, "This used to actually work, right??" She says to me, "yeah dawg, that sh*t bumped effin hard!" I said okay and fed the wires into the terminal cup which also happened to be falling out of the box. That's when I noticed something else weird. There was only one pair of wires hooked up to the terminal so I assumed the subs must be wired together. So I investigate further..

I follow the mismatched wire to the right sub and realize that the left sub had no wires on it at all. The voice coils weren't even wired together on it, it was just sitting passive in the box. I asked her if she had touched the sub wiring and she said no she just unhooked the speaker leads from the box. So I just said okay well this sub isn't even hooked up to the amp to which she replied yeah it is cause they both move when the bass hits.  lol

I go back to the amp and plug in the cheap VCR RCAs and realize the left channel input is broken off and in the amp somewhere. Someone had probably kicked it because of it's bad mounting location. At this point I don't even say anything about it or the maxed gain and bass boost.

So now everything is "wired" up and I say go turn on some music. She goes up front and pops in a ripped cd. Lil Wayne comes on and the absolutely blown stock speakers just blare some in audible crap while one tiny sub rattles subtly in this broken box.

At this point she grins from ear to ear and says, "That's why you my dawg!!!!"

I guess as long as she was happy I was glad I could help!!


----------



## crazyirish

(Upon seeing my little 40x2 Amp bridged into a single 12)

"You're gonna need a bigger amp than that. That 12" sub will blow if you don't give it at least 250 watts!"


----------



## Oliver

chad said:


> There's nothing wrong with that
> 
> I tossed a peaky box I built for fun in the civic... I loved it for the day it was in there, Was happy to have something somewhat musical back *but shaking the **** out of the car was fun for a day.*


Her name was Julie, I married her


----------



## Oliver

Alexn09 said:


> A coworker of mine ...
> At this point she grins from ear to ear and says, "That's why you my dawg!!!!"
> 
> I guess as long as she was happy I was glad I could help!!


I was her dawg when I was fifteen and put those JL subs in there


----------



## Alexn09

Oliver said:


> I was her dawg when I was fifteen and put those JL subs in there


Haha my first system was literally the exact same amp (an updated version, cosmetically), with two Memphis audio twelves in a prefab sealed box from electronic express. I eventually got another matching amp and ran both subs off those two amps, both were mounted to the box . My electrical was far superior to this mess I recently ran into haha

I also ran a set of type R comps off my pioneer headunit and wondered why I had no midbass


----------



## vwjmkv

Hillbilly SQ said:


> nevermind, just got it. However, the last box I designed and let him learn by "helping" *the guy was half Catholic half Jewish*.


:huh2::speechless::blank:


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

Heres one.
I had an old MMats amp that had to be repaired.
I paid good money to get it fixed. Got it back. In just a few minutes It fried in the same way it was, before, it was so called fixed.
So, I sent it back. They didnt want to fix it again. Said it was my fault ( rolls eyes ) 
I argue about the guarantee they offer. We go on and on about this and after a few days of going back and forth the owner gets on the phone and tries to talk me into buy his new line of amps. He tells me, and get ready for this one, " we can fix your amp again but this will be the last time we fix it for free because that amp is known to have a defect. We have a wall full of those and cant do anything with them" SO basically he tells me he took my $150 or whatever it was to fix a already defect amp he knows will blow again. Then tries to get me to buy another amp. Wait.. ( Im confused as he tells me all this ) He just told me his amps are defective and will blow again and wants me to buy another one?

Yea.... No more MMats for me...

I sold the amp when I got it back from them. Cheap too... I just wanted it gone.


----------



## Guitarfreak235

hurrication said:


> ...His waveform probably looked just like the silhouette of his scion's roofline. :worried:


Lol!


----------



## Brad92

I always think its funny when someone gauges how good their system is by how much the rearview mirror and outside mirrors shake. Then when you try and tell them otherwise, they act like you're an idiot.

Posted with a solar powered calculator


----------



## Thunderplains

I heard a phase today that makes me shudder and have the hairs on my arm stand up..

"Just tie it into that wire there" and "you can get away with using a 10ga wire.. 4 and 2 ga terminals are just for marketing"

the former is more related to a remote starter but applies to audio as well..


----------



## MarkZ

Thunderplains said:


> I heard a phase today that makes me shudder and have the hairs on my arm stand up..
> 
> "Just tie it into that wire there" and "you can get away with using a 10ga wire.. 4 and 2 ga terminals are just for marketing"
> 
> the former is more related to a remote starter but applies to audio as well..


They usually _are_ just for marketing...


----------



## Guitarfreak235

I constantly have guys ask me what they should do to their system and if I could help. First question I ask to get a feel for what they want

Me: you want new speakers or just a sub?

Them: nah my stock speakers sound great I just want some bass.

I kid you not every single time people think the stock speakers are great. It amazes me how ignorant people are with audio. It is probably one of the hobbies where the least number of people in it understand it. 

Lol I remember getting some Pyle 6x9s and drilling 1 inch "ports" into the speaker boxes.... Oh how things have changed. Largely in thanks to this place!


----------



## chad

Some stock systems do sound good and the owner simply needs more low end.


----------



## Oliver

Guitarfreak235 said:


> It amazes me how ignorant people are with audio. It is probably one of the hobbies where the least number of people in it understand it.


100 % or biggest improvement !

You get the full range of frequencies, Really improves the total picture - adding a subwoofer


----------



## Guitarfreak235

chad said:


> Some stock systems do sound good and the owner simply needs more low end.


Right newer systems sound pretty decent stock.... But what about the car the average high schooler has??


----------



## Guitarfreak235

Oliver said:


> 100 % or biggest improvement !
> 
> You get the full range of frequencies, Really improves the total picture - adding a subwoofer


Yes I would want sub bass no matter what music I listened to, it's a HUGE improvement in sound but let's be honest, the people I'm speaking of just wanna shake the car beside them at a stoplight


----------



## maryin

The great enemy of the truth is very often not the lie -- deliberate, contrived and dishonest


----------



## Victor_inox

Guitarfreak235 said:


> Right newer systems sound pretty decent stock.... But what about the car the average high schooler has??


And what car that would be? 
Around here every 16 y/o driving brand new car/truck.


----------



## hurrication

Yeah, all of the high schoolers in suburbia have newer and nicer cars than me!


----------



## Victor_inox

hurrication said:


> Yeah, all of the high schoolers in suburbia have newer and nicer cars than me!


 exactly!


----------



## SkizeR

not me lol


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> not me lol


 you know what I've had in high school?

Nothing... no car... my parents decided that bicycle is all I needed. 
On a positive side my ass was half it's today's size.


----------



## The real Subzero

time to jump back on that bike eh?


----------



## turbo5upra

I've added a 5 channel and a sub powering factory speakers in a decent amount of cars... Usually works pretty well.


----------



## MarkZ

Yeah, all depends on the speakers. My stock midranges were not very good, but I kept the stock tweeters.

Then again, they're just tweeters, which don't matter a whole lot. <flame suit on>


----------



## Victor_inox

The real Subzero said:


> time to jump back on that bike eh?


 I'm trying..


----------



## RNBRAD

Interesting read. 

The Top Audio Systems in Six Luxury Cars Tested and Ranked -- Edmunds.com


----------



## chad

IIRC Bing tested the Genesis one.


----------



## RNBRAD

I think company's doing OEM systems, would be nice to see expansion capability for those that want it. Kind of like the cards for the old Symmetry system. if I want time delay, or 120 bands of equalization or whatever. Purchase the card, plug it in and go.


----------



## chad

Look at the people that are not basshead kids, that are into car audio as a percentage of their market base.....

nobody gives a ****.


----------



## Victor_inox

RNBRAD said:


> I think company's doing OEM systems, would be nice to see expansion capability for those that want it. Kind of like the cards for the old Symmetry system. if I want time delay, or 120 bands of equalization or whatever. Purchase the card, plug it in and go.


How much do you think car manufacturers will be charging for that option? 1thousand or 2? how many will be sold then? they still charge 2 grands for something Garmin does for 300 or less.


----------



## minbari

Victor_inox said:


> How much do you think car manufacturers will be charging for that option? 1thousand or 2? how many will be sold then? they still charge 2 grands for something Garmin does for 300 or less.


exactly right. the "premium stereo" package on most cars is a $2-3k option. compare that to what you could yourself with $2-3k. which would sound better and have more volume?


----------



## metanium

turbo5upra said:


> I've added a 5 channel and a sub powering factory speakers in a decent amount of cars... Usually works pretty well.


^^^THIS! I have added several 5-channel plus sub upgrades to factory systems myself. I think its the biggest reasonable-budget improvement you can make to most cars.


----------



## 12v Electronics

RNBRAD said:


> I think company's doing OEM systems, would be nice to see expansion capability for those that want it. Kind of like the cards for the old Symmetry system. if I want time delay, or 120 bands of equalization or whatever. Purchase the card, plug it in and go.


That won't make Pandora sound any better.


----------



## Spyke

Victor_inox said:


> And what car that would be?
> Around here every 16 y/o driving brand new car/truck.


Yeah, when the hell did this start? Shouldn't kids be starting low and working for something nice? Oh right, we need to teach them how to get things they can't afford at a young age.


----------



## chad

My dad was nice enough to drive me to get a 1978 monte carlo I had to start with a screwdriver, from under the hood because it had no electrical system.

hey, it was cheap, and a wiring harness was not that much money back then.


----------



## Oliver

Now-a-days, kids try to strip the copper out of wiring harnesses after they rip them out of the cars ( and steal the catalytic converter)


----------



## RNBRAD

Victor_inox said:


> How much do you think car manufacturers will be charging for that option? 1thousand or 2? how many will be sold then? they still charge 2 grands for something Garmin does for 300 or less.


That's all car manufacturers are missing is the control aspect of the stereo. They have absolutely everything else. The DSP's are already built in, the consumer just does not have access to adjust it. Some people can access back door menu's and what not to get to it but could void stereo warranty. I guess they are afraid we may blow something up. Most people don't want it but should be an option for those that do. Like I said, it's already in place. Control is the only feature OEM is lacking. Otherwise you can't buy an aftermarket unit that has the features of some of these OEM units, not even close.


----------



## cruzinbill

Victor_inox said:


> you know what I've had in high school?
> 
> Nothing... no car... my parents decided that bicycle is all I needed.
> On a positive side my ass was half it's today's size.


Guess you shoulda got a damn job then ya bum!


----------



## Spyke

cruzinbill said:


> Guess you shoulda got a damn job then ya bum!


Are you kidding!? Victor is from russia. If you don't have a job by 8 years old they throw you in the gulag.


----------



## Spyke

RNBRAD said:


> That's all car manufacturers are missing is the control aspect of the stereo. They have absolutely everything else. The DSP's are already built in, the consumer just does not have access to adjust it. Some people can access back door menu's and what not to get to it but could void stereo warranty. I guess they are afraid we may blow something up. Most people don't want it but should be an option for those that do. Like I said, it's already in place. Control is the only feature OEM is lacking.* Otherwise you can't buy an aftermarket unit that has the features of some of these OEM units,* not even close.


Except for adjustability? 

I suspected as much. Hook a fullrange(oem) speaker to a stock hu set to flat and it sounds decent. Hook it to an aftermarket hu set to flat and it sounds like crap.


----------



## cruzinbill

Spyke said:


> Are you kidding!? Victor is from russia. If you don't have a job by 8 years old they throw you in the gulag.


8? they must be getting relaxed over there.....

I forgot to post my tidbit also.

I learned today that your battery determines the voltage of your car. So if you want a 24v system..... simply change your battery to a 24v battery and in a modern car the ecu will adjust everything to be 24v. 

Heard it in autozone this morning, when a kid was asking what battery he needed to get the most out of his amp.


----------



## Guitarfreak235

cruzinbill said:


> 8? they must be getting relaxed over there.....
> 
> I forgot to post my tidbit also.
> 
> I learned today that your battery determines the voltage of your car. So if you want a 24v system..... simply change your battery to a 24v battery and in a modern car the ecu will adjust everything to be 24v.
> 
> Heard it in autozone this morning, when a kid was asking what battery he needed to get the most out of his amp.


or 2 regular batteries in series? haha but id want to double check that before i trusted someone that works at autozone


edit: im an idiot..


----------



## cruzinbill

Guitarfreak235 said:


> or 2 regular batteries in series? haha but id want to double check that before i trusted someone that works at autozone


kid just nodded and walked out... I think he was asking which battery they had with the best reserve capacity instead got hit with a wall of stupid. I had to stop what I was doing and walk over 2 isles to clearly here the **** he was shoveling.


----------



## Guitarfreak235

Victor_inox said:


> And what car that would be?
> Around here every 16 y/o driving brand new car/truck.


90 something prelude. 98 solstice. 90 something sr2. the sr2 had broken completely off the surround on one speaker. and the later 2 were people outta college.

but MOST highschoolers around here dont just get new cars. there are alot but most dont.


----------



## RNBRAD

Spyke said:


> Except for adjustability?
> 
> I suspected as much. Hook a fullrange(oem) speaker to a stock hu set to flat and it sounds decent. Hook it to an aftermarket hu set to flat and it sounds like crap.


Some adjustability would be nice. Like I've said, our hearing is as subjective as our taste, I'd like to be able to add some seasoning to my music.


----------



## captainobvious

edzyy said:


> Went to get some oil at autozone this morning
> 
> Young guy walked by and noticed the sub in the trunk.
> 
> "hey what's that?"
> 
> "18 inch ascendant audio smd"
> 
> "wow, that's nice. I bet my 10 w7's are louder, though"
> 
> "possibly" (while I do love JL, i hate the smug folks that buy their stuff and swear it's the best stuff in the world. Run into one of these guys at least 3x a month)
> 
> "wanna check it out"
> 
> "sure"
> 
> Soon as he opens the trunk, i see a black/red boss amp. The subs were in a very very tiny sealed enclosure.
> 
> Front end consisted of stock speakers, stock headunit, and a ****ty loc to get a signal to the amp.
> 
> Let him sit in the car and play it as loudly as he wanted to. (empty garage with the windows up)
> 
> 10 minutes later, He walked out the car in awe. Was amazed that the front stage could "keep up"(his words) with all that bass.
> 
> He's coming by later today to talk and hopefully revamp his setup.


 
This is the kind of stuff I love to see. Showing the "boom-tiss" guys how it's really done. The sad part is that many spend more on their gear and it still doesnt compare because they haven't done it "right". 

I got an oil change at one of those quick lube shops a while back and when I pulled in, the guys noticed my A-pillar pods and asked what kind of system I had. I showed them the rebuilt doors for 8" drivers, the molded a pillars with full range drivers and the false floor amp and sub setup in the back. "Sick" was the word of the day.
Anyway, one of the younger guys was talking about how he was planning to do a system in his Civic and he really liked how I did mine. He asked what kind of sub I had (TC Sounds EPIC 12") and got a short listen in the car. He was very surprised at the great up front sound and clarity with the "tweeters" I had on the dash. When I asked him about his plans, he said he was getting a pair of "EV's... 15"ers for the trunk cause they really bang and some 6x9's". He continued that "Yeah EVs are the best. You know what they are?"

I explained to him that these Electrovoice 15's are designed for pro audio use and may not give him the sound he's looking for and that he could do much better for less money. Apparently this is a hispanic thing (he was hispanic) with the EV's in the trunk though and there was no convincing him.


----------



## turbo5upra

Walls of Ev's and da bullets... It's where it's at...


----------



## minbari

really depends on the series. the EV "X" series will produce some heart stopping bass., BUT you need about 10cuft ported box for 1 18" EV X. not gonna go into a honda civic.


----------



## Earzbleed

Not that I'm any kind of audio expert myself but......... When I was looking to upgrade my cars original stereo, we were discussing subs. The "audio expert" salesman at the upmarket store suggested a small sub under the driver's seat. I said I'd rather a larger one in the trunk as the bass line is my favourite part of most songs. he said "That won't make a difference, all the bass is played by your front speakers, the sub only handles the kick drum."


----------



## SkizeR

He's wrong and right...

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad

yup.


----------



## Oliver

Earzbleed said:


> Not that I'm any kind of audio expert myself but......... When I was looking to upgrade my cars original stereo, we were discussing subs. The "audio expert" salesman at the upmarket store suggested a small sub under the driver's seat. I said I'd rather a larger one in the trunk as the bass line is my favourite part of most songs. he said "That won't make a difference, all the bass is played by your front speakers, the sub only handles the kick drum."





chad said:


> *yup.*





> the rebuilt doors for *8" drivers*


The accents that drive home - "all the bass is played by *your front speakers*"

(snap, etc..,)


----------



## Spyke

Tell him that the tweeter also plays part of the kick drum.


----------



## edzyy




----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


>


please for the love of all things holy link me to the original post..

lets all raid and rip this guy a new one


----------



## edzyy

SkizeR said:


> please for the love of all things holy link me to the original post..
> 
> lets all raid and rip this guy a new one


He replied then had the topic locked 

So you wanna swap your sound system huh? - Page 2

Morons dishing out stupid advice run rampant on these damn forums.


----------



## IBcivic

I luv internet SAVANTS....


----------



## SkizeR

IBcivic said:


>


best "username to comment ratio awesomeness" ive ever seen


----------



## cruzinbill

SkizeR said:


> best "username to comment ratio awesomeness" ive ever seen


Doesnt he know his username is crap.... bahahah wish he could have posted in the thread before it was locked.


----------



## captainobvious

edzyy said:


> Morons dishing out stupid advice run rampant on these damn forums.


You think that's bad...? You should see the dumbasses in the mazdaspeed forums.

Speed 3 custom stereo - Mazdaspeed Forums

Here's just one example. It's like a culture of jackassery.


----------



## strakele

captainobvious said:


> You think that's bad...? You should see the dumbasses in the mazdaspeed forums.
> 
> Speed 3 custom stereo - Mazdaspeed Forums
> 
> Here's just one example. It's like a culture of jackassery.



I am so mad right now.


----------



## crazyirish

captainobvious said:


> You think that's bad...? You should see the dumbasses in the mazdaspeed forums.
> 
> Speed 3 custom stereo - Mazdaspeed Forums
> 
> Here's just one example. It's like a culture of jackassery.


You handled yourself nicely though. Few things worse than trying to communicate with people who not only have no idea what they are talking about, but are angrily committed to their ignorance.


----------



## Oliver

strakele said:


> I am so mad right now.


I'm glad I looked at this post I needed a good laugh 

I've been a member there for the past 60 yrs.


----------



## strakele

It's just amazing how vehemently against that guy's idea they are without having a real clue what they're talking about. Clearly, the longer you've been there and the more posts you have, the more you know. Logic, reason, and science be damned.

But what do I know, I only won world finals with a 10 in the passenger footwell and 15s in the back. 



Captain, you have much more patience than I. I commend you for trying.


----------



## captainobvious

strakele said:


> It's just amazing how vehemently against that guy's idea they are without having a real clue what they're talking about. Clearly, the longer you've been there and the more posts you have, the more you know. Logic, reason, and science be damned.
> 
> But what do I know, I only won world finals with a 10 in the passenger footwell and 15s in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> Captain, you have much more patience than I. I commend you for trying.


Hahaha, thanks Grayson. CrazyIrish put it absolutely perfect- angrily committed to their ignorance. That's brilliant.

I know far less than many of the fellas here, but that equates to worlds more than the average donkey over there.

BTW- you didnt know running a 10" sub and a 15" at the same time would sound like ****?


----------



## edzyy

captainobvious said:


> You think that's bad...? You should see the dumbasses in the mazdaspeed forums.
> 
> Speed 3 custom stereo - Mazdaspeed Forums
> 
> Here's just one example. It's like a culture of jackassery.


Oh
my 
god

I'm seriously irked to hell right now..

Know what's worse? in a face to face, these guys wouldn't be talking this way. The beauty of the internet..


----------



## strakele

Yeah, apparently I'm just behind the curve. My car must actually be a ****ty rattly muddy tin can with no space for anything (inb4 Ally comes in to agree with that statement ) Guess the judges just haven't noticed yet.

Clearly I should go back to sealed 10's in the trunk firing toward the back of the car to get that 'nice tight bass sound.'


edzyy - nice gear list in your sig. Hope to see a build log!


----------



## edzyy

strakele said:


> Yeah, apparently I'm just behind the curve. My car must actually be a ****ty rattly muddy tin can with no space for anything (inb4 Ally comes in to agree with that statement ) Guess the judges just haven't noticed yet.
> 
> Clearly I should go back to sealed 10's in the trunk firing toward the back of the car to get that 'nice tight bass sound.'
> 
> 
> edzyy - nice gear list in your sig. Hope to see a build log!


soon! Let my mom use the car to shop(terrible idea)
She managed to puncture holes in both subs 

Trunk is a mess :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

cruzinbill said:


> Doesnt he know his username is crap.... bahahah wish he could have posted in the thread before it was locked.


i was talking about IBcivic posting that Bill Cosby gif grieving at the stuff the guy was saying about IB in civics was next to impossible and would sound bad...


----------



## cruzinbill

captainobvious said:


> You think that's bad...? You should see the dumbasses in the mazdaspeed forums.
> 
> Speed 3 custom stereo - Mazdaspeed Forums
> 
> Here's just one example. It's like a culture of jackassery.


All I can say is wow.... Is that forum filled with 16 year old kids that mommies pay for all their stuff? Seemed like every post was an ignorant kid. But, I did learn I need to throw away my garbage milles and buy somthing name brand and nice lol.


----------



## SkizeR

captainobvious said:


> You think that's bad...? You should see the dumbasses in the mazdaspeed forums.
> 
> Speed 3 custom stereo - Mazdaspeed Forums
> 
> Here's just one example. It's like a culture of jackassery.


are they saying me running 2 10s and 2 8s will sound bad? ****. back to the drawing board.


----------



## cruzinbill

SkizeR said:


> i was talking about IBcivic posting that Bill Cosby gif grieving at the stuff the guy was saying about IB in civics was next to impossible and would sound bad...


Oh I know I was just saying I wish I civic could have commented on the other forums. His user name is perfect for it.


----------



## SkizeR

cruzinbill said:


> Oh I know I was just saying I wish I civic could have commented on the other forums. His user name is perfect for it.


ahh i see i see


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

captainobvious said:


> You think that's bad...? You should see the dumbasses in the mazdaspeed forums.
> 
> Speed 3 custom stereo - Mazdaspeed Forums
> 
> Here's just one example. It's like a culture of jackassery.


What a bunch of ****ing yo-yo's. This reminds me of the stupid **** I use to read on the Cadillac owners forums when I was still a member. The shear angry stupidity of the internet is one thing I'll never understand. 

Though in the spirit of the thread I'll make my own contribution, from quite a few years back. I was posting in the Cadillac Owners forums audio section about my then current build a full Nakamichi setup for my 93 Eldo. The first post was something along the lines of "Ditch that Nakamichi garbage and get some real quality like pyramid." needless to say I pretty much abandoned that thread.


----------



## SaturnSL1

There's a fetal position shower in my future for reading that ****...


----------



## SkizeR

SaturnSL1 said:


> There's a fetal position shower in my future for reading that ****...


lmfao.


----------



## captainobvious

lol you guys are hilarious. Well at least I'm not alone in my frustration. It's ok though, Psuedo and I quieted down that nonsense pretty quickly.


----------



## SkizeR

is it weird that im proud of myself for making this thread? lol


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

SkizeR said:


> is it weird that im proud of myself for making this thread? lol


a little, but life to short to not be weird.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

strakele said:


> Yeah, apparently I'm just behind the curve. My car must actually be a ****ty rattly muddy tin can with no space for anything (inb4 Ally comes in to agree with that statement ) Guess the judges just haven't noticed yet.
> 
> Clearly I should go back to sealed 10's in the trunk firing toward the back of the car to get that 'nice tight bass sound.'
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ally could fit in one of those cars attached to a shopping cart you find at some grocery stores It would be hilarious to see her driving an 18 wheeler:laugh:
> 
> Your car sounded great with the footwell sub. Guess most of us on DIYMA don't know what sounds good according to that speed3 forum


----------



## AlvaB

All amps sound the same......


----------



## IBcivic

AlvaB said:


> All amps sound the same......


:dead_horse::dead_horse:


----------



## oilman

Dead Horse was a metal group that opened for Pantera on occasions. They were from Pasadena Texas.


----------



## Randyman...

oilman said:


> Dead Horse was a metal group that opened for Pantera on occasions. They were from Pasadena Texas.


Bahhhh - lolz!!!!!  I remember those dudes - saw them play @ Sound Vision (I think that's what it was called - a record shop) off Bay Area Blvd in Clear Lake back in the day. They rocked out the parking lot  Are you familiar with Death Culture BBQ? "66*7*: _Neighbor_ of the Beast"


----------



## oilman

Randyman... said:


> Bahhhh - lolz!!!!!  I remember those dudes - saw them play @ Sound Vision (I think that's what it was called - a record shop) off Bay Area Blvd in Clear Lake back in the day. They rocked out the parking lot  Are you familiar with Death Culture BBQ? "667: Neighbor of the Beast"


I seen them play a twice and both times they opened up for Pantera. They were the second most famous thing the came from Pasadena. The first one was Urban Cowboy (Gilley's). I do remember them play around town. Their guitarist lived next door to my friends house and surprisingly a very laid back neighbor.


----------



## bark424

Someone on craigs list is selling a subwoofer with an air intake on the side if anyone is interested


----------



## SQ Audi

oilman said:


> Dead Horse was a metal group that opened for Pantera on occasions. They were from Pasadena Texas.


Dead Horse is also a Mustang club here in Oklahoma City. Because nothing can beat a Dead Horse!


Or so they say.


----------



## haromaster87

SQ Audi said:


> Dead Horse is also a Mustang club here in Oklahoma City. Because nothing can beat a Dead Horse!
> 
> 
> Or so they say.


Funny. Beating a dead horse is the phrase that comes to mind when I think of trying to talk about performance cars other than a Mustang with your typical Mustang fan boy. Every statement is usually followed by them telling you year/model Mustang and an outlandish list of the same modifications that would build a car capable of beating the car you just spoke of.

Please note: This is not my experience with every Mustang owner, nor do I have anything against someone just because they own a Mustang. I had one myself. Fun as **** to drive. I just feel like anyone who has had that sort of exchange with any sort of car fan boy might chuckle. :laugh:


----------



## minbari

lol, know exactly what you mean. most mustangs are great in a straight line, but cant corner for ****.

they are just too heavy. Hell my Audi allroad station wagon gives the 4.7L a run for its money, lol.


----------



## IBcivic




----------



## Woosey

minbari said:


> lol, know exactly what you mean. most mustangs are great in a straight line, but cant corner for ****.
> 
> they are just too heavy. Hell my Audi allroad station wagon gives the 4.7L a run for its money, lol.


Viva la Quattro!!


----------



## ChrisB

While we are bashing on Mehstangs, my 2006 GT was one of the biggest hunks of junk that I owned since my 1996 Ford Thunderbird. Using a solid rear axle in 2006... sheesh... 

Don't get me wrong, my 2012 WRX isn't perfect BUT it has yet to leave me stranded! Can't say the same for my 2006 Mustang GT because it left me stranded a couple of months after I purchased it.


----------



## haromaster87

minbari said:


> lol, know exactly what you mean. most mustangs are great in a straight line, but cant corner for ****.
> 
> they are just too heavy. Hell my Audi allroad station wagon gives the 4.7L a run for its money, lol.


Haha, exactly! I had an '86. It was decent in a straight line. Didn't corner, as much as it sloppily changed direction, and the brakes fitted at the factory were too small for all of the weight and would fade immediately. As soon as I drove a better car, I couldn't stand driving it and promptly sold it.



ChrisB said:


> While we are bashing on Mehstangs, my 2006 GT was one of the biggest hunks of junk that I owned since my 1996 Ford Thunderbird. Using a solid rear axle in 2006... sheesh...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my 2012 WRX isn't perfect BUT it has yet to leave me stranded! Can't say the same for my 2006 Mustang GT because it left me stranded a couple of months after I purchased it.


Man, I'm glad someone said it. My '86 had something wrong with it every week. I just figured it was because of its age.

Since getting into Mercedes, I've not had that experience. My '74 literally never gave me any mechanical issues in the time I drove it. And my current '84 has never left me stranded. It's needed things here and there, but it kept going none the less. 

I'm right there with you. My Mercs have not been perfect, but they offer things the Mustang just couldn't. I realize I'm comparing apples to oranges, but in '86 Ford equipped the mustang with tiny front disk and rear drum brakes. The brake sizes were the same for the 4cyl and V8 model. Made for horrible stopping abilities. Meanwhile my '74 Mercedes had 4 wheel disk brakes and stopped on a dime. That being said, I'd love to have another fox body as a fun weekend spare car.

I have to stop ranting, this is an audio thread!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My '98 F-150 had THE WORST brakes I've ever come in contact with. That truck did teach me to drive smooth and keep my distance from the person in front of me. In highschool it spent more time with a bent bumper than it did a straight one:blush:Saw one in Douglasville, GA identical to it with the same 6-banger and it looked really good for a 13-15 y/o truck. I havn't owned a Phord since. Mine drove so bad I'd be too wore out to fish after an 80 mile drive to where I fished for trout!


----------



## IBcivic

Ohh W.T.H.....


----------



## minbari

ha ha, funny stuff.

They dont do bad on everything. I had a 2002 escape for 7 years. literally spent $80 fixing it. only time it left me stranded was when it died permanently, lol.


----------



## decibelle

I don't get why some dudes immediately morph into chest thumping gorillas with a keyboard the moment they get called out on their BS. Can't a simple, "Ok, explain?" suffice?

That mazda forum was great in an autistic way. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## IBcivic

minbari said:


> ha ha, funny stuff.
> 
> They dont do bad on everything. I had a 2002 escape for 7 years. literally spent $80 fixing it. only time it left me stranded was when it died permanently, lol.


Not at all...Ford, IMO, has improved their cars over the past few years,way more than the other 2 have. 

GM has just been busy re-labeling Aveos into Sonics:laugh:
Sad but true And dont get me started on their over-priced golf cart...


----------



## decibelle

IBcivic said:


> GM has just been busy re-labeling Aveos into Sonics:laugh:
> Sad but true And dont get me started on their over-priced golf cart...


GM went to absolute, bottom of the barrel **** after 06-07. All their new models look the same, many are getting smaller and looking nothing like American anymore. Their classic models (Camaro, Impala, etc) are looking less and less like their iconic predecessors. It's all crap now.


----------



## haromaster87

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My '98 F-150 had THE WORST brakes I've ever come in contact with. That truck did teach me to drive smooth and keep my distance from the person in front of me. In highschool it spent more time with a bent bumper than it did a straight one:blush:Saw one in Douglasville, GA identical to it with the same 6-banger and it looked really good for a 13-15 y/o truck. I havn't owned a Phord since. Mine drove so bad I'd be too wore out to fish after an 80 mile drive to where I fished for trout!


Oh man I never even thought about the trucks! It's funny you mention the way it formed your driving habits. I used to joke that I needed binoculars to see if the traffic was slowing to anticipate having to stop my Mustang. haha Even though I can stop really quick now, I drive with plenty of room between me and the next car. In a way I'm glad the Mustang got me in that habit as that has saved my butt a few times!

Now that I think about it, I remember my friend had like an '06 F150 and one day some cars ahead of him stopped short and he ended up rear ending the piss out of the car and pushing a few cars into each other. He wasn't following closely or anything. He said he had the brakes to the floor and I remember that things just didn't seem to be stopping.


----------



## captainobvious

millerlyte said:


> I don't get why some dudes immediately morph into chest thumping gorillas with a keyboard the moment they get called out on their BS. Can't a simple, "Ok, explain?" suffice?
> 
> That mazda forum was great in an autistic way. Thanks for the laugh.


They're internet tough guys, that's why


----------



## claydo

millerlyte said:


> GM went to absolute, bottom of the barrel **** after 06-07. All their new models look the same, many are getting smaller and looking nothing like American anymore. Their classic models (Camaro, Impala, etc) are looking less and less like their iconic predecessors. It's all crap now.


Ouch......


----------



## claydo

I can't make a logical argument against it though........I do enjoy driving my colbalt nonetheless.


----------



## minbari

millerlyte said:


> GM went to absolute, bottom of the barrel **** after 06-07. All their new models look the same, many are getting smaller and looking nothing like American anymore. Their classic models (Camaro, Impala, etc) are looking less and less like their iconic predecessors. It's all crap now.



totally! chevy trucks are rock solid, but they havent made a good car for 15 years! only exception is the corvette, they seem to take some pride in that one.


----------



## IBcivic

millerlyte said:


> GM went to absolute, bottom of the barrel **** after 06-07. All their new models look the same, many are getting smaller and looking nothing like American anymore. Their classic models (Camaro, Impala, etc) are looking less and less like their iconic predecessors. It's all crap now.





minbari said:


> totally! chevy trucks are rock solid, but they havent made a good car for 15 years! only exception is the corvette, they seem to take some pride in that one.


This pretty much sums it up:worried:


----------



## oilman

I love my not made in Mexico 09 v10 f250 4x4. Never had a problem, pulls my toys and my livestock perfectly. Beats the hell out of my 3/4 ton Chevy that was a piece of ****. Hell the service department knew me by name with that effen truck.


----------



## pastrol

"Boy why do you have 12" subs, 10" subs play louder and have deeper bass" I was like O.K!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

minbari said:


> totally! chevy trucks are rock solid, but they havent made a good car for 15 years! only exception is the corvette, they seem to take some pride in that one.


The guys on the bass boat forum seem to think differently about the newer GM trucks. When towing something like a heavy Ranger, Skeeter, Phoenix, etc GM sucks. Ram, Ford, and Yota pulls circles around them. I remember when towing my friends boats with my single cab short bed GM trucks with the 4.8 in both of them I never could find a gear in the powerband to make it get on with the program. This was with a little '78 Hydrasports with a 115 Johnson (lite as a feather) and later an '86 Stratos with a 150 (heavier but still not that heavy considering). When I bought my 09 Ram with the 4.7 and 3.55 gears it was much improved for towing but overall that wasn't enough motor for such a heavy truck. I'm thinking the gearing had everything to do with how well it towed. And five gears instead of just four. I upgraded to an '11 HEMI Ram with 3.93 gears and HOLY **** that thing doesn't feel like it has a limit. While I wouldn't consider my BassCat with a 200hp on it that heavy compared to other boats in the 19' class it's still no feather. Truck doesn't ever know it's back there. The HEMI is quicker with a trailer than the 4.7 was empty!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> GM went to absolute, bottom of the barrel **** after 06-07. All their new models look the same, many are getting smaller and looking nothing like American anymore. Their classic models (Camaro, Impala, etc) are looking less and less like their iconic predecessors. It's all crap now.


The difference between my '01 Silverado and '06 Sierra was kinda shocking. The 01 had noticably thicker sheetmetal in the cab construction. The 06 was pretty flimsy and made in Mexico. It was pretty but still a POS.


----------



## minbari

Hillbilly SQ said:


> The guys on the bass boat forum seem to think differently about the newer GM trucks. When towing something like a heavy Ranger, Skeeter, Phoenix, etc GM sucks. Ram, Ford, and Yota pulls circles around them. I remember when towing my friends boats with my single cab short bed GM trucks with the 4.8 in both of them I never could find a gear in the powerband to make it get on with the program. This was with a little '78 Hydrasports with a 115 Johnson (lite as a feather) and later an '86 Stratos with a 150 (heavier but still not that heavy considering). When I bought my 09 Ram with the 4.7 and 3.55 gears it was much improved for towing but overall that wasn't enough motor for such a heavy truck. I'm thinking the gearing had everything to do with how well it towed. And five gears instead of just four. I upgraded to an '11 HEMI Ram with 3.93 gears and HOLY **** that thing doesn't feel like it has a limit. While I wouldn't consider my BassCat with a 200hp on it that heavy compared to other boats in the 19' class it's still no feather. Truck doesn't ever know it's back there. The HEMI is quicker with a trailer than the 4.7 was empty!




I just know by what my dad and brother say. my dad has a 26ft fifth wheel he tows with his 2500HD, I know it has a bigger than 4.8L V8, he has no issues towing that. My brother just bought a 3500 diesel and tows his 22ft pickle fork boat with it. that thing has a 900HP 600cu in engine in the back. its not light.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

minbari said:


> I just know by what my dad and brother say. my dad has a 26ft fifth wheel he tows with his 2500HD, I know it has a bigger than 4.8L V8, he has no issues towing that. My brother just bought a 3500 diesel and tows his 22ft pickle fork boat with it. that thing has a 900HP 600cu in engine in the back. its not light.


The Duramax is no joke and the only motor I'd have in a GM truck if I were to own another. Well, maybe the big 8.1 gasser. It's the smaller GM v8's that I'm not too fond of.

My stepmoms dad used to pull a 24' camper all over the country with an f-150 with the 4.2 v6 and manual transmission. He said it pulled great. I also doubt he expects much as far as quickness goes when towing. He now tows with a Ram like the 09 I had with the 4.7 and says it's a beast. Again, I doubt he expects much and it's likely the strongest truck he's owned.


----------



## therapture

millerlyte said:


> GM went to absolute, bottom of the barrel **** after 06-07. All their new models look the same, many are getting smaller and looking nothing like American anymore. Their classic models (Camaro, Impala, etc) are looking less and less like their iconic predecessors. It's all crap now.


I take offense to that!  My Pontiac/GM* G8 GT* is not junk. Of course, that was a real performance sedan, and not some junker Grand Am/Bonneville/G6 poser, and GM was stupid for killing it off. Now of course, Chevrolet is bringing it back as the 2014 Chevy SS. Same platform.

Of course, the G8 is really a Holden, with a 6.0 GM engine and 6-spd tranny.


----------



## ChrisB

therapture said:


> I take offense to that!  My Pontiac/GM* G8 GT* is not junk. Of course, that was a real performance sedan, and not some junker Grand Am/Bonneville/G6 poser, and GM was stupid for killing it off. Now of course, Chevrolet is bringing it back as the 2014 Chevy SS. Same platform.
> 
> Of course, the G8 is really a Holden, with a 6.0 GM engine and 6-spd tranny.


GM lost me as a customer due to my employer during the bailout. At the time, I was a government employee and participated in the defined benefit plan. Well, my mandatory contributions went from $300 per month to $650 per month to cover the losses our plan had endured from the Chrysler and GM stock devaluation. Our investors tried to say it wasn't just Chrysler and GM, but I later found out that the majority of our plan's stock holdings were in Chrysler and GM. 

Come to think of it, that is probably the true reason they were bailed out. It was to keep all the public sector investments from reverting to penny stock status versus saving a couple of US companies making overpriced, gas guzzlers that no one wanted.


----------



## decibelle

therapture said:


> I take offense to that!  My Pontiac/GM* G8 GT* is not junk. Of course, that was a real performance sedan, and not some junker Grand Am/Bonneville/G6 poser, and GM was stupid for killing it off. Now of course, Chevrolet is bringing it back as the 2014 Chevy SS. Same platform.
> 
> Of course, the G8 is really a Holden, with a 6.0 GM engine and 6-spd tranny.


So what you're saying is, you agree... 

I'll never say that ALL of any brand of car is trash, but since about 6 years ago it became acceptable to make that generalization for Chevy.


----------



## therapture

millerlyte said:


> *So what you're saying is, you agree...*
> 
> I'll never say that ALL of any brand of car is trash, but since about 6 years ago it became acceptable to make that generalization for Chevy.


Well...kind of. The only GM car that interests me at this point, is the Cadillac CTS-V. But I have no plans to get rid of my G8 until my son is of driving age in 3.5 years.

I guess you could say I am a GM guy by default since I work for a GM dealer, and I tend to buy from my employer. When I worked for Toyota for 10 years, I was a Toyota guy. It has to do with warranty coverage and benefits.

edit: who said this thread was derailed? I put a decent audio system into my G8


----------



## SaturnSL1

It ain't a real towing rig unless it's Cummins powered. I'd throw a 4BT in my Saturn if I could


----------



## Bryce418

SaturnSL1 said:


> It ain't a real towing rig unless it's Cummins powered. I'd throw a 4BT in my Saturn if I could


Bangs head...... If I had a penny for every time I heard this effin' statement the cummins is the only "real" tow rig. The 12 & 24 valves are unreasonably noisy, the 6.7 has a garbage trans that will never hold any power (even with all existing upgrades) and an iffy at best particulate filter. The only one worth a damn in a reasonably stock form was the 5.9 cr.


----------



## SaturnSL1

The 12s and 24s aren't that loud, however what do you expect from a straight 6 diesel?

And yes, the automatic trannies are junk. Other than that you're bullshitting, the filters are a non existent problem. I have a 98 Ram 2500 that has been through 2 transmissions, a rebuild of the front suspension, and not a single thing else.


----------



## Schizm

SaturnSL1 said:


> It ain't a real towing rig unless it's Cummins powered. I'd throw a 4BT in my Saturn if I could


I prefer my DD15 over the Cummins I had in the last truck I had. Almost as much power, better fuel mileage and half as many oil changes (less expensive filters too about 40 bucks a change less) make me much happier. 










Course I drive a 'real' towing truck


----------



## Bryce418

SaturnSL1 said:


> The 12s and 24s aren't that loud, however what do you expect from a straight 6 diesel?
> 
> And yes, the automatic trannies are junk. Other than that you're bullshitting, the filters are a non existent problem. I have a 98 Ram 2500 that has been through 2 transmissions, a rebuild of the front suspension, and not a single thing else.


68re is an absolute pile of garbage and for the foreseeable future will continue to be. the 47/48 eh/re can be built into a decent trans. As for the particulate filters, I know of far more dpf deleted dodges for the purpose of making the truck reliable than ford and GM. 

I work in a shop that is largely diesel work and have many friends around the repair and performance industries. So I'm inclined to use the info I get from our experiences than an assurance that they don't have issues from someone on a car audio forum. 

As for noise my duramax is nearly silent compared to a 24v and I consider it borderline obnoxious.


----------



## SkizeR

Schizm said:


> I prefer my DD15 over the Cummins I had in the last truck I had. Almost as much power, better fuel mileage and half as many oil changes (less expensive filters too about 40 bucks a change less) make me much happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course I drive a 'real' towing truck


Sick dude, is that your daily driver?


----------



## AAAAAAA

Guys you are ruining a perfectly good thread


----------



## chad

right down the ****ter


----------



## Bryce418

Ok I'll stfu now.


----------



## SkizeR

soooo, how bout them stupid things people say?


----------



## captainscarlett

A ... interesting/dangerous POV rather than a stupid comment:

Vibe = Crappy UK brand ... *popular with people who like to shout, but know nothing about* .... 



> my vibe's are good enough for time bein, they done me 3 year's, there one of most popular speakers goin so they doin sumit right


*my response;*

marketing doesn't make up for poor performance, and Vibe does neither SQ or SPL well!


----------



## SaturnSL1

This particular Vibe product I wouldn't mind owning 

BlackDeath Subwoofers | VIBE Audio


----------



## captainscarlett

SaturnSL1 said:


> This particular Vibe product I wouldn't mind owning
> 
> BlackDeath Subwoofers | VIBE Audio


Forgive me for stealing the thread for two mins ... i think the danger here is branding and popularity being a good measurement for performance. If i was being cynical, Vibe are always noted for quoted huge power figures and for having half naked ladies present a vast majority of their products ... and so a certain amount of the populous are going to respond to that. 

1) Because people like to boast about power rating for some reason, even if it sounds like garbage (which Vibe does) or regardless of things like reliability of their products, for which Vibe amps do have a poor reputation.

2) Because easily lead by young ladies who have buckets of pharmaceutical products plastered all over them. Hardly the yard stick for performance or sound quality.

I yet to see an SQ comp or a dB drag comp winner, who won because they had the most attractive young lady stroking the car.


Of my experience with vibe;

A) The 3 pairs of speakers I owned and many more I've heard, the sound was/is atrocious at best. 

B) My SLR12 subwoofer failed after a matter of months

C) Everyone that I've _personally_ spoken to, have told me to stay away from Vibe (Fli, Edge) amps, as i have been told they're unreliable. 


I'm not after popularity, and I've never had the budget to do the kind of install that I'd really want, however .... again personally ... i am far more pleased with the purchase of my Morel Tempo 6 speakers, than I've been with anything from Vibe, Sony, Pioneer, Alpine, Ground Zero, Hertz Dieci, DB Audio, In Phase and a few more. The only other speaker brand that i have tried so far under £100 that I'd put my name to is DLS. Unfortunately I've yet to see any Morel speakers that retail for under £100. Right now I'm looking to get another pair of DLS Performance 125, 225 or 425's for my girlfriends car. 

Although I haven't had experience with every Vibe product, I've had enough experience with them to know that I won't be buying any of their products again, and I advise anyone else i come into contact with, to steer clear. 



SaturnSL1 said:


> This particular Vibe product I wouldn't mind owning
> 
> BlackDeath Subwoofers | VIBE Audio


Having recently bought a Sundown Audio SA-12 subwoofer from Dave @ matrix-audio.co.uk i can't tell how good this subwoofer is. In terms of SPL, I'm still only running it on a low powered amp, but it is impressive. Further more, it really does SQ like no other sub I've owned/tried so far, including my little HAT I6SW and any of my JL subs, which i equate with being more SQ than SPL. 

The SA-12 in my system only becomes overbearing when i really push it/want it to. For once, i can actually hear my speakers even with the bass that the SA-12 produces. 

I hear comments about such subs as the Morel Ultimo ... being "Transparent" ...._ I believe i'm beginning_ to understand what people mean. T low budget set up. he SA-12 has been the best sub and the best investment so far in my.

Forget Vibe, go with Sundown Audio.


----------



## Schizm

SkizeR said:


> Sick dude, is that your daily driver?


Yeah. Only 31k miles on it so far. This year.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Adding a power cap will help time-align your subs with your mids.


----------



## SkizeR

sinister-kustoms said:


> Adding a power cap will help time-align your subs with your mids.


ummmmmmmmmm wut?


----------



## neo_styles

"But you just bought an amp!" - The Wife


----------



## edzyy

neo_styles said:


> "But you just bought an amp!" - The Wife


winner :laugh:


----------



## MarkZ

> What is the lowest frequency you could hear in the average car?





Subie13 said:


> The simple answer to #4 is 40Hz. A 20Hz sign wave is 20'. If you were sitting on the radiator of stretch limo you might be able to hear a 20Hz sign wave.


This one is good... ^^^


----------



## ADCS-1

"What? Not iPod/iPhone compatible? Trash it, i`ll give you a good price on this new Pioneer with iPod connection, bluetooth and so on." Salesguy looking at my Sony XES. Funny thing, the XES was made before him.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

ADCS-1 said:


> Funny thing, the XES was made before him.


Probably worth more than his monthly salary as well!:laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

ADCS-1 said:


> "What? Not iPod/iPhone compatible? Trash it, i`ll give you a good price on this new Pioneer with iPod connection, bluetooth and so on." Salesguy looking at my Sony XES. Funny thing, the XES was made before him.


Should have reminded him it cost more than he's ever made working at that shop lol


----------



## evilspoons

therapture said:


> I take offense to that!  My Pontiac/GM* G8 GT* is not junk. Of course, that was a real performance sedan, and not some junker Grand Am/Bonneville/G6 poser, and GM was stupid for killing it off. Now of course, Chevrolet is bringing it back as the 2014 Chevy SS. Same platform.
> 
> Of course, the G8 is really a Holden, with a 6.0 GM engine and 6-spd tranny.


Too bad there won't be a manual transmission in the 2014 SS.  And it's not coming to Canada either...


----------



## MUGWUMP

Not sure if this qualifies, but it pretty much goes against everything I've read here.

I was calling around to see if I could find a shop that could tune my Bit One in the Chicago-land area. I'm in a little over my head with my first attempt at an active setup being 3-way plus sub. The install is close to being done and I wanted a safety net in case I couldn't get it sounding decent on my own. One of the places I called told me that you don't need an RTA to tune a car.

So I'd be paying to have some guy tune it by ear? How much longer would that take? Would a pro shop do something like this?


----------



## chad

well, they were not lying, you don't need an RTA to tune a car.


----------



## MUGWUMP

I implied that they didn't have one (I asked) by saying he'd tune by ear.

How many quality shops that tune active systems do NOT use an RTA?


----------



## chad

You know that an RTA only gives you 2 dimensions of a 3 dimension puzzle correct?

That being said, I'll bet at least one of the guys there has a grossly inaccurate RTA on their smart phone.


----------



## MUGWUMP

I'm pretty sure you need to be time aligned as well. Is that what you're getting at?

I just think it would be very inaccurate and inefficient to find out what range a set of drivers will play and to identify peaks and dips by ear. Even level matching side to side and from drivers with different sensitivities etc. 

Seems stupid to me for a shop to not have that tool .


----------



## minbari

MUGWUMP said:


> I'm pretty sure you need to be time aligned as well. Is that what you're getting at?
> 
> I just think it would be very inaccurate and inefficient to find out what range a set of drivers will play and to identify peaks and dips by ear. Even level matching side to side and from drivers with different sensitivities etc.
> 
> Seems stupid to me for a shop to not have that tool .


I tuned all the systems I ever installed by ear in the 90's. Only RTA you could get your hands on was the Audio control model and it was $2000. Tuning by ear might initially take a little longer to get things leveled. but it is certainly not hard and doesnt take more than a few hours.

I also did all the audio and mixing board duties at my church. We didnt have an RTA for that either, lol. things were tuned by ear.


----------



## MUGWUMP

I understand that. Tech is so inexpensive now that's no excuse.

I've set myself up for less than $200.

Let me ask you this.

Do you use an RTA now?


----------



## minbari

MUGWUMP said:


> I understand that. Tech is so inexpensive now that's no excuse.
> 
> I've set myself up for less than $200.
> 
> Let me ask you this.
> 
> Do you use an RTA now?


lol, yup 

nothing exotic. the dayton Imm-6 on my smart phone. $16 for the mic and $10 for the app. gets me in the ballpark in a few minutes, then it is all ear tuning. I dont rely on it more than a few minutes though


----------



## MarkZ

I have RTA but I'm too lazy to drag it out to the car, so I tuned by ear.


----------



## Fricasseekid

minbari said:


> lol, yup
> 
> nothing exotic. the dayton Imm-6 on my smart phone. $16 for the mic and $10 for the app. gets me in the ballpark in a few minutes, then it is all ear tuning. I dont rely on it more than a few minutes though


Exactly! RTA is just a tool that gets you close quicker. The real tuning had been and is still done by ear. Especially considering there is no ideal tune. Only the ear can tune in to a listeners preference.


----------



## chad

MUGWUMP said:


> I'm pretty sure you need to be time aligned as well. Is that what you're getting at?


RTA does not time allign, and IF you think you can do it by ear your best tool is a simple decibel meter, a signal generator, and a polarity flip.

I use SMAART for time alignment, it has a VERY comprehensive RTA, even transform based... I don't use it unless I have to bail myself out, and when it comes to that the problem is usually bad enough that fiddling with a knob is not gong to solve it.



MUGWUMP said:


> I just think it would be very inaccurate and inefficient to find out what range a set of drivers will play and to identify peaks and dips by ear. Even level matching side to side and from drivers with different sensitivities etc.


Audio people have been doing it for decades, conductors and composers have been doing it for centuries. 



MUGWUMP said:


> Seems stupid to me for a shop to not have that tool .


I'll bet that they have one and the phone answerer has no idea what you are talking about.. like the chick at the auto dealership cannot name every tool in a mechanic's tool box.



MUGWUMP said:


> I understand that. Tech is so inexpensive now that's no excuse.
> 
> I've set myself up for less than $200.


ummm, woah, if you have the setup, then do it yourself  Tell me about this soundcard, software, and CALIBRATED microphone you purchased for 200 dollars that you can certify as accurate.



MUGWUMP said:


> Let me ask you this.
> 
> Do you use an RTA now?


Yup, several inherently, don't use it for tuning a car... too many variables.


----------



## BigRed

chad said:


> You know that an RTA only gives you 2 dimensions of a 3 dimension puzzle correct?


true dat!


----------



## 12v Electronics

MUGWUMP said:


> Not sure if this qualifies, but it pretty much goes against everything I've read here.
> 
> I was calling around to see if I could find a shop that could tune my Bit One in the Chicago-land area. I'm in a little over my head with my first attempt at an active setup being 3-way plus sub. The install is close to being done and I wanted a safety net in case I couldn't get it sounding decent on my own. One of the places I called told me that you don't need an RTA to tune a car.
> 
> So I'd be paying to have some guy tune it by ear? How much longer would that take? Would a pro shop do something like this?


I've got an RTA and will gladly turn it on and make the lights dance, but it will be tuned by ear 

Actually I use it quite a bit in the tuning process, but the final tuning is done without it.


----------



## MUGWUMP

I understand the RTA isn't the end of tuning. From what I understand it's used to quickly get in the ballpark. Then there's personal preference.

How can measuring levels give you information about time alignment? Not sure where I implied that. You said the RTA only helped with 2/3 of the problem and I guessed that the alignment was the missing part.

I got a Behringer ECM8000 and a mic mate for my laptop. I have a generic ECM8000 calibration file for it but I am considering sending it to someone for calibration. I said I was calling around in case I couldn't get it sounding decent. Of course I'm going to give it a shot. I think it's the TA that has me most concerned. I need to find a tool that doesn't cost a thousand bucks that can help me there. Although the Bit One may make it a bit easier since I can isolate drivers quickly and change the TA in real time so I may be able to hear that "Doppler effect" I was trying to use in my last setup to get delay dialed in.

I just thought any good shop would have a tool like that. I was talking to the installer BTW. Not some front desk person.

EDIT: I've completely derailed this thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## FineLinePimpin

Had one of my dancers tell me the other day tell me no one made a install kit for infinity i30 cuz that's what the guy at best buy said...so she would make it out of wood...no one would even notice....and while she's telling me this story I found like 30 kits online with my phone

Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


----------



## 12v Electronics

MUGWUMP said:


> I understand the RTA isn't the end of tuning. From what I understand it's used to quickly get in the ballpark. Then there's personal preference.
> 
> How can measuring levels give you information about time alignment? Not sure where I implied that. You said the RTA only helped with 2/3 of the problem and I guessed that the alignment was the missing part.
> 
> I got a Behringer ECM8000 and a mic mate for my laptop. I have a generic ECM8000 calibration file for it but I am considering sending it to someone for calibration. I said I was calling around in case I couldn't get it sounding decent. Of course I'm going to give it a shot. I think it's the TA that has me most concerned. I need to find a tool that doesn't cost a thousand bucks that can help me there. Although the Bit One may make it a bit easier since I can isolate drivers quickly and change the TA in real time so I may be able to hear that "Doppler effect" I was trying to use in my last setup to get delay dialed in.
> 
> I just thought any good shop would have a tool like that. I was talking to the installer BTW. Not some front desk person.
> 
> EDIT: I've completely derailed this thread. Sorry about that.


I also contributed to that $100 RTA thread of Doitor's. I even did a rough comparison with my certified Audio Control RTA and it was surprisingly accurate. 

I am tied up with builds for the next 2 weeks and then I am going on vacation for a week, but I am only about 45 minutes NW of Chicago and will be glad to help you if you wish. 

Ideally I would like to have your car overnight as I tune and then rest my ears overnight to have another go at it in the morning. PM me for more info.


----------



## MUGWUMP

Excellent. I didn't even notice you were in IL. I'm still waiting on my mid woofers from Melodic Acoustics and my subs from AE so I'm certainly in no hurry. I'll be sure to give you a PM if I can't come up with something I'm happy with.


----------



## SaturnSL1

FineLinePimpin said:


> Had one of my dancers tell me the other day tell me no one made a install kit for infinity i30 cuz that's what the guy at best buy said...so she would make it out of wood...no one would even notice....and while she's telling me this story I found like 30 kits online with my phone
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


What is this goofy ho even doing talking about dash kits and custom fabrication? Does she do installs during her off time?

That really threw me for a loop lol.


----------



## chad

MUGWUMP said:


> I understand the RTA isn't the end of tuning. From what I understand it's used to quickly get in the ballpark. Then there's personal preference.
> 
> How can measuring levels give you information about time alignment? Not sure where I implied that. You said the RTA only helped with 2/3 of the problem and I guessed that the alignment was the missing part.
> 
> I got a Behringer ECM8000 and a mic mate for my laptop. I have a generic ECM8000 calibration file for it but I am considering sending it to someone for calibration. I said I was calling around in case I couldn't get it sounding decent. Of course I'm going to give it a shot. I think it's the TA that has me most concerned. I need to find a tool that doesn't cost a thousand bucks that can help me there. Although the Bit One may make it a bit easier since I can isolate drivers quickly and change the TA in real time so I may be able to hear that "Doppler effect" I was trying to use in my last setup to get delay dialed in.
> 
> I just thought any good shop would have a tool like that. I was talking to the installer BTW. Not some front desk person.
> 
> EDIT: I've completely derailed this thread. Sorry about that.


Borrow a mobile pre, make a loop through cable, use an aux input and download the time limited trial of SMAART... it will be the light at the end of the tunnel.

Where in IL are you?


----------



## chad

FineLinePimpin said:


> Had one of my dancers tell me the other day .......
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


OK.... this could get good.... WTF?


----------



## Fricasseekid

Note the user name. Fine line pimping.

There is a fine line between pimping and....


----------



## SaturnSL1

He runs a titty hut if I'm remembering right.


----------



## minbari

SaturnSL1 said:


> He runs a titty hut if I'm remembering right.


ha ha, "titty hut" that would be an ossum chain.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Hahaha hell yeah


----------



## spl152db

diyma road trip?!


----------



## Fricasseekid

Sounds like the right kinda place to host a GTG. Especially if the dancers are the sort that do their own install work!


----------



## spl152db

Fricasseekid said:


> Sounds like the right kinda place to host a GTG. Especially if the dancers are the sort that do their own install work!


especially if they have the fortitude to make one out of wood. What kind of educated, "wood working", dancers are at this place?!


----------



## HondAudio

Fricasseekid said:


> Sounds like the right kinda place to host a GTG. Especially if the dancers are the sort that do their own install work!





spl152db said:


> especially if they have the fortitude to make one out of wood. What kind of educated, "wood working", dancers are at this place?!


This is a pretty awesome pitch for a reality show!

_The New Yankee Strip Club_ ...hosted by Guy Fieri?


----------



## spl152db

HondAudio said:


> This is a pretty awesome pitch for a reality show!
> 
> _The New Yankee Strip Club_ ...hosted by Guy Fieri?


i was quoted and expect royalties if this gets picked up by a major syndicate!


----------



## Maxwell725

"well that ones a dual voice coil so we'll get a lot more out of that compared to the single voice coil" came from a local shops sales rep


----------



## SkizeR

Maxwell725 said:


> "well that ones a dual voice coil so we'll get a lot more out of that compared to the single voice coil" came from a local shops sales rep


Kinda not lying.. more wiring variations


----------



## MUGWUMP

chad said:


> Borrow a mobile pre, make a loop through cable, use an aux input and download the time limited trial of SMAART... it will be the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Where in IL are you?


West burbs just outside the city.

I didn't see about the trial version of SMAART. So output through soundcard and input through usb micmate wont work? Haven't bothered to try.

On another note, I just got my notification that my 3 AE IB12s are in the mail.


----------



## chad

SMAART is totally closed loop so you most certainly need 2 linked channels. The computer generates the audio. So what you do is out of a preamp channel you jump the analog audio over to channel one input with the monitor function OFF, that same output goes to the input of the front end the system. Channel 2 input is the mic. You do an analog jump to fix an latency issues. Now via the 2 inputs SMAART knows what is hitting the system on channel one and what the system is outputting acoustically via channel 2. 

Once you learn the software (not too bad) gaining predictable and at first shocking results is VERY easy.


----------



## FineLinePimpin

Dp

Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


----------



## FineLinePimpin

Fricasseekid said:


> Note the user name. Fine line pimping.
> 
> There is a fine line between pimping and....


Yup I manage a strip club 

Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


----------



## ADCS-1

FineLinePimpin said:


> Yup I manage a strip club
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


Seems like a dirty work, but; someone has to do it too.


----------



## magicman

FartinInTheTub said:


> I bought a PG MS2125 from a dumbass on Craigslist for $50! He said I had this or the Sony Xplod to use in my car and you know I had to go Sony! I was like umm... EXCELLENT CHOICE! :thumbsup::smoking:


NOOO! LOL. OMG! some people!


----------



## LBaudio

DD guys are so proud of their super good sounding subs, they still after xx years thinks that loudness equals SQ, especially with tuning in the mid40 Hz loaded with 10.000W......and with one pair of whimpy 6"midbass drivers in doors....lol,....retards ....if bass pressure created by SW opens a doors and hatch when it hit then it must sounds good.....

Second idiotism mentioned by SQ guy who claim that bigger cars have higher level of Sound Quality b/c all mistakes in reproduction hides somewhere in bigger car cabin easyer than in little car cabin.....ufffffff


----------



## Vince79vette

Had a guy tell me that i cant charge more than 1 battery or my alt would just fry


----------



## nervewrecker

A local "amp technician" recently showed me how he calculates how much power an amp puts out. 
He pulls the cover, gets his calculator and sums up the value of the caps on the board.


----------



## minbari

nervewrecker said:


> A local "amp technician" recently showed me how he calculates how much power an amp puts out.
> He pulls the cover, gets his calculator and sums up the value of the caps on the board.


not me! I add up all the resistors and divide by inverse pi!


----------



## Fricasseekid

Dividing by the inverse of Pi is the same as just multiplying by Pi. LoL


----------



## evilspoons

nervewrecker said:


> A local "amp technician" recently showed me how he calculates how much power an amp puts out.
> He pulls the cover, gets his calculator and sums up the value of the caps on the board.


What???? 

Does he measure his amps' power output in farads???


----------



## minbari

Fricasseekid said:


> Dividing by the inverse of Pi is the same as just multiplying by Pi. LoL


no no no! inverse pi is more like this!


----------



## Woosey

minbari said:


> no no no! inverse pi is more like this!


Nice color-choice


----------



## minbari

always liked my pi to be kinda pink


----------



## Fricasseekid

LMAO
How did I know you'd go there?


----------



## SkizeR

oh my..


----------



## redavalanche

Local audio shop... I asked the owner what he would recommend for a system focused on sound quality. 

He answered by telling me that these days people want to stream from the phone, play ipod and that he can keep tabs on his 3 boys by using some GPS tracking thing.


----------



## chad

I bet he likes turtles.


----------



## edzyy

setting gains by ear=fried equipment

..or so i've been told.


----------



## minbari

edzyy said:


> setting gains by ear=fried equipment
> 
> ..or so i've been told.


Ha ha, only if you are stupid. Have always set by ear

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Fricasseekid

minbari said:


> Ha ha, only if you are stupid. Have always set by ear
> 
> Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


I used to set my gains by ear before I ever even knew there was other ways. It just made sense to listen for distortion.


----------



## danno14

LBaudio said:


> DD guys are so proud of their super good sounding subs, they still after xx years thinks that loudness equals SQ, especially with tuning in the mid40 Hz loaded with 10.000W......and with one pair of whimpy 6"midbass drivers in doors....lol,....retards ....if bass pressure created by SW opens a doors and hatch when it hit then it must sounds good.....
> 
> Second idiotism mentioned by SQ guy who claim that bigger cars have higher level of Sound Quality b/c all mistakes in reproduction hides somewhere in bigger car cabin easyer than in little car cabin.....ufffffff


Great new word! Idiotism!!!!


----------



## ADCS-1

was with my nephew to a car audio store, helping him with his first setup.  (i have a spare amp he borrows, McIntosh 440). Yong salesman asks nephew what amp he had, and what he wanted. 
- i have a amp borrowed from my uncle, a 6 channel, 400 watts totally, but when he wants his amp back, i want my own amps.
- ONLY 400 watts from a 6 channel amp? Sorry, we dont have such small crap amps, let me show you a 5-channel from ADS. This; kid, is what 3000 watts looks like. 
-Hmmm, 3000 watts from this tiny box? Then why is it only 2x30 amp fuses?
-Fuse size is not important, as its the output that matters..
Nephew just got THAT look, are you crazy? Uncle, lets go, this guy is nuts.

We left.


----------



## SkizeR

ADCS-1 said:


> was with my nephew to a car audio store, helping him with his first setup.  (i have a spare amp he borrows, McIntosh 440). Yong salesman asks nephew what amp he had, and what he wanted.
> - i have a amp borrowed from my uncle, a 6 channel, 400 watts totally, but when he wants his amp back, i want my own amps.
> - ONLY 400 watts from a 6 channel amp? Sorry, we dont have such small crap amps, let me show you a 5-channel from ADS. This; kid, is what 3000 watts looks like.
> -Hmmm, 3000 watts from this tiny box? Then why is it only 2x30 amp fuses?
> -Fuse size is not important, as its the output that matters..
> Nephew just got THAT look, are you crazy? Uncle, lets go, this guy is nuts.
> 
> We left.


can you be my uncle?


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

SkizeR said:


> can you be my uncle?


Lol I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## minbari

ADCS-1 said:


> was with my nephew to a car audio store, helping him with his first setup.  (i have a spare amp he borrows, McIntosh 440). Yong salesman asks nephew what amp he had, and what he wanted.
> - i have a amp borrowed from my uncle, a 6 channel, 400 watts totally, but when he wants his amp back, i want my own amps.
> - ONLY 400 watts from a 6 channel amp? Sorry, we dont have such small crap amps, let me show you a 5-channel from ADS. This; kid, is what 3000 watts looks like.
> -Hmmm, 3000 watts from this tiny box? Then why is it only 2x30 amp fuses?
> -Fuse size is not important, as its the output that matters..
> Nephew just got THAT look, are you crazy? Uncle, lets go, this guy is nuts.
> 
> We left.


Ha ha, I would have ****ed with the salesman more, seriously 

60 amps of fuses would mean about 50 amps or less of current. That would be less than 500 Watts if 100% efficient

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## ADCS-1

cerwinvega_fan said:


> Lol I was going to ask the same thing.


Sorry, i have 5 nephews now, and dont have time for more. 

I can tell you, when they hit the age for drivers lisence, they have the basic car audio knowledge (and math) under their belt.  My goal is one day at least one of them beat me in competition.


----------



## SkizeR

ok i cant stop myself from being an ******* at this point lol.. if you guys have a facebook, add this guy----> https://www.facebook.com/brad.schulke?fref=ts for some daily entertainment. thinks hes the next steve meade except does it with sony explod's.


----------



## Fricasseekid

SkizeR said:


> ok i cant stop myself from being an ******* at this point lol.. if you guys have a facebook, add this guy----> https://www.facebook.com/brad.schulke?fref=ts for some daily entertainment. thinks hes the next steve meade except does it with sony explod's.


I just couldn't bring myself to add the guy. I did browse through a bunch of his photos though. What a tool...


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to add the guy. I did browse through a bunch of his photos though. What a tool...


Dude just do it. Its endless entertainment. Sometimes I comment on his stuff and he just doesn't have an answer for the stupid **** he does haha

*edit.. now that I think about it I asked him a question about why he did something in particular (can't remember what it was but it had to do with his youtube channel) and his response was "because it brings in more views, and more views=more money"... this convo went on for a while and this was the conclusion... he literally thinks he works for youtube and actually (attempts) to make a living off the pennies they send him 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fricasseekid

LoL. That's too much. He'd end up reporting me as abusive.

I got kicked off of a local swap shop page for suggesting that if people paid me $5, I'd proofread their posts and they'd never have to worry about sounding ignorant or illiterate again. They could be taken seriously and sell more goods! Well I got removed from the group no more than 10 min. after posting that.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> LoL. That's too much. He'd end up reporting me as abusive.
> 
> I got kicked off of a local swap shop page for suggesting that if people paid me $5, I'd proofread their posts and they'd never have to worry about sounding ignorant or illiterate again. They could be taken seriously and sell more goods! Well I got removed from the group no more than 10 min. after posting that.


Bahahahahahhaa

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hurrication

That's the guy who made that giant 4 foot tall sub with beer can voice coil formers and like 5 surrounds attached to each other. I think even the spiders are attached to some rubber surrounds.:laugh:

Bs5 Subwoofer Vs Packin Peanuts ! Custom made subwoofer - YouTube


----------



## SkizeR

hurrication said:


> That's the guy who made that giant 4 foot tall sub with beer can voice coil formers and like 5 surrounds attached to each other. I think even the spiders are attached to some rubber surrounds.:laugh:
> 
> Bs5 Subwoofer Vs Packin Peanuts ! Custom made subwoofer - YouTube


thats him all right


----------



## chad

Dear god...... But I have to give credit where credit is due. He digs it and it keeps him busy.....


----------



## hurrication

Yeah, you can't get mad at it... but it's like a rocking chair: gives you something to do, but doesn't really get you anywhere.


----------



## chad

hurrication said:


> it's like a rocking chair: gives you something to do, but doesn't really get you anywhere.


awesome quote.


----------



## captainobvious

This guy must have a ****ing platinum account with HomoDepot or bLowes. Thats alot of lumber...


----------



## SkizeR

captainobvious said:


> This guy must have a ****ing platinum account with HomoDepot or bLowes. Thats alot of lumber...


My guess is bLowes


----------



## minbari

hurrication said:


> That's the guy who made that giant 4 foot tall sub with beer can voice coil formers and like 5 surrounds attached to each other. I think even the spiders are attached to some rubber surrounds.:laugh:
> 
> Bs5 Subwoofer Vs Packin Peanuts ! Custom made subwoofer - YouTube


if you need something to mix up packing peanuts, this is your guy, I suppose, lol.


----------



## cruzinbill

SkizeR said:


> My guess is bLowes


Its funny how state to state one is better than the other. I know here you don't going the HD is like paying a bum to kick you in the balls for an hour. Where as all the Lowes are on point with both product and personnel. Other states I've lived has not been the case tho. Now what I came to post lol.....

El AudioGuru-"The reason a ported box sucks is with a sealed box you can set the xover where ever you want."

Me-"Huh? You can set the xover where ever you want with either box."

El AudioGuru-"Haha you don't know anything audio. When you port a box to like 35hz it means it doesn't play above that. People just build ported boxes to have a ghetto xover system when they cant afford a real one."

Me-"So a banpass box is just a big bandpass xover?"

El AudioGuru-"Yep, but why build something that big and stupid when you can get a .5cf box run any sub you want instead of special bandpass box ones. Then get a whatever xover you want from ebay or a stereo shop."

Me- "Wow dude, you have really enlightened me, thanks"

El AudioGuru-"No problem, let me know when you have some money we will get rid of your fea market gear and put in some JL.


----------



## minbari

lol, I think I would have asked him to come out to my car, then play him a 80hz test tone, lol.

then let him explain how a 35hz ported box that wont play above 35hz could posibly be playing 80hz, lol.


----------



## cruzinbill

minbari said:


> lol, I think I would have asked him to come out to my car, then play him a 80hz test tone, lol.
> 
> then let him explain how a 35hz ported box that wont play above 35hz could posibly be playing 80hz, lol.


Well mine is crossed at 45hz with a 48db slope, so wouldn't have been much up there, but ya I didn't even think of that. 

I was just floored with the piles and piles of completely wrong information pouring out of his mouth. 

I had went there because they sell kicker(I like kicker fuse blocks). They don't carry fused distro blocks tho because "You only need the one fuse at the battery and the one in the amp, any more and you lose watts"


----------



## Fricasseekid

cruzinbill said:


> Well mine is crossed at 45hz with a 48db slope, so wouldn't have been much up there, but ya I didn't even think of that.
> 
> I was just floored with the piles and piles of completely wrong information pouring out of his mouth.
> 
> I had went there because they sell kicker(I like kicker fuse blocks). They don't carry fused distro blocks tho because "You only need the one fuse at the battery and the one in the amp, any more and you lose watts"


That's what happens when the majority if your audio knowledge comes from the back few pages of a crutchfield catalogue.


----------



## minbari

cruzinbill said:


> Well mine is crossed at 45hz with a 48db slope, so wouldn't have been much up there, but ya I didn't even think of that.
> 
> I was just floored with the piles and piles of completely wrong information pouring out of his mouth.
> 
> I had went there because they sell kicker(I like kicker fuse blocks). They don't carry fused distro blocks tho because "You only need the one fuse at the battery and the one in the amp, any more and you lose watts"


alot of idiots, audio is not the only place it exsists, lol.

damn, I hate when I lose watts! where do they go? can you find the watts under the carpet?


----------



## cruzinbill

minbari said:


> damn, I hate when I lose watts! where do they go? can you find the watts under the carpet?


I have a drip tray under my amps that funnel into a capacitor. No more losing watts!


----------



## Fricasseekid

minbari said:


> alot of idiots, audio is not the only place it exsists, lol.
> 
> damn, I hate when I lose watts! where do they go? can you find the watts under the carpet?


Did you look in your bucket of ohms?


----------



## Fricasseekid

cruzinbill said:


> I have a drip tray under my amps that funnel into a capacitor. No more losing watts!


----------



## cruzinbill

Fricasseekid said:


>


Well I got with the beer can sub dude and he said it was the best way to go.


----------



## goodstuff

Fricasseekid said:


> Did you look in your bucket of ohms?


There is no lol big enough....that is damn funny.


----------



## SkizeR

Oh my god.. I leave for a few hours and come back to this.. HAAAA!!


----------



## hurrication

Some replies to a post on Fix My Speaker's facebook status about speaker size vs. speed..



> Exactly! A freq is a freq. speakers reproduce. They hear clarity as fast with smaller speakers and with the big ones they interpret the muddy sound as slower. Thanks for clearing this up for the uninformed.





> 20hz is 20hz and 60hz is 60hz all the same. Some may have less excursion but speed is speed


----------



## edzyy

JL audio amps are racist

who woulda thought?


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> JL audio amps are racist
> 
> who woulda thought?


yeah you didnt know jl amps send out a signal only jl subs can play.. Y yu so stoopid yo?!


----------



## Fricasseekid

This:









I asked him twice how big the 18s are and he won't respond.


----------



## IBcivic

edzyy said:


>


It would be wise to consider neutering the author of the comment.


----------



## danno14

cruzinbill said:


> I have a drip tray under my amps that funnel into a capacitor. No more losing watts!


Too funny! And sadly, probably marketable!!!


----------



## HondAudio

Fricasseekid said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked him twice how big the 18s are and he won't respond.


They're 5-1/4" 18s


----------



## minbari

Fricasseekid said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked him twice how big the 18s are and he won't respond.


tha'yit sum fyn wurk rot thar! I dun car who ya are!


----------



## Fricasseekid

Lol @ SPL guys.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> Lol @ SPL guys.


X2

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryan roberts

these subs are garbage they can't even take full gain from my amp


----------



## thomasluke

Subwoofer Break-in - General Audio - SSA Car Audio Forum

Post #3


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

thomasluke said:


> Subwoofer Break-in - General Audio - SSA Car Audio Forum
> 
> Post #3


He's got one thing right. Play music on it to break it in but...the rest of that...I don't even.


----------



## edzyy

thomasluke said:


> Subwoofer Break-in - General Audio - SSA Car Audio Forum
> 
> Post #3


:worried:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Those guy's are just spittin out words to see where they splatter.


----------



## ryan roberts

wow! ..I just read that whole thread on breaking in subwoofers.. I can't knock the kid for trying to learn but that was ludacris!. lol..an exercise in long windage, I can't believe nobody stepped in and brought order to chaos.. smh! ..what is the ssa forum?


----------



## Fricasseekid

This isn't a stupid thing that said but

Why don't SPL guys ever carpet or finish their boxes?!
Everything picture I see of an amateur setup has an unfinished box or a 2x4s stacked in back of the car like they were building a house. I get it, the hobby is expensive and your doing all you can to buy that 6000 watt amp and 6 15" nuclear powered subs, to try and compete with the big boys. But why would you stop at the cheapest part of the install?!


----------



## SaturnSL1

From what I understand carpet can make you lose db


----------



## Fricasseekid

Then glass it, paint it, sand it! 

Do something so your enclosure doesn't look like a Hooverville mansion.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Fricasseekid said:


> Then glass it, paint it, sand it!
> 
> Do something so your enclosure doesn't look like a Hooverville mansion.


You ain't kidding lol


----------



## Fricasseekid

SPL guys be like,
I cut the value if my car in half (hell I cut my car in half), I can't see behind me and my blind spots are a mile wide, my mirrors are useless, and I'm packing more lumber than H-dizzle. But I got 160 DeeBeez man!!!


----------



## SaturnSL1

I'm an SPL kind of guy :blush:


----------



## Fricasseekid

SaturnSL1 said:


> I'm an SPL kind of guy :blush:


Well I likes the bass too. But I don't do lazy installs. 
I guess I shouldn't say SPL guys as that is a broad generalization.


----------



## chad

Because the enclosure is never in there long enough to make a difference.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Difference in what?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Fricasseekid said:


> This isn't a stupid thing that said but
> 
> Why don't SPL guys ever carpet or finish their boxes?!
> Everything picture I see of an amateur setup has an unfinished box or a 2x4s stacked in back of the car like they were building a house. I get it, the hobby is expensive and your doing all you can to buy that 6000 watt amp and 6 15" nuclear powered subs, to try and compete with the big boys. But why would you stop at the cheapest part of the install?!


I get your point. However, in the never ending pursuit of deebeez that box may change from weekend to weekend. The subs/amps/wire may change on a daily basis. If they use a box for 2 shows why bother carpeting it?

Edit:
Chad beat me to it.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Well I doubt that is the case with the guys one this Facebook classifieds page. 
But I see what your saying.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> Well I doubt that is the case with the guys one this Facebook classifieds page.
> But I see what your saying.


your on there too!? haha i keep that on my fb just for entertainment! and guess who runs that page..


----------



## Fricasseekid

SkizeR said:


> your on there too!? haha i keep that on my fb just for entertainment! and guess who runs that page..


?do tell?

I think you might be the reason I'm on there. Someone posted something from that page in here and I checked it out. I almost sold a few custom subwoofer boxes on there but all those guys want 250lb enclosures so shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> ?do tell?
> 
> I think you might be the reason I'm on there. Someone posted something from that page in here and I checked it out. I almost sold a few custom subwoofer boxes on there but all those guys want 250lb enclosures so shipping is ridiculous.


The one and only beer-can-voice-coil-former-custom-sub-guy, brad shulke lol


----------



## trevordj

Here is one, not the worst one on this thread: 

It starts at post 5

Drive Accord Honda Forums


----------



## quietfly

lol Alligator clips FTW...


----------



## spl152db

i use alligator clips for every part of my installs.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

I was shocked by the lack of paper clips and chewing gum.


----------



## trevordj

Ha! For a second I was thinking... maybe I'm the one who's crazy. Maybe we should ALL be using aligator clips in our installations


----------



## quietfly

Ya'll are just Half Assing it i use REAL Alligators in my installs, they also double as the security system....


----------



## minbari

what no duck tape!?!? I am appalled!


----------



## SkizeR

minbari said:


> what no duck tape!?!?  I am appalled!


You know there's a serious problem when they're to lazy to even use duct tape


----------



## syc0path

Well this is something stupid I did instead of said, but I think it's still appropriate... 

Before I was old enough to drive, the older kid next door had a friend over who had just gotten a system installed in his car. It was only the 2nd real system I had seen, and I wanted to see how much bass it had. But the neighbor kid's mom was complaining about the swear words on the rap CD they were listening to, so he didn't want me to turn it up (the 2 of them were looking under the hood and I was in the car). Well I didn't know what a crossover was, but I knew how to use an EQ... so I took every slider on his 30-band EQ that was above 100Hz and turned it all the way down! He was pissed becuz they spent quite a while at the install shop tuning it w/ an RTA and I destroyed all that work in a few seconds  I didn't even know what an RTA was or how hard it would be to set a 30-band EQ. He kicked me out of his car and I never did get to hear how loud the bass was...


----------



## minbari

ha ha, I would be pissed if someone did that to my system, but since I set it up, I could put it back in about 2 minutes. advantage of doing it yourself, lol.


----------



## SkizeR

oh the fury that i would unleash on you


----------



## Bryce418

That's a quick way to learn how much of a pain in the ass they are to set up.


----------



## Spyke

free air subs have a signifigtanly regudeced power handeling not to mention crappy freq response. if you want to put some wattage into any sub, it must have an enclosure.

ahhh sorry for the typos...no sleep..finals are bad.

-Found on another forum


----------



## minbari

Wow, only part that is true its the power handling, lol. Even then, xmax is xmax

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## hurrication

It would surprise you how much power you can put into an IB sub with bl-limited excursion.


----------



## hurrication

SPL guys...

Car Audio Classifieds


----------



## KP

Way back when JL came out with 6ohm subs........

"You have to run them in pairs of three or your amp will burn up.'

He really said pairs of three too.


----------



## TheScottishBear

hurrication said:


> SPL guys...
> 
> Car Audio Classifieds


Good old Korey Hofer. I think he has been banned from every other site but that.


----------



## SkizeR

TheScottishBear said:


> Good old Korey Hofer. I think he has been banned from every other site but that.


lol why? and holy hell.. hes got 30k posts on that site


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

SkizeR said:


> lol why? and holy hell.. hes got 30k posts on that site


hehe I remember that guy on CACO before I was...

The Scottish Bear is on here?

I remember seeing that guy on Youtube playing w/ his PE drivers in the rain.


----------



## Fricasseekid

He gets around.


----------



## TheScottishBear

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> hehe I remember that guy on CACO before I was...
> 
> The Scottish Bear is on here?
> 
> I remember seeing that guy on Youtube playing w/ his PE drivers in the rain.


I will have to look at my old videos to see. I don't remember that though. I am sure a lot I have said in my videos over the last couple of years could go in this thread. Lol I am a PE fanboy though.


----------



## nervewrecker

re: 80prs



> can someone please advise me on how to get 5v out of this deck?
> 
> I have installed this and ran it directly to an Audio Control 6XS. The line driver of the 6XS wont even light up 2v unless I carry the volume of the deck around 52.
> 
> I also ran the setup, deck - preamp (PA) - 6XS and I still have to have the volumes/gain raised pretty high to get 5v, sometimes i still dont even get it.
> 
> 
> Help please.





> Guy thanks for your input, the preamp is necessary btw, it really helps clean up the mids even more, the power acoustic that is, because you can select the feq you want. So this way you can tune the bands that the 80prs deck dont have.
> 
> The line driver in the audio control is used to give more boost through the gain also to try and get the 5v ( remember I'm not getting the 5v out unless the volume is really high). 46-48 should be the max volume the deck go to in order to get the best signal out of it ( as deh say 3/4 de volume).
> 
> I'm going to reinstall my system and this is why I really want to know why I'm not getting the 5v within the 3/4 volume range. I love the 80prs but I think the so call 5v is a con...idk... if anybody else have this same deck and getting 5v out normal please let me know.





> I prefer using fix chips for my x-over because I've tried other x-overs and the quality i get from the 6xs no x-over I've tried have given me such clarity.
> 
> This is my experience with Beyma speakers btw.. (they require more of everything trust meh) Beyma speakers like a rel bad gyal dat could give yuh de sweet whine yuh love.... 18sounds required the normals to sound sweet ( but it aint sweeter that a Beyma---noooo way)...
> 
> 
> Anybody planning to buy Beyma plan to spend more money on yuh setup. The quality at the end you will love but you have to have power for them beyotches... if yuh just want a small system doe buy Beyma. I feel the 250rms is a underrate. Dem facking speakers does drain amp....


----------



## HondAudio

Stupidest thing anyone has said (audio wise), ever:

"6x9s sound good".


----------



## spl152db

HondAudio said:


> Stupidest thing anyone has said (audio wise), ever:
> 
> "6x9s sound good".


depends on your definition of good.


----------



## SkizeR

HondAudio said:


> Stupidest thing anyone has said (audio wise), ever:
> 
> "6x9s sound good".


What makes them not sound good? There's no reason why they don't. Its just that higher end companies don't make high end 6x9s. You need to hear Goodstuff's car if you think they cant


----------



## edzyy

HondAudio said:


> Stupidest thing anyone has said (audio wise), ever:
> 
> "6x9s sound good".


only stupid thing here is you thinking they sound bad


----------



## bbfoto

I had a pair of the JBL GTi T595 Limited 6x9's back in the day that were honestly amazing. Yeah I had to tame the highs quite a bit, but [email protected] those things were clean and articulate from top to bottom, and held their composure with blistering output levels. Don't fool yourself, son, there are some very good 6x9's out there.


----------



## oilman

Not sure how you tame the highs on a 6x9. But "back in the day" 6x9's in the back deck pushed by a RF amp was all I knew. Sound deadening was 3" of sand in the floorboard along and Doctor Zogg's melted on the roof.


----------



## bbfoto

LOL. Sand and Sex Wax! Awesome. When I was 18, one of my surf buddies bought an old classic Lincoln Continental beater for $500. Same thing...3" of sand on the floorboards, and the trunk was so huge we could fit 5 surfboards in it. He didn't put any money into the stereo in it tho'...all the money went to gas and oil for that beast, LOL...oh, and beer and ganja. 

For EQ on the JBLs I had one of the old PPI 1/2-DIN EQ's sending signal to a PPI PCX-4125 amp. Good times.


----------



## oilman

bbfoto said:


> LOL. Sand and Sex Wax! Awesome. When I was 18, one of my surf buddies bought an old classic Lincoln Continental beater for $500. Same thing...3" of sand on the floorboards, and the trunk was so huge we could fit 5 surfboards in it. He didn't put any money into the stereo in it tho'...all the money went to gas and oil for that beast, LOL...oh, and beer and ganja.
> 
> 
> 
> For EQ on the JBLs I had one of the old PPI 1/2-DIN EQ's sending signal to a PPI PCX-4125 amp. Good times.


We use to not eat lunch to have gas money to go to the beach. Seems like I remember having Audiovox too. I know I had those Sonys with the big letters so you could see them through the back windshield.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

HondAudio said:


> Stupidest thing anyone has said (audio wise), ever:
> 
> "6x9s sound good".


Tell that to my Nakamichi SP-C692's cause they sound damn fine.


----------



## sqchris

"those boosters are great while pointing at the EQTs"
"Bose" is the best


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

Turn up the Sound Wumble!

(points at SW level)

haha okay!


----------



## HondAudio

6x9s can't possibly sound good because the oval-shaped cone and surround - when mated to a round voice coil and former - introduces non-linearities in the output


----------



## 12v Electronics

I have a RV in the shop with Hybrid Audio Imagine 6x9's in it that will prove you wrong


----------



## Fricasseekid

"6x9s can't possibly sound good because the oval-shaped cone and surround - when mated to a round voice coil and former - introduces non-linearities in the output"

^^I heard someone say this today^^


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> What makes them not sound good? There's no reason why they don't. Its just that higher end companies don't make high end 6x9s. You need to hear Goodstuff's car if you think they cant


Thanks. I think I need more opinions before I totally agree with you, but so far better than any 6 1/2 I have used. Now I wish all the different 6 1/2's that are out there on the market were 6x9 or at least had the option to be.

Lol at "sound wumble".


----------



## trumpet

There are high end 6x9s out there. This smells like trolling.


----------



## IBcivic

trumpet said:


> This smells like trolling.


----------



## goodstuff

The Jl Slasher Amp is the best one.


----------



## syc0path

My 1st system consisted of 2 beat-to-death Pyle 12s in a crappy ported box that wasn't tuned properly for the subs, and a decent Kenwood 2x100WRMS amp. I went to a car audio shop to find out what I could do to get more bass, and the owner told me the best way was to double the size of my amp to get a 3dB gain. Even knowing as little as I did at the time, that seemed pretty expensive to me. About a yr later, I got a couple of Blaupunkt subs on close-out, and I also sealed and fixed up the box. For about $150, I gained a lot more than 3dB! Of course the shop owner was only interested in selling me something expensive so he could make more $$ off me, but instead he didn't make any.


----------



## SQ Audi

In a sense he is correct though. To get 3db louder, you need to double your power (if your subs can handle that).

A lot of times people come into a shop and say, how can I get louder. Double your power is the best answer. Is it the correct one, possibly not..but that is how you get louder in general terms.

If you had let him look at your box, check out the amount of airspace you had, and other options, you might have been able to get a better feel of that shop, rather than just getting a generic answer. But, he did tell you right, although you stated double the size of the amp, which could mean physical amp size..not power wise.


----------



## syc0path

SQ Audi said:


> In a sense he is correct though. To get 3db louder, you need to double your power (if your subs can handle that).


Yes, I know he was technically correct, but no, the subs couldn't have handled the extra power. In any event, the point is that a much better, cheaper, and simpler solution was to get better subs -- but he wouldn't have made as much $$ off me that way. And yes, he did come out to check out my setup.


----------



## edzyy

Fricasseekid said:


> "6x9s can't possibly sound good because the oval-shaped cone and surround - when mated to a round voice coil and former - introduces non-linearities in the output"
> 
> ^^I heard someone say this today^^


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## minbari

Fricasseekid said:


> "6x9s can't possibly sound good because the oval-shaped cone and surround - when mated to a round voice coil and former - introduces non-linearities in the output"
> 
> ^^I heard someone say this today^^


been hearing that for 20 years, lol.

If it was true then ribbon tweeters, planars, electrostats, horns, etc wouldnt work either.


----------



## Socalstangman

I bought my son some Type R's for his car and one of his friends told me " If you run these at 1ohm they will have a melt down"....I pretty much laughed at him.


----------



## IBcivic

minbari said:


> been hearing that for 20 years, lol.
> 
> If it was true then ribbon tweeters, planars, electrostats, horns, etc wouldnt work either.


Not wanting to be a smart-ass, but non of these have oval-shaped cones and surrounds mated to round coil and formers.

...But yeah, a well designed oval speaker can sound great.


----------



## minbari

IBcivic said:


> Not wanting to be a smart-ass, but non of these have oval-shaped cones and surrounds mated to round coil and formers.
> 
> ...But yeah, a well designed oval speaker can sound great.


lol, my point being that none of those have round cone type radiating surfaces, but they sound fantastic (well designed ones)


----------



## 12v Electronics

07maximan said:


> I bought my son some Type R's for his car and one of his friends told me " If you run these at 1ohm they will have a melt down"....I pretty much laughed at him.


How can you run a speaker at 1 ohm?


----------



## turbo5upra

12v Electronics said:


> How can you run a speaker at 1 ohm?


Lol...


----------



## SkizeR

12v Electronics said:


> How can you run a speaker at 1 ohm?


You obviously wire in a -3 ohm resistor.... duh

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IBcivic

Dis iz wat 1ohms can do 2 ur SUBZ, dawg!

















:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Schizm

Lol my buddy's younger brother melted the cone on his sub. Literally the cone material had a burn hole in it. 

Sadly I'm dumb enough to let him use my Massive n4 for his new sub LOL.


----------



## SaturnSL1

I've got a MINT JBL GTO100 that somebody completely locked up. Damn thing is in perfect condition....


----------



## chad

Schizm said:


> Lol my buddy's younger brother melted the cone on his sub. Literally the cone material had a burn hole in it.
> 
> Sadly I'm dumb enough to let him use my Massive n4 for his new sub LOL.


I've set stage monitors on fire before.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

chad said:


> I've set stage monitors on fire before.


& yet you still don't understand the speaker


----------



## IBcivic




----------



## edzyy

> i hate soundstream. low quality imo. they have never delivered the quality i expect. i have high standards when it comes to my audio. alpine and *infinity* are my preferences.


Soundstream amps, do you like?


----------



## kaflam

A friend...
31 band eq per speaker?!?!?! That's not functional, how do you set it with each song?


----------



## SQ Audi

Wow...funny!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edzyy

kaflam said:


> A friend...
> 31 band eq per speaker?!?!?! That's not functional, how do you set it with each song?


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 07azhhr

Ok I haven't participated in this thread unless someone quoted me :laugh:. Bu I just felt the need to post this from another forum I am on.




a dumbass said:


> The tweeters in the a-pillars and 6.5" mids in the doors are bridged together. They are each 4 ohm. Presenting a 2 ohm load per channel to the stock unit.
> 
> If the tweeters are not working, but the door speakers ARE, it's because the tweeters were probably blown out from having bass (note: I did not say "some" bass, because if you play the music loud with any bass at all, the tweeters will die fast) OR they have came loose.
> 
> But I'm guessing you played music with the bass up to "add bass". That little capacitor filter on the tweeters can only do so much. It's not a magical "Bass blocker" like you would think.


Stock speakers in the setup he was refering to were actuall 2 ohm speakers. 

He took out his stock speakers and replaced thhem with $20 a pair Vifa's and posted that they were the best ever speakers. Better then the $60 Kenwoods that had adapters included specifically for the HHR. Then 1 week later reported that he blew his Vifa's. Turned out that he ran them without a xo yet thinks it is not because of the lack of a xo.

I used to try to help him but 99% of the time I just pass over his posts now. This one caught my eye for some reason :laugh:

About the only thing he has ever been right about is that the Vifa's probably would have been better then the Kenwoods.


----------



## eisnerracing

#1

ME: " Hello welcome to East Coast Customs, anything i can help you with sir?"

you dawg how much fo 4 dimes in the boot ? 

ok this got my wheels in my head spinning - --

AH - oh you mean how much for 4 10" subs installed in your trunk >>>

LMAO !!! 

#2 and how much for a set of "sit behinds" 

=???= wheels again spinning 

ME: oh how much for a set of 6x9 speakers 

another LMAO !!!

Same customer lol


----------



## Changchung

Ah, I know what it is, a cap, with this you can run your audio system without discharge the battery...

Installing a soundstream amp last week, some stupid person, costumers friend, take the amp in his hands and say, this amp is so light, no good at all. He claim that the weight of the amp show his quality... I almost hit him...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## HondAudio

eisnerracing said:


> #1
> 
> ME: " Hello welcome to East Coast Customs, anything i can help you with sir?"
> 
> you dawg how much fo 4 dimes in the boot ?
> 
> ok this got my wheels in my head spinning - --
> 
> AH - oh you mean how much for 4 10" subs installed in your trunk >>>
> 
> LMAO !!!
> 
> #2 and how much for a set of "sit behinds"
> 
> =???= wheels again spinning
> 
> ME: oh how much for a set of 6x9 speakers
> 
> another LMAO !!!
> 
> Same customer lol


Isn't basic literacy a prerequisite for purchasing stereo equipment? :surprised:


----------



## spl152db

HondAudio said:


> Isn't basic literacy a prerequisite for purchasing stereo equipment? :surprised:


this belongs here...


----------



## Dooshbox

A guy at work and I were talking yesterday about subs. I told him the setup I was going for (2 Sundown SA-12), and he insisted that his Kicker Comps are better than Sundown SAs(he's never heard of them). I told him that the Sundowns can handle more power, and he said that even Sony XPlods are better.


----------



## passtim

I had a local shop listen to my setup a year ago and I have always hot glued the old school style MB Quart or Focal badges to the factory grill tastefully to replicate as if it were a Bose, JBL or (Insert your brand here) badge, and the shop owner stated "Oh, I didn't know that GM started using Focal in their trucks."


----------



## eisnerracing

passtim said:


> I had a local shop listen to my setup a year ago and I have always hot glued the old school style MB Quart or Focal badges to the factory grill tastefully to replicate as if it were a Bose, JBL or (Insert your brand here) badge, and the shop owner stated "Oh, I didn't know that GM started using Focal in their trucks."


THATS GREAT !!!! LMAO !!!! 

i get customers asking for bose speakers all the time - i say why? and explain they only offer factory audio and home audio not after market replacment 
again i ask why? 

" They are the best speakers ever made!" 

HA only if you dont compare them to something of quality / ever notice a Boase dealer will never have bose speakers on display in a room with other speakers. WHY because bose told them not to - wonder why !!

No Highs - No Lows - must be BOSE - lol


----------



## Aleksrussian

Here's mine: 

ME: I'm looking for a sound setup for my Toyota that will be mainly sound quality with tight flat bass response without sacrificing too much trunk.

Sales Rep: Sure we can put in 2 18's it will pound!


----------



## eisnerracing

Aleksrussian said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> ME: I'm looking for a sound setup for my Toyota that will be mainly sound quality with tight flat bass response without sacrificing too much trunk.
> 
> Sales Rep: Sure we can put in 2 18's it will pound!


yes mounted in a trailer you have to pull behind LOL


----------



## edzyy

Dooshbox said:


> A guy at work and I were talking yesterday about subs. I told him the setup I was going for (2 Sundown SA-12), and he insisted that his Kicker Comps are better than Sundown SAs(he's never heard of them). I told him that the Sundowns can handle more power, and he said that even Sony XPlods are better.


This has happened to me many times

It's usually guys with w7's and w6's, though.

What's ascendant audio? Man, get you some w7's!!


----------



## Schizm

edzyy said:


> This has happened to me many times
> 
> It's usually guys with w7's and w6's, though.
> 
> What's ascendant audio? Man, get you some w7's!!


At least the JLs actually can sound good lol


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> This has happened to me many times
> 
> It's usually guys with w7's and w6's, though.
> 
> What's ascendant audio? Man, get you some w7's!!


thats when u say "take a seat"


----------



## Aleksrussian

eisnerracing said:


> yes mounted in a trailer you have to pull behind LOL


I just love how he offered the exact opposite of what I want, I was like w..t...f.. Haha


----------



## sinister-kustoms

This from the CACO 'Vote for Joey' thread:



logan23afroman said:


> It looks very nice and clean, but I've seen more talented stuff that took for skill to make, all his is a lot of time...not skill...


Does this guy deserve Installer of the year? - Car Audio Classifieds


----------



## edzyy

sinister-kustoms said:


> This from the CACO 'Vote for Joey' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this guy deserve Installer of the year? - Car Audio Classifieds


not surprised.

Nothing but a bunch of morons run around that place.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

sinister-kustoms said:


> This from the CACO 'Vote for Joey' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this guy deserve Installer of the year? - Car Audio Classifieds


I have to agree where's all the bling, flashing lights, 18" subs, lambo doors with speakers all over them. This guy's a joke...ok sarcasm over. 

Honestly I think some people equate tacky and overdone with talent. I would much rather my car look like the BMW joey did the stealth install in than this 








or this:









Both those took a lot of time and effort but to me it just looks tacky. Give me a stealth install any day , personally I think it takes more skill to do serious mods to a car and all the while making them look factory after all is said and done.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Give me a stealth install any day , personally I think it takes more skill to do serious mods to a car and all the while making them look factory after all is said and done.


Amen to that! Anyone can stretch some fleece over some rings and make a volcano box. If people have to look twice before they realise something's different, then you're doing it right.


----------



## eisnerracing

Hi-FiDelity said:


> I have to agree where's all the bling, flashing lights, 18" subs, lambo doors with speakers all over them. This guy's a joke...ok sarcasm over.
> 
> Honestly I think some people equate tacky and overdone with talent. I would much rather my car look like the BMW joey did the stealth install in than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both those took a lot of time and effort but to me it just looks tacky. Give me a stealth install any day , personally I think it takes more skill to do serious mods to a car and all the while making them look factory after all is said and done.


Tacky YES! And it's a lot of painted Mdf - could t even hid the led rings or make 
Lighted plexiglass rings !! 
I guess it took a lot of time but all the boards are flat and sharp edges 
Could have a bit better with fiberglass panels with smooth transitions 
To me these are second rate and painted 
You can paint a pinto with a $5000 house of color paint job and you still 
Have a pinto lol


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

eisnerracing said:


> Tacky YES! And it's a lot of painted Mdf - could t even hid the led rings or make Lighted plexiglass rings !!


The sad thing is some of the people in the CACO thread would probably have put these installs above Joe's killer OEM stealth builds for the simple reason that it's flashy.



eisnerracing said:


> I guess it took a lot of time but all the boards are flat and sharp edges
> Could have a bit better with fiberglass panels with smooth transitions
> To me these are second rate and painted...


They took a lot of time as far as making the stuff, paint it, and finally install it but they far from impressive. I've seen really imaginative custom installs that used fiberglass to make all kinds of curves and contours and they can look nice but I'd still take a "Really that's not stock?!" stealth install. 




eisnerracing said:


> You can paint a pinto with a $5000 house of color paint job and you still
> Have a pinto lol


Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## eisnerracing

Hi-FiDelity said:


> The sad thing is some of the people in the CACO thread would probably have put these installs above Joe's killer OEM stealth builds for the simple reason that it's flashy.
> 
> 
> 
> They took a lot of time as far as making the stuff, paint it, and finally install it but they far from impressive. I've seen really imaginative custom installs that used fiberglass to make all kinds of curves and contours and they can look nice but I'd still take a "Really that's not stock?!" stealth install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have put it better myself.



Thanks for the comments - we get it !! I have done flashy but always tastefully 
Smooth and integrated


----------



## turbo5upra

5k for a paint job? i must be going to the wrong people....


----------



## 07azhhr

sinister-kustoms said:


> This from the CACO 'Vote for Joey' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this guy deserve Installer of the year? - Car Audio Classifieds


I noticed that one of that guys justification of his statement was because Joey does not use bondo or other shaping tools.

You should post some of these pics

http://simplicityinsound.com/images/FTP/AngelJettabigbass/ang29.JPG

http://simplicityinsound.com/images/FTP/AngelJettabigbass/ang17.JPG

They already have the finished pic of this one.
http://simplicityinsound.com/images/FTP/blaketdi/blake17.JPG

http://simplicityinsound.com/images/FTP/blaketdi/blake29.JPG

They had the finished product shot for this one too.
http://simplicityinsound.com/images/FTP/JoshLuFRS/jlfrs63.JPG


----------



## sinister-kustoms

I would link them, but I fear posting anything on that forum will lower my IQ even more than the fiberglass fumes already have.


----------



## SkizeR

sinister-kustoms said:


> I would link them, but I fear posting anything on that forum will lower my IQ even more than the fiberglass fumes already have.


its ok.. we have all been there..


----------



## eisnerracing

God knows I've passed out in the trunk of a car 
Using select super glue and kick to hold a panel under the rear deck !
What a hangover ! I've also puked once with fiberglass 
Before I installed an exhaust fan in my wood shop !! Lol
The things we do for love of audio ..


----------



## captainobvious

eisnerracing said:


> #1
> 
> ME: " Hello welcome to East Coast Customs, anything i can help you with sir?"
> 
> you dawg how much fo 4 dimes in the boot ?
> 
> ok this got my wheels in my head spinning - --
> 
> AH - oh you mean how much for 4 10" subs installed in your trunk >>>
> 
> LMAO !!!
> 
> #2 and how much for a set of "sit behinds"
> 
> =???= wheels again spinning
> 
> ME: oh how much for a set of 6x9 speakers
> 
> another LMAO !!!
> 
> Same customer lol


English is highly overrated in the ghetto...


----------



## captainobvious

Aleksrussian said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> ME: I'm looking for a sound setup for my Toyota that will be mainly sound quality with tight flat bass response without sacrificing too much trunk.
> 
> Sales Rep: Sure we can put in 2 18's it will pound!


That's priceless.

While you're talking the rep is clearly only thinking, "My idea is much better, when will this guy shut up so I can tellhim what he really wants"


----------



## Aleksrussian

captainobvious said:


> That's priceless.
> 
> While you're talking the rep is clearly only thinking, "My idea is much better, when will this guy shut up so I can tellhim what he really wants"


Exactly, I felt like he was trying to push his dream system on me, like here is what I want so you should get that haha. It's funny cause after I was like no I want a smaller setup, your idea won't fit well... so he goes outside with a tape measure and is like: ya two 18's will fit if anything we will make them 15's. At this point i'm ready to find another shop haha :mean:


----------



## SaturnSL1

sinister-kustoms said:


> This from the CACO 'Vote for Joey' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this guy deserve Installer of the year? - Car Audio Classifieds


Ugh... This is just... ughhhh

Those posts literally just make me go ughhh.


----------



## captainobvious

sinister-kustoms said:


> This from the CACO 'Vote for Joey' thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this guy deserve Installer of the year? - Car Audio Classifieds


Not sure who that Logan douce is, but just because God gave him a flapping yapper on the front of his face doesn't mean he should open it up about things he clearly doesn't understand.
Joey and Bing pump out some beautiful installs that retain a classy, almost stock appearance which is difficult to achieve. That install style may not suit the juvenile types like Logan, but the skill and craftsmanship involved are very substantial. Anyone not huffing aquanet should have the capacity to distinguish that.


----------



## captainobvious

Aleksrussian said:


> Exactly, I felt like he was trying to push his dream system on me, like here is what I want so you should get that haha. It's funny cause after I was like no I want a smaller setup, your idea won't fit well... so he goes outside with a tape measure and is like: ya two 18's will fit if anything we will make them 15's. At this point i'm ready to find another shop haha :mean:

















.


----------



## Aleksrussian

^ HA! perfect, hey Captain obvious I wanted to ask you are the JL Zr speakers you claim to have significantly better than the c2 or c5 series? Thanks


----------



## captainobvious

I wish I could tell you, however mine aren't yet installed (I'm working on it) and I haven't heard the c2 or c5 series so I wouldn't be of much help to you unfortunately.


----------



## Aleksrussian

captainobvious said:


> I wish I could tell you, however mine aren't yet installed (I'm working on it) and I haven't heard the c2 or c5 series so I wouldn't be of much help to you unfortunately.


Ah! I see, well I have the c2's and after sound deadening they are actually not bad at all, just wondering what kind of difference can there be when the price is so much more... The c2's are very clear and accurate but not as warm as my Klipsch speakers at home, and aren't too good with the midrange, I guess I'll just have to add some mid's somewhere


----------



## SQ Audi

Alek, my understanding is that the ZR800 is a dedicated midbass. You really will need a midrange with it. And for that reason, the c2 or c5 don't really match up. I could be wrong, so if I am, someone please pop in and help this guy out!


----------



## turbo5upra

The zr800's can do two way iirc with a horn or a really robust tweeter- I think they start to fade after 1k- don't quote me though.

As for c2 to zr- I bet some details would be gained... Less notable as you go up lines...


----------



## turbo5upra

I lied- they play up to 400.... Make that a extra large format tweeter


----------



## hurrication

Aleksrussian said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> ME: I'm looking for a sound setup for my Toyota that will be mainly sound quality with tight flat bass response without sacrificing too much trunk.
> 
> Sales Rep: Sure we can put in 2 18's it will pound!


Since I just saw your thread about being in Tulsa, I am very curious which shop this was (I lived there from '04 until March of this year).

To keep names out of it.. was the shop located:
-just north of woodland hills mall
-e. 41st street
-s. mingo
-e. 31st


----------



## Aleksrussian

hurrication said:


> Since I just saw your thread about being in Tulsa, I am very curious which shop this was (I lived there from '04 until March of this year).
> 
> To keep names out of it.. was the shop located:
> -just north of woodland hills mall
> -e. 41st street
> -s. mingo
> -e. 31st


This is one of those beat up shops in north Tulsa, I don't want to bad advertise them, they have done decent stuff for me for cheap just that guy was clueless must of been new or something lol. I went to those cheap shops because I'm doing 70% of the work myself I just wanted some one to do the boring stuff for cheap haha , running wires etc.. 

I initially just asked the guys opinion like I stated earlier in this thread, at that point I haven't purchased any of the new gear yet.


----------



## Aleksrussian

SQ Audi said:


> Alek, my understanding is that the ZR800 is a dedicated midbass. You really will need a midrange with it. And for that reason, the c2 or c5 don't really match up. I could be wrong, so if I am, someone please pop in and help this guy out!


Okay I see, although I am finding other sized drivers in the ZR series that look like they are similar to the c2/c5 sets. Not finding many good comparisons though  I think once I completely finish the sound deadening I will be more satisfied with the c2's I have installed. But I'm afraid I need to add a midrange driver somewhere.

Anyway back to the thread, didn't mean to hijack here


----------



## spl152db

Aleksrussian said:


> ^ HA! perfect, hey Captain obvious I wanted to ask you are the JL Zr speakers you claim to have significantly better than the c2 or c5 series? Thanks


Start a new thread. Don't wanna see this here. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## a-minus

My top 3:

"I think there's a shortage in my wire."

"My tweeters have a lot of extortion."

and the best: "Say, you got one of them 80 gigabyte fuses?"


----------



## eisnerracing

Wow too funny !! 

Customer :"I got a 6000 watt amp on my ma audio 12" subs and i have blown 3 - 80 watt fuse , my amp 
So strong it pulling so many watts ! "

Me: ok I see you may have a problem wire wire , connections or ohm load.
What ohm are your subs 4 or 8 

Customer : naw Mann I only got 2 oh em ....

Me: silent as I think of a response and try not to piss myself laughing

Me: what size power wire do you have 2,4 or 8 gauge 

Customer : my fire wire is this big (holds up pinky finger) 

Damm sometimes my job is frustrating but funny as hell


----------



## SkizeR

eisnerracing said:


> Wow too funny !!
> 
> Customer :"I got a 6000 watt amp on my ma audio 12" subs and i have blown 3 - 80 watt fuse , my amp
> So strong it pulling so many watts ! "
> 
> Me: ok I see you may have a problem wire wire , connections or ohm load.
> What ohm are your subs 4 or 8
> 
> Customer : naw Mann I only got 2 oh em ....
> 
> Me: silent as I think of a response and try not to piss myself laughing
> 
> Me: what size power wire do you have 2,4 or 8 gauge
> 
> Customer : my fire wire is this big (holds up pinky finger)
> 
> Damm sometimes my job is frustrating but funny as hell


people this stupid shouldnt be able to reproduce


----------



## eisnerracing

SkizeR said:


> people this stupid shouldnt be able to reproduce


They do and bring their kids to my shop with their first box Chevy for 
A "hook up" but I always make them said because we don't sell power acoustic 

Got one more just today. 

Customer : how much is a system ? 
Me : that's a complicated question ?
Customer : subs and **** ..
Me: to add 2 10s, box, amp , install $550 or so 
Customer : damm what can I get for $200 
Lol

And last of the day at 5:30 
Customer: I need to see some speakers 
Me: ok what kind of car so you have so I can figure size 
Customer : it don't matter but they got to have a lot of talk !

(And to add I didn't notice till he left he was riding a bicycle )


Wtf lol


----------



## SkizeR

eisnerracing said:


> They do and bring their kids to my shop with their first box Chevy for
> A "hook up" but I always make them said because we don't sell power acoustic
> 
> Got one more just today.
> 
> Customer : how much is a system ?
> Me : that's a complicated question ?
> Customer : subs and **** ..
> Me: to add 2 10s, box, amp , install $550 or so
> Customer : damm what can I get for $200
> Lol
> 
> And last of the day at 5:30
> Customer: I need to see some speakers
> Me: ok what kind of car so you have so I can figure size
> *Customer : it don't matter but they got to have a lot of talk !*
> 
> (And to add I didn't notice till he left he was riding a bicycle )
> 
> 
> Wtf lol


omg people say the same thing up here! well thats exactly what steve and tom at syracuse customs said.. "i need mah speakaz to talk" haha


----------



## edzyy

SkizeR said:


> omg people say the same thing up here! well thats exactly what steve and tom at syracuse customs said.. "i need mah speakaz to talk" haha


i've been asked "what you running for voice" before. 

Was confused

I think it's a tri-state area thing


----------



## a-minus

eisnerracing said:


> They do and bring their kids to my shop with their first box Chevy for
> A "hook up" but I always make them said because we don't sell power acoustic
> 
> Got one more just today.
> 
> Customer : how much is a system ?
> Me : that's a complicated question ?
> Customer : subs and **** ..
> Me: to add 2 10s, box, amp , install $550 or so
> Customer : damm what can I get for $200
> Lol
> 
> And last of the day at 5:30
> Customer: I need to see some speakers
> Me: ok what kind of car so you have so I can figure size
> Customer : it don't matter but they got to have a lot of talk !
> 
> (And to add I didn't notice till he left he was riding a bicycle )
> 
> 
> Wtf lol



I get that all the time. 2 or 3 times a day, the phone rings, and I get this question: "How much to hook up my system?"

HTF are you supposed to answer that question? I've gotten so tired of it that now I just say $100. It's too much trouble to ask questions that they don't know the answers to.


----------



## jpf150

Got some good ones for you guys from a small get together(party?) I was at tonight. Back story is small town with a lot of the "I'm louder than you!" stuff. Got to talking about car audio to 2 guys.

"I've got my system wired to one quarter (yes, 1/4) ohms, it makes the amp use all the power"

"You don't need crossovers"

(In the same convo as the crossovers)
Me:You don't need them?
Him:Naw
Me:So you play bass through your tweeters then!?
Him:Yeah, sometimes

"Audio and subs are two different things, the audio is in the front and the sub is in the back!"

"I'm running components front and rear! I've got a speaker and two tweeters up front on each side, and a speaker and tweeter on each side in the back! Then I got my sub that pounds man! I like to hear the voices too, that's why I got the components."(Talking about his truck)

"I like to hear the voices too"(same guy, has a truck and mustang) "You can hear them man, listen"
-This mustang had the most horrid stage ever...ever. It sounded like nothing was in the front seats. It was all in the back. While my stage is horrible, I at least have everything up front(except for some bass....) and vocals are centered.

When I inquired about the ohms...
Me: Do you even know the most common "ohm load" for car speakers?
Him: hahahahahahahah
Me: Tell me, isn't it usually 2 or 4 
Him: Pshhhhh, naw man. I told you I have my system wired to 1/4 ohm!

"All amps have at least 2 channels"

While I am a newb in the car audio scene(running bs stuff in my truck now from when I was younger), I am in the process of upgrading and have learned quite a bit from this site and others. I love to talk about audio, but I don't think I can even try to understand this logic. Figured this would get a few laughs and keep the thread going...


----------



## HondAudio

a-minus said:


> I get that all the time. 2 or 3 times a day, the phone rings, and I get this question: "How much to hook up my system?"
> 
> HTF are you supposed to answer that question? I've gotten so tired of it that *now I just say $100*. It's too much trouble to ask questions that they don't know the answers to.


You should say "at _least_ $100".


----------



## SaturnSL1

edzyy said:


> i've been asked "what you running for voice" before.
> 
> Was confused
> 
> I think it's a tri-state area thing


I hear that alot here in CT, it must be lol.


----------



## SaturnSL1

I got one that even had me confused for a few days until it hit me! 

Anyways this kid is telling me his head unit goes up to 50 Hz... I sit there confused as he's babbling on about other **** and Im thinking "No...no no no, that's not right. What is this idiot talking about?".

Well he comes back a few days later and tells me now he has a new head until that goes up to 72 Hz and it hits me... This dolt thinks the volume is called hertz.

I was flabbergasted because he was saying it like he was bragging and proud of it. Like "Yeah, my new head unit goes up to *72 hertz now!*

Some people just need to stop with this hobby. This is the same kid who sold me a $400 amp for $20 because "It doesn't make my Kickers knock". Of course it isn't going to knock, you've got an amp with three power and ground terminals connected with only one piece of 8 gauge. 

Ugh, just quit before you light your car on fire.


----------



## a-minus

edzyy said:


> i've been asked "what you running for voice" before.
> 
> Was confused
> 
> I think it's a tri-state area thing


It's definitely not limited to the tri-state...we get it down here in Texas too. Everybody wants their tweeters to "talk".


----------



## Schizm

I just prefer tweeters not make my ears bleed!


----------



## edzyy

a-minus said:


> It's definitely not limited to the tri-state...we get it down here in Texas too. Everybody wants their tweeters to "talk".


I hear texas and florida is notorious for the midrange and supertweets with zero processing front stages


----------



## hurrication

It was real bad in Houston when I lived there in '08 and '09, I can only imagine how bad it is now. They install actuators on the trunk lids and they pop the trunk at stoplights and going down the road. I about died of laughter the first time I saw someone pop their trunk at a light. 

POP TRUNK slab sunday 59 and little york party flyer for DJ GOGO GARCIA - YouTube


----------



## edzyy

That is terrible


----------



## SkizeR

i just threw up in my mouth...


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

More proof that it doesn't take much effort to part an idiot and his money. Though I had a similar reaction to the first time I saw a honda civic with lambo doors.


----------



## oilman

I run 5 tweeter's in each a pillar, 2 in each B and if they're angled correctly you don't need processing. Each tweeter is run off a slash 500.1 modified to hi bias class A for that transparent sound . Oh, I'm from Texas.


----------



## a-minus

Y'all don't have people with pop trunk up north? Everyone wants one down here.


Edit: I use the word "everyone" very loosely.


----------



## hurrication

Not much donk/box culture up north, it's all down south in the gulf states.


----------



## SkizeR

a-minus said:


> Y'all don't have people with pop trunk up north? Everyone wants one down here.
> 
> 
> Edit: I use the word "everyone" very loosely.


lol.

actually come to think of it we do but its not the same "south style".. up here we have people that cover their trunks with ElectroVoice speakers and bullet tweeters with lanzar amps. absolutely absurd


----------



## Catalyx

hurrication said:


> Not much donk/box culture up north, it's all down south in the gulf states.


Put a donk on it

Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now - YouTube


----------



## SkizeR

Catalyx said:


> Put a donk on it
> 
> Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now - YouTube


if i saw that thing in person, on the road, i would go full speed, rip the e-brake, and take that thing out.


----------



## a-minus

Another big thing down here (not audio but still absurd) is 84's.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tex...t%2Fcatalog%2Fslab_section_Elbows.htm;640;480


----------



## a-minus

Catalyx said:


> Put a donk on it
> 
> Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now - YouTube


I wish I didn't have to see cars like this on a daily basis (much less work on them FML)


----------



## Earzbleed

Looks like he found a way to reduce road noise without dynamat.


----------



## SkizeR

Earzbleed said:


> Looks like he found a way to reduce road noise without dynamat.


im guessing you have never driven in a car/truck with tires that big...


----------



## Notloudenuf

a-minus said:


> Another big thing down here (not audio but still absurd) is 84's.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tex...t%2Fcatalog%2Fslab_section_Elbows.htm;640;480


Those have GOT to be illegal! :mean:

They remind me of that old arcade game Spy Hunter


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Catalyx said:


> Put a donk on it
> 
> Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now - YouTube


Poor Cadillac. :sad:


----------



## awboat

A couple of years ago I went to stereo shop in Grand Junction CO to see about getting one of the new JL 5 channel class D amps for my install. I have the Pioneer P9 set and planned to run some speakers I've bought here and there on this site. 

I told the salesgirl that I was using the Pioneer P9 and its an active set up and needed 75 watts or so per channel for the front and some more for the sub. She said they didn't have the JL in stock, so I asked if they had something similar. She said we have an Alpine and I asked "How many watts per channel?" She asked how many watts were my speakers. I said "huh?" She said, "How many watts are your speakers" I said "I don't know, why does that matter? She asked again. I again, "How many watts per channel does the Alpine put out?" She said "How many watts are your speakers? I said, "I don't have a ****ing clue, it doesn't matter, I am running home speakers of different ohms and I have the Pioneer P9 and I can match the levels, how many watts per channel does the Alpine put out". She asked irritatedly, " HOW MANY WATTS ARE YOUR SPEAKERS?" I mumbled something about idiots and started to leave. She accosted me asking what I had said. I said, "you just lost a $500 sale". 




Spyke said:


> I need to know MAX power ratings because I want to be sure my sony subs will be ok. They're rated for 1500 watts each so I should be ok.


----------



## a-minus

awboat said:


> A couple of years ago I went to stereo shop in Grand Junction CO to see about getting one of the new JL 5 channel class D amps for my install. I have the Pioneer P9 set and planned to run some speakers I've bought here and there on this site.
> 
> I told the salesgirl that I was using the Pioneer P9 and its an active set up and needed 75 watts or so per channel for the front and some more for the sub. She said they didn't have the JL in stock, so I asked if they had something similar. She said we have an Alpine and I asked "How many watts per channel?" She asked how many watts were my speakers. I said "huh?" She said, "How many watts are your speakers" I said "I don't know, why does that matter? She asked again. I again, "How many watts per channel does the Alpine put out?" She said "How many watts are your speakers? I said, "I don't have a ****ing clue, it doesn't matter, I am running home speakers of different ohms and I have the Pioneer P9 and I can match the levels, how many watts per channel does the Alpine put out". She asked irritatedly, " HOW MANY WATTS ARE YOUR SPEAKERS?" I mumbled something about idiots and started to leave. She accosted me asking what I had said. I said, "you just lost a $500 sale".


Sad to see someone working in the industry that has no clue what they're talking about.


----------



## Victor_inox

awboat said:


> A couple of years ago I went to stereo shop in Grand Junction CO to see about getting one of the new JL 5 channel class D amps for my install. I have the Pioneer P9 set and planned to run some speakers I've bought here and there on this site.
> 
> I told the salesgirl that I was using the Pioneer P9 and its an active set up and needed 75 watts or so per channel for the front and some more for the sub. She said they didn't have the JL in stock, so I asked if they had something similar. She said we have an Alpine and I asked "How many watts per channel?" She asked how many watts were my speakers. I said "huh?" She said, "How many watts are your speakers" I said "I don't know, why does that matter? She asked again. I again, "How many watts per channel does the Alpine put out?" She said "How many watts are your speakers? I said, "I don't have a ****ing clue, it doesn't matter, I am running home speakers of different ohms and I have the Pioneer P9 and I can match the levels, how many watts per channel does the Alpine put out". She asked irritatedly, " HOW MANY WATTS ARE YOUR SPEAKERS?" I mumbled something about idiots and started to leave. She accosted me asking what I had said. I said, "you just lost a $500 sale".


She probably was good enough for manager to ****


----------



## Bryce418

Schizm said:


> I just prefer tweeters not make my ears bleed!


that made me chuckle pretty good. I get really confused when I'm out at a show and some "pro" sound tech has has the system screaming up top to the point of being painful.I fail to understand how they don't see this ruining the experience. I have a couple friends that have pa rigs that are insanely loud but don't have that fatigue after listening to them even for extended periods of time at rather high levels.


----------



## Victor_inox

Bryce418 said:


> that made me chuckle pretty good. I get really confused when I'm out at a show and some "pro" sound tech has has the system screaming up top to the point of being painful.I fail to understand how they don't see this ruining the experience. I have a couple friends that have pa rigs that are insanely loud but don't have that fatigue after listening to them even for extended periods of time at rather high levels.


 That`s because your hearing adapts at the level of 20 DB to compensate for loud noises. 
Truth be told anything at that sound pressure considered by your brain as noise
therefore fatigue. wear protection- no noise no fatigue.


----------



## Bryce418

True but distortion confuses the **** out of your brain which is where the sensory overload really seems to set in. The causes are varied but severely clipped amps, **** speakers, phase issues and mismanaged reflections are great examples of how to ruin a great experience.


----------



## jpf150

Catalyx said:


> Put a donk on it
> 
> Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now - YouTube


99% sure this is in Henderson NC, 2 min from my house...I pass by this place a lot.

Yup, good ole henderson. https://www.facebook.com/HOUSEofTOYZ/photos_stream

The name of the place is "Ultra sounds"


----------



## Woosey

Catalyx said:


> Put a donk on it
> 
> Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now - YouTube


Hahaha great track! just put a bangin' donk on it..


----------



## SkizeR

jpf150 said:


> 99% sure this is in Henderson NC, 2 min from my house...I pass by this place a lot.
> 
> Yup, good ole henderson. https://www.facebook.com/HOUSEofTOYZ/photos_stream
> 
> The name of the place is "Ultra sounds"


oh my god...


----------



## Spyke

jpf150 said:


> 99% sure this is in Henderson NC, 2 min from my house...I pass by this place a lot.
> 
> Yup, good ole henderson. https://www.facebook.com/HOUSEofTOYZ/photos_stream
> 
> The name of the place is "Ultra sounds"


So they basically just put horrible looking rims on even more horrible looking cars?


----------



## jpf150

Spyke said:


> So they basically just put horrible looking rims on even more horrible looking cars?


Quite simply, Yes. It is amazing what is seen/heard around me. Y'all might find this interesting as well. It was recorded in the same town.

Carolina Boss Playaz - TOUCH MY CHEDDA - YouTube 

and

"27536"-Est. Ju feat. Kuda Bang, Mak Bundy, D. Benson.mpg - YouTube

I can't wait to move out of this area for good...


----------



## eisnerracing

You all have listed videos reminding me why 
I would never live in Henderson , nc...
Want to be thugs flashing stacked of title pawned 
Money - making a rap video out side a store with 
"We except ebt" on the signs above their head 
Collecting well fair be cause on paper they don't have 
A job but tell everyone they are a rapper 
Dammmm -


----------



## goodstuff

NO trunk pops at stop lights up here in the north. I've NEVER seen that, not once. You see a donk here and there though.


----------



## Schizm

I'd be tempted to take stuff out of the trunk if I saw that ****. Lol


----------



## SaturnSL1

jpf150 said:


> Quite simply, Yes. It is amazing what is seen/heard around me. Y'all might find this interesting as well. It was recorded in the same town.
> 
> Carolina Boss Playaz - TOUCH MY CHEDDA - YouTube


That Caddy pulling up is gorgeous! The rims are ehh, a nice set of Vogues and white walls would be so much nicer


----------



## Notloudenuf

jpf150 said:


> Quite simply, Yes. It is amazing what is seen/heard around me. Y'all might find this interesting as well. It was recorded in the same town.
> 
> Carolina Boss Playaz - TOUCH MY CHEDDA - YouTube
> 
> and
> 
> "27536"-Est. Ju feat. Kuda Bang, Mak Bundy, D. Benson.mpg - YouTube
> 
> I can't wait to move out of this area for good...


Oh what a well placed __________ could do. :mean:

You fill in the blank.


----------



## SaturnSL1

50 cal automated turret?


----------



## jpf150

predator drone?


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

ICBM


----------



## eisnerracing

Sentry Gun ...

i know Black ops 2 referance LOL


----------



## Schizm

Speaking of sentry guns lol

Had my best round of Nuke Town last night. 45 kills (all but 2 from primary chicom, other 2 were drones) only 43 kills 35 deaths but I was up against 4 'masters' who are definitely better than me most times lol. Killed 8 sentry guns too so I was 1500 points above the nearest guy.


----------



## SkizeR

Schizm said:


> Speaking of sentry guns lol
> 
> Had my best round of Nuke Town last night. 45 kills (all but 2 from primary chicom, other 2 were drones) only 43 kills 35 deaths but I was up against 4 'masters' who are definitely better than me most times lol. Killed 8 sentry guns too so I was 1500 points above the nearest guy.


halo>cod


----------



## eisnerracing

I'm playing tonight
Look me up "seisner" 
Black ops 2
Ps3


----------



## SkizeR

eisnerracing said:


> I'm playing tonight
> Look me up "seisner"
> Black ops 2


im guessing my xbox thread is no where to be found


----------



## hurrication

SaturnSL1 said:


> That Caddy pulling up is gorgeous! The rims are ehh, a nice set of Vogues and white walls would be so much nicer


Hell yeah it is! I love the **** out of coupe devilles. My old boss had a NICE one sitting around with a bad motor but I could never convince him to sell it to me. It already had daytons on it and everything. A fire rolled through his area and burnt his house down and none of the cars survived. I was heartbroken when he was hauling them all off to scrap.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

hurrication said:


> Hell yeah it is! I love the **** out of coupe devilles. My old boss had a NICE one sitting around with a bad motor but I could never convince him to sell it to me. It already had daytons on it and everything. A fire rolled through his area and burnt his house down and none of the cars survived. I was heartbroken when he was hauling them all off to scrap.


As a caddy owner and fan that's a real sad sight.


----------



## SkizeR

speaking of fires, anyone here on the facebook group "car audio Q&A?"


----------



## mos805

hurrication said:


> Hell yeah it is! I love the **** out of coupe devilles. My old boss had a NICE one sitting around with a bad motor but I could never convince him to sell it to me. It already had daytons on it and everything. A fire rolled through his area and burnt his house down and none of the cars survived. I was heartbroken when he was hauling them all off to scrap.


Nooo! I've been looking for an older car and a coupe deville is on my list of cars to look for.. so sad to see one end up like this.


----------



## edzyy

SkizeR said:


> speaking of fires, anyone here on the facebook group "car audio Q&A?"


i tried to join the group and they denied it


----------



## SaturnSL1

hurrication said:


> Hell yeah it is! I love the **** out of coupe devilles. My old boss had a NICE one sitting around with a bad motor but I could never convince him to sell it to me. It already had daytons on it and everything. A fire rolled through his area and burnt his house down and none of the cars survived. I was heartbroken when he was hauling them all off to scrap.


Damn, I'd be so sad... Hope he had insurance


----------



## Mack

"We tried sticking them (sub brand X...can't remember) in the box the manufacturer recommended, but we think they sound louder in this box"....a thin generic box with a port a piece of paper would have trouble sliding into.


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> i tried to join the group and they denied it


try joining again.. its hilarious. half the people on there recommend to not use fuses as it causes resistance in the wire hahaha


----------



## goodstuff

Massive load vinyl. :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> Massive load vinyl. :laugh:


wasnt that someone on here? lol


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> wasnt that someone on here? lol


Yeah not throwing them under the bus, I think the guy is a foreigner. It made me laugh hard.


----------



## trumpet

SkizeR said:


> try joining again.. its hilarious. half the people on there recommend to not use fuses as it causes resistance in the wire hahaha


From a recent Skar question on Car Audio Q&A, it came up that Kevin will undercut listings of used Skar equipment by listing new equipment for a lower price. Here's a response from someone about that:
"well the dudes a bidness man u cant blame him for that"


----------



## SkizeR

trumpet said:


> From a recent Skar question on Car Audio Q&A, it came up that Kevin will undercut listings of used Skar equipment by listing new equipment for a lower price. Here's a response from someone about that:
> "well the dudes a bidness man u cant blame him for that"


I swear that facebook group is full of retarded people

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bark424

I just joined that car audio q&a on face book. just reading through some of the questions and replies, all I want to say is OMG, I just did a quick look but some of the most ridiculous stuff I've read in a while.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Post some please lol


----------



## Fricasseekid

I just joined. That Robert Ohman guy looks like a tool fo show! It's like if Steve Mead had a bastard love child with Lurch!


----------



## Oliver

trumpet said:


> From a recent Skar question on Car Audio Q&A, it came up that Kevin will undercut listings of used Skar equipment by listing new equipment for a lower price. Here's a response from someone about that:
> *"well the dudes a bidness man u cant blame him for that"*





SkizeR said:


> I swear that facebook group is full of retarded people
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2





bark424 said:


> I just joined that car audio q&a on face book. just reading through some of the questions and replies, all I want to say is OMG, I just did a quick look but some of the most ridiculous stuff I've read in a while.





Fricasseekid said:


> I just joined. That Robert Ohman guy looks like a tool fo show!* It's like if Steve Mead had a bastard love child with Lurch!*


*Ha ha, LOL !!
*:laugh:


----------



## Earzbleed

Dobbing myself in here. Was trying out that free JL audio app. and kept getting the "Clip Detected" message, even at low volume. I won't say how long it took, but it finally dawned on me; The band I was playing even uses a distortion pedal on their bass guitar as well as the rhythm and lead guitars.


----------



## Catalyx

SkizeR said:


> try joining again.. its hilarious. half the people on there recommend to not use fuses as it causes resistance in the wire hahaha


I really wonder how many of these people end up frying their electrical systems or maybe even starting fires from not grounding right.


----------



## SkizeR

Catalyx said:


> I really wonder how many of these people end up frying their electrical systems or maybe even starting fires from not grounding right.


Theyre like "you don't need a fuse if it doesnt pass through a sharp part of the ffirewall". All i had to say was, "il be the person roasting marshmallows when your car turns into a camp fire on the side of the road"


----------



## Fricasseekid

I'm having fun in here:

https://m.facebook.com/#!/groups/47...&notif_t=group_comment_reply&__user=305000704


----------



## bark424

Fricasseekid said:


> I'm having fun in here:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/#!/groups/47...&notif_t=group_comment_reply&__user=305000704


 I'm afraid to ask your name...lol


----------



## Fricasseekid

Well I'm probably the only one arguing from an SQ standpoint.


----------



## Changchung

Fricasseekid said:


> I'm having fun in here:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/#!/groups/47...&notif_t=group_comment_reply&__user=305000704


I cant see the group, can you post another link please...


----------



## bark424

let's see if I can figure it out


----------



## Fricasseekid

Well apparently in wrong... 

Or I've been out debated.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> Well apparently in wrong...
> 
> Or I've been out debated.


Trying to explain something in "car audio Q&A" is like playing zombies in COD.. you never win. You just do a little better every time

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fricasseekid

Well I referenced Scott Budwalda. I no longer had an argument when my opponent claimed to have actually auditioned his 240. I have never even personally heard any award winning SQ setup. Should've kept my mouth shut I guess.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> Well I referenced Scott Budwalda. I no longer had an argument when my opponent claimed to have actually auditioned his 240. I have never even personally heard any award winning SQ setup. Should've kept my mouth shut I guess.


just say "oh yeah, well ive heard alan dantes volvo.." everyone will praise you


----------



## Fricasseekid

Lol

How about Steve Mead is my 3rd cousins next door neighbor.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> Lol
> 
> How about Steve Mead is my 3rd cousins next door neighbor.


im not sure if theyre stupid enough to like him...


----------



## hurrication

"I design my boxes in my head standing in front of the panel saw at Home Depot."


----------



## Fricasseekid

I'd like to some photos of that build! 

I did that once in highschool. It was a sealed box for two 10s and required about 60 screws and 3 tubes of caulk.


----------



## hurrication

From the same guy:

"Every once in a while, I fool around with WinISD "just to see." One time it gave me negative values. Another it gave me like 0.0006 sealed. Yet another.... 18 cubes ported for a 12". One time it did spit out something resembling a proper box. I didn't agree with it, but I decided to listen to it and built it exactly like it told me...

... fail. Like.... epic fail. 

Me, pencil and paper and my skillsaw will kick modeling software square in the nuts."


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

hurrication said:


> From the same guy:
> 
> "Every once in a while, I fool around with WinISD "just to see." One time it gave me negative values. Another it gave me like 0.0006 sealed. Yet another.... 18 cubes ported for a 12". One time it did spit out something resembling a proper box. I didn't agree with it, but I decided to listen to it and built it exactly like it told me...
> 
> ... fail. Like.... epic fail.
> 
> Me, pencil and paper and my skillsaw will kick modeling software square in the nuts."


----------



## Fricasseekid




----------



## spyders03

Not stupid, but so true: "Audiophile fanatics who believe in magical sound are similar to religious fundamentalists who can become aggressive, if challenged to provide proof."


----------



## Woosey

Fricasseekid said:


> I'm having fun in here:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/#!/groups/47...&notif_t=group_comment_reply&__user=305000704


OMG, there's some real retard level in there huh.. 

Just saw the question: Components or loudpeakers? :huh2:


----------



## Fricasseekid

At least not everyone in there is a bass head. But I wonder how often people claim to be SQ and that means nothing more than focal components and amped highs.


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> At least not everyone in there is a bass head. But I wonder how often people claim to be SQ and that means nothing more than focal components and amped highs.


About 2 weeks ago I made a post saying "is there anyone else in here that is strictly into SQ, or am I the only one.." you wouldn't believe the comments that followed. I'll see if I can find it

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fricasseekid

Do! 
I made similar post in Facebook car audio classifieds and normally posts will get 40-50+ responses. My post was all crickets.


----------



## SkizeR

cant find it.. should i make another for pure amusement? lol


----------



## Fricasseekid

Hells yeah! 

If you figured who I am on there, shoot me a friend request.


----------



## Oliver

Fricasseekid said:


> At least not everyone in there is a bass head. But I wonder how often people claim to be SQ and that means nothing more than focal components and amped highs.


Foos be playin MP 3's :laugh:


----------



## Fricasseekid

Hey now...


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> Hells yeah!
> 
> If you figured who I am on there, shoot me a friend request.


i havent :/


----------



## Fricasseekid

I might be one of the morons you're talking about.


----------



## Fricasseekid

I'm the one that basically said "to each his own" SQ is not necessarily better than SPL.


----------



## SkizeR

fric check the new post lol


----------



## Fricasseekid

I'm all up in it.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Obvious troll is obvious...


----------



## Fricasseekid

Their on to me Nick!!

Who is John Davidson?


----------



## SkizeR

"what frequencies should i boost for.... more cowbell"

dying


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> Their on to me Nick!!
> 
> Who is John Davidson?


not sure


----------



## edzyy

Meade banned me from his forum because i told him i'm louder than his Lexus

Dude thinks he's god.


----------



## Fricasseekid

SkizeR said:


> not sure


He seems to know who I am. I guess he's gonna protect his anonymity. 

I wonder how long I can go on before they kick me off?


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> Meade banned me from his forum because i told him i'm louder than his Lexus
> 
> Dude thinks he's god.


thats cause he is..


----------



## bark424

Fricasseekid said:


> Hells yeah!
> 
> If you figured who I am on there, shoot me a friend request.


 are you William?


----------



## SkizeR

bark424 said:


> are you William?


theyre onto you fric..


----------



## Fricasseekid

That douche canoe?

Surely you believe I speak with better eloquence and grammatical mastery than that guy!


----------



## bark424

Fricasseekid said:


> That douche canoe?
> 
> Surely you believe I speak with better eloquence and grammatical mastery than that guy!


I hope you aren't talking about me, I agree with pretty much everything you say on there.


----------



## SkizeR

bark424 said:


> I hope you aren't talking about me, I agree with pretty much everything you say on there.


hes talking about himself lol


----------



## Fricasseekid

Nyuck nyuck nyuck...


----------



## JuicyK

I have litteraly read through this entire thread. I love it! 
Im not in a very big city, maybe 60,000 people. I remember a kid I went to school with had a DelSol he Had 3 Legacy amps, one powering his 8 flea market tweeters that were velcroed to his a pillar and above the door. One powered his Sony Explod 3 way 6.5 door speakers. And the last powered his 3 Audiobahn 12's , he knew my setup was loud so he asked if I could find out why his subs arent loud anymore.... So I pull them out to find only two of the subs are hooked up. Only one of the two coils are hooked up on each of the subs (that are hooked up). And his gain on the sub amp is all the way up... I asked him who hooked it up. He tells me him and his buddie who is really into car audio. The guys reasoning was go figure.... "You dont want alot of voice comming through the subwoofers." as for the unhooked sub, "Since you have 3 subs, the two that are under power will move enough air the third subwoofer will amplify, since its moving there is no need to put power to it." On a side note the guy was happy he still had one working sub. LMAO Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## Oliver

JuicyK,

Great post !

car audio at it's finest LMAO:laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

JuicyK said:


> I have litteraly read through this entire thread. I love it!
> Im not in a very big city, maybe 60,000 people. I remember a kid I went to school with had a DelSol he Had 3 Legacy amps, one powering his 8 flea market tweeters that were velcroed to his a pillar and above the door. One powered his Sony Explod 3 way 6.5 door speakers. And the last powered his 3 Audiobahn 12's , he knew my setup was loud so he asked if I could find out why his subs arent loud anymore.... So I pull them out to find only two of the subs are hooked up. Only one of the two coils are hooked up on each of the subs (that are hooked up). And his gain on the sub amp is all the way up... I asked him who hooked it up. He tells me him and his buddie who is really into car audio. The guys reasoning was go figure.... "You dont want alot of voice comming through the subwoofers." as for the unhooked sub, "Since you have 3 subs, the two that are under power will move enough air the third subwoofer will amplify, since its moving there is no need to put power to it." On a side note the guy was happy he still had one working sub. LMAO Sorry for such a long post.


Maybe he was going for a passive radiator setup???????? Lol

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

JuicyK said:


> I have litteraly read through this entire thread. I love it!
> Im not in a very big city, maybe 60,000 people. I remember a kid I went to school with had a DelSol he Had 3 Legacy amps, one powering his 8 flea market tweeters that were velcroed to his a pillar and above the door. One powered his Sony Explod 3 way 6.5 door speakers. And the last powered his 3 Audiobahn 12's , he knew my setup was loud so he asked if I could find out why his subs arent loud anymore.... So I pull them out to find only two of the subs are hooked up. Only one of the two coils are hooked up on each of the subs (that are hooked up). And his gain on the sub amp is all the way up... I asked him who hooked it up. He tells me him and his buddie who is really into car audio. The guys reasoning was go figure.... "You dont want alot of voice comming through the subwoofers." as for the unhooked sub, "Since you have 3 subs, the two that are under power will move enough air the third subwoofer will amplify, since its moving there is no need to put power to it." On a side note the guy was happy he still had one working sub. LMAO Sorry for such a long post.


Was his name Peter Euro?


----------



## Fricasseekid

On the topic of the use of mathematical formulas and scientific principles to help plan and achieve your audio goals. 

"Its good for noobs to use. We use it when we first started but now we use trail and error.."


----------



## SkizeR

SQ Audi said:


> Was his name Peter Euro?


Haaa!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captainobvious

Fricasseekid said:


> On the topic of the use of mathematical formulas and scientific principles to help plan and achieve your audio goals.
> 
> "Its good for noobs to use. We use it when we first started but now we use trail and error.."



Is that some form of progressive stupidity? Hope it's not contagious...


----------



## Fricasseekid

Null


----------



## edzyy

LOL @ "since you only get the front wave"


----------



## Catalyx

Reading this thread makes my sides hurt from laughing so damn hard!


----------



## edzyy

Yesterday

"where are your tweeters"

I use horns & they're under the dash 

"you mean like the ones that go beep beep"

Took a lot to hold back the laughter.


----------



## spl152db

Blah


----------



## Fricasseekid

Null


----------



## Jcharger13

Was hooking up a single sealed 10 in a girls Saturn Ion the other day. Decent aftermarket HU and factory speakers. 

While I'm working a neighbor of hers (20ish) comes over to check it out. 

Says "why don't you put two 12's in there? That's what all the kids do on the boulevard and there cars rattle from all the bass". I just shook my head.

My brother started on the car before I got there. He was talking about drilling a hole in the firewall to run the power wire, wanted me to help. I looked under the hood and saw no battery and asked where did you say the battery is? He replied "under the fuse box on the engine and said that's a strange place for the battery." I was puzzled as I only saw a fuse box with the lid taken off and some wires unhooked. No battery. 

I walked around and looked in the trunk and sure enough there was the battery. Worst part was he told me he unhooked the battery ground before he started. I guess the ground is those little wires in the fuse box. Haha. I told him to get out and I will do the job.


----------



## Earzbleed

edzyy said:


> Yesterday
> 
> "where are your tweeters"
> 
> I use horns & they're under the dash
> 
> "you mean like the ones that go beep beep"
> 
> Took a lot to hold back the laughter.


What a twit. You meant hollowed out bulls horns with lil drivers in the end of course.


----------



## Fricasseekid

^^ that would be AWESOME!!! ^^

A ranch themed SQ install! You could have a lasso around the subwoofers or better yet a custom center consol that houses the subs and looks like a horse saddle!


----------



## turbo5upra

Fricasseekid said:


> ^^ that would be AWESOME!!! ^^
> 
> A ranch themed SQ install! You could have a lasso around the subwoofers or better yet a custom center consol that houses the subs and looks like a horse saddle!


Ill ride that -hit


----------



## Doozer

I keep checking this thread to make sure I'm not an example. So far so good.


----------



## Fricasseekid

So much fun going down in here:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/caraudioQA/permalink/620596314626829/

What a douche...


















Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## JuicyK

What is his deal? I mean really? Fricasseekid , I assume you are William?


----------



## Fricasseekid

I might be...



Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## JuicyK

Fricasseekid said:


> I might be...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


 LMAO


----------



## Fricasseekid

Then he says this:










Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## edzyy

i been tryin' to join that group for a while


----------



## Fricasseekid

Now's as good a time as any...


Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## Fricasseekid

Seriously...










Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## Fricasseekid

This guy is supposedly well known in audio circles and is Tantric's SQ representative:










You can check it all out here:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/471907752829020?view=permalink&id=623055711047556

It's a real fire storm! 


Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## hurrication

That's Taylorfade on CACO. That's who I quoted in my latest post. lol.

It truly baffles me how they can build and sell speakers yet not acknowledge the importance of tsp's! Now he's saying their subs are "linear" without a klippel analysis. Of course, from what I've seen their only crowd of customers are SPL guys on a couple of forums who wouldn't know SQ if it hit them in the head, so nobody really questions anything. 

They released a new component set that they are selling for 250 bucks, and I found the exact set with the oem buildhouse's stickers on alibaba for 50-75 bucks per unit on a MOQ of 50. This guy got some RTA graphs from his car back to back with them against some dynaudio mids and posted the results. Look at these "sq" RTA curves..









When questioned about putting tsp's on their website, the owner responded with this:


> I do tsp upon request...I'm not against them I just like them to match the driver 100%.since they are all built by me here in he states and a lot of the times they get taylored to the customer...tantric is the reference wooferm for smith & larson and their newest woofer tester pro so there is a lot of stuff coming soon to help with getting measurements to better suit designing enclosures for vehicles.......we do have a lot of them from previous woofers that we will share but keep in mind slight differences might be in the driver I build for you..we will be putting tsp up on the sight soon but with the same clause beside them


That's the first time I've ever heard a company justify the lack of tsp's becaues every driver is "different".


----------



## edzyy

What a bunch of morons. 

They really lied and said the company was a year and a half old when I've seen setups with their POS subs in 2011. 

Who the hell lies about that?


----------



## Fricasseekid

Apparently Eric Stevens has been helping them with the design of their highs...

That would be awesome if its true. But you know how that goes.


Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## hurrication

LOL! Where did you hear that from?


----------



## Fricasseekid

Well... I'd rather he tell you. 


Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## GoodyearJ

He heard it from me. Murphy and Eric have been friends for years and Eric has played a large part in our components design


----------



## GoodyearJ

As far as the duration Tantric has been open, we have been going for about a year and a half ago. Before that, he had his prototype subs and that was it. You may have seen these prototypes in a build for Skip01


----------



## edzyy

GoodyearJ said:


> As far as the duration Tantric has been open, we have been going for about a year and a half ago. Before that, he had his prototype subs and that was it. You may have seen these prototypes in a build for Skip01


Nope

Heard a setup out here in NY with someone that had a 12

Had a carbon dustcap and said "tantric" in yellow lettering. 

This was in 2011.


----------



## hurrication

^ So if Eric Stevens was such an integral part of the "development" of the component sets, why is a chinese buildhouse offering the same speaker with a different phase plug color and crossover cover for sale in quantity of 50?

6.5" component car speakers, View car audio component speaker, HYYX Product Details from Guangzhou Huiyin Audio Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com


----------



## GoodyearJ

We didn't introduce yellow logos until they were custom ordered for Mark Bowker about 6-7 months ago. I believe you are mistaken


----------



## GoodyearJ

Changes to that design were made by Eric. The look is similar, but the parts are different. We changed the materials used in the motor and the spiders


----------



## hurrication

Shorting ring or pole sleeve?


----------



## GoodyearJ

Not sure what was done internally and I won't pretend that I do. All I know is that the materials were changed. Upgraded to Y35 ferrite and 10-06 steel to make a stronger motor


----------



## hurrication

Cool. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## GoodyearJ

No problem at all. Thanks


----------



## SINTORMAN

hurrication said:


> From the same guy:
> 
> "Every once in a while, I fool around with WinISD "just to see." One time it gave me negative values. Another it gave me like 0.0006 sealed. Yet another.... 18 cubes ported for a 12". One time it did spit out something resembling a proper box. I didn't agree with it, but I decided to listen to it and built it exactly like it told me...
> 
> ... fail. Like.... epic fail.
> 
> Me, pencil and paper and my skillsaw will kick modeling software square in the nuts."


Simply wow. No one takes your jabs seriously so you come over here to cry about it ?

What you guys don't know is this is world champion Taylor Gardner. He could design a box better with his eyes closed than hurrication rofl.

EDIT:

How about before you claim the two drivers are the same you actually prove it.


----------



## chad

World.... Champion folks

Oooooooooooooooooo


----------



## edzyy

chad said:


> World.... Champion folks
> 
> Oooooooooooooooooo


ZOMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## SkizeR

SINTORMAN said:


> Simply wow. No one takes your jabs seriously so you come over here to cry about it ?
> 
> What you guys don't know is this is world champion Taylor Gardner. He could design a box better with his eyes closed than hurrication rofl.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> How about before you claim the two drivers are the same you actually prove it.


holy ****.. i remember you from Realm Of Excursion... the exact place where i stole this threads idea from haha


----------



## chad

Friggin phone


----------



## Earzbleed

The terrible truth about audio
Have a read through and you'll soon find the silly bits.
I'm gonna have to buy all new home equipment for a start. Like a fool, I just brought it home, plugged it all in and started playing music. I've probably buggered the cables from having them facing the wrong way and lying on the floor for a start. Never broke in any of my capacitors.
I'm off to demagnetise all my cd.s, get some Matrix cables and risers then throw my old cables, amp and speakers out because I didn't break them in properly, then start again. Gonna get one of them 6 grand amps that sounds better every time you use it too. I hope I get it right this time. Anyone know which direction your tongue's supposed to be pointing during burn-ins? I think if you "dress" to the left instead of the right it can make a big difference too, especially if you're wearing Levis. The metal studs in those play havoc with your signals.


----------



## Fricasseekid

SINTORMAN said:


> Simply wow. No one takes your jabs seriously so you come over here to cry about it ?
> 
> What you guys don't know is this is world champion Taylor Gardner. He could design a box better with his eyes closed than hurrication rofl.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> How about before you claim the two drivers are the same you actually prove it.


Your other quote from him didn't exactly do him any justice. 


Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## hurrication

SINTORMAN said:


> Simply wow. No one takes your jabs seriously so you come over here to cry about it ?
> 
> What you guys don't know is this is world champion Taylor Gardner. He could design a box better with his eyes closed than hurrication rofl.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> How about before you claim the two drivers are the same you actually prove it.


Yeah, usaci stock 0-600W class is just the hardest thing ever.

I remember my first 155 on 1000 watts over 10 years ago when I was in high school.. back when it was 0-300w class. It doesn't take a prodigy to build a big ported loud box - it's why teenagers and guys who don't care about t/s specs can still get loud. I wouldn't expect a guy like yourself who doesn't understand what qts means to get it, though. There's a lot more to car audio than just building big subwoofer boxes.

I really don't care, but it just happens to be very humorous and worthy of sharing. I'm obviously not the only one posting about the world champion in this thread. It's entertainment. 

It was just confirmed that the Tantric speakers ARE the chinese speakers with the addition of 1008 steel, y35, and a different spider..?


----------



## 12v Electronics

This thread used to be fun. Now it is all Pseudo Facebook replies and bickering. 

Can I suggest we get back on the topic of fun???


----------



## SkizeR

12v Electronics said:


> This thread used to be fun. Now it is all Pseudo Facebook replies and bickering.
> 
> Can I suggest we get back on the topic of fun???


x2

"best batteries dollar for dollar are Kinetic hands down".. heard that the other day


----------



## Fricasseekid

Fair enough...
No more Facebook posts. 


Sent from my Springfield XD with love!


----------



## Noobdelux

edzyy said:


> :worried:


from the same forum on another part:

quote: All of my cable management will be of Boeing standard practices and no zip ties will be used in the system wiring. end quote

i mean... uh?


----------



## captainobvious

SkizeR said:


> x2
> 
> "best batteries dollar for dollar are Kinetic hands down".. heard that the other day


Hmmm, I actually love the Kinetik batteries I have used. Is there something wrong with them that I'm not aware of?


----------



## SkizeR

captainobvious said:


> Hmmm, I actually love the Kinetik batteries I have used. Is there something wrong with them that I'm not aware of?


I've never heard of one lasting longer than a year and their customer service is ****

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schizm

Noobdelux said:


> from the same forum on another part:
> 
> quote: All of my cable management will be of Boeing standard practices and no zip ties will be used in the system wiring. end quote
> 
> i mean... uh?


There's a retired military guy here (forget the name, think he was in the navy) who does the same thing, but doesn't call it Boeing standards. But they use no zipties in bundling cables they do somethinf different. 

It prevents chafing and nicks and vibration cuts much better 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodstuff

Schizm said:


> There's a retired military guy here (forget the name, think he was in the navy) who does the same thing, but doesn't call it Boeing standards. But they use no zipties in bundling cables they do somethinf different.
> 
> It prevents chafing and nicks and vibration cuts much better
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Req? Navy Chief?


----------



## oilman

Most likely he was meaning API standard.


----------



## Noobdelux

thanks for the clearing of the issue..
it still sound weird though cause i was imagining bing did it both?


----------



## Schizm

goodstuff said:


> Req? Navy Chief?


It feel like it should be navy chief but the thread I saw whoever explaining it in I think predated me knowing navy chief on here. 

But my memory hasnt been the best recently. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## captainobvious

SkizeR said:


> I've never heard of one lasting longer than a year and their customer service is ****
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Well count me in as the first!  I had mine for a couple years before selling the car it was in and it performed flawlessly. I can't comment on their C.S. as I purchased mine from an ebay re-seller.


----------



## edzyy

Car Audio Q&A group is gonna be the death of me

I've never ran into this many idiots. Never.


----------



## edzyy

Car Audio Q&A group is gonna be the death of me

I've never ran into this many idiots. Ever.


----------



## Noobdelux

weeel.. some of em knows somthing though so dont over do yourself... ; )

death of you? maybe... : P


----------



## bark424

edzyy said:


> Car Audio Q&A group is gonna be the death of me
> 
> I've never ran into this many idiots. Ever.


ditto. but how many of them are just kids that wan't to go BOOM? you give some advice sq oriented they think you're crazy.


----------



## Noobdelux

ah well.. though i need some good tips though.. : P but more on the finishing part ( http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/152235-noob`s-golf-delux-take-2-a.html )


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> Car Audio Q&A group is gonna be the death of me
> 
> I've never ran into this many idiots. Ever.


lol told ya


----------



## ADCS-1

Seen on another forum:
Q I have $300. Want to go BOOM at 140. What woof to use?
A: Get some explosives.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Lol, speaking of explosives - I was selling some audio gear at a swapmeet on Saturday. A young guy was showing some interest and we got talking. He told me was doing 140's in his 'sound car' but looking to rebuild and get a bit louder. I asked what gear he was using currently.
"Oh, a 12" Sony Xplode and a 1000w mono amp".


----------



## edzyy

i hate these cars


----------



## Changchung

Wordless


----------



## SkizeR

Changchung said:


> Wordless


so what am i looking at?


----------



## SkizeR

Changchung said:


> Wordless


so what am i looking at?


----------



## Schizm

SkizeR said:


> so what am i looking at?


0/1 ga cable necked down to 8 or 10 guage lol
Also, is that a 0/1 necked down to 10 on the remote on line? Or is that amp goofy on its labels. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schizm

The bottom pic...look at how many wires...tiny ones...are connected to each terminal.


----------



## Changchung

I am wrong??? This install is ok??? Come on...


----------



## SkizeR

you cant see in the pics that they are downsized


----------



## Kriszilla

Changchung said:


> Wordless


Is... Is that Cat-5 ethernet for speaker wire?! *covering my children's eyes from the horror*

This horrifies me both as a mobile audio guy and as a network & systems engineer.


----------



## Kriszilla

Schizm said:


> 0/1 ga cable necked down to 8 or 10 guage lol
> Also, is that a 0/1 necked down to 10 on the remote on line? Or is that amp goofy on its labels.


Those look like old-school in-line glass fuse holders with the screw-off ends.


----------



## Changchung

Schizm said:


> The bottom pic...look at how many wires...tiny ones...are connected to each terminal.


UTP wire to hi inputs, home wire to power the amp, maybe 10 or less, fuse to the remote, one of the speakers wire had a butt terminal that lost the protective plastic...

Apart from that all is ok...

Take it from here

Car Subwoofer Box w 2 12" Speakers and Kenwood 600W Peak Amp | eBay


----------



## Changchung

My God... Fuse in the speakers lines...

I cant believe...


----------



## spl152db

Kriszilla said:


> Is... Is that Cat-5 ethernet for speaker wire?! *covering my children's eyes from the horror*
> 
> This horrifies me both as a mobile audio guy and as a network & systems engineer.


No. Thats high level input and rather acceptable. Bahaha who am I kidding. Be ok for low level though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CDT FAN

Kriszilla said:


> Is... Is that Cat-5 ethernet for speaker wire?! *covering my children's eyes from the horror*
> 
> This horrifies me both as a mobile audio guy and as a network & systems engineer.


They should have used Cat 6.


----------



## Kriszilla

CDT FAN said:


> They should have used Cat 6.


Word.


----------



## Schizm

Kriszilla said:


> Those look like old-school in-line glass fuse holders with the screw-off ends.


But are on the amp side of the power line...

But now that youve told me I can see the fuse tube lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tantric sounds

lol...twisted pair


----------



## SkizeR

tantric sounds said:


> lol...twisted pair


epic first post..


----------



## trumpet

This one:

"this is why I like electronic music like rap for example. The kick drums are not real and they don't have retarded overtones.

i don't want 400hz in my kick drum, give me 50-100hz and nothing more."


----------



## goodstuff

Changchung said:


> UTP wire to hi inputs, home wire to power the amp, maybe 10 or less, *fuse to the remote,* one of the speakers wire had a butt terminal that lost the protective plastic...


Fusing the remote is actually a good idea.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

I know it was said no more Facebook posts, but this was just too dumb not to. I mean REALLY!?!?

'so, tuning for hz, and freq are two diff things right?'


----------



## rton20s

I saw the same post a little while ago. At least it was in the form of a question.


----------



## ccapehart1980

a audio express installer that i had install an amp and speaker years ago and said my HU was wired incorrectly i should take it back to the installer but yet every thing worked beuatifully sounded great ever thing 
now this also pissed me off becuase iwas the one that wired it up and i know i did nice neat job ive wired dozens of HU's before 
so i asked him hmm how is it hooked up incorrectly if everything is working including all featerus of the deck etc hmm he mumbled some lame reason i didnt even hear and kinda walked off


----------



## SaturnSL1

Some gems from youtube...

"my dads got a pair of the L300's suposidly the best speakers made ever for studio monitores from james b lansing...hering those its hard to compare hudge systems to it because back then(1970 somthing) it wasnt about bass,but clairity﻿ was definatly in because its got a honed real cristal tweeter/horn a 15" sub & tweeter deflectores its ****ing loud...my question is whys home audio so advanced over caraudio,& WHY THE **** DONT WE USE SOLID CABLE LIKE OUR HOUSES...cooling clairity i mean plz inligt"

"yeah i was looking for a bit more detailed indepth answere but thankyou ,n yes i agree,most of that is true but u can bend solid copper...ive talked to several car audio installers aswell as 2 liscensed electricians and each 1 said somthing different....ive herd it stays cooler ive herd its for verry high levels of power in the 1,000s ive herd﻿ its mostly better just without the coating of car audio-car audio is all about sheilding when it comes to wires both power and signal aswell as constant v"

"hell﻿ no...that would be obnactouse and actually because theres no filters from engine noise and vehicle frequencies they would sound way worse in a car but probably better than most car audio speakers but not hi end 1's what i was trying to say was why is home audio so far advanced over car audio we dont have as beefy of prossessors or wattage controler machines monster doesent make altanators or batteries-to that IF U THINK YOU KNOW A LIL SOMTHING ABOUT DOOR SPEAKERS PLEASE SCHOOL ME IVE GOT 2 JBL 8" REDUCED DEPTH SUBS (200RMS-800W PK) I CUT MY DOOR PANEL OPEN 9X14" DOING THIS BECAUSE THE JBL 6.5 COAX WERE SMACKING THE PLASTIC DOOR PANELS AND MELTING THE RUBBER TO THEM ABIT ASWELL AS PUTTING MARKS ON THE RUBBER SUROUND BUT I SAID OK ILL BUY SOME 8" AS IVE SEEN SMD HAS(RF) I﻿ JUST NEED TO KNOW IF I CAN FIBERGLASS A SMALL BOX WITHIN THIS SPACE AMONGST THE ISSUES AT HAND...I GOT 6X9S ON THE FLOOR THAT I LOVE BUT EVERY1 BITCHES THERES SUCK...MINE SOUND BEAUTIFUL ESP FOR MID RANGE"

This is all from one guy... One sad, pathetic guy.


----------



## SaturnSL1

edzyy said:


> i hate these cars


My Saturn used to beat harder than both those cars put together LMAO


----------



## neo_styles

Service shop at a VW dealership referring to my system with a MAX potential of 70A draw (by fusing), stock alternator is 180A:

"For systems like yours, we recommend a second battery and HO alternator. It's just consuming too much power to keep up."


----------



## ccapehart1980

a VW with a stock 180a alternator the only thing ive seen with a big alternator like that is a diesel f350


----------



## minbari

ccapehart1980 said:


> a VW with a stock 180a alternator the only thing ive seen with a big alternator like that is a diesel f350


same thing I was thinking. what stock VW has a 180A alternator?


----------



## neo_styles

minbari said:


> same thing I was thinking. what stock VW has a 180A alternator?


06 Passat 3.6L. Trust me, I was surprised myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dareo

The cat 5 to high level input lines don't look that bad. Far from ideal but it is 4 copper strands per channel. If it isn't too long i bet it has reasonably low resistance. I'd never be caught dead with a setup like that but i bet it works to some degree.


----------



## ccapehart1980

what could a stock vw possibly have in it that draws that much current
large diesel trucks i know have bigger alternators sometimes two because they usually have a 24 volt system cuz they have extra stuff like PTO's and trailers with frigeration units
i can run two VW s off that alternator


----------



## neo_styles

ccapehart1980 said:


> what could a stock vw possibly have in it that draws that much current
> large diesel trucks i know have bigger alternators sometimes two because they usually have a 24 volt system cuz they have extra stuff like PTO's and trailers with frigeration units
> i can run two VW s off that alternator


I agree with you. It's just overbuilt, man. Stock for the 2.0L is 120A, but I think the 3.6L has more computer-controlled components as well which justifies the boost. Also can't remember if the Dynaudio upgrade was available on the 2.0 as well as the 3.6, but that could also justify the placement (easier on the factory?) of a gratuitous alternator.

Don't mean to detail the thread, just shedding light on the fact that yet another dealership mechanic feels like blaming aftermarket audio for stock problems without truly understanding what they're talking about.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ccapehart1980

question what does west coast customs or pimp my lawnmower xibit 
when they put all that **** in those cars what do they usually do to supply all that extra juice isntall a small gasoline generator in the trunk


----------



## gckless

neo_styles said:


> I agree with you. It's just overbuilt, man. Stock for the 2.0L is 120A, but I think the 3.6L has more computer-controlled components as well which justifies the boost. Also can't remember if the Dynaudio upgrade was available on the 2.0 as well as the 3.6, but that could also justify the placement (easier on the factory?) of a gratuitous alternator.
> 
> Don't mean to detail the thread, just shedding light on the fact that yet another dealership mechanic feels like blaming aftermarket audio for stock problems without truly understanding what they're talking about.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


That's 180A MAX. Much lower RMS output. Kinda like Boss amps. You'll never see that much output.

























:disguise:


----------



## neo_styles

gckless said:


> That's 180A MAX. Much lower RMS output. Kinda like Boss amps. You'll never see that much output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :disguise:


I hate you... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SkizeR

This guys got a boss alt.. lol


----------



## neo_styles

SkizeR said:


> This guys got a boss alt.. lol


Power Acoustik, to be precise. Lol no, it's the stock VW alternator people.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chithead

Doesn't the Passat have a diesel available? Might have been cheaper for VW to just use the same alternator for the 3.6L as for the diesel option.


----------



## neo_styles

chithead said:


> Doesn't the Passat have a diesel available? Might have been cheaper for VW to just use the same alternator for the 3.6L as for the diesel option.


Didn't think of that, but you might be right. I know the engine layout is pretty different between each Passat though. For instance, my 3.6 has a trunk-mounted battery while the 2.0 keeps theirs in the engine bay. Never got a chance to see if it's different for the TDI, though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chithead

Think I'm wrong - everything I'm seeing for the 2006 TDI Passat is 140 amps, but does show 180 for the 3.6


----------



## ccapehart1980

maybe theres like ten of those ciggerette lighter/power outlets in the car
so a 3.6 does actually have a 180 amp alternator is that a diesel 
stilll even ussually diesel trucks have multiple or large alternators not diesel cars


----------



## ccapehart1980

VW's ive noticed are pretty wierd sometimes and they smell like crayons, that vr6 motor is pretty wacky design, stock sound systems actually sound nice


----------



## neo_styles

ccapehart1980 said:


> maybe theres like ten of those ciggerette lighter/power outlets in the car
> so a 3.6 does actually have a 180 amp alternator is that a diesel
> stilll even ussually diesel trucks have multiple or large alternators not diesel cars


Nope. Standard petrol. Just got lucky, I suppose.







ccapehart1980 said:


> VW's ive noticed are pretty wierd sometimes and they smell like crayons, that vr6 motor is pretty wacky design, stock sound systems actually sound nice


Stock system wasn't bad , but I do regret not upgrading to the Dyn system. Such a huge difference and, at the time, one of the cleanest factory setups I had heard. What I have in now, though, is infinitely better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Earzbleed

" hell﻿ no...that would be obnactouse" Is obnactouse like comb filtering or something or is it a gynecological trem?


----------



## SkizeR

that awkward moment people brag about the 50 watt 4 way pioneer coaxails with "studio grade wiring" on a 300zx page thinking they have a "sick system"


----------



## SkizeR

ccapehart1980 said:


> VW's ive noticed are pretty wierd sometimes *and they smell like crayons,* that vr6 motor is pretty wacky design, stock sound systems actually sound nice


good to know.. lol


----------



## neo_styles

SkizeR said:


> that awkward moment people brag about the 50 watt 4 way pioneer coaxails with "studio grade wiring" on a 300zx page thinking they have a "sick system"


But they're 4-WAY. That's, like, all the frequencies, man. You have to have SEPARATE speakers to do the same...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ccapehart1980

im not totally sold on using expensive heavy guage wiring for speakers and such i used 18 guage home stereo wiringi had left over in my house cheap radio shack stuff and i had to used that to wire all my speakers because i was broke and my system sounds awsome 
nothings shorted or melted or cought fire everythings just fine


----------



## SkizeR

ccapehart1980 said:


> im not totally sold on using expensive heavy guage wiring for speakers and such i used 18 guage home stereo wiringi had left over in my house cheap radio shack stuff and i had to used that to wire all my speakers because i was broke and my system sounds awsome
> nothings shorted or melted or cought fire everythings just fine


gotta provide the wire if you gunna push the amperage


----------



## jimmybee1108

From an installer at a local audio shop I used to work at
"German wires are the best but the worst. They melt the insulation to the wire for a better bond and improved sound. But that makes them a b*tch to work on"


----------



## bi_a_op

Two subwooefers instead of one gives twice the dB.
Gains and bass boost has to be turned all the way to produce the best bass, they are only a tool for people who want to turn bass down.

Edit
The guy working at my local dealer told me I couldn't wire my dual voice 4 ohm subs to 1 ohm load.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I went to a shop here in Cincy to get a single 4 ohm 12" sub for a friend.There were stacks upon stacks of different brand name 12's but they were all dual 4 ohm's.There wasn't even a single dual 2 anywhere.
I ask the owner if he had any single 4's and explained how I was building a box for my friend and he had a 2 channel amp that would be bridged on it.
He looked at me like I was stupid and then he said"dont waste your time doing all that.Just buy this box and that sub and use one of the coils."I told him that wouldn't work so he said"yes it does.We do it all the time.Its a waste to spend money on a single coil sub and he will get more power if he runs his amp bridge at 2 ohms anyway.Why would anybody want a single voice coil sub?"
I left.


----------



## spl152db

bi_a_op said:


> Two subwooefers instead of one gives twice the dB.
> Gains and bass boost has to be turned all the way to produce the best bass, they are only a tool for people who want to turn bass down.
> 
> Edit
> The guy working at my local dealer told me I couldn't wire my dual voice 4 ohm subs to 1 ohm load.


well you can't wire a dual 4 to 1 ohm. 
and doubling the power or cone area will increase by 3db which is truly double in loudness but perceived double loudness is near 10db for most people.


----------



## minbari

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I went to a shop here in Cincy to get a single 4 ohm 12" sub for a friend.There were stacks upon stacks of different brand name 12's but they were all dual 4 ohm's.There wasn't even a single dual 2 anywhere.
> I ask the owner if he had any single 4's and explained how I was building a box for my friend and he had a 2 channel amp that would be bridged on it.
> He looked at me like I was stupid and then he said"dont waste your time doing all that.Just buy this box and that sub and use one of the coils."I told him that wouldn't work so he said"yes it does.We do it all the time.Its a waste to spend money on a single coil sub and he will get more power if he runs his amp bridge at 2 ohms anyway.Why would anybody want a single voice coil sub?"
> I left.


lol, that is how they get repeat customers. run it at 2ohms bridged, blow up amp, then you need to buy a new one!

technically you can run a dual 4 with only 1 coil though.




spl152db said:


> well you can't wire a dual 4 to 1 ohm.
> and doubling the power or cone area will increase by 3db which is truly double in loudness but perceived double loudness is near 10db for most people.


He did say "dual 4 ohm sub*s*" that would indicate more than one.


----------



## neo_styles

minbari said:


> lol, that is how they get repeat customers. run it at 2ohms bridged, blow up amp, then you need to buy a new one!
> 
> technically you can run a dual 4 with only 1 coil though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did say "dual 4 ohm sub*s*" that would indicate more than one.


CAN? Or should?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## minbari

can/should, doesnt matter. if you run one coil powered and the other coil unpowered you have a few advantages. you can control the QTS of the driver via a resistor on the open coil. you can also leave the coil open for minimal effect or short the coil together for maximum braking effect.

it doesnt hurt the sub one bit and it doesnt reduce power handling either. Only thing it reduces is motor force, since you are only using one coil to move the cone.


----------



## Changchung

Really??? Ahhaha

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251327306400


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

That's Sony amp is an magnificent amp. It Retailed more than the seller listed it for.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

I think they were about $4k when new. $1500 is a big price tag, but I don't think it's unrealistic. They look like they're in great condition.


----------



## Changchung

You would buy? I dont...

It just huge... Very big...


----------



## evilspoons

WOW... that is a big amp. Unless that's a radio-control car they've put it in.


----------



## ebrahim

I will tell you about something that will make you guys laugh a ton. On campus I have this one guy probably 24 years old and has a Suzuki smallest SUV made but I am not sure what model it is. He runs an Eclipse 7200MKII up front with stock speakers in the doors, Autotek amp powering Selenium mids and tweets which is all on top of a Kicker L7 15 sub box which is ported by the way. 

I have Morels Hybrid Ovation 6 II powered by the Arc Audio KS 300.2 and the BA G1 12 powered by an Arc Audio XXD 2080 and the headunit is an Eclipse CD5030 all in a 2006 KIA SPECTRA SX sedan.

Now he told me the following:
Seleniums are better than Morels.
Autotek amplifier is way better than the Arc Audio amplifiers.
He told me since he is way louder than mine that his is better than mine.
I must have rear fill to make my sound system sound better and replace my Morels with Seleniums.

Now a reputable shop in Orlando Ultimate Audio but now Ultimate Auto told me that I should have rear fill because coaxials play frequencies 80 Hz and the components should play 100 HZ and up. Also I need to go three way if I am not going to do rear fill at all. I was thinking how did these guys become dealers of Audison and Hertz besides JL Audio. They were going on about how threeway is only for people who compete in IASCA, USACi and other SQ competitions. One of the guys that works there has his sister that married my older brother and that is how I know so much about their method of thinking when it comes to car audio.

Audio Excellence which is another shop that claims Pioneer makes the best components, Orion makes the best subwoofers and Kenwood makes the best amps. I know the owners because we are all Arabic speaking people although we are from different countries.

Audio Zone over here told me that the Maxxsonics MB Quart is the best speakers out there. My boss has a roommate who is best friends with the owners and he keeps telling me Maxxonics, Orion and Kicker are the S$% [best in his lingo].

So when I went to Ultimate Auto they were all shocked to find that my simple system sounds way cleaner than theirs plus others on campus to. Now Ultimate Auto is p#$*ed at me because I stole their future customers and sent them to Octave Audio oh well.


----------



## SkizeR

ebrahim said:


> I will tell you about something that will make you guys laugh a ton. On campus I have this one guy probably 24 years old and has a Suzuki smallest SUV made but I am not sure what model it is. He runs an Eclipse 7200MKII up front with stock speakers in the doors, Autotek amp powering Selenium mids and tweets which is all on top of a Kicker L7 15 sub box which is ported by the way.
> 
> I have Morels Hybrid Ovation 6 II powered by the Arc Audio KS 300.2 and the BA G1 12 powered by an Arc Audio XXD 2080 and the headunit is an Eclipse CD5030 all in a 2006 KIA SPECTRA SX sedan.
> 
> Now he told me the following:
> Seleniums are better than Morels.
> Autotek amplifier is way better than the Arc Audio amplifiers.
> He told me since he is way louder than mine that his is better than mine.
> I must have rear fill to make my sound system sound better and replace my Morels with Seleniums.
> 
> Now a reputable shop in Orlando Ultimate Audio but now Ultimate Auto told me that I should have rear fill because coaxials play frequencies 80 Hz and the components should play 100 HZ and up. Also I need to go three way if I am not going to do rear fill at all. I was thinking how did these guys become dealers of Audison and Hertz besides JL Audio. They were going on about how threeway is only for people who compete in IASCA, USACi and other SQ competitions. One of the guys that works there has his sister that married my older brother and that is how I know so much about their method of thinking when it comes to car audio.
> 
> Audio Excellence which is another shop that claims Pioneer makes the best components, Orion makes the best subwoofers and Kenwood makes the best amps. I know the owners because we are all Arabic speaking people although we are from different countries.
> 
> Audio Zone over here told me that the Maxxsonics MB Quart is the best speakers out there. My boss has a roommate who is best friends with the owners and he keeps telling me Maxxonics, Orion and Kicker are the S$% [best in his lingo].
> 
> So when I went to Ultimate Auto they were all shocked to find that my simple system sounds way cleaner than theirs plus others on campus to. Now Ultimate Auto is p#$*ed at me because I stole their future customers and sent them to Octave Audio oh well.


Niice

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SentraStyleEMW

ebrahim said:


> I will tell you about something that will make you guys laugh a ton. On campus I have this one guy probably 24 years old and has a Suzuki smallest SUV made but I am not sure what model it is. He runs an Eclipse 7200MKII up front with stock speakers in the doors, Autotek amp powering Selenium mids and tweets which is all on top of a Kicker L7 15 sub box which is ported by the way.
> 
> I have Morels Hybrid Ovation 6 II powered by the Arc Audio KS 300.2 and the BA G1 12 powered by an Arc Audio XXD 2080 and the headunit is an Eclipse CD5030 all in a 2006 KIA SPECTRA SX sedan.
> 
> Now he told me the following:
> Seleniums are better than Morels.
> Autotek amplifier is way better than the Arc Audio amplifiers.
> He told me since he is way louder than mine that his is better than mine.
> I must have rear fill to make my sound system sound better and replace my Morels with Seleniums.
> 
> Now a reputable shop in Orlando Ultimate Audio but now Ultimate Auto told me that I should have rear fill because coaxials play frequencies 80 Hz and the components should play 100 HZ and up. Also I need to go three way if I am not going to do rear fill at all. I was thinking how did these guys become dealers of Audison and Hertz besides JL Audio. They were going on about how threeway is only for people who compete in IASCA, USACi and other SQ competitions. One of the guys that works there has his sister that married my older brother and that is how I know so much about their method of thinking when it comes to car audio.
> 
> Audio Excellence which is another shop that claims Pioneer makes the best components, Orion makes the best subwoofers and Kenwood makes the best amps. I know the owners because we are all Arabic speaking people although we are from different countries.
> 
> Audio Zone over here told me that the Maxxsonics MB Quart is the best speakers out there. My boss has a roommate who is best friends with the owners and he keeps telling me Maxxonics, Orion and Kicker are the S$% [best in his lingo].
> 
> So when I went to Ultimate Auto they were all shocked to find that my simple system sounds way cleaner than theirs plus others on campus to. Now Ultimate Auto is p#$*ed at me because I stole their future customers and sent them to Octave Audio oh well.


Hahaha...Audio Zone. When I worked at Sound Advice up the road before they went out of business (thanks Tweeter), we would have at least one customer a day come in to fix their installs. I had some good Lol's over their installs (and that is saying a lot because I once saw a sub installed in a KFC bucket).


----------



## tkat1000

BOSE


----------



## Horsemanwill

a friend was having a friend hook up his kenwood amp. he was keeping the factory hu so I told him to use the hi level inputs from the kenwood and just splice the wires into the rear speaker wires. when he told his friend this his friend said no if you do that you won't get no lows. you need one of the "low level things". that way you can get rca's to play the lows to the sub amp.


----------



## ebrahim

I forgot to mention when FM Electronics was open and running in Orlando, FL the owner who is a Morel dealer told me that Morel do not make subwoofers at all. Later I learned he was also a Diamond Audio dealer who was trying so hard to sell all of the Diamond Audio subwoofers to all of his customers. Also hes installer told me that a pair of tens has the same output of a single fifteen. I would give him credit for an awesome sales pitch but his knowledge of car audio was not that great plus his installers did some half fast job on their customer vehicles.


----------



## spl152db

all other things being equal, the surface area of a 10 is roughly 79 and a 15 is 176. so 2 10's cannot displace as much air if all things equal, however, they would be close. there are a lot of other factors that you can't just blanket statement like he did.


----------



## ebrahim

A pair of Arc Audio Arc 10s sealed and he was trying to tell me that a Diamond Audio D3 15 sealed [1.75 cu ft] moves the same amount of air as the 10s. Do note that I had an Arc Audio ks 500.1 Mini at the time.



spl152db said:


> all other things being equal, the surface area of a 10 is roughly 79 and a 15 is 176. so 2 10's cannot displace as much air if all things equal, however, they would be close. there are a lot of other factors that you can't just blanket statement like he did.


----------



## EntombedJuggalo

A friend of mine swears that if you dont wire your subs down to 1 ohm you can't play "one ohm notes". And these "1 ohm notes" are really what bang.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. WOW, really ????


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Well that really sucks because I cant seem to find a 1 ohm note anywhere on my signal generators or on any of my test discs.


----------



## 12v Electronics

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Well that really sucks because I cant seem to find a 1 ohm note anywhere on my signal generators or on any of my test discs.


You have to wire the power plug in parallel, silly


----------



## EntombedJuggalo

I've come to the assumption that he's taken to many bong rips to understand frequencies.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

12v Electronics said:


> You have to wire the power plug in parallel, silly


Ok.Ill try that,soon as I find my bong.


----------



## ndramountanis

Lol, wow...


----------



## SuMb0dY

1-Ohm note??? that sounds like more fun than the brown note


----------



## minbari

EntombedJuggalo said:


> A friend of mine swears that if you dont wire your subs down to 1 ohm you can't play "one ohm notes". And these "1 ohm notes" are really what bang.


And retards like this cant be reasoned with, lol

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## rton20s

What the heck... I'll go there. He already bad mouths me and others anyway...



Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> The Kenwood will smoke that Alpine in SQ, and has just as much processing even though you don't need it.
> 
> All headunits have their own signature sound and this comparison is not even close. Kenwood.....done.





Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> If you want the best SQ out of the box at a reasonable price, then look no further than Kenwood Excelon units.





Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> New PPI is junk.


----------



## mat3833

"you are sending WAY too little power to that sub" - local car audio shop owner in refrence to my 12" TC9 running on ~300w from the rear chanels of a Coustic 4ch amp. lol

Matt


----------



## vivmike

"Zapco??? Sounds like some Wal Mart ****. I love Rockford amps"


----------



## SkizeR

vivmike said:


> "Zapco??? Sounds like some Wal Mart ****. I love Rockford amps"


He should have been slapped on the spot.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1

vivmike said:


> "Zapco??? Sounds like some Wal Mart ****. I love Rockford amps"


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA

Holy **** man, you're ****ing with us right?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW

SkizeR said:


> He should have been _castrated_ on the spot.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Fixed...and that way he can't reproduce.


----------



## vivmike

SkizeR said:


> He should have been slapped on the spot.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


LOL! Yep.


----------



## neo_styles

vivmike said:


> "Zapco??? Sounds like some Wal Mart ****. I love Rockford amps"


Thank God that wasn't me at that conversation. I would have laughed so hard in his face that his grandkids would be haunted by the sound

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DejaWiz

JL is the best brand, the best quality, and best bang for the buck.

...man, I hate hearing that over and over again. The local JL shops around here do a great job of brainwashing idiots. Not that it's hard to fool a fool.

I've got a cousin that came to visit a few years back and we were talking about car audio. He was bragging that he just had his system done and I asked what he got. "2 tens and an amp. Only cost me about $200." Suspiciously, I asked what brand. With a smirk to try and indicate awesomeness, he replied "Insignia." I changed the subject of discussion. Quickly.


----------



## vivmike

SaturnSL1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> Holy **** man, you're ****ing with us right?


I'm dead ass serious. I wish I could post a pic of this idiot. 

To top it off...I'm his boss. LOL!


----------



## SkizeR

vivmike said:


> I'm dead ass serious. I wish I could post a pic of this idiot.
> 
> To top it off...I'm his boss. LOL!


And he still has a job why?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Thats priceless.
Can you hear them at the unemployment office.
Reason for termination.-Thought Zapco was sold by Walmart.And prefers Rockford.


----------



## vivmike

LMAO!!!


----------



## vivmike

SkizeR said:


> And he still has a job why?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


That didn't bug me as bad as...

Him: "I heard my neighbor's Alpine 10's last night. He rhino lined the inside of the box; it's the hardest hitting system I've ever heard".

My response, "Good SQ too?"

Him: "SQ? No, it was a GT."

I can't make this **** up, gents. You guys would have a field day with him.


----------



## SkizeR

vivmike said:


> That didn't bug me as bad as...
> 
> Him: "I heard my neighbor's Alpine 10's last night. He rhino lined the inside of the box; it's the hardest hitting system I've ever heard".
> 
> My response, "Good SQ too?"
> 
> Him: "SQ? No, it was a GT."
> 
> I can't make this **** up, gents. You guys would have a field day with him.


i will pay you to get him to sign up here. please. i have 1 wish and that is it. him on here, and his own thread where he rambles this **** out


----------



## vivmike

I think he goes to Steve Mead's site. 

I limit non email interaction with him as much as possible. LOL.


----------



## Pseudonym

Why would you say 'sq' instead of sound quality?


----------



## vivmike

No reason. I assumed he would know.


----------



## Darkrider

This really bothered me - I was at a local shop that sells Audison, Hertz, Phoenix Gold Elite - the owner, who has been in the industry since he was selling M25's brand new told me this:

"The only reason that companies make 2 ohm speakers is so that they will sound louder on a sound board next to a 4 ohm set."

If you _don't_ think about it, it makes sense.....


----------



## SkizeR

Darkrider said:


> This really bothered me - I was at a local shop that sells Audison, Hertz, Phoenix Gold Elite - the owner, who has been in the industry since he was selling M25's brand new told me this:
> 
> "The only reason that companies make 2 ohm speakers is so that they will sound louder on a sound board next to a 4 ohm set."
> 
> If you _don't_ think about it, it makes sense.....


ive never seen a 2 ohm speaker.


----------



## ebrahim

CDT Audio makes 2 ohm component sets that I know of. I think Focal makes them or use to make them but not to sure of the Focals though.



SkizeR said:


> ive never seen a 2 ohm speaker.


----------



## neo_styles

SkizeR said:


> ive never seen a 2 ohm speaker.


JBL P660C? The CDT as mentioned also carried 2-ohm drivers.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Almost all the Infinity's.And some JBL's.


----------



## sjr033

Polk Audio's MM line is listed as 2.7ohm but I believe the mid is 2ohm and the tweeter is 4. Image Dynamics also does a 2ohm, or at least did.


----------



## ImK'ed

I got told yesterday that 4 gauge these days is as good as 0 gauge , rang audio shop wanted a fuseholder told me about 4 gauge streetwires kit and how its equivalent to 0 gauge, i thought hmmm ok, granted he was just trying to make a sale but come on! I used to go to that shop years ago and they were brilliant face to face but over the phone i guess he thought i was a sony xplod fan


----------



## HondAudio

vivmike said:


> "Zapco??? Sounds like some Wal Mart ****. I love Rockford amps"





SkizeR said:


> He should have been slapped on the spot.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2





SaturnSL1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> Holy **** man, you're ****ing with us right?





neo_styles said:


> Thank God that wasn't me at that conversation. I would have laughed so hard in his face that his grandkids would be haunted by the sound
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


To be fair... "Zapco" does sound ridiculous.

_zzzzZAPCO! *zap zap zap*_

It sounds like something from the original Batman series :surprised:


----------



## SkizeR

HondAudio said:


> To be fair... "Zapco" does sound ridiculous.
> 
> _zzzzZAPCO! *zap zap zap*_
> 
> It sounds like something from the original Batman series :surprised:


I was gonna say the same thing. But to be fair the amps are as good as their name is corny 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1

It's part of the charm lol. It sounds old and reliable, like Acme


----------



## vivmike

And, like most quality gear, it looks obtuse.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

There is an electrical company in my area named ARC ELECTRIC.They drive around with that logo plastered on the side of white vans.
I always wondered how bad they really were,and if they were the sister company of the infamous White van speaker ripoffs.

Years ago I was helping a relative build a condo and was dreading running all the electric in it so told me he hired a pro who was moonlighting to do it.
The guy showed up in an ARC truck at 1pm,drunk,reeking of alcohol carrying a 12 pack of Bud.This was his daily routine.He was on call so he would leave when he had to.After a about a month he was paid in full for the unfinished job and never showed up again.He ran most of the wiring but didnt get the outlets,switches,recessed lights etc.. installed.I had to finish the job.It was a disaster.Almost everything had to be redone and we had to rip out a lot fresh drywall to fix it.There was no electric service connected to the new construction so I was working with dead wires.I thought wrong.I was doing continuity checks on the wires with my meter installing light switches in a hallway when BOOM,the meter exploded in my hands and knocked me against the wall.This drunken idiot had somehow tapped into the business next to us with a shared wall.It would take pages to list all the crap I had to redo.
Its off the subject,but its some of the stupidest stuff Ive ever seen.


----------



## SkizeR

How did the meter explode?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SentraStyleEMW

SkizeR said:


> How did the meter explode?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Didn't you read? It exploded with a BOOM. LOL


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Well,it didnt explode like a bomb but it blew a hole in the side of it.It was some old analog meter my cousin had on the job site.
We discussed the point of him doing this on purpose because my cuz owned the business next door as well.We used their restroom when on the site and the electric breaker panel was in there.When I went over there to find the circuit he used the women said that drunk guy was flipping the same lights on and off.So he had to know what was going on.
I think he did it because he didnt run a wire to the breaker in the condo to power that hall way so he cheated.


----------



## chithead

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> There is an electrical company in my area named ARC ELECTRIC.They drive around with that logo plastered on the side of white vans.
> 
> I was doing continuity checks on the wires with my meter installing light switches in a hallway when BOOM,the meter exploded in my hands and knocked me against the wall.


Now we know how they got their company name :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

At least they stood behind their name.

I was shorting the wires at one end of the hallway and going back to the other end to find out which wires were running to where.So I had both probes,one in each hand when I grabbed both wires.It went straight through my chest plus I was drenched in sweat at the time.
It was a 3 way switch,one at each end of the hallway and there 3 switches in the one end for other lights were he ran the power.


----------



## vivmike

So the guy shows up with a 6 pack, as his lunch, and they didn't think that was odd?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Oh yeah.We did.But he was willing to do it for cheap and my cuz always bought a 12 pack for the 2 of us after lunch so we went with it.But we never started the day drunk like him.


----------



## vivmike

Lol! I wonder if he's still alive.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

He probably died a horrible death in a massive electrical explosion while reaching for a beer.


----------



## SkizeR

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> He probably died a horrible death in a massive electrical explosion while reaching for a beer.


I'm sure he wanted it that way. RIP drunk electritian 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vivmike

RIP Bubba.


----------



## IBcivic

Drunk ******* Electrician - YouTube


----------



## SkizeR

talking to a kid who wants speakers, i told him i have a set of hertz for sale.. he said no, he needs something as good as kicker, infinity, or fosgate


----------



## Bryce418

SkizeR said:


> talking to a kid who wants speakers, i told him i have a set of hertz for sale.. he said no, he needs something as good as kicker, infinity, or fosgate


Smh!


----------



## minbari

SkizeR said:


> talking to a kid who wants speakers, i told him i have a set of hertz for sale.. he said no, he needs something as good as kicker, infinity, or fosgate


You cant fix stupid

sent from my phone using digital farts now Free


----------



## IBcivic

A few years ago, a "Best Buy car audio specialist"(lmao) told me that I would never even get close to having good sound from my "no-name" gear . "If I have never heard of Audison or Arc Audio..it's 'cause they're no-names in the car audio world" he says...


----------



## SkizeR

i meant hertz isnt the best but kicker? infinity? fosgate? come on..


----------



## minbari

All you have to say to that is "you work at best buy"

sent from my phone using digital farts now Free


----------



## IBcivic

I just snickered and walked away.


----------



## SkizeR

IBcivic said:


> I just snickered and walked away.


should have asked what he had in his car


----------



## Pseudonym

Only stuff they sold there said the *salesman*.


----------



## IBcivic

SkizeR said:


> should have asked what he had in his car


A middle-age regular joe with gray hair, dealing with a pimple-faced car audio sales clerk and realizes he knows all about car audio because the rep told him that "kicker is the best"... best thing is to just walk away and not give him any discussion material to share with his B-B buddies during cigarette break.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW

Pseudonym said:


> Only stuff they sold there said the *clerk*.


Fixed for accuracy. I have never seen a salesman at best buy.


----------



## theeaudioboy

mat3833 said:


> "you are sending WAY too little power to that sub" - local car audio shop owner in refrence to my 12" TC9 running on ~300w from the rear chanels of a Coustic 4ch amp. lol
> 
> Matt


----------



## theeaudioboy

I was selling a pair of svc subs at a local car show !
A kid looks at the subs and says " oh those are Not dual voice coils 
cause they would be double the power of these single voice coils !!!


----------



## Catalyx

IBcivic said:


> A few years ago, a "Best Buy car audio specialist"(lmao) told me that I would never even get close to having good sound from my "no-name" gear . "If I have never heard of Audison or Arc Audio..it's 'cause they're no-names in the car audio world" he says...


----------



## theeaudioboy

I was competing at car stereo show with a pair of 10"s a few yrs ago !!
A kid comes up to me and says "you should go bigger man I had a pair of 12"s 
that blew the windows out of the car next to me !!!...


----------



## Teeeejay

I was waiting at the bus stop a few years ago and this idiot kid said he wanted to play a song in my car (system was built before I got my license). He was like "WE'LL TURN IT UP TO 75." I told him my head unit only went to 50, and he said "Oh, piece of ****! You gotta get one that goes to 75. It'll be louder!" Makes me think of This is Spinal Tap with the whole "up to 11" thing.


----------



## Earzbleed

Bit sad this thread's been reproduced on another forum.


----------



## SkizeR

Earzbleed said:


> Bit sad this thread's been reproduced on another forum.


Where?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earzbleed

Stupidest Thing Anyone Has Said To You (audio related) - General Car Audio Discussion - Car Audio & Entertainment


----------



## SkizeR

Earzbleed said:


> Stupidest Thing Anyone Has Said To You (audio related) - General Car Audio Discussion - Car Audio & Entertainment


maybe you should refer to the first post of this thread..


----------



## SkizeR

what do you guys thing?? on a 300zx facebook group. sorry if i sound like a dick but i get so heated when people have no idea what theyre talking about lol


there were so many ridiculous posts before these.. 


HIM: base works best in any car when its bouncing off the back of the car, other wise it sounds flat as hell. wouldnt worry about a build unless you plan on showing it off, i dont so i dont care at the moment, i got more important things on my zed to be sorting out than worrying about the look of speakers in the boot, as long as they sound good and do the job they were intended to do, then for now, thats perfectly fine with me, though the original post image is pushing it LOL 
22 minutes ago · Like · 1

ME: your wrong. either way, cabin gain takes its toll on lower frequencies. it does slightly depend on placement but in the end it depends on the shape of the cabin and the length of the cabin. there is so much wrong information here its ****ing absurd
20 minutes ago · Like

ME: and why the hell wouldnt you want a flat frequency response?
20 minutes ago · Like

HIM: really im wrong am i? so when i turn my base bin around, i get hardly any base, yet the moment i turn it to face the rear of the car and have it bounce of the interior i get **** loads of base, enough to make the doors vibrate, ok genius my car and sub are lying to me. Flat as in NO BASE.
18 minutes ago · Like

ME: first of, its *bass. and the reason it does that is because of the shape of out car. the shape of our car horn loads the sub when you put it close enough to the back. every car is different
17 minutes ago · Like


HIM: You get better base response if its at the rear facing outwards, the zed isnt the only car ive stuck speakers in you know. base is actually omnidirectional, shouldn't matter what way you face it, but in a car its behavior is different due to the materi...See More
11 minutes ago · Like

HIM: your argument is slightly valid, but saying "base bin" makes you sound like the biggest dipshit to ever walk the earth lol. and sound isnt "soaked UP" in a car. everything is reflected. most of the time when you face the subs towards the rear it does a...See More
7 minutes ago · Like

HIM: Stick your hand bag away before you poke someone in the eye with it., base bin, at least people know what im on about, and yes the interior does soak up sound, fabrics do, foam does, the sound proofing does if you havent removed it, carpet does, plastics do not, glass does not. 

Do you want me to shout, can you hear me up there on that high horse you are riding?
4 minutes ago · Edited · Like

ME: omg you are to stupid..
3 minutes ago · Like

HIM: No mate, you are a retard if you honestly think sound isn't soaked up by certain materials. Jesus aged ****ing Christ, go do some research and then come back kid.
2 minutes ago · Like

ME: do you even know why some stuff "soaks" up sound? first off, to block sound the material blocking sound has to be as thick as the wavelength of the frequency to 100% block it out. 2, fabric doesnt "soak up" sound. 3, foam is just used to decouple panels.



edit: if it makes it any worse, it was concerning this setup..


----------



## SkizeR

oh my it just got better.. some other person butted into the post and stated he is a grandfather of car audio and has over 3 decades of expierence on the subject.. he continued the other idiots point that fabric and anything else in the car absorbs sound. next thing you know he starts spewing out obvious info. i said "for some reason it sounds like your copy and pasting right from wikipedia"... i copy and pasted exactly what he posted and it redirected me to the "soundproofing" page on wikipedia. he copied everything word for word lol


----------



## FREQBOX

SkizeR said:


>


WOW I bet that just sounds awful and I can't imagine how bad the "BASE" sounds.


----------



## Woosey

SkizeR said:


>


OMFG!! 

Saw it on your facebook haha lol


----------



## Earzbleed

Soon as he called it Base, you shoulda realised what you were dealing with.


----------



## SkizeR

Earzbleed said:


> Soon as he called it Base, you shoulda realised what you were dealing with.


let alone "base bin"


----------



## hurrication

SkizeR said:


> stated he is a grandfather of car audio and has over 3 decades of expierence on the subject..


I find that when someone has to tell you how long they've been in car audio during a debate as a credential, they are usually full of ****. 

There's one of those guys in my local car audio circle. He's like 45 and every other phrase out of his mouth is "I've been doing this for 23 years yadda yadda" or "I've seen it all". When I first met him, he didn't think that it was possible for anyone other than a speaker manufacturer to build custom subs so I showed him some custom idmaxes I whipped up.. and found that he had never even heard of Image Dynamics.


----------



## SkizeR

hurrication said:


> I find that when someone has to tell you how long they've been in car audio during a debate as a credential, they are usually full of ****.
> 
> There's one of those guys in my local car audio circle. He's like 45 and every other phrase out of his mouth is "I've been doing this for 23 years yadda yadda" or "I've seen it all". When I first met him, he didn't think that it was possible for anyone other than a speaker manufacturer to build custom subs so I showed him some custom idmaxes I whipped up.. and found that he had never even heard of Image Dynamics.


holy **** your right...


----------



## Bryce418

hurrication said:


> I find that when someone has to tell you how long they've been in car audio during a debate as a credential, they are usually full of ****.


I have found this to be true universally. Just like the keyboard commandos who need to tell you how much of a bad ass they are. It's much more believable if someone else says how knowledgeable/bad ass you are.


----------



## captainobvious

Semantics. Sound _is_ "absorbed" by interior fabrics if by absorbed you mean attenuated. To what degree depends on many factors concerning the material and the frequencies in question being played.


----------



## SkizeR

captainobvious said:


> Semantics. Sound _is_ "absorbed" by interior fabrics if by absorbed you mean attenuated. To what degree depends on many factors concerning the material and the frequencies in question being played.


no man. this guy was dead set on they "absorbed" all frequencies


----------



## vivmike

That guy's trunk looks like Hati.


----------



## captainobvious

SkizeR said:


> no man. this guy was dead set on they "absorbed" all frequencies


Ahhh, ok


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I find it odd how some people spend years planning a system while living with the stock system. They obsess over how they're going to install everything while preaching the laws of physics on internet forums. They're so afraid of not getting everything perfect the first try that they never get past the planning stage. Meanwhile they play keyboard commando on internet forums telling people who actually have a working system something won't sound good because the aiming is bouncing the sound off a reflective surface...or down low in the doors. I have a really hard time taking these people seriously. The quickest way to fail is to not try at all. With car audio you never know what will and won't work. Nothing is certain. You can plan all you want but there's no substitution for real world experience.


----------



## ImK'ed

So true^^


----------



## minbari

SkizeR said:


> what do you guys thing?? on a 300zx facebook group. sorry if i sound like a dick but i get so heated when people have no idea what theyre talking about lol
> 
> 
> there were so many ridiculous posts before these..
> 
> 
> HIM: base works best in any car when its bouncing off the back of the car, other wise it sounds flat as hell. wouldnt worry about a build unless you plan on showing it off, i dont so i dont care at the moment, i got more important things on my zed to be sorting out than worrying about the look of speakers in the boot, as long as they sound good and do the job they were intended to do, then for now, thats perfectly fine with me, though the original post image is pushing it LOL
> 22 minutes ago · Like · 1
> 
> ME: your wrong. either way, cabin gain takes its toll on lower frequencies. it does slightly depend on placement but in the end it depends on the shape of the cabin and the length of the cabin. there is so much wrong information here its ****ing absurd
> 20 minutes ago · Like
> 
> ME: and why the hell wouldnt you want a flat frequency response?
> 20 minutes ago · Like
> 
> HIM: really im wrong am i? so when i turn my base bin around, i get hardly any base, yet the moment i turn it to face the rear of the car and have it bounce of the interior i get **** loads of base, enough to make the doors vibrate, ok genius my car and sub are lying to me. Flat as in NO BASE.
> 18 minutes ago · Like
> 
> ME: first of, its *bass. and the reason it does that is because of the shape of out car. the shape of our car horn loads the sub when you put it close enough to the back. every car is different
> 17 minutes ago · Like
> 
> 
> HIM: You get better base response if its at the rear facing outwards, the zed isnt the only car ive stuck speakers in you know. base is actually omnidirectional, shouldn't matter what way you face it, but in a car its behavior is different due to the materi...See More
> 11 minutes ago · Like
> 
> HIM: your argument is slightly valid, but saying "base bin" makes you sound like the biggest dipshit to ever walk the earth lol. and sound isnt "soaked UP" in a car. everything is reflected. most of the time when you face the subs towards the rear it does a...See More
> 7 minutes ago · Like
> 
> HIM: Stick your hand bag away before you poke someone in the eye with it., base bin, at least people know what im on about, and yes the interior does soak up sound, fabrics do, foam does, the sound proofing does if you havent removed it, carpet does, plastics do not, glass does not.
> 
> Do you want me to shout, can you hear me up there on that high horse you are riding?
> 4 minutes ago · Edited · Like
> 
> ME: omg you are to stupid..
> 3 minutes ago · Like
> 
> HIM: No mate, you are a retard if you honestly think sound isn't soaked up by certain materials. Jesus aged ****ing Christ, go do some research and then come back kid.
> 2 minutes ago · Like
> 
> ME: do you even know why some stuff "soaks" up sound? first off, to block sound the material blocking sound has to be as thick as the wavelength of the frequency to 100% block it out. 2, fabric doesnt "soak up" sound. 3, foam is just used to decouple panels.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: if it makes it any worse, it was concerning this setup..


unfortunately arguing with the mentally handicapped does no good. people that _think_ they are experts at everything with no proof at all, it is like telling christians they are wrong. might as well punch yourself in the face for all the good it does.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I've found the more I learn the less I know. And my credentials come from trial and error and the school of hard knocks...and learning from other peoples mistakes.


----------



## CrossFired

Been told by many over the years that you can not get SQ from a Ported enclosure. For years I avoided going ported because of are the anti SQ port talk.

Last week I ported my sub(first time I've tried ported in my ride), and found very little (if any) loss in SQ. To my ears the sub sounds better.


----------



## Victor_inox

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've found the more I learn the less I know. And my credentials come from trial and error and the school of hard knocks...and learning from other peoples mistakes.


Reading Socrates at free time?
scio me nihil scire or scio me nescire


----------



## Victor_inox

CrossFired said:


> Been told by many over the years that you can not get SQ from a Ported enclosure. For years I avoided going ported because of are the anti SQ port talk.
> 
> Last week I ported my sub(first time I've tried ported in my ride), and found very little (if any) loss in SQ. To my ears the sub sounds better.


100% agreed, I hate sealed boxes and never use them anymore.
The problem is that take knowledge to build ported properly while sealed is sealed, easy as it gets.


----------



## Victor_inox

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've found the more I learn the less I know. And my credentials come from trial and error and the school of hard knocks...and learning from other peoples mistakes.


I think you got it backwards, should be learning from others mistakes,trial and error and the school of hard knocks.


----------



## minbari

CrossFired said:


> Been told by many over the years that you can not get SQ from a Ported enclosure. For years I avoided going ported because of are the anti SQ port talk.
> 
> Last week I ported my sub(first time I've tried ported in my ride), and found very little (if any) loss in SQ. To my ears the sub sounds better.


yup, there are some small downsides to ported, but in sound quality, IMHO they are better than sealed. IF and only IF they are designed and biult right. that is the problem. alot of people dont do it right or tune them really high. then complain that ported box suck, lol.

glad you moved away from the dark side


----------



## CrossFired

Well I know nothing about tuning, I just did it to Morel specs. 1.1 cu-ft, 3"id port @ 11.6" long. Seems to work well. Right now the box has no polyfill, I may play around with that, Just to see how it changes things.




minbari said:


> yup, there are some small downsides to ported, but in sound quality, IMHO they are better than sealed. IF and only IF they are designed and biult right. that is the problem. alot of people dont do it right or tune them really high. then complain that ported box suck, lol.
> 
> glad you moved away from the dark side


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Poly fill will bring up the fs and lower the efficiency.


----------



## CrossFired

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Poly fill will bring up the fs and lower the efficiency.


And what will a higher fs do?


----------



## minbari

CrossFired said:


> And what will a higher fs do?


higher tune. changes the attributes of the box.


----------



## Eric Stevens

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Poly fill will bring up the fs and lower the efficiency.


No. Net effect in a ported box is it will lower the tuning frequency. 

Read up on polyfill in sealed and ported enclosures and you find that it will only raise the resonance if you over stuff the box. At the proper quantity it is a very useful tuning tool especially in ported enclosures.

Eric


----------



## Victor_inox

Eric Stevens said:


> No. Net effect in a ported box is it will lower the tuning frequency.
> 
> Read up on polyfill in sealed and ported enclosures and you find that it will only raise the resonance if you over stuff the box. At the proper quantity it is a very useful tuning tool especially in ported enclosures.
> 
> Eric


Correct.


----------



## 1metal1

I'd like to bring this thread back to the stupidest thing someone has ever said to me. A fellow co-worker said: 

"I only paid 129$ new for my amp and it's running 1500 watts. You got ripped off man!"

His amp: 1500 Watt Boss audio amp.
My amp: Rockford Fosgate 800A2 (200$ recent purchase, old and used) 

I had a listen to his setup. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## minbari

Lol, i would take 800a2 over alot of other amps. Especially a 1500 watt amp that does 200. 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## edzyy

Someone over on 9thgencivic follows my posts in the audio section and bashes me any chance he gets



> Yup.
> You know it.
> He's on another forum with me as well.
> Talks the same crap just mods there don't give a rats and let people speak their minds regardless.
> The day I pmmed him he went to the other website and right away changed his signature and story of his mom blowing his car sound system.
> But apparently his mom has a similar car with a better system than him.
> Same for his girlfriend.
> So yeah him and a few other guys run around other forums and don't actually own or plan to own the cars.they just want to troll.he didn't like it on another thread when called out everyones systems garbage.


Starts at post #48
http://www.9thgencivic.com/forum/au...-swap-your-sound-system-huh-2.html#post236940

I recommended IB and this guy went NUTS. 

People have WAY too much time on their hands.


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> Someone over on 9thgencivic follows my posts in the audio section and bashes me any chance he gets
> 
> 
> 
> Starts at post #48
> So you wanna swap your sound system huh? - Page 2
> 
> I recommended IB and this guy went NUTS.
> 
> People have WAY too much time on their hands.


i feel like ive read that before


----------



## edzyy

He bashed me once before, i posted it, he got the topic locked, got it reopened recently, started bashing again


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

The busses don't run where he lives do they.... *sigh*

I usually find it simpler to only give information when asked, especially on a fanboy forum. (no offense to any honda owners here) 
It seems that the internet with it's faceless anonymity has created legions of rabid mouth breathers that are only capable of spitting venom at anyone not part of their herd.
Sad days indeed. 

Makes me glad to be part of a great forum like this one.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Fricasseekid said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


well look what the cat dragged in!!!!!!


----------



## Fricasseekid

I just said that to someone else yesterday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Eric Stevens said:


> No. Net effect in a ported box is it will lower the tuning frequency.
> 
> Read up on polyfill in sealed and ported enclosures and you find that it will only raise the resonance if you over stuff the box. At the proper quantity it is a very useful tuning tool especially in ported enclosures.
> 
> Eric


Every time I run sub in BBP6 I get the opposite.

JBL W15GTi MKII no fill
Gross 7.415cuft
Port 10x6x19L
fb=33hz
f3=30.92
QL=5

With Typical fill
Gross 7.415cuft
Port 10x6x19L
fb=31.76
f3=31.11
QL=5
With a loss of about 1-1.5db from 60-40hz
Group delay is a tiny bit lower.
Vent velocity is little lower.
Cone displacement is a little higher.
I always get the same results when adding poly fill to a ported box.
I dont want to derail this thread,just want to justify the reasoning for my comment to CrossFired.


----------



## minbari

Fricasseekid said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


Wow, was just wondering what happened to you yesterday 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## edzyy

He's been kicking ass over on FB


----------



## Fricasseekid

Ive been hanging with the junkies and on facebook. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> The busses don't run where he lives do they.... *sigh*
> 
> I usually find it simpler to only give information when asked, especially on a fanboy forum. (no offense to any honda owners here)
> It seems that the internet with it's faceless anonymity has created legions of rabid mouth breathers that are only capable of spitting venom at anyone not part of their herd.
> Sad days indeed.
> 
> Makes me glad to be part of a great forum like this one.


No offense taken.  

On 8thcivic, a little different...actually, quite the opposite. There is one guy who'll always chime in to anyone that IB is the only way to go. Maybe we should put those two guys in touch with each other and see what happens.


----------



## IBcivic

papasin said:


> put those two guys in touch with each other and see what happens.


-1+1=0


----------



## papasin

IBcivic said:


> -1+1=0


Where's the Like button when you need it? Funny, M runs IB, I don't. Yet, we seem to get along. :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> He's been kicking ass over on FB


i can confirm this


----------



## Woosey

Fricasseekid said:


> Ive been hanging with the junkies and on facebook.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:
epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:
epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:


----------



## Fricasseekid

The wooster stalks me on a regular basis!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechMasterJoe

i had a 4.8cu ft box with 140sq in of port, a Pair of SoundQubed HDC3 15 1ohm subs wired to 1 ohm paired with a 2K5E 1ohm Stetsom amp, XS 3100 batt, and all cables on CL for a mind blowing 1,500$ some guy called me and this is what he told me 

" I'm tight the cash right now if i give you 250$ can i pick it up now and pay the rest next month "

i hung up on him. do people really think someone might do that i can see maybe if it was a best friend or family
Maybe even a well known buddy on a forum that lives near by. But come on really a total stranger screams danger


----------



## SkizeR

TechMasterJoe said:


> i had a 4.8cu ft box with 140sq in of port, a Pair of SoundQubed HDC3 15 1ohm subs wired to 1 ohm paired with a 2K5E 1ohm Stetsom amp, XS 3100 batt, and all cables on CL for a mind blowing 1,500$ some guy called me and this is what he told me
> 
> " I'm tight the cash right now if i give you 250$ can i pick it up now and pay the rest next month "
> 
> i hung up on him. do people really think someone might do that i can see maybe if it was a best friend or family
> Maybe even a well known buddy on a forum that lives near by. But come on really a total stranger screams danger


at times like this, your supposed to reply, "how about you give me 250 and then you go **** yourself"


----------



## TechMasterJoe

SkizeR said:


> at times like this, your supposed to reply, "how about you give me 250 and then you go **** yourself"


na I'm not that type of person. more like 
" never mind i think i will set it on fire so i can latest get some enjoyment from it and change my name to ltd woofer cooker"

OR

"nope sorry man your price is now 2,000 down and 250 next month and every month after that for the rest of MY life"


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I had a pair of JBL Power 12's on Craigslist one time for $200 and this guy offered me $40 and said" JBL are just JL want a be's.After JL started making subs a Chinese company invented JBL to fool people into buying their stuff"
When I told him JBL has been around for over 60 years and was around before JL was even a company he said."Buddy,I went to college and studied up on subs.I dont want to hear your crap.You dont know **** about stereo stuff."

I had another ad on on Craigslist for some amps I had and this guy calls me and said."Sell me your biggest amp"
I said "what ohm subs do you have"
Him"Dont you worry about my subs,just sell me the biggest one you got"
Me"I cant sell you one that will work right if I dont know what you have"
Him"If you dont sell me the biggest one you got I will find you and when I do will beat you with it and take it"

I dont sell stuff on Craigslist anymore.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Haha, those two are winners right there!:laugh:


----------



## rton20s

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I had another ad on on Craigslist for some amps I had and this guy calls me and said."Sell me your biggest amp"
> I said "what ohm subs do you have"
> Him"Dont you worry about my subs,just sell me the biggest one you got"
> Me"I cant sell you one that will work right if I dont know what you have"
> Him"If you dont sell me the biggest one you got I will find you and when I do will beat you with it and take it"


Seems reasonable.


----------



## captainobvious

LOL awesome craigslist winners


----------



## minbari

makes me want to instantly give them my home address, lol.


----------



## CK1991

I've never sold anything on CL, but I've heard some inyeresting stuff from the guys I've bought equipment from.
The guy I bought my soundstreams from said he had a couple people call him and offer him 10 dollars for his set of SOUNDSTORM amps.
The guy I bought my phoenix gold line driver, eq, and zx amp from said some guy called him offering 10 dollars, then called back the next day and would up the price by 10 dollars. He said he did this for a week. He said he called the guy back and said "you could give me what I'm asking for, I still won't sell to you" and hung up.


----------



## Ray21

Idiots on CL are the ****ing worst!


----------



## SkizeR

These are great.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

That conversation was a lot longer,I condensed it,but thats what he said to me.
The scariest part is that someone who knows me told this guy about my ad on craigslist and told him I had a lot more stuff then was listed.If the guy was a little more intelligent he very well could have out were I lived.Ive had thugs try to bully me before over warranty stuff but never over something that didnt even really exist.
If he did show up he would not have been running his mouth like he did over the phone.
Its amazing how some people can get so emotional over audio equipment.

I was trying to explain the ohm and amp thing to him but it was useless.


----------



## ChrisB

Damn. I managed to get two amplifiers and two subs sold on craigslist. No drama at all. Guess I was lucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

I stopped using CL to sell anything after I put up my old Rx-7 race car. I clearly stated that it was a rolling shell only with no powerplant.

I got at least 20 calls asking if it was ok to just drive it home. *facepalm*


----------



## SkizeR

what do ya know, someone off craigslist just texted me.. this is already interesting.


----------



## minbari

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> I stopped using CL to sell anything after I put up my old Rx-7 race car. I clearly stated that it was a rolling shell only with no powerplant.
> 
> I got at least 20 calls asking if it was ok to just drive it home. *facepalm*


know the feeling! we had an older Plymoth caravan with a shot tranny. I listed it as such with great big caps "TRANSMISSION IS BROKEN" people still called me and asked if it ran ok.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

minbari said:


> know the feeling! we had an older Plymoth caravan with a shot tranny. I listed it as such with great big caps "TRANSMISSION IS BROKEN" people still called me and asked if it ran ok.


Same situation with my old Buick years back. 

Recent discussion about driver selection that took place elsewhere:

" Never use oval shaped speakers, the sound changes too much. Only use a round one."

lol


----------



## SkizeR

so this is what i got so far..

HIM: how much for the amp?
ME: which one

...whatever works for my two 15 inch rocks
.what model
...how do i tell?
.read what it says on it
...do i have to take it out of the box?
.idk you tell me
...okay doing that right now... its the pch-154
.i have a 2 channel alpine amp thatll work fine
...what model
.alpine mrv-t420. its brand new in box
...how much
.$150 they retailed for much much more than that
...i see an alpine mrp-450 for 200 online
.thats a completely different amp
...i just googled the info you gave me
.i have the mrv-t420. your looking at the mrp-450. theyre obviously completely different
...let me research. i want to be sure im buying correct ..(whatever "buying correct" means)


----------



## SkizeR

lol now he said..

"ok can you stop by autopro in haverstraw.. hes in the back.. his name is Jesus.. Bring the amp.. i need his opinion"


what the **** does this look like?


----------



## SkizeR

i said to him "tell him to come to me if anything. im not going to waste my time on that"

his response (keep in mind this amp is BNIB and hasnt been on the market for years now) "im not farmiliar with this stuff and i know i can buy this amp you have for a little more money brand new"

me: "thats funny because they havent sold this amp for years now"

him: "ok.. its kinda like buying a car.. gotta bring it to a professional"

since when did buying a brand new amp for 150 bucks turn into a god damn 5 day process (this guy has been texting me non stop for days now about this amp)


----------



## minbari

Lol, just tell him its sold

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## SkizeR

minbari said:


> Lol, just tell him its sold
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


i would but i need the money lol


----------



## CK1991

here we go....a local CL special
Hifonics Ulysses VII amp
$250 or trade for car. LOL


----------



## sinister-kustoms

CK1991 said:


> here we go....a local CL special
> Hifonics Ulysses VII amp
> $250 or trade for car. LOL


After stating previously 'No trades'. Genius:laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

LOL, losers. Just text him bakc it's sold. It's more likely he's trying to set you up than anything. Sure...I'll just drive it on over to the backside of the building of some dude that I don't know.


----------



## CK1991

sinister-kustoms said:


> After stating previously 'No trades'. Genius:laugh:


funny thing is this guy says about no lowballers, its worth so much, etc. He's been trying to sell it for well over a year, so obviously its not worth what he's asking.


----------



## rton20s

Simple solution... "Sorry. Amp is now sold."

Well... looks like I missed a whole page of similar replies. At least we have a consensus!


----------



## SkizeR

rton20s said:


> Simple solution... "Sorry. Amp is now sold."
> 
> Well... looks like I missed a whole page of similar replies. At least we have a consensus!


but i need money!!! im poor lol


----------



## rton20s

"I have another interested party. $150 take it or leave it." That'll leave the door open.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

SkizeR said:


> i said to him "tell him to come to me if anything. im not going to waste my time on that"
> 
> his response (keep in mind this amp is BNIB and hasnt been on the market for years now) "im not farmiliar with this stuff and i know i can buy this amp you have for a little more money brand new"
> 
> me: "thats funny because they havent sold this amp for years now"
> 
> him: "ok.. its kinda like buying a car.. gotta bring it to a professional"
> 
> since when did buying a brand new amp for 150 bucks turn into a god damn 5 day process (this guy has been texting me non stop for days now about this amp)


 IT'S A TRAP!
Tell him to lose your number.


----------



## SkizeR

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> IT'S A TRAP!
> Tell him to lose your number.


no auto pro is a legit place. been there before. nice people. its just the principle of the fact that he wants me to go there to get a BNIB amp checked out lmao


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Not only does he want to trade the Hifonics for a car,he wants it to be a RELIABLE car.
WTF! Where can you get a reliable car for $250?


----------



## sinister-kustoms

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> WTF! Where can you get a reliable car for $250?


Any used car lot....in 1952 :laugh:


----------



## REGULARCAB

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I had another ad on on Craigslist for some amps I had and this guy calls me and said."Sell me your biggest amp"
> I said "what ohm subs do you have"
> Him"Dont you worry about my subs,just sell me the biggest one you got"
> Me"I cant sell you one that will work right if I dont know what you have"
> Him"If you dont sell me the biggest one you got I will find you and when I do will beat you with it and take it"
> 
> I dont sell stuff on Craigslist anymore.


Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## minbari

REGULARCAB said:


> Well that escalated quickly.


Brick killed a guy!

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## REGULARCAB

minbari said:


> Brick killed a guy!
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


But back on topic "LOUD NOISES!!"


----------



## Dirtrider4eva

subs that beat the block, xplodes are great subs, their 5000watt boss amp is 5000watts


----------



## Fricasseekid

That last one sounds made up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtrider4eva

not at all. i live within 30minutes of milwaukee, i get to deal with some awesome people..


----------



## SkizeR

so im in the process of trying to get a fellow 300zx owner to go with a sundown sd-2, or dayton HO over a rockford sub. then he said they both look like ****... *facepalm*


----------



## REGULARCAB

SkizeR said:


> so im in the process of trying to get a fellow 300zx owner to go with a sundown sd-2, or dayton HO over a rockford sub. then he said they both look like ****... *facepalm*


You should link him some audiobahn chrome :laugh:


----------



## ccapil

Back on topic, probably not the funniest thing I've seen, but I hate seeing people buy cheap **** that they know nothing about and stacking subs and speakers in the trunk or in the back of a hatchback, lol. I seen someone the other day I used to go to school with and he had a ****ty old hatchback, with like 3 amps stacked up and 3 different subs in crappy boxes think they were Sony and fusion? Funniest thing is he thought it was loud and one if the best setups he's had ( I asked how many setups he had and he said its his 10th combo of subs and 6x9s in that car, hahah. Here's a pic of someone else I know of his hatchback:
Best setup I've heard (lol, just joking)


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Wow!Thats genius,sealed,ported and IB in the same car.

Well,really free air.I bet he's got all of them running on that one amp also.


----------



## ccapil

^ I'm stuffed if I know, he just reckoned he could run all that plus more subs off that amp, probably only 300x2 wrms? I hate when people just buy any amp cause of the price etc, and reckon it actually puts out its peak output power,


Don't know if this is already on this thread, probably, but:

Inverted speakers in boxes (6x9s) lol

Funniest question I've seen, I laughed so hard
How can I make my sub sound better? - Yahoo! Answers

Funny as hell:
takedown504 - YouTube

(**** I lost count, how many speakers??)


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

That is unbelievable.How stupid.He should not even be allowed to own a car.
He has 4 twitters and a sub that is mounted by the magnet stuck to the roof connected to the deck and wants to know if running a power wire from the battery to the sub will give it more power.That has to sound awesome.I guess he's too stupid to know about mids.

The takedown504 guy has been huffing too much gold paint.


----------



## ccapil

Haha funny **** out there lol. And that guy on yahoo, doesn't even know to put his sub in a box even, yet even know about mids, if he did they'll be stuck to the roof!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

If those 2 guy's ever got together their combined ignorance would be so massive that it would create a black hole large enough to engulf the universe.


----------



## Fricasseekid

In the last half dozen posts on this very thread someone has called tweeters a twitter, incorrectly identified an IB, used countless grammar mistakes, and suggested there is something wrong with inverting subs. My my...
We are feeling good about our selves now arent we? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## MUGWUMP

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> The busses don't run where he lives do they.... *sigh*
> 
> I usually find it simpler to only give information when asked, especially on a fanboy forum. (no offense to any honda owners here)
> It seems that the internet with it's faceless anonymity has created legions of rabid mouth breathers that are only capable of spitting venom at anyone not part of their herd.
> Sad days indeed.
> 
> Makes me glad to be part of a great forum like this one.


I used to visit a forum like that daily until I said something stupid and just got gang raped. I stepped back and looked at all the wasted time and the general negativity of the regulars there and I haven't looked at the site since.

I'm a much better person for it. I'm done with places like that. I'm also done with just posting negative crap for no reason. I may be in a bad mood and slip on occasion, but I usually catch myself and delete before I click "post".

This place is an oasis in an ocean of ****.


----------



## spyders03

I had a good one the other day. The owner of a reputable shop in the next town over dies business with our business. The head installer is an old school Iasca competitor, and they actually do decent work there. But I was talking to the owner and he wanted to show me the sound quality of his truck, so I was instructed to stand next to his open door and listen. Ok, I can handle that, some people just want clean sound. Then when we went to listen to my car, I asked him to sit in the driver's seat, but he insisted that he could hear it by just driving his head in. Alright... (I will say the head installer for a proper demo and knew what he was looking for and enjoyed it) I could deal with everything up to this point, however when we were talking about amplifiers he was insistent that a 500w amp will always send 500w to a speaker, regardless of where the gain and volume knob are. So at low volume with the gain turned down, apparently the amplifier will still put out 500w constantly. 

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K

wow!


----------



## minbari

spyders03 said:


> I had a good one the other day. The owner of a reputable shop in the next town over dies business with our business. The head installer is an old school Iasca competitor, and they actually do decent work there. But I was talking to the owner and he wanted to show me the sound quality of his truck, so I was instructed to stand next to his open door and listen. Ok, I can handle that, some people just want clean sound. Then when we went to listen to my car, I asked him to sit in the driver's seat, but he insisted that he could hear it by just driving his head in. Alright... (I will say the head installer for a proper demo and knew what he was looking for and enjoyed it) I could deal with everything up to this point, however when we were talking about amplifiers he was insistent that a 500w amp will always send 500w to a speaker, regardless of where the gain and volume knob are. So at low volume with the gain turned down, apparently the amplifier will still put out 500w constantly.
> 
> Swyped while swerving


so what is the purpose of the volume knob? lol. Always fun when you have someone that has street smarts but no formal electronics training and has no real idea why things work, lol.

only amplifier that will come close to that claim would be Pure Class A. It will CONSUME nearly the same power at idle as it will at full output, but it will still not put full power to the output all the time, obviously.


----------



## Datsubishi

So I lowballed a guy on a sub and amp setup the other day (all I really wanted was the amp), and this is what he came back at me with;

"Lol 100 for amp I can do.. 250 for the subs .. Massive amps have a higher sound frequency and golden wiring that make these amps bump as much as a kenmore or something that u would pay 2 or 3 times more for.

Beauty99"

I love Massive gear, but I don't know if it's as good as Kenmore stuff... At least it includes golden wiring.

He's a beauty all right


----------



## SkizeR

Datsubishi said:


> So I lowballed a guy on a sub and amp setup the other day (all I really wanted was the amp), and this is what he came back at me with;
> 
> "Lol 100 for amp I can do.. 250 for the subs .. Massive amps have a higher sound frequency and golden wiring that make these amps bump as much as a kenmore or something that u would pay 2 or 3 times more for.
> 
> Beauty99"
> 
> I love Massive gear, but I don't know if it's as good as Kenmore stuff... At least it includes golden wiring.
> 
> He's a beauty all right


you havent heard about how massive uses golden traces in their boards? get with the times bro


----------



## Datsubishi

I knew what he was talking about, just funny the way he put it.


----------



## SkizeR

Datsubishi said:


> I knew what he was talking about, just funny the way he put it.


wiat, massive actually uses gold wire?


----------



## fcarpio

A coworker introduced me to his brother who was into car audio. So when I asked him about his setup he said: I have ten speakers. That was the end of the 'car audio' conversation.


----------



## SkizeR

fcarpio said:


> A coworker introduced me to his brother who was into car audio. So when I asked him about his setup he said: I have ten speakers. That was the end of the 'car audio' conversation.


idk why but i just laughed so hard


----------



## Pitmaster

fcarpio said:


> A coworker introduced me to his brother who was into car audio. So when I asked him about his setup he said: I have ten speakers. That was the end of the 'car audio' conversation.


Should have said "I have 11".


----------



## Victor_inox

fcarpio said:


> A coworker introduced me to his brother who was into car audio. So when I asked him about his setup he said: I have ten speakers. That was the end of the 'car audio' conversation.


 He was just a little shy.


----------



## SkizeR

saw this pic on instagram.. not really sure where to post it but i found it hilarious.


----------



## ccapil

SkizeR said:


> saw this pic on instagram.. not really sure where to post it but i found it hilarious.


Haha. Here's one I found on fb


----------



## HondAudio

Datsubishi said:


> So I lowballed a guy on a sub and amp setup the other day (all I really wanted was the amp), and this is what he came back at me with;
> 
> "Lol 100 for amp I can do.. 250 for the subs .. Massive amps have a higher sound frequency and golden wiring that make these amps bump as much as a *kenmore* or something that u would pay 2 or 3 times more for.
> 
> Beauty99"
> 
> I love Massive gear, but I don't know if it's as good as *Kenmore* stuff... At least it includes golden wiring.
> 
> He's a beauty all right



Sears' house-brand appliance division makes car stereo amplifiers now?


----------



## orgasm_donor

"I've hit 200 DB's a few times."

Maybe on the planet 'ridonkulous'?


----------



## vetteboy3

I was in this high end audio shop and the guy says " if you want to hear how good anything sounds I can put on my iPhone" really? Testing high end speakers from a headphone jack off an iPhone. I just walked out.


----------



## fcarpio

vetteboy3 said:


> I was in this high end audio shop and the guy says " if you want to hear how good anything sounds I can put on my iPhone" really? Testing high end speakers from a headphone jack off an iPhone. I just walked out.


I've heard awesome sounds coming off of phones and tablets. Did you at least listened to it? Some people only use these devices for storage and the magic happens elsewhere.


----------



## orgasm_donor

vetteboy3 said:


> I was in this high end audio shop and the guy says " if you want to hear how good anything sounds I can put on my iPhone" really? Testing high end speakers from a headphone jack off an iPhone. I just walked out.


I do a ton of sq testing with my iphone. 'Hotel California' live on the 'Hell freezes over' album on Apple Lossless (1000 kb/s) sounds incredible actually. Maybe five years ago I would have agreed with you.


----------



## t3sn4f2

vetteboy3 said:


> I was in this high end audio shop and the guy says " if you want to hear how good anything sounds I can put on my iPhone" really? Testing high end speakers from a headphone jack off an iPhone. I just walked out.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/138160-iphone-5-analog-output-measurements.html

And the first iPod ever more than 10 years ago......

Apple iPod portable music player | Stereophile.com
Apple iPod portable music player Measurements | Stereophile.com

"The iPod's measured behavior is better than many CD players—ironic, considering that most of the time it will be used to play MP3 and AAC files, which will not immediately benefit from such good performance. But if you're willing to trade off maximum playing time against the ability to play uncompressed AIFF or WAV files, the iPod will do an excellent job of decoding them. Excellent, cost-effective audio engineering from an unexpected source.—John Atkinson"


----------



## fcarpio

t3sn4f2 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/138160-iphone-5-analog-output-measurements.html
> 
> And the first iPod ever more than 10 years ago......
> 
> Apple iPod portable music player | Stereophile.com
> Apple iPod portable music player Measurements | Stereophile.com
> 
> "The iPod's measured behavior is better than many CD players—ironic, considering that most of the time it will be used to play MP3 and AAC files, which will not immediately benefit from such good performance. But if you're willing to trade off maximum playing time against the ability to play uncompressed AIFF or WAV files, the iPod will do an excellent job of decoding them. Excellent, cost-effective audio engineering from an unexpected source.—John Atkinson"


And it gets even better, don't know about the iphone, but many android devices can be connected "digitally" via USB to an external D/A converter. From there you can go crazy! Today! Not 5 years ago... Tubes, yes, tubes.










http://www.audiostream.com/content/wavelength-audio-crimson-hs-usb-dac


----------



## brad1981

I was shopping for subs and an amp. I always do my own research, lots of it, and never listen to salesmen. I go into car toys knowing i will get either 2 JL AUDIO WX's or W0's. I see the WX'S are on sale, buy 1 get 2nd half off. The W0s are also on sale but less of a deal. So I listen to both and decide I like the WX'S BETTER. The manager is helping me and asks which amp I'm getting. The subs are rated at 200w rms, and manual defines that: "BLACK (WARRANTY VOID):
We do not recommend operating woofers at this level of power. In this zone, there is a very high probability that the driver will fail due to excessive heat and/or mechanical stress.
Subwoofer drivers operated at these levels of power are NOT covered under warranty."
Meanwhile the "safe, long term" power rating is half that, 125 watts per woofer. I told him I would wire them in parallel to 2 ohms and run them off the alpine class d 250 mono block. He said i risk damaging the speakers and he recommends running them off the jl 500/1, which, consequently, jl wouldn't honor the warranty if I blew them. Really? The manager tells me to run them off an amp that's 200% more powerful than JL recommends? What an idiot. Then he said he's getting off and he sent in a salesman to help me and I had to go through all that again with him too! I called JL and talked to the techs and they said 250 is a good match for 2 12WXS. I ended up getting the JX250/1 instead. This is why I pay no attention to people giving me advice if they will gain monetarily from it


----------



## vetteboy3

brad1981 said:


> I was shopping for subs and an amp. I always do my own research, lots of it, and never listen to salesmen. I go into car toys knowing i will get either 2 JL AUDIO WX's or W0's. I see the WX'S are on sale, buy 1 get 2nd half off. The W0s are also on sale but less of a deal. So I listen to both and decide I like the WX'S BETTER. The manager is helping me and asks which amp I'm getting. The subs are rated at 200w rms, and manual defines that: "BLACK (WARRANTY VOID):
> We do not recommend operating woofers at this level of power. In this zone, there is a very high probability that the driver will fail due to excessive heat and/or mechanical stress.
> Subwoofer drivers operated at these levels of power are NOT covered under warranty."
> Meanwhile the "safe, long term" power rating is half that, 125 watts per woofer. I told him I would wire them in parallel to 2 ohms and run them off the alpine class d 250 mono block. He said i risk damaging the speakers and he recommends running them off the jl 500/1, which, consequently, jl wouldn't honor the warranty if I blew them. Really? The manager tells me to run them off an amp that's 200% more powerful than JL recommends? What an idiot. Then he said he's getting off and he sent in a salesman to help me and I had to go through all that again with him too! I called JL and talked to the techs and they said 250 is a good match for 2 12WXS. I ended up getting the JX250/1 instead. This is why I pay no attention to people giving me advice if they will gain monetarily from it


Risky for him to recommend things that will void warranty. However I always over power all my speakers. Just don't abuse the volume knob haha.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

I wouldn't say the salesman was a complete idiot. Personally I would have gone for the 500 and have headroom on tap. 250w of clipped signal will blow a speaker far quicker than overpowering it with clean signal.


----------



## vetteboy3

sinister-kustoms said:


> I wouldn't say the salesman was a complete idiot. Personally I would have gone for the 500 and have headroom on tap. 250w of clipped signal will blow a speaker far quicker than overpowering it with clean signal.



Agree


----------



## WestCo

fcarpio said:


> And it gets even better, don't know about the iphone, but many android devices can be connected "digitally" via USB to an external D/A converter. From there you can go crazy! Today! Not 5 years ago... Tubes, yes, tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wavelength Audio Crimson HS USB DAC | AudioStream


I love tubes.


----------



## brad1981

Well, in my experience overpowering hasn't worked well. But equal or under powering has. I listen to bass heavy music so I factor that in before I buy. Sarah Brightman has significantly less bass than depeche mode and other 80s music. My brother had 2 12s rated 1000w together, running off a 600 w rms amp, they never distorted and work great to this day. In fact, the coils outlasted the surround which I replaced and worked like new again. I ran 3 10s rated at 1500 w rms off a 1000/1 and same story, never blew or sounded bad. My brothers latest setup was an alpine pushing approx 1900 w rms to a 13W7 and it blew the first night. It was tuned by a car toys, top installer, one i worked with and has won many 'installer of the month" awards. I have promising experience with running equal to under power amps. I dunno what to say but I can't argue with those who know better, just saying how its turned out for me


----------



## edzyy

brad1981 said:


> I was shopping for subs and an amp. I always do my own research, lots of it, and never listen to salesmen. I go into car toys knowing i will get either 2 JL AUDIO WX's or W0's. I see the WX'S are on sale, buy 1 get 2nd half off. The W0s are also on sale but less of a deal. So I listen to both and decide I like the WX'S BETTER. The manager is helping me and asks which amp I'm getting. The subs are rated at 200w rms, and manual defines that: "BLACK (WARRANTY VOID):
> We do not recommend operating woofers at this level of power. In this zone, there is a very high probability that the driver will fail due to excessive heat and/or mechanical stress.
> Subwoofer drivers operated at these levels of power are NOT covered under warranty."
> Meanwhile the "safe, long term" power rating is half that, 125 watts per woofer. I told him I would wire them in parallel to 2 ohms and run them off the alpine class d 250 mono block. He said i risk damaging the speakers and he recommends running them off the jl 500/1, which, consequently, jl wouldn't honor the warranty if I blew them. Really? The manager tells me to run them off an amp that's 200% more powerful than JL recommends? What an idiot. Then he said he's getting off and he sent in a salesman to help me and I had to go through all that again with him too! I called JL and talked to the techs and they said 250 is a good match for 2 12WXS. I ended up getting the JX250/1 instead. This is why I pay no attention to people giving me advice if they will gain monetarily from it


He wasn't the idiot in this case, you were. 

Headroom is a good thing.


----------



## brad1981

sinister-kustoms said:


> I wouldn't say the salesman was a complete idiot. Personally I would have gone for the 500 and have headroom on tap. 250w of clipped signal will blow a speaker far quicker than overpowering it with clean signal.


Well, in my experience overpowering hasn't worked well. But equal or under powering has worked great! I listen to bass heavy music so I factor that in before I buy. Sarah Brightman has significantly less bass than depeche mode and other 80s music. My brother had 2 12s rated 1000w together, running off a 600 w rms amp, they never distorted and work great to this day and they are 14 years old. In fact, the coils outlasted the surround which I replaced and worked like new again. I ran 3 10s rated at 1500 w rms off a 1000/1 and same story, never blew or sounded bad. They also work like new at 14 years old. My brothers latest setup was an alpine pushing approx 1900 w rms to a 13W7 and it blew the first night. It was tuned by a car toys, top installer, one i worked with and has won many 'installer of the month" awards. I have promising experience with running equal to under power amps. so I guess I will stick to what has worked 100% of the time


----------



## fcarpio

sinister-kustoms said:


> I wouldn't say the salesman was a complete idiot. Personally I would have gone for the 500 and have headroom on tap. 250w of clipped signal will blow a speaker far quicker than overpowering it with clean signal.


Yeah, headroom. But you have to know what you are doing to take advantage of it. A much younger me would have cranked the crap out of it, literally.


----------



## momax_powers

brad1981 said:


> Well, in my experience overpowering hasn't worked well. But equal or under powering has worked great! I listen to bass heavy music so I factor that in before I buy. Sarah Brightman has significantly less bass than depeche mode and other 80s music. My brother had 2 12s rated 1000w together, running off a 600 w rms amp, they never distorted and work great to this day and they are 14 years old. In fact, the coils outlasted the surround which I replaced and worked like new again. I ran 3 10s rated at 1500 w rms off a 1000/1 and same story, never blew or sounded bad. They also work like new at 14 years old. My brothers latest setup was an alpine pushing approx 1900 w rms to a 13W7 and it blew the first night. It was tuned by a car toys, top installer, one i worked with and has won many 'installer of the month" awards. I have promising experience with running equal to under power amps. so I guess I will stick to what has worked 100% of the time


Are you sure the 13w7 was being overpowered....i dont think the alpine amp (mrx2400 i assume) would have been feeding 1900rms after rise and voltage drop


----------



## brad1981

Nothing is better than Bose


----------



## brad1981

momax_powers said:


> Are you sure the 13w7 was being overpowered....i dont think the alpine amp (mrx2400 i assume) would have been feeding 1900rms after rise and voltage drop


I don't know for sure, but voltage was at 13.8-13.9, same at the battery. I don't know why it blew. Yes, that's the amp he has. Gain after tuning was approximately 25%, not even 50%!!


----------



## CK1991

brad1981 said:


> Nothing is better than Bose


I can't tell you how many uneducated people have told me that bose was the end all be all. I hate bose.


----------



## minbari

Better sound through marketing 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## danno14

brad1981 said:


> Nothing is better than Bose


That's it, close the thread!


----------



## vetteboy3

brad1981 said:


> Nothing is better than Bose


Lamo. Bose haha...


----------



## SkizeR

pffff.. bose is old news. its all about beats by dre now. get with the times people


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> pffff.. bose is old news. its all about beats by dre now. get with the times people


Forgive my ignorance he is Doctor of what?


----------



## Victor_inox

minbari said:


> Better sound through marketing
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


better off with something Else.


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> Forgive my ignorance he is Doctor of what?


doctor of swagfags who wear headphones around their neck


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> doctor of swagfags who wear headphones around their neck


THat sounds about right. I auditioned every headphones $100 and up, I swear to God my $20 guitar center special Sennheiser sounds better then anything marketed as Dre.


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> doctor of swagfags who wear headphones around their neck


Is that PHD or MD?


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> THat sounds about right. I auditioned every headphones $100 and up, I swear to God my $20 guitar center special Sennheiser sounds better then anything marketed as Dre.


senhieser is good stuff. i was going to get them for my xbox but i ended up getting some astros for free


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> senhieser is good stuff. i was going to get them for my xbox but i ended up getting some astros for free


Can`t beat free... I`ve had two favorites, Senn momentum(sold) and byerdynamics 770, these sounds as good as $1500 headphones for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> Can`t beat free... I`ve had two favorites, Senn momentum(sold) and byerdynamics 770, these sounds as good as $1500 headphones for a fraction of the cost.


well the ones i got are meant for gaming. theyre wireless to with an optical input to the mixamp. it also has 3 built in eq settings


----------



## WestCo

Link to epic cheap headphones?


----------



## SkizeR

WestCo said:


> Link to epic cheap headphones?


theyre 300 new. you cant listen to music on them unless you have the mixamp plugged into your computer.

A50 | ASTRO Gaming


----------



## WestCo

they look sexy for sure 
Anything around 25-50$ thats 1/3 as nice?


----------



## SkizeR

WestCo said:


> they look sexy for sure
> Anything around 25-50$ thats 1/3 as nice?


for gaming? or just headphones in general?


----------



## WestCo

just general music listinging to, my iphone on a plane for example


----------



## SkizeR

WestCo said:


> just general music listinging to, my iphone on a plane for example


ahh. i just use basic skullcandy earbuds or my astro a40s. not really into headphones. maybe victor will know of something


----------



## WestCo

SkizeR said:


> ahh. i just use basic skullcandy earbuds or my astro a40s. not really into headphones. maybe victor will know of something


Thanks man, I'll stay tuned.


----------



## rton20s

WestCo said:


> they look sexy for sure
> Anything around 25-50$ thats 1/3 as nice?


Certainly not "reference" level, but I am very happy with my ME Elec M6 / S6 for the price. Same for the M9 for that matter. In fact, I just ran my first 1/2 Marathon with my S6s in the entire way without a single issue.


----------



## hurrication

WestCo said:


> they look sexy for sure
> Anything around 25-50$ thats 1/3 as nice?


Sennheiser HD428 with a Fiio e3 amp has been my go-to cheap airplane/travel/portable setup for a few years now. I highly recommend it as a budget option. 

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD428 Closed Circumaural Hi-Fi Headphone: Electronics

Amazon.com: Fiio E3 Headphone Amp: Electronics


----------



## Bryce418

Victor_inox said:


> Forgive my ignorance he is Doctor of what?


PhD in bs marketing via name recognition.


----------



## CK1991

I demod the beats by dre at target one day when I was busy. I kid you not when I say that the 15 year old headphones that came with my GPX cd player sounded better. The beats were very bass heavy, with no mids whatsoever, and very tinny and overboosted highs at the top of the range. For 170 dollars, I was not impressed. Hell, for 10 dollars, I would find them a disappointment. 
I own a pair of $50 skullcandy earbuds (with built in mic) that I got for free (they were brand new). They are terrible when hooked to anything but a computer (and even then they are mediocre). I plugged them into my sony ES tape deck (via 1/8" to 1/4" adapter) to play some old school rap (recorded from vinyl to a nak dragon using maxell XLII-S tape). I thought the headphone jack was shot they sounded so bad! I was shocked considering several of my (non audio inclined) friends had highly recommended skullcandys (wasn't expecting them to be perfect, but they sounded like ****).


----------



## SkizeR

CK1991 said:


> I demod the beats by dre at target one day when I was busy. I kid you not when I say that the 15 year old headphones that came with my GPX cd player sounded better. The beats were very bass heavy, with no mids whatsoever, and very tinny and overboosted highs at the top of the range. For 170 dollars, I was not impressed. Hell, for 10 dollars, I would find them a disappointment.
> I own a pair of $50 skullcandy earbuds (with built in mic) that I got for free (they were brand new). They are terrible when hooked to anything but a computer (and even then they are mediocre). I plugged them into my sony ES tape deck (via 1/8" to 1/4" adapter) to play some old school rap (recorded from vinyl to a nak dragon using maxell XLII-S tape). I thought the headphone jack was shot they sounded so bad! I was shocked considering several of my (non audio inclined) friends had highly recommended skullcandys (wasn't expecting them to be perfect, but they sounded like ****).


yeah theyre nothing special. i just support them cause theyre a snowboard based company lol


----------



## jdsoldger

WestCo said:


> just general music listinging to, my iphone on a plane for example


If you can live with open back headphones, look into Grado.


----------



## evilspoons

Over-the-ear, non-sealed: Grado SR60i are fantastic. They sound great running straight off a portable device, and the quality is incredible. At $200 they'd be a good deal, but they're only $80!

In-ear monitors: there's a pair of headphones Monoprice sells for like $7.50 that sounds way better than it ought to. They sound better than a lot of $30 or even $50 in-ear monitors. Check them out here.


----------



## SkizeR

this thread needs a revival.. heres a few pics from a car audio based instagram page. they posted a pic that said "comment your dream system if money wasnt a factor".. needless to say, we have some big dreamers lol.

i did spot someone we all know in there though...


----------



## danno14

looks like Octave is the only one who even remotely understands what "money is not an object" might mean!


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Sad but true lol. Stupidest thing ever said to me was for the cost of your radio, why doesn't it talk......


----------



## SkizeR

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Sad but true lol. Stupidest thing ever said to me was for the cost of your radio, why doesn't it talk......


i dont think id even want a radio to talk.. thats just creepy


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Man, what a small world those guys live in! And lol at 32" Solobarics:laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

sinister-kustoms said:


> Man, what a small world those guys live in! And lol at 32" Solobarics:laugh:


that was one of my favorite ones. where the **** did he even come up with that number hahaha


----------



## JVD240

That was painful to read.

Looks at Sonic Electronix... I WANT ALL OF THAT... In an ESCALADE!!!!111!1


----------



## SkizeR

JVD240 said:


> That was painful to read.
> 
> Looks at Sonic Electronix... I WANT ALL OF THAT... In an ESCALADE!!!!111!1


yeah their facebook posts get pretty epic (in a bad way)


----------



## REGULARCAB

Im gonna replace my windows with some 32" solobarics...


----------



## SkizeR

REGULARCAB said:


> Im gonna replace my windows with some 32" solobarics...


dont give them any ideas


----------



## REGULARCAB

SkizeR said:


> dont give them any ideas


Nah they could never figure out where the box is supposed to go :laugh:


----------



## CK1991

"A car with beats by dre"- priceless

Love how most of these guys "money is no object" system is **** to mid grade components. I'm surprised no one listed pyle or boss- although planet audio and pyramid are close enough.
And how most of them have no mids/ highs listed....only subs. Or they have subs with tweeters (I'm sure that sounds GREAT)
And the guys who listed jackhammers....aren't those like 10 years old? I remember xzibit putting one in an 80s century on pimp my ride.


----------



## jimmybee1108

To the guy who said "beats by dre in a car" or whatever....the new dodge chargers? They have it stock.
I like the saying "no highs no lows, must be Bose" 
There needs to be something similar for beats, I think. "Deaf and can't afford to eat? Must have bought some beats" 

I'm just playing though. But those "systems" were incredible. 32" solobarics!? Lmao. I'm no pro but really??


----------



## quality_sound

The new Chargers DO have beats audio. It's not beats by Dre, but they do have beats audio. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

jimmybee1108 said:


> To the guy who said "beats by dre in a car" or whatever....the new dodge chargers? They have it stock.
> I like the saying *"no highs no lows, must be Bose" *
> There needs to be something similar for beats, I think. *"Deaf and can't afford to eat? Must have bought some beats" *
> 
> I'm just playing though. But those "systems" were incredible. 32" solobarics!? Lmao. I'm no pro but really??


Bwahahaha, that is brilliant!!


----------



## SkizeR

jimmybee1108 said:


> To the guy who said "beats by dre in a car" or whatever....the new dodge chargers? They have it stock.
> I like the saying "no highs no lows, must be Bose"
> There needs to be something similar for beats, I think. "Deaf and can't afford to eat? Must have bought some beats"
> 
> I'm just playing though. But those "systems" were incredible. 32" solobarics!? Lmao. I'm no pro but really??


should say "all bass and cant afford to eat"


----------



## rton20s

We also have to consider...

*B*uy
*O*ther
*S*tereo
*E*quipment

So what about Beats? 

*B*
*E*
*A*
*T*
*S*

I'll throw one out for fun...

*B*ass
*E*xaggerated
*A*wful
*T*rendy
*S*tatement


----------



## HondAudio

Not to jump to Bose's defense too much - I've read that their engineering is great but their products are terrible due to incredibly cheap materials and build quality... not to mention that their idea of a sub/sat combination leaves much to be desired.

It's like a 4-way system, but the subwoofer and tweeters are missing :/


----------



## goodstuff

solobaraks, barteries, coveted in vinyl.....lawdy.


----------



## fcarpio

WestCo said:


> they look sexy for sure
> Anything around 25-50$ thats 1/3 as nice?


Not $50 but these are great. Please do not take my word for it, just read the reviews, anywhere. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=240764&is=REG&Q=&A=details


----------



## gckless

I get "Yo he's got two fitteens AND two eighddeens! Hittin all da frequencies!" ALL the time.

Though I guess technically they're not wrong. (I have two powered 15's and two 18" PR's).


----------



## sinister-kustoms

goodstuff said:


> barteries


Is that like a cafe where you go and haggle for food?


----------



## Woosey

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Sad but true lol. Stupidest thing ever said to me was for the cost of your radio, why doesn't it talk......


Radio's don't talk!!

Speakers talk!!


----------



## SkizeR

"i want my **** ta' talk" -Steve @ Syracuse Customs. one of the funniest stories ive ever heard.


----------



## t3sn4f2

"If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?"

"Yes"


----------



## minbari

t3sn4f2 said:


> "If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?"
> 
> "Yes"


Webster's defines sound as air waves impacting on a membrane for the purpose of hearing. So if no one is there to hear it, then it doesnt make a sound. 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## REGULARCAB

Sigh....


----------



## osiris999

One guy told me i needed to put some bolts on my sub box with a ton of washers so i could have a loud rattle.


----------



## Schizm

minbari said:


> Webster's defines sound as air waves impacting on a membrane for the purpose of hearing. So if no one is there to hear it, then it doesnt make a sound.
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


That really just defines hearing 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## t3sn4f2

Schizm said:


> That really just defines hearing
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Which directly relates to 'sound', not the molecular compression/oscillation that occurs from a tree impacting the forest floor.


----------



## namesmeanlittle

I had a 85 chevy celbery and it was my bass can hit like 130 and was audio able down the street. and everyone that set in there said i had the amazing sounding bass they have every heard and it was the best sounding system... this was a cheap old ppi that sounded blaaaaa but it was loud! with soundsteream 6 by 9's and old 5.1 wall mount speakers as my front tweeters... with a class D running 2 massive rebel 12's... is america deaf?

O this rap track sounds good thats my second favorite... I listened to clique one day... I freaked out I thought i blew tweeters and it wasn't pushing nearly the power i can, I was freaked out. Smoke was coming from my head until i realized, that song sounds like blown tweeters in the beat.

RCA's are directional

why don't you buy bose

bullet tweeters sound nice

RE audio sounds good

Head units don't matter so get the one with the most features

Its all about excretion


----------



## rton20s

Stupidest thing anyone has said to you (audio wise)...



namesmeanlittle said:


> I had a 85 chevy celbery and it was my bass can hit like 130 and was audio able down the street. and everyone that set in there said i had the amazing sounding bass they have every heard and it was the best sounding system... this was a cheap old ppi that sounded blaaaaa but it was loud! with soundsteream 6 by 9's and old 5.1 wall mount speakers as my front tweeters... with a class D running 2 massive rebel 12's... is america deaf?
> 
> O this rap track sounds good thats my second favorite... I listened to clique one day... I freaked out I thought i blew tweeters and it wasn't pushing nearly the power i can, I was freaked out. Smoke was coming from my head until i realized, that song sounds like blown tweeters in the beat.
> 
> RCA's are directional
> 
> why don't you buy bose
> 
> bullet tweeters sound nice
> 
> RE audio sounds good
> 
> Head units don't matter so get the one with the most features
> 
> Its all about excretion


----------



## WestCo

namesmeanlittle said:


> I had a 85 chevy celbery and it was my bass can hit like 130 and was audio able down the street. and everyone that set in there said i had the amazing sounding bass they have every heard and it was the best sounding system... this was a cheap old ppi that sounded blaaaaa but it was loud! with soundsteream 6 by 9's and old 5.1 wall mount speakers as my front tweeters... with a class D running 2 massive rebel 12's... is america deaf?
> 
> O this rap track sounds good thats my second favorite... I listened to clique one day... I freaked out I thought i blew tweeters and it wasn't pushing nearly the power i can, I was freaked out. Smoke was coming from my head until i realized, that song sounds like blown tweeters in the beat.
> 
> RCA's are directional
> 
> why don't you buy bose
> 
> bullet tweeters sound nice
> 
> RE audio sounds good
> 
> Head units don't matter so get the one with the most features
> 
> Its all about excretion


Some RCA's are directional, not most though.

If a secondary ground connection is used, it needs to be connected to the source unit.


----------



## edzyy

Regarding those silly youtube "distance tests"



> i beg to differ if you have the appropriate mic and recorder(24/96,24/192) if handheld DSD recorders exist then you could really give a true to life idea of what a particular vehicle sounds like at the target listening position, but yes a distance test tells nothing!


----------



## Darth SQ

I am sorry but I just can't let this one slide.....

Excerpt from the article link below:

Precision Power Intros First Car Audio Speakers With AMT Tweeter | ceoutlook.com

Precision Power (PPI) says it is introducing the first car audio speakers to use an AMT (Air Motion Transformer) tweeter, a high end home audio tweeter, which is capable of producing music at ranges beyond human hearing.

*“Traditional thinking suggests that the human ear can only audibly hear up to 20,000 Hz. So why build a product with reproduction capability to 40,000 Hz? The answer is, while we can only audibly hear to 20,000 Hz, there is musical harmonic content well beyond,” said PPI’s Ryan Klein.

“You can hear the musician breathing,” he added.*


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I am sorry but I just can't let this one slide.....
> 
> Excerpt from the article link below:
> 
> Precision Power Intros First Car Audio Speakers With AMT Tweeter | ceoutlook.com
> 
> Precision Power (PPI) says it is introducing the first car audio speakers to use an AMT (Air Motion Transformer) tweeter, a high end home audio tweeter, which is capable of producing music at ranges beyond human hearing.
> 
> *“Traditional thinking suggests that the human ear can only audibly hear up to 20,000 Hz. So why build a product with reproduction capability to 40,000 Hz? The answer is, while we can only audibly hear to 20,000 Hz, there is musical harmonic content well beyond,” said PPI’s Ryan Klein.
> 
> “You can hear the musician breathing,” he added.*
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


saw that about a week ago. i didnt even think of putting it in here lol. it is pretty dumb for them to say that. oh well, thats marketing for ya


----------



## rton20s

I saw this as well. Sadly, the majority demographic that PPI now serves will eat it up. 



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I am sorry but I just can't let this one slide.....
> 
> Excerpt from the article link below:
> 
> Precision Power Intros First Car Audio Speakers With AMT Tweeter | ceoutlook.com
> 
> Precision Power (PPI) says it is introducing the first car audio speakers to use an AMT (Air Motion Transformer) tweeter, a high end home audio tweeter, which is capable of producing music at ranges beyond human hearing.
> 
> *“Traditional thinking suggests that the human ear can only audibly hear up to 20,000 Hz. So why build a product with reproduction capability to 40,000 Hz? The answer is, while we can only audibly hear to 20,000 Hz, there is musical harmonic content well beyond,” said PPI’s Ryan Klein.
> 
> “You can hear the musician breathing,” he added.*
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

Good luck finding an amplifier that can produce up to 40khz as most of them take a dive at 20khz.


----------



## SkizeR

TrickyRicky said:


> Good luck finding an amplifier that can produce up to 40khz as most of them take a dive at 20khz.


without even looking, i bet you ppi doesnt even make an amp that goes to 40khz


----------



## moparman1

This is great thread. Took me three days to get through it. Some funny stuff.
How about this one, "these tens are so much quicker than my fifteen. Keep up with the double kicks no problem". 
I understand some subs are "quicker" sounding, but really? Even if a sub can only play up to 50hz that's still more than ten times faster than any music.


----------



## moparman1

Ricky, correct me if I'm wrong but don't most source units only have response up to 20k?


----------



## SkizeR

moparman1 said:


> Ricky, correct me if I'm wrong but don't most source units only have response up to 20k?


almost all car audio source units and amps do


----------



## TrickyRicky

Yep that's why its funny, how about recordings? Why not through that in the mix.


----------



## t3sn4f2

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I am sorry but I just can't let this one slide.....
> 
> Excerpt from the article link below:
> 
> Precision Power Intros First Car Audio Speakers With AMT Tweeter | ceoutlook.com
> 
> Precision Power (PPI) says it is introducing the first car audio speakers to use an AMT (Air Motion Transformer) tweeter, a high end home audio tweeter, which is capable of producing music at ranges beyond human hearing.
> 
> *“Traditional thinking suggests that the human ear can only audibly hear up to 20,000 Hz. So why build a product with reproduction capability to 40,000 Hz? The answer is, while we can only audibly hear to 20,000 Hz, there is musical harmonic content well beyond,” said PPI’s Ryan Klein.
> 
> “You can hear the musician breathing,” he added.*
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



24/192 Music Downloads are Very Silly Indeed

"192kHz considered harmful
192kHz digital music files offer no benefits. They're not quite neutral either; practical fidelity is slightly worse. The ultrasonics are a liability during playback. 

Neither audio transducers nor power amplifiers are free of distortion, and distortion tends to increase rapidly at the lowest and highest frequencies. If the same transducer reproduces ultrasonics along with audible content, any nonlinearity will shift some of the ultrasonic content down into the audible range as an uncontrolled spray of intermodulation distortion products covering the entire audible spectrum. Nonlinearity in a power amplifier will produce the same effect. The effect is very slight, but listening tests have confirmed that both effects can be audible.


Above: Illustration of distortion products resulting from intermodulation of a 30kHz and a 33kHz tone in a theoretical amplifier with a nonvarying total harmonic distortion (THD) of about .09%. Distortion products appear throughout the spectrum, including at frequencies lower than either tone.

Inaudible ultrasonics contribute to intermodulation distortion in the audible range (light blue area). Systems not designed to reproduce ultrasonics typically have much higher levels of distortion above 20kHz, further contributing to intermodulation. Widening a design's frequency range to account for ultrasonics requires compromises that decrease noise and distortion performance within the audible spectrum. Either way, unneccessary reproduction of ultrasonic content diminishes performance.

There are a few ways to avoid the extra distortion:

1.A dedicated ultrasonic-only speaker, amplifier, and crossover stage to separate and independently reproduce the ultrasonics you can't hear, just so they don't mess up the sounds you can.

2.Amplifiers and transducers designed for wider frequency reproduction, so ultrasonics don't cause audible intermodulation. Given equal expense and complexity, this additional frequency range must come at the cost of some performance reduction in the audible portion of the spectrum.

3.Speakers and amplifiers carefully designed not to reproduce ultrasonics anyway.

4.Not encoding such a wide frequency range to begin with. You can't and won't have ultrasonic intermodulation distortion in the audible band if there's no ultrasonic content.

They all amount to the same thing, but only 4) makes any sense.

If you're curious about the performance of your own system, the following samples contain a 30kHz and a 33kHz tone in a 24/96 WAV file, a longer version in a FLAC, some tri-tone warbles, and a normal song clip shifted up by 24kHz so that it's entirely in the ultrasonic range from 24kHz to 46kHz:

•Intermod Tests:

◦30kHz tone + 33kHz tone (24 bit / 96kHz) [5 second WAV] [30 second FLAC]
◦26kHz - 48kHz warbling tones (24 bit / 96kHz) [10 second WAV]
◦26kHz - 96kHz warbling tones (24 bit / 192kHz) [10 second WAV]
◦Song clip shifted up by 24kHz (24 bit / 96kHz WAV) [10 second WAV] 
(original version of above clip) (16 bit / 44.1kHz WAV) 

Assuming your system is actually capable of full 96kHz playback [6], the above files should be completely silent with no audible noises, tones, whistles, clicks, or other sounds. If you hear anything, your system has a nonlinearity causing audible intermodulation of the ultrasonics. Be careful when increasing volume; running into digital or analog clipping, even soft clipping, will suddenly cause loud intermodulation tones.

In summary, it's not certain that intermodulation from ultrasonics will be audible on a given system. The added distortion could be insignificant or it could be noticable. Either way, ultrasonic content is never a benefit, and on plenty of systems it will audibly hurt fidelity. On the systems it doesn't hurt, the cost and complexity of handling ultrasonics could have been saved, or spent on improved audible range performance instead."


----------



## Darth SQ

t3sn4f2 said:


> 24/192 Music Downloads are Very Silly Indeed
> 
> "192kHz considered harmful
> 192kHz digital music files offer no benefits. They're not quite neutral either; practical fidelity is slightly worse. The ultrasonics are a liability during playback.
> 
> Neither audio transducers nor power amplifiers are free of distortion, and distortion tends to increase rapidly at the lowest and highest frequencies. If the same transducer reproduces ultrasonics along with audible content, any nonlinearity will shift some of the ultrasonic content down into the audible range as an uncontrolled spray of intermodulation distortion products covering the entire audible spectrum. Nonlinearity in a power amplifier will produce the same effect. The effect is very slight, but listening tests have confirmed that both effects can be audible.
> 
> 
> Above: Illustration of distortion products resulting from intermodulation of a 30kHz and a 33kHz tone in a theoretical amplifier with a nonvarying total harmonic distortion (THD) of about .09%. Distortion products appear throughout the spectrum, including at frequencies lower than either tone.
> 
> Inaudible ultrasonics contribute to intermodulation distortion in the audible range (light blue area). Systems not designed to reproduce ultrasonics typically have much higher levels of distortion above 20kHz, further contributing to intermodulation. Widening a design's frequency range to account for ultrasonics requires compromises that decrease noise and distortion performance within the audible spectrum. Either way, unneccessary reproduction of ultrasonic content diminishes performance.
> 
> There are a few ways to avoid the extra distortion:
> 
> 1.A dedicated ultrasonic-only speaker, amplifier, and crossover stage to separate and independently reproduce the ultrasonics you can't hear, just so they don't mess up the sounds you can.
> 
> 2.Amplifiers and transducers designed for wider frequency reproduction, so ultrasonics don't cause audible intermodulation. Given equal expense and complexity, this additional frequency range must come at the cost of some performance reduction in the audible portion of the spectrum.
> 
> 3.Speakers and amplifiers carefully designed not to reproduce ultrasonics anyway.
> 
> 4.Not encoding such a wide frequency range to begin with. You can't and won't have ultrasonic intermodulation distortion in the audible band if there's no ultrasonic content.
> 
> They all amount to the same thing, but only 4) makes any sense.
> 
> If you're curious about the performance of your own system, the following samples contain a 30kHz and a 33kHz tone in a 24/96 WAV file, a longer version in a FLAC, some tri-tone warbles, and a normal song clip shifted up by 24kHz so that it's entirely in the ultrasonic range from 24kHz to 46kHz:
> 
> •Intermod Tests:
> 
> ◦30kHz tone + 33kHz tone (24 bit / 96kHz) [5 second WAV] [30 second FLAC]
> ◦26kHz - 48kHz warbling tones (24 bit / 96kHz) [10 second WAV]
> ◦26kHz - 96kHz warbling tones (24 bit / 192kHz) [10 second WAV]
> ◦Song clip shifted up by 24kHz (24 bit / 96kHz WAV) [10 second WAV]
> (original version of above clip) (16 bit / 44.1kHz WAV)
> 
> Assuming your system is actually capable of full 96kHz playback [6], the above files should be completely silent with no audible noises, tones, whistles, clicks, or other sounds. If you hear anything, your system has a nonlinearity causing audible intermodulation of the ultrasonics. Be careful when increasing volume; running into digital or analog clipping, even soft clipping, will suddenly cause loud intermodulation tones.
> 
> In summary, it's not certain that intermodulation from ultrasonics will be audible on a given system. The added distortion could be insignificant or it could be noticable. Either way, ultrasonic content is never a benefit, and on plenty of systems it will audibly hurt fidelity. On the systems it doesn't hurt, the cost and complexity of handling ultrasonics could have been saved, or spent on improved audible range performance instead."


Bingo. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

t3sn4f2 said:


> 24/192 Music Downloads are Very Silly Indeed
> 
> "192kHz considered harmful
> 192kHz digital music files offer no benefits. They're not quite neutral either; practical fidelity is slightly worse. The ultrasonics are a liability during playback.
> 
> Neither audio transducers nor power amplifiers are free of distortion, and distortion tends to increase rapidly at the lowest and highest frequencies. If the same transducer reproduces ultrasonics along with audible content, any nonlinearity will shift some of the ultrasonic content down into the audible range as an uncontrolled spray of intermodulation distortion products covering the entire audible spectrum. Nonlinearity in a power amplifier will produce the same effect. The effect is very slight, but listening tests have confirmed that both effects can be audible.
> 
> 
> Above: Illustration of distortion products resulting from intermodulation of a 30kHz and a 33kHz tone in a theoretical amplifier with a nonvarying total harmonic distortion (THD) of about .09%. Distortion products appear throughout the spectrum, including at frequencies lower than either tone.
> 
> Inaudible ultrasonics contribute to intermodulation distortion in the audible range (light blue area). Systems not designed to reproduce ultrasonics typically have much higher levels of distortion above 20kHz, further contributing to intermodulation. Widening a design's frequency range to account for ultrasonics requires compromises that decrease noise and distortion performance within the audible spectrum. Either way, unneccessary reproduction of ultrasonic content diminishes performance.
> 
> There are a few ways to avoid the extra distortion:
> 
> 1.A dedicated ultrasonic-only speaker, amplifier, and crossover stage to separate and independently reproduce the ultrasonics you can't hear, just so they don't mess up the sounds you can.
> 
> 2.Amplifiers and transducers designed for wider frequency reproduction, so ultrasonics don't cause audible intermodulation. Given equal expense and complexity, this additional frequency range must come at the cost of some performance reduction in the audible portion of the spectrum.
> 
> 3.Speakers and amplifiers carefully designed not to reproduce ultrasonics anyway.
> 
> 4.Not encoding such a wide frequency range to begin with. You can't and won't have ultrasonic intermodulation distortion in the audible band if there's no ultrasonic content.
> 
> They all amount to the same thing, but only 4) makes any sense.
> 
> If you're curious about the performance of your own system, the following samples contain a 30kHz and a 33kHz tone in a 24/96 WAV file, a longer version in a FLAC, some tri-tone warbles, and a normal song clip shifted up by 24kHz so that it's entirely in the ultrasonic range from 24kHz to 46kHz:
> 
> •Intermod Tests:
> 
> ◦30kHz tone + 33kHz tone (24 bit / 96kHz) [5 second WAV] [30 second FLAC]
> ◦26kHz - 48kHz warbling tones (24 bit / 96kHz) [10 second WAV]
> ◦26kHz - 96kHz warbling tones (24 bit / 192kHz) [10 second WAV]
> ◦Song clip shifted up by 24kHz (24 bit / 96kHz WAV) [10 second WAV]
> (original version of above clip) (16 bit / 44.1kHz WAV)
> 
> Assuming your system is actually capable of full 96kHz playback [6], the above files should be completely silent with no audible noises, tones, whistles, clicks, or other sounds. If you hear anything, your system has a nonlinearity causing audible intermodulation of the ultrasonics. Be careful when increasing volume; running into digital or analog clipping, even soft clipping, will suddenly cause loud intermodulation tones.
> 
> In summary, it's not certain that intermodulation from ultrasonics will be audible on a given system. The added distortion could be insignificant or it could be noticable. Either way, ultrasonic content is never a benefit, and on plenty of systems it will audibly hurt fidelity. On the systems it doesn't hurt, the cost and complexity of handling ultrasonics could have been saved, or spent on improved audible range performance instead."


----------



## t3sn4f2

SkizeR said:


>


Keep It Real Sound Clip and Quote - Hark


----------



## SkizeR

t3sn4f2 said:


> Keep It Real Sound Clip and Quote - Hark


that chris rock stand up is amazing


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Actually, didn't Audible Physics have the first amt tweeter in car audio?


----------



## t3sn4f2

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Actually, didn't Audible Physics have the first amt tweeter in car audio?


These have been out for a few years. Madisound use to sell them.

Overview of FR600 Car Audio_HiVi,Inc


----------



## HiloDB1

Referring to 1/4 wave transmission line


> This design is for SPL only ... Has no business in the SQ realm ...


http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/...ing-pb-3xl-blown-ia-flatlyne.html#post2211483

And his response to SQ for a 1/4 wave transmission line


> T-lines ... yes
> 
> ... but quarter wave .... NO


http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/...ing-pb-3xl-blown-ia-flatlyne.html#post2211483


----------



## minbari

Ha ha, gotta love morons

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Fetus

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Actually, didn't Audible Physics have the first amt tweeter in car audio?


Now I'm curious. Did AP develop that ambiance transducer? It looks remarkably similar to the Batpure by Taket...


----------



## SkizeR

Fetus said:


> Now I'm curious. Did AP develop that ambiance transducer? It looks remarkably similar to the Batpure by Taket...


never heard of those but they definitely the same..


----------



## dareo

Guy explaining to me why some tweeters blew out in some bookshelf speakers:

"They wired it backwards, so the bass went through the tweeter and blew it."

I could not convince him that he was wrong.


----------



## 12v Electronics

dareo said:


> Guy explaining to me why some tweeters blew out in some bookshelf speakers:
> 
> "They wired it backwards, so the bass went through the tweeter and blew it."
> 
> I could not convince him that he was wrong.


Sounds plausible


----------



## dareo

I should clarify, this was a factory built bookshelf speaker, so by wiring it backwards i mean reverse polarity on the outside of the enclosure. Before the crossover network. Not wiring the crossover network itself incorrectly.

This would only make the speaker play out of phase.


----------



## 12v Electronics

Gotcha!


----------



## minbari

dareo said:


> I should clarify, this was a factory built bookshelf speaker, so by wiring it backwards i mean reverse polarity on the outside of the enclosure. Before the crossover network. Not wiring the crossover network itself incorrectly.
> 
> This would only make the speaker play out of phase.


I figured that must be the case, lol.


----------



## CK1991

I've got a stupid question, but don't feel like devoting a thread to it.

why is it that if I hook up a factory made bookshelf speaker or car coax speaker up backwards (reverse polarity), it sounds like crap/ has a lack of bass, but if I hook a raw woofer/ mid driver from a component set up backwards in full range, it sounds the same or pretty damn close?


----------



## spl152db

CK1991 said:


> I've got a stupid question, but don't feel like devoting a thread to it.
> 
> why is it that if I hook up a factory made bookshelf speaker or car coax speaker up backwards (reverse polarity), it sounds like crap/ has a lack of bass, but if I hook a raw woofer/ mid driver from a component set up backwards in full range, it sounds the same or pretty damn close?


Are you switching both or just one? sounds like cancelation from one speaker to the other.


----------



## namesmeanlittle

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Bingo.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


ok, the ultra sonic frequencies do effect the full range sound on some level... .on some level they change the rest of the sound by air movement and the intermodulation has an effect on some level... now a candle at noon in airazona at 15ft from a wall while you are 7ft facing the wall... has some level of effect on the total light from the wall. now the wind of less than 10mph with a 4000 feet per second bullet at 10 yards has some effect. So go save on money today buy my ultra sonic set up today!!!!! its a 1/4 inch tweeter and .4 microfaret cap only $100 just through your money at me today, i need it more i drive a gm truck if it isn't running its tires or no fluid usually gas.


----------



## namesmeanlittle

CK1991 said:


> I've got a stupid question, but don't feel like devoting a thread to it.
> 
> why is it that if I hook up a factory made bookshelf speaker or car coax speaker up backwards (reverse polarity), it sounds like crap/ has a lack of bass, but if I hook a raw woofer/ mid driver from a component set up backwards in full range, it sounds the same or pretty damn close?


because your only doing it to a fraction of the sound... the ear goes off total sound. so if 1/6 of the total sound is off that means 2/3 is right aka it sounds almost right
and most systems are so far off anyway it doesn't matter as much
if your working with a $10000 sq system you'd hear it
most speakers are way out of phase anyway... look at speaker phase specs there like 10 to 30 degrees out of phase over the corse of the frequency response
and distance has a lot to do with it... if your distance is off your out of phase again
you can have speakers wired out of phase and sound right if you realign the distance


----------



## namesmeanlittle

also my cozen had a mentor who could hear up to 27 to 30 k........ he had twisted ear canal and other things, one off kinda guy.
Also a halter can pic up in the 50 mega hertz or so range.... being serious here


----------



## minbari

namesmeanlittle said:


> also my cozen had a mentor who could hear up to 27 to 30 k........ he had twisted ear canal and other things, one off kinda guy.
> Also a halter can pic up in the 50 mega hertz or so range.... being serious here


I hope that is one (or two) of the stupid things you heard, lol

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## namesmeanlittle

minbari said:


> I hope that is one (or two) of the stupid things you heard, lol
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts


no its true.... a halfer was used at a radio station and powered up, just popped the tweeters nothing else was hurt, picked up that super high stuff and reproduced it
and the guy is a vary special guy trust me he is 1 in a million he could hear everything....


----------



## Pitmaster

namesmeanlittle said:


> no its true.... a halfer was used at a radio station and powered up, just popped the tweeters nothing else was hurt, picked up that super high stuff and reproduced it
> and the guy is a vary special guy trust me he is 1 in a million he could hear everything....



Sounds legit jagged.


----------



## minbari

namesmeanlittle said:


> no its true.... a halfer was used at a radio station and powered up, just popped the tweeters nothing else was hurt, picked up that super high stuff and reproduced it
> and the guy is a vary special guy trust me he is 1 in a million he could hear everything....


And this guy is why we have this thread, lol.

Total crap on both counts. Physically impossible to hear that high.

I work for company that makes packet radios at 50mhz. You cant just plug in a radio and have a tweeter play it, totally retarded

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## SkizeR

Pitmaster said:


> Sounds legit jagged.


jagged corn flakes? anyone remember him? lol


----------



## minbari

SkizeR said:


> jagged corn flakes? anyone remember him? lol


Lol, dont remind me

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## namesmeanlittle

minbari said:


> And this guy is why we have this thread, lol.
> 
> Total crap on both counts. Physically impossible to hear that high.
> 
> I work for company that makes packet radios at 50mhz. You cant just plug in a radio and have a tweeter play it, totally retarded
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts



isn't a radio its an amplifier that was set up in a station that picked up the frequency, it was bombarded by it even if it had like 5 gain at that frequency it would be enough... same stuff happens to tubes you use radio designed tubes near a high output radio and its going to reproduce frequency regardless of application. I've seen it done my cozen turns a lot of his audio tubes off when he runs his radio because he has 2000 watts at 50ft away from a tube that was intended to amplify that signal. my phone near some of that equipment using 4g data sounds like a machine gun its super loud near well shielded equipment.

what part of twised ear drums didn't we understand?


----------



## Pitmaster

Busted...


----------



## SkizeR

namesmeanlittle said:


> isn't a radio its an amplifier that was set up in a station that picked up the frequency, it was bombarded by it even if it had like 5 gain at that frequency it would be enough... same stuff happens to tubes you use radio designed tubes near a high output radio and its going to reproduce frequency regardless of application. I've seen it done my cozen turns a lot of his audio tubes off when he runs his radio because he has 2000 watts at 50ft away from a tube that was intended to amplify that signal. my phone near some of that equipment using 4g data sounds like a machine gun its super loud near well shielded equipment.
> 
> what part of twised ear drums didn't we understand?


i think your story is more twisted than his ear drums..


----------



## REGULARCAB

Pitmaster said:


> Sounds legit jagged.


Oh dear god


----------



## Darth SQ

REGULARCAB said:


> Oh dear god


That douche canoe had at least three different usernames and accounts over his brief time on DIYMA. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## REGULARCAB

namesmeanlittle said:


> isn't a radio its an amplifier that was set up in a station that picked up the frequency, it was bombarded by it even if it had like 5 gain at that frequency it would be enough... same stuff happens to tubes you use radio designed tubes near a high output radio and its going to reproduce frequency regardless of application. I've seen it done my cozen turns a lot of his audio tubes off when he runs his radio because he has 2000 watts at 50ft away from a tube that was intended to amplify that signal. my phone near some of that equipment using 4g data sounds like a machine gun its super loud near well shielded equipment.
> 
> what part of twised ear drums didn't we understand?


This makes me wish I smoked weed again...


----------



## 12v Electronics

namesmeanlittle said:


> isn't a radio its an amplifier that was set up in a station that picked up the frequency, it was bombarded by it even if it had like 5 gain at that frequency it would be enough... same stuff happens to tubes you use radio designed tubes near a high output radio and its going to reproduce frequency regardless of application. I've seen it done my cozen turns a lot of his audio tubes off when he runs his radio because he has 2000 watts at 50ft away from a tube that was intended to amplify that signal. my phone near some of that equipment using 4g data sounds like a machine gun its super loud near well shielded equipment.
> 
> what part of twised ear drums didn't we understand?


My mother used to have a toaster that was a speaker for my neighbor's HAM radio.

It must be true :laugh:


----------



## hykhleif

well guys I am sure then you will love it here, as they have no understanding what gain and frequencies are.

So when I went to the garage, I told him be careful with the gain you must not crank up all the way, he told me if I was for real or not and why I want an amp if I will not crank the gain all the way up. Then I started to reason with him and he told me well if we want to do it my way to hear loud music we need to turn up the volume to 28 while if we do it his way we will hear loud music at 10.

And then I started telling him be careful to match the frequencies of the amp he said its an amp so we want all the bass on the speakers so cranked them up at max.


----------



## ImK'ed

Lol what a knob! Is this a car audio fitter?


----------



## TrickyRicky

12v Electronics said:


> My mother used to have a toaster that was a speaker for my neighbor's HAM radio.
> 
> It must be true :laugh:


The air is polluted with signals, that said we as the average Joe need to be able to some how use these signal for energy. From what I've read you can actually use these radio fhz that are just being wasted in the air. I might have to start experimenting, lol thanks Tesla.

The early M44 that PG released interfered with folks near by FM radios, was obviously fixed but can you imagine messing with folks radio signals or your own lol.


----------



## Schizm

High powered cb radios pick up a ton of nearby electronic interference from sources like cheap square wave power inverters. 

I backed in next to a guy who was apparently running a ham radio in his cab and shortly after I parked he came over and asked what inverter I had cut it kept him from hearing someone he had. Been talking to.

He said good pure sine wave inverters didn't interfere and that he ran those to power his radio

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinister-kustoms

This one is gold. A friend got sent this from someone he knows in the industry:

A Guy from some backyard shop comes in. He is doing a 2008 vw torag and he wants sub amp and box for $350....
No probs I work him out a pack with a DNA (prefab) sub box....
Dude says to me "I don't want the DNA box they are **** quality"
I say " oh really I've found the ported ones to be ok"
He says "I don't want the box with the amp slot"
I say " huh? What's a amp slot"
He says "you know the boxes with the holes to wedge the amp into"
I say "you are kidding right"
Dude stone cold looks me in the eye and says "that's what the hole is for to mount the amp so the wind from the sub can cool it"
I say "is that cash or card champ"


----------



## SkizeR

sinister-kustoms said:


> This one is gold. A friend got sent this from someone he knows in the industry:
> 
> A Guy from some backyard shop comes in. He is doing a 2008 vw torag and he wants sub amp and box for $350....
> No probs I work him out a pack with a DNA (prefab) sub box....
> Dude says to me "I don't want the DNA box they are **** quality"
> I say " oh really I've found the ported ones to be ok"
> He says "I don't want the box with the amp slot"
> I say " huh? What's a amp slot"
> He says "you know the boxes with the holes to wedge the amp into"
> I say "you are kidding right"
> Dude stone cold looks me in the eye and says "that's what the hole is for to mount the amp so the wind from the sub can cool it"
> I say "is that cash or card champ"


not a bad way to cool an amp.. lol


----------



## 12v Electronics

sinister-kustoms said:


> This one is gold. A friend got sent this from someone he knows in the industry:
> 
> A Guy from some backyard shop comes in. He is doing a 2008 vw torag and he wants sub amp and box for $350....
> No probs I work him out a pack with a DNA (prefab) sub box....
> Dude says to me "I don't want the DNA box they are **** quality"
> I say " oh really I've found the ported ones to be ok"
> He says "I don't want the box with the amp slot"
> I say " huh? What's a amp slot"
> He says "you know the boxes with the holes to wedge the amp into"
> I say "you are kidding right"
> Dude stone cold looks me in the eye and says "that's what the hole is for to mount the amp so the wind from the sub can cool it"
> I say "is that cash or card champ"


I wonder if he is related to this guy?

LOCK LUG NUTS 14X1.5 M14 1.5 not fitting - YouTube


----------



## ccapil

sinister-kustoms said:


> This one is gold. A friend got sent this from someone he knows in the industry:
> 
> A Guy from some backyard shop comes in. He is doing a 2008 vw torag and he wants sub amp and box for $350....
> No probs I work him out a pack with a DNA (prefab) sub box....
> Dude says to me "I don't want the DNA box they are **** quality"
> I say " oh really I've found the ported ones to be ok"
> He says "I don't want the box with the amp slot"
> I say " huh? What's a amp slot"
> He says "you know the boxes with the holes to wedge the amp into"
> I say "you are kidding right"
> Dude stone cold looks me in the eye and says "that's what the hole is for to mount the amp so the wind from the sub can cool it"
> I say "is that cash or card champ"


Hahaha, lol that's funny. At least the amp won't get hot. Wonder what it'll sound like?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I believe this guy was going to attempt to take the wheel off without using a jack.
Lucky for him he doesnt know what a 4 way is.

Gunnery Sgt Hartman from Full Metal Jacket said it best.

"I am going to rip your balls off so you can not contaminate the rest of the world"


----------



## ccapil

12v Electronics said:


> I wonder if he is related to this guy?
> 
> LOCK LUG NUTS 14X1.5 M14 1.5 not fitting - YouTube


Lol, is he just taking the piss or is he just fkn dumb.


----------



## Pitmaster

ccapil said:


> Lol, is he just taking the piss or is he just fkn dumb.


He's lucky breathing is an involuntary action.


----------



## TrickyRicky

12v Electronics said:


> I wonder if he is related to this guy?
> 
> LOCK LUG NUTS 14X1.5 M14 1.5 not fitting - YouTube


Holy ****ing ****....does this dude know that oreilly and autozone as well as all the rest of auto parts stores carry lug nuts?????


Then @1:35, HOLY ****ING ****....was he serious?


----------



## ADCS-1

Darwin have a rule for people like this one...


----------



## quickaudi07

TrickyRicky said:


> Holy ****ing ****....does this dude know that oreilly and autozone as well as all the rest of auto parts stores carry lug nuts?????
> 
> 
> Then @1:35, HOLY ****ING ****....was he serious?


I don't know if you guys got the same impression when looking at this video, my jaw just dropped, i was watching and shaking my head thinking. 
1. this guys is really stupid
2. made a funny video to see how many ppl will comment on him being stupid 
3. stupid is, stupid does


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> Holy ****ing ****....does this dude know that oreilly and autozone as well as all the rest of auto parts stores carry lug nuts?????
> 
> 
> Then @1:35, HOLY ****ING ****....was he serious?


Winner!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Duncanbullet

Me being a senior in highschool, i hear everything about their "buddies system" but this conversation i had with a 11th grader tops all of them off: 

so me and friends are in the parking lot, im showing them my new fuse block i built. (these guys arent ignorant like most of the people at my school, one of them an HCCA on 2k, sounds really good) 
but anyways, the dude comes walking up and gets in the conversation, which i dont mind. i love to talk about car audio. he wants to hear it, so i play some decaf and he goes balistic saying its loud as hell and is gonna make his ears bleed all that crap. 
(clearly hes never heard anything loud before, im only doing 14o on music) 

so he go's on to tell me about his brothers system. he tells me he has 4 18's on 20,000 watts in a 05 tahoe. skeptical, i asked about he the system, thats when he plays dumb and says he doesnt know the brand or the subs or amps. i ask him for a picture and he says hold on give me a minute, so shows me a picture of 4 18s. 

now this is where it gets funny (this guys is known to lie about EVERYTHING, like one time he said he flipped ranger and pulled a picture on google images and tried to play it off like it was his. we proved him wrong and still stuck to his story.) so i went on google to see if i could find the picture he showed me, and sure enough. 

here it is.

all you have to do is search "4 18 inch subwoofers in tahoe" its the 14th pic 

and talks in the worst southern accent that just pisses me off. :mean:


----------



## tyroneshoes

"the clarion nx702 will not work without its own 8g 12v run"

-even with the internal amp turned off.


----------



## moparman1

tyroneshoes said:


> "the clarion nx702 will not work without its own 8g 12v run"
> 
> -even with the internal amp turned off.


Sounds like it's quite inefficient. :laugh:


----------



## tyroneshoes

moparman1 said:


> Sounds like it's quite inefficient. :laugh:


worst sounding/performing deck I ever used


----------



## rton20s

tyroneshoes said:


> worst sounding/performing deck I ever used


Probably because you didn't have a dedicated 8 AWG 12v run for the head unit.


----------



## moparman1

tyroneshoes said:


> worst sounding/performing deck I ever used


That's because it used so much power, there was none left for your amps! :laugh:


----------



## HondAudio

Duncanbullet said:


> here it is.
> 
> all you have to do is search "4 18 inch subwoofers in tahoe" its the 14th pic
> 
> and talks in the worst southern accent that just pisses me off. :mean:


It should be _devoutly wished_ that JL Audio made an 18w7


----------



## hurrication

Car Audio Classifieds - View Single Post - Single cab truck options



> bass is never suposed to sound like its in front of you coming at you. its always suposed to feel like its behind you.


----------



## Woosey

hurrication said:


> Car Audio Classifieds - View Single Post - Single cab truck options


He even call his power series subwoofer a GTI....


----------



## Hanatsu

I had a guy call me yesterday and complaining the subwoofer he bought from me didn't work (went on that he had experience and insisted he knew what he was doing). I said; That's impossible, the sub worked just fine when I had it. He said, I connected it and "everything went dead". Told him, ehh Ok - come over and I'll take a look then.

Today he came over, and the sub was installed in a box... looked ok at first. Then I asked him; where's the amp? and he like... amp?? do I need that?? 

I told him... yeah - you kinda need an amp, yes. (lol). Where the hell did you connect the speaker wires? 

I took a closer look and he had connected one VC parallel over the OEM left rear speaker and the right VC parallel over the right rear speaker.

Closed the trunk and asked him, are you serious? You've done this before? WTF LOL


----------



## TrickyRicky

I would of told him to step the **** of my property. Don't want that type of stupidity around me or my kids. My 5 and 6 year old know already that you NEED an amplifier to AMPLIFY low ac signals. Sad that this is a grown ass man and though he could get away without purchasing an amplifier....lol.


----------



## ImK'ed

Haha no amp wat a knob! Ok fair enough if you not into audio you could be forgiven for thinking a sub will work of hu it will obviously but with no volume, but dont say ive done this before!


----------



## Woosey

ImK'ed said:


> Haha no amp wat a knob! Ok fair enough if you not into audio you could be forgiven for thinking a sub will work of hu it will obviously but with no volume, but dont say ive done this before!


Some older pioneer headunits can switch the rear outputs ( internal amp ) to sub-out and you can even bridge a sub to it..  1x45 watt @ 4 ohm or so..:laugh:


----------



## ImK'ed

Lol oldschool sensitive jbl subs probably bumped like that back in the days!


----------



## CIGARGUY

My 2 favorites from my time owning a shop back in the 90's...

"How many watts do these subs push?"

And, I had a guy drive in with his hooptie saying, "My music keep cuttin off!". I looked at his RF amps in the trunk and could feel the heat coming off of them a foot away. I checked his wiring...4awg, distribution block...looked good. I asked him to pop the hood. Here I find an extension cord coming from the battery going into a baseball sized wad of duct tape with 4awg coming out the other side. I asked, "What's this!?". "Aww, man, dats where my fuse was. It kept blowin so I just cut it out."


----------



## moparman1

My cousin had a mustang. He came to me with a problem. After having his stereo installed, he complained that his car would often "butt" to the beat of the music. I took the car for a drive and couldn't recreate the problem so I got him to drive to show me the problem he was talking about. As we're driving he cranks up some Judas priest and sure enough the car begins to shudder to the beat. That's when I looked over to see he was tapping his right foot to the beat.... (slaps forehead)


----------



## seafish

^^ now THAT's funny.


----------



## edzyy

....


----------



## edzyy

moparman1 said:


> My cousin had a mustang. He came to me with a problem. After having his stereo installed, he complained that his car would often "butt" to the beat of the music. I took the car for a drive and couldn't recreate the problem so I got him to drive to show me the problem he was talking about. As we're driving he cranks up some Judas priest and sure enough the car begins to shudder to the beat. That's when I looked over to see he was tapping his right foot to the beat.... (slaps forehead)


hilarious


----------



## primetime

"There's much better speakers that JL audio. Why did you spend so much when you could be louder for less."

Maybe because I enjoy products that have stood the test of time?

10 year old JL products still fetch the same amount it did 10 years ago...gee I wonder why. :laugh:

"Because people are dumb and pay that"

No, because people want **** that's going to last more than a few months.


----------



## SkizeR

primetime said:


> "There's much better speakers that JL audio. Why did you spend so much when you could be louder for less."
> 
> Maybe because I enjoy products that have stood the test of time?
> 
> 10 year old JL products still fetch the same amount it did 10 years ago...gee I wonder why. :laugh:
> 
> "Because people are dumb and pay that"
> 
> No, because people want **** that's going to last more than a few months.


i would never pay the same amount from 10 years ago on any JL product... maybe im stupid


----------



## primetime

SkizeR said:


> i would never pay the same amount from 10 years ago on any JL product... maybe im stupid


Enough people are paying it to cause JL to not lower the price though.


----------



## SkizeR

primetime said:


> Enough people are paying it to cause JL to not lower the price though.


huh?


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Stolen from Facebook...


----------



## moparman1

sinister-kustoms said:


> Stolen from Facebook...


That is [email protected]@king awesome! !!:laugh:
On that note, you gotta see some of the stuff I see in the wrecking yard... I'm going to start taking pictures.


----------



## estanley1

This thread makes me feel so much better about myself. How have these people not died crossing the street, or eating?


----------



## CK1991

moparman1 said:


> That is [email protected]@king awesome! !!:laugh:
> On that note, you gotta see some of the stuff I see in the wrecking yard... I'm going to start taking pictures.


I once pulled some power wire out of a junked early 90s (4.9 powered) deville for a friends install (he couldn't afford new wire, so he asked me to pick up some copper wire in the junkyard). So I pulled it out and found the wire cut through and MELTED in 3 places, 2 of which had had some electrical tape wrapped around the cut through wire, and the other one had a screw pierced through it. Ground was some leftover power wire that had a sheetmetal screw ran through it into the trunk hinge brace. Of course the fuse (at least it had one by the battery) was oversized for the 8 gauge wire

I've also seen alot of shady stuff in lower end upfitter (conversion) trucks/ vans....mainly vastly undersized wire (unfused 10 and 12 gauge for 100-150 amps max of accessories....never mind that the alternators are only putting out 85-120 amps max ) and lack of proper grounding and no grommets when wires passed through the firewall/ floor.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Love that battery pic.


----------



## moparman1

One of my favorites was a 600 watt rf amp run off 14awg speaker wire


----------



## theoldguy

sinister-kustoms said:


> Stolen from Facebook...


wait so plastic doesnt conduct electricity? lol:laugh:


----------



## Hanatsu

Rofl

Tapaaatalk!!


----------



## miniSQ

this guy always amuses me:
One 12" or Two 10" Subwoofers? | Car Audio - YouTube


----------



## spl152db

miniSQ said:


> this guy always amuses me:
> One 12" or Two 10" Subwoofers? | Car Audio - YouTube


he kinda makes me angry.


----------



## ebrahim

I got one from my cousin. The one day he saw me wearing an Arc Audio t-shirt and he asked me when is the next A R C show? Explaining to him that Arc Audio is a name of a car audio ended up in a fight. He still thinks Soundstream is the best car audio company out there.


----------



## moparman1

miniSQ said:


> this guy always amuses me:
> One 12" or Two 10" Subwoofers? | Car Audio - YouTube


Speechless. Shaking my head in disbelief. The thought of how much misinformation this guy as a "pro" has spread in his eight year career. Just wow.


----------



## CluttsCustoms

I have had too many so here is a few...
1. Guy came in looking for doggie-birdie speakers .... You know woof woof tweet tweet!

2. Had another ask for a superwoofer for his supertweeters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu

moparman1 said:


> Speechless. Shaking my head in disbelief. The thought of how much misinformation this guy as a "pro" has spread in his eight year career. Just wow.


OmgZ, just imagine how punchy 4x 6,5inchers will be or 32x 3inchers?? That would be insane, but ya need like 600000watts. But yeah it will punch ya heead out.

Lololol funny guy.

Tapaaatalk!!


----------



## spl152db

We should call him at his shop and ask questions. Serious questions. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman1

spl152db said:


> We should call him at his shop and ask questions. Serious questions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I like this idea.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Another gem from Facebook - Putting polyfill in a vented enclosure will blow your subs.


----------



## HondAudio

miniSQ said:


> this guy always amuses me:
> One 12" or Two 10" Subwoofers? | Car Audio - YouTube


Every other sentence is legitimate information; the others are "n00b hearsay" 

"Punchier"; "Tighter"; "Boomier"; intangible adjectives that prove nothing!


----------



## CK1991

I thought having "punchy" bass means cranking the 100hz "bass boost" up all the way and having "boomy bass" was having bass boost engaged on speakers that can't handle it or flex too much with the bass (think thin dual paper cones with too much bass pushed through them)


----------



## Viggen

Relative told me just a few minutes ago..... Only a audiophile can tell the difference between Bose and other stuff... As he pointed to my home stereo setup

I told him I completely disagree


----------



## moparman1

Viggen said:


> Relative told me just a few minutes ago..... Only a audiophile can tell the difference between Bose and other stuff... As he pointed to my home stereo setup
> 
> I told him I completely disagree


"Bose" and "Other stuff"? Is bose in a class all its own??


----------



## EP1995

Yeah, there in the "I paid a couple grand for these so I'm going to ignore somebody who does this stuff for a living's advice" class.


----------



## moparman1

EP1995 said:


> Yeah, there in the "I paid a couple grand for these so I'm going to ignore somebody who does this stuff for a living's advice" class.


:laugh: It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## HondAudio

moparman1 said:


> "Bose" and "Other stuff"? Is bose in a class all its own??


If by "a class of its own", then, yes, Bose is in a class of its own... because _garbage_ isn't supposed to be used as a speaker


----------



## SkizeR

i'll just leave this here..



yes, that is his his audiopipe amp mounted on corners of a cardboard box. i told him its ghetto and wont last. his response: dont worry, im fiberglassing it next week...


----------



## Victor_inox

moparman1 said:


> :laugh: It's funny cause it's true.


+1 in everything not just audio.


----------



## edzyy

What an arrogant prick 

I'd lose my **** if someone spoke to me like that in person 

The beauty of the internet.


----------



## Darth SQ

edzyy said:


> What an arrogant prick
> 
> I'd lose my **** if someone spoke to me like that in person
> 
> The beauty of the internet.


:surprised::loser1:

I don't even know where to start. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 12v Electronics

Stupidest thing ever heard in car audio was following a Steve Meade post


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

All us guys in the home audio world have a saying.

If there's no highs,and no lows,it must be Bose.


----------



## kaupasm

I dont know hot to put it in english, but one guy once offered to buy some car audio stuff, saying : here here is a subwoofer of lows, and here is highs subwoofer (he was referring to tweeter  ) . I dont know if it sounds correctly in english, but in lithuanian it is very funny haha, i wont forget it , never haha


----------



## 12v Electronics

While standing in the Hybrid Audio Technologies booth at the Midwest Electronics Expo a local dealer walked up to the display of Hybrid Audio SE product and said "So you guys do the bullet mids and bullet tweeters huh?"


----------



## moparman1

12v Electronics said:


> While standing in the Hybrid Audio Technologies booth at the Midwest Electronics Expo a local dealer walked up to the display of Hybrid Audio SE product and said "So you guys do the bullet mids and bullet tweeters huh?"


Why is that funny?


----------



## moparman1

Sarcasm ↑


----------



## Bitter

Slammer said:


> I've heard plenty over the years. A good one would be that his off brand amp was rated at 2,000w and he only wanted an 8ga install kit to power it. Another would be the guy that has issues with his system shutting down, and he has his ground wire screwed to piece of plastic trim with a trim screw. Better yet, I've seen a ground that was taped with Scotch tape, because the individual doing the install couldn't crimp the ring terminal.... I am sure many have seen much worse. This thread should be very entertaining! People are idiots, for sure.


How about an engine light on from an amp mounting screw puncturing the gas tank and setting a code for evaporative emissions leak?


----------



## SkizeR

holy mother of hell.. anyone spot the problem?


----------



## Bitter

Not seeing it....I mean I see something but I don't know if that's it.


----------



## Darth SQ

SkizeR said:


> holy mother of hell.. anyone spot the problem?


 That 10 gauge + lead was nestled comfortably right under that - cable terminal. 
Nice tape wrap as it goes over the edge of the battery case too. ><


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

The guy had his ****ing negative and positive terminal connected...


----------



## Darth SQ

SkizeR said:


> The guy had his ****ing negative and positive terminal connected...


There's no way that happened.
It wouldn't last 15 seconds if that was the case let alone drive four miles. 
You're talking a dead short condition.
The picture just appears that way. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> There's no way that happened.
> It wouldn't last 15 seconds if that was the case let alone drive four miles.
> The picture just appears that way.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


well he changed the starter and then this happened right after.. im thinking he undid the terminals, changed the starter, then put em back together like this.


----------



## SkizeR

from what hes telling us right now, his positive and negative are jumped


----------



## Woosey

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> There's no way that happened.
> It wouldn't last 15 seconds if that was the case let alone drive four miles.
> You're talking a dead short condition.
> The picture just appears that way.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'm with this one... No way with a hard short that you're able to drive 4 miles.. Even starting the engine..


----------



## Schizm

The picture looks like the positive wire goes to chassis ground lol


But yeah it would fubar the battery so he couldn't start it uo

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bitter

Wait, what's more hilarious here is that someone is taking a picture of their screen with a camera instead of just using the screen shot function on their device.


----------



## Woosey

Bitter said:


> Wait, what's more hilarious here is that someone is taking a picture of their screen with a camera instead of just using the screen shot function on their device.


Please do not mock the photoskills of Skizerr.. 

Ps he's the OP, so he can..


----------



## ImK'ed

Wouldnt the 10 gauge melt in a few seconds if it was dead short i mean 800amps or watever?
This reminds me of what i saw in my freinds car a few months ago, he had done a big 3 using knukonceptz 0 gauge, and obviously no fuse on alternator power wire, ok he had wired it correctly to alternator positive terminal, but then he gave car to a mechanic because of some other unrelated issue and they removed some stuff and put it back together under the bonnet, anyway he came to see me and i said lets see your big 3, when i opened the bonnet the **** of a mechanic had dissconnected the power wire from the alternator and it with its big ass ring terminal was left hanging naked next to the engine block obviously still connected to the big ass kinetic battery! I told my friend you are ****ing lucky with that wire and that battery your car was a ticking bomb!


----------



## SkizeR

Bitter said:


> Wait, what's more hilarious here is that someone is taking a picture of their screen with a camera instead of just using the screen shot function on their device.


Just trying out my new phones camera lol

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fcarpio

Bitter said:


> Wait, what's more hilarious here is that someone is taking a picture of their screen with a camera instead of just using the screen shot function on their device.


I have a friend that puts post it notes on her smart phone screen, wtf?!?!?


----------



## Darth SQ

ImK'ed said:


> Wouldnt the 10 gauge melt in a few seconds if it was dead short i mean 800amps or watever?
> This reminds me of what i saw in my freinds car a few months ago, he had done a big 3 using knukonceptz 0 gauge, and obviously no fuse on alternator power wire, ok he had wired it correctly to alternator positive terminal, but then he gave car to a mechanic because of some other unrelated issue and they removed some stuff and put it back together under the bonnet, anyway he came to see me and i said lets see your big 3, when i opened the bonnet the **** of a mechanic had dissconnected the power wire from the alternator and it with its big ass ring terminal was left hanging naked next to the engine block obviously still connected to the big ass kinetic battery! I told my friend you are ****ing lucky with that wire and that battery your car was a ticking bomb!


My take is that the + 10 gauge or whatever it is finally rubbed through it's insulation and made contact with the - terminal during the last of that 4 mile trip.
Definitely :mickey:'d.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> My take is that the + 10 gauge or whatever it is finally rubbed through it's insulation and made contact with the - terminal during the last of that 4 mile trip.
> Definitely :mickey:'d.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


thats what my thought is to but the guy (who i must add is beyond stupid) says that its hooked up how you see in the pic. i dont really believe him that he hooked it up like that but they somehow did come in contact


----------



## moparman1

SkizeR said:


> well he changed the starter and then this happened right after.. im thinking he undid the terminals, changed the starter, then put em back together like this.


I've actually seen this twice now. Cars burning after some backyard mechanic changed a starter. In both cases they bent the **** out of the ring terminal that bolts to the positive main on the starter. To the point that it was making contact with the case. 
Well actually one was a starter and the other was an alternator.


----------



## dtm337

ok ill bite , after being an installer for 15 years ,that was 15 years ago,,,lol i have a few ,

the customer comes into the shop and says ,, "my buddy installed my system and its done right but" after i drive for a bit the amps shut off and start making weird noises,, so i said ok ..let me check it out . i go out side and look at the car ,,horrible install to say the least .
so after looking close,r i see that they used a orange extension cord for power and ground right from the batt!... even worse yet they wrapped it around the exhaust from the engine right back to the trunk up through the floor !!! when it got hot it melted and shorted out .! idiots


----------



## SkizeR

i honestly didnt know you could be this stupid without being legally retarded. this happened like 5 mins ago on facebook from some kid who thinks he knows a lot about cars and is a good installer. i should post some pics of his install too.. amp elevated by corners of cardboard boxes. he also didnt know the difference between components and coaxial and hes says hes going to start charging people to install on the side.


----------



## Bitter

Wow.


I should have taken pictures of the mess I've been dealing with off and on for the past few months. 86 olds with a burned dash wiring harness, used to have tv's on the roof, has speakers in the dash (stock) and in the door cards without any sort of cross overs or anything, I don't know if they're in parallel or series, but the left front are not working. The wiring is such a mess on this thing, which is too bad because he has 'decent' stuff but hacks have been hacking away. 

I had to pull the dash and wiring harness's and go wire by wire inch by inch to replace burned spots or sections or determine if the wire was good enough to leave alone. I had to jump over a bulkhead style connector with with a spade since the terminal was melted into it soo hard I couldn't repin it. There was about 20 inches of bare burned copper wire from the fuse block behind the gauges, down to the big break away connector. Of course it burned more wires around it as it cooked which shorted more things and caused more things to burn. All done now except a bunch of parts I've forgotten where to put with a whole lot of screws and...that darn front left channel. I would just run new wiring but I don't want to pull the door car, I know from the rest of the car that seeing what's inside will make me vomit a little. I at least did him a favor and tinned the end of the "0" gauge copper cable so it would stay in the fuse holder, the set screw kept pushing the cable out.


----------



## Hoye0017

SkizeR said:


> i honestly didnt know you could be this stupid without being legally retarded. this happened like 5 mins ago on facebook from some kid who thinks he knows a lot about cars and is a good installer. i should post some pics of his install too.. amp elevated by corners of cardboard boxes. he also didnt know the difference between components and coaxial and hes says hes going to start charging people to install on the side.



Pretty certain that is not a gt-r. Looks more like a g35 coupe with a cheap body kit, thus explaining the broken lip. 

If he did talk to the owner, the owner probably recognized that he was stupid and had some fun convincing him that it is a gt-r.


----------



## HertzGuy

I know some of you have been around this game Waay longer then I have, but this floored me...

Guy (who claims he used to be a "Car Audio Install Shop owner") says "you don't wanna buy square subs cause SOUND IS ROUND and that's why square subs sound like sh&t..."

I'm sorry, but isn't sound a WAVELENGTH??? Just sayin'...


----------



## HertzGuy

I know some of you have been around this game Waay longer then I have, but this floored me...

Guy (who claims he used to be a "Car Audio Install Shop owner") says "you don't wanna buy square subs cause SOUND IS ROUND and that's why square subs sound like sh&t..."

I'm sorry, but isn't sound a WAVELENGTH??? Just sayin'...


----------



## gijoe

HertzGuy said:


> I know some of you have been around this game Waay longer then I have, but this floored me...
> 
> Guy (who claims he used to be a "Car Audio Install Shop owner") says "you don't wanna buy square subs cause SOUND IS ROUND and that's why square subs sound like sh&t..."
> 
> I'm sorry, but isn't sound a WAVELENGTH??? Just sayin'...


Sound isn't a "WAVELENGTH" it's a wave, a transverse wave. The "SOUND IS ROUND" comment is still stupid.


----------



## theoldguy

HertzGuy said:


> I know some of you have been around this game Waay longer then I have, but this floored me...
> 
> Guy (who claims he used to be a "Car Audio Install Shop owner") says "you don't wanna buy square subs cause SOUND IS ROUND and that's why square subs sound like sh&t..."
> 
> I'm sorry, but isn't sound a WAVELENGTH??? Just sayin'...


a soundwave is conical in shape. This argument has validity.


----------



## Hoye0017

theoldguy said:


> a soundwave is conical in shape. This argument has validity.



No, It just doesn't. This has been debunked more than once on this forum alone.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Sound waves are nothing more then compression of air molecules.
It depends on the source as to what they look like on a graph.
An explosion might look like like a spike,were a sine wave played through a speaker might look like a,well,sine wave.
One would think that speaker shape shouldn't have any effect on the source as long as it can reproduce it accurately.
However,it seems to me that any speaker cone that's odd shaped would add more distortion then one that is circular due to more cone break up.


----------



## Bitter

the sound waves get all wrinkled in the corners, duh.


----------



## HertzGuy

Bitter said:


> the sound waves get all wrinkled in the corners, duh.


LoL duh! Hilarious!


----------



## CK1991

Hoye0017 said:


> Pretty certain that is not a gt-r. Looks more like a g35 coupe with a cheap body kit, thus explaining the broken lip.
> 
> If he did talk to the owner, the owner probably recognized that he was stupid and had some fun convincing him that it is a gt-r.


why must that dumbass besmirch the good name of soundstream? WHY?!?!?!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Yeah,square subs will only play square waves.
Im going to have to use that on somebody.


----------



## DonH

i dont need to hear it, I can see the bass... i **** you not.


----------



## ParDeus

Had a guy tell me that my truck doing 150's was dissapointing, because his Lanzar subs (newer junk) would end up doing like 180,000 db's.

I asked him to 'splain this to me...
" well, they do like 90db with 1watt, and I'll have TWO subs on like 1,000w! Do the math, it's science bro"


----------



## TrickyRicky

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Yeah,square subs will only play square waves.
> Im going to have to use that on somebody.


And Bazooka's Triangle subs will only play triangle waves.






















Which by the way...those triangle waves don't sound bad lol.


----------



## Darth SQ

ParDeus said:


> Had a guy tell me that my truck doing 150's was dissapointing, because his Lanzar subs (newer junk) would end up doing like 180,000 db's.
> 
> I asked him to 'splain this to me...
> " well, they do like 90db with 1watt, and I'll have TWO subs on like 1,000w! Do the math, it's science bro"


Did he have a banjo to?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## CK1991

Dude, I need to get me some of those triangle subs. They pound super hard- double infinity dbs


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> And Bazooka's Triangle subs will only play triangle waves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which by the way...those triangle waves don't sound bad lol.


That setup with that ported box didn't sound half bad back when I was a teenager browsing the "boom room" at Jerkit Silly. Wonder how they would sound to me now that I've heard some of the best car subwoofers on the market? Then again, I can't say anything bad about this repaired Memphis pr10 I'm running for temp use:surprised:Maybe because it's a friends sub and he's too cheap to put sound back in his truck and told me to use it if I wanted to:laugh:


----------



## HondAudio

SkizeR said:


> i honestly didnt know you could be this stupid without being legally retarded. this happened like 5 mins ago on facebook from some kid who thinks he knows a lot about cars and is a good installer. i should post some pics of his install too.. amp elevated by corners of cardboard boxes. he also didnt know the difference between components and coaxial and hes says hes going to start charging people to install on the side.


Can't we have these people arrested? >:[


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I wonder what kind of wave those Sony and Xtant 5/6 sided subs produce.

I would love to do an install using using all the different shaped subs so I know my system can play every wave there is.


----------



## TrickyRicky

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I wonder what kind of wave those Sony and Xtant 5/6 sided subs produce.
> 
> I would love to do an install using using all the different shaped subs so I know my system can play every wave there is.


I got a Xtant hex shape sub.....can't explain the sound though


----------



## ParDeus

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Did he have a banjo to?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


No, but he did inform me that my mouth was both petite and attractive.


----------



## Darth SQ

ParDeus said:


> No, but he did inform me that my mouth was both petite and attractive.


Now that post is sig worthy. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ccapil

ParDeus said:


> Had a guy tell me that my truck doing 150's was dissapointing, because his Lanzar subs (newer junk) would end up doing like 180,000 db's.
> 
> I asked him to 'splain this to me...
> " well, they do like 90db with 1watt, and I'll have TWO subs on like 1,000w! Do the math, it's science bro"


Hahaha that's lol.
He obviously doesn't know sound pressure in relation to power. 
Tell him in theory he would get only 120db / spl for one sub plus the second add + 6db ( presuming it's the same and off the same power) depending on the enclosure. 

Lol funny though. 18000db


----------



## ParDeus

I recently heard on the news that a local man died while intoxicated. Apparently, he had taken bathsalts and got very hungry, and tried to eat a roll of toilet paper.

I can't help but think that this was Mr. 180,000db.


----------



## spl152db

Shoenice? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I think it would take a Supernova explosion to hit those kind of numbers.


----------



## ParDeus

"Bro, I've only got the gain at 3/4, so I didn't even give that sub full power" says the guy with the 10v line driver, on a MMATS 4k, referring to the DD9012b that I loaned him, that now has the coil sticking through the cone.

(holy run on sentance batman)

This, after I explained to him what the gain actually does, and that that amp is only designed for 2v inputs.


----------



## Darkrider

Camaro forum question and answer:

"What's the best single sub set-up for music like Jazz, R&B, and Rap?"

"This is very difficult to answer. Honestly I'll go through the whole thing. It's really personal preference. I love my music low. Therefore when I buy a subwoofer in look at the frequency response of the subwoofer. The lower the better the FS is based on the enclosure volume that the sub is in. Typically the larger the volume the lower the box is tuned to (if ported) so it's all personal preference. Low FS means high enclosure volume ft cubed air space. Then you'd have to either buy or build a box to match the subs FS. *Or buy a prefabbed box that's sealed and get any sub and any amp because at that point you're only going to be worried about RMS because all subs are going to play pretty close the the exact same note in a sealed box but it's much easier to work with and the note will play louder depending on the wattage rms the subwoofer takes.*"

Yeah, I'm not even going to get involved. Maybe that makes me a bad person...I dunno.


----------



## audiorailroad

i gotta ask which forum i belong to 2


----------



## momax_powers

Had a guy give me a low ball because

"the amps not worth much since you opened it...anytime you open an amp it will never sound the same again"


----------



## Victor_inox

momax_powers said:


> Had a guy give me a low ball because
> 
> "the amps not worth much since you opened it...anytime you open an amp it will never sound the same again"


I love this one, did he gave you scientific explanation of such phenomena?


----------



## momax_powers

Victor_inox said:


> I love this one, did he gave you scientific explanation of such phenomena?


i believe it was something along the lines of

"trust me ive had like 15 systems"


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Yeah,I heard a salesman tell some kid that the reason used amps are cheaper was because most of their watts are all used up so he should buy a new one with all the watts included.

So I guess when I repair an amp Im restocking it with fresh new watts.


----------



## momax_powers

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Yeah,I heard a salesman tell some kid that the reason used amps are cheaper was because most of their watts are all used up so he should buy a new one with all the watts included.
> 
> So I guess when I repair an amp Im restocking it with fresh new watts.


Better yet you should put some extra watts in there so after using it for a while you still have your stock watts left when you sell


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I do.
Sometimes I remove the watts from few different amps and put them all in one for a really powerful amp.


----------



## REGULARCAB

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> So I guess when I repair an amp Im restocking it with fresh new watts.


Its like Freon, the watts leak out over time :laugh:


----------



## Mapletech

So many, but the most common: "Do you really know what all those knobs do?"

The other, which on the surface seems stupid, was well-meant by an artist , and has since become a good-humoured running joke when we tune large PA's: (and thoroughly applicable here)
"Make sure you've got it set for Maximum Bass at all Frequencies!"


----------



## Mapletech

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I do.
> Sometimes I remove the watts from few different amps and put them all in one for a really powerful amp.


Not sure how you'd do that. I was taught that all electronics run on smoke. As long as you keep it in, then it works, but if you "let the smoke out" by overdriving, etc., then it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## minbari

You just need a hand held smoke extractor/injector.


----------



## Darth SQ

Mapletech said:


> So many, but the most common: "Do you really know what all those knobs do?"
> 
> The other, which on the surface seems stupid, was well-meant by an artist , and has since become a good-humoured running joke when we tune large PA's: (and thoroughly applicable here)
> "*Make sure you've got it set for Maximum Bass at all Frequencies*!"


WINNER!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## stegmsk

I know this isn't a car audio one but a guy once told me that his car wasn't running right because his turbocharger was not in time with his engine


----------



## Darkrider

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Mapletech said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many, but the most common: "Do you really know what all those knobs do?"
> 
> The other, which on the surface seems stupid, was well-meant by an artist , and has since become a good-humoured running joke when we tune large PA's: (and thoroughly applicable here)
> "Make sure you've got it set for Maximum Bass at all Frequencies!"
> 
> 
> 
> WINNER!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
Click to expand...

Agreed. That one gave me a good laugh. Wonder if the artist played a Bass.


----------



## Mapletech

Actually it was the lead singer, Michael Montano, while we were firing up the system for a Caribana parade. Kind of a different type of mobile audio!










The pic doesn't really show the PA - about 30kW total firing out the sides and back.
The ones with the real gusto are the DJ trucks:
Trinidad Carnival trucks - diyAudio


----------



## LaserSVT

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Yeah,I heard a salesman tell some kid that the reason used amps are cheaper was because most of their watts are all used up so he should buy a new one with all the watts included.
> 
> So I guess when I repair an amp Im restocking it with fresh new watts.


A few times I have had amps come back and the customer say "It started smoking and then shut off, can you fix it?" typically because they ran four DVC subs in parallel to a 2 ohm stable amp. I have said more than once and was believed when I said "You let the magic smoke out of the electronics. Any time the smoke escapes they will no longer work and I don't have a smoke filler." and was thoroughly believed.


----------



## xt577

Having an amp installed at a shop I wanted to set my gains using a voltmeter. The installer brought over his personal, multi-hundred dollar Fluke meter and was unable to get a reading. 

He explained it was because it was a Fluke *automotive* meter so it would not read over 12 volts


----------



## yogegoy

A guy in my home country was hanging out a passport photo booth. While waiting for pitcs to be printed out he was conversing with the girl working there. He stated that if he had $10K he would invest it in a Mineral Bottled Water business. But then he said it would be to heavy carrying the bottled water in cases because it had minerals in it and was wondering how he can carry all that weight. I told him that sometimes it had some gold dust together with the other minerals.


----------



## yogegoy

stegmsk said:


> I know this isn't a car audio one but a guy once told me that his car wasn't running right because his turbocharger was not in time with his engine


Then he needs a super charger since it runs on a belt driven by the engine. That's after he installs an alarm clock set to go off at 6:30am then he'll know it's timed correctly, he wakes up the same time anyway getting to work everyday.


----------



## xt577

yogegoy said:


> A guy in my home country was hanging out a passport photo booth...


reading thread title fail


----------



## Specvmike

Stupidest thing I've heard (from a Best Buy employee):

Yeah.. Peak power is better than RMS. Don't worry about RMS.


----------



## Bitter

Well that employee was correct since his job was in sales. For sale to the general uneducated public, AKA Best Buy customers, peak numbers are all that matter.


----------



## Silvercoat

Specvmike said:


> Stupidest thing I've heard (from a Best Buy employee):
> 
> Yeah.. Peak power is better than RMS. Don't worry about RMS.


As a BB Autotech I am glad I have trained my sales staff what RMS versus PEAK really means. That person needs to be fined and taken outside and beaten.


Or trained but BBY really doesn't have proper training for sales staff..


----------



## CK1991

When talking with my 30 year old boss.
"I had a sub box with 2 12s in my s10 that hit crazy hard"
Me: oh, you had an extended cab?
Boss: nope short cab. The woofers would hit the seat back so you could really feel the bass. 
Me: so what kind of subs did you have?
Boss: first I had kenwoods but they only lasted a year before they started sounding weird and the surrounds ripped. So I put in whatever was cheap-lanzar, etc. And they'd last about 6 months


----------



## SkizeR

**** batteries yo!


----------



## SQLnovice

My previous install was done at a local shop. After the job was done. The Installer took me to listen to my system. He turned it up and said, "see the lights are dimming, that's how you know it was done right"


----------



## Koolor

"hi welcome to car tunes"


----------



## SkizeR

Koolor said:


> "hi welcome to car tunes"


i dont get it


----------



## Koolor

SkizeR said:


> i dont get it


At least around here if you go to car tunes you are dumb because you are just asking for trouble. Its basically ran by helen keller around here.


----------



## ImK'ed

Lights dimming lol classic!


----------



## SkizeR

god damn...


----------



## LaserSVT

Koolor said:


> "hi welcome to best buy"


Fixored.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Subscribed


----------



## Schizm

SkizeR said:


> god damn...


Lol. Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImK'ed

148 my arse!


----------



## DaleCarter

A local shop had a VW Bug on display. The installer told me the system went to 3 Hz.

I asked him what sources produced 3 Hz, meaning what instruments. He told me about a special "bass" cd that had so much low end, the discs would crack in half when they tried to produce them. Turns out thicker cd blanks was the answer to the "cracking" part.

I just said "wow, that's amazing"... and walked out never to come back.


----------



## Victor_inox

ImK'ed said:


> 148 my arse!


Yeah , wires make it happen.


----------



## LaserSVT

DaleCarter said:


> A local shop had a VW Bug on display. The installer told me the system went to 3 Hz.
> 
> I asked him what sources produced 3 Hz, meaning what instruments. He told me about a special "bass" cd that had so much low end, the discs would crack in half when they tried to produce them. Turns out thicker cd blanks was the answer to the "cracking" part.
> 
> I just said "wow, that's amazing"... and walked out never to come back.


You sir win the internets for the day.


----------



## Flinchy

"how great does my stereo sound!" *nods head not wanting an argument*



xt577 said:


> Having an amp installed at a shop I wanted to set my gains using a voltmeter. The installer brought over his personal, multi-hundred dollar Fluke meter and was unable to get a reading.
> 
> He explained it was because it was a Fluke *automotive* meter so it would not read over 12 volts



that's the kind of stupid that lets me rest assured i will always be able to be employed...


----------



## ImK'ed

Victor_inox said:


> Yeah , wires make it happen.


Sign me up for some premium wires then! Lol


----------



## turbo5upra

Had someone again tell me that 15's aren't for sq because they are too slow due to the length they have to travel?

Also asked where did I find IB subs since not many people make them...

the ever popular 15's are slower always confuses me... so instead of 30hz being 30 cycles its now 25?


----------



## ImK'ed

I'll admit there was a time i thought 15s couldnt be tight and responsive but that changed when i used to have a w15gti ported back in the day


----------



## 4thseason

turbo5upra said:


> Had someone again tell me that 15's aren't for sq because they are too slow due to the length they have to travel?
> 
> Also asked where did I find IB subs since not many people make them...
> 
> the ever popular 15's are slower always confuses me... so instead of 30hz being 30 cycles its now 25?


Did you explain to him you that you actually want them to travel the whole way or you'd be spending s fair amount of time without BASSSSS...


Bri


----------



## yogegoy

xt577 said:


> reading thread title fail


I failed miserably, I know you've read every post so do I get to win a price?


----------



## Hanatsu

An audiophile told me yesterday that he uses $2000 home audio power cables for his headunit. The system was so transparent now... so he said 

lol ^.^


----------



## 2010hummerguy

"Won't the vibrations from the speakers on your glass desk break the glass?"

This is why we are failing in the sciences...


----------



## HondAudio

Architect7 said:


> "Won't the vibrations from the speakers on your glass desk break the glass?"
> 
> This is why we are failing in the sciences...


Well, _in theory..._ if you can get your speakers to put out a sine wave at the resonant frequency of the glass, with sufficient volume and out-of-phase with the tabletop...

Never mind, sorry... I _didn't_ fail science


----------



## 2010hummerguy

If my GR 6" mids can crack 8mm tempered glass with a sine wave, pigs will fly


----------



## strakele

With enough thrust, pigs fly just fine


----------



## 2010hummerguy

strakele said:


> With enough thrust, pigs fly just fine


Now I want to build a potato gun!


----------



## Victor_inox

Architect7 said:


> Now I want to build a potato gun!


Vegatable velocity enhancer. Potato gun sounds silly


----------



## casey

I had someone tell me my previous cars bass sounded good, like it was coming from the trunk still.

SD-2 under the dash :I


----------



## MB2008LTZ

I had a guy at a local shop (with 20 years of experience) tell me I absolutely need to use the passive crossovers that came with my components (running active w/p99rs)....to send the proper "sounds" to the speakers.....I just turned and walked out....lol


----------



## Ultimateherts

Years ago a older gentleman at a local shop was showing me a CRUNCH 3way subwoofer/speaker enclosure. My response "Boy those tweeters look cheap!" His response "No CHEAP describes my ex wife and if you don't like them plug them up". My response "Tell me more about your ex wife..." Needless to say I was thrown out of his shop!


----------



## audison1

Because of this thread I've been thinking about calling a few of the local stereo shops and asking how many bullet tweeters and 6x9s I need for optimum sq


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Guy my buddy used to work with had a pair of 12" Comp vr's in a sealed box on a cheap 2ch Pioneer amp. Amp had gain and boost maxed out. When he gave me a demo it sounded pretty good at first until he started raising the sub level on the cheap Jensen flip-out screen unit. Then it just got distorted without getting any louder. He started talking about how his homeboy was doing over 200db's with his setup run by a 4000 watt amp (fleamarket but can't remember the brand he rattled off). I told him to tell his homeboy he had the world record for spl and needed to go compete to claim his title. I hope he did just to get his ass handed to him.


----------



## audison1

While I didn't witness this, I've been told this one guy came into one of the local shops saying that his subs didn't sound good. We'll he didn't have an enclosure. So he was told he needed an enclosure. Dude says alright and leaves. Comes back about 15 minutes later and says it's enclosed and doesn't sound different. He came back with his sub "enclosed" in a laundry basket with dirty clothes.


----------



## sqnut

strakele said:


> With enough thrust, pigs fly just fine


----------



## HardCoreDore

sqnut said:


>


"Big man, Pig man, Ha Ha, Charade you are..."


----------



## LaserSVT

One of the dumb moments I went through was with my best friend when I first met him. We happened to both have Mark VIIIs which is how we met. I mentioned I am into sound systems and he lights up exclaiming "I just spent $3500 on a real bad ass system!" so I go over to check it out. Pop the trunk and there are two CVR 12" subs in a box that took the entire trunk. I couldn't figure out how it got in there because it was much larger than the opening. I asked and was told he had the rear seat brace was cut out. *me doing shocked face* I informed him the first steep driveway he goes up will crack his rear window (well known issue in the Lincoln Mark VIII community). I then notice the DB Drive "1000 watt" amplifier and its 20 amp fuse. Get in the car and he cranks it to full distortion. I want to scream but instead turn off the entry level kenwood deck. I pop off a rear grill and see Pioneer 6x8 two ways with a paper tweeter. I told him there is no way he spent $3500. He showed me the receipt and sure enough that's what the local shop charged him and $1000 was install. A week later when I redid it I noticed the install had lamp wire for the subs, $2 RCA wires, 10 AWG power wire with a crimped in mini fuse holder and all factory wires for the mids/highs. Not a single wire was zip tied and I found wire nuts on the line level converter that was behind the deck..... not sure why they didn't use the RCAs straight from the deck to the sub amp.
There was no front amp.

I brought him over to my car (same style Mark VIII) and sat him down and knocked his socks off. Pioneer Z3, JL Audio 500/1, Boston Acoustics SX components and a single Boston G5 10" in a tiny little box. He had no idea what a simple system could do. I thought he was going to cry when I told him I had $1000 in the whole system.


So lots of stupid was going on there. LOL


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Wow, cutting that brace is lawsuit material. So many idiots out there.


----------



## HondAudio

Victor_inox said:


> Vegatable velocity enhancer. Potato gun sounds silly


They're not "guns". They're "freedom-enforcement projectile delivery systems".


----------



## Valdemar

Rep from massive audio once told me I could leave a gap from 3khz to 4khz and 50hz to 120hz, and I wouldn't notice the gap. I then sold those mids as fast as possible.

Dude at the shop tells me IB doesn't work cause it 'doesnt hit'. I asked if there was an issue with my hd amps cause they were getting hot all the time. He asks if there was anything melting. I said no. He says 'then don't worry about it'..

Had a girl trying to talk technical. How she took forever to tune her subs because 'its a bandpass'. So humina humina I asked the obvious what processor etc cause she sounded like she would know. Gave me this look like I was crazy. So she shows me the trunk and it's one of those walmart plexi bandpass duals.. she was running full volume, loud function bass boost etc with the hu running the speakers. Was wondering why her "**** been getting hot and ****ing up all day". Lol

When I had my fi bl on a hifonics brz (remember those days? Ha) coworker says nice! I used to have something like that. Kickers in prefab..

"You're gonna break your glass!"

Friend of mine has a pair of mids just sitting in the back of his hatch. I asked why.. why not put them up front in some sort of enclosure. Asks me if he would actually hear a difference. 

Someone recommended I use a 250 anl fuse for 8ga power cable... and that ground wasn't important, it's the power that matters. Direct 0ga to neg was worse than ground through the block. Wanted me to scrap the 0ga from alternator to batt and use 8 ga because "that's what Cadillac uses"


Many many more but that's what I can think of.


----------



## cruzinbill

Valdemar said:


> Rep from massive audio once told me I could leave a gap from 3khz to 4khz and 50hz to 120hz, and I wouldn't notice the gap. I then sold those mids as fast as possible.
> 
> Dude at the shop tells me IB doesn't work cause it 'doesnt hit'. I asked if there was an issue with my hd amps cause they were getting hot all the time. He asks if there was anything melting. I said no. He says 'then don't worry about it'..
> 
> Had a girl trying to talk technical. How she took forever to tune her subs because 'its a bandpass'. So humina humina I asked the obvious what processor etc cause she sounded like she would know. Gave me this look like I was crazy. So she shows me the trunk and it's one of those walmart plexi bandpass duals.. she was running full volume, loud function bass boost etc with the hu running the speakers. Was wondering why her "**** been getting hot and ****ing up all day". Lol
> 
> When I had my fi bl on a hifonics brz (remember those days? Ha) coworker says nice! I used to have something like that. Kickers in prefab..
> 
> "You're gonna break your glass!"
> 
> Friend of mine has a pair of mids just sitting in the back of his hatch. I asked why.. why not put them up front in some sort of enclosure. Asks me if he would actually hear a difference.
> 
> Someone recommended I use a 250 anl fuse for 8ga power cable... and that ground wasn't important, it's the power that matters. Direct 0ga to neg was worse than ground through the block. Wanted me to scrap the 0ga from alternator to batt and use 8 ga because "that's what Cadillac uses"
> 
> 
> Many many more but that's what I can think of.


You may not have fully understood what the rep was talking about. He may have been talking about rolloff. With rolloff from one speaker to another it would appear to have a gap in tuning but wouldn't actually be a gap if freq.


----------



## Valdemar

Thats entirely possible.

I was using a 6xs then. 24db/octave. I asked again to see if no misheard him. He told him what I was using and slope and how I wouldn't hear from 50 to 120. He said it was fine. I got trolled my massive. Lol


----------



## strakele

Leaving a gap in crossover points is fairly common practice to get everything to sum right acoustically. A gap from 3-4K would be no issue at all in most cases.


----------



## audison1

Dude I work with said he doesn't want to use pioneer because he doesn't want a lot of bass. He is gonna use kenwood so he can get that clean and crisp sound


----------



## 2010hummerguy

audison1 said:


> Dude I work with said he doesn't want to use pioneer because he doesn't want a lot of bass. He is gonna use kenwood so he can get that clean and crisp sound


Ahhhhhhhahahahahahahahahaha wow.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

strakele said:


> Leaving a gap in crossover points is fairly common practice to get everything to sum right acoustically. A gap from 3-4K would be no issue at all in most cases.


HaHa I've used gaps a lot bigger than that when the tune needed it. When all you have is a graphic eq a gap in the crossover points can be your best friend.


----------



## HardCoreDore

audison1 said:


> Dude I work with said he doesn't want to use pioneer because he doesn't want a lot of bass. He is gonna use kenwood so he can get that clean and crisp sound


Most likely he's been subjected to someone who rides around with their Pioneer deck's LOUD function constantly on.


----------



## audison1

He was talking speakers too


----------



## rdlhifi

My dumbest Story:

15 Years ago went into a local Caraudio Store (very prestigious here) searching for an Amp to move a couple of Jl 12W6's housed in Sealed Enclosures; what followed kept me laughing everytime I remember it: 

the Salesman offered me *a Rockford Fosgate 4.6x**.    

I was assured that it would sound like Hell (me? showing my best face to him, and moving slowly to the Door...) 
Needless to say, the Store lost a sure sale! I ended buying the Amp in another Store.

* P.S.: 
For those who don't know, the RF 4.6x was an (very small, entry level) 4 channel amplifier with 45w into each one, and 2x120w bridged, (no way to move that W6's coils)

Let's hear the next Story! 
Cheers
Dan


----------



## HardCoreDore

rdlhifi said:


> My dumbest Story:
> 
> 15 Years ago went into a local Caraudio Store (very prestigious here) searching for an Amp to move a couple of Jl 12W6's housed in Sealed Enclosures; what followed kept me laughing everytime I remember it:
> 
> the Salesman offered me *a Rockford Fosgate 4.6x**.
> 
> I was assured that it would sound like Hell (me? showing my best face to him, and moving slowly to the Door...)
> Needless to say, the Store lost a sure sale! I ended buying the Amp in another Store.
> 
> * P.S.:
> For those who don't know, the RF 4.6x was an (very small, entry level) 4 channel amplifier with 45w into each one, and 2x120w bridged, (no way to move that W6's coils)
> 
> Let's hear the next Story!
> Cheers
> Dan


Weren't those the foreign made red and silver ones? They replaced the series 1 entry levels. They sucked too.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Something I used to hear a lot that irked me was the following: 
"Dude, your system is bumpin'... How many ohms it got? I hear them woofers with a lotta ohms be bangin' ". Not word for word but very similar. It happened often back in the 90's for some reason. 

I would sometimes offer a brief explanation of Ohms Law and leave them feeling pretty stupid, other times I just walked away.


----------



## syc0path

rdlhifi said:


> My dumbest Story:
> 
> 15 Years ago went into a local Caraudio Store (very prestigious here) searching for an Amp to move a couple of Jl 12W6's housed in Sealed Enclosures; what followed kept me laughing everytime I remember it:
> 
> the Salesman offered me *a Rockford Fosgate 4.6x**.
> 
> I was assured that it would sound like Hell (me? showing my best face to him, and moving slowly to the Door...)
> Needless to say, the Store lost a sure sale! I ended buying the Amp in another Store.


Whenever I hear something like that, it makes me wonder if the salesman is just trying to sell u something that isn't appropriate just to make a sale/increase his commission, or if he just doesn't know what the hell he's talking about. Either way, it's not a place u want to do business w/!


----------



## rdlhifi

HardCoreDore said:


> Weren't those the foreign made red and silver ones? They replaced the series 1 entry levels. They sucked too.


You're right! they were the red and silver ones! 

Don't know about their build and soundquality, but everyone with a minimum of expertise in Caraudio knew that they couldn't be paired with Subwoofers like the W6's, maybe with some 8inches, or 10's (both "light" ones).
"Saludos" 
Dan


----------



## slowsedan01

I had a shop tell me to mount my tweeters in my b-pillars. At ear level. No, they didn't confuse the a and b pillars, he really meant to say b-pillars. As soon as I heard that I left.


----------



## rdlhifi

syc0path said:


> Whenever I hear something like that, it makes me wonder if the salesman is just trying to sell u something that isn't appropriate just to make a sale/increase his commission, or if he just doesn't know what the hell he's talking about. Either way, it's not a place u want to do business w/!


Yeah, either way Big Stores (generally) aren't Places to recommend, because You can end up buying something, but never return again...that's something a lot of Salesmen didn't ker about, *but* something Owners should note painstakingly. 

That's why sometimes You are better served by smaller Stores 
later
Dan


----------



## stevemk07

"This is 8 ohm speaker wire"


----------



## HondAudio

stevemk07 said:


> "This is 8 ohm speaker wire"


That's just... _absolutely terrible_ wire. Wire isn't supposed to have its own impedance!


----------



## nineball76

"Sundown subs have more rise than DD subs, because sundown subs have more xmax"


----------



## Pitmaster

HondAudio said:


> That's just... _absolutely terrible_ wire. Wire isn't supposed to have its own impedance!


No, that's great, more flexibility to wire subs ect. :laugh:


----------



## stevemk07

He also claimed he was the president of some electronics club at a university.


----------



## audison1

what about the people that after they get subs installed calls there boy and is like check out my system, it's bumping. They process to turn up the volume and hold the out to the car.


----------



## HardCoreDore

audison1 said:


> what about the people that after they get subs installed calls there boy and is like check out my system, it's bumping. They process to turn up the volume and hold the out to the car.


Huh


----------



## LaserSVT

+1 Que¿


----------



## audison1

They would call somebody and have them listen to the system on the phone


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I constantly have people call me when they have a problem then put the phone in the car so I can diagnose their system.
I usually tell them not to do that the bass is upsetting my neighbors and their amp will damage the subs in my phone.

These people don't have a clue.


----------



## audison1

I bet you got them 8 ohm subs in your phone so it sounds good.lol


----------



## HardCoreDore

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I constantly have people call me when they have a problem then put the phone in the car so I can diagnose their system.
> I usually tell them not to do that the bass is upsetting my neighbors and their amp will damage the subs in my phone.
> 
> These people don't have a clue.


"My phone got them woofers with extra ohms man! It's bangin!"


----------



## The ///Man

slowsedan01 said:


> I had a shop tell me to mount my tweeters in my b-pillars. At ear level. No, they didn't confuse the a and b pillars, he really meant to say b-pillars. As soon as I heard that I left.


I've seen shops around here do that install.


----------



## HardCoreDore

The ///Man said:


> I've seen shops around here do that install.


Makes about as much sense as those Jeep "Sound Bars" they make. Man those sound terrible!


----------



## Victor_inox

HardCoreDore said:


> Makes about as much sense as those Jeep "Sound Bars" they make. Man those sound terrible!


 Convenience always wins!


----------



## Hanatsu

Somehow I feel that this belongs in this thread...


----------



## hilander999

I wonder if he ever got it in there? lol


----------



## TrickyRicky

hilander999 said:


> I wonder if he ever got it in there? lol


I bet it got stuck half way and he had to bungee cord the trunk. Holy ****ing ****!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Measure twice, buy once


----------



## cruzinbill

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Measure twice, buy once


Don't have a tape measure..... but I got a sledge hammer in case it doesn't fit!



oh... and a speedo apparently.... everyone should do installs in a speedo.


----------



## fcarpio

I had to get my amps from under the rear seat to fit a sub, so I asked this installer to mount my amps in the rear wall of my truck, and I was very specific that I did not want him to drill any holes through it. He suggested an alternative solution of mounting the subs in the truck's bed and cut off the bed and the rear wall, he was serious about it too. I couldn't get out of there fast enough...


----------



## sqnut

Hanatsu said:


> Somehow I feel that this belongs in this thread...


Epic!!!


----------



## HondAudio

HardCoreDore said:


> "My phone got them woofers with extra ohms man! It's bangin!"


Those... words... in that combination... make my head hurt :laugh:


----------



## drowssap

sqnut said:


> Epic!!!


Hilarious!! I used to have a cabrio and that trunk drove me crazy. The opening from the inside behind the seat was larger which did the trick but still couldn't get crazy with equipment so I ended up using bazooka's!


----------



## Hanatsu

OMG... that facebook page. Hahah










Heads up people, here's how to properly do IB


----------



## REGULARCAB

fcarpio said:


> I had to get my amps from under the rear seat to fit a sub, so I asked this installer to mount my amps in the rear wall of my truck, and I was very specific that I did not want him to drill any holes through it. He suggested an alternative solution of mounting the subs in the truck's bed and cut off the bed and the rear wall, he was serious about it too. I couldn't get out of there fast enough...


Dude took "I don't want holes in my truck" to hey you should do a blow through...?

There's listening to you customer.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Hanatsu said:


> OMG... that facebook page. Hahah


This guy ended up getting a free Precision Power tattoo from that air bag. 

How does that happen with a passenger air bag anyway?


----------



## SkizeR

HardCoreDore said:


> This guy ended up getting a free Precision Power tattoo from that air bag.
> 
> How does that happen with a passenger air bag anyway?


probably digging around under the dash


----------



## thomasluke

SkizeR said:


> probably digging around under the dash


With the batt still connected and using an impact driver like a 20volt dewalt or something. Seen that happen a few times.


----------



## SkizeR

Could even have the bag disconnected and shorting or out with your fingers while statically charged. Happened to my old boss before


----------



## REGULARCAB

Yall are making me scared of air bags, ive disconnected mine all willy nilly like


----------



## Victor_inox

REGULARCAB said:


> Yall are making me scared of air bags, ive disconnected mine all willy nilly like


disconnect the battery - nothing to worry about.


----------



## HardCoreDore

REGULARCAB said:


> Yall are making me scared of air bags, ive disconnected mine all willy nilly like


They are ejected by small explosive charges ya know...

As everyone else has said d/c the battery and you'll be fine. You should really always do this anyway...


----------



## eldondo

probing with an test light can make the airbag go off


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Here is a good one.
Guy claims the sub is not blown,it just "seases"up and don't want the bass anymore.At least that's what I think hes trying to say.

Nice sub box and amp for sale or 
trade

The poor sub.


----------



## Rs roms

Legendary post from a pro 

"The car's resonating frequency is 12.5 KHz"

@Hanatsu & @sqnut know the legend's name


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Its possible.

If the car is an inch long.


----------



## fcarpio

Hehehe...










From the Car Audio Fails Facebook page, this seems to be from a Craigslist post.


----------



## quickaudi07

Ohh my!!!! G.... with a connector LMFAO!


----------



## REGULARCAB

Dude I wonder if the connector box is compatible with the amp slot in that other box....


----------



## quickaudi07

LoL^^^ should i ask her


----------



## HardCoreDore

REGULARCAB said:


> Dude I wonder if the connector box is compatible with the amp slot in that other box....


ROFL!


----------



## JoshHefnerX

There's so much sig-worthy in this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hanatsu

REGULARCAB said:


> Dude I wonder if the connector box is compatible with the amp slot in that other box....


Rofl. "Connecter box".


----------



## quickaudi07

I have send that to her lets see what the tesponse is goong to be  .......the connector box is compatible with the amp slot in that other box


----------



## quickaudi07

Oh my I'm ha ing some fun with this one


----------



## quickaudi07

It just got better


----------



## quickaudi07

Omg this is f - ing funny I was crying laughing ÷!!!! Poor girl  lolzzzz


----------



## quickaudi07

This was the end of it... should I ask her anything else ??? Lolzz


----------



## HardCoreDore

quickaudi07 said:


> This was the end of it... should I ask her anything else ??? Lolzz


Ask her if her sister "gave up the nappy dug-out" to the dude who did the free audio work?


----------



## Rs roms

HardCoreDore said:


> Ask her if her sister "gave up the nappy dug-out" to the dude who did the free audio work?


hehehehe


----------



## stevemk07

You guys.... Poor girl...


----------



## quickaudi07

Hahahahah


----------



## quickaudi07

I think this the best so far that I have read, heard so far... !


----------



## fcarpio

We have a winner!


----------



## Woosey

SkizeR said:


> probably digging around under the dash


Digging around in the dash should never set an airbag off... A crash sensor in a door or kickpanel might do the trick though...


----------



## Woosey

HondAudio said:


> That's just... _absolutely terrible_ wire. Wire isn't supposed to have its own impedance!


yeah it does...


----------



## ptechgalaxy

Anything "Cartoys" sales associates have to say ..


----------



## HardCoreDore

This guy got ripped by "The White Van Man" and is trying to pass on his loss on Craig's List. Should I mess with him? 

HOME THEATER SYSTEM

Also, I guess there is the chance, he could be the "White Van Man", and therefore deserves to be ****ed with :mean::laugh::surprised:


----------



## TrickyRicky

HardCoreDore said:


> This guy got ripped by "The White Van Man" and is trying to pass on his loss on Craig's List. Should I mess with him?
> 
> HOME THEATER SYSTEM
> 
> Also, I guess there is the chance, he could be the "White Van Man", and therefore deserves to be ****ed with :mean::laugh::surprised:



Looks similar to the model in this video...but the one on the eev blog has TUBES!!!!:laugh::laugh:






Here's a funny thread regarding ASHTON systems.



What a looser, trying to sell crap for 500.00. That crap is worth about 10-15 bucks and even then I wouldn't dare look or touch it.


----------



## LaserSVT

Had a customer poke his head in the shop cars trunk today and after looking at the SPG555s he said if I inverted them they would be 5 times louder. He then went on to say mounting the amps vertically makes them put out less ohms. 
I nodded and slowly closed the trunk lid.


----------



## TrickyRicky

LaserSVT said:


> Had a customer poke his head in the shop cars trunk today and after looking at the SPG555s he said if I inverted them they would be 5 times louder. He then went on to say mounting the amps vertically makes them put out less ohms.
> I nodded and slowly closed the trunk lid.


:laugh::laugh:I would of kindly said "Sir...get the fuk out of here!"


----------



## Victor_inox

TrickyRicky said:


> Looks similar to the model in this video...but the one on the eev blog has TUBES!!!!:laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a funny thread regarding ASHTON systems.
> 
> 
> 
> What a looser, trying to sell crap for 500.00. That crap is worth about 10-15 bucks and even then I wouldn't dare look or touch it.


Ohhh come on man it actually works


----------



## TrickyRicky

Victor_inox said:


> Ohhh come on man it actually works


Just like Dave said on his blog, the electronics may work but very poorly or for a short time span. Not top mention it's a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## Hanatsu

Wow... that EEVblog vid. Worst crap I've ever seen lol.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Its Alive!

I almost lost it when the cover for the tubes fell off.


----------



## Lunchbox89

I got asked if I had a turbo charged sub the other day. Hahahah a. Wtf. My car has the stock bass drivers lol. 09 g37 sedan.


----------



## HondAudio

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Its Alive!
> 
> I almost lost it when the cover for the tubes fell off.


He should have left that stuff where he found it... _in the dumpstah!_


----------



## Rs roms

Lunchbox89 said:


> I got asked if I had a turbo charged sub the other day. Hahahah a. Wtf. My car has the stock bass drivers lol. 09 g37 sedan.


Didn't he ask about wastegate by pointing towards port.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu




----------



## LaserSVT

Sometimes the fruits like to jam out. *shrugs*


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I wonder which way they sound best?
Sealed or ported with the spout opened.


----------



## rton20s

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I wonder which way they sound best?
> Sealed or ported with the spout opened.


It depends on the length of the straw you install. I prefer this version to really fine tune the port.


----------



## SkizeR

this thread makes my life complete


----------



## REGULARCAB

SkizeR said:


> this thread makes my life complete


THIS! :laugh:


----------



## REGULARCAB

Hanatsu said:


>


at least they used gold plated binding posts :shrug:


----------



## HardCoreDore

REGULARCAB said:


> at least they used gold plated binding posts :shrug:


LOL! I didn't even see the binding posts...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

This brings back memories.

About 20 years ago I told a guy to go to home depot and get a couple of sheets of 3/4" MDF for his 15" pyle subs.
Instead he got that 1" thick blue styrofoam board.He glued the foam board together with Liquid nails and used 2"drywall screws throughout the box.He put the box in the very back of his Dodge van with the subs firing forward.Every time he hit the brakes hard the box would flop on its face(subs down) and slide into the seats.
To fix this he screwed the box to floor.
But.He still had the subs mounted to the foam box with drywall screws so the first time he had to hit the breaks hard the subs ripped the drywall screws from the box causing the subs to slam into the seats.It destroyed the cones.
After the fact he told me his only regret was not getting the 1 1/2" foam board so the screws would have held better.


----------



## LaserSVT

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> This brings back memories.
> 
> About 20 years ago I told a guy to go to home depot and get a couple of sheets of 3/4" MDF for his 15" pyle subs.
> Instead he got that 1" thick blue styrofoam board.He glued the foam board together with Liquid nails and used 2"drywall screws throughout the box.He put the box in the very back of his Dodge van with the subs firing forward.Every time he hit the brakes hard the box would flop on its face(subs down) and slide into the seats.
> To fix this he screwed the box to floor.
> But.He still had the subs mounted to the foam box with drywall screws so the first time he had to hit the breaks hard the subs ripped the drywall screws from the box causing the subs to slam into the seats.It destroyed the cones.
> After the fact he told me his only regret was not getting the 1 1/2" foam board so the screws would have held better.


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


>


yeah, this..


----------



## SkizeR

REGULARCAB said:


> at least they used gold plated binding posts :shrug:


we should have a little competition to see who can build the most "ratchet" (internet slang for ghetto for you older people lol) speaker setup that is still functional :laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> we should have a little competition to see who can build the most "ratchet" (internet slang for ghetto for you older people lol) speaker setup that is still functional :laugh:


I`m up for challenge , I think it will be hard to beat milk cartons though.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I seen a guy build a bazooka tube out of a garbage can once.


----------



## jpf150

A guy I knew back home bought some cheap sub and amp from another guy and was talking to me about it. He wanted me and another friend to meet him at walmart to install an amp kit that he was going to buy. I get there and he cut a hole in a plastic drawer and had the sub in it. The open part of the drawer was of course on the floor and he used no screws whatsoever. (literally one of these







)

Any ways... me and my buddy installed his amp kit for him, I went home and got an old box that I had made for a 12 and gave it to him for free, and we got it all hooked up and "bumping". I couldn't let him ride around with the plastic drawer, but that was probably the most ghetto rigged thing I've seen. 

Or... I knew this other guy(from my hometown...full of some intelligent people as you can tell) that told me he was going to use a 3-way active crossover and the passives that came with his 2-way boss sets. Seriously, he hooked them both up. I didn't even look at what crossover points he had them set to, but he was happy and proud. I even cut him a board of mdf to use as an amp rack so it wasn't all just lying on the floor like he usually had it.


----------



## HardCoreDore

jpf150 said:


> A guy I knew back home bought some cheap sub and amp from another guy and was talking to me about it. He wanted me and another friend to meet him at walmart to install an amp kit that he was going to buy. I get there and he cut a hole in a plastic drawer and had the sub in it. The open part of the drawer was of course on the floor and he used no screws whatsoever. (literally one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Any ways... me and my buddy installed his amp kit for him, I went home and got an old box that I had made for a 12 and gave it to him for free, and we got it all hooked up and "bumping". I couldn't let him ride around with the plastic drawer, but that was probably the most ghetto rigged thing I've seen.
> 
> Or... I knew this other guy(from my hometown...full of some intelligent people as you can tell) that told me he was going to use a 3-way active crossover and the passives that came with his 2-way boss sets. Seriously, he hooked them both up. I didn't even look at what crossover points he had them set to, but he was happy and proud. I even cut him a board of mdf to use as an amp rack so it wasn't all just lying on the floor like he usually had it.


You're a better man than I. I probably would have just laughed at both of them. There was a time when I would do work on my friends cars for free, and fix their ridiculous messes. 

I guess I'm just too old and cynical these days


----------



## Rs roms

Hanatsu said:


>


Science of pro audio :laugh:


----------



## NCSUsq

I was helping a friend with an install. Found him a boston g3 10" d4. Also picked up a newer style jl HO box for $20 on CL. Didn't fit without a spacer. Told him that was all he needed. This is the reply I got..."Using that trim ring will make the sub sound ****ty"....... "Umm why don't you listen to the advice I give you since you literally asked for it...." Was my reply. He shut and is incredibly happy with the sound... Now he only asks questions.


----------



## HardCoreDore

NCSUsq said:


> I was helping a friend with an install. Found him a boston g3 10" d4. Also picked up a newer style jl HO box for $20 on CL. Didn't fit without a spacer. Told him that was all he needed. This is the reply I got..."Using that trim ring will make the sub sound ****ty"....... "Umm why don't you listen to the advice I give you since you literally asked for it...." Was my reply. He shut and is incredibly happy with the sound... Now he only asks questions.


Sometimes you just have to say STFU and listen!


----------



## GravityDrNo

Needed some crimp connectors for new speakers going in.....walked into a local shop that "specializes in car audio" and asked if they had some- reply "you want what? the best way to do that is with tape". I am electrician of 35 years, no car audio install pro but I make wire connections everyday, in shock I asked him what he meant so I was sure I heard him correctly and he responded again "the best way to make that connection is with tape" "you mean you do not solder or use slide on connectors?" "no way, a car is always moving and a solder joint will break and those slide on connectors can slide off"

Just said thank you and walked out.


----------



## Hanatsu

Tape... xD


----------



## ryanr7386

Check this out, I was referred to this video as to how to "Properly Seal" an enclosure 

SECRET SPEAKER TRICKS AND TWEAKS, for better sound - YouTube


----------



## Hanatsu

ryanr7386 said:


> Check this out, I was referred to this video as to how to "Properly Seal" an enclosure
> 
> SECRET SPEAKER TRICKS AND TWEAKS, for better sound - YouTube


Ooh, a "blowhole". You can also change the sound of your speakers by 100% apparently lol


----------



## jpf150

ryanr7386 said:


> Check this out, I was referred to this video as to how to "Properly Seal" an enclosure
> 
> SECRET SPEAKER TRICKS AND TWEAKS, for better sound - YouTube


Read some of the comments hahaha. If that dude isn't trolling and is serious, than I think he might need some help.


----------



## ryanr7386

Ya, and since his first Video was so "Wildly Popular" he made another one 

2- SPEAKER SECRETS= TRICKS AND TWEAKS - YouTube


----------



## Hanatsu

"I have run all my speaker Dynamic Equations thru a Cray super computer at Nasa and the PERFORMANCE is increased by an average of 25% thru out the entire speaker range. The computer don't lie= BUT YOU DO.... Thanks for watching and learning from the Great Audio Genius- me. ﻿"

Rofl.


----------



## jpf150

Hanatsu said:


> "I have run all my speaker Dynamic Equations thru a Cray super computer at Nasa and the PERFORMANCE is increased by an average of 25% thru out the entire speaker range. The computer don't lie= BUT YOU DO.... Thanks for watching and learning from the Great Audio Genius- me. ﻿"
> 
> Rofl.


That one was priceless!


----------



## ryanr7386

Ha Ha, LMAO! Glad I could be of some amusement while setting on my asss in Minneapolis! Sure aren't getting anything done on my install


----------



## fcarpio

_I have run all my speaker Dynamic Equations thru a Cray super computer at Nasa and the PERFORMANCE is increased by an average of 25% thru out the entire speaker range. The computer don't lie= BUT YOU DO.... Thanks for watching and learning from the Great Audio Genius- me. _

He HAS to be trolling...

EDIT: He is definitely trolling, look at his other videos.


----------



## HardCoreDore

jpf150 said:


> That one was priceless!


Even better, in the second vid he claims to have a PHD in Thermodynamics from MIT... 

This dude is waaaay too stupid to have a PHD in Home Economics...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

He claims he has a PHD in Sonic Engineering from MIT.

Is this a new Major?Never heard of such a thing.
I think he should have said Acoustic engineering.

I Googled it and it appears that Sonic engineering is the science of using sound to destroy things.

Idiot.

The only way NASA would let this guy work on anything,or even get on the property is if all he touched was a broom and a mop.
There is no way they let him use a caulk gun.


----------



## SkizeR

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> He claims he has a PHD in Sonic Engineering from MIT.
> 
> Is this a new Major?Never heard of such a thing.
> I think he should have said Acoustic engineering.
> 
> I Googled it and it appears that Sonic engineering is the science of using sound to destroy things.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> The only way NASA would let this guy work on anything,or even get on the property is if all he touched was a broom and a mop.
> There is no way they let him use a caulk gun.


what about the tour that tourists go on?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Thats probably the closest he will ever get.

After 3:30 min on this Video he doesn't sound like much of engineer trying to explain the speed of light and the distance,time it takes to the Sun.

1)- NIKOLA TESLA -ANTI GRAVITY SHIP= EXPLAINED.. - YouTube


----------



## fredridge

just remember, no matter what he says, the more views he gets, the more money he can make from youtube


----------



## SkizeR

fredridge said:


> just remember, no matter what he says, the more views he gets, the more money he can make from youtube


You don't make Jack **** from YouTube.. my friend has over 5 million views on his channel and has o my made about 60 dollars so far


----------



## fredridge

that sucks... I always read stuff like this and think, "man I am doing it wrong"

How Much Money YouTube Stars Actually Make - Business Insider

The Richest YouTube Stars - Business Insider




SkizeR said:


> You don't make Jack **** from YouTube.. my friend has over 5 million views on his channel and has o my made about 60 dollars so far


----------



## fcarpio

SkizeR said:


> You don't make Jack **** from YouTube.. my friend has over 5 million views on his channel and has o my made about 60 dollars so far


I have ONE video with just over 100k views and that has made me $350.


----------



## SkizeR

fredridge said:


> that sucks... I always read stuff like this and think, "man I am doing it wrong"
> 
> How Much Money YouTube Stars Actually Make - Business Insider
> 
> The Richest YouTube Stars - Business Insider


That's because they get money from other places as well.


fcarpio said:


> I have ONE video with just over 100k views and that has made me $350.


I just read that u get paid only if u don't have adds disabled on ur vids. Maybe that's why


----------



## HardCoreDore

SkizeR said:


> That's because they get money from other places as well.
> 
> I just read that u get paid only if u don't have adds disabled on ur vids. Maybe that's why


Exactly 

You don't think they'd pay you for free do you? I wonder how much Google made for those 100k views? Probably a lot.


----------



## quality_sound

A guy on FB just told me he keeps his gains at 1/4 or below to keep from overdriving the input section...


----------



## Theslaking

quality_sound said:


> A guy on FB just told me he keeps his gains at 1/4 or below to keep from overdriving the input section...


These type of comments crack me up the most. You make something up to just to sound smart. And that always just makes you a dumb @$$.


----------



## fcarpio

SkizeR said:


> That's because they get money from other places as well.
> 
> I just read that u get paid only if u don't have adds disabled on ur vids. Maybe that's why


You have to enable monetization.


----------



## fcarpio

HardCoreDore said:


> Exactly
> 
> You don't think they'd pay you for free do you? I wonder how much Google made for those 100k views? Probably a lot.


A ton! Companies pay to have their ads come up videos. Is basically the same thing as the ads here on the forum.


----------



## audison1

ryanr7386 said:


> Check this out, I was referred to this video as to how to "Properly Seal" an enclosure
> 
> SECRET SPEAKER TRICKS AND TWEAKS, for better sound - YouTube


My mind has been blown by both videos. Lol


----------



## Hanatsu

Chalk overdose... lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy

More funny than stupid, this popped up on Reddit yesterday:


----------



## SkizeR

Architect7 said:


> More funny than stupid, this popped up on Reddit yesterday:


thats actually kinda funny/cool given the time of year


----------



## Valdemar

flower power ftw


----------



## Deftmetal

SkizeR said:


> thats actually kinda funny/cool given the time of year


I'm definately backing it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Would make a huge mess in the car if the pumpkin blew up from pressure. Highly unlikely though since the gourd will never give any type of seal whatsoever.


----------



## LaserSVT

Well its ported anyway. LOL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh just noticed that. Wonder how it sounds?


----------



## audison1

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Oh just noticed that. Wonder how it sounds?


Probably fresh at the moment


----------



## LaserSVT

Yesterday I was giving a customer a ride home and he was really wanting me to jam out on the stereo so I obliged. Got to his house and he kept saying how much he loved my door speakers and asked what kind. I told him hertz mids to which he instantly said "Hertz sucks! I don't like anything they make. They sound terrible. You must not have Hertz in here." I didn't really know how to respond. I mean hes a customer and I wanted him to pay his $2200 bill so I didn't want to offend him. LOL
He told me I should check out his system because its "Bad ass!!1!!" and "Sounds just like yours!". I got back to my shop and hoped in his truck. Fired up his Power Acoustic deck and listened to his Kicker mids and JL W0 sub. Sub was powered off a "1000 watt" DB amp and the door speakers off the deck. Loudness on, bass maxed, treble maxed....... I couldn't turn it off fast enough.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What was he getting done that cost $2200?


----------



## truckerfte

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What was he getting done that cost $2200?


As long as it isn't Hertz it'll be fine. Doesn't sound like the bar is set real high with this guy, lol


----------



## LaserSVT

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What was he getting done that cost $2200?


Oil pan gasket, rear main seal, ball joints, tie rods, pitman arm, idler arm, wheel hub bearing assemblies, shocks and u-joints.


----------



## jcole1983

New member here, but not new to the hobby. I had a friend ask how many "horseshoes" my subwoofer was. Referring to ohms.


----------



## BlueGhost

jcole1983 said:


> New member here, but not new to the hobby. I had a friend ask how many "horseshoes" my subwoofer was. Referring to ohms.


So, if your average horse wears 4 shoes, does that make an 8 ohm speaker equivalent to 2 horsepower?

Well, maybe if its a 1500 watt speaker


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Soooo,he thought the ohm symbol was a horseshoe?
LOL.


----------



## REGULARCAB

Perfect that means I can wire a horse to 1 or 4ohms!!!!


----------



## rton20s

REGULARCAB said:


> Perfect that means I can wire a horse to 1 or 4ohms!!!!


Well of course. Everyone knows that Dual 2 Ohm is the standard configuration for a horse.


----------



## fcarpio

jcole1983 said:


> New member here, but not new to the hobby. I had a friend ask how many "horseshoes" my subwoofer was. Referring to ohms.


Priceless!!!


----------



## dratunes

rton20s said:


> Well of course. Everyone knows that Dual 2 Ohm is the standard configuration for a horse.


Horse ****!!


----------



## Rs roms

One of my friend sent me this. Does this thing really exist 
KSA alert to danger of


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=digital+drugs

There are some explanation videos along with examples. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## fcarpio

Not necessarily stupid, but definitely careless. From the Rainbow Audio website:


----------



## TrickyRicky

fcarpio said:


> Not necessarily stupid, but definitely careless. From the Rainbow Audio website:


Hey they kept it SIMPLE AND SHORT!!! :laugh:


----------



## HardCoreDore

I had to look at it for a second to see it. I'm going to say it's both stupid and careless. Also, why do some car audio companies nowadays feel the need to have 15 different lines of component speakers? It's not like you can go into a shop anymore and listen to them (some brands you can, i guess). 

Whenever I see a page like that I move on to the next company. It's ridiculous to have that many choices.


----------



## Victor_inox

fcarpio said:


> Not necessarily stupid, but definitely careless. From the Rainbow Audio website:


I guess I`m stupid, what am I looking at?


----------



## REGULARCAB

Victor_inox said:


> I guess I`m stupid, what am I looking at?


My answer to your question goes here Vic. It will be simple and short.


----------



## Victor_inox

Ohhhh OK stupid.
regardless nice looking sets they have. I`ve used rainbows before and like them.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

REGULARCAB said:


> My answer to your question goes here Vic. It will be simple and short.


Gold! :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

I feel like that's been there for a while too


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

SkizeR said:


> I feel like that's been there for a while too


It has, I went to browse on the Rainbow site some months ago (about 6 if I were to guess) and it was the same. I got a chuckle out of it.
The rest of the links all worked as they should have, but all they had on the shown page were text place holders.


----------



## fcarpio

SkizeR said:


> I feel like that's been there for a while too


That tells me someone does not give a rat's ass @ Rainbow.


----------



## LaserSVT

Customer comes in today blaring a system that was one of the worst I heard. He was super proud of it too boasting it had 6000 watts and he just spent $1500 on it and yada yada yada. I am not interested. He insists on showing it off so I oblige. First the highs were just ear piercing and second the mids sounded like they were mounted in Dixie cups and third his bass was just so..... wrong. 
I start looking at the speakers and see he has Fusion tweeters in a hole on the door with markings for where he had intended the hole to be, stock Ford JBL mids, Fusion 6.5" components mounted in the rear door arm rests and some Fusion 6x9s on the rear deck. Argh. He pops the trunk, I am expecting to see black and yellow Kickers, I am not disappointed. At this point he points out his 6000 watt amps........ just no, no no no no nonononono. There is a BOSS "3000 watt mono class D" that is a bit smaller than the first gen Rockford Fosgate Series 1 amps they had back in the day. This thing is TINY. Has a 20 amp fuse on it. I spot the $1.99 RCA wires and follow them to a BOSS big ass crossover. It is much larger than the amp.... and useless as the amps have crossovers in them. I then spot his other "3000 watt" amp. Its a Pyle that is seriously big. It has two 20 amp fuses. It is also bridged mono to drive all the mids/highs.
I spent some time trying to explain what was all wrong with it. He couldn't believe the BOSS amp wasn't 3000 watts. I showed him my 450 watt amp as a size comparison and showed him its circuit breaker in hopes he would grasp why a 20 amp fuse proves the amplifier does not have 3000 watts. In the end I just had to sit him in the truck and hear what it is supposed to sound like and that nobody needs 6000 watts, 450 is plenty.
On the bright side I ordered him new amps today and am making a proper size box and will rewire the whole system when the amps show up. I gotta get rid of the 10 awg power wires he ran anyway. LOL


----------



## Victor_inox

Congrats on a sale and convert, I`d expect his buddies coming to your shop as well.


----------



## LaserSVT

Im not a stereo shop but do a system here and there. His was just so bad I couldn't say no when he asked if I could fix it.


----------



## Valdemar

"What size cable do you have?"
'Red' 

Dude at the shop said 'we don't do IB, they just don't hit'

Oh and "you're an idiot. If the sub is behind you it is physically impossible for the bass to sound like it's in front of you"


----------



## Rs roms

Valdemar said:


> "What size cable do you have?"
> 'Red'
> 
> Dude at the shop said 'we don't do IB, they just don't hit'
> 
> Oh and *"you're an idiot. If the sub is behind you it is physically impossible for the bass to sound like it's in front of you"*


This :laugh:
Its like telling a fellow of stone age, that what computer is :laugh:


----------



## Woosey

Rs roms said:


> One of my friend sent me this. Does this thing really exist
> KSA alert to danger of


I-Doser.com: Digital Doses


----------



## jcole1983

Rs roms said:


> This :laugh:
> Its like telling a fellow of stone age, that what computer is :laugh:


LOL!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

"Was your amp smoking when it quit working?" "yeah!" "You let the smoke out that's why it isn't working anymore you can't let the smoke out."


----------



## captainobvious

LaserSVT said:


> Customer comes in today blaring a system that was one of the worst I heard. He was super proud of it too boasting it had 6000 watts and he just spent $1500 on it and yada yada yada. I am not interested. He insists on showing it off so I oblige. First the highs were just ear piercing and second the mids sounded like they were mounted in Dixie cups and third his bass was just so..... wrong.
> I start looking at the speakers and see he has Fusion tweeters in a hole on the door with markings for where he had intended the hole to be, stock Ford JBL mids, Fusion 6.5" components mounted in the rear door arm rests and some Fusion 6x9s on the rear deck. Argh. He pops the trunk, I am expecting to see black and yellow Kickers, I am not disappointed. At this point he points out his 6000 watt amps........ just no, no no no no nonononono. There is a BOSS "3000 watt mono class D" that is a bit smaller than the first gen Rockford Fosgate Series 1 amps they had back in the day. This thing is TINY. Has a 20 amp fuse on it. I spot the $1.99 RCA wires and follow them to a BOSS big ass crossover. It is much larger than the amp.... and useless as the amps have crossovers in them. I then spot his other "3000 watt" amp. Its a Pyle that is seriously big. It has two 20 amp fuses. It is also bridged mono to drive all the mids/highs.
> I spent some time trying to explain what was all wrong with it. He couldn't believe the BOSS amp wasn't 3000 watts. I showed him my 450 watt amp as a size comparison and showed him its circuit breaker in hopes he would grasp why a 20 amp fuse proves the amplifier does not have 3000 watts. In the end I just had to sit him in the truck and hear what it is supposed to sound like and that nobody needs 6000 watts, 450 is plenty.
> On the bright side I ordered him new amps today and am making a proper size box and will rewire the whole system when the amps show up. I gotta get rid of the 10 awg power wires he ran anyway. LOL



Converting them, one demo at a time... atta boy!


----------



## Valdemar

Nice! I like when they say "it's so clear, you can hear the voices over the bass!"


----------



## glfrancis2

Stupidest thing? I said it to myself long ago..."just something simple. It won't become an addiction."


----------



## LaserSVT

glfrancis2 said:


> Stupidest thing? I said it to myself long ago..."just something simple. It won't become an addiction."


LMAO! I started with a $400 budget for the complete system. It snowballed into tweeters that exceeded that budget by themselves. LOL


----------



## Datsubishi

"I'll just run all the positives and all the negatives together and bridge the amp." 

It was me :blush: ... I was running a 1.5 ohm load on a 4 ohm stable amp... Still running that amp that old school Massive amp though


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


> LMAO! I started with a $400 budget for the complete system. It snowballed into tweeters that exceeded that budget by themselves. LOL


At first mine was 150. Now there's nothing in my install that is under that :/ not even the fuse block.. #addiction


----------



## REGULARCAB

glfrancis2 said:


> Stupidest thing? I said it to myself long ago..."just something simple. It won't become an addiction."


Yup!!!!


----------



## motomech

Way back in the tape player days I commented to a friend that it sounded like his tape player was playing a bit fast.
He agreed and thought the radio was as well.


----------



## Victor_inox

motomech said:


> Way back in the tape player days I commented to a friend that it sounded like his tape player was playing a bit fast.
> He agreed and thought the radio was as well.



I`m wondering how many members gets it.


----------



## Hanatsu

motomech said:


> Way back in the tape player days I commented to a friend that it sounded like his tape player was playing a bit fast.
> He agreed and thought the radio was as well.


Lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImK'ed

Lol tape players, wasnt there something called metal tapes sounded clearer better?


----------



## CK1991

Yup. They were proven to have better high frequency response. 

That being said, I still prefer maxell XL II S tapes.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Maxell made a good cassette but for making tapes of my cd's for the vehicle I preferred TDK CD Power. To me that was so much easier than fighting with one of those wired cassettes that plugged into a portable cd player. To this day I prefer the sound of reel-to-reel recordings for certain kinds of music. If it sounds too "digital" it takes away from the experience.


----------



## CDT FAN

CK1991 said:


> Yup. They were proven to have better high frequency response.
> 
> That being said, I still prefer maxell XL II S tapes.


That takes me back. Those Maxell or TDK SA tapes were the only ones I used. They were the only ones that wouldn't develop dropouts over time. I recently pulled some of them out and they still play good.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

The Chromium Dioxide and better Metal tapes had a FR up to around 15-17khz with a S/N ratio of 65-70DB

Normal Bias tape could only reach 10-12khz with a S/N ratio of 45-50DB.

Can you say HISSSSSS?


----------



## CDT FAN

Yes, the normal bias were unusable to me. Of course, I couldn't afford the metal ones. Not on minimum wage.


----------



## Wheels_78

Do things said to you while involved in the hobby count? Went to Home Depot for supplies last night, I couldn't get 5/8" MDF without buying a whole sheet so I was asking about the differences between particle board and spruce ply (for the application). He told me that the particle board had a higher specific gravity, but he couldn't say about the density.... That was getting into the physics of things... Not even just physics, PARTICLE physics.


----------



## KyleMDunn

An old college roommate of mine tried to convince me that an amplifier powers each voicecoil. "If an amp puts out 500 watts at 2 ohms, and you have a sub with dual voicecoils - then your amp will give out 1,000 watts, 500 to each coil." He was convinced that Audiobahn had the best subs since at the time they had a quad voicecoil sub. 4x times the power man!


----------



## rton20s

KyleMDunn said:


> An old college roommate of mine tried to convince me that an amplifier powers each voicecoil. "If an amp puts out 500 watts at 2 ohms, and you have a sub with dual voicecoils - then your amp will give out 1,000 watts, 500 to each coil." He was convinced that Audiobahn had the best subs since at the time they had a quad voicecoil sub. 4x times the power man!


----------



## KyleMDunn

Haha! Priceless picture.


----------



## BIGMIKE

In 1995 i was installing a 2nd Punch 60ix and my buddy said, "why did you waste your $ on another amp? The amp has no way of knowing how many speakers it has hooked up to it." 

I couldnt even respond....


----------



## Ultimateherts

I know a guy who bought this loaded band pass box and every week he blows the speakers, but since it is under warranty we just swop it out for a new one!


----------



## CDT FAN

BIGMIKE said:


> In 1995 i was installing a 2nd Punch 60ix and my buddy said, "why did you waste your $ on another amp? The amp has no way of knowing how many speakers it has hooked up to it."
> 
> I couldnt even respond....


Technically, he was correct. All it sees is a load.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Years ago I was running the original Ground Zero Nuclear 10" subs and because a local installer had never heard of them he kept asking me who the manufacturer was and I said Ground Zero. He said no who is the manufacturer and I replied again Ground Zero. Finally he asked what brand of amplifier I was running and when I showed the Orion amp he concluded that I was wrong. He said Ground Zero was the line of subwoofer and that they were made by Orion! Needless to say I laughed all the way home.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Back in the early 2000's when I was going to airplane mechanics school I was soaking in all the info I could from the people that had bass in their vehicle. One guy had a Kicker Comp run by a Kenwood amp. He told me it was a dual voice coil so you could wire it for voice and bass but just had it wired for bass.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Holy ****, imagine feeding one voice coil subwoofer range fhz and the other tweeter range fhz.


----------



## Gadget01

From the InsightCentral.net forum:



> Rear speakers in a car can be useful for pulling the soundstage back if it is too far forward


----------



## Hanatsu

Gadget01 said:


> From the InsightCentral.net forum:


Technically they are correct... xD

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## minbari

I know I hate it when the soundstage sounds like it is in the car in front of me! Ihave to dial up the rears to ruin it!


----------



## ChrisB

TrickyRicky said:


> Holy ****, imagine feeding one voice coil subwoofer range fhz and the other tweeter range fhz.



I know the natural inductance on the old Kicker subs would allow them to play up to 1,500 hz or so. They also happened to be more sensitive at 1,000 Hz than the normal frequency that they would be played at as subwoofers. Now you have the reason why they had a higher decibel rating with 1 watt of power than other subs that were out at the same time. They just happened to play 1,000 Hz louder than 100 Hz, lol.


----------



## Hanatsu

Had an argument with a friend of mine today (who's the complete opposite of me when it comes to audio). Yep, an audiophile. Those people who uses music to listen to their stereos and not the other way around. Anyways...

I came over to rip some new music from his immense Vinyl collection. He wanted to show me his new signal cables some 'Nordost Viagra' (or whatever it was called, don't know - don't care), how they enhanced the resolution and bla bla bla. He went out to the kitchen to make some coffee and in the meantime I simply swapped his fancy 2ft XLR ($3000) cable with 30ft of XLR microphone cable (dual mic measurement system) laying in a drawer under his overpriced stereo (this is the second time I pull this prank on him). He comes out and he starts to listen to some of his highres music and he keeps on going how much detail and crap is gained compared to the old cable. While I rip some vinyls he sits perhaps for two hours and makes remarks of how good his purchase was and how it "revived" his system.

I left and didn't tell him about the swapped cable, I wonder when he'll notice


----------



## Victor_inox

He is no longer you friend, you realised that right?


----------



## SkizeR

I don't think it's his friend either. I think he just uses him to get music lol


----------



## Hanatsu

Victor_inox said:


> He is no longer you friend, you realised that right?


People get used to me.


----------



## Hanatsu

SkizeR said:


> I don't think it's his friend either. I think he just uses him to get music lol


Damn. Figured it out already... :surprised:


----------



## HardCoreDore

Hanatsu said:


> Damn. Figured it out already... :surprised:


Good! I was actually feeling bad for him. I do think buying really expensive interconnects like that is stupid. I do however consider myself and audiophile. I tend to focus on the equipment first, and use "sufficient" wiring. People who spend tons of money on fancy HDMI, and Optical cables really irk me. 

A stream of one's and zero's moves the same in a $3 cable as it does in a $300 cable. It's the device that decodes said signal that really matters.


----------



## Kriszilla

Hanatsu said:


> I left and didn't tell him about the swapped cable, I wonder when he'll notice


----------



## Dawgless

:thumbsup: to Hanatsu! Awesomely priceless!


----------



## LaserSVT

Hanatsu said:


> Had an argument with a friend of mine today (who's the complete opposite of me when it comes to audio). Yep, an audiophile. Those people who uses music to listen to their stereos and not the other way around. Anyways...
> 
> I came over to rip some new music from his immense Vinyl collection. He wanted to show me his new signal cables some 'Nordost Viagra' (or whatever it was called, don't know - don't care), how they enhanced the resolution and bla bla bla. He went out to the kitchen to make some coffee and in the meantime I simply swapped his fancy 2ft XLR ($3000) cable with 30ft of XLR microphone cable (dual mic measurement system) laying in a drawer under his overpriced stereo (this is the second time I pull this prank on him). He comes out and he starts to listen to some of his highres music and he keeps on going how much detail and crap is gained compared to the old cable. While I rip some vinyls he sits perhaps for two hours and makes remarks of how good his purchase was and how it "revived" his system.
> 
> I left and didn't tell him about the swapped cable, I wonder when he'll notice


You sir, have won the internets for the day.

That being said after years of installing digital motor controllers I can say that a cheap digital cable is more prone to issues than a higher end one. Granted that's in a harsh environment.


----------



## Theslaking

Hanatsu said:


> Damn. Figured it out already... :surprised:


You used and abused him. Bullied him for his vinyl then, then took away his pride and manhood. Men always believe their stuff is better. You took that from him.


----------



## HardCoreDore

I look at the high end interconnect/wiring market as just a hair less shady than the "White Van Speaker Scam".


----------



## Valdemar

Wheels_78 said:


> Do things said to you while involved in the hobby count? Went to Home Depot for supplies last night, I couldn't get 5/8" MDF without buying a whole sheet so I was asking about the differences between particle board and spruce ply (for the application). He told me that the particle board had a higher specific gravity, but he couldn't say about the density.... That was getting into the physics of things... Not even just physics, PARTICLE physics.


Not particle physics, he was unknowingly telling you particle board is more dense than the other material (rho of material/rho of water= specific gravity)

Don't take physics advice from someone that doesn't know physics lol



Gadget01 said:


> From the InsightCentral.net forum:


This made my day


----------



## Weightless

Hanatsu said:


> An audiophile: Those people who use music to listen to their stereos and not the other way around...



Modified and saved that one...too awesome.


----------



## LaserSVT

*sniped*


----------



## Victor_inox

Weightless said:


> Modified and saved that one...too awesome.


Been my signature for ages.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Interconnects can and will bottleneck what you hear but the cable has to be really REALLY bad and/or damaged for that to happen. When I was in my late teens and first getting into home audio I swapped an overpriced Acoustic Research cable from Best Buy with the free rca cable that came with the Sony cd player I had just bought and the higher end cable sounded noticeably clearer than the cheap cable. That said, as long as the cable is decently built and I don't have any noise issues the price of the cable has absolutely no influence on the price of moonshine in Kentucky. I'm using the "free" cables that came with my mini dsp's right now to feed my frontstage in the truck but might swap those out for some I have laying around that are of better quality...or not. 3' cables are all that's needed and a 6' cable might pick up noise if it's coiled and zipped. Had it happen before...


----------



## SkizeR

so this happened..


----------



## Hanatsu

Is that a screw into the battery? Wtf

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Hanatsu said:


> Is that a screw into the battery? Wtf
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


yes sir.


----------



## Valdemar

Friend's friend who is 'really good with car audio'

"That's dumb. It's physically impossible for the bass to be in front of you if the sub is behind you."
I tried not to be rude haha


----------



## ImK'ed

SkizeR said:


> so this happened..


Wtf!!! Thats just shocking!


----------



## sqnut

Hanatsu said:


> I left and didn't tell him about the swapped cable, I wonder when he'll notice


 ouch!! When he notices he will go back to the expensive one and immediately hear a difference.


----------



## Hanatsu

sqnut said:


> ouch!! When he notices he will go back to the expensive one and immediately hear a difference.


Well I got a half-amusing text the day after - slightly pissed off xD


----------



## HardCoreDore

Hanatsu said:


> Well I got a half-amusing text the day after - slightly pissed off xD


Did he say it sounded better when he switched it back?


----------



## TadCat

"All you need is two twelves"


----------



## Evoboy

Ok, now that was some funny **** . . . I just sat here and cried over some of those comments. Excellent way to start the day =) Thanks for that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

"The factory knows what will sound best so why change it?"

"A hole in the surround won't make any difference in how the woofer sounds"

"I hit 175db with 2 sealed kicker 12's"

"That brand is junk because we don't carry it"


----------



## customtronic

Said exactly like this at a big MECA show in Louisville_......"How you be winning all those shows with only two 12's?"_


----------



## TadCat

LaserSVT said:


> LMAO! I started with a $400 budget for the complete system. It snowballed into tweeters that exceeded that budget by themselves. LOL


I started about two years ago and said "I'm gonna spend no more than $1000 on this whole system" no I'm at about five times that, couldn't be happier 

I mean until the bug comes again


----------



## momax_powers

Was once selling an orion hcca 275g4 in the local classifieds and I had posted gut shots.

A guy low balled me stating I had opened the amp and once you open any amp it never sounds the same after that

I replied: i recently opened the hood of my car...i guess itll never run the same again


----------



## Lycancatt

working in pro audio I hear some pretty good ones.

My favorite by far is when a guy was looking at my mostly flat eqs for the main stacks, only about six cuts in a 31 band analog graphic. He said "why don't you pull all the midrange ones down, midrange is boring." I asked him where I should start and he indicated about everything between 80 hz and 4 kHz lol, I didn't laugh then, but later at the bar..oh yes I did.


----------



## Mapletech

Other things to do when a gig is going well and you have spare time (rare) and someone wants to interject...
EQ curves with unused units - the Fish, the Man looking over the wall, or just the sine wave.
Mark "Volume" and "Tone" on Rack Lights.
...and a must for corporate gigs - We mark "Red", "Blue", etc, on some unused faders on the desk (better with big old analog boards), and lighting guys mark "Volume", etc. on theirs. Then when some busybody wants a change, you just go to the opposite desk and show him that you're moving the fader.
Pranks on artists would be a whole other thread...


----------



## uber_noob

"My 4,000w amp is so efficient, it only uses 2 x 20A fuses"


----------



## SkizeR

uber_noob said:


> "My 4,000w amp is so efficient, it only uses 2 x 20A fuses"


800% efficiency for the win


----------



## Bminus

Don't have any that I've been told but I have said and done some stupid things. Back before I knew a single thing about car audio, a friend of mine had told me that Bose were some of the best speakers you could get from the factory. Fast forward to like a year later in highschool a kid was talking about changing his system up in his truck and I asked what he had, he said 2 jl 12s and an amp. I then promptly replied, you should get some Bose in 
there LOL.
Another one I did a few years later, saw some audiopipe 6x9 3way speakers in a pawn shop for $40. Decided that they would be better than my alpine type r 6.5 coaxials that I had running off deck power in my truck. I mean they were bigger so that means Better sound right haha. Then I ended up cutting on the metal in my doors to make them fit only to realize they sounded much much worse than the alpines LOL. 
Atleast I learned from all that haha
Thank God for sites like this that I learn so much from!!!!!!


----------



## CK1991

I bought into Bose as well. Spent like 80 bucks on the complete setup from a junked caddy and juryrigged it into my 86 Fleetwood brougham. Found out real quick that it sucked. No bass whatsoever, and the damn amps kept failing. Total waste of money. I will say, it would get loud without distortion though. Too bad the sound wasn't very good. 



Bminus said:


> Don't have any that I've been told but I have said and done some stupid things. Back before I knew a single thing about car audio, a friend of mine had told me that Bose were some of the best speakers you could get from the factory. Fast forward to like a year later in highschool a kid was talking about changing his system up in his truck and I asked what he had, he said 2 jl 12s and an amp. I then promptly replied, you should get some Bose in
> there LOL.
> Another one I did a few years later, saw some audiopipe 6x9 3way speakers in a pawn shop for $40. Decided that they would be better than my alpine type r 6.5 coaxials that I had running off deck power in my truck. I mean they were bigger so that means Better sound right haha. Then I ended up cutting on the metal in my doors to make them fit only to realize they sounded much much worse than the alpines LOL.
> Atleast I learned from all that haha
> Thank God for sites like this that I learn so much from!!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

No highs or lows? Must be BOSE! I used to think they were the best home and car audio stuff too. I also thought the Sony speakers with 8" woofer and 2(ish) inch cone tweeters off the 60w Sony stereo my dad has were some of the best sounding speakers made. The port for them is a hole in the back where the wire goes in that was done at the factory. He got that setup from Penny's back when he worked there in the mid-late 70's. Listened to A LOT of good music on that setup until I upgraded him a couple times with home gear I no longer had use for/didn't have room to store it. Hope he puts the Cerwin Vega LS12 3-ways I gave him to use again one day but they aren't wifey approved.


----------



## DavidRam

Most of the dumb things I have heard came out of my own mouth. I'd rather not repeat them, lol!


----------



## kmcnamar

Back in highschool i was asked, "Why do you have a sub? You don't listen to rap."


----------



## LaserSVT

Guy yesterday said he knows his Kicker CVRs hit better than my SPG555s because his car rattles more.


----------



## sirvent_95

GravityDrNo said:


> Needed some crimp connectors for new speakers going in.....walked into a local shop that "specializes in car audio" and asked if they had some- reply "you want what? the best way to do that is with tape". I am electrician of 35 years, no car audio install pro but I make wire connections everyday, in shock I asked him what he meant so I was sure I heard him correctly and he responded again "the best way to make that connection is with tape" "you mean you do not solder or use slide on connectors?" "no way, a car is always moving and a solder joint will break and those slide on connectors can slide off"
> 
> Just said thank you and walked out.


Sounds like their first mistake was not knowing who they were talking to. I always find it hilarious when a place assumes that their customer knows nothing at all about anything at all. 

Good one.


----------



## spaceace60

I had a friend try and tell me small gauge wires have less resistance and that you don't lose nearly the energy that you do by using larger ga.wire!!!! and this guy owns a shop that does custom cars(body shop/paint) I mean he's not too old ect(late 40's) and actually has had a few systems in his vehicles lol! imagine seeing his amps all powered by tiny ga. wires, hell I got bigger wires on my tweeters than he had on his amps lol! Jim M.


----------



## ajsmcs

I grew up in a reasonably affluent area, and most of my friends are educated, cultured people. Like to discuss philosophy, literature, etc. 

Needless to say, whenever I open the trunk and they see the subwoofers for the first time, they always give me this judgmental look that says "Really...? Seriously?" 

Then I put on music, and a look of understanding washes over their faces when the normal volume, not trunk-rattling, undistorted clear bass comes through.

Anyone else have that experience?


----------



## dratunes

my bro has issues with my addiction....until he sits in my car!!


----------



## Valdemar

I've had that before. And then they're like "it sounds so good and balanced"

I remember once my friend said "it's too much" until he heard it. I asked him where he thought the sub was and he pointed at his feet. I felt so cool. Haha


----------



## Bminus

I heard a funny one the other day. My girlfriend and I met her cousin and cousin's boyfriend at a restaurant. Anyways when we pulled up in my girlfriend's car her cousin's boyfriend walked up and said "Dang I could hear yall bumpin. Could you hear us bumpin?"
I asked what he had and he said 2 12s sitting on the backseat of the truck. After we ate, I went out to take a look, and in the back seat of his truck were 2 Q comp 12s in a crappy prefab sealed box running off of a cheap boss amp. (I had to look up Q comp online cause it looked like a Kicker Comp, but it's apparently made by Q power, rated at 300wrms each) looked at the gains and they were almost all the way turned up. It was also being ran on full range signal instead of lowpass. I asked him to play it and, of course, it sounded terrible. VERY distorted bass and not much of it. He then proceeded to tell me that he almost blew out his back window with the gain turned all the way up. OH by the way, there were only 3 10amp fuses on this BOSS amp lol. I just kinda said, umm ok lol. He said he paid $350 for that set up..... He also said those were competition subs, and he planned on getting 2 10s to go under his back seat and keep the 12s in there. He said he was gonna compete with that.... I was like dude just get you a bigger amp, you will be wayyyyyy happier.


----------



## ajsmcs

Because 9 subwoofers in the trunk with one cheap amp is waaaay sexier than 1 subwoofer in the trunk with one good amp.


----------



## Gadget01

ajsmcs said:


> I grew up in a reasonably affluent area, and most of my friends are educated, cultured people. Like to discuss philosophy, literature, etc.
> 
> Needless to say, whenever I open the trunk and they see the subwoofers for the first time, they always give me this judgmental look that says "Really...? Seriously?"
> 
> Then I put on music, and a look of understanding washes over their faces when the normal volume, not trunk-rattling, undistorted clear bass comes through.
> 
> Anyone else have that experience?


Yes, usually when explaining my audio system to a "non-audio type" coworker/friend, henceforth known as a NAT, I receive a similar reaction. They're like, dude... you're not a 20-year old punk kid. Why are you installing subwoofers in your car?

This is when I transition the conversation to a more productive subject, like beer or boobs.

Once in a great while, a NAT will entertain the idea of listening to it and they often experience a paradigm shift. "I never expected that.... "


----------



## Ultimateherts

There's a guy on eBay selling two Arc subs. On one you clearly see no cone just the pole of the sub and yet he says it sounds perfectly fine!


----------



## Darkrider

Ultimateherts said:


> There's a guy on eBay selling two Arc subs. On one you clearly see no cone just the pole of the sub and yet he says it sounds perfectly fine!


LOL!!! I had to go find it. Enjoy everyone! -


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arc-Audio-flatline-12-in-car-speakers-/121561559449


----------



## Malazan

OUCH:bash:


----------



## Malazan

Gadget01 said:


> Yes, usually when explaining my audio system to a "non-audio type" coworker/friend, henceforth known as a NAT, I receive a similar reaction. They're like, dude... you're not a 20-year old punk kid. Why are you installing subwoofers in your car?
> 
> This is when I transition the conversation to a more productive subject, like beer or boobs.
> 
> Once in a great while, a NAT will entertain the idea of listening to it and they often experience a paradigm shift. "I never expected that.... "


I get this **** all the time. Me and another guy at work are always messing with our systems, and people wonder why "2 old guys" are messing with this stuff


----------



## seafish

Ultimateherts said:


> There's a guy on eBay selling two Arc subs. On one you clearly see no cone just the pole of the sub and yet he says it sounds perfectly fine!


OMG that is hilarious…he says that its only the"top cover that is ripped" and he has 99.2% positive feedback..it MUST sound great!!! He'll probably claim that it was damaged in shipping when the buyer tries to return it.

I swear, I stopped buying on ebay years ago, but THAT is ridiculous!!! THANKS for sharing..had a great laugh.


----------



## chillaxing

Whats funny to me is, when my friends see big'o subs in my home rig, nothing is said, they just enjoy it. But when I got back into car audio, most of them where like, "you trying to live out your wild out days" wtf . 

I think some people are just jaded when it comes to car audio. Cause of the morons hitting 150db in middle of night around a quit neighborhood.


----------



## HardCoreDore

I had to buy a glass AGU fuse at O'Reilly the other day. It was a Sunday, so nothing else was open.

The guy behind me in line noticed my purchase. He said "we have the same issue"... He was buying a new ring terminal for his battery connection. He said he "had been just wrapping the wire around the post but it kept coming loose". I just shook my head. When leaving I noticed he was using 18 or 20 gauge wire at his battery. Who knows? He may have a flea market special and not need a larger gauge wire...


----------



## Ultimateherts

Darkrider said:


> LOL!!! I had to go find it. Enjoy everyone! -


As quoted from the seller *" One of them has the top cover ripped but still works good."*


----------



## fcarpio

Malazan said:


> I get this **** all the time. Me and another guy at work are always messing with our systems, and people wonder why "2 old guys" are messing with this stuff


At work I got to the point that I just turn the system off when I drive for lunch, people want to talk, not listen to music. Weird.


----------



## KingJames

Had someone tell me that the reason long amplifiers are bad is because the power has to travel further and gets tired.....


----------



## chillaxing

fcarpio said:


> At work I got to the point that I just turn the system off when I drive for lunch, people want to talk, not listen to music. Weird.


lol, are they women...?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chillaxing said:


> Whats funny to me is, when my friends see big'o subs in my home rig, nothing is said, they just enjoy it. But when I got back into car audio, most of them where like, "you trying to live out your wild out days" wtf .
> 
> I think some people are just jaded when it comes to car audio. Cause of the morons hitting 150db in middle of night around a quit neighborhood.


As I was dropping my buddy off after we met for lunch his boss was standing out back behind the building of the car lot. I blared Bass Mechanik-Tocotta in D and his boss said "man that's tight and clean". Being in the bad part of town they're used to hearing muddy distortion all the time.


----------



## HiloDB1

Beefiest production 3in coil 10? - Car Audio Classifieds
Pretty much everything that comes from DDFusion in that thread.


----------



## Victor_inox

chillaxing said:


> lol, are they women...?


Or gay? Ohhh stereotypes....


----------



## SkizeR

"My tweeters are located in the the back of AC vents - work great just as long as you keep the vents open. And the rear tweeters are located facing the backs of the seats on the speaker housing."


----------



## ajsmcs

On a review for the JBL GTI subwoofer at sonicelectronix.com:

_"I got two gti's when they first came out and got sick of them blowing out. Then i got 2 L7 12" kickers. Not only have they out lived the gti with same power output but they bank way harder way longer, sound better, etc. Buy this speaker at your own risk and if you do purchase a jbl amp. They last longer and are under rated. I did have those for a while and were cheaper and put out for a long time before they gave up on me. Good luck use your head and go with another brand. Kicker is the way to go there is a reason why they are the hottest seller QUALITY and the higher up you go the biger bang you are going to get. L3, L5, L7, SOLO X, also CVX is sweet"_

Like the man said. QUALITY.


----------



## ajsmcs

Found another great review somewhere else where a guy was bragging about how sweet his KnuKonceptz 10AWG wire looks sticking out of his door card.

_Some_ people...


----------



## SkizeR

ajsmcs said:


> Found another great review somewhere else where a guy was bragging about how sweet his KnuKonceptz 10AWG wire looks sticking out of his door card.
> 
> _Most_ people...


fixed


----------



## DLO13

read something on a car audio forum that A/B amps sound better than Class D....


----------



## ajsmcs

I get a big kick reading all of the reviews for these kinds of things. Especially big box brands like Kicker.

Its amazing how often these guys will say things like "_It took me like a whole year before I blew this speaker!11!!!1! Best I ever bought! Usually they only last me a month!"_

Do they think they're like batteries and just need to regularly be replaced?


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> read something on a car audio forum that A/B amps sound better than Class D....


I thought it was just "Higher End?" ...which is yet to be defined.


----------



## Darth SQ

DLO13 said:


> read something on a car audio forum that A/B amps sound better than Class D....


They do......


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> They do......
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



are you trolling a troll?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ajsmcs said:


> Found another great review somewhere else where a guy was bragging about how sweet his KnuKonceptz 10AWG wire looks sticking out of his door card.
> 
> _Some_ people's children...


fixed again


----------



## Darth SQ

DLO13 said:


> are you trolling a troll?


Maybe...........


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## gstokes

Guy said:


> I guess my favorite was the stoner who told me it was ok if a subwoofer had a blown voice coil...


Not everyone who smokes weed is a stoner, so as not to insult a particular genre of people it would be more polite to replace that word with something more generalized..


----------



## CDT FAN

gstokes said:


> Not everyone who smokes weed is a stoner, so as not to insult a particular genre of people it would be more polite to replace that word with something more generalized..


lololololololol If the shoe fits.. Apparently, stoners are more sensitive nowadays.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The D in class d stands for "dirty" :laugh:


----------



## gstokes

CDT FAN said:


> lololololololol If the shoe fits.. Apparently, stoners are more sensitive nowadays.


Well, at least we have one thing in common, we both like CDT Audio


----------



## CDT FAN

gstokes said:


> Well, at least we have one thing in common, we both like CDT Audio


 I'm just picking at you.


----------



## CK1991

might have posted it before, but a former boss was describing the setup in his old s10. 
"i had 2 12s behind the front seat.
"so you had an extended cab?"
"no. i had the box right behind the seat. the woofers would hit the seat and vibrate it. you could really feel the bass."
"isnt that bad for the subs?"
"naw. they usually blew after a year though. they would start making weird noises. the surrounds were always torn up too from hitting the seats. i had some kenwoods that lasted like 2 years. they were awesome"

"


----------



## gstokes

CDT FAN said:


> I'm just picking at you.


No worries my friend, it's all good


----------



## hurrication

This is from a facebook group for local (to me) car audio enthusiasts. Dem Audiobahns tho..


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

He is so well informed.And has so much class.

Or or or or or NOT!


$1500 for Fi's. Not a very intelligent or thrifty choice.


----------



## SkizeR

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> He is so well informed.And has so much class.
> 
> Or or or or or NOT!
> 
> 
> $1500 for Fi's Not a very intelligent or thrifty choice.


maybe he had four of them?


----------



## chillaxing

hurrication said:


> This is from a facebook group for local (to me) car audio enthusiasts. Dem Audiobahns tho..


WTF.... And they want to keep lowering the standards in schools and make MJ legal. Don't get me wrong I'm a functioning smoker, but this right here is an example of why not to do it. 

Was he even speaking english?

Wait, maybe I sounded the same 15yrs ago...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

We were all ignorant in this hobby at one time or another. However, when someone talks/types like the dude in the above facebook post all hope is lost


----------



## DLO13

hurrication said:


> This is from a facebook group for local (to me) car audio enthusiasts. Dem Audiobahns tho..


Thank you for at least blocking my name before you post. 
But yeah. Hit dat 18hz doe.


----------



## SkizeR

DLO13 said:


> Thank you for at least blocking my name before you post.
> But yeah. Hit dat 18hz doe.


did you try putting it in a painters bucket? i bet you will hit 15hz


----------



## DLO13

SkizeR said:


> did you try putting it in a painters bucket? i bet you will hit 15hz


If that was my post I imagine myself having a retired crown Vic police cruiser in matte black with 24s. No painters buckets.


----------



## SkizeR

DLO13 said:


> If that was my post I imagine myself having a retired crown Vic police cruiser in matte black with 24s. No painters buckets.


id imagine a riced out chevy cavalier


----------



## HardCoreDore

DLO13 said:


> If that was my post I imagine myself having a retired crown Vic police cruiser in matte black with 24s. No painters buckets.


I saw a guy the other night who had a mid 90's Caprice station wagon. You know the one with the fake wood decals on the side... It was sitting on 24's and had a horrible distorted sound bellowing from it's stereo equipment. 

I wanted to flag him down and just ask... WHY??? What happened to you as a child that makes you think this is an acceptable form of transportation?


----------



## Bitter

"It doesn't matter where I put the fuse, it protects the whole wire so I put it back next to the amp so it's easy to change when it blows"


----------



## Niebur3

A few years ago, I got told by the manager at a local shop that has been around for about 30 years that there isn't a tweeter made that can play below 4,000Hz. I offered to let him see the crossover points on my P9 combo and listen to my tweeters (either Dynaudio MD102 or MD130's, I forget which at the time), but he declined.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Niebur3 said:


> A few years ago, I got told by the manager at a local shop that has been around for about 30 years that there isn't a tweeter made that can play below 4,000Hz. I offered to let him see the crossover points on my P9 combo and listen to my tweeters (either Dynaudio MD102 or MD130's, I forget which at the time), but he declined.


He probably figured out that he had been busted for being full of ****. Or he has only been around high fs tweeters his whole life.


----------



## rton20s

Niebur3 said:


> A few years ago, I got told by the manager at a local shop that has been around for about 30 years that there isn't a tweeter made that can play below 4,000Hz. I offered to let him see the crossover points on my P9 combo and listen to my tweeters (either Dynaudio MD102 or MD130's, I forget which at the time), but he declined.


I better go out and adjust my crossovers right away.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Bitter said:


> "It doesn't matter where I put the fuse, it protects the whole wire so I put it back next to the amp so it's easy to change when it blows"


This is too funny, but i must admit as a 16 year old I thought the same thing.


----------



## Darkrider

HardCoreDore said:


> This is too funny, but i must admit as a 16 year old I thought the same thing.


I saw the results of such folly when I was with a guy who caught his loaded out Honda Passport on fire one night. 

He had run his power wire under the back seat near where the seat locked in (folding rear sets for cargo). We were coming from downtown with a couple of chicks from work (been out drinking, etc.) and one of the girls was standing up and yelling out of his sunroof. He yelled at her to "sit down!" because the cops could be around. She did sit down....hard....onto the back seat. Within 15 seconds, smoke started pouring into the passenger compartment. He slammed on brakes, and we all exited. Most of the smoke was coming from the engine bay, so he popped hood - red hot power wire cut through the washer lines and everything else it touched. After we got it extinguished (not too much damage), we figured out what had happened. Her sitting down hard pinched the power wire to ground...and we all know what happens when power wire gets grounded. I asked him why he didn't have a fuse by the battery. He said:

"Well, I paid all that money for that gold Rockford Fosgate power block, I wanted to be able to _SEE_ it by my amp." 

I almost walked home.


----------



## gstokes

rton20s said:


> I better go out and adjust my crossovers right away.


Me too, 2.5kHz is way too low to cross a tweeter over


----------



## CK1991

From my dad
"Dont use line outs on your radio. Those are only for subs, so if you hook an amp into it then put normal speakers on it, it will blow them out since they aren't subs. Use the speaker level outputs and inputs because those are for the higher frequencies and won't blow your speakers"


----------



## gstokes

chillaxing said:


> WTF.... And they want to keep lowering the standards in schools and make MJ legal. Don't get me wrong I'm a functioning smoker, but this right here is an example of why not to do it.


lol, I think that cat was on something a bit stronger than Mary Jane...


----------



## ajsmcs

More tales from the world of Dumb Internet Reviews!

Today's Topic: *Abusing Tweeters and...Turn Down the Bass?*

_i bought a set of these because their were very good reviews on them. i do agree they do sound good. i had them at 90 watts rms and first day the tweeters got hot and burnt but the crossovers were fine. i dont understand why that happened i dont recommend this product i would go with a higher end tweeters _
*---->These tweeters were only rated for 60W rms...*

_The tweeter is clear,handles power well,I used as replacement for a infinity tweeter that I blew while I waited for replacement. Pushed 150 watts rms continously, doesn't go as high as infinty but never blew and so gave to my son when I got replacement and he loves them and beats the crap out of them and they won't blow
I just don't like the wiring setup should be stronger_
*--->THESE TWEETERS WERE ONLY RATED FOR 60Wrms!..?!?!?*

_i have these in my truck and they sound great but the cross over does not block tweeter. i melted all 4 of my tweeters on 75rms woofers still going strong took cross overs off because they shut woofer down at high volume. now i just use amp cross over and it works fine. IMO just by amp and run tweeters off radio and u will be happy. rms rating is for woofer only i wish i paid the 20$ more and got the better ones_ 
*---->You will be SO happy. Trust him he's an expert.*

_They Are Really Good. I Install this on My Scion XB 2010 and They Work Great. I have these about 6 Months Now and The Sound is Really Good But if You Have a 4 channel amp of 900 watts like I do, U need a EQ 4 sho because if You give them bass and have the Volume at a High Level, It wont sound Great at all so I have a EQ and lower down the Bass from them and Man, They do a Great Job but I am Going to Replace them soon with something that can handle some pretty good bass.
_*---->4 Sho.*

_i have a 2012 gmc extra cab with 2 sets of them running on a kicker 400.4 after about 2mins the tweets shut off took them back to my installer he turned my amp down to almost where my indash dvd was pushing them my indash is a 1400dvd pioneer bottem line dont need a amp_
*Because if you can't max the gain then what's the point of even using an amp?! *

_Very surprised by da sound very clear tweeters didnt hold up but fa mids r crisp fa da price cnt go wrong_
*You know I think you're onto something here.*

Regarding JBL GTi: _Awesome sound and Power handling...Speakers are very heavy...Packaging ( Aluminum case ) is what makes these speakers so expensive . Cardboard box with Styrofoam would have sufficed ._
*Yes it is definitely the aluminum case that makes these cost a lot.*

That's all for today!


----------



## SkizeR

ajsmcs said:


> *---->These tweeters were only rated for 60W rms...*
> 
> *--->THESE TWEETERS WERE ONLY RATED FOR 60Wrms!..?!?!?*


ever hear of headroom?


----------



## Lycancatt

the "whats the point of a amp if you cant turn the gain all the way up" that one got me good.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Going to replace them with something that can handle some pretty good bass.
>4 Sho.

Excellent.


----------



## Alex92

I had the unpleasant experience the other week of trying to make a sale on my monoblock, just a pioneer d9601 and this fool contacted me offering some boss 3000 watt amp as a swap, the headaches in trying to make him understand that it's not an even trade were painful. Not sure what his amp was fused for but I was being told that he wasn't sure even my monoblock would be enough for his 2000 watt subs or whatever he had. Just had to say to him that if he doesn't have the money then he can't have it.

It's funny though how fools get so caught up in peak numbers on boxes, if he actually had a sub that could take 2000 watts rms then I'd be impressed and smack my head at the same time if he blew his budget on a huge sub he will never be able to power adequately off his leftover budget


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitter

lol I don't even bother saying peak or RMS when talking car audio anymore, I only talk RMS and don't clarify it. I hear 'wow that sounds good for only 600W'.


----------



## Alex92

Most ads I try only give power ratings in rms, but found things are much easier to sell when your 2x150rms amp is advertised as 1000 watts ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

Alex92 said:


> I had the unpleasant experience the other week of trying to make a sale on my monoblock, just a pioneer d9601 and this fool contacted me offering some boss 3000 watt amp as a swap, the headaches in trying to make him understand that it's not an even trade were painful. Not sure what his amp was fused for but I was being told that he wasn't sure even my monoblock would be enough for his 2000 watt subs or whatever he had. Just had to say to him that if he doesn't have the money then he can't have it.
> 
> It's funny though how fools get so caught up in peak numbers on boxes, if he actually had a sub that could take 2000 watts rms then I'd be impressed and smack my head at the same time if he blew his budget on a huge sub he will never be able to power adequately off his leftover budget..


lol, it's the BOSS


----------



## Alex92

Whilst on the topics of dumb people, I've had a guy raving about barely pushing his system having his t1500.1bd amp on minimal gain and just using the "punch eq knob" insisting its not bass boost. I don't think he realises that it's a boost knob and that maybe his system is loud on minimal gain due to the possibility of 4-5v rca preouts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitter

Alex92 said:


> Most ads I try only give power ratings in rms, but found things are much easier to sell when your 2x150rms amp is advertised as 1000 watts ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well no problem for me, I never sell only buy. If I do sell it's only to someone I know.


----------



## Guy

> _Originally Posted by Guy
> I guess my favorite was the stoner who told me it was ok if a subwoofer had a blown voice coil..._





gstokes said:


> Not everyone who smokes weed is a stoner, so as not to insult a particular genre of people it would be more polite to replace that word with something more generalized..


I don't know what the heck Dan was on, but he did ask if I wanted to buy some Reds once. 
I think those are what stoners take when they run out of weed.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Guy said:


> I don't know what the heck Dan was on, but he did ask if I wanted to buy some Reds once.
> I think those are what stoners take when they run out of weed.


Reds are barbiturates. The trade name is Seconal. They and other barbiturates were widely used until the early 80's for all sorts of issues like anxiety and insomnia.They have been mostly replaced by Benzodiazepines like Valium, and Xanax as those drugs are much safer.


----------



## ajsmcs

My fiancée's boss was over our place, and saw the pile of old amps and speakers I had just finished replacing. 

"oh, you're into car stereos? I used to be way into back in the day. I had a real nice pair of 1500 Watt 12" Audiobahns that would make my car levitate."

I could only nod my head and say "Suuuuuree they did..." 

Much as I would've liked to, I believe it unwise to tell off my lady's boss. 

Course I couldve also said "You see how much better the Watt has gotten lately. My subs will do the same thing with only 700W!"


----------



## LaserSVT

"Want to check out my system?" 

I was dumb enough to say yes.


----------



## sirbOOm

Hillbilly SQ said:


> We were all ignorant in this hobby at one time or another. However, when someone talks/types like the dude in the above facebook post all hope is lost


Not all of us. My first subs were Image Dynamics IDQ 10's. Never mind they were installed in a maroon Saturn with "blue-chrome" spray painted Walmart hubcaps. And never mind that the plastic panels of the trunk door rattled so much I dismantled it entirely and my dad and I filled it with model clay and BB shot making it weigh so much that you couldn't pop the trunk open anymore. A few days later I learned about blue and black Dynamat but the above approach was my aeronautical engineer father's solution (never mind they use the same thing as Dynamat on airplanes and he could have suggested that). But that m'fer never rattled again, that's for sure.


----------



## HardCoreDore

sirbOOm said:


> Not all of us. My first subs were Image Dynamics IDQ 10's. Never mind they were installed in a maroon Saturn with "blue-chrome" spray painted Walmart hubcaps. And never mind that the plastic panels of the trunk door rattled so much I dismantled it entirely and my dad and I filled it with model clay and BB shot making it weigh so much that you couldn't pop the trunk open anymore. A few days later I learned about blue and black Dynamat but the above approach was my aeronautical engineer father's solution (never mind they use the same thing as Dynamat on airplanes and he could have suggested that). But that m'fer never rattled again, that's for sure.


That's like hauling around a concrete slab. Too funny. 

I had a Saturn with a system in it about 10 years ago. I was in college and the stereo was worth way more than the car. It was cheap transportation though...


----------



## Alex92

Little update, some goose that was on the hunt for a decent monoblock has put his collection up for sale, all the amps are rubbish for a sub, he's been trying to use 4 channel amps for I have no idea how many subs. I just wish he'd actually give me the chance to demonstrate that my 1200 watt rms amp will leave a big gap between what he's achieved with what he's trying to sell, pretty sure at best he could have run 150 watts to a sub if he bridged an amp properly.

Another small funny story I just remembered, another guy I know had a really nice clean diy sub and amp build in his boot, not the greatest gear but he had it done wrong, 2 4 channel amps, one running each sub, he was convinced if he hooked both to one amp he would lose half the power output. I heard the system and it had a strong lack in bass where I found he didn't even switch the amps to run a low pass filter to the subs, I offered to help and show him it will be fine if both subs were on one amp and he could use the other for the speakers in the car but he declined, disappeared for 20 mins and came back after taking half my advice switching to the low pass filter and didn't want to acknowledge any credit to me telling him to flip a switch. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael92

More watts = better. Never fails. In my old truck I had an 80PRS and an alpine (I forget) 5 channel amp. It could get very loud, and very clear. DUUDEE how many watts...idk..few hundred? Driving down the road? Probably 40-50 lol. 

Another I love, lower ohms is better. More powah. 

More recently I bought a newer 11' silverado and people think the Bose setup sounds good. Unreal. 

Sometimes I just shake my head, people ask why the voice sounds like its right above the steering wheel..no clue people. Guess it's magic


----------



## LaserSVT

Today I was told I aint got no bass. Look, I am proud of my system. Love how it sounds and how its hidden and I am proud of all the work I did to make sure the wires were just so and that i had the good parts and yada yada yada. So I am always happy to show it off.

Anyway, on to the story. So my shop is closed and I am there late because I am swaping out my perfectly good battery for an AGM. Dunno why but thats what I was doing. Guy comes in thats been to my shop before and he notices the power wire and says "Oh, you got a system?" Well kinda, just a little studio for myself really. I have the back seat down so he sees the two big JL amps and asks to hear it. I know he is a bass head because i heard his car rattle from a block away. So I put in "Get Low" and just push the system. Its not breath taking or anything but you wanna sneeze because of nose hairs vibrating.
We get out and he said "You can hear everything but you aint got no bass. That aint loud. Come check my whip." (yes, he said whip). Its an 89 Caprice and he wont tell me what he has only to go sit in the car and he pounds some gangsta rap. I couldnt understand a word, not because the artist wasnt speaking clearly, the speakers were begging for mercy. I think it was only the Kicker 4x6 in the dash as far as "highs" went. I couldnt tell how good or bad the bass was because the car rattled so bad that was all i could hear.
He pops the trunk and there are the mandatory Kicker Comp 12" subs in a ported box large enough for a pair of CV Stroker 18"s. I amso see two very tiny "BOSS 3000 WATTS!" amps and speaker wire as power wire. I can also hear some vocals in the subs and pretty much nothing below 50hz. LOL

Here comes the stupidest thing said.
"See yo truck aint got no bass because you need at least 3000 watts. You hear how much my car rattles? Yo truck dont rattle at all so I knows (yes, plural) mines is louder. You need to get rid of that fake amp and get some of these! *points at the BOSS 3000 watt amps with a 20amp fuse*"


----------



## moparman1

??????


----------



## LaserSVT

I forgot to add when I tried to explain why my truck does not rattle he interrupted and said that I need to yank all that mat out so I can really "vibe" my truck.


----------



## Alex92

Omg that's gold, I sat in somebody's commodore the other day, just 2 kicker comps running off a tidy little pioneer Gm-d8601 (not much but ample power for them) and he turns up the boost and everything, it was just a buzz box, I swear the subs could barely hit a low note, meanwhile it sounded like there was only one working tweeter in his car with no mids. I think the funnier part is when people like that actually think their system sounds good....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

stupidest thing ive heard the past couple weeks.. anything out of XSIV SPL's mouth. well, keyboard


----------



## Victor_inox

Saddest part of such stories is those people never learn and don`t even try explaining to them that 20A fused amplifier at very optimistic pseudo scientific way can only make 288 watt before fuse blows at 14.4V that is at 100% efficiency. and there absofuckinglutely NOTHING you can say to convince those people. cheapest improvement to any system is to increase perceived power in the form of 5000W label or why not 20000W. 
I so want to just make some embossed plastic logos and install them on every POS amp I see before selling them on CL to those people for big profit.


----------



## Alex92

While you're at it why not replace the factory amp fuses with the largest ones you can, help sell them on it saying others can only take x amount of amps and this ones got larger fuses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox

Alex92 said:


> While you're at it why not replace the factory amp fuses with the largest ones you can, help sell them on it saying others can only take x amount of amps and this ones got larger fuses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now that is a business plan, I`ll pay you royalties. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

oh **** i cant believe i forgot this. i started my tech support/graphic design job yesterday at a local audio distributor. im gunna have tons of these stories now. first call today was a guy who got a cheap package consisting of a micro amp, a no name brand head unit, and some pyle speakers (i know, this place sells the ****tiest ****, but they pay me well to do what i already do for free). he explains that he just wants to know how to hook up the radio to the amp since hes never done this before, and that he doesnt have them with him since he wasnt at home. i told him how. "nah, mine doesnt have those rca outputs on it".. me: "did you check".. "yeah they dont have it".. me: "how did you check if you dont have it in front of you". "well i dont think it does"... i dismissed him saying well when you get home check. he then said "oh, why do you sell me a 800 watt amp with 400 watt speakers" i didnt want to say something like "yeah good luck getting that amp to even put out close to 400 let alone 800 with that 10 amp fuse and 16 gauge power wire, but i just explained dynamics and he said "riiiiiiight, cause im gunna believe you on that one".. if your not gunna believe me then why are you calling or even asking?


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> stupidest thing ive heard the past couple weeks.. anything out of XSIV SPL's mouth. well, keyboard


Come on he has strong competition.


----------



## Victor_inox

LaserSVT said:


> "Want to check out my system?"
> 
> I was dumb enough to say yes.



problem of many people these days inability to say "NO".


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> Come on he has strong competition.


nah. at least the other guy is a noob. well idk if xsiv is a noob. cant tell


----------



## Victor_inox

support calls stories among best, I have a huge collection .Bellow is my favorite.

One time two sheriffs deputies searched for power button on computer for 20 minutes. 
after question what do they see 1 inch lower CD tray They asked me what CD tray is.
they had no clue where to put cd in that computer and all it has a floppy disk hole and cap holder. I`m not kidding. I asked them how exactly they use cap holder, after two minutes delay of thinking what an idiot I am they said that they push a button on front and it slowly extends out. after that they put coffee cap in it. I swear to GOD that`s true. I said OK what do you see one inch under it. they answered desk. somehow I guessed that they put computer tower flat on the desk. Then I asked if that tower was vertical what would be 1 inch under cap holder. they said there is calendar attached to it.
I suggested removing that calendar as power button was covered by it.


----------



## Bitter

"you can't use home audio speakers in a car because they're 8 ohm and car amps can't run 8 ohm speakers" 

ORLY?


----------



## Victor_inox

Bitter said:


> "you can't use home audio speakers in a car because they're 8 ohm and car amps can't run 8 ohm speakers"
> 
> ORLY?


 "not all of them 8Ohm" real quick to confuse him even more. Explaining why he is incorrect is funny by itself.


----------



## Bitter

I really just dove off on a tangent about wiring speakers to present different loads and then he back tracked saying he was talking about head unit power (in a discussion about subwoofers). I explained that that would be like talking about the best bait for blue gill on a charter boat in the Atlantic.


----------



## SkizeR

Bitter said:


> I really just dove off on a tangent about wiring speakers to present different loads and then he back tracked saying he was talking about head unit power (in a discussion about subwoofers). I explained that that would be like talking about the best bait for blue gill on a charter boat in the Atlantic.


bread. they love bread


----------



## Bitter

Anise extract.


----------



## Victor_inox

Bitter said:


> Anise extract.


----------



## Bitter

Blue gill and small mouth (and many other fish) go NUTZ over bait dipped in anise extract. I've seen blue gill froth up the water like piranha over an anise soaked rubber worm.


----------



## Guy

Yep!  we used to use anise bait for bluegill on a little private lake and couldn't keep them off the hook.


----------



## brianroe

Try,

Subwoofer started smoking?
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150516003135AAt2V8Y

or this,
When I turn up the bass in my car my trunk garnish rattles?
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150515053433AAqG0Kc

or (my favorite)
Is playing loud music bad for your car?
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150518142804AAmD1Je

or,
What is fster ubs 1 or usb 2 i ned to no now n1 of u nerdz can help?
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150515212632AArF55J


----------



## HardCoreDore

brianroe said:


> Try,
> 
> Subwoofer started smoking?
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150516003135AAt2V8Y
> 
> or this,
> When I turn up the bass in my car my trunk garnish rattles?
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150515053433AAqG0Kc
> 
> or (my favorite)
> Is playing loud music bad for your car?
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150518142804AAmD1Je
> 
> or,
> What is fster ubs 1 or usb 2 i ned to no now n1 of u nerdz can help?
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150515212632AArF55J


I wouldn't advise anyone spend too much time with the brain-trust known as Yahoo Answers. I read a few of the comments and I now wish I hadn't. I can actually feel brain cells dying in my skull. Stay away... It's just not worth it


----------



## ajsmcs

brianroe said:


> Try,
> What is fster ubs 1 or usb 2 i ned to no now n1 of u nerdz can help?
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150515212632AArF55J



_Sure I can help! Here, I've fixed it for you: "Which is faster: USB 1 or USB 2? I'd really appreciate the help of anyone technically-minded, as my neanderthal brain never considered that the one with the bigger number is _ probably _ the better one._

lol I also think its funny any time someone expects an immediate response to a question anywhere on the internet, like they're Jack Bauer and it's _really_ damn important or something. In my head I always read them like this:
_"I must know NOW! RIGHT THIS SECOND! Right now! Which is it?! UBS 1 or USB 2?! TELL ME!!! I must know!!! NOW!!! Time is of the essence, and without the help of U NERDZ, it will be the end of life on Earth as we know it!"_


----------



## jonah1810

This thread has been great for learning what not to say bahahaha


----------



## Darth SQ

Well it wasn't so much something that was said........




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ajsmcs

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well it wasn't so much something that was said........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Everything about that hurts. X(


----------



## SkizeR

is that the van that i think it is?


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well it wasn't so much something that was said........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I don't see the issue.


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> is that the van that i think it is?


No.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Just doing some research while doing an install on a Mazda 6 and came across this gem: 

"A crossover filter has active components, likely requires its own power supply.
A band pass filter is at worse, an electrolytic capacitor, at best, some inductors and multiple capacitors. These are the little red, blue, green cylinders bridging the leads on a cheap system"

A little information is a dangerous thing!


----------



## Niebur3

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2448650-post17.html

This is by an install manager at Car Toys and just posted here on DIYMA.


----------



## SkizeR

Niebur3 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2448650-post17.html
> 
> This is by an install manager at Car Toys and just posted here on DIYMA.


this is funny you posted that. i was laying in bed at 2:30 am when he posted it and checked tapatalk right before falling asleep.. i read that, jumped out of bed and onto my desktop to question wtf he was talking about. that caused me to wake up and not fall asleep till 4 30 am lol


----------



## Niebur3

SkizeR said:


> this is funny you posted that. i was laying in bed at 2:30 am when he posted it and checked tapatalk right before falling asleep.. i read that, jumped out of bed and onto my desktop to question wtf he was talking about. that caused me to wake up and not fall asleep till 4 30 am lol


I saw what you responded, asking him if he was joking and could tell, he didn't get what you were referring to. His post was serious and he truly believes it....lol.

And people wonder why car audio is dying, this is a so-called expert.


----------



## SkizeR

Niebur3 said:


> I saw what you responded, asking him if he was joking and could tell, he didn't get what you were referring to. His post was serious and he truly believes it....lol.
> 
> And people wonder why car audio is dying, this is a so-called expert.


wait.. he actually was serious about that? fuuuuuuckk dude


----------



## truckerfte

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well it wasn't so much something that was said........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Another Bateman experiment?


----------



## Darkrider

SkizeR said:


> wait.. he actually was serious about that? fuuuuuuckk dude


When I read it, I had the same face your avatar has. I guess my Camaro isn't SQ, and I tried so hard.

His advice reminds me a lot of what a local store owner told me, and I think I posted it earlier. He said that the only reason companies even make 2ohm speakers is so that they are louder on a sound board and it makes people want to buy the louder speakers. 2ohm drivers are only a marketing ploy - who knew?!?!?


----------



## SkizeR

Darkrider said:


> When I read it, I had the same face your avatar has. I guess my Camaro isn't SQ, and I tried so hard.
> 
> His advice reminds me a lot of what a local store owner told me, and I think I posted it earlier. He said that the only reason companies even make 2ohm speakers is so that they are louder on a sound board and it makes people want to buy the louder speakers. 2ohm drivers are only a marketing ploy - who knew?!?!?


more like why the hell ARENT ALL speakers 2 ohm :/

like why limit them like that when 99% of amps can handle 2 ohm loads


----------



## Theslaking

SkizeR said:


> wait.. he actually was serious about that? fuuuuuuckk dude


Your reaction is signature worthy. So what does he mean? His 4 ohm Pyle's speakers sound better than someone's 2 ohm Morels?

Edit: I just wanted beat the "Mr Know It All" . I do realize most Morels are 4ohm ( well some 8).
It. Was just an example


----------



## SkizeR

Theslaking said:


> Your reaction is signature worthy. So what does he mean? His 4 ohm Pyle's speakers sound better than someone's 2 ohm Morels?


do it you wont 

but really, i have not a clue where someone even comes up with that idea


----------



## Darth SQ

SkizeR said:


> is that the van that i think it is?


LOL! No. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL! No.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


oh ok.


but really, why did you post that? i dont get it


----------



## ajsmcs

That's why there are way more sketchy audio installers than legit ones. Some people get the idea that just because they can put in a subwoofer that suddenly they're also an expert on acoustics and electrical engineering. 

It takes knowledge of both to do it right, and some people are content to just regurgitate baseless hearsay instead of actually learning their trade.


----------



## HardCoreDore

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well it wasn't so much something that was said........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Holy blind-spot Batman!


----------



## SkizeR

HardCoreDore said:


> Holy blind-spot Batman!


yeah i cant even see much through the stock 2012 honda civic pillars, let alone having 2 oversized monitors on my dash


----------



## HardCoreDore

SkizeR said:


> yeah i cant even see much through the stock 2012 honda civic pillars, let alone having 2 oversized monitors on my dash


I have an '07 Si coupe. On several occasions I've almost hit a pedestrian in a parking lot b/c they were walking right in the blind spot. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Bitter

"aluminum cable is better because it won't go rotten like copper does up by the battery"


----------



## Bitter

Seems applicable to this thread.


----------



## Victor_inox

Bitter said:


> Seems applicable to this thread.


----------



## 1996blackmax

This is going way back...."W6's only sound good if you run one or three"....first generation...


----------



## mmnjtwa

"The JVC radios are louder and sound better than the Alpines because the numbers on the volume goes higher."


----------



## Bminus

The other day I was talking to a friend about how close I was to getting all my equipment for my system in my truck.
Me: "I think ive only got like $600 left and I can tear my truck apart and install everything"
Friend: *shakes his head* "How much have you spent already?"
Me: "Like $3k"
Friend: *continues shaking his head* "How can you spend that much money on a sound system?"
Me: "Easy!!! Plus some of the stuff I got is used so I saved a little bit"
Friend: (Not knowing any of the equipment I have or how its going to be used) "I would never spend that much on a sound system. Tops $1500. 

I get the feeling hes asuming that 3k buys like 10k watts worth of amps and like 10 12's. And I like how he just took what I had spent, cut it in half, and decided that was the best "bang for your buck" amount for a sound system in a vehicle.


----------



## Woosey

mmnjtwa said:


> "The JVC radios are louder and sound better than the Alpines because the numbers on the volume goes higher."


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sRhuh8Aphc


----------



## HardCoreDore

Woosey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sRhuh8Aphc


I was thinking of the same movie but I couldn't find a meme I liked. The video is much better anyway. 

"You see it's one louda"...


----------



## gstokes

The stupidest thing audio wise was said by me the other day when i mentioned that three amplifiers would split preamp voltage, now that was stupid and i admit it..
too much wacky tobaccy..


----------



## Alex92

Woosey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sRhuh8Aphc











Very old photo I remembered seeing 6 years ago from my uni days, it's so fitting for this


----------



## Darth SQ

SkizeR said:


> oh ok.
> 
> 
> but really, why did you post that? i dont get it


This is your car isn't it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## LaserSVT

Yesterday in my shop while I was setting up a set of Focal K2 3-way components in a door.....

"What brand are those and how much they cost?"
I tell them.
"Thats stupid! I have 3 ways that look much better and they were only $100."
I ask what they are.
"Sony X-men"
Sony X-plode I correct as i chuckle.
"No, they are red like Iron Man."
........ thats the Avengers....
"Oh? Well they look better any way and bet they sound better. How can you afford speakers like that?"
*having had enough* Your car is done sir, I would recommend to not pour brake fluid in your power steering reservoir again. Or do, I am looking at some Brax amps.


----------



## Victor_inox

It`s sad not stupid. Stupid is that their mind is set and no matter what you say or do will change that.


----------



## hurrication

Bminus said:


> The other day I was talking to a friend about how close I was to getting all my equipment for my system in my truck.
> Me: "I think ive only got like $600 left and I can tear my truck apart and install everything"
> Friend: *shakes his head* "How much have you spent already?"
> Me: "Like $3k"
> Friend: *continues shaking his head* "How can you spend that much money on a sound system?"
> Me: "Easy!!! Plus some of the stuff I got is used so I saved a little bit"
> Friend: (Not knowing any of the equipment I have or how its going to be used) "I would never spend that much on a sound system. Tops $1500.
> 
> I get the feeling hes asuming that 3k buys like 10k watts worth of amps and like 10 12's. And I like how he just took what I had spent, cut it in half, and decided that was the best "bang for your buck" amount for a sound system in a vehicle.


Man, I kinda agree with your friend. Not sure if it qualifies as a "stupidest thing I've heard". I wouldn't even spend as much as he would, but then again I'm not one to drop thousands of dollars to chase that last 10% in a vehicle install. You can't fault someone for not having expensive taste or being a big spender. :beerchug:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

hurrication said:


> Man, I kinda agree with your friend. Not sure if it qualifies as a "stupidest thing I've heard". I wouldn't even spend as much as he would, but then again I'm not one to drop thousands of dollars to chase that last 10% in a vehicle install. You can't fault someone for not having expensive taste or being a big spender. :beerchug:


Yup no argument there. I've spent more than I care to think about over the past decade on car audio but have learned that you don't need to spend too much for great sound. I have about $1800 worth or gear (my price) in my ride now and it sounds the best it has ever sounded.


----------



## Bitter

I've spent too much too but not even close to what you guys spend. It sounds good enough to me but is far far from what any of you would call a good system. I don't even bother listing off what I have since I'll just get a 'that's a cute "system" you got there kid' remarks. :rofl:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Bitter said:


> I've spent too much too but not even close to what you guys spend. It sounds good enough to me but is far far from what any of you would call a good system. I don't even bother listing off what I have since I'll just get a 'that's a cute "system" you got there kid' remarks. :rofl:


It's not what you have but how you use it. I've been blown away by ultra shoestring budget installs because the owner took extra care with the install and tuned they best they could with what they had. Some just plain got lucky:laugh: On the flipside I've been disappointed by big money gear with poor install and/or tune. I guess it all comes down to expectations. The higher your expectations the higher the chances you have of being disappointed.


----------



## Bitter

Oh yea, I've used my 3 band EQ to the maxxx. 

I do know what you mean though, I keep my expectations low for my own stuff so I'm always surprised. I expected the TB 6x9's to sound much flatter than they are even running on a decent amp like a 300/2. There's no excuse my Kappa 5x7's up front though, that was just 'what's the bestest cheapest coax 5x7 I can get?'. I'm not hardcore car audio because I didn't drill holes in my pillars for component tweaters. Running the speaker cable through the bulkhead connectors at the door pass throughs was bad enough!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I refuse to drill holes in my pillars for tweeters. I'd rather secure them to the top of the dash and mount them on axis in the corners. I also don't like the look of pillar or sail "blobs" to put midranges in. Just not my style. Not knocking people who do it because when done right they can look "decent enough" and sound amazing but just too obvious what's going on for my comfort in this dangerous city I live near and work/run around in.


----------



## Bitter

I should hang them from the ceiling like the ghetto blaster cars have!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Put 'em in the grill yo!


----------



## schmiddr2

I don't know where to post this but it's pretty stupid.


----------



## HardCoreDore

schmiddr2 said:


> I don't know where to post this but it's pretty stupid.


Oh crap this in Middle Tennessee. I must say this is pretty much part for the course around here.


----------



## mmnjtwa

HardCoreDore said:


> Oh crap this in Middle Tennessee. I must say this is pretty much part for the course around here.


Not much better than what you see around New Orleans. You should see some of the things I've encountered, especially when I was working in car audio at Circuit City. 

I had some guy, who came in to get a system installed, who rattle can spray painted his entire care, including his hubcaps, because he didn't have enough money for both a system and paint job. He obviously felt some bump in his trunk was more important than a professionally painted car.

Oh the stories I could tell people if I had the time... :laugh:


----------



## HardCoreDore

mmnjtwa said:


> Not much better than what you see around New Orleans. You should see some of the things I've encountered, especially when I was working in car audio at Circuit City.
> 
> I had some guy, who came in to get a system installed, who rattle can spray painted his entire care, including his hubcaps, because he didn't have enough money for both a system and paint job. He obviously felt some bump in his trunk was more important than a professionally painted car.
> 
> Oh the stories I could tell people if I had the time... :laugh:


I have a couple of old square cut-out solobaric sub boxes listed on Craigslist. A kid stopped by and he spent his last $30 to buy one. I asked when he got paid again and he said a week. 

I considered just giving him the box, but I figured the life lesson learned from "spending your last dime on an enclosure" was too valuable to pass up.


----------



## SkizeR

Edzyy tagged me in a post on facebook that makes me want to stab myself in the eyes with a fork, then rub them with rock salt...

"99prs the 1400$ radio, a set of linear power components on factory radio has more clarity"


----------



## ImK'ed

Clearly an idiot or just joking


----------



## SkizeR

ImK'ed said:


> Clearly an idiot or just joking


an idiot. two days ago he was in the ssq group and he couldnt grasp why mid bass in the center console wouldnt work out. his install was also a road-side fire waiting to happen


----------



## mmnjtwa

HardCoreDore said:


> I have a couple of old square cut-out solobaric sub boxes listed on Craigslist. A kid stopped by and he spent his last $30 to buy one. I asked when he got paid again and he said a week.
> 
> I considered just giving him the box, but I figured the life lesson learned from "spending your last dime on an enclosure" was too valuable to pass up.


My dad has a used car lot. I clearly recalled one of the cars from his lot show up to get about $1500 worth of equipment installed in it. I called me dad to let him know one of his vehicles just pulled up. Apparently, my dad let the guy go that day on "90 days same as cash" financing for less than what the guy just spent on the system. Clearly, having bass in the trunk was far more important that just paying for the car right away.


----------



## ImK'ed

SkizeR said:


> an idiot. two days ago he was in the ssq group and he couldnt grasp why mid bass in the center console wouldnt work out. his install was also a road-side fire waiting to happen



Makes sense lol! Theres so many out there lile this, these guys are lucky cars run on 12v and not 120volts


----------



## Aldaa

So I go to a community college in Bumfuck, Alabama... lots of ******* kids with NO idea about anything at all, especially when it pertains to car audio. 

Everyone around here has a box with an Xplod 12" and a mix of some other random 12" they found for 20 dollars, usually running off a "1000w+ amp".

Here are 2 of my favorite stories featuring kids in my class: names are obviously changed ^_^

Bob just bought a used ranger and crammed this 2x10 box with one of the bright red pentagon Xplods, and some cheapo Kicker or Pioneer/Rockford/who knows? He says some **** like "man, i need to get me another box cuz this one barely fits behind my seats, but i don't wanna lose all this volume i got.", so I said "dude, just measure the amount of space you got back there, and make the box a little more shallow." Bob replies with "but i like the way it sounds now and it's gonna change if i do that." I say "well, with those two mismatched subs, you won't notice much of a difference." 

Bob ends up saying some crap like "man these things hit really hard, I'm gonna have to end up getting some custom glass cuz these things might blow my windows out." :lol: :shocked2:

*Seriously?* Like, this kid was being _dead serious_ about thinking this is possible.


Story two:

Today, Jim overheard me talking about my subs and the new system I was getting ready to put in my car. No one in my class knows what infinite baffle is, or active systems, midbass, 3 way (is that like a threesome?), or anything closely related to quality car audio. I don't really expect them to, because at one point, I was only interested in bass as well. So Jim hears me say I'm about to run 2 15s IB in my trunk, and he asks what I've got now. How do you explain what Adire Audio is to someone who's never heard of anything besides Kicker/Boss/Sony? 

I don't claim to have the best system or anything even remotely close to it. I'm satisfied with my system for now, and I like letting people hear it, because people in my area haven't had experience with "sound quality". So I told him I've got two Adire Shivas in a sealed box, running off an old school JBL 1200.1. He says "man I built this box outta plexiglass like that *makes a gesture towards the thickness* with a 12 in it and it blew the damn windshield out of my friend's truck." 

There is no doubt in this kid's mind that he's actually telling the truth here. Like, somehow in his warped little brain, he's trying to convince me that a single 12" sub blew a ****ing piece of glass, let alone a windshield, out of this "friend's" truck. 

Do you ever notice how it's always their friend's vehicle? My system cranked to the max level I feel comfortable with can't even produce a hair trick, so what makes these kids think their flea market swap meet 25 dollar speakers are going to remove a windshield? I don't care if they had a ported box with 15 Boss subs, there's no way you're gonna blow that windshield out, even if it was taped on. 

What's with kids having to try and one up another? 


-____________________- <- my face right now

Edit: Also forgot that Bob from the first story was trying to tell me today that "his friend bought 2 Boss subs and an amp from walmart and it hits nearly as hard as mine do." Keep in mind that these kids aren't being aggressive about it and trying to say my **** sounds bad. They were wide-eyed when I let them hear my Shivas, but it's like they feel the need to act like someone they knew had something that sounded just as good.


----------



## Aldaa

More stories from my class are probably coming soon if you wanna hear more. There's no way I can make this **** up... everyone in my class with a car has some sort of wally world special in their trunk and a truck bed full of stupid comments to go along with it, lol.


----------



## SkizeR

i ****ing love this thread..


----------



## Alex92

Aldaa said:


> More stories from my class are probably coming soon if you wanna hear more. There's no way I can make this **** up... everyone in my class with a car has some sort of wally world special in their trunk and a truck bed full of stupid comments to go along with it, lol.



Please add more stories when you get them, I love this stuff 


Sent from my bird using Tapatalk


----------



## 1996blackmax

Yes, more stories would be fun to read.


----------



## Victor_inox




----------



## 1996blackmax

Ha! I need one of those!


----------



## SkizeR

someone actually needs to invent that.


----------



## Alex92

SkizeR said:


> someone actually needs to invent that.



Invent a docking thing in the dash for iPods? I know Sony did it ages ago, added a small compartment within the head unit to plug in and conceal the iPod or phone


Sent from my bird using Tapatalk


----------



## 1996blackmax

I remember those, but it would be cool to just put it in there


----------



## Victor_inox

1996blackmax said:


> I remember those, but it would be cool to just put it in there



wireless charging and bluetooth is how it`s done these days,no one will be making commercially available docks anymore. no demand.


----------



## 1996blackmax

I'm old school then....I plug mine in via the built USB in my car. For convenience wireless is nice.


----------



## SkizeR

1996blackmax said:


> I'm old school then....I plug mine in via the built USB in my car. For convenience wireless is nice.


damn, you know technology is advancing quick when you say usb is oldschool :laugh:


----------



## 1996blackmax

SkizeR said:


> damn, you know technology is advancing quick when you say usb is oldschool :laugh:


Yup, sure is


----------



## HardCoreDore

SkizeR said:


> damn, you know technology is advancing quick when you say usb is oldschool :laugh:


Hell! I'm still burning MP3 data disks. My head unit is so old school my only other option is WAV files via a Sony Magic Gate memory stick. 

I tried to upgrade to the 80PRS a few months ago but the quality just didn't compare to my old Eclipse unit. 

The irony of this conversation is that none of this equipment is truly old school. I remember being bummed out back in the mid 90's that my Alpine unit wouldn't play a burned cd. It wasn't even MP3s, it was just music files.


----------



## Alex92

HardCoreDore said:


> Hell! I'm still burning MP3 data disks. My head unit is so old school my only other option is WAV files via a Sony Magic Gate memory stick.
> 
> I tried to upgrade to the 80PRS a few months ago but the quality just didn't compare to my old Eclipse unit.
> 
> The irony of this conversation is that none of this equipment is truly old school. I remember being bummed out back in the mid 90's that my Alpine unit wouldn't play a burned cd. It wasn't even MP3s, it was just music files.



I was so close to buying one of them head units the other month but got put off that I couldn't run my iPod to it, so handy doing that now, having your entire music library on a single device


Sent from my bird using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore

Yea, I'm sure if I ever owned a deck with a USB input, i'd never look back. My biggest issue now is finding a replacement for this Eclipse when it goes bad. I can afford a P99, but damn that's a lot of money! It's just the principal really. I may try an find another CD7000 or preferably a CD7200 MKII (the newer version of my deck).


----------



## CK1991

HardCoreDore said:


> Hell! I'm still burning MP3 data disks. My head unit is so old school my only other option is WAV files via a Sony Magic Gate memory stick.
> 
> I tried to upgrade to the 80PRS a few months ago but the quality just didn't compare to my old Eclipse unit.
> 
> The irony of this conversation is that none of this equipment is truly old school. I remember being bummed out back in the mid 90's that my Alpine unit wouldn't play a burned cd. It wasn't even MP3s, it was just music files.


i just got an 80prs. its cool and all, but man it feels CHEAP. ill probably upgrade to a p99 in a couple years (unless something cooler comes out). compared to my old pioneer fhp5000mp/ deq9200 combo, the face just feels so cheap. Hell, it feels cheaper than the 100 dollar special kenwoods and sonys ive had. TBH, the big reason i upgraded was the ability to read off a harddrive (with full text). the built in time alignment/ eq/ crossover was just a plus (so i dont have to install my PG 215ix eq and AC 4xs crossover)


----------



## LaserSVT

*when showing a friend my newest order*
Why would you pay that much for a speaker from a company that cant even spell their name? It cant be 10 times better than my Kenwood coaxials.


----------



## CK1991

LaserSVT said:


> *when showing a friend my newest order*
> Why would you pay that much for a speaker from a company that cant even spell their name? It cant be 10 times better than my Kenwood coaxials.


what kind of speakers were they?


----------



## LaserSVT

Sinfoni


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


> *when showing a friend my newest order*
> Why would you pay that much for a speaker from a company that cant even spell their name? It cant be 10 times better than my Kenwood coaxials.


1) what does that first part even mean lol.. 2) yes, yes it can.. 3) did the tweeters arrive safely?


----------



## LaserSVT

FedEx is holding them hostage. Bastages.


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


> FedEx is holding them hostage. Bastages.


WHAT?! i said no sig required. ****in kooks


----------



## Instaburn

These rca's are better because they have "magnetic flux core"... 
And..
"Michael Jackson uses these cables on his equipment"..


----------



## CK1991

Instaburn said:


> These rca's are better because they have "magnetic flux core"...
> And..
> "Michael Jackson uses these cables on his equipment"..


Shimona.....He He


----------



## Aussie-focus

About 15 years ago I did some part time install work at a local shop when they had big jobs or to many jobs on.
There was a guy turning up there every week to tell us his big build was nearly done and he wanted to join the local car audio club. The head installer were I worked was the president of the club.
Anyway after about 6 weeks the guy finally turns up with his big install finally finished and we go out for a look at his install.
He had 2 sets of 6" coaxial speakers in the front, a set of 6x9s in the rear and a 8" sub plus a 12" sub
Now all this is wired straight to the head unit and not a amp to be seen any were but I am not sure if that's the worst part or the fact the 4 coaxial 6" speakers are on the front passenger floor, the 6x9s are on the rear floor and both subs not in boxes are sitting on the back seat.
As we are standing there with our mouths open he then turns around and asks the head installer if he can get a job doing install work.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Aussie-focus said:


> About 15 years ago I did some part time install work at a local shop when they had big jobs or to many jobs on.
> There was a guy turning up there every week to tell us his big build was nearly done and he wanted to join the local car audio club. The head installer were I worked was the president of the club.
> Anyway after about 6 weeks the guy finally turns up with his big install finally finished and we go out for a look at his install.
> He had 2 sets of 6" coaxial speakers in the front, a set of 6x9s in the rear and a 8" sub plus a 12" sub
> Now all this is wired straight to the head unit and not a amp to be seen any were but I am not sure if that's the worst part or the fact the 4 coaxial 6" speakers are on the front passenger floor, the 6x9s are on the rear floor and both subs not in boxes are sitting on the back seat.
> As we are standing there with our mouths open he then turns around and asks the head installer if he can get a job doing install work.


I can't find the video, but it's been posted here before. There's a kid from New Orleans that has a bunch of bullhorns in his car. It's the video where the kid keeps counting the speakers...

Someone post that ****, I need a good laugh


----------



## Aussie-focus

I know when I started out I brought some " not so wise choices" (and probably again recently :-( )
Well it wasn't like boss crap (think there was or still is a boss brand ?) But lower end alpine/pioneer gear.
Anyway about my 3rd attempt at a install a mate of mine calls me up and says he brought a whole system for what I paid for 1 amp.
A couple weeks later he rocks up with his car and says be can't get his subs to work.
So I go look at his $600 system. It's a tape deck and 6 cd stacker, 6" coaxial ' s in the front a set of 6x9s in the rear shelf and 2 x 8" subs and 2 amps both rated at 1000 watts or so.
Anyway he has the two 8" subs running of 1 of the 1000 watt amps and there hardly moving but there is no bass at all.
But that was not the worst of it. He and his dad made some really really nice ports for the subs out of some very nice wood. Problem was there was 6 of them and the inside diameter was about 1/2" 
So first thing I did was pop the ports out and screwed a bit of mdf over the holes and all of a sudden there is some bass, not much but it was there.
So next I remove his 1000 watt amp and install a pioneer amp that I no longer needed and I think it was about 50 watts X2 and 2 ohm stable.
Any way as I am installing the pioneer amp he is saying it's a waste of time if his 1000w won't push the subs he needs a 2000w amp.
Anyway needles to say the little pioneer had more grunt than the subs could handle and he still could not fathom why this little amp was more powerful than his amp.
I wish I could remember the brand name, I think boss would have been a step up.


----------



## LaserSVT

Before I had my drivers license I was into home audio and had quite the nice home stereo. So as soon as I could drive I was ready for sounds. My first two stereo systems though......
First stereo was in my friends car. 1982 Civic. Two 15" Pyramid subs with the clear cone mounted "IB" in the hatch with a cardboard mounting surface, two portable radio speakers on the back seat and two Realistic 4" coaxial laid on top of the dash all ran off a Realistic tape deck that did not even have auto-reverse. LOL

My second system which was my first wasnt much better but was installed a bit better. 1984 ElCamino SS. Alpine 5" I cut into the doors, Rockford Series 1 3" mids in the dash locations and JBL 1" titanium tweeters on the top of the doors. Amps were two Realistic 80w amps that were an inch thick and about the side of a sheet of notebook paper. Front one fed a Realistic 3-way home crossover to the speakers and the other played a pair of JBL 8" subs in a compound push/pull configuration in Radio Shacks first car box. The amp was not brigeable and the EQ (Radio Shack) 1/2 din didnt have mono outputs so with some bass it sounded really bad. LOL Deck was Sonys first "pull-out" CD player.
Funny thing about it was that every installer in town (Maui Hawaii) was amazed how balanced and clean the system was. I had no idea what I was doing. LOL

Every time I think of that first stereo I ever installed I hang my head in shame wondering how culd I have been so stupid. LOL


----------



## hurrication

CK1991 said:


> Shimona.....He He


----------



## Woosey

Alex92 said:


> Very old photo I remembered seeing 6 years ago from my uni days, it's so fitting for this


lmao!!


----------



## Aldaa

Alright so I haven't been to class in a few days and this kid asks me "you gitcher new speakers yet?" Told him I haven't, and he says "man you see my speaker?"

So we go out to his truck and he shows me this raggedy ass box he built out of rotting plywood. It's ported with a radiator hose... I'm not making this crap up. It sounds soooooo bad. He says "man that sounds good don't it?" He's got this thing hooked up to a 2 channel Dual amp 

Yeah dude, it sounds amazing. Totally thumps as hard as mine! 

-_____-

I'll post a picture later


----------



## SkizeR

Aldaa said:


> Alright so I haven't been to class in a few days and this kid asks me "you gitcher new speakers yet?" Told him I haven't, and he says "man you see my speaker?"
> 
> So we go out to his truck and he shows me this raggedy ass box he built out of rotting plywood. It's ported with a radiator hose... I'm not making this crap up. It sounds soooooo bad. He says "man that sounds good don't it?" He's got this thing hooked up to a 2 channel Dual amp
> 
> Yeah dude, it sounds amazing. Totally thumps as hard as mine!
> 
> -_____-
> 
> I'll post a picture later


do them a favor and tell them straight up how ****ty it is


----------



## LBaudio

a guy, regular customer in friends caraudio shop asked to set gains on his amps, we did it, and after a couple of days he showed up again in shop...and guess what...all his gains were again set to max.....he said if amps are constructed to go to the max then they should be set that way, coz he want to use all power he payed for...lol....he would definitive need new amp ...the one thet goes to 11 or even better to 12


----------



## Darth SQ

Overheard this between two friends at an SPL event two years ago, "Not only is my dick bigger than yours, it sounds better too!".


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Overheard this between two friends at an SPL event two years ago, "Not only is my dick bigger than yours, it sounds better too!".
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## etroze

Quote from a coworker "I've bought so much JL equipment from local dealer that they gave me a free t-shirt" all I could do was roll my eyes and say that's a nice t-shirt but sure wasn't free. His reply was "what do you mean?" I stopped as I wasn't going to go into how much money he gave to them over the years.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Posted my old head unit on one of the local facebook car audio classifieds pages. And find a buyer so we meet up.

I had not pulled the deck prior to this because no point in pulling deck if somebody may not show up. Plus I wanted to show him that it functioned as it should.

I'm working on pulling deck out and I notice how sloppy I had left it when I installed it. I told him to please excuse my mess. I don't normally leave the wiring messy like that.

He said no worries, Im master mecp certified. Ive seen worse. So after he says that he asked what deck I was going to be swapping out for. I told him I just wanted to upgrade to something with active xovers. He just replied back with oh, the xovers in this wouldn't work. I just said not for active and he actually asked me what running active was. Shouldn't somebody who is master mecp certified know what this is?


----------



## maggie-g

Brian_smith06 said:


> Shouldn't somebody who is master mecp certified know what this is?



from my understanding that test is a joke. But, on the other hand, I have an SSCP certification and I have no friggin clue how I passed that test. Just good at guessing I suppose.


----------



## SkizeR

Brian_smith06 said:


> Posted my old head unit on one of the local facebook car audio classifieds pages. And find a buyer so we meet up.
> 
> I had not pulled the deck prior to this because no point in pulling deck if somebody may not show up. Plus I wanted to show him that it functioned as it should.
> 
> I'm working on pulling deck out and I notice how sloppy I had left it when I installed it. I told him to please excuse my mess. I don't normally leave the wiring messy like that.
> 
> He said no worries, Im master mecp certified. Ive seen worse. So after he says that he asked what deck I was going to be swapping out for. I told him I just wanted to upgrade to something with active xovers. He just replied back with oh, the xovers in this wouldn't work. I just said not for active and he actually asked me what running active was. Shouldn't somebody who is master mecp certified know what this is?


maybe he meant just regular joe shmoe mecp certified? in that case you dont really need to know anything about audio. just basic mobile electronics installations. im not sure if theres any audio specific questions when it comes to the higher mecp certification tests.


----------



## SkizeR

maggie-g said:


> from my understanding that test is a joke. But, on the other hand, I have an SSCP certification and I have no friggin clue how I passed that test. Just good at guessing I suppose.


the regular mecp certification yes. the master certification is actually really tough from what i know


----------



## Victor_inox

LBaudio said:


> a guy, regular customer in friends caraudio shop asked to set gains on his amps, we did it, and after a couple of days he showed up again in shop...and guess what...all his gains were again set to max.....he said if amps are constructed to go to the max then they should be set that way, coz he want to use all power he payed for...lol....he would definitive need new amp ...the one thet goes to 11 or even better to 12


----------



## Brian_smith06

SkizeR said:


> maybe he meant just regular joe shmoe mecp certified? in that case you dont really need to know anything about audio. just basic mobile electronics installations. im not sure if theres any audio specific questions when it comes to the higher mecp certification tests.


I double checked that he meant master and he is claiming master. 

that being said I suppose it could be more alarm stuff I suppose or just the more technical side not even having to do with the audio portion?

I'll admit I've never done an alarm/remote start. Always intimidated me.


----------



## SkizeR

what do you know.. no mecp masters in kansas hahahaha

Mobile Electronics Certified Professional - My Site


----------



## tyroneshoes

I went to a local shop that did showcars as they had tons of PG ti elite stuff for very cheap prices that I bought out for OS diyma members. I had a 880prs at the time and also had to explain what active setups were to them. They thought I would blow the speakers without passives but admitted that it sounded excellent. They would work on exotic cars and did amazing fiberglass stuff but just shows what a minority we are. This was before dsp became fairly popular in cars.


----------



## Brian_smith06

SkizeR said:


> what do you know.. no mecp masters in kansas hahahaha
> 
> Mobile Electronics Certified Professional - My Site


wow. didn't know I could actually look it up. Just as I suspected though. 

He also asked why I'm running big class a/b amps when I can tiny kicker class d that have way more power. I just said I got a good deal on the ones I have.


----------



## SkizeR

tyroneshoes said:


> I went to a local shop that did showcars as they had tons of PG ti elite stuff for very cheap prices that I bought out for OS diyma members. I had a 880prs at the time and also had to explain what active setups were to them. They thought I would blow the speakers without passives but admitted that it sounded excellent. They would work on exotic cars and did amazing fiberglass stuff but just shows what a minority we are. This was before dsp became fairly popular in cars.


in the NJ area? what shop?


----------



## Aldaa




----------



## Victor_inox

Aldaa said:


>


:laugh::laugh:Scarier part is that same people probably build your house.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Aldaa said:


>


Wow!... Just wow... This reminds me of a set up a friend had in high school. He had 2 6×9s mounted in two Nike shoe boxes laying in his back floorboard. He even went to the trouble to cut a couple holes to use as "ports". He was a good dude, but not the sharpest knife...


----------



## Aldaa

Not sure if you can see it, but there's actually a 6x9 free air leaned up against the left side of the box, lol


----------



## Victor_inox

Aldaa said:


> Not sure if you can see it, but there's actually a 6x9 free air leaned up against the left side of the box, lol


yep for real. you can`t get stereo without second speaker you know.


----------



## michael92

Victor_inox said:


> yep for real. you can`t get stereo without second speaker you know.


Laughed a little to hard at this


----------



## stills

Speaker leads for left & right channels must be the same length. Esp for high wattage.


----------



## SkizeR

stills said:


> Speaker leads for left & right channels must be the same length. Esp for high wattage.


i dont use time alignment.. i just make certain speaker wire longer


----------



## stills

Just coil it up in the doors. Doubles as a sound deadener.


----------



## Instaburn

SkizeR said:


> i dont use time alignment.. i just make certain speaker wire longer


Who told you my secret?


----------



## SkizeR

Instaburn said:


> Who told you my secret?


you did


----------



## tyroneshoes

SkizeR said:


> in the NJ area? what shop?


Forgot the name, they went under. They were on Morris Ave in Union NJ. Im sure if the name came up Id remember.


----------



## SkizeR

tyroneshoes said:


> Forgot the name, they went under. They were on Morris Ave in Union NJ. Im sure if the name came up Id remember.


luis auto stereo? fluid designs?


----------



## tyroneshoes

nope. It was generic like mobile soundworks or something


----------



## HardCoreDore

Aldaa said:


> Not sure if you can see it, but there's actually a 6x9 free air leaned up against the left side of the box, lol


I don't think you can call a speaker "free air/infinite baffle" if it has no baffle. LOL! I totally missed it. Thanks for pointing that out. 

This genius just posted to my local Craigslist:
http://nashville.craigslist.org/ele/5033469003.html
SMH...


----------



## Aldaa

HAHA, I found this gem while searching for that 6x9 in the picture I posted...


----------



## SkizeR

Aldaa said:


> HAHA, I found this gem while searching for that 6x9 in the picture I posted...


is that your classmate?!


----------



## Aldaa

SkizeR said:


> is that your classmate?!


Hahahaha, no. That'd be hilarious though... I'd have to be filming him every day if it was. Watch those other videos!


----------



## TrickyRicky

His other videos are just hilarious :laugh::laugh::laugh: I got a feeling this guy is going to go viral after all the members here on DIYMA see his vids.


This one is full of comedy!!





6:01 "right here in a circle, let me get this out. This right here is going to be a six and a halves, six and a half there will be FIFTEEN HUNDRED WATTS!!!! with an amp um probably if they both same watts amps am not going to run two amps just one...":laugh::laugh:

Stupid cats....lol


----------



## HardCoreDore

Aldaa said:


> HAHA, I found this gem while searching for that 6x9 in the picture I posted...


I know one thing, if this car audio thing doesn't work out he's definitely got a knack for cinematography... 

I can't really judge how it sounds since I don't have a "sube" connected to my computer.


----------



## HardCoreDore

TrickyRicky said:


> His other videos are just hilarious :laugh::laugh::laugh: I got a feeling this guy is going to go viral after all the members here on DIYMA see his vids.
> 
> 
> This one is full of comedy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:01 "right here in a circle, let me get this out. This right here is going to be a six and a halves, six and a half there will be FIFTEEN HUNDRED WATTS!!!! with an amp um probably if they both same watts amps am not going to run two amps just one...":laugh::laugh:
> 
> Stupid cats....lol


In all seriousness I think that kid might be mildly retarded. I kind of feel bad for laughing at him. 

I like how the car doesn't have a windshield in it. He's not going to be driving it anywhere like that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> In all seriousness I think that kid might be mildly retarded. I kind of feel bad for laughing at him.
> 
> I like how the car doesn't have a windshield in it. He's not going to be driving it anywhere like that.


Inbreeding would be my guess. They're everywhere around here.


----------



## TrickyRicky

HardCoreDore said:


> In all seriousness *I think that kid might be mildly retarded*. I kind of feel bad for laughing at him.
> 
> I like how the car doesn't have a windshield in it. He's not going to be driving it anywhere like that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

People drive without a windshield more than you might think. Depends on how desperate/trashy you are.


----------



## SkizeR

Hillbilly SQ said:


> People drive without a windshield more than you might think. Depends on how desperate/trashy you are.


never seen it in NY, and we have a fair amount of trash up here


----------



## Aldaa

SkizeR said:


> never seen it in NY, and we have a fair amount of trash up here


Visit Alabama and you'll see all sorts of crazy ****. :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

Aldaa said:


> Visit Alabama and you'll see all sorts of crazy ****. :laugh:


at this point im kinda scared..


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

We don't have vehicle inspections here in Arkansas and I wish we still did it. There are vehicles rolling around that NEED to be taken off the road for the safety of everyone around them. We're a different breed here in the south. Not saying that's a bad thing but will admit to doing some crazy stuff myself. Must be something in the waterAnd one of my favorite meals is mustard greens from the garden, white or brown beans, and sweet cornbread


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SkizeR said:


> at this point im kinda scared..


Come on down and get ready for culture shock. I'll make sure you get your fill of sweet tea and southern hospitality. And fried chicken, and bbq from a local family owned and operated place that has no competition in a melting pot of bbq joints that are are fair at best.


----------



## mmnjtwa

HardCoreDore said:


> I can't find the video, but it's been posted here before. There's a kid from New Orleans that has a bunch of bullhorns in his car. It's the video where the kid keeps counting the speakers...
> 
> Someone post that ****, I need a good laugh


*sigh* Almost all the idiots do that **** here. I see, and hear, Ghetto Blasters all the time.


----------



## HardCoreDore

With regards to the video I mentioned before, does anyone remember it? It's a black kid from New Orleams. He has the Kicker sub box spray painted Saints colors. He has 5 or 6 bullhorns in the car as well as some speakers that he installed in holes in the rear seat. It's the one war the kid keeps counting all the speakers "One... two... three... four... oh wait let me start over... one... two... three........" Somebody has to have a link to it. I can't find it anymore.


----------



## SkizeR

HardCoreDore said:


> With regards to the video I mentioned before, does anyone remember it? It's a black kid from New Orleams. He has the Kicker sub box spray painted Saints colors. He has 5 or 6 bullhorns in the car as well as some speakers that he installed in holes in the rear seat. It's the one war the kid keeps counting all the speakers "One... two... three... four... oh wait let me start over... one... two... three........" Somebody has to have a link to it. I can't find it anymore.


of coarse we remember it.. "one horn, two horn.... thirteen horn"


----------



## SkizeR

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Come on down and get ready for culture shock. I'll make sure you get your fill of sweet tea and southern hospitality. And fried chicken, and bbq from a local family owned and operated place that has no competition in a melting pot of bbq joints that are are fair at best.


i really do need to go down south. i was born and adopted out of texas but that doesnt mean much


----------



## truckerfte

HardCoreDore said:


> With regards to the video I mentioned before, does anyone remember it? It's a black kid from New Orleams. He has the Kicker sub box spray painted Saints colors. He has 5 or 6 bullhorns in the car as well as some speakers that he installed in holes in the rear seat. It's the one war the kid keeps counting all the speakers "One... two... three... four... oh wait let me start over... one... two... three........" Somebody has to have a link to it. I can't find it anymore.




Don't we have a whole thread going on about how weed isn't bad for you?


----------



## SkizeR

i think that video is somewhere in this thread


----------



## HardCoreDore

SkizeR said:


> i think that video is somewhere in this thread


I've looked through 20 or 30 pages and I can't find it. The funny thing is I emailed that link to a bunch of friends but it doesn't show in my sent mail either. It's like The Stupid Police erased all remnants of it from my hard drive. 

Someone please post it if you have it. Thanks


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgM3IASPTgM

I actually have this in my bookmarks I found it so entertaining.
I love showing it to people.I find its like watching Springer.


----------



## rton20s

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgM3IASPTgM


Yes! Takedown504!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Check out his other videos.

They are just as stupid.

This is why people shouldn't huff Gold paint.

Other colors are fine.


----------



## SkizeR

his youtube name is "Swerveteam CEO" hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## etroze

wow just wow


----------



## Theslaking

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgM3IASPTgM


This is the first time I seen that video. That guy is right about one thing, and I quote " I don't think you can fuc% with dis".
I will never be able to f#ck with that. 

The funniest thing about the 6x9 guy to me was the title of the video:
1 12" sub at 600 wat with a 75 wat amp.

I need to get that kind of efficiency out of my equipment!


----------



## SkizeR

we should invite him in here and ask for his expertise


----------



## 1996blackmax

Yes, yes....agreed


----------



## SkizeR

except only into this thread so we dont have to go thru the trouble of copying and pasting his posts into here


----------



## Aldaa

Theslaking said:


> The funniest thing about the 6x9 guy to me was the title of the video:
> 1 12" sub at 600 wat with a 75 wat amp.
> 
> I need to get that kind of efficiency out of my equipment!


Didn't you know that speakers draw watts out of amps? Amp wattage rating is what it pulls from the speaker, but if you have a 1200 watt sub, it's gonna pull 1200 watts from the amp. The bigger number cancels out the smaller one


----------



## fruit loops

Was talking to a car audio ''expert'' at work and told him i had to recone a sub.Told him i was going from D2 to D1 on the rebuild.He says ''You can't do that''..I say ''Why''?He proceeds to tell me a long drawn out bs story about how i'll mess the motor up if i try that..


----------



## V 2the C

You keep adding horns and the Ice Cream Truck Union is going to have to higher you. Oh my.


----------



## CK1991

Saw this tonight on an impala ss group on Facebook.


----------



## SkizeR

"Kicker.... will corner the market...."


----------



## gumbeelee

EntombedJuggalo said:


> A friend of mine swears that if you dont wire your subs down to 1 ohm you can't play "one ohm notes". And these "1 ohm notes" are really what bang.


LMAO....that is classic


----------



## HardCoreDore

CK1991 said:


> Saw this tonight on an impala ss group on Facebook.


It comes as no surprise that old Mr. Particle Board is from Arkansas...


----------



## 1996blackmax

Solid! Guess everyone has to learn & start somewhere


----------



## maggie-g

SkizeR said:


> "Kicker.... will corner the market...."



you should have done the direct quote


----------



## SkizeR

maggie-g said:


> you should have done the direct quote





gstokes said:


> It doesn't have that good a track record, if you search you'll find plenty of people having serious issues with their MS-8, it was JBL's first attempt at a DSP and it's a 4 year old design with plenty of flaws, that's why some people (like me) frown on the MS-8, we've had previous discussions on the pros and cons of having DSP with built-in amplifier...
> Kicker hit the nail on the head with a line of amplifiers with built-in DSP and they will corner the market..




satisfied? its even funnier coming from someone who hasnt used any other processor besides his new minidsp


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> "Kicker.... will corner the market...."


You are so NOT funny but will do anything to raise your post count, you are truly pathetic..


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> You are so NOT funny but will do anything to raise your post count, you are truly pathetic..


the funny thing is people actually think someone would care about raising post count.. yeah maybe to 500 so you get the larger inbox. but after that big whoop. im on here for two things. 1) to help others, 2) to get help from others. when i see clear and obvious ********, im going to call on it.


----------



## Kriszilla

gstokes said:


> You are so NOT funny but will do anything to raise your post count, you are truly pathetic..


As someone who has owned Kicker way back in the day when they were still relevant, and as someone who has had some skin in this game since the late 80's, yeah.... It was funny. They haven't made a market changing product since they were Stillwater Designs. I grew up in the OKC metro and have been to their facilities several times. 

You talked about how the MS-8 was 4 year old tech, but neglected to research that other DSP's are also 4 years old. MiniDSP, Alpine's PXA-H800, etc...

They have also all, (including JBL) had software updates since their release for improvements. 

Google is your friend.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> It comes as no surprise that old Mr. Particle Board is from Arkansas...


We do have some questionable stuff rolling through the hood around here. My best friend works for a buy here pay here car lot chain called "Carmart" and they've seen some scary install work in their repossessions. His favorite was the use of a sandwich bag and scotch tape to insulate two pieces of wire "coupled" together.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm not a fan of the MS-8. Listened to quite a few cars with that unit. Most of the people I know that had that unit bought it when it was new to the market then sold it in favor of one of the many much more capable processors on the market. By "capable" I mean a processor that gives you full control of the processor. The MS-8 is made for the masses while the processors most of us are using these days are made for the niche market...or people who don't mind letting someone else tune their system and hope the person tuning knows what they're doing.


----------



## SkizeR

Hillbilly SQ said:


> We do have some questionable stuff rolling through the hood around here. My best friend works for a buy here pay here car lot chain called "Carmart" and they've seen some scary install work in their repossessions. His favorite was the use of a sandwich bag and scotch tape to insulate two pieces of wire "coupled" together.


The more you talk about where you live, the more I want to come hang out down there lol

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> the funny thing is people actually think someone would care about raising post count.. yeah maybe to 500 so you get the larger inbox. but after that big whoop. im on here for two things. 1) to help others, 2) to get help from others. when i see clear and obvious ********, im going to call on it.


The original discussion was about Kicker amps with the built-in DSP being compared to the JBL MS-8 and how Kicker had cornered the market on that concept, you being the ******* that you are decided to snip choice words and piece them together so as to say "kicker cornered the market" and nothing else..
That's your brand of humor Skizer and I will admit it's pretty stupid thing for you to say, after all, you are the one that said it..
I think you better call ******** on yourself


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> The original discussion was about Kicker amps with the built-in DSP being compared to the JBL MS-8 and how Kicker had cornered the market on that concept, you being the ******* that you are decided to snip choice words and piece them together so as to say "kicker cornered the market" and nothing else..
> That's your brand of humor Skizer and I will admit it's pretty stupid thing for you to say, after all, you are the one that said it..
> I think you better call ******** on yourself


Let's take this a step further.. how can u even compare the two? And 2, how did they corner the market if they aren't being sold yet, and no one is running them and hardly heard anything about them.. Let's hear it. Having your answer posted right in here will be perfect since I won't have to copy and paste it from somewhere else

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee

Gstokes dont you even dare talk about SkizeR, u r the dumba** that posted that stuff about kicker "cornering the market", lol, that would be like boss cornering the SQ market...and SkizeR beat me to posting it on this thread because i was going to post it on here as well, i hate to say it but u say alot of dumb shi* alot of times...


----------



## LaserSVT

Wait, let me get a beer.


----------



## gumbeelee

LaserSVT said:


> Wait, let me get a beer.


Lol...thats classic, i usually dont rant like that, but it's the truth...


----------



## Jepalan

Wow, it's nice NOT to be the center of the b!tch-fest for once. Play nice...
:beerchug: :snacks:


----------



## LaserSVT

Oh hes gotten under my skin a bit too. Problem is hes not an idiot and is learning well but needs to not just take a single article about something and say its gospel. The internet is a great source for information. Sadly its a better source for misinformation. People misquote articles or its from and old belief from the 80's that has since been corrected and a million other variables.

I take what I read with a grain of salt as anyone should take what I write. What i try to do is cultivate a group of knowledgeable and trustworthy friends that can shoot it to me straight. They guys from SIS are just wonderful. Jerry, Steve, Emilios, Nick, Ben, Skizer and several others on here I have come to trust completely and they offer invaluable knowledge known to be true. Even when cajuner isnt picking on someone he has valuable input that is well thought out.

But you have to have a broad view from everyone to even get a rough feel for what is good and what isnt. If i listened to people in my town then Kicker is the be all end all and Rockford Fosgate makes the worlds best amps and Kenwood decks were touched by the hand of god.
I go to my last town and its Alpine decks with Kenwood speakers and Sony amps. Go North of here and its Focal or bust and only use Alpine or JL amps or you are a chump.


I spent my first 3 years on this board doing nothing but reading who did what and who knew what. I only had 20 posts for my frist three years but was on here almost daily. Only when I was ready to step back into the game did I start to post regularly and found myself fairly well armed in current tech.
There were some hiccups on the way as some brands that were once great have now become bottom feeders but all in all this has been the best plac for automotive audio knowledge with actual hands on experience in whats good and what is all hype.


----------



## cajunner

Didn't Rockford make a big splash when they had a line of amps with DSP?

Type RF, they should have been the "be all end all" but they bombed. What was it, too complicated, too many confusing buttons, a menu-driven display on the amp and not in the front seat, or...


too expensive...?

haha...


----------



## hurrication

The old Alpine MRD amps from the early 2000's had built in DSP.


----------



## SkizeR

cajunner said:


> Didn't Rockford make a big splash when they had a line of amps with DSP?
> 
> Type RF, they should have been the "be all end all" but they bombed. What was it, too complicated, too many confusing buttons, a menu-driven display on the amp and not in the front seat, or...
> 
> 
> too expensive...?
> 
> haha...


did they? and no non sq oriented brand will have a amp with a built in dsp that sells well. it just wont happen. the only brand that is slightly successful with it is zapco, and even they dont sell to hot. ill give the kicker amps a couple years before theyre history and all listed on ebay as grey market


----------



## cajunner

SkizeR said:


> did they? and no non sq oriented brand will have a amp with a built in dsp that sells well. it just wont happen. the only brand that is slightly successful with it is zapco, and even they dont sell to hot. ill give the kicker amps a couple years before theyre history and all listed on ebay as grey market


I think the masses are different today than in car audio's hey day, the manufacturers are building for a smaller, but more passionate clientele.

a DSP amp is still too much power for the average tool guy to work with, even if the common thing on this board is to have your own RTA setup.

now if that DSP amp has an auto tune feature, that could surprise a lot of people, but judging from how little we see of their DSP processor, the Front Row, in mentions around this place it is not a stellar seller even with a cheaper buy in price and easier to adjust functionality.

so if these amps are to turn heads with a truly simple set-up design and a lot of power to adjust the FR, they would have to break that stereotype that Kicker has developed.

Kicker is a big brand, like it or not. And they have nearly as many product roll-outs with acclaim/awards, as anyone else.

I mean, the Solobaric, was a revolutionary gamble back in those days, Kicker's history is the stuff of legend and the place where most manufacturers would love to land, BIG BOX market, is where Kicker is doing their best business, but don't count them out on something like an amp DSP line doing well, they just may be able to tie in their mediocre speaker lines to them with some feature set that elevates the sound to audibly better for the average guy...

but it's already hard enough to do game changer products, that I wouldn't bet on Kicker making any more than a slight ripple in the surface of the car audio pond, with this latest splash.


----------



## SkizeR

cajunner said:


> I think the masses are different today than in car audio's hey day, the manufacturers are building for a smaller, but more passionate clientele.
> 
> a DSP amp is still too much power for the average tool guy to work with, even if the common thing on this board is to have your own RTA setup.
> 
> now if that DSP amp has an auto tune feature, that could surprise a lot of people, but judging from how little we see of their DSP processor, the Front Row, in mentions around this place it is not a stellar seller even with a cheaper buy in price and easier to adjust functionality.
> 
> so if these amps are to turn heads with a truly simple set-up design and a lot of power to adjust the FR, they would have to break that stereotype that Kicker has developed.
> 
> Kicker is a big brand, like it or not. And they have nearly as many product roll-outs with acclaim/awards, as anyone else.
> 
> I mean, the Solobaric, was a revolutionary gamble back in those days, Kicker's history is the stuff of legend and the place where most manufacturers would love to land, BIG BOX market, is where Kicker is doing their best business, but don't count them out on something like an amp DSP line doing well, they just may be able to tie in their mediocre speaker lines to them with some feature set that elevates the sound to audibly better for the average guy...
> 
> but it's already hard enough to do game changer products, that I wouldn't bet on Kicker making any more than a slight ripple in the surface of the car audio pond, with this latest splash.


oh i know. i work for a kicker dealer. maybe i can get more info on these amps tomorrow. but like you touched on, dsp's are more of an enthusiast piece. kicker is absolutely not an enthusiast brand. to some forum members it may seem like active setups, and dsp's, and rta's, and whatever else is normal, but in fact were are about .1% of the car audio population. maybe less. kickers main retailers are walmart and best buy. i doubt anyone is going to best buy to get a dsp, let alone the people who work there probably dont even know what a dsp is lol


----------



## Darkrider

Just for the sake of being thorough, isn't the MS-8 technically an 8-channel amp with a DSP? I mean, you can use it as a pure DSP, but it does have a built-in 8 channel amp.

Also, just to add fuel to an already out-of-control fire, Mosconi has had a built-in DSP in one of their Gladen One series amps for a couple of years now (One 120.4 DSP). They recently added the D2 line which has 2 amps with a built-in DSP ( D2 80.6 DSP and D2 100.4 DSP).

I think Mosconi DSP's are pretty well respected.


----------



## etroze

SkizeR said:


> did they? and no non sq oriented brand will have a amp with a built in dsp that sells well. it just wont happen. the only brand that is slightly successful with it is zapco, and even they dont sell to hot. ill give the kicker amps a couple years before theyre history and all listed on ebay as grey market


Idk if I would even give them a couple of years as I heard a rumor that Kicker only wants B&M dealers working with these amps/dsp's. Apparently the first one's they came out with back in the day were to complicated and the average person was roasting drivers left and right and that is when they were dropped. 
Hopefully these will be priced decently as I'd walk into a retailer and check it out for ****s and giggles but I'm really not holding my breath at this point.


----------



## SkizeR

etroze said:


> Idk if I would even give them a couple of years as I heard a rumor that Kicker only wants B&M dealers working with these amps/dsp's. Apparently the first one's they came out with back in the day were to complicated and the average person was roasting drivers left and right and that is when they were dropped.
> Hopefully these will be priced decently as I'd walk into a retailer and check it out for ****s and giggles but I'm really not holding my breath at this point.


nah they gunna corner the market bro


----------



## etroze

hahahahaha


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Darkrider said:


> Just for the sake of being thorough, isn't the MS-8 technically an 8-channel amp with a DSP? I mean, you can use it as a pure DSP, but it does have a built-in 8 channel amp.
> 
> Also, just to add fuel to an already out-of-control fire, Mosconi has had a built-in DSP in one of their Gladen One series amps for a couple of years now (One 120.4 DSP). They recently added the D2 line which has 2 amps with a built-in DSP ( D2 80.6 DSP and D2 100.4 DSP).
> 
> I think Mosconi DSP's are pretty well respected.


I think the MS-8 8ch amp is just a row of chips like what you would find in a headunit. It's there if you need it but certainly not something you would want to run your whole frontstage with. Rearfill and MAYBE tweeters if the tweets are super efficient. I noticed the Mosconi dsp amps for the first time a few months ago when I was browsing the Gladen site. Pretty cool looking. That Helix 6ch dsp amp is looking really good right now. I would run d2 subs (channel to each coil) and then a channel to each midbass...then run the mids and tweets with one of my existing 120.4's


----------



## maggie-g

guy on the scoobie forum posted pictures of his install of morel 3way comps and a pair of JL subs in the trunk. I asked how he secured the enclosures to the vehicle. He says...

"The sub boxes aren't secured, but I don't drive with the back seats down, so no concern with them coming forward in a front end collision."

"These seats aren't going to fold down in an accident. I'm not bolting the things down."


Im just going to sit back and wait for karma/darwin award.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

maggie-g said:


> guy on the scoobie forum posted pictures of his install of morel 3way comps and a pair of JL subs in the trunk. I asked how he secured the enclosures to the vehicle. He says...
> 
> "The sub boxes aren't secured, but I don't drive with the back seats down, so no concern with them coming forward in a front end collision."
> 
> "These seats aren't going to fold down in an accident. I'm not bolting the things down."
> 
> 
> Im just going to sit back and wait for karma/darwin award.


My enclosures aren't secured with hardware. They're wedged in by design with the front seats. I drive a quadcab but it's the same general idea as a single cab where the front seats secure the box against something solid behind the box. The metal storage wells under the back seat in my case.


----------



## maggie-g

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My enclosures aren't secured with hardware. They're wedged in by design with the front seats. I drive a quadcab but it's the same general idea as a single cab where the front seats secure the box against something solid behind the box. The metal storage wells under the back seat in my case.


Chris,

I can understand your situation, but this guy in the WRX just has them loose in the trunk. Not smart and in a rear end collision, it is not unheard of for the rear seats to become dislodged.


----------



## ajsmcs

maggie-g said:


> guy on the scoobie forum posted pictures of his install of morel 3way comps and a pair of JL subs in the trunk. I asked how he secured the enclosures to the vehicle. He says...
> 
> "The sub boxes aren't secured, but I don't drive with the back seats down, so no concern with them coming forward in a front end collision."
> 
> "These seats aren't going to fold down in an accident. I'm not bolting the things down."
> 
> 
> Im just going to sit back and wait for karma/darwin award.


Were they individual fiberglass "pods" behind the wheel wells, or was it just a single MDF enclosure?

If the former, I'd want to bolt those in. There's no reason to ever move them, and I'd worry about them banging around/ into each other.

But if the latter, I'd file bolt-in hardware under "maybe nice-to-have" rather than "you're a ****ing idiot if you don't do this."

I mean, between the weight of the MDF and a pair of quality drivers, sub boxes are pretty heavy. Add to that the friction between the box covering and the floor, and it really doesn't move around at all. I added a couple squares of velcro just in case, but even when I need to move the box from its usual spot to fit long cargo through the passthrough it tends to stay put. 

If I bolted it down it would be way too much of a hassle to move if I needed to. (which, again, I often do)


----------



## cajunner

the forces developed in even mild collisions are nothing to compare with aggressive driving maneuvers.

those nice sub boxes will launch if given the opportunity, and if they are bolted down they are much less likely to do so, if they survive the initial impact force. If they break free, they likely will not have the same energy potential as a box with a couple of velcro strips on the bottom.

with a little judicious use of rubber/foam under webbing-type strapping to suspend/suspension? the box for decoupling while maintaining a safety margin.


----------



## ajsmcs

For what its worth, I got into a pretty nasty front-end collision while I had a sub box in the trunk, and believe it or not it barely moved. Mind you, I have mine pushed up against the back seat so it can't actually move forward. But my point remains. 

Even still, I'd be *a lot* more worried about trying to drill holes down through the sheet metal and accidentally puncturing the gas tank or a fuel line. 

Now, granted, this is for a sedan. If it were anything with a common cargo area - like a wagon or an SUV, where you wouldn't have that back seat separating you from the trunk - then I'd be a bit more inclined to try to bolt it down.

(FWIW I have CCF under the trunk floor to decouple the box, but that's just to keep it from rattling the floor board.)


----------



## mmnjtwa

My box isn't bolted down, yet, but I only have things rather placed in for the time being. I mainly just wired up everything to make sure it all works before taking it out and building a more custom setup. I don't know exactly which route I'm going with the design just yet. With that being said, my current box barely fits through the trunk opening, and there's absolutely no shot of it passing through the seat opening; I only have a G37 coupe, and a ported enclosure for the 12W7 is rather large for that space.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

mmnjtwa said:


> My box isn't bolted down, yet, but I only have things rather placed in for the time being. I mainly just wired up everything to make sure it all works before taking it out and building a more custom setup. I don't know exactly which route I'm going with the design just yet. With that being said, my current box barely fits through the trunk opening, and there's absolutely no shot of it passing through the seat opening; I only have a G37 coupe, and a ported enclosure for the 12W7 is rather large for that space.


If it has no chance of flying through the opening where the back seats are I wouldn't worry about bolting it down. However, people will probably freak out on my for telling you that and the bait is set for them


----------



## erlebo

mmnjtwa said:


> With that being said, my current box barely fits through the trunk opening


Like this one?

https://youtu.be/ITnAQViXH9U


----------



## SkizeR

erlebo said:


> Like this one?
> 
> https://youtu.be/ITnAQViXH9U


makes me proud to be russian.. :laugh:


----------



## ImK'ed

Haha no way he bent metal to fit it


----------



## SkizeR

ImK'ed said:


> Haha no way he bent metal to fit it


bent, no. sledgehammered, absolutely


----------



## SkizeR

just got an email asking "how many dbs powers does this give out" referring to a pair of pyle coaxials.. FML


----------



## ImK'ed

Dbs power lol i was judt reading about a custom enclosure for my car on a forum and someone reffered to a port as a bass hole and how it made a big difference lol


----------



## SkizeR

ImK'ed said:


> Dbs power lol i was judt reading about a custom enclosure for my car on a forum and someone reffered to a port as a bass hole and how it made a big difference lol


(b)ass hole.. i guess with his knowledge they will sound very similar anyway


----------



## LaserSVT

I have a friend that when I first met him he had just gotten a 1993 Lincoln Mark VIII. He poped the trunk to show me two Kicker CVRs in a giant Pro-Box. I knew there was no way to get that thing in there from the trunk opening so I asked how he did it and was floored when I saw what he did. He removed all the seats and then cut out the X brace behind the seat and hammered up the lip so slide the box in there.
Mark VIIIs bodies are like jello already. Remove that x brace and they will break their rear window hitting a driveway at the right angle. LOL


----------



## TrickyRicky

Everyone should read this article...I mean EVERYONE...

Sound Power and Pressure Measurements. What is a decibel?


----------



## ImK'ed

SkizeR said:


> (b)ass hole.. i guess with his knowledge they will sound very similar anyway


Lol yeh. The more bass holes the better right?


----------



## rton20s

ImK'ed said:


> Lol yeh. The more bass holes the better right?


Is Krusty making enclosures now?


----------



## ImK'ed

Thats exactly which thought came to my mind! But its homer dressed as clown and healls them speed holes lol


----------



## rton20s

ImK'ed said:


> Thats exactly which thought came to my mind! But its homer dressed as clown and healls them speed holes lol


I thought it was Homer, too. But it has been a long time. I was wondering why Krusty would be making the speed holes in the Simpson's car in front of their house.


----------



## ImK'ed

Yeh lol . The mafia is trying to kill krusty and they think homers krusty so they follow him to a car dealership and while homer is looking at a car the mafia try to shoot him but the bullets make some holes in the hood. The used car salesman being a kunt like they all are says they are speed holes so homer impressed with them goes home and repeats lol . As you can tell i love simpsons


----------



## captainscarlett

erlebo said:


> Like this one?
> 
> https://youtu.be/ITnAQViXH9U



I don't know what's more shocking, the adjustments he's making to his car, or his choice of wardrobe!


----------



## TrickyRicky

This was posted on youtube in 2010






He burned up about 6 of those amplifiers....IN THE SAME VEHICLE....WITH THE SAME WIRING....SAME MODEL AMPS.....:laugh::laugh::laugh: In all the videos they try to extinguish the fire with AIR, SPIT, MORE AIR, COLD WATER. You would think after his first fire accident he would carry around an extinguisher for this very same reason BUT NOOOooOOoooOooo. LOL.


----------



## ImK'ed

I cant see it


----------



## mmnjtwa

erlebo said:


> Like this one?
> 
> https://youtu.be/ITnAQViXH9U


Hahaha Wow! Not nearly that bad. I originally designed and built the box to fit in my old M3. The box only fit in my G37 once I removed the spare tire and the raised floor. It made it through the opening a little easier than that; just took a bit of maneuvering. My car is far too nice to be hammering away for a box to fit through. Great video, though.


----------



## mmnjtwa

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If it has no chance of flying through the opening where the back seats are I wouldn't worry about bolting it down. However, people will probably freak out on my for telling you that and the bait is set for them


No bites thus far. We'll give it some time.


----------



## Kazuhiro

I think we should all appreciate the spelling here

car ampefier | Trade Me

Feeling sick? Maybe your diet is lacking rockford foliate....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

mmnjtwa said:


> No bites thus far. We'll give it some time.


I worded it so the fish would think about my intentions. I'm a sarcastic mofo


----------



## mmnjtwa

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I worded it so the fish would think about my intentions. I'm a sarcastic mofo


I picked up on that. I'm still holding out hope. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ImK'ed said:


> Lol yeh. The more bass holes the better right?


People who have been around me in person will laugh when they read this. The funny part is what they saw has nothing to do with car audio


----------



## ImK'ed

rton20s said:


> I thought it was Homer, too. But it has been a long time. I was wondering why Krusty would be making the speed holes in the Simpson's car in front of their house.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> People who have been around me in person will laugh when they read this. The funny part is what they saw has nothing to do with car audio


Tell us more


----------



## goodstuff

From a thread on Caraudio.com:


My current stage now is dead center, when I move my head over the center console, it's directly in front of me.

I had not posted there in many years. I quickly remembered why.


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> From a thread on Caraudio.com:
> 
> 
> My current stage now is dead center, when I move my head over the center console, it's directly in front of me.
> 
> I had not posted there in many years. I quickly remembered why.


when i heard your car, and i put my head over the center console, yours stage was coming from the right. no bueno


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> when i heard your car, and i put my head over the center console, yours stage was coming from the right. no bueno


Can't tell if serious.


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> Can't tell if serious.


not serious lol. your car was pretty awesome when i heard it


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> not serious lol. your car was pretty awesome when i heard it


Lol. I was second guessing myself. Can't wait to finally hear yours after all this time.


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> Lol. I was second guessing myself. Can't wait to finally hear yours after all this time.


im hoping to be done by the end of the summer. its tough though working a full time job and doing installs on the side.


----------



## LaserSVT

SkizeR said:


> im hoping to be done by the end of the summer. its tough though working a full time job and doing installs on the side.


Gonna be tougher as I r stole ur tweeters.


----------



## Brian_smith06

LaserSVT said:


> Gonna be tougher as I r stole ur tweeters.


You not only have me thinking about sinfoni but those beautiful scan tweeters. You are a baaaad role model.


----------



## LaserSVT

Brian_smith06 said:


> You not only have me thinking about sinfoni but those beautiful scan tweeters. You are a baaaad role model.


Im a bad bad man.











Side note. The Scans are fan-freakin-tastic!


----------



## Brian_smith06

grrrrr and haha love that movie


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


> Gonna be tougher as I r stole ur tweeters.


bruh, im way ahead of you..


----------



## SkizeR

Brian_smith06 said:


> You not only have me thinking about sinfoni but those beautiful scan tweeters. You are a baaaad role model.


let me know if you want to try them. ill make laser ship them to you instead of right back to me


----------



## rton20s

Point: SkizeR


----------



## SkizeR

rton20s said:


> Point: SkizeR


i also have his address. Game, Set, and Match :laugh:


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> i also have his address. Game, Set, and Match :laugh:


True, but he has your tweeters.


----------



## rton20s

I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## goodstuff

I've always been curious about those particular Scans. Now I REALLY want to hear it, lol.


----------



## SkizeR

rton20s said:


> True, but he has your tweeters.


meh, i got em for free anyway lol. but i planned on using them for mock ups and testing, and letting people demo them, like laser is now


----------



## LaserSVT

SkizeR said:


> i also have his address. Game, Set, and Match :laugh:


See next post.


rton20s said:


> True, but he has your tweeters.





Besides, I may wanna buy them. Butt head.


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


> See next post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I may wanna buy them. Butt head.


im not positive i wanna sell em tho :worried:


----------



## LaserSVT

You remind me of this chick I dated in high school.

Here! Take this and try them and report back!
If I like them can I buy them?
No!
Okay, I am gonna order the Sinfonis.
Wait to you try the Scans first.
So I can buy them?
Maybe.
Screw it, gonna order the Sinfonis.
So you dont want to buy the Scans?
Maybe. I want to compare them to the Sinfonis I already paid for.
Okay. Here is a signature picture with those Scans....... by the way, I may have you send them to someone else....


Now replace speaker names with sex part names and i am back in high school dating a prude.


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


> You remind me of this chick I dated in high school.
> 
> Here! Take this and try them and report back!
> If I like them can I buy them?
> No!
> Okay, I am gonna order the Sinfonis.
> Wait to you try the Scans first.
> So I can buy them?
> Maybe.
> Screw it, gonna order the Sinfonis.
> So you dont want to buy the Scans?
> Maybe. I want to compare them to the Sinfonis I already paid for.
> Okay. Here is a signature picture with those Scans....... by the way, I may have you send them to someone else....
> 
> 
> Now replace speaker names with sex part names and i am back in high school dating a prude.


yeah but scans are almost better than ***** :laugh:


----------



## HardCoreDore

goodstuff said:


> From a thread on Caraudio.com:
> 
> 
> My current stage now is dead center, when I move my head over the center console, it's directly in front of me.
> 
> I had not posted there in many years. I quickly remembered why.


This made me LOL!


----------



## Brian_smith06

SkizeR said:


> let me know if you want to try them. ill make laser ship them to you instead of right back to me


Damn that's awesome! I would take you up on it if I knew they would fit without a **** ton of work in my car. But def appreciate the offer :rockon:

I'm also not allowing myself to listen to expensive gear that I know im going to like and never think of my current gear the same again. Ignorance is bliss with my ears


----------



## LaserSVT

Brian_smith06 said:


> Damn that's awesome! I would take you up on it if I knew they would fit without a **** ton of work in my car. But def appreciate the offer :rockon:
> 
> I'm also not allowing myself to listen to expensive gear that I know im going to like and never think of my current gear the same again. Ignorance is bliss with my ears


Dude. I wish someone gave me that advice a couple years ago. I was perfectly happy with a Kappa sub and some SL60 Bostons running off an old Rockford 4 channel. LOL
Then I try more expensive stuff and people say "If you like that you will love this!" and sometimes they are right. Never in a hundred years was I thinking of the R2904 and then Skiezer said "Here, try these." and now I am just stuck on them. They sound so freakin nice and I am pretty far off axis.


----------



## LaserSVT

Found this on another audio forum.


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


> Found this on another audio forum.


thats my car. i use shorted power wires and their hardware as red led's


----------



## Kazuhiro

Ohm my god! Dat current doe


----------



## SkizeR

Kazuhiro said:


> Ohm my god! Dat current doe


i think i see what you did there lol


----------



## Kriszilla

That's not current. Look at the burnt cable. It looks more like someone torched the bolt to free it up.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Or caused by past instances of this

You know what they say, Burning is learning


----------



## 1996blackmax

Nice!


----------



## HardCoreDore

My previous argument that Middle Tennessee "audio idiots" are the worst (BEST) in the nation just got a little stronger. Case in point:










Note: 
A. The usage of _industrial strength_ automotive security. 
B. Multiple 6x9 boxes strewn about the rear of the vehicle. 
C. The lack of any attempt to mount the amplification, but instead allowing the amplifier to hang by it's wiring. 

If you want to check out the actual CraigsList ad, here ya go: 
orion hcca 15
I am trying to think of a good plan to **** with this guy. He's probably not too sharp and may be a good source of entertainment.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Check out the daisy chaining on those 6x9 boxes going on haha


----------



## HardCoreDore

Kazuhiro said:


> Check out the daisy chaining on those 6x9 boxes going on haha


It looks like he has them series wired. Surprising since that may require an menial understanding of Ohm's law. Maybe I've underestimated his intellect... then again probably not


----------



## gstokes

HardCoreDore said:


> It looks like he has them series wired. Surprising since that may require an menial understanding of Ohm's law. Maybe I've underestimated his intellect... then again probably not


maybe paralleled for a 1 ohm load then series wired with the sub for 2 ohm final powered off the only working channel of a 2000 watt 2-channel Boss/ZED amplifier..
I bet it sounds colorful


----------



## Kazuhiro

Dunno about series, some of them appear to have multiple reds
He may as well be running them mono....oh what am i saying, he has one aimed for the trunk passenger.


----------



## LaserSVT

I am still trying to figure out the purpose of the chain? Is it to help enhance the rattles?


----------



## gstokes

LaserSVT said:


> I am still trying to figure out the purpose of the chain? Is it to help enhance the rattles?


The chain is there to cancel out the rattles, ******* noise cancellation


----------



## HardCoreDore

LaserSVT said:


> I am still trying to figure out the purpose of the chain? Is it to help enhance the rattles?


It's for "sacur-ity". Now I have to find a Bon Qui Qui meme...


----------



## HardCoreDore

Sacurrity!


----------



## Alex92

Maybe if he's a ******* the chains are there for aesthetic reasons, make it look tough or something. It's a shame to see decent gear go to waste in the hands of some idiots


----------



## gstokes




----------



## LaserSVT

gstokes said:


> The chain is there to cancel out the rattles, ******* noise cancellation


That was my other thought. LMAO!


"Noise canceling headphones!? Hell I can make that with a tow hook, some master locks and a chain!"


----------



## Darkrider

HardCoreDore said:


> My previous argument that Middle Tennessee "audio idiots" are the worst (BEST) in the nation just got a little stronger. Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> A. The usage of _industrial strength_ automotive security.
> B. Multiple 6x9 boxes strewn about the rear of the vehicle.
> C. The lack of any attempt to mount the amplification, but instead allowing the amplifier to hang by it's wiring.
> 
> If you want to check out the actual CraigsList ad, here ya go:
> orion hcca 15
> I am trying to think of a good plan to **** with this guy. He's probably not too sharp and may be a good source of entertainment.





Kazuhiro said:


> Check out the daisy chaining on those 6x9 boxes going on haha





HardCoreDore said:


> It looks like he has them series wired. Surprising since that may require an menial understanding of Ohm's law. Maybe I've underestimated his intellect... then again probably not





gstokes said:


> maybe paralleled for a 1 ohm load then series wired with the sub for 2 ohm final powered off the only working channel of a 2000 watt 2-channel Boss/ZED amplifier..
> I bet it sounds colorful


*Wait - maybe he has them all paralleled into a circle, so that the last one is paralleled into the first, like 1-2-3-4-5-1....... Isn't that how you achieve infinite watts?!?!?!*


----------



## Notloudenuf

HardCoreDore said:


> My previous argument that Middle Tennessee "audio idiots" are the worst (BEST) in the nation just got a little stronger. Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> A. The usage of _industrial strength_ automotive security.
> B. Multiple 6x9 boxes strewn about the rear of the vehicle.
> C. The lack of any attempt to mount the amplification, but instead allowing the amplifier to hang by it's wiring.
> 
> If you want to check out the actual CraigsList ad, here ya go:
> orion hcca 15
> I am trying to think of a good plan to **** with this guy. He's probably not too sharp and may be a good source of entertainment.


----------



## SQLnovice

A few years ago, before I discovered this forum. I had a shop installed a head unit, 2 amps, 4 speakers and 2 subs. Once I went to pick up my car, the installer took me and give me a demo of my new system which I was very proud of at the time. He then turned up the volume and took me to the front of the car and said "look, you see the lights are dimming, that's how you know every is install right and the amps are all set correct." And the funny part is that I believed it and may have quoted that to others as well.


----------



## Guy

Mebbe he's got some other cool stuff in that box.


----------



## TreyE

Someone asked if they could get wireless wires to their subs......wat?


----------



## Kazuhiro

SQLnovice said:


> A few years ago, before I discovered this forum. I had a shop installed a head unit, 2 amps, 4 speakers and 2 subs. Once I went to pick up my car, the installer took me and give me a demo of my new system which I was very proud of at the time. He then turned up the volume and took me to the front of the car and said "look, you see the lights are dimming, that's how you know every is install right and the amps are all set correct." And the funny part is that I believed it and may have quoted that to others as well.


Thats how deaf people know their setup is working


----------



## Psmythfl

?????


----------



## LaserSVT

Ive heard it said before but today I heard someone again say that amps that have orange circuit boards are crappy and the best ones are green because they are military spec which means you can drop them from 100' onto a concrete surface and they wont break.

Uhhhhhhhhhhh, yeah. No. He said this as he was looking over my shoulder while I had this picture up:


----------



## Kazuhiro

Mosconi had us all fooled?


----------



## Alex92

Military spec amp circuit board, who would've thought the military used them


----------



## TrickyRicky

MilSpec PCBs and of course wikipedia's FR4. Cheap chinese amplifiers use the cheapest pcbs available.


----------



## danno14

LaserSVT said:


> Ive heard it said before but today I heard someone again say that amps that have orange circuit boards are crappy and the best ones are green because they are military spec which means you can drop them from 100' onto a concrete surface and they wont break.
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhhh, yeah. No. He said this as he was looking over my shoulder while I had this picture up:


Damn! I wish you hadn't posted that! I don't exactly know how I ended up with one of these and four Zero 3's, (obviously for an unbalanced system) but Now I'm going to have one hell of a time selling them all! Now that the smart folk on here know the Orange boards will break during the "100' concrete test".... Blasted depreciation.

What do you think.....will they be ok with a 50' drop? I need to know so I can include it in my craigs list ad


----------



## HardCoreDore

MIL-Spec components were quite common in good old school amplifiers. IIRC it has to do with a less than 1% failure rate among tested components.


----------



## LaserSVT

danno14 said:


> Damn! I wish you hadn't posted that! I don't exactly know how I ended up with one of these and four Zero 3's, (obviously for an unbalanced system) but Now I'm going to have one hell of a time selling them all! Now that the smart folk on here know the Orange boards will break during the "100' concrete test".... Blasted depreciation.
> 
> What do you think.....will they be ok with a 50' drop? I need to know so I can include it in my craigs list ad


LMAO!!


----------



## Brian_smith06

What about blue boards?


----------



## SkizeR

Brian_smith06 said:


> What about blue boards?


waterproof.. duhh


----------



## Brian_smith06

aquaman edition! Score!


----------



## LaserSVT

SkizeR said:


> waterproof.. duhh


Winning!


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> waterproof.. duhh


x 2, water resistant to 100 ft


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> x 2, water resistant to 100 ft


well he has the dark blue board, so thats 1000 feet i think. this is what is used in hifi submarine installs


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> well he has the dark blue board, so thats 1000 feet i think. this is what is used in hifi submarine installs


my bad, you're right, dark blue is the deep water PCB with hermetically sealed transistors..


----------



## DDfusion

PA speakers have good mid bass


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> PA speakers have good mid bass


they can....


----------



## CK1991

Ok, so I actually sold some gear to a friend. Kicker comp vr DVC sub and an Orion cobalt cs150.2 amp ( circa 2000). He's from Memphis, Tennessee. I also gave him a 1.5 cu ft sealed box for the sub that was missing the speaker spring loaded terminal (stole it for a custom made box). So I asked him if he wanted me to get another one for him and then wire it p for him. He said "naw. I ain't even gonna use the box. Last time I had a box, I pulled it to move and had my amp on it and it got stolen." So I ask him "how are you gonna hook it up?" He said "I'm gonna bolt it to the seat back." I say "oh, to a board, like isobaric?" He said "I dunno what that is. Last time I just screwed it to the back of the seat. It shook the car great." 
He also wanted to mount the amp upside down under the back deck. When I asked him if he needed any fuse blocks or distribution blocks, he said "no, I don't need a fuse at the battery or in the trunk. The one on the amp is fine. And I just twist the power wires together and use tape and a wire nut." 
I don't think my old equipment is gonna last the month.


----------



## Kriszilla

CK1991 said:


> When I asked him if he needed any fuse blocks or distribution blocks, he said "no, I don't need a fuse at the battery or in the trunk. The one on the amp is fine. And I just twist the power wires together and use tape and a wire nut."
> I don't think my old equipment is gonna last the month.


Nah, it'll last as long as the fire takes to consume the vehicle.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> they can....


And your Scans designed for sealed pods in a HT are great in a door. I bet you think they have mid bass


----------



## SQToyota

Most boards are waterproof fyi. You just have to make sure they are 100% dry before operating. Some of them you can actualy put in an oven as well. You will be supprised how durrable they are. Used to do this with cpu motherboards all the time to clean and dry them


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> And your Scans designed for sealed pods in a HT are great in a door. I bet you think they have mid bass


what are you talking about? lol you mean my midranges? why would i think my 3.5 inch midranges (that are in sealed enclosures for your information) have midbass? thats what my ten inch dyns are for. you seen to be out for me lately because i said hertz wasnt all that and a bag of potato chips 

but, to your credit, this was the perfect thread for you to say that lol


----------



## Theslaking

SQToyota said:


> Most boards are waterproof fyi. You just have to make sure they are 100% dry before operating. Some of them you can actualy put in an oven as well. You will be supprised how durrable they are. Used to do this with cpu motherboards all the time to clean and dry them


Don't ruin our comic relief with facts


----------



## SkizeR

Theslaking said:


> Don't ruin our comic relief with facts


sorry sorry. now, back to our normally programmed stupidity..


----------



## Victor_inox

SQToyota said:


> Most boards are waterproof fyi. You just have to make sure they are 100% dry before operating. Some of them you can actualy put in an oven as well. You will be supprised how durrable they are. Used to do this with cpu motherboards all the time to clean and dry them


What he said, I always wash PCBs of about every dirty electronics. then dried in the oven and as good as new again.


----------



## SQToyota

Hehe


----------



## Niebur3

Honestly, many posts DDfusion has made in the last couple of days.....lol! Too many to quote.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

SQToyota said:


> Most boards are waterproof fyi. You just have to make sure they are 100% dry before operating. Some of them you can actualy put in an oven as well. You will be supprised how durrable they are. Used to do this with cpu motherboards all the time to clean and dry them


I recently took over a tour as lead video tech for a professional video company, think jumbotrons. All the video screens are outside and hung on truss, the base of the truss gets wrapped in a canvas-lake material with logos on it. When I took over the tour I opened a Pelican case full of the canvas signs to find an ImagePro(Google it) worth over $5k in that case, and the canvas was wet when it was put it the case. There was rust visible on the outside of the case, ouch!

I let it dry for a couple days then fired it up. It would turn on, but after about 30 seconds it would stop responding to controls from the front panel. So I set it aside, figuring it was probably a lost cause. When I got back to the shop I gave it to the guy who repairs our electronics, explain how I found it, and what it does, then went home.

A month later I returned to the shop so I could prep for my next stop on the tour. I stopped by the repair guy's office and asked him about the ImagePro and here turned it to me, in 100% working condition. It was heavily corroded from sitting inside that moist, sealed Pelican case for so long. We went through it and cleaned every part of the board and it's components and it has worked flawlessly since. He didn't have to "fix" anything, just clean it up.

It's kinda amazing just how resilient some electronics can be.

I have an iPad that sat outside in the grass through a hurricane and after sitting in my closet for two weeks it works great again. The screen is cracked from dropping it off a stage, there are multiple dents in it, and the back is scratched to hell. But it keeps trucking along as my PDF repository for owners manuals.


----------



## DDfusion

Niebur3 said:


> Honestly, many posts DDfusion has made in the last couple of days.....lol! Too many to quote.


I can say the same for most of the people on here. 
Everybody is a expert.


----------



## LaserSVT

DDfusion said:


> I can say the same for most of the people on here.
> Everybody is _an_ expert.


Fixored.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Shots fired, take cover


----------



## Niebur3

DDfusion said:


> I can say the same for most of the people on here.
> Everybody is a expert.


Seriously, quit listening to your salesman and start researching and reading on this forum. You will learn the truth. 

No speaker manufacturer purposely designs their speakers to sound bad on a sound board. In most cases, the sound board will be the best you will ever hear them as you are installing them in a place with glass, plastic, odd shapes, etc. 

And if you still insist in this "sales tactic", then tell me, which car did they optimize them for (since they are all different) and in what way did they optimize being installed in said car (location, axis, size of enclosure, etc.)?

Think about it!


----------



## hurrication

Guys, DDfusion acts like this on all the other forums he's on. Stop feeding him and he'll go away!


----------



## SkizeR

Niebur3 said:


> Honestly, many posts DDfusion has made in the last couple of days.....lol! Too many to quote.


its almost like he trusts a salesman..


----------



## SkizeR

oh wait, you guys beat me to it


----------



## Dynamic SQ

Been reading this thread for a long time, but just signed up on the site.

What is the goal timeframe that this thing will actually be done?

My best friend used to have one of these cars kitted out, wheels, and chameleon paint. People used to almost crash trying to get a long look at the car going by changing colors. Great cars that were well ahead of their time!


----------



## SkizeR

Dynamic SQ said:


> Been reading this thread for a long time, but just signed up on the site.
> 
> What is the goal timeframe that this thing will actually be done?
> 
> My best friend used to have one of these cars kitted out, wheels, and chameleon paint. People used to almost crash trying to get a long look at the car going by changing colors. Great cars that were well ahead of their time!


my car? well im on two years and not done yet lol. ill probably be driving it next spring. where in NY are you? you can come check it out anytime if you want


----------



## Dynamic SQ

SkizeR said:


> my car? well im on two years and not done yet lol. ill probably be driving it next spring. where in NY are you? you can come check it out anytime if you want


What an idiot I am! I posted in the wrong thread!

Yes, I was referring to your car.


----------



## SkizeR

Dynamic SQ said:


> What an idiot I am! I posted in the wrong thread!
> 
> Yes, I was referring to your car.


perfect thread to post it in  lol


----------



## Alex92




----------



## DDfusion

Niebur3 said:


> Seriously, quit listening to your salesman and start researching and reading on this forum. You will learn the truth.
> 
> No speaker manufacturer purposely designs their speakers to sound bad on a sound board. In most cases, the sound board will be the best you will ever hear them as you are installing them in a place with glass, plastic, odd shapes, etc.
> 
> And if you still insist in this "sales tactic", then tell me, which car did they optimize them for (since they are all different) and in what way did they optimize being installed in said car (location, axis, size of enclosure, etc.)?
> 
> Think about it!


I've been reading forums for years. I've learnt most people are full of crap. Most forum boners are crap. 

I have enough of my own experience to make a educated opinion. 
The stuff most say are overpriced are actually very good and the stuff they hug that's overpriced is not as good as they think. 

And I use my own ears to judge not a salesman. 
Just because you've never done it don't mean it can't be done or isn't true.


----------



## Alex92

DDfusion said:


> I've been reading forums for years. I've learnt most people are full of crap. Most forum boners are crap.
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough of my own experience to make a educated opinion.
> 
> The stuff most say are overpriced are actually very good and the stuff they hug that's overpriced is not as good as they think.
> 
> 
> 
> And I use my own ears to judge not a salesman.
> 
> Just because you've never done it don't mean it can't be done or isn't true.



Couldn't agree more, I've just started getting to the mid range stuff and noticed a definite step forward over the lower price brackets, to me it seems like the pricier stuff is focused more on smooth and detailed sound whereas re cheaper speakers are made to loud to satisfy people who just don't know any better. Never want to own a set of harsh or shrill tweeters again


----------



## Reerun_KC

This thread is LMAO worthy. Read every page over the last to weeks. It was addicting like a fat kid on cake.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

aren't the last few posts themselves in car audio some of the lamest things you've heard? There are so many variables involved and taking a brush and covering it all...lol...yea, someone lock and dump this thread!


----------



## SkizeR

Phil Indeblanc said:


> aren't the last few posts themselves in car audio some of the lamest things you've heard? There are so many variables involved and taking a brush and covering it all...lol...yea, someone lock and dump this thread!


Which exactly?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Reerun_KC

Phil Indeblanc said:


> aren't the last few posts themselves in car audio some of the lamest things you've heard? There are so many variables involved and taking a brush and covering it all...lol*...yea, someone lock and dump this thread!*




No way, too much awesome winning the car audio industry happening in here...

Its priceless, should be nominated for a hall of classics...


----------



## DDfusion

People forget where they started. We didn't have years of experience in our first builds. 

This forum is just as bad as all the others. 
Somebody with a high post count says something is good and all of a sudden it's gospel. People that have never used it or used it before they knew what they are doing will tell everyone to buy it or not. 

This place nukes everything. Stuff that shouldn't be nuked. 
This is a science but it's not rocket science. 
If it has a cool name, stuff that's rare, stuff that one person says is the same as a higher priced item does not mean it's good.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> People forget where they started. We didn't have years of experience in our first builds.
> 
> This forum is just as bad as all the others.
> Somebody with a high post count says something is good and all of a sudden it's gospel. People that have never used it or used it before they knew what they are doing will tell everyone to buy it or not.
> 
> This place nukes everything. Stuff that shouldn't be nuked.
> This is a science but it's not rocket science.
> If it has a cool name, stuff that's rare, stuff that one person says is the same as a higher priced item does not mean it's good.


idk about the post count thing. people come on here all the time and show up a lot of the old time members. and what do you mean by nuke? what gets nuked? it just sounds like your mad that we told you your salesman may be lying to you, or doesnt know any better like most of them, and you fell for it.


----------



## Reerun_KC

DDfusion said:


> People forget where they started. We didn't have years of experience in our first builds.
> 
> This forum is just as bad as all the others.
> Somebody with a high post count says something is good and all of a sudden it's gospel. People that have never used it or used it before they knew what they are doing will tell everyone to buy it or not.
> 
> This place nukes everything. Stuff that shouldn't be nuked.
> This is a science but it's not rocket science.
> If it has a cool name, stuff that's rare, stuff that one person says is the same as a higher priced item does not mean it's good.


I have built several systems, some were decent, some should of been nuked from orbit, some were laughed at because looking back, they sucked a$$...

Who cares if people say things about other peoples audio systems? Its just a forum/message board. Its not like it actually has any bearing on a persons real life.


----------



## Alex92

DDfusion said:


> People forget where they started. We didn't have years of experience in our first builds.
> 
> This forum is just as bad as all the others.
> Somebody with a high post count says something is good and all of a sudden it's gospel. People that have never used it or used it before they knew what they are doing will tell everyone to buy it or not.
> 
> This place nukes everything. Stuff that shouldn't be nuked.
> This is a science but it's not rocket science.
> If it has a cool name, stuff that's rare, stuff that one person says is the same as a higher priced item does not mean it's good.



"Higher priced item does not mean it's good"
You're right, however you get what you pay for, you pay more for one head unit over another, could he for extra features like Bluetooth, one amp costs more than another with identical power output yet one costs more, the cheaper one may use cheaper low grade components, one may have a better signal to noise ratio than the other. 
Then the matter of speakers, it's hard to compare cheap to expensive but from my experience listening to some pretty cheap nasty stuff slowly moving to my current type x reference set that even though the cheaper stuff was loud and sounded ok the more expensive set it far easier on the ears, much less fatiguing to listen to and does not possess super bright or harsh tweeters.

There's one person in particular I've locked in this thread because he's a very thick and stubborn person, I've attempted to teach him and correct him on multiple occasions but it just hasn't sunk in, the grub regularly buys junk and tries to resell it at a higher price. 

I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for, whether it be the quality of the product or the higher price knowing it comes from a reputable company.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> idk about the post count thing. people come on here all the time and show up a lot of the old time members. and what do you mean by nuke? what gets nuked? it just sounds like your mad that we told you your salesman may be lying to you, and you fell for it.


Lol I didn't automatically believe him. And I'm pretty sure what I've said has been confirmed. I did believe him when I heard it myself. 
I wanted the C5s. The installer is a good friend and told me to try these for for a few days installed. I didn't like them on the board. 

I mean over thinking the basic stuff. 
Worry way to much about parameters that are going to change after a week of play time. Parameters that are going to change depending on every install.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Lol I didn't automatically believe him. And I'm pretty sure what I've said has been confirmed. I did believe him when I heard it myself.
> I wanted the C5s. The installer is a good friend and told me to try these for for a few days installed. I didn't like them on the board.
> 
> I mean over thinking the basic stuff.
> Worry way to much about parameters that are going to change after a week of play time. Parameters that are going to change depending on every install.


ever try raw drivers of the same price range?


----------



## DDfusion

Alex92 said:


> "Higher priced item does not mean it's good"
> You're right, however you get what you pay for, you pay more for one head unit over another, could he for extra features like Bluetooth, one amp costs more than another with identical power output yet one costs more, the cheaper one may use cheaper low grade components, one may have a better signal to noise ratio than the other.
> Then the matter of speakers, it's hard to compare cheap to expensive but from my experience listening to some pretty cheap nasty stuff slowly moving to my current type x reference set that even though the cheaper stuff was loud and sounded ok the more expensive set it far easier on the ears, much less fatiguing to listen to and does not possess super bright or harsh tweeters.
> 
> There's one person in particular I've locked in this thread because he's a very thick and stubborn person, I've attempted to teach him and correct him on multiple occasions but it just hasn't sunk in, the grub regularly buys junk and tries to resell it at a higher price.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for, whether it be the quality of the product or the higher price knowing it comes from a reputable company.


I think you missed my point. There are some higher priced speakers that people say are the same thing as some lower priced speakers. They are not even the same materials. It's the same when people say all Korean amps are the same when they are not even the same dimensions. Subs that use the same basket are the same but they weight 10 pounds different.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> I think you missed my point. There are some higher priced speakers that people say are the same thing as some lower priced speakers. They are not even the same materials. It's the same when people say all Korean amps are the same when they are not even the same dimensions. Subs that use the same basket are the same but they weight 10 pounds different.


what about arc audio speakers and the sb acoustics speakers?


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> ever try raw drivers of the same price range?


Only raw divers I've used where Daytons. Forum members said they where amazing and cheap, they where right at one point. They where cheap. 

I've heard a few scan installs. Clarity was good, lower end output was not. Output in general was lacking. I got the same thing plus output across the board with the hertz.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> what about arc audio speakers and the sb acoustics speakers?


The ones with different cones? Have they been taken apart? Weighed? Every dimension? Or is it just said here so it's true? I personally have never looked that far into it since I don't care for ARC


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Only raw divers I've used where Daytons. Forum members said they where amazing and cheap, they where right at one point. They where cheap.
> 
> I've heard a few scan installs. Clarity was good, lower end output was not. Output in general was lacking. I got the same thing plus output across the board with the hertz.


have you considered tuning? honestly, any halfway decent speaker with a pretty good install and great tuning can sound great. you cant just say "oh these speakers suck" when you hear them in someones car. theres to many other factors at play. and what scans? you sure they even turned the volume up? i find this strange because my scans get to volumes that give me headaches without breaking up, and are much louder than any of the hertz installs i did (and there were plenty of those since they were the hsk's were pretty much used in every install we did). as a matter of fact, i have the tweeters turned WAY down, and the mids are also down a bit compared to my 10 inch midbass's.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> The ones with different cones? Have they been taken apart? Weighed? Every dimension? Or is it just said here so it's true? I personally have never looked that far into it since I don't care for ARC


same exact mid. not sure about the tweeter. but the arc set retails for 1k according to their website. the sb acoustics mids cost 60 bucks


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> same exact mid. not sure about the tweeter. but the arc set retails for 1k according to their website. the sb acoustics mids cost 60 bucks


This one? If so they are not the same in at least one part with a very quick look. Can you find it? Actually 2 things are different

SB Acoustics :: 6" SB17MFC35-4
or this one? Still 2 things are different. 
SB Acoustics :: 6" SB17NRXC35-4

If this is the right SB drivers. If not let me know which ones. 

Black 6.0 | Arc Audio


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> This one? If so they are not the same in at least one part with a very quick look. Can you find it? Actually 2 things are different
> 
> SB Acoustics :: 6" SB17MFC35-4
> or this one? Still 2 things are different.
> SB Acoustics :: 6" SB17NRXC35-4
> 
> If this is the right SB drivers. If not let me know which ones.
> 
> Black 6.0Â*| Arc Audio


ones a fiber cone and ones a poly cone. arc uses the fiber cone version. supposedly arc requested a very small tweak to it, but does that small tweak equate to a 500 dollar rise in price? absofuckinglutely not


----------



## DDfusion

Not what I was talking about. So you just added to the differences. And is it worth it? Up to the buyer.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Not what I was talking about. So you just added to the differences. And is it worth it? Up to the buyer.


thats one way to validate your argument lol


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> thats one way to validate your argument lol


Think about it in a business stand point. Would SB make something for someone else that's the same as what they would sell for cheap? 
Are we sure they even make them? Same basket don't mean same build house. 

Btw. One has a CCA coil one has copper. One has higher RMS which is normally backwards if it has a copper coil. Therefor on paper the ARC is a better driver. I don't know how much just the mid would cost but IMO it's about as much more as it should be.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Think about it in a business stand point. Would SB make something for someone else that's the same as what they would sell for cheap?
> Are we sure they even make them? Same basket don't mean same build house.
> 
> Btw. One has a CCA coil one has copper. One has higher RMS which is normally backwards if it has a copper coil. Therefor on paper the ARC is a better driver. I don't know how much just the mid would cost but IMO it's about as much more as it should be.


and how do they get the rms rating? i think most of us here know that any sort of power rating on a speaker is a guideline at most.

ok, lets take it to the other side of things.. so what about the NVX version? literally the same exact, minus added hardware, but the tweeters (which are also sb) are cheaper than the sb version.. so, other than the slight ts parameter change on the arcs to better suit IB (not a 500 dollar change), and the weather proofing on the cone (again not a 500 dollar change), why do they charge crazy prices? i understand markup as i work in the industry, but for those of us that know better, going for the car audio branded ones are almost always not worth it


----------



## momax_powers

DDfusion said:


> Think about it in a business stand point. Would SB make something for someone else that's the same as what they would sell for cheap?
> Are we sure they even make them? Same basket don't mean same build house.
> 
> Btw. One has a CCA coil one has copper. One has higher RMS which is normally backwards if it has a copper coil. Therefor on paper the ARC is a better driver. I don't know how much just the mid would cost but IMO it's about as much more as it should be.


You would make a perfect salesman


----------



## SkizeR

momax_powers said:


> You would make a perfect salesman


"yeah dog, cca voice coils cost less but they can handle more power, so thats why our version is 500$ more"


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> "yeah dog, cca voice coils cost less but they can handle more power, so thats why our version is 500$ more"


Arc has copper. Higher RMS is a guidline. But it says the driver is capable of longer term higher power handling. 

CCA coils have better cooling. 

I haven't looked at the NVX yet, I will and I'm guessing it's going to be just as easy to spot. 
In a business standpoint it don't make sense. NVX would be paying SB to make them and retailers to sell them. No money there, they have to cut cost somewhere right? 

The SB is $120 a pair? Or 60 a pair? The ARCs won't be $500 for just the mids.


----------



## DDfusion

momax_powers said:


> You would make a perfect salesman


Why? Cause I pointed out the obvious..


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Arc has copper. Higher RMS is a guidline. But it says the driver is capable of longer term higher power handling.
> 
> CCA coils have better cooling.
> 
> I haven't looked at the NVX yet, I will and I'm guessing it's going to be just as easy to spot.
> In a business standpoint it don't make sense. NVX would be paying SB to make them and retailers to sell them. No money there, they have to cut cost somewhere right?
> 
> The SB is $120 a pair? Or 60 a pair? The ARCs won't be $500 for just the mids.


pick away..

NVX XSP6ACT 6.5" X-Series Active Component Car Speakers System


----------



## etroze

If you are looking at a marketing stand point you have to look at the market they are catering too. Home audio compared to car audio both completely separate markets on a main stream level, we here just have the benefit of knowing both markets exist for basically the same thing. There is your price difference.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> pick away..
> 
> NVX XSP6ACT 6.5" X-Series Active Component Car Speakers System


We are talking about mids here. Not sets. 
Where is SB made? Where is NVX made? Country, I doubt NVX is US made. Is SB a U.S. Build house? I honestly don't know or never cared. 
The NVX has less power handling than the SB and it talks about a shorting ring. I didn't see that on the SB but it might be there.


----------



## SkizeR

etroze said:


> If you are looking at a marketing stand point you have to look at the market they are catering too. Home audio compared to car audio both completely separate markets on a main stream level, we here just have the benefit of knowing both markets exist for basically the same thing. There is your price difference.


price difference usually comes from the speakers selling direct from the source to a retailer (raw drivers), vs speakers being made by someone, car audio company puts a logo on it and adds hardware, it then goes to them, then to their distributors, and sometimes to their reps too, then to a retailer. by the time they get to the customer, the markup is huge for everyone to make a profit. you would laugh (or cry depending on if you bought some lol) at the price some dealers get hertz gear for, let alone what they make it for


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> We are talking about mids here. Not sets.
> Where is SB made? Where is NVX made? Country, I doubt NVX is US made. Is SB a U.S. Build house? I honestly don't know or never cared.
> The NVX has less power handling than the SB and it talks about a shorting ring. I didn't see that on the SB but it might be there.


lol the nvx is made by sb acoustics, so the nvx is made right along side them. sb acoustics is based in denmark but i THINK has some of their stuff made in taiwan. i know you dont know and dont care. your more than content with getting man handled by your local dealer and are actually trying to justify it. its cool, we have all been there. just trying to shed some light

and we can talk about the whole set here, since the tweeters are also sb acoustics which can be found on madisound


----------



## etroze

That was actually more of the point I was trying to make, most dealer prices I've seen and then their retail are about 100% markup. I'm with you on they can be the exact same speaker and the "raw" driver from SB is will almost always be lower than the mids "designed" for car audio.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> price difference usually comes from the speakers selling direct from the source to a retailer (raw drivers), vs speakers being made by someone, car audio company puts a logo on it and adds hardware, it then goes to them, then to their distributors, and sometimes to their reps too, then to a retailer. by the time they get to the customer, the markup is huge for everyone to make a profit. you would laugh (or cry depending on if you bought some lol) at the price some dealers get hertz gear for, let alone what they make it for


But are they the same driver? That's the never ending argument. 
I can't believe people still think they are when it was this easy for a novice to spot the differences. 

I paid $300 for my XL mids so I'm not mad at all. They are worth every penny and still sound amazing after 3 years and 2 cars.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> lol the nvx is made by sb acoustics, so the nvx is made right along side them. sb acoustics is based in denmark but i THINK has some of their stuff made in taiwan. i know you dont know and dont care. your more than content with getting man handled by your local dealer and are actually trying to justify it. its cool, we have all been there. just trying to shed some light
> 
> and we can talk about the whole set here, since the tweeters are also sb acoustics which can be found on madisound


Lol I've been doing this since you where sperm. I've been there also. And I'm shedding the right light not hear say and repeat.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> But are they the same driver? That's the never ending argument.
> I can't believe people still think they are when it was this easy for a novice to spot the differences.
> 
> I paid $300 for my XL mids so I'm not mad at all. They are worth every penny and still sound amazing after 3 years and 2 cars.


so point out the differences. i can assure you only slight cosmetic (if that), water protection on the cone (cheap and easy process), and possibly a change in qts to better suit door installs (again, cheap process)

and 300 for the mids?! dealers get that whole component set alone for less than that. never mind the fact that theres better out there. the hertz ones are decent, ill give you that. but not as good as what they cost compared to others.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Lol I've been doing this since you where sperm. I've been there also. And I'm shedding the right light not hear say and repeat.


thats funny, this is usually what people who have no other knowledge to present say. same thing my local hertz dealer says actually  :laugh:

time doesnt equate to knowledge my friend.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> so point out the differences. i can assure you only slight cosmetic (if that), water protection on the cone (cheap and easy process), and possibly a change in qts to better suit door installs (again, cheap process)
> 
> and 300 for the mids?! dealers get that whole component set alone for less than that. never mind the fact that theres better out there. the hertz ones are decent, ill give you that. but not as good as what they cost compared to others.


Did you not see anything I just stated? 
If you don't like Hertz that's fine, there is stuff I don't like also that's against the norm. I will say you will be hard pressed to find a mid that will do what the XL does 80-3000hz. 

Don't be a blind hater. Don't just rinse and repeat. That's a bad way to be in this hobby.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> thats funny, this is usually what people who have no other knowledge to present say. same thing my local hertz dealer says actually  :laugh:
> 
> time doesnt equate to knowledge my friend.


Hands on time does equate knowledge. 
I proved you wrong with facts that you didn't even see. If you want to keep this up we can. 
I see the problem now. You don't like a dealer. Suck it up cupcake. I'll send you a cookie


----------



## etroze

HAT Imagine 6.5


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Did you not see anything I just stated?
> If you don't like Hertz that's fine, there is stuff I don't like also that's against the norm. I will say you will be hard pressed to find a mid that will do what the XL does 80-3000hz.
> 
> Don't be a blind hater. Don't just rinse and repeat. That's a bad way to be in this hobby.


blind hater? ive installed more of the hertz sets than you have set your eyes on. and there are PLENTY of drivers out there that can do what these speakers do, and then some for similar prices


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

lol, well true it is a bit entertaining


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Hands on time does equate knowledge.
> I proved you wrong with facts that you didn't even see. If you want to keep this up we can.
> I see the problem now. You don't like a dealer. Suck it up cupcake. I'll send you a cookie


and no its not that i dont like a dealer, i just dont see a point in buying these if you can run active.


----------



## DDfusion

etroze said:


> HAT Imagine 6.5


Not the same under 120hz authority. Not even close. Even the LE was mat as good there. 

A hat dealer wanted me to use them. Tried both and it was not as good. 

The XLs had more of a presence


----------



## SkizeR

etroze said:


> HAT Imagine 6.5


ive owned and installed both, and can say the imagine is way different than the hertz, but in a two way setup id prefer the imagine. three way id prefer the hertz


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> and no its not that i dont like a dealer, i just dont see a point in buying these if you can run active.


You can buy them raw.. I'm sure someone with your vast experience would know that. 

I'm done. You are a stubborn kid. Nothing will get through to you.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> You can buy them raw.. I'm sure someone with your vast experience would know that.
> 
> I'm done. You are a stubborn kid. Nothing will get through to you.


i actually always find it that its the old guys who cant change their ways. funny thing is, i would have sided with you two years ago. and no **** you can buy them raw. im saying that if you dont need a passive crossover, you have much better options than hertz.


----------



## SkizeR

hopefully hurrication is right


----------



## etroze

The HAT's sound much better down low to me than the Hertz. Its your subjective opinion in this case and most of us buy/use equipment based of how it sounds to us. Hell if the Arc's and the SB sound the same what does it matter if they aren't exactly alike?
There are only a few on this forum that have put hard evidence up of what speakers will actually do and you seem to go against that with the Scans.


----------



## SkizeR

etroze said:


> The HAT's sound much better down low to me than the Hertz. Its your subjective opinion in this case and most of us buy/use equipment based of how it sounds to us. Hell if the Arc's and the SB sound the same what does it matter if they aren't exactly alike?
> There are only a few on this forum that have put hard evidence up of what speakers will actually do and you seem to go against that with the Scans.


sounds better in that region, yes. but not as much output in that area which is what most people are aiming for since midbass in a car can be tricky to get right. and no **** he goes against it. hes an old dude with the typical old guy mentality of "what i know is best and thats that". as people get older, they become less open to other views and options in all aspects in almost all aspects of life. why do you think theres such an old school amp following with people saying "they arent made like this anymore".. yeah, theyre not made by hand anymore but to say amps havent progressed is an extremely stupid thing to say


----------



## etroze

You have me on that Skizer output isn't the end all be all for me on a mid, hell if I want more midbass i'll raise my subwoofer xover a tad more. That is probably why I like the ML1600 more than the XL as the 1600 is a smoother sounding driver to me.
what was the argument about again lol?.......missed the point of the argument I was just waiting for the insults to fly and Jerry Springer to step in, I also like to poke the bear so don't pay any attention if im not being constructive.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I certainly don't enjoy dealers. at least the ones I have come across. Biggest waste of time and resources. 

If car dealers are able to cut the middle man out and not have dealerships, its only a matter of time others will be the same...As it is already happening in a number of sectors.... Only seen them last in overly glorified fields like artwork in a gallery. 

Things that are less measurable.


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> sounds better in that region, yes. but not as much output in that area which is what most people are aiming for since midbass in a car can be tricky to get right. and no **** he goes against it. hes an old dude with the typical old guy mentality of "what i know is best and thats that". as people get older, they become less open to other views and options in all aspects in almost all aspects of life. why do you think theres such an old school amp following with people saying "they arent made like this anymore".. yeah, theyre not made by hand anymore but to say amps havent progressed is an extremely stupid thing to say


If I had the old people mentality is still be using fosgate. 
All I did was point out the differences. I'm sorry it hurt your little feelings. 
Personally I prefer new amps. 

I never said I know best. But I do know enough to spot simple differences and apply logic. Age has taught me that I guess. 
Where do you want me to send that cookie?


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> If I had the old people mentality is still be using fosgate.
> All I did was point out the differences. I'm sorry it hurt your little feelings.
> Personally I prefer new amps.
> 
> I never said I know best. But I do know enough to spot simple differences and apply logic. Age has taught me that I guess.
> Where do you want me to send that cookie?


you spotted a difference that there is a copper coil instead of aluminum coil in the arcs. congrats. what does that do for performance? why does that make them 500 dollars or so more expensive? it doesnt. it probably costs pennies per driver more to do that. so your difference that you pointed out is moot at best


----------



## DDfusion

Morel to the story. 
We like what we like, we buy what we want, we spend what we can. 

To say something is the same for less in this case, SB, ARC, NVX. 
Well it's not. They may be minor differences but are you a speaker designer? Do you know what different MMS can effect? Do you know the difference between a shorting ring and a pole sleeve? All this adds up and it changes a lot. 

Let your ears be the judge not random people on a forum that says they are the same.

And as stated. They are not $500 more.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

So the discussion is now around:
-which mid base sounds better, 
-if old amps are worth gripping on to,
-if dealers mean a thing, 
-if age/time equals wisdom.
-???

So anyone can do a point to point on each of these to see which way the points are stacking?


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Morel to the story.
> We like what we like, we buy what we want, we spend what we can.
> 
> To say something is the same for less in this case, SB, ARC, NVX.
> Well it's not. They may be minor differences but are you a speaker designer? Do you know what different MMS can effect? Do you know the difference between a shorting ring and a pole sleeve? All this adds up and it changes a lot.
> 
> Let your ears be the judge not random people on a forum that says they are the same.


adding mms can do a few things. its lowers FS (which in turn changes everything else), limits higher frequency response, etc.. but really. just admit that its not enough to make a noticeable difference in sound. you know damn well the arc and sb and nvx will sound indistinguishable. maybe i should do a blind test on this too


----------



## etroze

I lol'd at my desk thanks Phil

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Phil Indeblanc said:


> So the discussion is now around:
> -which mid base sounds better,
> -if old amps are worth gripping on to,
> -if dealers mean a thing,
> -if age/time equals wisdom.
> -???
> 
> So anyone can do a point to point on each of these to see which way the points are stacking?


were figuring out who is stupider.. thats what this thread is for aint it? lol


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> adding mms can do a few things. its lowers FS (which in turn changes everything else), limits higher frequency response, etc.. but really. just admit that its not enough to make a noticeable difference in sound. you know damn well the arc and sb and nvx will sound indistinguishable. maybe i should do a blind test on this too


It may or may not. Can a EQ make them closer? Maybe but you will be giving up something to do so. 
I can't admit since I don't know. 
That's one of the problems with forums. People don't know but they talk like they do. Forums are great for install help but not picking equipment like this. 
I like the SMD no vs threads, I don't like anything else about SMD.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> It may or may not. Can a EQ make them closer? Maybe but you will be giving up something to do so.
> I can't admit since I don't know.
> That's one of the problems with forums. People don't know but they talk like they do. Forums are great for install help but not picking equipment like this.
> I like the SMD no vs threads, I don't like anything else about SMD.


No vs threads?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> No vs threads?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Yes no verse threads. All it does is bring out to many opinions since that's all they are. Rarely does anyone show facts. 
And when they do they get ignored.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

its amazing the variables involved for sound. Even time is a variable people dont consider, let alone the ears used. It is a waste for the most part to discuss sound comparisons when they are all theoretical AND with different variables.

Saying one is better than the other is like arguing about who's god is there for them.
Its pointless. Everyone has a perception for sound that will often not equal one another. 

Taking part in the argument is not stupid, but does show our limits of understand of how sound shifts and varies in time from the source to the receiver of that information. I am not explaining how it works, but pointing out that it is not measurable over the internet, nor in 2 different places.


----------



## Alex92

Ignorance is bliss, if you don't know what you're missing you won't miss it  

I wish I spent more time around audio people so I had more I could share in here, an older guy helped me with my first amp setup years ago and took offence to me wanting to check over everything, the prick didn't seem to understand that I wasn't inspecting his work but trying to learn from it, I did learn that he was useless at grounding an amp though, found that wire fastened to a painted surface with a tek screw or something


----------



## Victor_inox

Older dudes has what younger dudes maybe get one day experience! Mine never proved me wrong. Young dudes also not immune of stubbornness. Luck of experience hard to compensate by open-mindedness. Most younger dudes doesn't have either. Keep your mind open and learn from masters,young or old.
Now days every 16 you has internet,therefore became expert overnight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## momax_powers

SkizeR said:


> were figuring out who is stupider.. thats what this thread is for aint it? lol


I think most can figure out who is stupiDDer


----------



## LaserSVT

Victor_inox said:


> Older dudes has what younger dudes maybe get one day experience! Mine never proved me wrong. Young dudes also not immune of stubbornness. Luck of experience hard to compensate by open-mindedness. Most younger dudes doesn't have either. Keep your mind open and learn from masters,young or old.
> Now days every 16 you has internet,therefore became expert overnight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


That statement comes across very different if read in his voice:












as opposed to reading it in his voice:


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

lol... I find the fabrication and the expansive use of different gear to be the the 2 leading parts of car audio. The for-site one has with these 2 is what makes the difference. THEN comes the listening and hair splitting , but these can be so different for different folks.

I know "installers" that have gone to way too many rock concerts that by the time they are 30 they have lost some hearing. Then there are those that have not experienced amazingly immersive sound from great sources that could really open a person up to enjoying such things. Then there is a bunch of folks asking for what the Best XYZ is without any perameters. I have likely been one of those folks at some point or another in some capacity...Anytway the point I think I'm ...well, Not sure if I have a point, but I want to share that all of the listening experiences matter, and you have to take them all into account. 

I can get a dealers advice on ABC, but that has ZERO meaning to me if I'll like it. He may please 60% of the people that will stay with that setup and not upgrade. 

I can also read 20 reviews of different adjectives and feedback on why they liked some set of speakers...or disliked a set of speakers and some of it might have merit, but at least most of it is from actual users, some with the same car and install as you if you're lucky. 

If I followed dealers advice, the truth is I may have been 60% or more happy with what I would get, but I would have learned ZERO.

I guess I rather suffer a little, learn a lot, and get something that is custom fit to my ears. Not the limit of choices I was dished out.

A dealer is going to have 3-5 brands and is most profitable on a couple that he rather push. Ya , you maybe getting an OK to even a good product, but dont kid yourself thinking you had a choice.....That choice was made for you when you walked into the store. 

*That is not to say that there are some exceptional shops that do install, and sell products, and that work honestly with you if you bring your products. I think the less populated the city you are in, in general you may get a better experience. In a heavily populated city, not so much. It goes for a number of businesses. Car dealership being another example. Where the variables are high, the more one has to worry about.


----------



## Victor_inox

Lol,my voice stands as far from that one as it can be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

momax_powers said:


> I think most can figure out who is stupiDDer


I see what you did there..

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner

watching people learn, it can be fascinating. 

I explain my preferences in audio to those around me who know nothing, and I can see about 1% of the material presented, is making it through.

but 1% of something, is a world away from nothing.


----------



## DDfusion

Lol so I'm dumb because I pointed out differences on a fact sheet. 

Or is the stupid one the one that had no idea what he was looking at? 


Are you in one of those cults that give each other circle jerks every night?


----------



## SkizeR

anyone ever go on sonic electronics facebook and read the comments of their posts? that place is a goldmine for this thread


----------



## Kazuhiro

Wait what facts were you pointing out DD?


----------



## DDfusion

Kazuhiro said:


> Wait what facts were you pointing out DD?


Really? Is this a serious question


----------



## Kazuhiro

Im just trying to get a picture of what facts you were pointing out aside from the heated argument


----------



## SkizeR

Kazuhiro said:


> Wait what facts were you pointing out DD?


he was able to read that one had a copper coil and one had an aluminum #str8faksyo


----------



## DDfusion

SkizeR said:


> he was able to read that one had a copper coil and one had an aluminum #str8faksyo


That all you got out of all that? And btw that's a pretty big deal. 
But you are a expert.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Ok well I tried. Forget i asked.


----------



## LaserSVT

cajunner said:


> watching people learn, it can be fascinating.
> 
> I explain my preferences in audio to those around me who know nothing, and I can see about 1% of the material presented, is making it through.
> 
> but 1% of something, is a world away from nothing.


I try and learn new crap about my hobby every day. While a decade and more ago information took a bit more leg work to get, it was more reliable. Now anyone that can find a Wi-Fi spot can spout off anything as fact, be certain they are right and that you are just wrong. Been guilty of it myself. This place has done well to teach me I dont know half of what I thought I did. Sometimes I will get just a little off on our secret verbal audio code but there is usually someone around to smack me back inline.


----------



## drop1

I'll play. A few weeks ago I figured after 6 years I'd tinker a little again .
I bought a pioneer 4100 nex for a pretty good price. Didn't need gps but I'll take the crossovers and time alignment over nothing any day.

Any way I noticed some thing odd. The 80 and 50 hz bands on the eq have barely any audible affect on the sub (jl w3 10). Muting my highs and cranking up the 2 bands to a full 12 db as a test it did almost nothing. The 45 hz boost on my amp however is extremely noticeable at even 2 or 3 db gain which is more than I use in most circumstances unless listening to older rock.

In passing I mentioned this effect to the shop owner about a week later. 

The response was because my sub was crossed over at 80 my eq would not effect the sub very much. No matter how I explained it she couldn't understand that the roll off starts at the x over point and with a low pass let everything below go unattenuated.

I've never had a deck respond like this either. If anyone has any knowledge of this feel free to offer it though I don't wanna hijack the thread.


----------



## SkizeR

drop1 said:


> I'll play. A few weeks ago I figured after 6 years I'd tinker a little again .
> I bought a pioneer 4100 nex for a pretty good price. Didn't need gps but I'll take the crossovers and time alignment over nothing any day.
> 
> Any way I noticed some thing odd. The 80 and 50 hz bands on the eq have barely any audible affect on the sub (jl w3 10). Muting my highs and cranking up the 2 bands to a full 12 db as a test it did almost nothing. The 45 hz boost on my amp however is extremely noticeable at even 2 or 3 db gain which is more than I use in most circumstances unless listening to older rock.
> 
> In passing I mentioned this effect to the shop owner about a week later.
> 
> The response was because my sub was crossed over at 80 my eq would not effect the sub very much. No matter how I explained it she couldn't understand that the roll off starts at the x over point and with a low pass let everything below go unattenuated.
> 
> I've never had a deck respond like this either. If anyone has any knowledge of this feel free to offer it though I don't wanna hijack the thread.


its probably doesnt eq the sub channels.


----------



## Bitter

Oh man, here's a good one and from my own car no less. Yep, grounded the BassLink to the carpet!










Troll level=expert
(the bolt actually passes through the carpet, MDF, and another layer of carpet to a threaded insert inside a frame channel of the car mounting the BassLink* to the car securely, 2 threaded inserts in the frame to be precise) 
*yes I know BassLink sound terrible but it's good enough to flesh out the bottom end, car is loud inside anyway so BassLink+Toyota premium 8spkr system=good enough


----------



## HardCoreDore

SkizeR said:


> its probably doesnt eq the sub channels.


Yea, most likely the sub output is flat and unaffected by the built in equalization. Maybe the designer's thought was that most sub amps include a bass boost control.


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> anyone ever go on sonic electronics facebook and read the comments of their posts? that place is a goldmine for this thread


This thread turned from "stupid things someone said to you" into "dumb **** you read on Sonic's facebook page"..

Quoting a statement or question from an inexperienced user that doesn't know better and then making fun of them for your own personal entertainment is lower than whale turds and borderline pathetic so just how low will you go to feed your own thread?


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> This thread turned from "stupid things someone said to you" into "dumb **** you read on Sonic's facebook page"..
> 
> Quoting a statement or question from an inexperienced user that doesn't know better and then making fun of them for your own personal entertainment is lower than whale turds and borderline pathetic so just how low will you go to feed your own thread?


Who said it's people who don't know better? It was for people who are to ignorant to bother to know any better. You would see that if u read the first post. It's about a shop owner who claimed hybrid was just a rip off of hertz

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamic SQ

_"There is no way my amp is only 250 watts.....its pushing two 400 watt speakers!"_


I guess this guy thought a speaker wouldn't move at all unless you gave the speakers their RMS rating.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I laughed about Scanspeak drivers not having midbass. Mine sure do but I know what the hell I'm doing when it comes to building up a door and tuning. Well, I've had a lot of help from people who have forgotten way more than I'll ever know and I've had an open mind with all of them. I could turn my subs off, drop the crossover point down to 60 on the midbass, and be happy for about 80% of my music. They pound and sound good doing up up to about 900hz where the *DAYTON* midranges take over. Again, install and knowing wtf I'm doing (to a certain degree) helped out a ton. I've heard installs with VERY expensive gear and while MOST of the installs sounded pretty good I sure don't see any good reason to drop big money when I can get most of the way there for a fraction of the cost. Don't get me started on the amt tweeters that cost $50 for the pair. Yes they added a new presence to the music that I've never heard with any kind of dome. I have somewhere around $300 in EIGHT speakers and my system sounds the best it ever has. Three things made this happen...*GOOD INSTALL, GOOD TUNING, AND CAREFUL GEAR SELECTION.* Plenty of people have heard my system with low budget speakers and I'm sure they'll all agree that to a certain degree PRICE MEANS VERY LITTLE. To be honest, I've never really cared for the Scan 12m but I like things a little more clinical than that very nice driver has to offer. 

To clarify on some things I chose the 8 ohm Scan midbass because they modeled 3db louder at 80hz IB. The rs75's were a curiosity and took a lot of work to get sounding as good as they do. I almost gave up on them until I took a deep breath and figured out where the bad spot was that was causing them to freak out and made a deep cut with my very powerful peq. The cheap amt tweets needed very little work. Man these things are sweet. I will be getting the Dayton mini-8 and LPG hinge mounts to get a more solid and better aimed install...and more low profile. The JBL subs are in my eyes the leader in value for what Sonic was selling them for. I do have a Genesis 10" sub on the way bought used on here from someone I trust, and trying to get a local to part with his Arc 10 by itself. He's trying to sell it and one of the lower end Arc sets as a package on here. Pair of 12's are nice but just take up too much room. Basically what I'm trying to say is you don't need to spend big money to get great sound, but SOMETIMES the big money raw drivers can be easier to work with if you don't have the processing power to tame them.


----------



## SkizeR

> Okay so my first recommendation if you have money invested in an amp and sub and even more money in a 4ch for your speakers would be to get a HU that has 4V output. You will get half the sound performance with that 2v output HU you currently have. To put it simply, if you spent $200 on your 4ch, then you will get about $100 worth out of it.
> 
> With that being said, with such a small car I personally would ditch the rears, get better fronts, and just amplify those.


yikes..


----------



## Alex92

^^ and that's the reason I'm starting to give up helping people who demo their car and follow up with "and the gain isn't even up all the way". It's a risk turning my volume over 34/40 with the gain on minimum but they'll never understand why


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have to nearly max my gains out with the .9v outputs on the minidsp. As long as I can get full output and little or no noise floor it really doesn't matter where the gain is set as long as it's set right.


----------



## KSakai

someone just said this to me a couple mins ago :
"DC offset can kill speakers is a myth. clipping does kills them"

should i cry?..


----------



## SkizeR

why..


----------



## etroze

yeah that is kinda cool from a I want to be cheap standpoint but yeah dumb.


----------



## HardCoreDore

SkizeR said:


> why..


These guys are normally at least marginally entertaining. This however, is pretty stupid.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Plenty in this thread...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-dogma/141216-higher-end-amp-sq-myth-137.html

and this....
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ounding-small-foot-print-amps-class-d-16.html


Its hard to say one is stupid when they simply don't know better. We can be folly of that in one industry or understanding of something, and its not true to label it stupid. But comprehension when there is no language struggle and it is basic and clear, yet you avoid back and forth conversation on the topic to build on..... it can be considered limited thinking and I guess some folks can call it other things.


----------



## Kazuhiro

That show is made for hooligans


----------



## Alex92

SkizeR said:


> why..



I saw that last night, at first I was thinking that at least they mention in the very beginning they've done their degrees and mounting the sub in a tyre literally goes against everything they've learned. But then at the end they harp on about "how good" it sounds, no! For ****s sake now we're going to have stupid impressionable people everywhere doing this and thinking it's great. There's a spl comp coming on the 22nd here though, I'll find it thoroughly entertaining if some clown has actually taken the idea thinking it will work well.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Can someone enlighten me, were they bullshitting about their degrees or nah?


----------



## Alex92

Kazuhiro said:


> Can someone enlighten me, were they bullshitting about their degrees or nah?



I'm guessing they're not bullshitting about them, it's not the first time I've heard of this and moog has some website/business related to audio, they disclosed that putting it in a tyre is a terrible idea, just a shame that after all that they said it was decent.


----------



## Darth SQ

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...io-discussion/213417-acoustics-wire-loom.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...io-discussion/213417-acoustics-wire-loom.html
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


your the last person i expected to post this lol


----------



## LaserSVT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...io-discussion/213417-acoustics-wire-loom.html
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## benny z




----------



## SkizeR

benny z said:


>


please tell me you were just trolling..


----------



## DDfusion

There has been worst post over analyzed here.


----------



## maggie-g

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...io-discussion/213417-acoustics-wire-loom.html
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Kazuhiro

Car amp | Trade Me

UBU??! I cant wait till the day someone buys this and says their system is 3200 watts. I bet this thing has like a 30a fuse


this however sure looks sweet....http://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/car-stereos/amplifiers/4-channel/auction-938609556.htm


----------



## Bitter

Clearly supposed to look like JBL not UBU. :lol:


That I think looks stolen (the focal). When someone uninstalls nice equipment I don't think it's normal for them to just cut all the wires off and leave them attached to the amp.


Not something stupid anyone said but something stupid of myself, after owning the same head unit for around a decade I just discovered today that I can reverse phase of the sub at the head unit. I had no idea I could do that. Granted I've only had something connected to the sub out for a whole year now...


----------



## jonah1810

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...io-discussion/213417-acoustics-wire-loom.html
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Holy ****, and i thought that i was retarded (in an audio sense) when i joined this site... 

Okay guys remember, you have to use audiophile grade loom or your high end equipment will sound like pyle because all your sound particles hop right out of your wire. Don't forget to cover your amp in loom aswell.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Bitter said:


> Clearly supposed to look like JBL not UBU.
> 
> 
> That I think looks stolen (the focal). When someone uninstalls nice equipment I don't think it's normal for them to just cut all the wires off and leave them attached to the amp.
> 
> 
> Not something stupid anyone said but something stupid of myself, after owning the same head unit for around a decade I just discovered today that I can reverse phase of the sub at the head unit. I had no idea I could do that. Granted I've only had something connected to the sub out for a whole year now...


I've never really understood the purpose of changing the subwoofer phase. I used to think it had to do with if you'd accidentally wired it backwards. I know now that this was a pretty stupid assumption. 

My understanding is that it relates to the slope of the crossover point, but I don't understand how that effect the phase. Maybe someone here can enlighten me.


----------



## seafish

jonah1810 said:


> Holy ****, and i thought that i was retarded (in an audio sense) when i joined this site...
> 
> Okay guys remember, you have to use audiophile grade loom or your high end equipment will sound like pyle because all your sound particles hop right out of your wire. Don't forget to cover your amp in loom aswell.


Also don't forget that if you want to enhance low frequencies, use dark colored tech flex, but if you want to extend high frequencies, then use white or other light colored tech flex.


----------



## SkizeR

seafish said:


> Also don't forget that if you want to enhance low frequencies, use dark colored tech flex, but if you want to extend high frequencies, then use white or other light colored tech flex.


i used white on all of my wires so i can have my subs play up to 500hz. i can also hear my tweeters playing 50k now


----------



## SkizeR

Bitter said:


> That I think looks stolen (the focal). When someone uninstalls nice equipment I don't think it's normal for them to just cut all the wires off and leave them attached to the amp.


actually, this is very common for installers from what ive seen


----------



## Darth SQ

SkizeR said:


> your the last person i expected to post this lol


It was just too easy.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## benny z

I have a lot of thoughts to add to that thread and just went back to update it, only to find it's been closed. 

#sadface


----------



## SkizeR

benny z said:


> I have a lot of thoughts to add to that thread and just went back to update it, only to find it's been closed.
> 
> #sadface


thoughts like "guys i was just kidding".. ?


----------



## benny z

SkizeR said:


> thoughts like "guys i was just kidding".. ?



Lol!

You're not gonna sleep til you know, huh?


----------



## SkizeR

sorry if this post doesnt make sense after a while. its long, and im tired, and was full of ****ery

so, after 3 long years since i went to the local shop for the last time and them causing me to start this thread, i finally went back as i was in need of a mini ANL fuse. i should go in there more often so i have more content for this thread. its amazing how ignorant some of these older people can be. absolutely unreal. so i go in and its just the owner and some other old dude who i guess is a sales rep for a company sitting in some folding lawn chairs that you take to your kids soccer game. i tell the guy i need a 30 amp mini-anl fuse and possibly some 80 amp ones as well if he has them. he looks at me like i have 4 heads. he goes, " whats a mini anl fuse, and why would you ever use a fuse that high instead of a circuit breaker" (high as in that high of amperage). i tell him its for a distribution block.. "what the hell is a distribution block? why not just use a circuit breaker?".. "it takes a larger wire and splits it into multiple smaller wires and fuses in between to account for the smaller wire size, and i have an old school phoenix gold one that i installed and need some fuses for it"... he pretty much looks at me like im retarded and says "uhh, ok. show me what they look like".. yes, this guy literally has no idea what an anl, or mini anl fuse looks like. shop owner for probably over a decade, and claims to have been doing it for 30 years. i have to show him on my phone what it looks like. he goes to the back and grabs one and says i have a few of them but only 100 amp. i said "ok i can use those with the distro block" although its not the 30 amp one i needed right then and there for my amp (no i didnt blow it, i broke it on accident).. so i ask him how much they are, and he goes over to his computer, clicks around for a second.. 18 dollars PER mini anl fuse. yeah. this mother ****er wanted 18 dollars per fuse. what a sick joke. i kindly declined and he got kind of offended. he again started questioning why i would use fuses again. i told him because 1) thats what distribution blocks use, and 2) because at the end of the day theyre cheaper, more proper, and safer than a circuit breaker (yeah i ****ing went there *****, whats good lol). his jaw dropped. then asks "wait so is this wire small since your using fuses?" i tried not to face palm. btw, all of this is in a cocky tone of voice. i told him no, its 0 gauge wire (i didnt want to say quadruple zero gauge because it wasnt worth the time explaining to him that yes, there is such thing) that goes from the battery to the distribution block, and from the distribution block to the amps. he then says "well hopefully that 0 gauge has a circuit breaker on it". i said nope, just a fuse. his eyes open wide and says "are you serious? thats ridiculous" i told him, well either way its safer, looks more proper, and actually is more proper than a circuit breaker, and i got sucked into a little debate of how fuses are better than circuit breakers besides for convenience for a bit, then accidently mentioned that its quad zero gauge wire and he again looks at me like im retarded. thats exactly when i said, never mind, have a good weekend. ****ing hell


----------



## Alex92

I'm feeling sorry for whoever goes to a local shop here and gets ripped blind. The shop owner had somebody walk in with an audison bit one or bit ten (can't remember) not knowing what it was and let the shop have it for $100. I've had experience with the shop before and he's absolutely useless at tuning a car and mustn't know what he's doing, I feel sorry for the poor sucker he resells the processor to and tunes their car. I asked for his opinion with my system and if he could do anything to make it better, I got the car back and found he screwed with the time alignment and wound up with the centre image in the right (driver side) sail panel. The most interesting part was that he told me that now the stage was more focused and added some depth to it, idiot must think I'm a retard.


----------



## Kazuhiro

I had a similar experience with getting a mini anl fuse, except my conversation ended right when he asked me what mini anl was. 

Sent from my HTC_PO582 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruizal

I had a friend tell me about his brothers setup. Pure spl car it seems. Bunches of speakers and tweeters in the doors. Yada Yada. The best part was when he explained the sub setup. 
Two 15s and two 12s. He said it's funny because the 12s are louder than the 15s.. He also happens to have two amps for these subs. One 12 is ran off one amp and the other 12 and both 15s are ran off the second amp. To quote "the one 12 is louder probably because the other three are ran bridged off one amp. It has its own amp. It bangs" 

I let him finish his story and he proceeded to tell me he wishes he could get rockford p1 15" subs again because they were so loud. I tried to explain to him that he can get much much louder if that's all he is worried about. Super nice guy, just a little ignorant of what is all out there. Hopefully I can help him out! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex92

Hopefully you're able to give him a hand mate, one thing I hate is when people are that ignorant they won't accept some simple info about how their amp is set too high "the gain isn't even all the way up!" *facepalm* 
On another note though surprisingly I've gained a little spl switching 2 12"s for a single and upgrading to a better amp with 200 watts more available than the old one


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My buddy is the office manager at a used car lot out in the hood. He said the people out there put 15's in the smallest box they can. All they care about is making their trunk rattle.


----------



## erlebo

SkizeR said:


> sorry if this post doesnt make sense after a while. its long, and im tired, and was full of ****ery
> 
> so, after 3 long years since i went to the local shop for the last time and them causing me to start this thread, i finally went back as i was in need of a mini ANL fuse. i should go in there more often so i have more content for this thread. its amazing how ignorant some of these older people can be. absolutely unreal. so i go in and its just the owner and some other old dude who i guess is a sales rep for a company sitting in some folding lawn chairs that you take to your kids soccer game. i tell the guy i need a 30 amp mini-anl fuse and possibly some 80 amp ones as well if he has them. he looks at me like i have 4 heads. he goes, " whats a mini anl fuse, and why would you ever use a fuse that high instead of a circuit breaker" (high as in that high of amperage). i tell him its for a distribution block.. "what the hell is a distribution block? why not just use a circuit breaker?".. "it takes a larger wire and splits it into multiple smaller wires and fuses in between to account for the smaller wire size, and i have an old school phoenix gold one that i installed and need some fuses for it"... he pretty much looks at me like im retarded and says "uhh, ok. show me what they look like".. yes, this guy literally has no idea what an anl, or mini anl fuse looks like. shop owner for probably over a decade, and claims to have been doing it for 30 years. i have to show him on my phone what it looks like. he goes to the back and grabs one and says i have a few of them but only 100 amp. i said "ok i can use those with the distro block" although its not the 30 amp one i needed right then and there for my amp (no i didnt blow it, i broke it on accident).. so i ask him how much they are, and he goes over to his computer, clicks around for a second.. 18 dollars PER mini anl fuse. yeah. this mother ****er wanted 18 dollars per fuse. what a sick joke. i kindly declined and he got kind of offended. he again started questioning why i would use fuses again. i told him because 1) thats what distribution blocks use, and 2) because at the end of the day theyre cheaper, more proper, and safer than a circuit breaker (yeah i ****ing went there *****, whats good lol). his jaw dropped. then asks "wait so is this wire small since your using fuses?" i tried not to face palm. btw, all of this is in a cocky tone of voice. i told him no, its 0 gauge wire (i didnt want to say quadruple zero gauge because it wasnt worth the time explaining to him that yes, there is such thing) that goes from the battery to the distribution block, and from the distribution block to the amps. he then says "well hopefully that 0 gauge has a circuit breaker on it". i said nope, just a fuse. his eyes open wide and says "are you serious? thats ridiculous" i told him, well either way its safer, looks more proper, and actually is more proper than a circuit breaker, and i got sucked into a little debate of how fuses are better than circuit breakers besides for convenience for a bit, then accidently mentioned that its quad zero gauge wire and he again looks at me like im retarded. thats exactly when i said, never mind, have a good weekend. ****ing hell



It takes a man to suffer ignorance and smile.

Are you an Englishman in New York?


----------



## danno14

SkizeR said:


> why..


too funny, and flashback.

I did similar back in th early 90's, in the spare tire/wheel in my wife's jeep cherokee. Only I used an ADS woofer and routed aluminum discs for both the mounting and back plates. Worked pretty well, allowed the spare to be used if needed (never was), and totally stealth


----------



## germanyt

Too much hilarity ITT. I've heard quite a few stupid things before but I was a noob once too and used to say dumb ****.


----------



## SkizeR

erlebo said:


> It takes a man to suffer ignorance and smile.
> 
> Are you an Englishman in New York?


not even sure what that means lol. im a new yorker in new york. "ayyy! fuhgedaboudit!". like that kind of new yorker lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SkizeR said:


> not even sure what that means lol. im a new yorker in new york. "ayyy! fuhgedaboudit!". like that kind of new yorker lol


Here in the South we say "bless your heart" when calling you a dumbass.


----------



## germanyt

I used to believe that Audiobahn was a high end SQ driver. And I told lots of people to run them. lol


----------



## SkizeR

germanyt said:


> I used to believe that Audiobahn was a high end SQ driver. And I told lots of people to run them. lol


dick move lol


----------



## HardCoreDore

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Here in the South we say "bless your heart" when calling you a dumbass.


I'm from "The Dirty" too, but I prefer to save my blessings for those that deserve them. I prefer "...dumb as a bag of Hammers" when referring to inferior lifeforms.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> I'm from "The Dirty" too, but I prefer to save my blessings for those that deserve them. I prefer "...dumb as a bag of Hammers" when referring to inferior lifeforms.


I use "worthless as tits on a boar hog" a lot.


----------



## erlebo

SkizeR said:


> not even sure what that means lol. im a new yorker in new york. "ayyy! fuhgedaboudit!". like that kind of new yorker lol


"It takes a man to suffer ignorance and smile" is from a song called Englishman in New York.

It's what comes to mind when I encounter arrogant ignorance.


----------



## SkizeR

erlebo said:


> "It takes a man to suffer ignorance and smile" is from a song called Englishman in New York.
> 
> It's what comes to mind when I encounter arrogant ignorance.


ahhhh


----------



## LaserSVT

Whats wrong with circuit breakers? I like circuit breakers.


----------



## SkizeR

LaserSVT said:


> Whats wrong with circuit breakers? I like circuit breakers.


nothing. but apparently theres something wrong with fuses


----------



## fhlh002

SkizeR said:


> ahhhh


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d27gTrPPAyk


----------



## hurrication

It's started.


----------



## Victor_inox

LaserSVT said:


> Whats wrong with circuit breakers? I like circuit breakers.


good question.


----------



## Theslaking

Some say circuit breakers are unreliable. In terms that the more they flip/pop the more they wear and the more power it takes to pop them the next time. So a 80 breaker may become a 120 amp before it fails completely. I don't know if if that's true but my rebutle was that if I blow my properly sized breaker enough times to wear it out then there is something else in my system that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Bitter

I think I've read somewhere that circuit breakers trip slower than fuses blow and with a wider tolerance, an 80 amp fuse blows above 80 amps and very fast (unless it's a slow blow giggity) where as a circuit breaker may take longer and may blow well above 80 amps if it's a sudden high load like a power cable to ground situation which could in theory create more potential for damage. In theory. There's also concerns about the contact pads becoming dirty over time and creating high resistance which could trip the breaker under lower than rated loads especially in an underhood environment. Fuses are nice and self contained generally, though I've seen my fair share of rotted out fuses too!


----------



## germanyt

SkizeR said:


> dick move lol


Ha! In my defense I didnt know any better.










LMAO those are them. First system was a Pioneer P660-PRS ( stil bad ass btw ). 2 Flame Q 12 inverted in like 2 cubes ported 180 from baffle. Mad cancellation running 2 ohm on a 4 ohm bridged amp. Lol. It was horrible.

No BS tho this headunit got me laid.
DEH-P660 - In-Dash CD Receiver with Organic EL Display | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## HardCoreDore

fhlh002 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d27gTrPPAyk


When I think of **** songs by Sting... This is at the top of the list


----------



## Victor_inox

HardCoreDore said:


> When I think of **** songs by Sting... This is at the top of the list


Let us hear what you composed.


----------



## Bitter

Victor_inox said:


> Let us hear what you composed.



Let me get the mic close to my cheeks hold on....


----------



## Victor_inox

Farting in the tab,is that you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

"Nah I don't need one of those in my amp test."




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Just messin' with ya Nick. 
Hope it all goes smoothly next Saturday.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Just messin' with ya Nick.
> Hope it all goes smoothly next Saturday.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Two sundays. Don't want to do it on the holiday weekend because who knows if anyone will be able to come. Not even gunna bother asking

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore

I just found this on Craigslist. Some people... 

http://nashville.craigslist.org/ele/5202520250.html


----------



## SkizeR

HardCoreDore said:


> I just found this on Craigslist. Some people...
> 
> 2 SUB BOOFERS AND 1 AMPLIFIER


boofers.. lol


----------



## HardCoreDore

SkizeR said:


> boofers.. lol


Those sure are some banging boofers ya got there...


----------



## Bitter

They go boof boof boof.


----------



## gstokes

polyoofa falafel boofah


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> polyoofa falafel boofah


i thought you said it was "lower than whale turds and borderline pathetic" to get a chuckle out of others who dont know better? glad to see you can lighten up a bit


----------



## gstokes

Theslaking said:


> Some say circuit breakers are unreliable. In terms that the more they flip/pop the more they wear and the more power it takes to pop them the next time. So a 80 breaker may become a 120 amp before it fails completely. I don't know if if that's true but my rebutle was that if I blow my properly sized breaker enough times to wear it out then there is something else in my system that needs to be addressed.


Don't believe what some folks may say, circuit breakers are extremely reliable and quite accurate, this is what I use..


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> i thought you said it was "lower than whale turds and borderline pathetic" to get a chuckle out of others who dont know better? glad to see you can lighten up a bit


There's a difference between not knowing better and not being able to spell, that ****er knows better he just can't spell


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> Don't believe what some folks may say, circuit breakers are extremely reliable and quite accurate, this is what I use..


But still have the small possibility of failure but that's not what my post was about. The dude was questioning be like fuses are dangerous lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

Just to show you that I can lighten up a little bit, the only thing lower than lower whale turds and borderline pathetic is you and the enjoyment you get from making fun of other people, that's low and pathetic just so you know 

If you didn't truly enjoy it you wouldn't have started this thread in the first place..


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> Just to show you that I can lighten up a little bit, the only thing lower than lower whale turds and borderline pathetic is you and the enjoyment you get from making fun of other people, that's low and pathetic just so you know
> 
> If you didn't truly enjoy it you wouldn't have started this thread in the first place..


Maybe you should go re-read the op. Wasn't making fun of someone who doesn't know any better. It was of a guy who's been in the industry for 30 years and tried using a pathetic sales tactic to get me to buy hertz speakers from him

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion

Circuit breakers corrode easy. That makes them unreliable.


----------



## goodstuff

Bitter said:


> I think I've read somewhere that circuit breakers trip slower than fuses blow and with a wider tolerance, an 80 amp fuse blows above 80 amps and very fast (unless it's a slow blow giggity) where as a circuit breaker may take longer and may blow well above 80 amps if it's a sudden high load like a power cable to ground situation which could in theory create more potential for damage. In theory. There's also concerns about the contact pads becoming dirty over time and creating high resistance which could trip the breaker under lower than rated loads especially in an underhood environment. Fuses are nice and self contained generally, though I've seen my fair share of rotted out fuses too!


Rotted out fuses?


----------



## DDfusion

Back in the old MECA days we where classed by fuse rating. Use to go as low as we could to drop a class. 
Best I ever got was a 5k on 35 amps of fusing for a burp. 
50 amps of fusing for a 30 second park and pound run. All on 5000 watts.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Back in the old MECA days we where classed by fuse rating. Use to go as low as we could to drop a class.
> Best I ever got was a 5k on 35 amps of fusing for a burp.
> 50 amps of fusing for a 30 second park and pound run. All on 5000 watts.


So what are you getting at? That they're more dangerous and unreliable than breakers?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion

I'm not getting at anything. Breakers corrode. Fuses can pass way over rated. 
Fuses will pop with a big spike, if breakers are corroded they might not.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> I'm not getting at anything. Breakers corrode. Fuses can pass way over rated.
> Fuses will pop with a big spike, if breakers are corroded they might not.


Ahh fuses will only bass more for a short period of time. It's all about ohms law and how long it takes to heat up the fuse element to its melting point. If the resistance of the fuse is more than the wire, then it'll for sure do its job no ifs, ands, or buts.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## germanyt

Not exactly audio related..... ok not at all but it's an audio forum. This Louisiana CRX guy is rustling my jimmies.


Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com


----------



## Lycancatt

not sure if I've posted this before but..

while working pro audio, a guy asked me why my 31 band eqs were mostly flat? I said because the system is very good and doesn't need a lot of processing. He said "but you should take all the midrange out, theres nothing fun in the midrange anyways."

this was a metal show with loud guitars, big toms, and vocals..so uh..yeah..


----------



## DDfusion

germanyt said:


> Not exactly audio related..... ok not at all but it's an audio forum. This Louisiana CRX guy is rustling my jimmies.
> 
> 
> Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com


He's messing with you and you are biting


----------



## germanyt

DDfusion said:


> He's messing with you and you are biting


Perhaps.


----------



## LaserSVT

DDfusion said:


> Circuit breakers corrode easy. That makes them unreliable.


Interesting. Wrong but still interesting.
I have seen tons of fuse holders corroding over the years. Well not tons, maybe 20lbs worth. I have yet to ever have a breaker corrode nor have I ever seen one corrode. Then again I like to use quality components.


----------



## SkizeR

calm your tits guys. i was just telling a story about how a shop owner thought i was stupid for using fuses and not a breaker


----------



## DDfusion

If it's a unprotected contact it can corrode. That's basic corrosion theory.


----------



## TrickyRicky

If you guys want to learn about fuses and all the types available then READ their datasheets, that simple. Then you will know why you can have 200x or 300x their rating for a CERTAIN amount of time.


----------



## Victor_inox

TrickyRicky said:


> If you guys want to learn about fuses and all the types available then READ their datasheets, that simple. Then you will know why you can have 200x or 300x their rating for a CERTAIN amount of time.


That is correct but show me one person in this thread who does. 
Same thing applicable to breakers .


----------



## Bitter

goodstuff said:


> Rotted out fuses?


Pretty common on older GM vehicles before they figured out that the bottom of the fuse block should be sealed. Pretty common to find them rotted out on the Caddy models causing all kinds of problems. I've had to get pretty creative with repairs a few times, not much left to work with after water, salt, and low voltage do their thing.


----------



## WhiteKnite




----------



## SkizeR

WhiteKnite said:


>


"this tutorial brought to you from pyle!"


----------



## WhiteKnite

Couple more from Korea:

Local 'car audio' shop when I asked about amps "You don't need amps, factory stereos are too good now" ok, you don't need my money...

My favorite, guy bought my old car and paid extra to leave the system in "Where is the battery for the speakers? Does it need to be charged?"


----------



## Kazuhiro

This is how the marketing department works

Sound Magus Amp 60*4 = 2400 Watt | Trade Me


----------



## wagonmaster

A lot of these are classics. 

When I was in electronic sales. I would be told about so many vehicles that had this system or that. But they left it at home. I once had somebody tell me they owned this bronco with a huge loud record breaking system. Yeah right.

Tim


----------



## SkizeR

wagonmaster said:


> A lot of these are classics.
> 
> When I was in electronic sales. I would be told about so many vehicles that had this system or that. But they left it at home. I once had somebody tell me they owned this bronco with a huge loud record breaking system. Yeah right.
> 
> Tim


did it happen to be an old woman who told you this?


----------



## HardCoreDore

Kazuhiro said:


> This is how the marketing department works
> 
> Sound Magus Amp 60*4 = 2400 Watt | Trade Me


This is hilarious and frighteningly true.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

WhiteKnite said:


>


Now it all makes sense! (why Pyle is Pyle)


----------



## Alex92

Kazuhiro said:


> This is how the marketing department works
> 
> Sound Magus Amp 60*4 = 2400 Watt | Trade Me



It gets me every time I see somebody buying a "high power" 4 channel amp for a sub. Gotta keep an eye on an old friend who's likely to make this mistake


----------



## Kazuhiro

I might inquire on his 4000 watts amp hahaha 

Sent from my HTC_PO582 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazuhiro

I tried to sell dayton amt tweets on a local classifieds; 100% of the responses were either "Are they loud?" or "Do they go hard bro?"

No one gave a second glance to what i meant by a 4500hz crossover. 
One guy asked if he could plug them into the headunit.


----------



## Victor_inox

People of CL is special kind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

Victor_inox said:


> People of CL is special kind.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


We have all stated we are or have been on CL. So who is worse? The dummies that don't they are dumb or the "smart" ones that continually and knowingly subject themselves to the dummies purposely? Not firing at anyone I just often ask myself these types of questions before I critize. And since I believe CL is mostly filled with idiots now, I asked the question!


----------



## Victor_inox

Theslaking said:


> We have all stated we are or have been on CL. So who is worse? The dummies that don't they are dumb or the "smart" ones that continually and knowingly subject themselves to the dummies purposely? Not firing at anyone I just often ask myself these types of questions before I critize. And since I believe CL is mostly filled with idiots now, I asked the question!


 You got the point:laugh:
Idiots often present on both sides of the counter.... 
It`s calculated risk.


----------



## 0nbagz

Alex92 said:


> It gets me every time I see somebody buying a "high power" 4 channel amp for a sub. Gotta keep an eye on an old friend who's likely to make this mistake



No I'm not


----------



## DDfusion

Yall act like you started out where you are now, in some cases that's not saying much. 
Yall act like everybody studies this stuff like you do. I'm sure those CL idiots know stuff you do not.


----------



## SkizeR

DDfusion said:


> Yall act like you started out where you are now, in some cases that's not saying much.
> Yall act like everybody studies this stuff like you do. I'm sure those CL idiots know stuff you do not.


Lighten up. If you can't enjoy a little laugh then this thread isn't for you. If I'm able to laugh at myself, what's wrong with getting a small chuckle out of others?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

the influx on CL is so huge, you're gonna get the majority of unknowns. But that doesn't mean some users of CL wont school you. 

I have met a few extremely knowledgeable folks on the occasions I sifted through it, and often when these folks are selling top gear, they usually know what they have.


----------



## Victor_inox

DDfusion said:


> Yall act like you started out where you are now, in some cases that's not saying much.
> Yall act like everybody studies this stuff like you do. I'm sure those CL idiots know stuff you do not.


I` usually very patient with people trying to give me their money, until they insist pushing ******** my may. 

I`m sure some idiots know stuff I don`t but I`d never buy anything without researching what is it I`m buying. I lost a few deals that way I`m sure but at least i haven`t wasted my money. 

You seems to be protective of others and that is a great quality in my books but sometimes no one needed protection.


----------



## Kazuhiro

DDfusion said:


> Yall act like you started out where you are now, in some cases that's not saying much.
> Yall act like everybody studies this stuff like you do. I'm sure those CL idiots know stuff you do not.


I can tell you there was never a point where "does it go loud" was the selling point for a tweeter to me


----------



## jwsewell01

DDfusion said:


> Yall act like you started out where you are now, in some cases that's not saying much.
> Yall act like everybody studies this stuff like you do. I'm sure those CL idiots know stuff you do not.


 Lol, you never know.
Just this past July a member met The author of "The Loudspeaker Cookbook" Vance Dickason through a Craigslist ad. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8-prescient-audio-ultra-thin-12-sub-$299.html


----------



## schicksal

Classifieds are a mixed bag just about everywhere... I've bought from both here and ebay and you can find great deals, but on both places you have people listing used gear for more than it costs new. I don't get it unless people really aren't that big into Google to see if something is priced realistically before they jump on it. It makes no sense because just about the first thing someone would do when they see an ad is look up the specs anyway.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

DDfusion said:


> Yall act like you started out where you are now, in some cases that's not saying much.
> Yall act like everybody studies this stuff like you do. I'm sure those CL idiots know stuff you do not.


yeah trust me dude, they don't know things we don't.

Sure we've all started small but I've never looked at a set of 200 dollar tweeters and wondered if I should connect them straight to a head unit.

We've forgotten more than they've ever known, or cared to learn.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

DDfusion said:


> I'm sure those CL idiots know stuff you do not.


To be honest, this might be the best post in this thread and he didn't even mean it to be.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

Victor_inox said:


> I`m sure some idiots know stuff I don`t


 yeah like how to pop a trunk lock silently to haul off with your **** to sell it on CL


----------



## ebrahim

I will let you know a stupid thing someone told me today when I had to make a stop at the local shop to see how much their would charge me for HID kits installed and the shop is Ground Level Customs in Orlando. So I walked in and the owner/installer was bragging about he was sponsored by MB Quart back in the days when he was competing in IASCA. So my question to him trying to find out when he competed and he told me like over 15 years ago so I was thinking he knows a lot about car audio. He told me he has been in business for over 15 years and when I asked him about Morel he told me he did not know about Morel and then turned around and told me that Sound Stream is way better than Morel.

What irritates me most about this conversation and where it was going is that I personally think he lied about competing and so forth because they were no trophies and no pictures of the car or truck he used to compete in IASCA plus he kept going about Sound Stream and JBL being way better than the European brands I mentioned. Also he tried to sell me Sound Stream mids and highs with Bass Inferno amps as well as a JBL amp to power a pair of JBL 12s in a sealed enclosure.


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

He thought that you were a sucker, an easy sell.


----------



## Reerun_KC

ebrahim said:


> I will let you know a stupid thing someone told me today when I had to make a stop at the local shop to see how much their would charge me for HID kits installed and the shop is Ground Level Customs in Orlando. So I walked in and the owner/installer was bragging about he was sponsored by MB Quart back in the days when he was competing in IASCA. So my question to him trying to find out when he competed and he told me like over 15 years ago so I was thinking he knows a lot about car audio. He told me he has been in business for over 15 years and when I asked him about Morel he told me he did not know about Morel and then turned around and told me that Sound Stream is way better than Morel.
> 
> What irritates me most about this conversation and where it was going is that I personally think he lied about competing and so forth because they were no trophies and no pictures of the car or truck he used to compete in IASCA plus he kept going about Sound Stream and JBL being way better than the European brands I mentioned. Also he tried to sell me Sound Stream mids and highs with Bass Inferno amps as well as a JBL amp to power a pair of JBL 12s in a sealed enclosure.


This is 99.99% the main reason I have avoided install shops and especially now with my current install. I had spnt the time resesrching, educating myself AND asked questions while avoiding biased asshat install shop owners/employees.

I might of not always liked the answer and did a few things my way vs current conventional install that everyone is doing, but I am ending up with a major bad ass system...

Also this post above is why I will only trust my tuning of this system to a few guys that have walked me through step by step. Yeah it might be a 7 hour drive for a weekend tuning session, but at least I won't have to deal with ****ty shop owners that really struggle with technology and common sense...


----------



## SkizeR

ebrahim said:


> I will let you know a stupid thing someone told me today when I had to make a stop at the local shop to see how much their would charge me for HID kits installed and the shop is Ground Level Customs in Orlando. So I walked in and the owner/installer was bragging about he was sponsored by MB Quart back in the days when he was competing in IASCA. So my question to him trying to find out when he competed and he told me like over 15 years ago so I was thinking he knows a lot about car audio. He told me he has been in business for over 15 years and when I asked him about Morel he told me he did not know about Morel and then turned around and told me that Sound Stream is way better than Morel.
> 
> What irritates me most about this conversation and where it was going is that I personally think he lied about competing and so forth because they were no trophies and no pictures of the car or truck he used to compete in IASCA plus he kept going about Sound Stream and JBL being way better than the European brands I mentioned. Also he tried to sell me Sound Stream mids and highs with Bass Inferno amps as well as a JBL amp to power a pair of JBL 12s in a sealed enclosure.


this is literally the situation that happened to me that started this thread, except replace morel with hybrid, and soundstream with lower end hertz gear


----------



## Tr0ni

Someone said:"You dont need Car-HIFI". Yeah for sure...


----------



## SkizeR

Tr0ni said:


> Someone said:"You dont need Car-HIFI". Yeah for sure...


well to be fair... thats kinda true


----------



## gstokes

Tr0ni said:


> Someone said:"You dont need Car-HIFI". Yeah for sure...


Very true, people are too quick to say that you don't need something just because they don't, humans don't hesitate to apply their personal sanctions on others..

Answer: you don't need that..
Question: how the f... would you know what i need or don't need ?

:beerchug:


----------



## SkizeR

because you dont NEED it


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

Yesterday at work I was explaining why my car doesn't have an interior at the moment, and the procedures I'm using to deaden the noise a bit...

One of the New guys said that my car "is on sum whole other ****" and that I went "OD as ****" on it lol


----------



## Reerun_KC

gstokes said:


> Very true, people are too quick to say that you don't need something just because they don't, humans don't hesitate to apply their personal sanctions on others..
> 
> Answer: you don't need that..
> Question: how the f... would you know what i need or don't need ?
> 
> :beerchug:


Because I said you don't need it. Therefore you don't need it.


----------



## etroze

Walked into a local shop a while back and was seeing what they had that would pair well off my JBL GTO 7001. Well they guy proceeded to tell me that the amp probably doesn't do rated because when he pulled it up on Soniceletronix it was being discontinued and was selling for around 150 bucks (big reason I bought the amp). Then he started pushing Memphis and JL real hard kept telling him I have a decent amp and just looking for sub or subs. 
He really wanted me to buy a shallow Memphis and cause he had one in his car and it "pounded" and it was on sale at $600 F that. So he sits me in his Mazda 3 and I demo his sub, I get out of the car and all I say is WOW, he smiles, I was liking it till the volume when up (it sounded decent at low volume) and no where near the level of what I thought should be pounding the VC was bottoming out. He thought that was normal and all subs do that when being pushed, I tell him not in the correct enclosure (his leaked bad), and definitely not at that low of a volume. I left shaking my head and never walked into that store after that. 
Moral of the story don't bad mouth relatively respected brands and proceed to show off your junk.

Side note shop down the road from there where I walk in and they remember my name gave me a hellva deal on a 13tw5-3 that has been sitting in their demo board for a couple of years and finally upgraded.


----------



## LaserSVT

I was just told Instead of rewiring my McIntosh amps for the power level I want I should just get some new MB Quart Onyx amps because they are way killer and his 1500 mono block puts out WAY more than 1500 watts because it wants a 140 amp fuse.


----------



## danno14

LaserSVT said:


> I was just told Instead of rewiring my McIntosh amps for the power level I want I should just get some new MB Quart Onyx amps because they are way killer and his 1500 mono block puts out WAY more than 1500 watts because it wants a 140 amp fuse.




I agree with him!
And since I am SUCH a nice guy, I will even give you brand new onyx's and take that Mcintosh junk in on trade


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I've been told more than once to drill a hole in my sub box because the pressure from the woofer would blow the box apart. And it's hard to explain to an idiot why box size and tuning is important. They just don't want to hear it.


----------



## w00tah

If you have a mono amp, you need to bridge it.

Seriously wanted to punt kittens when I heard that one.


----------



## jonah1810

w00tah said:


> If you have a mono amp, you need to bridge it.
> 
> Seriously wanted to punt kittens when I heard that one.


Well yeah! Everyone knows on a mono amp you have to combine the positive and negative outputs! 
I recommend soldering your two wires together within a foot of the amp. Or else you can't get rated power. Duh 

I hope there wasn't any kittens around...


----------



## w00tah

jonah1810 said:


> Well yeah! Everyone knows on a mono amp you have to combine the positive and negative outputs!
> I recommend soldering your two wires together within a foot of the amp. Or else you can't get rated power. Duh
> 
> I hope there wasn't any kittens around...


No, no kittens were harmed. Besides, I said I wanted to, not that I would or did


----------



## ADCS-1

You cant replace the speakers with those "things" (pointing at my German Maestros), the stock speakers is designed for just this car, the smart guy at the dealsership told me today. I have a 2011 Transit Connect aka doghouse...


----------



## LaserSVT




----------



## jonah1810

LaserSVT said:


>


Okay you win this thread!


----------



## Bminus

LaserSVT said:


>


"Hey man, there aint no room for all four of them big a$$ subs... You wanna just put a couple smaller subs in there?"

"Screw that!! Mount them in the floor!! If you aint cuttin holes yo ride, then you aint bangin.."

This is how I pictured the conversation before this install took place. LOL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What kind of car is that? And judging by the pic I assume it was taken from in the "pit" at your shop? I bet it sounds fairly decent inside the car.


----------



## Brian_smith06

LaserSVT said:


>


IB ftw!

I have considered cutting some holes in the floor of my Tahoe but I would create an enclosure for the sub to protect them. 

Seriously almost did that with some thin jl subs in my old cavalier under the front 2 seats. Had it not been for ground clearance it probably would have happened.


----------



## wrangler

LaserSVT said:


>


Ground pounding to another level.


----------



## Victor_inox

Look MA, no propeller shaft nor CV Axles, it`s levitate when bass hit.


----------



## LaserSVT

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What kind of car is that? And judging by the pic I assume it was taken from in the "pit" at your shop? I bet it sounds fairly decent inside the car.


No idea what kind of car. I wish my shop had a pit. This turned up on a ricer forum (A forum in which we make fun of ricers).


Victor_inox said:


> Look MA, no propeller shaft nor CV Axles, it`s levitate when bass hit.


Its FWD and I can see the CVs. Small hint, they go to the wheels. 



Years and years ago my coworker had done Mick Fleetwoods (of Fleetwood Mac) BMW 7 series. Must have been 20-25 years ago. Mick Fleetwood being a drummer is all about the drums being in front of him. He (my coworker) said he had never been so scared to work on a car. Big star. Big money. Rare and expensive equipment and a brand new $80,000 BMW with 20 miles on it and he was instructed to cut out the floor and inner kick panel to mount 12" (I think, may have been 10") PA speakers in the floor. I don't remember much about the story but I do remember asking him what did he make the box out of, being new to car audio I knew nothing of fiberglass or even what a PA speaker was. I thought PA speakers were Public Announcement horns from school. LOL Anyway he said there was no enclosure, back of the speaker stuck out behind the front wheels splash shield. LOL
He did say the stereo was intense though. Fairly sure he said the trunk was filled with McIntosh MC430s. Didnt know what that was at the time other than McIntoshs first car amps.


----------



## Victor_inox

LaserSVT said:


> No idea what kind of car. I wish my shop had a pit. This turned up on a ricer forum (A forum in which we make fun of ricers).
> 
> 
> Its FWD and I can see the CVs. Small hint, they go to the wheels.


You can`t take a joke, don`t ya?


----------



## ryanr7386

LaserSVT said:


>


Alright, I have to ask. Do you think it sounds better parked over the Floor opening or not?


----------



## LaserSVT

Victor_inox said:


> You can`t take a joke, don`t ya?


I thought the emoji used indicated I did?


----------



## wagonmaster

SkizeR said:


> did it happen to be an old woman who told you this?


No, I would have gotten her autograph, if it was. It was a late teen early 20 something.

Tim


----------



## HardCoreDore

LaserSVT said:


> No idea what kind of car. I wish my shop had a pit. This turned up on a ricer forum (A forum in which we make fun of ricers).
> 
> 
> Its FWD and I can see the CVs. Small hint, they go to the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> Years and years ago my coworker had done Mick Fleetwoods (of Fleetwood Mac) BMW 7 series. Must have been 20-25 years ago. Mick Fleetwood being a drummer is all about the drums being in front of him. He (my coworker) said he had never been so scared to work on a car. Big star. Big money. Rare and expensive equipment and a brand new $80,000 BMW with 20 miles on it and he was instructed to cut out the floor and inner kick panel to mount 12" (I think, may have been 10") PA speakers in the floor. I don't remember much about the story but I do remember asking him what did he make the box out of, being new to car audio I knew nothing of fiberglass or even what a PA speaker was. I thought PA speakers were Public Announcement horns from school. LOL Anyway he said there was no enclosure, back of the speaker stuck out behind the front wheels splash shield. LOL
> He did say the stereo was intense though. Fairly sure he said the trunk was filled with McIntosh MC430s. Didnt know what that was at the time other than McIntoshs first car amps.


This is pretty cool. I always enjoyed the celebrity cars in CA&E (and others). Ol Mic Fleetwood was a wild man back in the day. I bet that setup sounded awesome. I've always wanted some macintosh home audio gear. Unfortunately though, I have caviar tastes (Mc, Adcom, etc.) and a tuna fish budget (Denon, Yamaha). 

Do uou have any old pictures of that build you could scan for us?


----------



## LaserSVT

HardCoreDore said:


> This is pretty cool. I always enjoyed the celebrity cars in CA&E (and others). Ol Mic Fleetwood was a wild man back in the day. I bet that setup sounded awesome. I've always wanted some macintosh home audio gear. Unfortunately though, I have caviar tastes (Mc, Adcom, etc.) and a tuna fish budget (Denon, Yamaha).
> 
> Do uou have any old pictures of that build you could scan for us?


I never saw the build. It was done in the early to mid 90's and it was 01 or 02 when I was working with the guy as a sales man at a car dealership. He wasnt doing audio install any more and i was just getting into real systems with proper placements. Late 90's I was the guy with the Rockford 15" 3 way box in the hatch...... probably playing Vanilla Ice.


----------



## fcarpio

w00tah said:


> If you have a mono amp, you need to bridge it.
> 
> Seriously wanted to punt kittens when I heard that one.


LOL, once someone told me I could run my entire system of a single mono amp because it had more power than a multi channel amp.


----------



## quickaudi07

When people hear my system, they ask who much did you spend,, i say pocket change, and after few minutes of being in my car they ask me whee i is my radio while i pay everything form my phone for now lol


----------



## AAAAAAA

I asked a guy on ebay why his center speakers ports had ductape covering them.

People put tape on the ports to turn it into a passive speaker and improve the Sound Quality, The only reason I haven't removed the tape is because it leaves behind a very sticky residue.


----------



## LaserSVT

quickaudi07 said:


> When people hear my system, they ask who much did you spend,, i say pocket change, and after few minutes of being in my car they ask me whee i is my radio while i pay everything form my phone for now lol


Stop posting while you are driving.


----------



## LaserSVT

Here is a nice ad for a perfect condition Focal tweeter.










http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/218665-focal-utopia-tweeter-tn51.html




Yeah. Perfect. Sure. Its a fuggin paper weight.


----------



## SkizeR

Ps.. not allowed to post PM's publicly

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazuhiro

This is why New Zealand does not have many SQ related products..because they dont know how to use them.

Sadly this car inspires the envy of many =\


----------



## Brian_smith06

Kazuhiro said:


> This is why New Zealand does not have many SQ related products..because they dont know how to use them.
> 
> Sadly this car inspires the envy of many =\


at least it looks pretty damn good. but sq it is not young grasshopper. 

If I were just into overall loud, I would rock that in a heartbeat though.


----------



## etroze

Had a guy trolling the other day on FB saying his 4 Memphis PRX 15s saying he could hit 170db with it. His next statement was saying they are for sale for $1000........I hate when people lie so they can sell something way over market value specially to people that might not know better.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

"Tweeters to the glutes, Tweeters to the glutes, Tweeters to the glutes, "

is what this guy is bumpng...but maybe it does sound good with the one up high and the others just fill the db void when the others kick in. This could be a SQ/SPL setup.
I wouldn't knock it off the bat based on that picture.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Well let me put it this way; In NZ the land of no SQ...This guy is the main distributor of Morel. I dont think he is selling it right...


----------



## ADCS-1

Kazuhiro said:


> Well let me put it this way; In NZ the land of no SQ...This guy is the main distributor of Morel. I dont think he is selling it right...


I like his build. Demo cars for distributors and SQ competition cars is not the same "mission". I guess NZ is like many other countries, where the show cars have open doors, and the audience is drooling over a nice installation at the rear end. With open doors you get some hint of sq, even when standing behind the car. (and if he`s smart, he have the lower tweets on a switch).


----------



## Alex92

I would have guessed the same thing, probably built with the intention of being a crowd pleaser "clean and loud" rather than designed for the driver to enjoy. The demo cars around here in Aus are the same, rather than have people sit in and listen to a proper sq setup they designed cars to play for a crowd


----------



## LaserSVT

ADCS-1 said:


> I like his build. Demo cars for distributors and SQ competition cars is not the same "mission". I guess NZ is like many other countries, where the show cars have open doors, and the audience is drooling over a nice installation at the rear end. With open doors you get some hint of sq, even when standing behind the car. (and if he`s smart, he have the lower tweets on a switch).


This was just what I was thinking even down to the ability to turn off 2/3 of them.


----------



## Kazuhiro

It may please a crowd, but unfortunately they won't know the half of it, and never will. There is no 'sit in' SQ demos here.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The problem with sit-in sq cars is keeping the attention of the majority of your a.d.d. potential customers. Most will never "get it" and don't care to understand why we do what we do. People usually look at me funny and zone out when I try to explain what the goal of the system is.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Hillbilly SQ said:


> The problem with sit-in sq cars is keeping the attention of the majority of your a.d.d. potential customers. Most will never "get it" and don't care to understand why we do what we do. People usually look at me funny and zone out when I try to explain what the goal of the system is.


I just say I like my music detailed and not dull when people ask why I do what I do. I stopped telling people what I pay for stuff or what its worth when they ask. I just say a few doll hairs.

Sad thing is my current system is the cheapest I have ever had and probably one of the better ones I have had and people still think I'm nuts


----------



## Alex92

Brian_smith06 said:


> I just say I like my music detailed and not dull when people ask why I do what I do. I stopped telling people what I pay for stuff or what its worth when they ask. I just say a few doll hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is my current system is the cheapest I have ever had and probably one of the better ones I have had and people still think I'm nuts



Cheapest and one of your better ones? Guess that goes to show that unfortunately higher prices don't always guarantee better sound


----------



## fcarpio

Alex92 said:


> Cheapest and one of your better ones? Guess that goes to show that unfortunately higher prices don't always guarantee better sound


Absolutely!


----------



## Brian_smith06

Alex92 said:


> Cheapest and one of your better ones? Guess that goes to show that unfortunately higher prices don't always guarantee better sound


a lot of it is that I have gotten better at installing due to what I have learned on the site. But I paid less for mids, tweeters and sub in my current install than I did for my mids in my old install. This sounds significantly better overall. Granted my sub is a turd but that will be getting fixed around Christmas when I upgrade it. 

current sub I paid 60 bucks shipped for. My new one is going to be 138 shipped so even with that increase I will still be hella cheap.


that being said I would love to upgrade to some McIntosh amps in the future but that's just due to how sexy they are.


----------



## germanyt

Kazuhiro said:


> This is why New Zealand does not have many SQ related products..because they dont know how to use them.
> 
> Sadly this car inspires the envy of many =\


Yea that's actually a damn good door panel install. There simply isn't a way to build an SQ mid/high setup that will keep up with a lot of SPL systems.


----------



## LaserSVT

Customer calls me up few days ago wanting to know how much to fix an electrical problem on his Lincoln. It blows fuses. I tell him to bring it in so I can check it out. Diagnostics are $70 but electrical on a Lincoln could take time and I will only devote 2 hours to the issue, after that its normal hourly rate. He again asks how much to fix it and I repeat I cant diagnose a multiple blown fuse issue over the phone. Could be a few dozen things.
Fast forward to today and three calls latter of him asking again and again on total cost of repair and he drops the car off. As he is leaving he says "You think its my bang?" Your what? "My bang. Ya know, the vibes?" *blank stare* "The boom, the subs. You think its my subs?" Dunno but I will check that first since you mentioned it. I also asked him which fuse it blows and he says its only the brake light fuse. Meh, should be easy enough. Thought it was multiple fuses.

Pop the trunk and see this beautiful mess.





2002 Town Car and that box eats up every inch of that trunk. Top rate wire job too. "Ground" wire had multiple melted spots in it and the amp had one screw kinda holding it in place as long as you dont turn left. That sub box though! What a work of art.

Anyway I see the main power wire has been removed at the battery so I rule that out. Both battery terminals are all the way loose and you can see the black marks from the power arc. So I correct that knowing that will blow fuses. Get under the dash and for whatever reason he removed 11 fuses. Turn signals, fuel door poper, dome lights, climate control, brake lights and several others. WTF? I replace all of them with proper ones and couldnt for the life of me get any to fail again. Get back to put it all back together and I see 14 blown 7.5 amp fuses on the floor. Sure enough he had replaced the 20 amp fuse with 7.5s and kept poping them. As to why he removed the other 10 fuses.... who knows.


----------



## chithead

That's. Just. Wow.

It's the fault, of the bang. They should cut that thang off.


----------



## Bitter

And no fuse on the power cable right?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Fuse on the main power wire just cut down on current flowI'm surprised that Lincoln owner didn't replace the fuses with brad nails.


----------



## etroze

Hopefully this guy doesn't have kids.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I bet the mud coming from those subs have some crazy cabin gain loading directly off that hard surface.


----------



## HardCoreDore

LaserSVT said:


> Customer calls me up few days ago wanting to know how much to fix an electrical problem on his Lincoln. It blows fuses. I tell him to bring it in so I can check it out. Diagnostics are $70 but electrical on a Lincoln could take time and I will only devote 2 hours to the issue, after that its normal hourly rate. He again asks how much to fix it and I repeat I cant diagnose a multiple blown fuse issue over the phone. Could be a few dozen things.
> Fast forward to today and three calls latter of him asking again and again on total cost of repair and he drops the car off. As he is leaving he says "You think its my bang?" Your what? "My bang. Ya know, the vibes?" *blank stare* "The boom, the subs. You think its my subs?" Dunno but I will check that first since you mentioned it. I also asked him which fuse it blows and he says its only the brake light fuse. Meh, should be easy enough. Thought it was multiple fuses.
> 
> Pop the trunk and see this beautiful mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 Town Car and that box eats up every inch of that trunk. Top rate wire job too. "Ground" wire had multiple melted spots in it and the amp had one screw kinda holding it in place as long as you dont turn left. That sub box though! What a work of art.
> 
> Anyway I see the main power wire has been removed at the battery so I rule that out. Both battery terminals are all the way loose and you can see the black marks from the power arc. So I correct that knowing that will blow fuses. Get under the dash and for whatever reason he removed 11 fuses. Turn signals, fuel door poper, dome lights, climate control, brake lights and several others. WTF? I replace all of them with proper ones and couldnt for the life of me get any to fail again. Get back to put it all back together and I see 14 blown 7.5 amp fuses on the floor. Sure enough he had replaced the 20 amp fuse with 7.5s and kept poping them. As to why he removed the other 10 fuses.... who knows.


https://youtu.be/2OveC4EmFMY
This guy reminds me of this. Very similar verbiage anyway


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Kazuhiro said:


> This is why New Zealand does not have many SQ related products..because they dont know how to use them.
> 
> Sadly this car inspires the envy of many =\





Kazuhiro said:


> Well let me put it this way; In NZ the land of no SQ...This guy is the main distributor of Morel. I dont think he is selling it right...


In a country where 99% of the car audio community don't give a **** about SQ, what's the point of shooting yourself in the foot by marketing to just the other 1%?
Andrew has been in the industry for probably nearly as many years as you've been on this earth, not to mention being heavily involved with IASCA when it was active here many moons ago, so I wouldn't be so quick to judge.
And FWIW, the lower tweeters are able to be muted of for SQ listening


----------



## Kazuhiro

sinister-kustoms said:


> In a country where 99% of the car audio community don't give a **** about SQ, what's the point of shooting yourself in the foot by marketing to just the other 1%?
> Andrew has been in the industry for probably nearly as many years as you've been on this earth, not to mention being heavily involved with IASCA when it was active here many moons ago, so I wouldn't be so quick to judge.
> And FWIW, the lower tweeters are able to be muted of for SQ listening


I think 1% might be an overstatement. I guess people cant be into it if they haven't heard it (not saying andrew hasnt), and who can blame them, there's absolutely no examples around, so they might as well buy their burp boxes and dc/dd's. (and to be honest, even a hot jbl EQ with a +9dB bass curve wouldnt register in the public's ears here)

It does put my mind at ease knowing 2 of the sets can be muted, make good for demos. Way to hybrid!


----------



## sqnut

sinister-kustoms said:


> And FWIW, the lower tweeters are able to be muted of for SQ listening


So 3 woofers and three tweeters per side? I guess that's good for opening the doors and listening from 20 feet away.


----------



## captainscarlett

I saw this on ecoustics yesterday.



> Posted on Thursday, September 11, 2003 - 21:08 GMT
> Does a Bandpass box beat harder, and sound better than a standard wooden box with the subs exposed?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted on Thursday, September 11, 2003 - 21:13 GMT
> Im pretty sure that a bandpass would would give better sound than a wooden box...but im not an expert
> 
> 
> 
> Posted on Friday, September 12, 2003 - 02:28 GMT
> *You don't want a wooden box period, you want a box that is made from MDF(Medium Density Fiberboard)* and depending on what type of bass you want, you'll either want it, ported or sealed, a bandpass(from my knowlege) is designed to attempt to get really low and hard, but still be very crisp and accurate, but from what I have read, they hit certain frequencies really well, but don't have great all around, my advice, get a Vented box, or a Sealed box, vented for maximum SPL(sound pressure level), sealed for best SQ(sound quality). both made from MDF. Hope this helps


----------



## Bitter

So I shouldn't build my sub box from solid planks of white oak or reclaimed pine?


----------



## fcarpio

I wouldn't call this stupid, but definitely unnecessarily complicated.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-discussion/229050-modular-sub-enclosure.html


----------



## CIGARGUY

Paneling is far more preferable to pine. I heard it lets your subs push more ohms.


----------



## chithead

This is some the stuff I deal with on Subaru forums all the time:

not really a fan of over price JL. I had them before I could get a single 8" half the price blow that 12" JL out the way.


----------



## TrickyRicky

"Can't I just use a cheap extension cord for my power cables for my 2kwatt amplifier.I have a garden extension cord that is 25 feet, more than enough."

Ummm sure, go for it buddy just don't call me when your car catches on fire.


----------



## AAAAAAA

CIGARGUY said:


> Paneling is far more preferable to pine. I heard it lets your subs push more ohms.


That gave me a good chuckle


----------



## jhmeg2

JeremyC said:


> I know that one all to well. Except it isn't always infinity. Sometimes its older MB Quarts.
> 
> Something else I have never been able to figure out, Is why people INSIST on turning the base and treble all the way up.


I love my MB Quart QSC


----------



## EricP72

ok, i don't know what to say to this. But i walked into a small car audio shop here in Detroit. I have a habit of acting like a newbie just to see the level of expertise in a shop. So I asked about a pair of 10" subs. The guy tells me they don't have any subs as they was stolen last night. I look around nothing but some empty sub boxes. So i see one amp on the wall, its a small powerbass amp. I walk over to it and i see 2 15 amp fuses. and the model number is asa3-400.4. I surmise its prob good for a true 350-400 watts rms. So...I ask is this a class D full-range? or is this a class AB amp. here is where i wanted to lol. his response was.. "it's no class, its a amp for mids and highs". I left the shop.


----------



## carlos3621

Here's a good one:

ALL amps sound the same.
LOL..


----------



## hurrication

Come on, really?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I want to laugh and puke at the same time when someone says a bandpass box can't sound really good even when compared to the same sub in a properly designed and built sealed or ported box. The issue I see is too many people have heard those bp setups that peak hard for one note and that's it. It takes skill, the right woofer, and a little bit of luck to get the magic combo for a bandpass to work in an sq setup but I think it's possible. I still have a bandpass setup with an ID8 in the works to that I'm hell-bent on making work in an sq setup. Just need to get the sub-midbass transition right because on paper the sub has roughly a 12db rolloff starting at around 80hz. I'm used to crossing a sub over that keeps on trucking until you cross it over electrically.


----------



## SkizeR

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I want to laugh and puke at the same time when someone says a bandpass box can't sound really good even when compared to the same sub in a properly designed and built sealed or ported box. The issue I see is too many people have heard those bp setups that peak hard for one note and that's it. It takes skill, the right woofer, and a little bit of luck to get the magic combo for a bandpass to work in an sq setup but I think it's possible. I still have a bandpass setup with an ID8 in the works to that I'm hell-bent on making work in an sq setup. Just need to get the sub-midbass transition right because on paper the sub has roughly a 12db rolloff starting at around 80hz. I'm used to crossing a sub over that keeps on trucking until you cross it over electrically.


yup. its the same as when people say ported boxes dont sound good


----------



## ChrisB

I made the mistake of having a band pass enclosure designed in the 90s and forgot one little detail, the transfer function. It sounded awesome outside the car but had a weird response inside the car. Granted, now I could use equalization to account for that but not back then.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SkizeR said:


> yup. its the same as when people say ported boxes dont sound good


The cab of my truck likes ported boxes better than sealed boxes. The cab causes a bump in response around 40-50hz and drops off pretty hard around 40. The design I have planned for the Arc 10 will give it an f3 in the upper 20's. Right now it has an f3 of around 44hz in .7 sealed.


----------



## ChrisB

SkizeR said:


> yup. its the same as when people say ported boxes dont sound good



Pfft, I did a few installs where a ported SPL subwoofer sounded good. These days, it is all in the processing!

Now, did my ported SPL sub sound as good as a ported SQ sub? I'd say it fell somewhat short but for the price difference, I don't think it sounded 300% to 500% short!


----------



## SkizeR

when you try to help someone..

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...33106-home-depot-peel-n-seal.html#post3136578


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> when you try to help someone..
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...33106-home-depot-peel-n-seal.html#post3136578


You get so butt hurt when people don't see it your way, go add it to your "stupid" thread just like the little boy that you are, Skizer.,.

You're vindictive but you're also very immature..


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> You get so butt hurt when people don't see it your way, go add it to your "stupid" thread just like the little boy that you are, Skizer.,.
> 
> You're vindictive but you're also very immature..


hey, at least i tried to help lol. but you are very reliant on youtube for some reason. good luck with that


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> hey, at least i tried to help lol. but you are very reliant on youtube for some reason. good luck with that


What you did was offer your opinion Skizer and i don't recall asking for your help.. 

You're butt hurt over the whole thing Skizer, otherwise you wouldn't have dragged the thread over here, grow the **** up..


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> What you did was offer your opinion Skizer and i don't recall asking for your help..
> 
> You're butt hurt over the whole thing Skizer, otherwise you wouldn't have dragged the thread over here, grow the **** up..


actually i gave my subjective thoughts of my experience with it which would be my opinion, along with some hard evidence. your response was just cringe worthy. and if you still want those adapters, ill send you some real deadener with it


----------



## 1996blackmax

Thought you guys made up 

At it again I see


----------



## sinister-kustoms

gstokes said:


> You get so butt hurt when people don't see it your way, go add it to your "stupid" thread just like the little boy that you are, Skizer.,.
> 
> You're vindictive but you're also very immature..


No, he's 100% right - it definitely deserves a place in this thread (coming from a guy who went down the peel & seal road and then spent hours removing it after it failed and replaced it with proper dampener  ).


----------



## carlos3621

guys need to chill out!,
remember that there is no "best" anything, so nobody wins those arguments,

I'm new to this forum, but very much appreciate the different advice I get from different members, all taken with a grain of salt, because I know that its mostly personal preference, but still like to hear thoughts on what is the better way to go about installing gear...ive learned stuff I didn't know before I came asking Q's.

as they say "opinions are like butt____s" , everybody's got one!


----------



## SkizeR

carlos3621 said:


> guys need to chill out!,
> remember that there is no "best" anything, so nobody wins those arguments,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but very much appreciate the different advice I get from different members, all taken with a grain of salt, because I know that its mostly personal preference, but still like to hear thoughts on what is the better way to go about installing gear...ive learned stuff I didn't know before I came asking Q's.
> 
> as they say "opinions are like butt____s" , everybody's got one!


i mean, there is when theres one objective that can be measured


----------



## carlos3621

SkizeR said:


> i mean, there is when theres one objective that can be measured


I agree, BUT the thing is, everyone wants to use their own measuring device, and their own interpretations of those results.

SO, again, there is no winning this argument, it's all what the end user prefers, soundwise


----------



## gstokes

Hmm, an audible improvement for $16, I would call that quite the bargain..

A 16 sq ft roll will treat 4 doors, another layer $32, 3rd layer $46, 4th layer $64, even if if i have to put 4 1mm layers of U-Seal on the door to get the same results as 1 layer of your 4mil damper I still save myself a ton of money..

It's okay if you want to pay $4/sq ft, I'm happy with paying 25% of that and getting same results..


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> Hmm, an audible improvement for $16, I would call that quite the bargain..
> 
> A 16 sq ft roll will treat 4 doors, another layer $32, 3rd layer $46, 4th layer $64, even if if i have to put 4 1mm layers of U-Seal on the door to get the same results as 1 layer of your 4mil damper I still save myself a ton of money..
> 
> It's okay if you want to pay $4/sq ft, I'm happy with paying 25% of that and getting same results..


and theres another problem, due to how cld's work, adding a second layer doesnt do anything. only thing your doing is mass loading, which isnt very effective until you get a lot of mass on there. trust me, just rip it out while you can before your car starts smelling like tar when the weather gets warm


----------



## TrickyRicky

Don't use roofing materials to damp your car...PERIOD!!! I've read so many stories about how in the summer the **** hits the fan, lol.


----------



## SkizeR

TrickyRicky said:


> Don't use roofing materials to damp your car...PERIOD!!! I've read so many stories about how in the summer the **** hits the fan, lol.


let alone with time and money wasted for next to no gain.


----------



## 1996blackmax

gstokes...for years I've also read about the issues mentioned. Just do it right the first time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sometimes people have to make mistakes on their own before they realize the people who tried to warn them were right. That would piss me off if my vehicle started smelling like tar and assfault from the sound treatment. Personally I'm a fan of the scalpel approach where less is more.


----------



## quickaudi07

SkizeR said:


> let alone with time and money wasted for next to no gain.


So true!


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

For all of the reasons mentioned, peel and seal and tar based materials are a horrible idea. I could give you a list of many other items that would be more beneficial at the same cost. I'd probably start with beer.
If you're going to take the time and effort it takes to install dampening materials in a vehicle, it makes sense to use the correct product and proper installation. What does it matter if you saved $50 by using peal and seal if:
(a) It doesn't work. - No aluminum layer to turn the vibration into heat and dissipate.
(b) Your car will forever smell like the department of transportation just got done repaving the interstate through your cabin.
(c) You'll cause damage to your interior and other components well in excess of the amount you saved.


The previous statement is absolutely correct. The only thing you're going to do by using peal and seal, or many other materials is to add mass to the door, lowering the resonant frequency.


----------



## Bitter

Not to mention when it melts, runs out of the drains at the bottom of the door, then solidifies and glues the door shut along the bottom edge. Raam mat butyl isn't super expensive and works great. I only need 1-2 sqft per door to get a very noticeable difference in how it sounds inside and how the music sounds and even how nice it sounds when I close the door. Butyl is also easier to warm and peel up if you need to move it or take it out later for repairs. Tar doesn't peel up so well, you have to chip it out or heat it up very hot and scrape it out.


----------



## gstokes

Bitter said:


> Not to mention when it melts, runs out of the drains at the bottom of the door, then solidifies and glues the door shut along the bottom edge. Raam mat butyl isn't super expensive and works great. I only need 1-2 sqft per door to get a very noticeable difference in how it sounds inside and how the music sounds and even how nice it sounds when I close the door. Butyl is also easier to warm and peel up if you need to move it or take it out later for repairs. Tar doesn't peel up so well, you have to chip it out or heat it up very hot and scrape it out.


I splurged and bought a pair of CLD Tiles from Knu..
BXTII RaamMat and some Ensolite..
I will be very pleased when this job is done, in the meantime i will wait for my second pair of C5-570cw speakers and see of my luck is any better..
Pray to the shipping Gods to be gentle with my product, we all know that's not going to happen..


----------



## unix_usr

neo_styles said:


> "But you just bought an amp!" - The Wife


If I had a dollar for every time the wife complained about car audio gear I buy, I could probably afford more gear!


----------



## rton20s

Selling a bunch of gear locally and met a guy (total hoodlum) last night (45 min. drive for each of us) to sell an older Pioneer DD. He was 30 min. late and started trying to get additional gear for free at the meeting. Then started asking about other gear I had for sale. I finally told him I had to go, but to PM me on FB if there was anything else he was interested in. 

So this has been my conversation with him today...

Him: bro do u still have the components

Me: Yes. Retail is around $300, and they have a killer crossover. They have only been used in a demo board and I ran the tweeters for about a week in my car. I'm looking for $150. 

Him: Wuld u tread

Me: No trades. Cash only.

Him: Will u go any lower

Me: Not much, but there is a little flexibility.

Him: How much

Me: I could do $150 shipped as a PayPal gift. Save you the time and gas of driving back down to meet up.

*Him: Don't know wat tht is yo

Me: PayPal?

Him: WA at is it
*
Me: Digital transfer of funds. Same thing most people use on eBay, etc.

Him: Ok how will I get the components

Me: I'll ship. You give me the address and I can ship the day after you send funds.

I think it may be time to just cut my losses with this guy.  Seriously, who in 2015 doesn't know what PayPal is. Between his and his buddy's demeanor last night and the correspondence today, I can't help but think he is angling more for a way to set me up. Scam, theft... who knows.


----------



## Lycancatt

I'd be running far from that one, sad to say, but the oppertunists are on the prowel real bad this year, I have words for them, but wont post them publicly.


----------



## rton20s

Lycancatt said:


> I'd be running far from that one, sad to say, but the oppertunists are on the prowel real bad this year, I have words for them, but wont post them publicly.


I had my wife and kids with me. She was very uneasy about the situation. I'm not one to judge a book by it's cover, and spent plenty of time running with "the wrong crowd" myself in my younger days so I try to give people the benefit of the doubt. These jokers though, we won't be meeting again in person. Not even without the family and packing.

What I didn't mention previously was that his first message to me this morning was that the "outs" on the DD didn't work. When I asked him to explain he couldn't and then began asking me about the components. I probably shouldn't even have responded.


----------



## HardCoreDore

rton20s said:


> I had my wife and kids with me. She was very uneasy about the situation. I'm not one to judge a book by it's cover, and spent plenty of time running with "the wrong crowd" myself in my younger days so I try to give people the benefit of the doubt. These jokers though, we won't be meeting again in person. Not even without the family and packing.
> 
> What I didn't mention previously was that his first message to me this morning was that the "outs" on the DD didn't work. When I asked him to explain he couldn't and then began asking me about the components. I probably shouldn't even have responded.


He's probably already ruined that amp. Some people...


----------



## Bitter

My door already has sound dampening, there's a sheet of plastic in there that seals it.


----------



## Lycancatt

if your not using all 31 bands of the eq, your not listening hard enough.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Passive aggressive?

That's not what was said either.

Here's one..."the speaker was designed specifically for car audio...so I don't need much eq"...paraphrased.


----------



## Lycancatt

I800C0LLECT said:


> Passive aggressive?
> 
> That's not what was said either.
> 
> Here's one..."the speaker was designed specifically for car audio...so I don't need much eq"...paraphrased.



its apparently a flat response which is best for car audio, you felt so inclined to pm me this info, telling me of a fantastic video demonstrating this, but felt no need to actually link me? idiot..

and, I am highly amused by the commont that if you don't use all the bands of the eq your not listening hard enough, sure its pretty stupid, but I got quoted here too? so now whose the passive aggressive twit..


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Lycancatt said:


> its apparently a flat response which is best for car audio, you felt so inclined to pm me this info, telling me of a fantastic video demonstrating this, but felt no need to actually link me? idiot..


Most don't take kindly to being cursed at when explaining a perspective in pm so as not to clutter an ops thread with you calling others an idiot.

But since we're on the topic of inept...here you go...








It was also explained that a speaker measured flat should be easier to eq...not your back handed interpretation made in an attempt to put other members down


----------



## Lycancatt

as I said before..so don't care, we all have opinions on here, I have mine, you have yours. and fyi if you feel strongly enough to pm someone about something its usually nice to back your **** up instead of hoping they'll take time to go looking for the info you elude to, remember..humans are inherently lazy.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Lycancatt said:


> as I said before..so don't care, we all have opinions on here, I have mine, you have yours. and fyi if you feel strongly enough to pm someone about something its usually nice to back your **** up instead of hoping they'll take time to go looking for the info you elude to, remember..humans are inherently lazy.


The difference in our opinions is that you decided to use foul language and name calling. Also, the opinion I'm regurgitating is not my own. If you'd like to contend with Floyd Toole then have at it.

Otherwise, you're just in a foul mood and should take that elsewhere. Lucky for you...my inherent laziness didn't keep me from posting the video I had referenced in PM. Unfortunately, I provided it only after being antagonized vs out of request. But it's over an hour. Time enough for your mood to pass, I'd guess.

Don't worry about apologies or etiquette. It's just a screen name on the internet and bares no real consequence. In fact, I'm sure this is just a misunderstanding and you're quite peachy in real life.'

Hope you enjoy your weekend


----------



## Lycancatt

so now your a patronizing idiot too? back your **** up or don't ****ign post!


----------



## INTP_ty

One time I joined an online mobile audio forum that was supposedly full of "experts" & then soon found out that no one actually understood the physics.

Hey, you know a lot about car audio, huh? Yeah man! I'm 3 way active. Check out this super cool transmission line I built.

Oh, can you help me with my circuit? How do you calculate the...

uhhh...



Yeah. Let me rearrange that for you,


"Yeah man! I'm 3 way active, but I can't even perform a little algebra to save my life. Capacitive reactance? Forget about it. A zobel network? What? And what's dy/dx? Are you supposed to multiply them? And don't forget to check out my super cool transmission line enclosure I built that I copied off the web. 



When I joined this forum, it said "are you looking for insanely difficult car audio questions?" Asking how to calculate a 2nd order filter by hand using the reactance/equivalance equations is NOT a difficult question. You should have figured this out the first two weeks of AC circuits.



Don't call yourself an expert. You're embarrassing yourself. Telling me you're MECP certified is only making it worse. 

Stupidest thing anyone has ever told me audio wise? Telling me he/she is a 12V expert & not being able to follow a simple question.


Does anyone on this website know what a differential equation is?

"It's been years since I've been in school." Oh yeah? What's 2+2? Yeah, you figured that out because you understood it. You didn't forget what a diff eq is. You just never understood it in the first place. Fvcking idiots. All of you.

Love you guys.


-frustrated


----------



## Victor_inox

INTP_ty said:


> One time I joined an online mobile audio forum that was supposedly full of "experts" & then soon found out that no one actually understood the physics.
> 
> Hey, you know a lot about car audio, huh? Yeah man! I'm 3 way active. Check out this super cool transmission line I built.
> 
> Oh, can you help me with my circuit? How do you calculate the...
> 
> uhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Let me rearrange that for you,
> 
> 
> "Yeah man! I'm 3 way active, but I can't even perform a little algebra to save my life. Capacitive reactance? Forget about it. A zobel network? What? And what's dy/dx? Are you supposed to multiply them? And don't forget to check out my super cool transmission line enclosure I built that I copied off the web.
> 
> 
> 
> When I joined this forum, it said "are you looking for insanely difficult car audio questions?" Asking how to calculate a 2nd order filter by hand using the reactance/equivalance equations is NOT a difficult question. You should have figured this out the first two weeks of AC circuits.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't call yourself an expert. You're embarrassing yourself. Telling me you're MECP certified is only making it worse.
> 
> Stupidest thing anyone has ever told me audio wise? Telling me he/she is a 12V expert & not being able to follow a simple question.
> 
> 
> Does anyone on this website know what a differential equation is?
> 
> "It's been years since I've been in school." Oh yeah? What's 2+2? Yeah, you figured that out because you understood it. You didn't forget what a diff eq is. You just never understood it in the first place. Fvcking idiots. All of you.
> 
> Love you guys.
> 
> 
> -frustrated


 I have absolutely no idea what you just said.

BTW differential equation is an equation involving derivatives of a function or functions.


----------



## INTP_ty

Victor_inox said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you just said.
> 
> BTW differential equation is an equation involving derivatives of a function or functions.


OMG, I got a bite!

















How do I figure that out by hand? I only can do 1st order crossovers using the capacitive & inductance reactance equations, but I don't know how to do it with a 2nd order filter. Am I supposed to combine them like I did & find the equivalance?

Tweet: 3.7 ohm @ 2.2Khz
Mid: 6.6 ohm @ 2.2Khz
Desired X over point: 2.2Khz

edit: figure 1 of course is the standard 2nd order filter. Figure two I have the inductors & capacitors combined -if that's what I'm supposed to do? And I'm treating the speakers as resistors now as I've already figured out what the instantaneous impedence is of ea/ driver at the frequency ill be using, so 2.2khz. nominal, they are both 4 ohm...


----------



## Victor_inox

INTP_ty said:


> OMG, I got a bite!
> 
> View attachment 107305
> 
> 
> View attachment 107313
> 
> 
> How do I figure that out by hand? I only can do 1st order crossovers using the capacitive & inductance reactance equations, but I don't know how to do it with a 2nd order filter. Am I supposed to combine them like I did & find the equivalance?
> 
> Tweet: 3.7 ohm @ 2.2Khz
> Mid: 6.6 ohm @ 2.2Khz
> Desired X over point: 2.2Khz
> 
> edit: figure 1 of course is the standard 2nd order filter. Figure two I have the inductors & capacitors combined -if that's what I'm supposed to do? And I'm treating the speakers as resistors now as I've already figured out what the instantaneous impedance is of ea/ driver at the frequency ill be using, so 2.2khz. nominal, they are both 4 ohm...


 Is your Google broken? there is plenty calculators online up to 4th order.
Keeping those formulas in head is a waste of brain resources. 
Just let me know if you want me to find one for you.


----------



## INTP_ty

Victor_inox said:


> Is your Google broken? there is plenty calculators online up to 4th order.
> Keeping those formulas in head is a waste of brain resources.
> Just let me know if you want me to find one for you.


Is your English broken? You mean, there are...

And Google? Is that how you passed your AC circuits class? I don't know about you, but my instructor doesn't allow us to Google our answers during quizzes/exams. It's all pen & paper. And if you can't figure that out, then you don't know what the hell you're doing. 




And thank you for making my point. Claims he knows a lot about car audio, but refers someone to an online calculator because he actually doesn't understand it himself.

Edit: And wait, you're an engineer? LOL!! 

Please tell me you either worked your way up as an Engineer or you're a civil or operating engineer. I'm going to fall over if you're actually EE


----------



## Bitter

Just because you use a calculator doesn't mean you don't understand it. You're more likely to make a mistake than a machine. You don't **** on a carpenter for using a power saw instead of a hand saw or do you? You sound like you do.


----------



## INTP_ty

Bitter said:


> Just because you use a calculator doesn't mean you don't understand it. You're more likely to make a mistake than a machine. You don't **** on a carpenter for using a power saw instead of a hand saw or do you? You sound like you do.


I clearly asked how to calculate the filter by hand. 




And the carpenter? Lmao, not even close. You're telling me you wouldn't **** on a carpenter if he/she had trouble converting fractions to decimal form? I don't want a carpenter who can't perform simple maths to be responsible for the structural integrity of my home. You want your ceiling crashing down on you?

I expect Electrical Engineers to be able to model circuits w/out the aid of any software just as I'd expect the surgeon that's operating on me to be able to...


----------



## hurrication




----------



## SkizeR

1800.. im pretty sure lycan tunes venues for a living. you may be underestimating who your talking to


----------



## LaserSVT

INTP_ty said:


> Is your English broken? You mean, there are...
> 
> 
> And thank you for making my point. Claims he knows a lot about car audio, but refers someone to an online calculator because he actually doesn't understand it himself.
> 
> Edit: And wait, you're an engineer? LOL!!
> 
> Please tell me you either worked your way up as an Engineer or you're a civil or operating engineer. I'm going to fall over if you're actually EE















As for the second part of your response.......


----------



## INTP_ty

hurrication said:


>


Senior Engineer VS punk arrogant youth


Absolutely


Seriously though, does anyone actually know how to calculate the filter by hand or not really?


----------



## SkizeR

INTP_ty said:


> Is your English broken? You mean, there are...


actually, english is not his first language, sooo..


----------



## INTP_ty

SkizeR said:


> actually, english is not his first language, sooo..


Math is a universal language.


----------



## LaserSVT

SkizeR said:


> 1800.. im pretty sure lycan tunes venues for a living. you may be underestimating who your talking to


That he does. I have spoken to him many times and with stupid questions. He has never been anything other than polite and helpful. Guess its just internet fight day...... oh wait, that is every day. LOLZ


----------



## SkizeR

INTP_ty said:


> Seriously though, does anyone actually know how to calculate the filter by hand or not really?


i do not. but the only reason is, is because ive never needed to. im probably one of the people you made fun of in your first post. but i just have zero need to know any of the passive crossover stuff since im only into car audio, where active clearly has a much bigger advantage. what im saying is, i have no use for passive so i never bothered to learn. it would be nice, but for me it would be a major waste of time


----------



## SkizeR

INTP_ty said:


> Math is a universal language.


my quote was you making fun of his english..


----------



## hurrication

INTP_ty said:


> Senior Engineer VS punk arrogant youth
> 
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> 
> Seriously though, does anyone actually know how to calculate the filter by hand or not really?


I don't, and I don't care because there are calculators for it and I have nothing to prove. 

You're being an audio hipster about it, though.


----------



## Bitter

Anyway, this place is called DIY so not everyone of us is an expert. Some of us are really DIY and rehashing old stuff as we learn as we go.


----------



## Victor_inox

INTP_ty said:


> Is your English broken? You mean, there are...
> 
> And Google? Is that how you passed your AC circuits class? I don't know about you, but my instructor doesn't allow us to Google our answers during quizzes/exams. It's all pen & paper. And if you can't figure that out, then you don't know what the hell you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for making my point. Claims he knows a lot about car audio, but refers someone to an online calculator because he actually doesn't understand it himself.
> 
> Edit: And wait, you're an engineer? LOL!!
> 
> Please tell me you either worked your way up as an Engineer or you're a civil or operating engineer. I'm going to fall over if you're actually EE


Son, I probably forgot more than you will ever know... 

with attitude like that you can go **** yourself instead of asking for help.
Your teacher understandable don`t want you to use any resource available to cheat on exams but your memory.
Grown up world works differently..... we can use resources available to us. :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

hurrication said:


> I don't, and I don't care because there are calculators for it and I have nothing to prove.
> 
> You're being an audio hipster about it, though.


hipsters need to die :rifle:


----------



## LaserSVT

INTP_ty said:


> Senior Engineer VS punk arrogant youth
> 
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> 
> Seriously though, does anyone actually know how to calculate the filter by hand or not really?


How I filter by hand is I place my hands over my eyes or ears or nose. Works well. Other things I do by hand is flip the bird, smack a ho and fap. Calculations I save for the calculator. When you spend several years shooting at satellites ya kinda just get used to letting the computer make the calculations for azimuth and gimbal speed so it can catch the laser beam back.


----------



## Victor_inox

Education is ability to use resources available to solve a problem, not wasting your brain capacity on facts or formulas readily available elsewhere, you have to know what and where to look for though...


----------



## LaserSVT

hurrication said:


>


You sir win todays interwebz.


Victor_inox said:


> Son, I probably forgot more than you will ever know...
> 
> with attitude like that you can go **** yourself instead of asking for help.
> Your teacher understandable don`t want you to use any resource available to cheat on exams but your memory.
> Grown up world works differently..... we can use resources available to us. :laugh:


Now shush. We all know you only know how to make a tube light up and nothing more.


----------



## hurrication

If people in my trade relied on doing things by hand because we could, we'd still be making things this way:










Now, because we have computers that do the work for us, we can make things this way:


----------



## INTP_ty

Victor_inox said:


> Son, I probably forgot more than you will ever know...
> 
> with attitude like that you can go **** yourself instead of asking for help.
> Your teacher understandable don`t want you to use any resource available to cheat on exams but your memory.
> Grown up world works differently..... we can use resources available to us. :laugh:


My attitude comes from looking around & seeing people in professions they shouldn't be working in. If everyone placed their talents in the right place, the world would be a better place. I would be much more comfortable being operated on by a surgeon who knows everything about... If the wheel bearing in my vehicle went out, peace of mind would shoot through the roof knowing that the mechanic that replaced it knew exactly what he was doing so I wouldn't have to worry about rolling over on the freeway at 65mph

I'm going to stop there. You get my point.


It's especially disappointing when you have a young individual passionate/very much interested in a subject & his superior tells him to resort to an online calculator. You know who Feynman is?

"Arithmetic, a false set of rules, in which, if followed w/out thinking could produce the answer" -feynman




^^I'm not that kind of student.



You think I'm cheating because I'm using my memory?

What makes you think I'm memorizing equations? I studied hard this past semester in DC circuits to gain an intuitive understanding on how my circuits would model. I don't need to memorize any equations.

AC circuits, of course, will be much more challenging, but I will study the content & hopefully w/ time, I'll have gained an intuitive enough understanding where I won't need to memorize much of anything.




Give your job to someone else.


----------



## Victor_inox

LaserSVT said:


> How I filter by hand is I place my hands over my eyes or ears or nose. Works well. Other things I do by hand is flip the bird, smack a ho and fap. Calculations I save for the calculator. When you spend several years shooting at satellites ya kinda just get used to letting the computer make the calculations for azimuth and gimbal speed so it can catch the laser beam back.


 to perform you work you must remember wavelength or lasers you use down to nanometer.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*STOP FEEDING THE TROLL!!!*

It's obviously struggling in its classes. Trolls can be entertaining though. That said, I'll be the first to admit I don't know **** about audio when looking at the big picture


----------



## hurrication

INTP_ty said:


> My attitude comes from looking around & seeing people in professions they shouldn't be working in. If everyone placed their talents in the right place, the world would be a better place. I would be much more comfortable being operated on by a surgeon who knows everything about... If the wheel bearing in my vehicle went out, peace of mind would shoot through the roof knowing that the mechanic that replaced it knew exactly what he was doing so I wouldn't have to worry about rolling over on the freeway at 65mph
> 
> I'm going to stop there. You get my point.
> 
> 
> It's especially disappointing when you have a young individual passionate/very much interested in a subject & his superior tells him to resort to an online calculator. You know who Feynman is?
> 
> "Arithmetic, a false set of rules, in which, if followed w/out thinking could produce the answer" -feynman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^I'm not that kind of student.
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm cheating because I'm using my memory?
> 
> What makes you think I'm memorizing equations? I studied hard this past semester in DC circuits to gain an intuitive understanding on how my circuits would model. I don't need to memorize any equations.
> 
> AC circuits, of course, will be much more challenging, but I will study the content & hopefully w/ time, I'll have gained an intuitive enough understanding where I won't need to memorize much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give your job to someone else.


Typical student who does well in their classes and thinks so highly of themselves before they are even done that they already think they're better than experienced veterans.

How many patents do you have on audio equipment you designed? Ask Victor how many he has..


----------



## INTP_ty

Hillbilly SQ said:


> *STOP FEEDING THE TROLL!!!*
> 
> It's obviously struggling in its classes. Trolls can be entertaining though. That said, I'll be the first to admit I don't know **** about audio when looking at the big picture


I took DC circuits this past semester. Finals were this week. I did well.

AC circuits has a high fail out percentage, & I need to take it this spring. I'm trying to prepare myself. I'm just having a hard time finding people who understand it enough to be able to help.


----------



## SkizeR

INTP_ty said:


> I took DC circuits this past semester. Finals were this week. I did well.
> 
> AC circuits has a high fail out percentage, & I need to take it this spring. I'm trying to prepare myself. I'm just having a hard time finding people who understand it enough to be able to help.


well this is a car audio forum, not an electrical engineering 101 forum. try somewhere else


----------



## INTP_ty

hurrication said:


> Typical student who does well in their classes and thinks so highly of themselves before they are even done that they already think they're better than experienced veterans.
> 
> How many patents do you have on audio equipment you designed? Ask Victor how many he has..


Thinks highly of himself? I CLEARLY stated I did NOT know how to calculate the filter by hand. 

Better than an experienced veteran? 

Maybe I am. From the looks of it, Victor doesn't know how to do it by hand either. Did I miss the post?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

INTP_ty said:


> I took DC circuits this past semester. Finals were this week. I did well.
> 
> AC circuits has a high fail out percentage, & I need to take it this spring. I'm trying to prepare myself. I'm just having a hard time finding people who understand it enough to be able to help.


Good luck finding help with the attitude you have presented so far. You can catch more flies with sugar than vinegarOh, while perfectly capable of doing simple math by hand I used the calculator in my cell phone to balance my checkbook this morning:laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox

INTP_ty said:


> My attitude comes from looking around & seeing people in professions they shouldn't be working in. If everyone placed their talents in the right place, the world would be a better place. I would be much more comfortable being operated on by a surgeon who knows everything about... If the wheel bearing in my vehicle went out, peace of mind would shoot through the roof knowing that the mechanic that replaced it knew exactly what he was doing so I wouldn't have to worry about rolling over on the freeway at 65mph
> 
> I'm going to stop there. You get my point.
> 
> 
> It's especially disappointing when you have a young individual passionate/very much interested in a subject & his superior tells him to resort to an online calculator. You know who Feynman is?
> 
> "Arithmetic, a false set of rules, in which, if followed w/out thinking could produce the answer" -feynman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm cheating because I'm using my memory?
> 
> What makes you think I'm memorizing equations? I studied hard this past semester in DC circuits to gain an intuitive understanding on how my circuits would model. I don't need to memorize any equations.
> 
> AC circuits, of course, will be much more challenging, but I will study the content & hopefully w/ time, I'll have gained an intuitive enough understanding where I won't need to memorize much of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give your job to someone else.



Once you prove that you can take my job i`d be happy to retire and give it to you.
So how about you go ahead and design simple amplifier circuit yourself, using knowledge you gained in school, no other sources allowed?
Do you think that circuit designer remembers all available to him parts and components? Or are you going to design your own instead of using parts available.
Imagine Hurrication making his Own 5 axis CNC machine, bits, computer software to cut that turbine impeller or something similar.
If you think that doctors don`t look up information on computer to confirm diagnosis think again, or ask on quora or similar sites.

If you think that your car mechanic doesn`t use online resources if are mistaken... 
thinking that mechanic operating alignment machine knows numbers for every car in existence is naive at best.


----------



## hurrication

INTP_ty said:


> Did I miss the post?


I think your brain is missing reality.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

INTP_ty said:


> Thinks highly of himself? I CLEARLY stated I did NOT know how to calculate the filter by hand.
> 
> Better than an experienced veteran?
> 
> Maybe I am. From the looks of it, Victor doesn't know how to do it by hand either. Did I miss the post?


I'd bet money that he can do the calculations in his sleep. He just chooses not to because his time is worth more than that. It's no different from using a standard socket wrench when you have an impact wrench that will do the same thing 10x faster.


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> Once you prove that you can take my job i`d be happy to retire and give it to you.
> So how about you go ahead and design simple amplifier circuit yourself, using knowledge you gained in school, no other sources allowed?
> Do you think that circuit designer remembers all available to him parts and components? Or are you going to design your own instead of using parts available.
> Imagine Hurrication making his Own 5 axis CNC machine, bits, computer software to cut that turbine impeller or something similar.
> If you think that doctors don`t look up information on computer to confirm diagnosis think again, or ask on quora or similar sites.
> 
> If you think that your car mechanic doesn`t use online resources if are mistaken...
> thinking that mechanic operating alignment machine knows numbers for every car in existence is naive at best.


and obviously every installer knows every wiring diagram to every car


----------



## INTP_ty

SkizeR said:


> well this is a car audio forum, not an electrical engineering 101 forum. try somewhere else


This forum should be ideal for the question(s) I have addressed/asked. People go on DIY sites because they're passionate about whatever it is that they're passionate about. Members on this forum put together their own component sets, solder their own crossovers -wind their own coils, build their own enclosures ...neat stuff that someone who relies on calculators wouldn't be interested in doing.

I'd expect these kinds of people to even calculate their own crossovers by hand. This is a DIY site! You're telling me that I'm more passionate about car audio than you guys? I don't think so...


----------



## INTP_ty

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'd bet money that he can do the calculations in his sleep. He just chooses not to because his time is worth more than that. It's no different from using a standard socket wrench when you have an impact wrench that will do the same thing 10x faster.


& I'm sure I will too *AFTER* I figure out how to do the maths by hand.


----------



## hurrication

I think you have this site confused with diyaudio. I've never seen one mention of anyone on this forum winding their own coils in the time I've been here. People use calculators for the other things you mentioned.


----------



## INTP_ty

Victor_inox said:


> So how about you go ahead and design simple amplifier circuit yourself, using knowledge you gained in school, no other sources allowed?


I would love to. I need to get through AC circuits first though.

So how about that filter?


----------



## Victor_inox

INTP_ty said:


> Thinks highly of himself? I CLEARLY stated I did NOT know how to calculate the filter by hand.
> 
> Better than an experienced veteran?
> 
> Maybe I am. From the looks of it, Victor doesn't know how to do it by hand either. Did I miss the post?


What makes you think That I have to make an effort if you to lazy to find information you need? You, not me.  I can`t make horse drink....
I know how crossovers works and how calculate them by hand but the truth is I value my time unlike some 20years old and prefer to use tools to accomplish easy tasks.
Do you think that computer you use to write on this forum designed by hand?
actual engineer designing circuit in his head instead of specifically designed software? Engineer must know set of parameters and design objectives.
and a lot of experience.


----------



## hurrication

What would be funny is if someone here gave him an intentional wrong answer for his filter calculation so he gets a bad grade on the homework assignment. :laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox

INTP_ty said:


> I would love to. I need to get through AC circuits first though.
> 
> So how about that filter?


Your education is not my job, search and read. I can`t dump my memory and experience into your head.
I can do you a favor and recommend some books if you like.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

hurrication said:


> I think you have this site confused with diyaudio. I've never seen one mention of anyone on this forum winding their own coils in the time I've been here. People use calculators for the other things you mentioned.


Haha yeah most of us don't have the time or patience to do what some of those people do. Hell I should probably be beaten for this but I lost interest on my new towers for some Usher mids and tweets. I had some Usher 8545a's and 9950c tweets in towers I made a lot of mistakes on because I didn't have a router at the time. Also put my own passives together for them. Ran that setup for like 6 years. Started the rebuild over a year ago and after sitting in the shop the raw mdf has started to cave to the humidity. Maybe I'll get some of those nice pre-made enclosures from PE when I'm up there this summer and finish the project.


----------



## Victor_inox

hurrication said:


> What would be funny is if someone here gave him an intentional wrong answer for his filter calculation so he gets a bad grade on the homework assignment. :laugh:


That would be low but damn funny.:laugh:


----------



## INTP_ty

Edit

I'm unsubscribing from this thread. Some of you guys really are missing the point. I'm a student. This is a field that I'm going to be working in. I need to know. I understand why some of you wouldn't be interested. Anyways, I'm going over to a colleagues house to watch a movie & I don't want my phone to be ringing w/ notifications. I found a another forum. There seems to be a lot of graduate students over there. Hopefully I'll get some help. 

If I figure it out, I'm going to post a tutorial. "How to design your own passive crossover" 

Where to buy components
What filter (LR, Butterworth, Cheby...)
How to go about the calculations 
How to solder it up?

I think it'd be a nice addition to this site being DIY & all. I'm sure there are more people out there would love to be able to do it. & I'm sure those people would take a lot more pride in their stereos knowing they did it all -really, everything, themselves


And to the others genuinely interested in Electronics/physics,

Don't let people like Victor discourage you from learning. There was a time & place when victor was asking the same questions you are now. Hopefully, when you get his age, you'll remember this & you won't respond the same way he did


----------



## SkizeR

INTP_ty said:


> This forum should be ideal for the question(s) I have addressed/asked. People go on DIY sites because they're passionate about whatever it is that they're passionate about. Members on this forum put together their own component sets, solder their own crossovers -wind their own coils, build their own enclosures ...neat stuff that someone who relies on calculators wouldn't be interested in doing.
> 
> I'd expect these kinds of people to even calculate their own crossovers by hand. This is a DIY site! You're telling me that I'm more passionate about car audio than you guys? I don't think so...


where have you seen any assembling of crossovers and winding of coils? i admit, that is damn cool and i actually have been looking into passive crossovers recently, but really.. theyre a waste of time in car audio.


----------



## SkizeR

hurrication said:


> I think you have this site confused with diyaudio.


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## SkizeR

INTP, your name doesnt happen to be alex, does it?


----------



## Victor_inox

INTP_ty said:


> Edit
> 
> I'm unsubscribing from this thread. Some of you guys really are missing the point. I'm a student. This is a field that I'm going to be working in. I need to know. I understand why some of you wouldn't be interested. Anyways, I'm going over to a colleagues house to watch a movie & I don't want my phone to be ringing w/ notifications. I found a another forum. There seems to be a lot of graduate students over there. Hopefully I'll get some help.
> 
> If I figure it out, I'm going to post a tutorial. "How to design your own passive crossover"
> 
> Where to buy components
> What filter (LR, Butterworth, Cheby...)
> How to go about the calculations
> How to solder it up?
> 
> I think it'd be a nice addition to this site being DIY & all. I'm sure there are more people out there would love to be able to do it. & I'm sure those people would take a lot more pride in their stereos knowing they did it all -really, everything, themselves
> 
> 
> And to the others genuinely interested in Electronics/physics,
> 
> Don't let people like Victor discourage you from learning. There was a time & place when victor was asking the same questions you are now. Hopefully, when you get his age, you'll remember this & you won't respond the same way he did


 I discourage you from learning how to calculate filter parameters that you have to do? I encourage anyone to find an answer themselves instead of picking someone else brain. 
I wish you luck in life, with your approach i doubt you`ll get any.


----------



## hurrication

INTP_ty said:


> Some of you guys really are missing the point. I'm a student. This is a field that I'm going to be working in. I need to know.


I think you're the one who is really missing the point. You need to be able to find the answers to your homework problems on your own - that's the whole point of school. You can't rely on people on audio forums to do your work for you, and then get mad and start talking **** to them when they don't hand over some answers for you. If you keep this mindset, you will not be successful in your career.


----------



## Niebur3

INTP_ty said:


> If I figure it out, I'm going to post a tutorial. "How to design your own passive crossover"


Might be cool to read through but absolutely USELESS to most here. You see, most of us run our speakers "active" using these things called "Digital Signal Processors". And guess what?............wait...........for...........it...............the DSP does the calculations for us! I can literally change from Butterworth to Linkwitz-Riley and from 6dB to 48dB (some even higher) with a click of a mouse.


----------



## LaserSVT

Niebur3 said:


> Might be cool to read through but absolutely USELESS to most here. You see, most of us run our speakers "active" using these things called "Digital Signal Processors". And guess what?............wait...........for...........it...............the DSP does the calculations for us! I can literally change from Butterworth to Linkwitz-Riley and from 6dB to 48dB (some even higher) with a click of a mouse.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Woah! That guy came out of left field. I think there's a life lesson about how to treat others in all this. Never understood how being an ass ever helped anybody get ahead.


----------



## HulkSmash

He needs to stop posting on a damn forum, open his book, and do his damn homework. Us telling him the answer isn't benefiting him or anyone else. He'll figure it out or he'll wash out. His real education will begin once (if) he graduates.


----------



## Theslaking

I just wanted to tell somebody. I walked in a local shop 5 minutes ago to get a wiring harness for my new Astro Van project. I used to go here all the time as the owner is an old school competitor(15+ years ago). I haven't been here but a few times over the last 7 or 8 years as the owner no longer works at his shop. They are an Arc authorized dealer. I ask the manager if he can get me pricing for a PS8. He replies "I don't know what that is". I'm blown away by the ignorance. How is the the premier item from one the manufacturers you retail for and you don't know what it is? It doesn't stop there. I say nevermind the DSP grab me the harness and let me check out your dash kits for the van as well. I want to see if its the style I need for my double din modification. He said " it's not, you can't modify the dash kits." Not wanting to explain myself (at this point for simplicity) I just say "well just let me check it out when you grab the harness". He turns and replies "I don't know why you just can't modify these things" in a snotty tone. I snapped back "I can, and I have for my Silverado!" I don't get loud but the kid working the counter jumped in then after hearing my tone and explained the style harness they sell since it was clear the other guy wasn't getting it. He sent the manger in the back and completed my transaction. 

To me this the ultimate display of ignorance and stupidity when your are representing a customization business. He wasn't familiar with the high end product he sells and proceeded to tell me what I am capable of. What's funny is this same guy admiried my installs years ago but just don't remember me because I no longer frequent the store he "manages"


----------



## SkizeR

Should have schooled him lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes

Passive Crossovers are so old school, lot of us run full active and those that start with passive crossovers usually end up making the switch to full active at some point in time, i studied passive crossover design and built a few and then realized it's a passing technology, active crossovers and DSP's are all the rage nowadays..


----------



## chithead

gstokes said:


> Passive Crossovers are so old school, lot of us run full active and those that start with passive crossovers usually end up making the switch to full active at some point in time, i studied passive crossover design and built a few and then realized it's a passing technology, active crossovers and DSP's are all the rage nowadays..


That, and think about the cost of a decent passive crossover. When you're done spending that $65 at least, to have one crossover point, and one slope, then realize a MiniDSP with a massive amount of tuning capabilities could have been bought for $34 more... kind of a no brainer.


----------



## Bitter

It really is but for beginners simple passive limits how badly we can mess everything up. :lol:


----------



## fcarpio

HulkSmash said:


> He needs to stop posting on a damn forum, open his book, and do his damn homework. Us telling him the answer isn't benefiting him or anyone else. He'll figure it out or he'll wash out. His real education will begin once (if) he graduates.


Agree. School only gives you the tools you need to start learning at work.


----------



## Theslaking

SkizeR said:


> Should have schooled him lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I should have slapped him.


----------



## gstokes

Theslaking said:


> I should have slapped him.


I've done that more then a few times, the look on their face is priceless..


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> I've done that more then a few times, the look on their face is priceless..




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

I actually did do it once at a retail store. At a Firestone about 15years ago. It was a drawn out argument, but in the end the worker called my Grandma a lying ***** in those words. I grabbed him pulled him over the counter and threw him in to the lobby area. The nonsense continued for a minute and the police were called. The customer's in the store amazingly stuck up for my violent act and the police did not arrest me. I don't make decisions with those types of potential consequences anymore. Some people do really make me want to act like I'm 20 again, sometimes.


----------



## percy072

Theslaking said:


> I ask the manager if he can get me pricing for a PS8. He replies "I don't know what that is". I'm blown away by the ignorance. How is the the premier item from one the manufacturers you retail for and you don't know what it is?


Had basically the same thing happen at my local (small town) audio shop. They are an Alpine dealer as well as RF, Clarion and recently are stocking Diamond's lower level gear. 

Went in to see if they had any PXA H-800's in stock to take a closer look at one. The lead tech/installer looked at me like he had absolutely no idea what I was talking about  I played it off and changed the subject...

I've learned more from DIYMA and doing everything on my own (F**k up's included) I was very surprised at how much some shops are "behind the times" and still think LOC's are the cat's ass for all thing's car audio.


----------



## gstokes

That's funny Skizer, City of Portland has it on video me ***** slapping a man at the Salmon street fountain on the river walk, IN MY WHEELCHAIR..

You just don't know me and think I've been in a chair all my life, just the last 10 years but i'm still mean as a snake, I wish you would come over here and meet me, I really do !!


----------



## SkizeR

gstokes said:


> That's funny Skizer, City of Portland has it on video me ***** slapping a man at the Salmon street fountain on the river walk, IN MY WHEELCHAIR..
> 
> You just don't know me and think I've been in a chair all my life, just the last 10 years but i'm still mean as a snake, I wish you would come over here and meet me, I really do !!


post it!!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gstokes

SkizeR said:


> post it!!!! :laugh::laugh:


I would love too except i don't have access to the video, Portland police Dept was kind enough to show me the video and had a little talk with me..
The video was from a webcam overlooking the fountain and river walk..


----------



## Notloudenuf

How Bose is making advanced car audio systems affordable | Digital Trends


----------



## spl152db

Notloudenuf said:


> How Bose is making advanced car audio systems affordable | Digital Trends


interesting... With the manufacturers making it harder to replace their integrated systems, I'm not surprised that they actually decided to make them sound worth a ****. Not saying stock bose is good or great by any means, but it's a leap above the systems that usually go into most cars.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Theslaking said:


> I actually did do it once at a retail store. At a Firestone about 15years ago. It was a drawn out argument, but in the end the worker called my Grandma a lying ***** in those words. I grabbed him pulled him over the counter and threw him in to the lobby area. The nonsense continued for a minute and the police were called. The customer's in the store amazingly stuck up for my violent act and the police did not arrest me. I don't make decisions with those types of potential consequences anymore. Some people do really make me want to act like I'm 20 again, sometimes.


A local boat place messed up a carb and fuel pump rebuild on a v6 Yamaha outboard one time. Long story short I chewed them out at the top of my lungs for several minutes after that motor embarrassed me at the ramp a few times. I took it back a couple times and they said they didn't mess up and I was the problem. Instead of calling the cops they let me flame out and then my buddy showed them what he found iffy. The owner of the place went behind his mechanic and figured out what the problem was, and then had a long talk with his mechanic about pulling his head out of his ass. What good is having a mechanic working for you if you have to go behind him and fix what he messed up AFTER getting chewed out?


----------



## Niick

percy072 said:


> Had basically the same thing happen at my local (small town) audio shop. They are an Alpine dealer as well as RF, Clarion and recently are stocking Diamond's lower level gear.
> 
> Went in to see if they had any PXA H-800's in stock to take a closer look at one. The lead tech/installer looked at me like he had absolutely no idea what I was talking about  I played it off and changed the subject...
> 
> I've learned more from DIYMA and doing everything on my own (F**k up's included) I was very surprised at how much some shops are "behind the times" and still think LOC's are the cat's ass for all thing's car audio.


Yeah, and they still think 1/3 RTA's are the "cat's ass" for all things tuning. It's pretty f**ing hilarious. But don't let your experience make you too jaded, we're not ALL this way.


----------



## spl152db

Niick said:


> Yeah, and they still think 1/3 RTA's are the "cat's ass" for all things tuning. It's pretty f**ing hilarious. But don't let your experience make you too jaded, we're not ALL this way.


it's not?


----------



## Theslaking

I hear you there. My mechanic problem is the opposite. He is my friend and he's always yelling at me for not fixing my own stuff! Always ask me why I have all those tools and a heated garge. I always answer - for car stereo installation.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I go to my trusted mechanic because if they mess up it's on them. If I mess up it's on me. And it never hurts to help keep a good shop in business. And I'm lazy...


----------



## mmnjtwa

Was trying to buy a prefab box to fit under the seat of my truck. The guy selling it asked if I wanted the subwoofers and amp, too? He said his subs were "probably" JL 10W0. He said he had a 1500 watt amp running the two tens and they had no problem handling all the power. I just chose to ignore what he said and politely decline to do business with him.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 350al

A couple days ago a guy I know was asking me why his amp wouldn't turn on.. After me asking a few questions he told me he grounded to a factory stud in the trunk and he put a black washer under his ring terminal because the ground shouldn't be directly on the paint.


----------



## Bitter

One of mine is grounded to carpet  Troll lolololol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I heard of a guy grounding his wire in a bucket of dirt. In a way I hope it was just a joke but I know some people really are that stupid


----------



## danno14

Bitter said:


> One of mine is grounded to carpet  Troll lolololol





Bitter said:


> One of mine is grounded to carpet  Troll lolololol


Perfect! Get it nice and wet. The carpet should retain the moisture nicely, so you'll probably only have to soak it once a week. Salt water is more conductive too, and the ionic balance of natural seawater will align the frequencies for optimal sound. Every true audiophile knows that mis-aligned "sine-wavy" music is not nearly as musical, lacking true bloom and effervescence. Straight line sound is the best.... The straighter, the better! 
Antarctic seawater is the best, due to the higher concentration of salt. 




(Posted from under the bridge, with Billy goats clip clopping across)


----------



## Bitter

For non trolling clarity the bolt passes through the mdf into the body but it looks funny, I posted it before.


----------



## mid_life_crisis

If you visit JL Audio's website, they don't supply just displacement of suggested boxes for their speakers, they are very specific about the ideal shape as well, yet there was a post mocking someone for being critical of oddly shaped boxes in a thread about stupid things you've heard said about car audio. Now that's funny.
I did not read all 100 plus pages, so forgive me if this has been brought up.
One of my personal faves is guys on car forums, in the audio section, recommending that someone replace the speakers in a factory amplified system with speakers that are half the impedance of the factory speakers because "they'll use twice the power, which will increase clarity and volume", with no consideration as to whether or not the factory amp can handle the increased current demand and what will happen if it can't.


----------



## Darth SQ

During a discussion over vinyl vs. cd, someone actually said that since cds are cut off at 22050khz, vinyl is better cuz it goes higher.
When pressed if he can hear at 22khz he said and I quote, 

"Hear 22k, probably not, feel it, absolutely."


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bitter

I could feel it too, as my cats body tensed up and he ran away.


----------



## Theslaking

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> During a discussion over vinyl vs. cd, someone actually said that since cds are cut off at 22050khz, vinyl is better cuz it goes higher.
> When pressed if he can hear at 22khz he said and I quote,
> 
> "Hear 22k, probably not, feel it, absolutely."
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


We've all been called on BS by someone when we thought we knew what we are talking about. Normal people stop when they were called out. People that make up stuff just to back up their BS end up in threads like this.


----------



## Billy Jones Dio

I try not to judge too much as I get older (we all make mistakes; 40 year olds stuck in HS and back biting like a 15 year old girl is another thing) but I was browsing on you tube what ended up being a "known" car audio guy (ya know, they drop $80k on 6 18"'s or whatever the sponsor offers and they think they are godly) and there was this van with a ton of subs vibrating apart and he had ZERO reinforcement, save for a prop rod they used in semi truck trailers to keep loads from shifting (they have a ratcheting action and lock roof to floor 0_o) somehow added to the van to keep the paneling from falling off, and I asked something like "Is there a reason why you guys aren't either welding reinforcements in or screwing MDF panels on floor/roof/dash, etc. so you can get cleaner music out of the build?" And the "guy" mentioned had previously "liked" this build and (had never heard of him before but he's a common name) apparently had a fragile ego and was saying things like "HE was the NASA of the car audio world and knows more than I'll ever know". Was a complete d-bag, but that has to be the stupidest thing I've ever heard. My retort was "more like a North Korea NASA as their **** falls apart too". Some people never grow up.


----------



## hurrication

danno14 said:


> Perfect! Get it nice and wet. The carpet should retain the moisture nicely, so you'll probably only have to soak it once a week. Salt water is more conductive too, and the ionic balance of natural seawater will align the frequencies for optimal sound. Every true audiophile knows that mis-aligned "sine-wavy" music is not nearly as musical, lacking true bloom and effervescence. Straight line sound is the best.... The straighter, the better!
> Antarctic seawater is the best, due to the higher concentration of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Posted from under the bridge, with Billy goats clip clopping across)


You know, one of these days I want to come up with some kind of believable nonsense and do a big Patrick Bateman style post about it just to see if I can get Audiophiles to believe it and start a trend. :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

To sum something up someone said.. "Raw drivers can't sound good and aren't loud"

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> To sum something up someone said.. "Raw drivers can't sound good and aren't loud"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox

hurrication said:


> You know, one of these days I want to come up with some kind of believable nonsense and do a big Patrick Bateman style post about it just to see if I can get Audiophiles to believe it and start a trend. :laugh:


 Don`t you dare using Patricks name in vain, but yes that would be brilliant!


----------



## washesp

Pyle is a great subwoofer

It's Pioneer 300 with the box


----------



## ebrahim

Here is one from a big name shop called Ultimate Auto in Orlando, FL. Please note my brother’s, brother in law works there for the record. The only time you need a three way is when you are going to have a computer to judge your front stage and that pink noise is only used when you want a computer to judge your front stage. Otherwise go with a two way up front and coaxials in the rear. Coaxials are for midbass duties.


----------



## hurrication

Victor_inox said:


> Don`t you dare using Patricks name in vain, but yes that would be brilliant!


It shouldn't be very hard, my target is the computer audiophiles. They're the most ridiculous out of all the audiophiles. 

I think another troll has beat me to the punch with them, though. They already believe that a 1.5m long USB cable yields the best sound, and there is actually a company that makes a $350 platform to sit your mac mini on which touts improvement in sound. :laugh:

SoundStage! Xperience | SoundStageXperience.com - Atomic Audio Labs Mac Platform


----------



## Victor_inox

Just do it.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitter

> I’ve upgraded the Mini’s RAM to 8GB, which should make zero difference, but somehow music sounds just a bit better with the RAM maxed out.


Wow. Wow. Wow.
Wow.

That's literally akin to saying stickers make your car go faster. Except stickers placed over the right gaps and holes could actually make your car go faster.

Not to mention, why would any 'audiophile' use the built in speakers on a Mac Mini anyway? I bet these people own Bose Wave radios.


----------



## gumbeelee

Victor_inox said:


> Just do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Exactly!!


----------



## LaserSVT

Wish I knew how to embed in here. This guy...... just wow. He makes subs that handle 40,000 watts and move 15,000 CFM of air..... LMAO!!! Thats at 0 ohms though. It can run at 1 because 0 ohms killed a guy cause it imploded his lungs...... This dude takes that cake!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziVQrQ3T6gs


----------



## Bitter

I think I got more stupider watching half of that.


----------



## seafish

LaserSVT said:


> Wish I knew how to embed in here. This guy...... just wow. He makes subs that handle 40,000 watts and move 15,000 CFM of air..... LMAO!!! Thats at 0 ohms though. It can run at 1 because 0 ohms killed a guy cause it imploded his lungs...... This dude takes that cake!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziVQrQ3T6gs


OK..you WIN !!!!!!


----------



## LaserSVT

LMAO!!!


----------



## MB2008LTZ

LaserSVT said:


> Wish I knew how to embed in here. This guy...... just wow. He makes subs that handle 40,000 watts and move 15,000 CFM of air..... LMAO!!! Thats at 0 ohms though. It can run at 1 because 0 ohms killed a guy cause it imploded his lungs...... This dude takes that cake!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziVQrQ3T6gs


OK kiddies....this is what happens when you do crystal meth and/or bath salts!
Please refrain from these knowledge draining substances and continue the quest for sonic bliss without ingesting synthetic drugs.


----------



## gumbeelee

LaserSVT said:


> Wish I knew how to embed in here. This guy...... just wow. He makes subs that handle 40,000 watts and move 15,000 CFM of air..... LMAO!!! Thats at 0 ohms though. It can run at 1 because 0 ohms killed a guy cause it imploded his lungs...... This dude takes that cake!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziVQrQ3T6gs


THAT IS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE EVER WATCHED...LMFAO.."I KILLED A GUY, IT BLEW HIS F'ING LUNGS OUT"....THIS VIDEO IS AN INSTANT CLASSIC!! CRACK KILLS!!


----------



## seafish

gumbeelee said:


> THAT IS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE EVER WATCHED...LMFAO.."I KILLED A GUY, IT BLEW HIS F'ING LUNGS OUT"....THIS VIDEO IS AN INSTANT CLASSIC!! CRACK KILLS!!


Actually deserves its own thread or maybe even an entire forum!!


----------



## SkizeR

the best part is.. there are more of those videos of that same guy


----------



## HardCoreDore

So is this guy being filmed coming into a shop, or is he behind the counter working in a car audio shop? If it's the latter, It's the funniest thing I've seen in a while. 

Ridiculously bad bullshitter...


----------



## SkizeR

HardCoreDore said:


> So is this guy being filmed coming into a shop, or is he behind the counter working in a car audio shop? If it's the latter, It's the funniest thing I've seen in a while.
> 
> Ridiculously bad bullshitter...


hes being filmed while at someone elses shop


----------



## Alex92

Is there a direct link to that video or is it on YouTube? I gotta share this **** on facebook


----------



## LaserSVT

If you click on the link to watch the video it will bring it to you the video and if you click on the uploaders name you can see the other two. 

Actually, this is much easier.

He knows the words and seems to understand what does what but he has no realm on reality on their abilities. Its like he picked up a piece here and there so knows enough to PS using SOME proper terminology by is just way off on so much crap. One thing for sure. I think he just learned the word "toroidal coil". Guys too much. But here are his other videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIdRgkuEmJU


and he comes back for more:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcZoeEnUN2k




Apparently hes just some random drunk dude that showed up at the shop on a slow day, LOL


----------



## HardCoreDore

Yeah, he's all about some "Toroidal Coils" LOL! Dude wouldn't know a transformer if it bit him on the ass.


----------



## LaserSVT

The dudes handwriting on he business card is priceless. But then he goes on to saying he uses acid based flux (which shows some knowledge) and then goes onto he only uses carbon infused solder........ But the dude walks everywhere. And as to what subs are in his vehicle... seems to change a lot. Guess its time ofr thet $10,000 windshield instead of making the car driveable! LOL


----------



## nineball76

Quote: They have low fs so the best of all DD subs for a 4th. 

So fs is the only thing responsible for determining enclosure type, just to save y'all sind time


----------



## Bitter

I thought enclosure type was determined by the kind of music you listened to. Ported for Rap/Hip-Hop, sealed for Rock, and bandpass for dance/club.


----------



## TrickyRicky

LaserSVT said:


> If you click on the link to watch the video it will bring it to you the video and if you click on the uploaders name you can see the other two.
> 
> Actually, this is much easier.
> 
> He knows the words and seems to understand what does what but he has no realm on reality on their abilities. Its like he picked up a piece here and there so knows enough to PS using SOME proper terminology by is just way off on so much crap. One thing for sure. I think he just learned the word "toroidal coil". Guys too much. But here are his other videos:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIdRgkuEmJU
> 
> 
> and he comes back for more:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcZoeEnUN2k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently hes just some random drunk dude that showed up at the shop on a slow day, LOL



What I want to know is what type of Car Audio shop has shampoo on the display for sale? They have a quite a selection of hair conditioning.


----------



## Bitter

Can't just sound good, gotta look good too.


----------



## Theslaking

I just seen this conversation on a Maxima forum.


Originally Posted by SEmy2K2go
6.5" all around...and YES, you do hear it at your cankles.

man... That was one thing I loved about my 3rd gen was the 6X9's in the back dash!!!!! Dont like the ankle thing specially in the rear doors!!! The 10inch in th back dash is nice
Reply
#7 
spreenyk888's Avatarspreenyk888 , 03-13-2007 01:58 PM
i cut holes in my rear deck and put 6x9s in there in my 2k1.....something to think about......
Reply
#8 
AscendantMax's AvatarAscendantMax , 03-13-2007 02:32 PM
"sound is round"
Reply
#9 
Pearl96Max's AvatarPearl96Max , 03-13-2007 02:36 PM
Quote:
Originally Posted by AscendantMax
"sound is round"
whew I didnt wanna be the first to say it.
Reply
#10 
jkmay01's Avatarjkmay01 , 03-14-2007 08:48 AM
Quote:
Originally Posted by AscendantMax
"sound is round"

hmmm... lost me on that one??? 
Reply

#11 
kpr10is's Avatarkpr10is , 03-14-2007 09:21 AM
Sound waves are meant to be reproduced through round speakers, not oval ones.
Music is also only recorded in stereo, and supposed to only come from the 'sound stage' in front of you. Not surround like home theater.
Reply
#12 
jkmay01's Avatarjkmay01 , 03-14-2007 09:37 AM
Quote:
Originally Posted by kpr10is
Sound waves are meant to be reproduced through round speakers, not oval ones.
Music is also only recorded in stereo, and supposed to only come from the 'sound stage' in front of you. Not surround like home theater.

ok i got cha there. My main question also was why nissan moved the 6X9's from back deck eventhough they are oval to the lower door? our ears arent at our ankles? I just wouldn't like the look per se to put a 6 to 8 inch woofer in the rear deck. Nosey hands and eyes in NYC if u get my drift even with tints!!!


----------



## Niick

You're right. I've heard so many stupid things in my life regarding audio, that I wasn't sure what might be the worst, but I do remember many moons ago when kicker came out with the original L7 and a manager at a stereo shop in Texas where I worked told me that those subs can't sound good because sound is round. 

Yup. "Sound is round" he said. 

"I don't know if they sound good or not" I told him. 

"But if they don't, I don't think it's because SOUND is round....." I told him. 

I was 19. 

He was in his upper 40's or early 50's.


----------



## V 2the C

A guy called the shop one day and said he was running short on butt connectors and asked if he could just run all of the negatives to one connector. I said maybe.


----------



## Alex92

What does the word tuning mean to others when regarding a car audio system?

I'm getting a little tired of people saying they're having a system tuned up and realising its rewiring or repairs of some sort or even "tuning an amp" meaning setting the gains...
If setting the gains is classed as tuning then wouldn't turning your volume knob go under the same logic, tuning your system every time you change the volume...

I don't know, maybe I'm being picky or petty but my opinion tuning something should be making it sound right much like tensioning the strings on a guitar or a drum skin. With the car audio example being setting the eq, crossovers, speaker axis and position.


----------



## sicride

Yeah tuning should be all of those things but I'd venture to say setting gains is tuning too, so that it sounds right... you know so your volume knob remains a volume knob not a clipping switch. Gain is not equal to volume...


----------



## Alex92

I find it hard to consider setting gains as tuning unless you're using them as a level adjustment for an active front stage and rear/sub levelling


----------



## 12v Electronics

Alex92 said:


> What does the word tuning mean to others when regarding a car audio system?
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of people saying they're having a system tuned up and realising its rewiring or repairs of some sort or even "tuning an amp" meaning setting the gains...
> If setting the gains is classed as tuning then wouldn't turning your volume knob go under the same logic, tuning your system every time you change the volume...
> 
> I don't know, maybe I'm being picky or petty but my opinion tuning something should be making it sound right much like tensioning the strings on a guitar or a drum skin. With the car audio example being setting the eq, crossovers, speaker axis and position.


https://www.facebook.com/126401310739430/videos/1060302744015944/


----------



## Niick

Alex92 said:


> What does the word tuning mean to others when regarding a car audio system?
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of people saying they're having a system tuned up and realising its rewiring or repairs of some sort or even "tuning an amp" meaning setting the gains...
> If setting the gains is classed as tuning then wouldn't turning your volume knob go under the same logic, tuning your system every time you change the volume...
> 
> I don't know, maybe I'm being picky or petty but my opinion tuning something should be making it sound right much like tensioning the strings on a guitar or a drum skin. With the car audio example being setting the eq, crossovers, speaker axis and position.


 I much prefer the term "optimization". SOMETIMES, system optimization DOES involve, among many other things, setting amplifier gains. But, I don't consider MERELY setting gains a "tuning", although, if setting gains is the only adjustable parameter, then by definition, it would qualify as an "optimization"


----------



## Alex92

Niick said:


> I much prefer the term "optimization". SOMETIMES, system optimization DOES involve, among many other things, setting amplifier gains. But, I don't consider MERELY setting gains a "tuning", although, if setting gains is the only adjustable parameter, then by definition, it would qualify as an "optimization"



That's a better term, thought it was funny a show car around here advertised they'd be in town for a tune at a shop, I went to check it out and see what they were doing. Rewiring and removing a dead amp in that "tune"


----------



## xconcepts

A sub will get louder without the dust cap on because it can cool better.


----------



## SkizeR

today i learned that cabin gain can cause drivers to blow...


----------



## adrianp89

In college I was told this guys car can hit 224dB, I subtly replied with something along the lines of " oh thats awesome, 30dB louder than a sonic boom is extremely impressive"


----------



## nineball76

SkizeR said:


> today i learned that cabin gain can cause drivers to blow...


Only raw drivers, car audio speakers are impervious to damage


----------



## SkizeR

nineball76 said:


> Only raw drivers, car audio speakers are impervious to damage


lolol


----------



## Arcinthe

IBcivic said:


> Pulled from Urban Online Dictionary
> 
> * jizz*
> The secret ingredient of a Big Mac



This is why McDonald's employees get paid breaks...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SkizeR said:


> today i learned that cabin gain can cause drivers to blow...


It can, sorta. If something is in front of a woofer cone being pushed to the ragged edge and it's suddenly removed it can cause the driver to fail. I've also heard from the spl guys that a big driver with a buttload of power can get blown up if part of the cone is loading against a hard surface and part of it firing into open cabin. It's no different from putting your hand out the window while driving down the road. Air pressure difference can and will knock a cone out of alignment.


----------



## easyrider883

Best thread ever i think.

The best one is our old installer saying I've been doing this for 30 years don't tell me about car audio.
Customer comes in wanting to know why his wires have been twitched and taped no solder ,heat shrink etc etc refund install unhappy customer.

The Dunning–Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which relatively unskilled persons suffer illusory superiority, mistakenly assessing their ability to be much higher than it really is. Dunning and Kruger attributed this bias to a metacognitive inability of the unskilled to recognize their own ineptitude and evaluate their own ability accurately. Their research also suggests corollaries: highly skilled individuals may underestimate their relative competence and may erroneously assume that tasks which are easy for them are also easy for others.[1]

The bias was first experimentally observed by David Dunning and Justin Kruger of Cornell University in 1999. They postulated that the effect is the result of internal illusion in the unskilled, and external misperception in the skilled: "The miscalibration of the incompetent stems from an error about the self, whereas the miscalibration of the highly competent stems from an error about others."[1]


----------



## Angelo

This is an awesome thread, lets keep it going. 

I heard, "Hey cool radio... so how many ohms does that HU put out?" lol


----------



## Pariah Zero

the727kid said:


> In college I was told this guys car can hit 224dB, I subtly replied with something along the lines of " oh thats awesome, 30dB louder than a sonic boom is extremely impressive"



True bass heads aren't satisfied with rattling windows. The job ain't done until they city is rubble.


----------



## QualitySound

easyrider883 said:


> Best thread ever i think.
> 
> The best one is our old installer saying I've been doing this for 30 years don't tell me about car audio.
> Customer comes in wanting to know why his wires have been twitched and taped no solder ,heat shrink etc etc refund install unhappy customer.
> 
> The Dunning–Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which relatively unskilled persons suffer illusory superiority, mistakenly assessing their ability to be much higher than it really is. Dunning and Kruger attributed this bias to a metacognitive inability of the unskilled to recognize their own ineptitude and evaluate their own ability accurately. Their research also suggests corollaries: highly skilled individuals may underestimate their relative competence and may erroneously assume that tasks which are easy for them are also easy for others.[1]
> 
> The bias was first experimentally observed by David Dunning and Justin Kruger of Cornell University in 1999. They postulated that the effect is the result of internal illusion in the unskilled, and external misperception in the skilled: "The miscalibration of the incompetent stems from an error about the self, whereas the miscalibration of the highly competent stems from an error about others."[1]


But in both cases, each of them is unaware of the responses, or misunderstands the responses, of other people. If so, could that be related to narcissism? An inability or unwillingness to empathize?


----------



## ADD/Andy

When I was in high school (about 03 or 04), I had a sales guy at a local home/auto entertainment store tell me with a dual voice coil sub you wire the coils in opposite phase so one coil pushes and the other one pulls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## cheebs

i was on offer up and i saw this ad for some Boston Acoustics 6x9s and 6.5s for $130. he said that one set were boston z6. I was like cool. I call him and it turns out it is a pawn shop. So i text him for pics and he tells me that they are in great shape and working. so i ask for a picture. he sends me these.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I was against the title of this thread, and thought, everyone starts from somewhere , and there are all walks of life, and we can often confuse things even, as variable get complex. But, this may fit the title better than any "stupid" thing I seen posted.


----------



## rton20s

cheebs said:


> i was on offer up and i saw this ad for some Boston Acoustics 6x9s and 6.5s for $130. he said that one set were boston z6. I was like cool. I call him and it turns out it is a pawn shop. So i text him for pics and he tells me that they are in great shape and working. so i ask for a picture. he sends me these.


Am I seeing this right? Are those seriously missing the pretty much the entire surround?!


----------



## cheebs

Yes. I would understand if this was a person. I have seen people try to pass things off but this was a store a business.


----------



## Bitter

Was this his reaction?


----------



## cheebs

Bitter said:


> Was this his reaction?


I did not even bother to text back. What could i say?


----------



## Knobby Digital

I was recently reminded of this:



audiogodz1 said:


> See this is what I am talking about. These posts are in reference to SPL not frequency. Volume of moving air is not frequency, it is SPL. Focused on the wrong thing.
> 
> All in all the bottom line is that any sub can play any note it is designed to play, it just won't do it on command sometimes. a 15 with a substandard motor will lag and won't repeat the frequency it is told. It WILL do 50 hz, but it won't do it if you tell it to do 50. It is incapable of doing 50 on command due to it's motor, it will lag and do say.....47 hz. It will do 50 though if you tell it to do say..... 53. Whereas the motor on the ten is more proportional and will do 49 when told to do 50.
> 
> The drivers will all do the frequencies, but due to lag they can't do the ones they are told to do. They lag behind a little depending on motor V/S driver. That's is where this argument is becoming clouded. People are saying a 15 inch driver won't do 50 hz which is BS of course it will...... but not on command. You have to tell it to do 53 or so to hit 50.





audiogodz1 said:


> Again, not a bit of that is on topic. Now you have SPL and Sq in the mix.
> 
> Driver speed. Try for driver speed.
> 
> Still there is really no discussion to be had once you understand the cloudiness in the argument.
> 
> ~ Some are saying a 10 is faster than a 15 in a general statement and in general it is.
> 
> ~The guys saying if a 15 were slower it wouldn't be able to play 50 hz are arguing the 15 and ten both play 50 hz so they operate the same speed.
> 
> ~ That is wrong BECAUSE they both only play 50 if they get different signals. If they are both told to do 50 one will do close to 50 the other will do about 47 or so due to lag from a substandard motor in the 15 as most subs are not proportional on power to weight. One must be told to do 50 and the other 53 to both hit 50.
> 
> ~ There is where the argument is clouded. Since we do not listen to test tones all day, we listen to music.... we both must listen to the same signal, not a custom one. THEREFORE on the same signal the 15's lag. PERIOD.
> 
> ~ The only exception is custom built subs with large motors or some factory built high power specialty subs.
> 
> There is really no argument beyond that.


----------



## GEM592

easyrider883 said:


> Best thread ever i think.
> 
> The best one is our old installer saying I've been doing this for 30 years don't tell me about car audio.
> Customer comes in wanting to know why his wires have been twitched and taped no solder ,heat shrink etc etc refund install unhappy customer.
> 
> The Dunning–Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which relatively unskilled persons suffer illusory superiority, mistakenly assessing their ability to be much higher than it really is. Dunning and Kruger attributed this bias to a metacognitive inability of the unskilled to recognize their own ineptitude and evaluate their own ability accurately. Their research also suggests corollaries: highly skilled individuals may underestimate their relative competence and may erroneously assume that tasks which are easy for them are also easy for others.[1]
> 
> The bias was first experimentally observed by David Dunning and Justin Kruger of Cornell University in 1999. They postulated that the effect is the result of internal illusion in the unskilled, and external misperception in the skilled: "The miscalibration of the incompetent stems from an error about the self, whereas the miscalibration of the highly competent stems from an error about others."[1]


Then I guess the people who know little, but are aware of that and are willing to learn need to get together with those who know much, and can use their knowledge constructively with others.


----------



## GEM592

ADD/Andy said:


> When I was in high school (about 03 or 04), I had a sales guy at a local home/auto entertainment store tell me with a dual voice coil sub you wire the coils in opposite phase so one coil pushes and the other one pulls
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


He was right at least that that is what would happen, and you would think that he would have then reasoned that the result would then be no output, but somehow I doubt he got there.


----------



## kenyer

I just now read the first post to this thread about the shop guy saying the Hybrid Audio Technology lines were rebranded brands with cheaper parts and it reminded me of the time in 2010 I went to a car audio shop around here and asked them about the HAT Imagine and if they could put a pair in my Outback just to be told they had never heard of HAT and that they must be some kind of "White Van" speakers and the advertisement online I had seen must be some kind of scam. Then 4 yrs later I go back in and they are selling HAT. And yes they are still in business..Go figure


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

kenyer said:


> I just now read the first post to this thread about the shop guy saying the Hybrid Audio Technology lines were rebranded brands with cheaper parts and it reminded me of the time in 2010 I went to a car audio shop around here and asked them about the HAT Imagine and if they could put a pair in my Outback just to be told they had never heard of HAT and that they must be some kind of "White Van" speakers and the advertisement online I had seen must be some kind of scam. Then 4 yrs later I go back in and they are selling HAT. And yes they are still in business..Go figure


I got basically the same response from a shop around here about Resonant Engineering before the were sold to US Amps. A couple years later an old car audio buddy of mine told me this same shop carried RE Audio. They've been in business since the 80's (maybe 70's). They'll tell you with a straight face that their low end stuff will blow away everyone else's high end stuff. They even went to the two big box stores nearby and bought various subs and put them on their wall to compare with the Kicker and Crossfire that they carried at the time. Anyone with at least half a monkeys brain should be able to see through their smoke and mirror act. I bet they think their entry level stuff will blow away stuff from HAT, Audible Physics, and any other smaller company that puts out quality products for the sq people. Their "Team Extreme" people tend to drive wrecklessly. I'm guessing those are the people that walked in with an open checkbook. Probably a lot of teenagers spending daddy's money.


----------



## schmiddr2

Apparently he thinks water can't get to a speaker through the box or port, or that salt water is not bad for speakers.









https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...ef0204-8d49-11e6-875e-2c1bfe943b66_story.html


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Guess he thought the tub thumb of that bandpass was worth saving...


----------



## Bitter

May have been the most valuable thing he thought he could salvage.


----------



## ryanr7386

cheebs said:


> i was on offer up and i saw this ad for some Boston Acoustics 6x9s and 6.5s for $130. he said that one set were boston z6. I was like cool. I call him and it turns out it is a pawn shop. So i text him for pics and he tells me that they are in great shape and working. so i ask for a picture. he sends me these.



Free Air Version!


----------



## Bitter

Ok. Not audio but electrical, Ford built the 91 Capri headlight circuit with two single points of failure. All headlight power passes through a single 30A fuse which is a case style and then through a single set of switch contacts. What the heck! Any short will smoke the fuse which puts out high and low beams both sides! And will likely melt the plastics housing on the switch or at least heat the brass bar inside enough to case connectivity problems going forward. Now you might say that fuses don't often pop and wires are pretty stationary. Nope, pop up lights! 

I'm wiring up a set of dedicated relays and power direct from the battery to take load off the switch and reduce the scope of a failure to a single filament. A little redundant but lights are such a safety critical part of the car.


----------



## fcarpio

QualitySound said:


> But in both cases, each of them is unaware of the responses, or misunderstands the responses, of other people. If so, could that be related to narcissism? An inability or unwillingness to empathize?


Nah, I think they are just clueless.


----------



## ebrahim

One of the girls I use to go to university worked at a pawn shop. Basically if the speaker makes a sound from the amp that it was hooked up to they claim it works. However one of my co workers got burned when they sold him a subwoofer that needed refoamed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restless.skies

"An infinite baffle? In 2016? Subs go in a sealed or ported box and that's it."
Turned around and left immediately. This coming from the owner of a shop nearby who has supposedly been in the car audio scene since the late 80's...


----------



## quality_sound

"I blew my BMs because I used an amp that was too small and it clipped."


----------



## PorkCereal

quality_sound said:


> "I blew my BMs because I used an amp that was too small and it clipped."


Ya, that was a little funny


----------



## HulkSmash

restless.skies said:


> "An infinite baffle? In 2016? Subs go in a sealed or ported box and that's it."
> Turned around and left immediately. This coming from the owner of a shop nearby who has supposedly been in the car audio scene since the late 80's...


I called a nearby shop to talk to them about a few ideas. I mentioned using a IB sub. He asked me how old I was...I laughed and told him (40). He said that I had to be around his age to ask about IB these days.


----------



## PorkCereal

Was told this the other day. I couldn't get this guy to understand anything other than his view

'so staging vocals and sound is something you should do in a car? buy a 4 door car and screw who ever is in the back seat so they can't hear anything, while you jam out in the front seat? makes sense for a coupe with useless back seat or a roadster'


----------



## I800C0LLECT

A salesman told me that Hertz subwoofer was THE ONLY sub whose sensitivity went up the lower it played 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pariah Zero

I800C0LLECT said:


> A salesman told me that Hertz subwoofer was THE ONLY sub whose sensitivity went up the lower it played



Ah salesmen. They know enough buzzwords to sound knowledgeable to the average clueless schmuck, and like an idiot with a word a day calendar to everyone else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT

quality_sound said:


> "I blew my BMs because I used an amp that was too small and it clipped."


Yeah that guy is an idiot.


----------



## LaserSVT

PorkCereal said:


> Ya, that was a little funny


Yes, I should have said "hurt" and not "blew". I figured people would take "blown" as just damaged which is what I was attempting to convey. I forget we live in a world of extreme specifics and if the exact correct term is not used you (I) am now stupid.


----------



## fcarpio

LaserSVT said:


> I forget we live in a world of extreme specifics and if the exact correct term is not used you (I) am now stupid.


LOL, that is called plain English.


----------



## LaserSVT

fcarpio said:


> LOL, that is called plain English.


Sorry, second language.


----------



## fcarpio

LaserSVT said:


> Sorry, second language.


Not an excuse because 'Murica! 

Btw, English is not my first language either.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

LaserSVT said:


> Sorry, second language.


What's your first language? How much I enunciate depends on the company, but tend to pour on the southern draw when I'm telling life stories that usually involves something that happened on the lake or in the woods:surprised:


----------



## LaserSVT

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What's your first language? How much I enunciate depends on the company, but tend to pour on the southern draw when I'm telling life stories that usually involves something that happened on the lake or in the woods:surprised:


Bad English is my first language.


----------



## quality_sound

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What's your first language? How much I enunciate depends on the company, but tend to pour on the southern draw when I'm telling life stories that usually involves something that happened on the lake or in the woods:surprised:


I had this weird ass mix of English (proper tea and crumpets English, my mother is English) and ******* (I'm from Louisiana). Oddly, my dad has never had much of an accent but he moved to the US from Mexico when he was 11 so I guess he had more time to assimilate before I was born. I like to think he sounded like the Dos Equis guy. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

quality_sound said:


> I had this weird ass mix of English (proper tea and crumpets English, my mother is English) and ******* (I'm from Louisiana). Oddly, my dad has never had much of an accent but he moved to the US from Mexico when he was 11 so I guess he had more time to assimilate before I was born. I like to think he sounded like the Dos Equis guy. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Does he drink the same beer the most interesting man in the world drinks "occasionally"?:laugh:

I have a boss from Mass. and the other night I asked him if moving to the deep south was a culture shock for him. He said people thought he was a jerk because he didn't use an over-abundance of words. He said what he needed to say and that was it. Sometimes it's obvious he's trying too hard to fit in, but he's good people. Sometimes you just gotta be yourself.


----------



## Bruteforce650

New here, 1st post, Installed professionally from late 80's to about 2003. I have seen and heard a lot. I have seen band-aids used like electrical tape, But I have never had anyone ask to make their trunk or car rattle more. Spent lots of time and money stopping rattles. WOW!


----------



## GEM592

I think the trend of trying to run every driver as low as possible, even without good reason based upon some assumption that the result will invariably be better is probably the thing that annoys me the most currently.


----------



## HOIRiIZON

SkizeR said:


> **stole this from another forum but i thought it would be a great idea for this one**
> 
> What are some of the stupidest things people have said to you concerning car audio? I'll start it off..
> 
> coming from a person who claims he has been into car audio for 25 years and a shop owner (who is obsessed with hertz/audison) when i showed him Hybrid Audio and was looking at the clarus line.. "yeah, no these are pieces of crap that are just re-branded, cheaper version of the Hertz Hi-Energy's. Look at the crossover, theyre exactly the same but with cheaper parts..."
> Later on he looked at the Legatia and said they were re-branded, Milles. Needless to say i left and refuse to go back.
> 
> 
> LETS HEAR YOURS!...



I would say when I joined here and just a few days ago I asked a guy if he has ever just changed the amp in his system and heard a difference. His response was the vehicle tuned the same? Only one person knows who the guy I'm referring to is, he is in this thread^^


----------



## Alex92

HOIRiIZON said:


> I would say when I joined here and just a few days ago I asked a guy if he has ever just changed the amp in his system and heard a difference. His response was the vehicle tuned the same Only one person knows who the guy I'm referring to is, he is in this thread^^




I wonder how many people would call me stupid for saying I heard a difference when switching from a pdx4.150 to a focal fpp4100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON

Alex92 said:


> I wonder how many people would call me stupid for saying I heard a difference when switching from a pdx4.150 to a focal fpp4100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think anyone lol well maybe a few on here, I have heard a difference in every amp change, but hey that's just me?


----------



## SkizeR

while were on the amp topic.. once heard a guy who claims he has decades of "experience" that comparing amps in two separate cars with no tuning was a viable way to compare amps. lol


----------



## HOIRiIZON

SkizeR said:


> while were on the amp topic.. once heard a guy who claims he has decades of "experience" that comparing amps in two separate cars with no tuning was a viable way to compare amps. lol


Was that the same 24 year old guy that said the only way to tune a vehicle is with a DSP?


----------



## SkizeR

HOIRiIZON said:


> SkizeR said:
> 
> 
> 
> while were on the amp topic.. once heard a guy who claims he has decades of "experience" that comparing amps in two separate cars with no tuning was a viable way to compare amps. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the same 24 year old guy that said the only way to tune a vehicle is with a DSP?
Click to expand...

how can you be 24 but have decades of experience? never heard of anyone getting into audio during pre-school. also, no one mentioned tuning methods. just that there was none


----------



## HOIRiIZON

SkizeR said:


> how can you be 24 but have decades of experience? never heard of anyone getting into audio during pre-school. also, no one mentioned tuning methods. just that there was none




No, he is 24 and loosing his memory it sounds like lol There was tuning but NO DSP. So I assumed he has never tuned a vehicle without a DSP hmmm maybe he will learn to do that before he turns 64?✌


----------



## LBaudio

I have read a claim here on DIYMA, that Audison is the best and the only one manufacturer with quality processors and amps........



I would say that Audison is the only manufacturer who thinks that their customer is their beta tester.....


----------



## Alex92

LBaudio said:


> I have read a claim here on DIYMA, that Audison is the best and the only one manufacturer with quality processors and amps........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that Audison is the only manufacturer who thinks that their customer is their beta tester.....




If I could afford a better dsp I'd go for a helix unit, for a better amp I'd wanna give mosconi a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz

HOIRiIZON said:


> Was that the same 24 year old guy that said the only way to tune a vehicle is with a DSP?


You might want to get some more experience of your own.


----------



## fcarpio

Alex92 said:


> I wonder how many people would call me stupid for saying I heard a difference when switching from a pdx4.150 to a focal fpp4100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who cares? I heard the difference in my subs when I went from my NVX JAD900.5 to my MMATS HD6150, bass got tighter and louder with the MMATS. It was not a small difference and NOBODY can tell me otherwise. You can call me stupid all you want, nothing you say can hurt me.


----------



## MrGreen83

Sometimes it's better to just block a user rather than clutter up the forum with "jabs" back & forth on numerous threads. No one wins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut

HOIRiIZON said:


> Was that the same 24 year old guy that said the only way to tune a vehicle is with a DSP?


And what is the other way?


----------



## SkizeR

sqnut said:


> And what is the other way?


Analog eq I guess. Not the best though. Let's also not pretend that both cars he was talking about had analog processing lol. Yeah, let's compare amps from two cars installs without having any real tuning done in either. Definitely my weekly contribution to this thread

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz

Before diving back into this side of mobile audio I only had a guage set by cars in the late 90s early 2000s that where all anolog. There is zero comparison do what we can do now with even basic processing. There is no comparison.


----------



## rton20s

HOIRiIZON said:


> Lmao why is that?





HOIRiIZON said:


> Just curious what you have for your system and how big of a difference was adding the Twk? I'm shopping for a DSP and it's confusing. Seems there's pro's and con's to all of them out there.


No comment.


----------



## SkizeR

rton20s said:


> No comment.


I saw that too lol. This guy is a whole new breed 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON

rton20s said:


> No comment.


And? If you think shopping for a dsp right now is an easy thing check this forum. My last one was intergrated into the pioneer deck 99prs, simple. Now does it do 24/192 well only 2 do at this time. Does It come with DRC? Some do some it's an added cost $150-500. I can go on and on... So if your saying that by me asking a guy if he likes the JL Tweek a stupid question, then you my friend are one dumb ass, well we already know your a dumbass. Come see me if you can ever win any SQ comp, or place for that matter.


----------



## HOIRiIZON

SkizeR said:


> I saw that too lol. This guy is a whole new breed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



You got your little buddies to try and gang up on me??


----------



## HOIRiIZON

rton20s said:


> No comment.



Add whatever this guy^^ says to the stupid list.


----------



## HOIRiIZON

DC/Hertz said:


> You might want to get some more experience of your own.


From what I have seen on your posts, you might want to take your own advice.


----------



## HOIRiIZON

DC/Hertz said:


> You might want to get some more experience of your own.





HOIRiIZON said:


> I would say when I joined here and just a few days ago I asked a guy if he has ever just changed the amp in his system and heard a difference. His response was the vehicle tuned the same? Only one person knows who the guy I'm referring to is, he is in this thread^^


Anyways this has been fun and all but I decided on that DSP it's your favourite brand the Audison Bit One HD???? later kid's have fun sucking each other off???


----------



## rton20s

HOIRiIZON said:


> And? If you think shopping for a dsp right now is an easy thing check this forum. My last one was intergrated into the pioneer deck 99prs, simple. Now does it do 24/192 well only 2 do at this time. Does It come with DRC? Some do some it's an added cost $150-500. I can go on and on... So if your saying that by me asking a guy if he likes the JL Tweek a stupid question, then you my friend are one dumb ass, well we already know your a dumbass. Come see me if you can ever win any SQ comp, or place for that matter.


----------



## capea4

and my posts get deleted?

sorry they were such stupid questions SIR!


----------



## SkizeR

HOIRiIZON said:


> You got your little buddies to try and gang up on me??


Some see it all on their own

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedclampet

Not quite audio but the stupidest piece of **** I've seen in years.

While at Mini Cooper this am the service writer tells me that since I had my wife's Mini was serviced elsewhere for a change of spark plugs ( exact spec plug used btw).
That when the spec'd plugs are bought elsewhere they are known to fail sooner??? 
WTF


----------



## spl152db

Jedclampet said:


> Not quite audio but the stupidest piece of **** I've seen in years.
> 
> While at Mini Cooper this am the service writer tells me that since I had my wife's Mini was serviced elsewhere for a change of spark plugs ( exact spec plug used btw).
> That when the spec'd plugs are bought elsewhere they are known to fail sooner???
> WTF


If they want to make any claims that an aftermarket part has caused a failure or voided warranty then they have to prove it. The court will side with you.


----------



## nineball76

Careful now. He'll beat you up.


----------



## Jheitt142

nineball76 said:


> Careful now. He'll beat you up.












Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1

HOIRiIZON said:


> Anyways this has been fun and all but I decided on that DSP it's your favourite brand the Audison Bit One HD???? later kid's have fun sucking each other off???


I new you would go Audison. Cant fix stupid


----------



## HOIRiIZON

nineball76 said:


> Careful now. He'll beat you up.


Lol it's all good I know people have different opinions on what is good. I'm just giving him a hard time.


----------



## HOIRiIZON

Hammer1 said:


> I new you would go Audison. Cant fix stupid


Tell that to the best installers in Western Canada!! Mobile Solutions??


----------



## Bruteforce650

Years ago dealers would say installing a stereo in a vehicle would void the warranty of the vehicle. Any older installers remember those days?


----------



## HOIRiIZON

Hammer1 said:


> I new you would go Audison. Cant fix stupid


Yes we all know you can't fix stupid, you would have wrote something smarter if there was a cure for it?


----------



## SkizeR

HOIRiIZON said:


> Tell that to the best installers in Western Canada!! Mobile Solutions??





HOIRiIZON said:


> Yes we all know you can't fix stupid, you would have wrote something smarter if there was a cure for it?


did you forget you already responded to him? or did it take you that long to come up with a comeback? either way, perfect for this thread :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

rton20s said:


> No comment.





HOIRiIZON said:


> And? If you think shopping for a dsp right now is an easy thing check this forum. My last one was intergrated into the pioneer deck 99prs, simple. Now does it do 24/192 well only 2 do at this time. Does It come with DRC? Some do some it's an added cost $150-500. I can go on and on... So if your saying that by me asking a guy if he likes the JL Tweek a stupid question, then you my friend are one dumb ass, well we already know your a dumbass. Come see me if you can ever win any SQ comp, or place for that matter.





rton20s said:


>


this might be the greatest thing ive seen come out of this thread.. such an appropriate thread for it as well. Horizon, you are on a roll.


----------



## HOIRiIZON

SkizeR said:


> did you forget you already responded to him? or did it take you that long to come up with a comeback? either way, perfect for this thread :laugh:


No, but anything you say is perfect for your own thread!! I have responded to many more than once, are you the comment police?


----------



## SkizeR

HOIRiIZON said:


> I have responded to many more than once,


is that to make up for your lack of response to rton?


----------



## HOIRiIZON

SkizeR said:


> is that to make up for your lack of response to rton?



What's that employee? If your so smart why are you working for someone? rton lol your side kick, one of the many, just kids.


----------



## capea4

HOIRiIZON said:


> What's that employee? If your so smart why are you working for someone? rton lol your side kick, one of the many, just kids.


Are you actually attacking nick for having a job?
WTF?

Hey Nick, thanks for having a job, contributing to society and this forum...


----------



## HOIRiIZON

capea4 said:


> Are you actually attacking nick for having a job?
> WTF?
> 
> Hey Nick, thanks for having a job, contributing to society and this forum...


Well it beats McDonalds lol Anyways have fun kids, good trying to educate people when you yourself are not educated. You can respond all you want I unsubscribed. Anyone that has a job can't be too smart, there employer would be the smarter of the two, since he is the guy making the money. Although in this case I think there both broke. Later kids.


----------



## capea4

HOIRiIZON said:


> Anyone that has a job can't be too smart, there employer would be the smarter of the two, since he is the guy making the money.


Sig worthy


----------



## SkizeR

Actually, I work for myself in the winter doing freelance video. Audio in the summer usually at the shop in manhattan. Might start up my own thing this year 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## truckerfte

HOIRiIZON said:


> Well it beats McDonalds lol Anyways have fun kids, good trying to educate people when you yourself are not educated. You can respond all you want I unsubscribed. Anyone that has a job can't be too smart, there employer would be the smarter of the two, since he is the guy making the money. Although in this case I think there both broke. Later kids.


With that raging ego, and the need to have the last word, you damn sure are still reading this. 


You have an interesting way of making friends......does it work?


----------



## QualitySound

capea4 said:


> Sig worthy


Yeah, that is some statement! He must just be taking the piss. Is this what they mean by "trolling?"


----------



## QualitySound

HOIRiIZON said:


> Well it beats McDonalds lol Anyways have fun kids, good trying to educate people when you yourself are not educated. You can respond all you want I unsubscribed. Anyone that has a job can't be too smart, *there *employer would be the smarter of the two, since he is the guy making the money. Although in this case I think *there *both broke. Later kids.


In terms of educating, instead of, "...there employer would be the smarter," it would be correct to write, "...their employer..."

And instead of, "...there both broke," try, "...they're both broke."

Part of what makes life so wonderful and marvelous is how we each have so much to learn, and enjoy learning, from each other. Maybe that's why we are all so different, don't you think?


----------



## Jheitt142

I feel like I'm surrounded by versions of 20 year old me. I used to know everything. ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox

street.terror said:


> I feel like I'm surrounded by versions of 20 year old me. I used to know everything. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye?

street.terror said:


> I feel like I'm surrounded by versions of 20 year old me. I used to know everything. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Age doesn't matter on the internet...everyone (especially on public forums) knows everything


----------



## USS Enterprise

SkizeR said:


> Actually, I work for myself in the winter doing freelance video. Audio in the summer usually at the shop in manhattan. Might start up my own thing this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Manhattan? Sweet! My family and I make a few trips to the city every spring/summer.
My wife might kill me, but id love to stop in and check it out one of these times.

Whereabouts is it? 

By the way im being serious, not sarcastic like a lot of these other posts.
Id really love to check it out. Audio shops in my area of any quality are extinct. Anything left is all boss and whatnot.

If you feel the response is not part of the thread, pm me.


----------



## QualitySound

We can't learn if we always already know, or if we only deal with reality when it is to our liking.


----------



## danno14

Lmao! Skizer on the right

http://i.imgur.com/2wlJLUr.gif

Better yet, Rton


----------



## danno14

^^^^^^ I would suggest,this is the stupidest thing I have ever posted here


----------



## rton20s

HOIRiIZON said:


> What's that employee? If your so smart why are you working for someone? rton lol your side kick, one of the many, just kids.





HOIRiIZON said:


> Well it beats McDonalds lol Anyways have fun kids, good trying to educate people when you yourself are not educated. You can respond all you want I unsubscribed. Anyone that has a job can't be too smart, there employer would be the smarter of the two, since he is the guy making the money. Although in this case I think there both broke. Later kids.


----------



## AyOne

HOIRiIZON said:


> Well it beats McDonalds lol Anyways have fun kids, good trying to educate people when you yourself are not educated. You can respond all you want I unsubscribed. Anyone that has a job can't be too smart, there employer would be the smarter of the two, since he is the guy making the money. Although in this case I think there both broke. Later kids.


I don't think anything will ever top this. Sorry danno14.


----------



## danno14

Yeah,......that one's pretty rich!

(See what I did there?!)


----------



## nineball76

Didn't we learn the difference between there, their, and they're in 4th grade? This is coming from someone who's supposedly smarter than everyone else on the planet?


----------



## brumledb

nineball76 said:


> Didn't we learn the difference between there, their, and they're in 4th grade? This is coming from someone who's supposedly smarter than everyone else on the planet?


Proper grammar is for the uneducated peasants.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

And back to this thread...I was talking to my buddy on the phone and his neighbor walks over to help him in the bathroom he's remodeling. This guy just built a new ported box for his xplod 12's. I heard them in the old ported box and was pretty underwhelmed. I was on speaker phone so asked him how many cubic ft the new box was. He said "I don't know, I just got done building it and haven't measured it". My buddy told me this morning that this new ported box sounds like ****. It's just a one-note-wonder. He said those 2 12's are in about as much room as you would use for a pair of 8's. Anyone that halfway knows what they're doing knows ahead of time how big their box needs to be before making the first cut.


----------



## AyOne

Hillbilly SQ said:


> And back to this thread...I was talking to my buddy on the phone and his neighbor walks over to help him in the bathroom he's remodeling. This guy just built a new ported box for his xplod 12's. I heard them in the old ported box and was pretty underwhelmed. I was on speaker phone so asked him how many cubic ft the new box was. He said "I don't know, I just got done building it and haven't measured it". My buddy told me this morning that this new ported box sounds like ****. It's just a one-note-wonder. He said those 2 12's are in about as much room as you would use for a pair of 8's. Anyone that halfway knows what they're doing knows ahead of time how big their box needs to be before making the first cut.


Now I'm leaving for work with a smile.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

AyOne said:


> Now I'm leaving for work with a smile.


Glad I could help


----------



## knifedag007

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I was on speaker phone so asked him how many cubic ft the new box was. He said "I don't know, I just got done building it and haven't measured it".


I had a similar experience recently.

I was selling a pair of 12W7's through craigslist. I was just trying to make small talk with the guy while he was checking them out. 
I asked him what kind of box he was going to be putting them in, and he told me a custom box he built for his trunk. I followed up with the question, "Ported or sealed?" to which I got the response, "Ummmm . . . vented" 
When I then asked how much air space he said, "about yey by yey by yey" (making hand measurements that were smaller dimensions than the packing boxes the subs come in) 

At that point I just stopped talking. I got the money I was asking for them and it is no longer my problem. :laugh:


----------



## fcarpio

HOIRiIZON said:


> Well it beats McDonalds lol Anyways have fun kids, good trying to educate people when you yourself are not educated. You can respond all you want I unsubscribed. Anyone that has a job can't be too smart, there employer would be the smarter of the two, since he is the guy making the money. Although in this case I think there both broke. Later kids.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

knifedag007 said:


> I had a similar experience recently.
> 
> I was selling a pair of 12W7's through craigslist. I was just trying to make small talk with the guy while he was checking them out.
> I asked him what kind of box he was going to be putting them in, and he told me a custom box he built for his trunk. I followed up with the question, "Ported or sealed?" to which I got the response, "Ummmm . . . vented"
> When I then asked how much air space he said, "about yey by yey by yey" (making hand measurements that were smaller dimensions than the packing boxes the subs come in)
> 
> At that point I just stopped talking. I got the money I was asking for them and it is no longer my problem. :laugh:


Not sure I'd have the patience to sell car audio stuff on CL. A buddy of mine who's actually on this forum sold a DD 9510 or something like that on CL and said the sub was probably smarter than the buyer. He was giving enclosure suggestions and the guy asked "does it beat?" Of course it does. This is when you nod, exchange the woofer for money, and part ways forever.


----------



## SkizeR

cant not post this here... (note one of the "company owners" defending the product in the comments)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/IJustWannaBANG/permalink/683490551849641/


----------



## Izay123

Physics "laws" are only suggestions to me. I bend theories & shift paradigms.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore

knifedag007 said:


> I had a similar experience recently.
> 
> I was selling a pair of 12W7's through craigslist. I was just trying to make small talk with the guy while he was checking them out.
> I asked him what kind of box he was going to be putting them in, and he told me a custom box he built for his trunk. I followed up with the question, "Ported or sealed?" to which I got the response, "Ummmm . . . vented"
> When I then asked how much air space he said, "about yey by yey by yey" (making hand measurements that were smaller dimensions than the packing boxes the subs come in)
> 
> At that point I just stopped talking. I got the money I was asking for them and it is no longer my problem.


Those poor, poor woofers ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## syc0path

I'm in a car audio group on Facebook, and a guy was asking about wiring SVC vs DVC subs. He had a SVC sub, so he couldn't it at 2ohm. Some1 suggested that he get a high-current resistor and wire it in parallel w/ the sub to get more power from his amp.


----------



## ramses974

" you know why sometimes your amplifier stop working when you play it hard ??
this is because people neglect to put the right cables. the positive and the negative must be of big diameter as well as the remote "


----------



## drop1

One of my closest friends was having me help him tune his truck. Head unit was a pioneer. He had the sla all the way up. I asked why. He thought sla stood for "slam" not signal level adjustment.

I truly belive half the stuff in this thread wouldnt be here if people would read the ****ing manual!


Ive also had a shop owner argue with me about lpf and hpf for over a half hour.
They had it backwards. I had to draw pictures to get them to understand. High PASS, low PASS. A shop owner...

There are a lot more but too many people know my local shops and i dont have the heart to do that to them.


----------



## Lycancatt

this ones pro audio..

this weekend a guy told me my subs would do better if I ported the back so you could see the cone "speakers don't really work if you cant see the cone, folded horns are all wrong for sound" all this was said as 4 12 inch drivers was resonating a beach for over 1/4 mile off 2k rms..

what made this funny was overall, he had knowledge of sound and such and asked a few intelligent questions. I did explain the theory behind folded horns/compression but I dunno if he actually took it in.


----------



## HardCoreDore

ramses974 said:


> " you know why sometimes your amplifier stop working when you play it hard ??
> this is because people neglect to put the right cables. the positive and the negative must be of big diameter as well as the remote "


Yeah I ALWAYS use a zero gauge remote wire don't you? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wr3nchmonkey

I had a conversation with a guy who claimed his speakers were so powerful that they "need 12 watts just to turn on"

...what?


----------



## HardCoreDore

wr3nchmonkey said:


> I had a conversation with a guy who claimed his speakers were so powerful that they "need 12 watts just to turn on"
> 
> ...what?


I had a dream one time that I had this monster sub amplifier that was waaaay too powerful to be run by any car's electrical system. It was run by a small two-stroke motor & had a pull start, carburator, the whole nine... 

It sounded amazing but unfortunately you could only listen to it while driving around or else the car's cabin would fill up with exhaust smoke? 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

HardCoreDore said:


> I had a dream one time that I had this monster sub amplifier that was waaaay too powerful to be run by any car's electrical system. It was run by a small two-stroke motor & had a pull start, carburator, the whole nine...
> 
> It sounded amazing but unfortunately you could only listen to it while driving around or else the car's cabin would fill up with exhaust smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What was going through your mind to dream that?:laugh:


----------



## Swaglife81

So recently I had the blessing of working with a guy that acted like a big car guy. He knows everything about everything. At first he had me convinced he knew alot. A few months later the subject of improving his cars sound system came up. At this point I gave him respect and he knew what he was doing. At least past a noob. 

So when it came down to choosing equipment he asked my opinion. I asked about budget, etc. He said he didn't want to spend much, HU, components, HU, sub, etc. I said first don't buy big box store brands. Forget about Cerwin, Kicker, all that crap at Walmart and Best Buy. I explained and could prove that he could get raw drivers for a equal or less price and sound far superior in quality. They just won't have pretty stickers and badging on them. He ended up ordering cerwin Vega components based off of Amazon reviews. ? I tried, sent him links to Madisound and PartsExpress but couldn't get past the names he's heard. I said you can get a Pioneer double din to run active and have some good controls past 3-5 bands of eq, time alignment, auto eq, etc for $200. He than said Pioneer head units have always sucked and they have never made one that sounded good. He decided to buy a Boss Audio DD with Nav and 5 band EQ. Nothing else. He also said because the speed of sound is so fast it didn't matter about time alignment. His music was high quality so it didn't need much EQ. Prior to his install I tried to tell him about sealing the doors, making sure the front and back wave didn't hit. CLD, foam, mlv and properly mounting the 6.5s in the doors. Fast rings and so on. Which none of which he followed except for $100 worth of dynamat. I asked if he got any ccf or mlv, baffles, speaker gasketing, sealing the door and so on. He said no because dynamat is the best sound deadener and foam and mlv aren't going to improve the dynamat in sound deadening. This was all in the same conversation by the way. I asked what he chose on a subwoofer. He said he decided he didn't need a sub because he didn't listen to Rap. ? Now I asked him if he took my advice on disconnecting the rear speakers. He left them stock and alone because they sound good as is and he liked the surround sound effect. I said music is recorded in 2 channels and live performance is in front of you. At a concert you don't have the performers or instruments behind you do you? His response was 5.1 surround sound recordings? I gave up at this point. So when I got a chance I demoed the system. Which of course sounded horrible. Basically alot of vocals and nothing else with sound coming from everywhere. 

This was my latest story dealing with car audio. Seems people can't get past what they learned at a early age. Like when Joe Blow was 18 and this brand was awesome, than they will always be awesome. Or if Joe Blows dad told him it's best to ground an amp wire as far as he can from the amp he always will think this is right. In total I might have had about a full hour talking this guy about car audio prior to his purchase. Everything went in one ear and out the other. This is why I stay out of most local car audio shops and stay on the forums.


----------



## Hoye0017

I would argue that forum posts can be just as full of bs as any car audio shop. You have to wade through it no matter where you are.

As for you're guy, he sounds like a classic hot rod guy. Am I right?

Back when I sold car audio, they would come in with $10k paint jobs but always wanted the cheapest audio gear possible. As in: "$49 CD deck and 6x9s with whizzer cones" cheap. It was rare that I could convince them to consider anything else.


----------



## HardCoreDore

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What was going through your mind to dream that?


IIIRC I had recently quit smoking & had worn a nicotine patch to bed. I don't recommend this. It says on the label "may cause vivid dreams". If you have a nice dream that is that bizarre, I'd hate to think what a nightmare would be like 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hoye0017 said:


> I would argue that forum posts can be just as full of bs as any car audio shop. You have to wade through it no matter where you are.
> 
> As for you're guy, he sounds like a classic hot rod guy. Am I right?
> 
> Back when I sold car audio, they would come in with $10k paint jobs but always wanted the cheapest audio gear possible. As in: "$49 CD deck and 6x9s with whizzer cones" cheap. It was rare that I could convince them to consider anything else.


I can agree with this. I know I'm going to stick to my guns and say you don't have to drop big coin on niche brands to have great sound. I don't fault anyone for spending their money the way they want to because that's their business. Over the years I've had the best luck with Danish raw drivers up front and that's what I'll keep running. I am a believer in plenty of clean power and a good processor behind a clean signal. That can cost money but worth it. Still it's amazing what you can accomplish with raw drivers that mostly go for well under $100 each. Then there's the people who try to tell others that you have to have a HUGE a/b amp to sound good. I'm sorry but if someone is wanting to put their amps in tight areas like a spare tire well with spare tire still intact a cow like a Mosconi Zero IS NOT the right amp for the job! But a lot of people still take up tons of cargo space to mount surf boards and that's fine as long as they don't ***** about not having enough cargo space. Again, whatever makes them happy is what they need to do.

OK, rant over.


----------



## Swaglife81

Hoye0017 said:


> I would argue that forum posts can be just as full of bs as any car audio shop. You have to wade through it no matter where you are.
> 
> As for you're guy, he sounds like a classic hot rod guy. Am I right?
> 
> Back when I sold car audio, they would come in with $10k paint jobs but always wanted the cheapest audio gear possible. As in: "$49 CD deck and 6x9s with whizzer cones" cheap. It was rare that I could convince them to consider anything else.


Yep, drives a beat to hell Rodeo as a daily driver but has 2 old cruiser bikes, LS project car and a nes VW Golf R. He can tell you specifics about a mid 90's Tuned Port Injection, etc etc. All mechanical knowledge and no scientific type knowledge


----------



## avhound

Watt did you say?


----------



## BMW Alpina

Earlier this year, when I start actively posting here in preparation for my build,
I had someone from this forum contacting me and offering "his expert advice" in equipment selection and offer to supply me with power amp and other equipment that I need.

He asked me my goal, I say Sound Quality.

I specifically had said I am going to buy Zapco Z-150.6LX to pair with Active 2 way Dynaudio Esotar2 E110 and E650 for front channel and use the remaining 2 channel to power Morel Hybrid Integra 602 Coaxial for rear fill.

He then try to "educate me" that it is better if I just buy two unit of 
Zapco Z150.4LX then bridge them to power the 2 way active front channel dynaudio because he say the Esotar will sound better with more power...

I mean, I am sure at 150 watts per channel from Z-150.6LX is more than enough to power the Esotar Midbass let alone the Esotar tweeter...

If he is this expert, would he remember that
Bridging will most likely increase distortion... 
and I am not going for SPL anyway which I had stated when he first ask me what is my goal...

and of course if I follow his advice, I still need to buy 1 more 2 channel amp to power the rear fill which mean, I end up buying 3 amps instead of 
just one Z-150.6LX...

I guess selling 3 power amp will make more money for him than selling 1 power amp, 

I am a Sales Engineer by profession, 
and it is very important for me to give credible advice in sales meeting even at the risk of losing an immediate sale because once you lose your credibility, there is no way to recover it.

Another event happened about 4 years ago when I have my CLD tiles for my roof (above headliner) installed by a known installer here in CA,
everything was fine, and we are discussing the possibility of installing a 3 way active Dynaudio Esotar for front channel... which mean I need
to have the mid bass located at the kick panel...
so this installer persuade me that it is better to use a Morel Coaxial (402 or 502) on the A Pillar and then use some 6.5" Midbass brand that I am not familiar (I think it is a midbass brand made in india) on the kick panel... 
(he strongly try to get me away from Dynaudio and Zapco)

The reason is because he say there is no reason why a Midrange should be price as expensive as Dynaudio Esotar2 E430 at $1,600 pair... he say it is just NOT worth it... Dynaudio is ripping customer to charge that amount...
and he also not official Zapco dealer so he recommend me to other brand (nice expensive brand on the amp)

he was very persuasive that the system he recommend will sound better so I am intrigue the cost to just make the custom kick panel (not including the driver/speakers) and he say it is around $1,800... for the custom kick panel... 

I am like... what the heck...
so he just told me that Dynaudio Esotar 2 E430 is highly over rated at $1,600 per pair but he easily justify his cost of fabricating a custom make kick panel at $1,800 as totally worth it...
please note that my car is just a 2013 Honda Fit, not some Pagani or Koenigsegg...

well, as much as I understand that everybody need to eat and make money... I am just shocked at how he make this kind of comparison...

As an engineer, I can appreciate and see the value of what goes into the research, production, marketing (even transport/import duty) cost of Dynaudio Esotar2 E430 than some custom fiberglass work in a Honda Fit that only take a day or two to finish... 

That is when I promise myself, when I am ready to build my system, I would install it with my own hand...
I might not be able to make it cosmetically perfect, but I am sure I am able to make it look decent and functionally perfect and won't get rip off with some absurd logic in the first place !

heck... even when it is used, the Esotar2 E430 will still worth good money on eBay, a custom kick panel at $1,800 new, would be worthless used...
that is if you can take it out without breaking it...

those 2 are the most stupidest thing anyone had said to me related to car audio lately...


----------



## syc0path

Just saw this posted on a car audio group on Facebook:

"I am running 7 amplifiers about 3200 watts. At full volume, with huge bass hits, the system draws 45 amps peak."

And my response:
"Congratulations, you've broken the laws of physics. Your car can provide humanity with all the power we will ever need. Or maybe your numbers are wrong."


----------



## Theslaking

I really don't understand your response. I mean his numbers are wrong. He'd be more around the 225 amp range if it really drew 3200 in a car. But that's not a ridiculous amount of power. Did I miss something?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Theslaking said:


> I really don't understand your response. I mean his numbers are wrong. He'd be more around the 225 amp range if it really drew 3200 in a car. But that's not a ridiculous amount of power. Did I miss something?


45a sounds about right for a BOSS amp that does 3200 imaginary watts.


----------



## syc0path

Theslaking said:


> Did I miss something?


Yes, sarcasm. I'm pretending to believe that his 3200W system really only draws 45A. If that was true, he would have broken the laws of physics as we know them, and that would be a discovery that could provide unlimited power.

But the reality is that his numbers are wrong.


----------



## Theslaking

I see now. Sometimes this internet thing is tough. I can't see your face or hear your tone as your telling me.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> 45a sounds about right for a BOSS amp that does 3200 imaginary watts.


Haha that just reminded me about a time I went to a small local shop a few years ago and They had a 2500 Watt boss amp and some other nicer 2500 watt amp side by side (don't remember the brand). I asked him what they were going for and the Boss amp was somewhere around $200 and the other was I think like 5 or 600. I asked him why they were so much different in price if they are rated for the same power even though I knew the answer to that and he gave me a pretty far out there response. 

Him: "They both put out the same power but this one puts out higher quality watts which makes it sound louder"

Me:"higher quality watts? never heard of that before"

Him:"yeah each brand uses a different kind of watt to power your sub, the more expensive amps use higher quality watts"

Me: "Ok, thank you for your time"


----------



## Theslaking

Check out my new sig!


----------



## el_bob-o

Just noticed this review on Sonicelectronics:

I have two of these running of a Boss cxx2705 amp pushing 600 watts at 4 ohms , one in a sealed box and one in a ported box . I am amazed at the base and throw of these subs for the price . Having two types of enclosures I get the best of both worlds nice tight base and thundering bass from the ported enclosure . I was told by the expert at crunchfield that I could not get any type of good bass with two different enclosures but I personally like what I hear , in fact I actually had a complete stranger compliment me on how good my system sounded ! I was pulled over for system not because of the volume but because the officer could see ripples in his coffee . I simply asked him what the decibals were from a Harley Davidson , so I got off with a warning and I have not even turned my system up past half way up during the break in period of my subs . For the money these are well worth it , you can tell they are built for quality . Having all this power I save gas money , I just turn it up a little , put my little Fiat 500 in neutral and bounce to where I am going ( just kidding on the last statement) but honestly they hit pretty hard with great throw . No noticeable distortion at least at half volume which is pretty damn loud . They will probably go up in price because of the quality . I do extensive research on all my car audio equipment before purchasing . I own all NVX products except for a Pioneer HU and a boss 5 channel amp . All my wiring , my cap , my four speakers . my excellent tweeters and passive crossovers . My next investment will be a NVX line driver which will super charge your amp without actually increasing the wattage but the intake voltage, which will increase the efficiency and sound output . I've read every review on almost every component and see people complaining about durability and blowing speakers to burning up HU to amps . In my opinion most of the problems people encounter is because they don't understand that these are not toys or your clock radio and they immediately try to push every thing to the limit . I learned 40 years ago once you turn up the volume past half way , you start producing heat where a 50 watt speaker can actually be blown 30 watt amp . I am 51 years old and I have done mostly home audio but I am no novice in car audio either . I started car audio at age 21 You can read what you want to read but experience is the best teacher !! NVX is a great quality brand and at a reasonable price . Take my advice with a grain of salt , but I could be right !! Enough about NVX . I am very impressed with Sonic on all my purchased equipment . Very fast and courteous service . I will ONLY use Sonic for my future car audio needs . Sonic rocks and rolls !! Try it you will like it with no disappointments just takeyour time for proper break in before you crank it up and NEVER turn volume all the way up because you WILL pay the price !! Sonic and NVX are 2 thumbs up in my book .


----------



## ManBearPig

The manager at the local car audio shop was trying to convince me to get a w6 in their ho-enclosure, which is $200 more than the sub alone.
He says, sure you can get the sub and build your own box. I see guys do this all the time and believe me, there is no way anyone can build a box for this sub that sounds as good as good as ho-wedge."
Me: Take. My. Money.
Last part was a joke. Typical salesman stuff, and they do sell a lot of those enclosures


----------



## datmony

My favorite recent one was from a truck forum I frequent......

"To really make it sound good what you need is a set of horn tweeters in there"


----------



## gumbeelee

You all are probably not going to believe this one, hell I wouldnt even believe it if I didnt know it was true. I was at a car audio shop in charlotte north carolina a few years ago, I cant remember the name of the shop. Anyway I was just there checking what the shop had to offer. I was looking at the shops demo boards when some guy walked up to me that was having some work done there. He saw me checking out a pioneer double din I believe it was and he said to me “you better not get that deck” I wasnt plan on buying anything but I said “why have u used it before”? He said, “not that particular model but all of those pioneers only have 7 bands of EQ, I am having a seperate EQ put in right now so I can have 31 bands of EQ”. Well at this point I thought maybe this guy might have a little clue about car audio, thats when I was proven completely wrong!! He said the reason you want a deck with as most EQ bands as possible is because you have to divide those EQ bands by the number of speakers you have. I was thinking what the **** is this guy talking about. He said “lets says u have a car with 4 speakers and u have 31 bands of EQ, each speaker can then get 7 bands of EQ and u can put the remaining 3 bands on any speaker you like. I about laughed in his face, I couldnt believe what he had just said. He said thats whu u dont just get a deck with 7 bands of EQ because u just want have many EQ bands to divide between each speaker. I ask him “how do u know which speaker is getting what EQ bands” he said “u have to fade to the speaker u want to use and then apply the EQ”. I just ****ing walked off laughing my ass off!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76

I was just told that rcas needed to be 14-16 ga to avoid resistance, and that 24 gauge was a single strand of hair thick. 

Good times

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManBearPig

"If you buy this universal ported box it will take all the guess work out of building your own."

Local car audio shop


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ManBearPig said:


> "If you buy this universal ported box it will take all the guess work out of building your own."
> 
> Local car audio shop


Must be one of them there new "smart boxes".


----------



## HOIRiIZON

SkizeR said:


> **stole this from another forum but i thought it would be a great idea for this one**
> 
> What are some of the stupidest things people have said to you concerning car audio? I'll start it off..
> 
> coming from a person who claims he has been into car audio for 25 years and a shop owner (who is obsessed with hertz/audison) when i showed him Hybrid Audio and was looking at the clarus line.. "yeah, no these are pieces of crap that are just re-branded, cheaper version of the Hertz Hi-Energy's. Look at the crossover, theyre exactly the same but with cheaper parts..."
> Later on he looked at the Legatia and said they were re-branded, Milles. Needless to say i left and refuse to go back.
> 
> 
> LETS HEAR YOURS!...



Pretty much anything that comes out of your mouth.


----------



## SkizeR

He's back... well at least diyma just got a bit more entertaining. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Lol...


----------



## ThorzHammer

Was told by some guy that since left & right door mid-woofers face each other they MUST be connected out of phase with each other to prevent cancellation.


----------



## adrianp89

Well there is a guy on my boat forum that thinks he knows everything. Of course when I try to politely educate him I get insulted.... there is a few things I could post but this from the last thread we went at it is the best:

"Most music most people listen to even my hip hop I listen, is at an average of 300 hz frequencies and above. Only hip hop and few other music really starts dipping that low. So when you are listen to your music in your vehicle without any subwoofers, you are not hearing much below that most of the time. That's a class room lesson for you today. "


----------



## captainobvious

adrianp89 said:


> Well there is a guy on my boat forum that thinks he knows everything. Of course when I try to politely educate him I get insulted.... there is a few things I could post but this from the last thread we went at it is the best:
> 
> "Most music most people listen to even my hip hop I listen, is at an average of 300 hz frequencies and above. Only hip hop and few other music really starts dipping that low. So when you are listen to your music in your vehicle without any subwoofers, you are not hearing much below that most of the time. That's a class room lesson for you today. "




What is the forum?

I'd like to read more of his "lessons".


----------



## adrianp89

captainobvious said:


> What is the forum?
> 
> I'd like to read more of his "lessons".


Jetboaters.net We went at it for a while in the "2018 Yamaha Limited S E Audio upgrade" thread.


----------



## BrainMach1

adrianp89 said:


> Well there is a guy on my boat forum that thinks he knows everything. Of course when I try to politely educate him I get insulted.... there is a few things I could post but this from the last thread we went at it is the best:
> 
> "Most music most people listen to even my hip hop I listen, is at an average of 300 hz frequencies and above. Only hip hop and few other music really starts dipping that low. So when you are listen to your music in your vehicle without any subwoofers, you are not hearing much below that most of the time. That's a class room lesson for you today. "


In fairness, the guy listens to only barbershop quartets. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## adrianp89

BrainMach1 said:


> In fairness, the guy listens to only barbershop quartets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was on a meeting and had to hold back not laughing out loud. :laugh:


----------



## metanium

ThorzHammer said:


> Was told by some guy that since left & right door mid-woofers face each other they MUST be connected out of phase with each other to prevent cancellation.


^This must be why my quest for better mid-bass has continuously left me wanting. 

Love it.


----------



## adrianp89

captainobvious said:


> What is the forum?
> 
> I'd like to read more of his "lessons".


Where you the one to write the essay on that thread?


----------



## captainobvious

adrianp89 said:


> Where you the one to write the essay on that thread?



Couldn't handle the obnoxiousness and arrogance. :laugh:

"Case closed"


----------



## adrianp89

captainobvious said:


> Couldn't handle the obnoxiousness and arrogance. :laugh:
> 
> "Case closed"


I am interested to how/if he will respond.


----------



## Beastbike

Demoing my car to one of the lads in work, another colleague says “it sounds crap from the outside”


----------



## fcarpio

Beastbike said:


> Demoing my car to one of the lads in work, another colleague says “it sounds crap from the outside”


Too funny.


----------



## HeyWaj10

Beastbike said:


> Demoing my car to one of the lads in work, another colleague says “it sounds crap from the outside”


Good...and that's exactly where you can stay.


----------



## SQ Audi

adrianp89 said:


> Jetboaters.net We went at it for a while in the "2018 Yamaha Limited S E Audio upgrade" thread.


Ok, I am a little bit embarrassed that this guy is from Moore, Oklahoma. That is my town. Two shops here in Moore, Malibu's (and they are a JL Dealer) and Discount Audio (they sell crap). I would be willing to bet that he was indoctrinated by the guys at Malibu.

I live 90 min from Stillwater too. I know Kicker sales people, and I know a few of their other people here. But to say that just in the same proximity of a company makes you an expert on the subject, ask this twit about Digital Designs. They are only 20 min from Moore, so he should be a freaking guru!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Beastbike said:


> Demoing my car to one of the lads in work, another colleague says “it sounds crap from the outside”


My best friend told me one time that mine sounded just as good from the outside. Depending on the tune he may have been right:laugh::blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

adrianp89 said:


> I am interested to how/if he will respond.


Can you link the thread so we can watch this guy stumble? We already know the capn can easily destroy him with knowledge while keeping his composure.


----------



## adrianp89

He has seemed to take a seat back since the Cap stepped in lol. 

https://jetboaters.net/threads/jl-audio-tower-speakers-sub-and-amps.15459/page-2
https://jetboaters.net/threads/2018-yamaha-limited-s-e-audio-upgrade.16153/page-7

Those are two. I just realized I missed a post where he told me amp gains are not gains. 

Any of the bigger audio threads, he usually has a few comments worth a chuckle.



> If you have a liner driver like the WS set between the head unit and your amp, how do you get the correct voltage match on the HU without tweaking the WS? You CANNOT. In this you will turn your amp too high and it will over work itself.
> If the amp is paired correctly with the component it's pushing too (wattage wise), and if you match voltage before it reaches the amp, there shouldn't be much of a voltage tweak to the amp. Most people turn their "GAINS" up because most radios have horrible line voltage. Hence their small wiring behind them. So if you can get the higher voltage to the amp which makes wattage, the amp works a lot less to compensate for the loss power to it.
> It gets more technical then this but that's the gist.
> 
> Now amp gains are not gains. If you are using too much amp "GAIN" you have other problems upstream in the system.
> That's why line drivers can be a great tools to use. Especially if you don't want to use any passive equalizers.
> For the Connext system someone did a great job putting musicolics in mind. It has good line voltage to start out. Plus it can handle high volumes without clipping.
> Now another technical part about all that is the source you use. The reason I use Bluetooth is I want the digital to analog conversion (DAC) of the music to be handle by the polk/connext system rather than my phone. Why? The built in DAC in the Polk has better DAC and that's why it don't distort at high volumes like others. Now if you use AUX, you will get distortion at lower volumes than me. Why? Because with AUX you are bypassing the radios DAC system and letting your phone do that conversion for you. Only one phone I know of might have better DAC system than a good dedicated radio for a system. Back in the days AUX was the best. But now with dedicated radios, kinda pointless letting your phone handle the conversion which most phones were not designed for that expect for 1 or 2 on the market right now. And I'm still skeptical of them.
> Hope this all makes sense. Thanks for your insight and I will take your knowledge/expertise into considerations on future projects.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

That's a giant headache to read

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

adrianp89 said:


> He has seemed to take a seat back since the Cap stepped in lol.
> 
> https://jetboaters.net/threads/jl-audio-tower-speakers-sub-and-amps.15459/page-2
> https://jetboaters.net/threads/2018-yamaha-limited-s-e-audio-upgrade.16153/page-7
> 
> Those are two. I just realized I missed a post where he told me amp gains are not gains.
> 
> Any of the bigger audio threads, he usually has a few comments worth a chuckle.


In FloJet's defense he is right about a boat system being a completely different animal from car audio. You set it up for output because it's gonna sound like ass just about any way you slice it being in open air. I thought about putting some kind of system in my boat for when the fishing is slow and/or I'm just running and gunning with a squarebill, spinnerbait, or anything you cover water with to pick up active feeders (and at times find them staked up to pick apart with something like a dropshot, shakeyhead, jig, etc. Maybe I'll go the Bluetooth speaker route since SQ and boats don't really belong in the same sentence imo. Probably a BT speaker that I won't feel bad about keeping in a storage compartment and charging with the onboard power receptacle.


----------



## Jscoyne2

Hillbilly SQ said:


> In FloJet's defense he is right about a boat system being a completely different animal from car audio. You set it up for output because it's gonna sound like ass just about any way you slice it being in open air. I thought about putting some kind of system in my boat for when the fishing is slow and/or I'm just running and gunning with a squarebill, spinnerbait, or anything you cover water with to pick up active feeders (and at times find them staked up to pick apart with something like a dropshot, shakeyhead, jig, etc. Maybe I'll go the Bluetooth speaker route since SQ and boats don't really belong in the same sentence imo. Probably a BT speaker that I won't feel bad about keeping in a storage compartment and charging with the onboard power receptacle.


Ive only had the opportunity to tune a 9 band on a boat with a few deck speakers and a 4 tower speakers. I can say it was certainly not easy to tune because if it sounds good for the ppl in the boat. it sounds terrible or isnt loud enough for those behind the boat. 

I've been behind quite a few wakeboard boats and they all suffer this issue. I spend a ton of time on a Mastercraft 91 prostar 190 during the summers. I've been thinking about how to make it sound good for both people. 

Perhaps something along the lines of a medium to high(not screaming) gain on a 4 channel powering the deck speakers to a level that the passengers can enjoy when the motor is going and we are pulling people, at the same time having tower speakers but fiberglass them in such a way that there is a hump to diffract downward angled waves. Just an idea for now though.


----------



## Jscoyne2

Had a lovely conversation with a coworker the other day. I asked him what the most powerful amp he had in all his rigs were. He told me some "6500, big ol 4ft amp. Its true power, none of that new RMS marketing gimmick."


----------



## adrianp89

Hillbilly SQ said:


> In FloJet's defense he is right about a boat system being a completely different animal from car audio. You set it up for output because it's gonna sound like ass just about any way you slice it being in open air. I thought about putting some kind of system in my boat for when the fishing is slow and/or I'm just running and gunning with a squarebill, spinnerbait, or anything you cover water with to pick up active feeders (and at times find them staked up to pick apart with something like a dropshot, shakeyhead, jig, etc. Maybe I'll go the Bluetooth speaker route since SQ and boats don't really belong in the same sentence imo. Probably a BT speaker that I won't feel bad about keeping in a storage compartment and charging with the onboard power receptacle.



I think the problem really comes into play with wake tower speakers. Just my interior speakers on the boat sounds pretty good. Is it an accurate reproduction and have a stage of any sort? No, but it sounds good non the less... and I am not usually playing well recorded music anyways. Most wake tower issues is you have a HLCD meant to project 75 feet, two feet from your head. IMO there is no solving that lol. Kicker keeps boasting about their new HLCDs and how this is not an issue anymore. Time will tell.


----------



## fcarpio

I must admit I did something very stupid, but now I have a chuckle abut it. I bought the AudioFrog mic and I was very exited to test it. I went through all the steps to setup a windows machine to use the included audio card and the setting for REW. Everything went without a hitch but when the time came to tune a few days later I could not get any input from the mic. No matter what I did it would not work. I was so mortified but I kept my cool and I fired an email to Andy explaining what I did and my theories why it wasn't working. His reply was: "Did you plug the mic into the mic stand?". I had not.


----------



## Theslaking

That's classic dumbassery. Especially because you went as far as to email support. At work I have a policy, if you try more than twice get another set of eyes on it. The common one on the job site is with the compressor " Jeremy, I choked it, I drained it, I flipped the valve (pressure release) it has gas and still won't start". "Well did you turn it on?" 

It's amazing the little things we overlook.


----------



## avhound

Hey! does this include reading and findings here at DIY?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/388978-rip-off-artists-man.html


----------



## rton20s

fcarpio said:


> I must admit I did something very stupid, but now I have a chuckle abut it. I bought the AudioFrog mic...


Right here is where I knew exactly what your issue was going to be. 

I haven't even used my mic yet, but when I was checking out the contents of the package, I knew that could end up being an issue. I wouldn't beat yourself up too much.


----------



## edub13

I rolled into a local car audio shop in search of 50A fuses for a distribution block. They only had 150A fuses. 
I said "That's not going to work for me." 
Shop guy says, "These are better, because they are 150A. I think you'll be fine."
I said, "These fuses are supposed to protect 8 AWG."
He said, "Usually you go bigger?" (I had a 60A example in my pocket) -shop guy has look of confusion-
I bought some speaker wire and left.

I really want to support local businesses, but they make it so hard...


----------



## captainobvious

They're better because they'll never blow!


----------



## Theslaking

captainobvious said:


> They're better because they'll never blow!


I almost never reply with lol's but could you imagine if edub would have been all enthusiastic and serious leading him into that that response while you were standing there watching. 

I actually stopped in a car audio shop a couple weeks ago and ended up chit chattin with the owner for over an hour about yesteryear. I only stopped in for a couple feet of window tint and got an ear full of great car audio conversation........ Man I miss that.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

From the SSQ facebook page even...

"the higher the ohm the more sq you will have overall"


----------



## Rainstar

sinister-kustoms said:


> From the SSQ facebook page even...
> 
> "the higher the ohm the more sq you will have overall"


Damn I must have the most SQest.... 300ohm and 600ohm headphones, resist alot of current it does =0


----------



## SkizeR

sinister-kustoms said:


> From the SSQ facebook page even...
> 
> "the higher the ohm the more sq you will have overall"


being an admin there brings me closer to suicide every day


----------



## ParDeus

Oh man do I have a good one.

I go into the local Car Audio store (Extreme Car Audio Morristown for those who don't want to make the same mistake) to buy some ring terminals for 2/0 wire. The first guy is nice, says well let me check, and consults what appears to be the owner. Guy ask me what it's for, and I tell him just an amplifier install.

He says, "Well it's probably not real 2/0, so these 1/0 rings will work". I said no, it's Royal Excelene welding cable. 

He says "That won't work for an amplifier install". Why not I ask? (Lol)

Genius statement follows- "Welding wire isn't meant to carry high amps really fast, as soon as your amp "hits" it'll burn right up!". This guy is pissed I'm questioning him!

So I can't leave well enough alone, and start to explain that he's wrong. Try to tell him it's fine stranded OFC, but he gets huffy and walks off. Meanwhile they are selling a young girl 4g CCA wire and telling her how it's the best you can use.


----------



## SQ Audi

Went into a local car audio shop, and discussed doing an install in my wife's jeep. This guy is from the old school (90's) competition scene, and we ended up recognizing each other. Talked well over an hour about the glory days of car audio. Then I told him what I wanted to do in my wife's Commander. He said, yea, well, I can't do that for you. I asked why, and _he told me that if he has to spend more than 3 hours in a car, he is losing money._

I had to hold back my reaction to this. When he used to compete quite well back in the 90s with a very nice install, I figured he would be interested in doing a semi custom installation. I guess not.

His shop went from being a very good shop in the 90s to an "I just wanna bang" store. It is sad to say the least.


----------



## syc0path

ParDeus said:


> "Welding wire isn't meant to carry high amps really fast, as soon as your amp "hits" it'll burn right up!".


I'm getting a headache just trying to figure out what misguided logic is going on inside this guy's head that would make him say something like that

Of course, that's assuming he actually believes it. Maybe he was just trying to feed u BS to get u to buy overpriced cable like they were selling to the young girl. And he was pissed becuz he knew if was a lame explanation and u weren't going for it.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey

SQ Audi said:


> Went into a local car audio shop, and discussed doing an install in my wife's jeep. This guy is from the old school (90's) competition scene, and we ended up recognizing each other. Talked well over an hour about the glory days of car audio. Then I told him what I wanted to do in my wife's Commander. He said, yea, well, I can't do that for you. I asked why, and _he told me that if he has to spend more than 3 hours in a car, he is losing money._
> 
> I had to hold back my reaction to this. When he used to compete quite well back in the 90s with a very nice install, I figured he would be interested in doing a semi custom installation. I guess not.
> 
> His shop went from being a very good shop in the 90s to an "I just wanna bang" store. It is sad to say the least.


That is exactly why i hate going to local shops. They will argue with everything logical and dont even understand the basic math and science l thats part of electrical.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazychile

SQ Audi said:


> Went into a local car audio shop, and discussed doing an install in my wife's jeep. This guy is from the old school (90's) competition scene, and we ended up recognizing each other. Talked well over an hour about the glory days of car audio. Then I told him what I wanted to do in my wife's Commander. He said, yea, well, I can't do that for you. I asked why, and _he told me that if he has to spend more than 3 hours in a car, he is losing money._
> 
> I had to hold back my reaction to this. When he used to compete quite well back in the 90s with a very nice install, I figured he would be interested in doing a semi custom installation. I guess not.
> 
> His shop went from being a very good shop in the 90s to an "I just wanna bang" store. It is sad to say the least.


I actually kind of get where he's coming from...a little.
It can be hard to pay the rent and slamming deck+4 installs all day long can yield a higher return per hour than custom work depending on pricing. Plus, a lot of guys think they're owed a deal the more work they have done. So this guy probably got burned a few times with cars in the bay for days or weeks on end and said screw it. I'm not saying it can't work financially but I kinda get why he might say something like that.


----------



## SkizeR

Crazychile said:


> I actually kind of get where he's coming from...a little.
> It can be hard to pay the rent and slamming deck+4 installs all day long can yield a higher return per hour than custom work depending on pricing. Plus, a lot of guys think they're owed a deal the more work they have done. So this guy probably got burned a few times with cars in the bay for days or weeks on end and said screw it. I'm not saying it can't work financially but I kinda get why he might say something like that.


my bank account can confirm. all i do is custom installs lol


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> my bank account can confirm. all i do is custom installs lol


----------



## JH1973

SkizeR said:


> Crazychile said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of get where he's coming from...a little.
> It can be hard to pay the rent and slamming deck+4 installs all day long can yield a higher return per hour than custom work depending on pricing. Plus, a lot of guys think they're owed a deal the more work they have done. So this guy probably got burned a few times with cars in the bay for days or weeks on end and said screw it. I'm not saying it can't work financially but I kinda get why he might say something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> my bank account can confirm. all i do is custom installs lol
Click to expand...

Pretty hilarious that you started this thread 6 years ago and are still here today posting in it today!


----------



## ParDeus

syc0path said:


> I'm getting a headache just trying to figure out what misguided logic is going on inside this guy's head that would make him say something like that
> 
> Of course, that's assuming he actually believes it. Maybe he was just trying to feed u BS to get u to buy overpriced cable like they were selling to the young girl. And he was pissed becuz he knew if was a lame explanation and u weren't going for it.


I'm almost sure he does believe it. The guy has 2 local shops, one here, one in Knoxville. They "specialize" in motorcycle audio. One of their competitors, and the best local shop by far, is on this forum. On their Facepage deal, they post pics of what I'm guessing is the crappy shop's work, always referring to them as "our competitors".

Rats nest is an understatement. Poorly done crimps, duct tape, etc. 

I've also sold some gear to a guy who dealt with them recently, and he paid $700 for a 250w amp and a $90 sub, LOC off of a factory deck. Yep. He believes it.


----------



## LexusLover

Lol so true! I hate that guy, he's such a dick and thinks he's some kind of God or something


----------



## krushy^

Entered a shop a while ago since I needed the double din to single din convertion slot for my car, the guy behind the counter (note, he was behind the counter at the car audio section) and he kept asking me "what's double and single din? What's din?"

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1973

krushy^ said:


> Entered a shop a while ago since I needed the double din to single din convertion slot for my car, the guy behind the counter (note, he was behind the counter at the car audio section) and he kept asking me "what's double and single din? What's din?"
> 
> Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


Ohh.....uhhh yeah that's bad


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Double Din means you can fit two TV dinners in there!


----------



## JH1973

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Double Din means you can fit two TV dinners in there!


Just them $1 Banquets


----------



## Bizarroterl

Many, many years ago went into a local stereo shop. They had a tuner connected to a power amp and to their speakers. It was humming (likely a ground loop). When asked about it the owner insisted the humming was the capacitors charging.


----------



## ManBearPig

SMD forums. That place is a gold mine for this thread


----------



## Gump_Runner

Blaupunkt was designed by Porsche engineers and will only work in Porsche vehicles.


----------



## anhnt3

krushy^ said:


> Entered a shop a while ago since I needed the double din to single din convertion slot for my car, the guy behind the counter (note, he was behind the counter at the car audio section) and he kept asking me "what's double and single din? What's din?"
> 
> Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


Acive is better than passive, lol


----------



## SonicXtasy

Back in the the late 80's, early 90's i worked for a car stereo booth at a flea market. A customer came in wanting to 2 Sherwood 70+70 amps and 4 Bumper 12's. Oh.....and add 4 piezo horns for that "clean" sound.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

sound damping/sound deadening is useless


----------



## ca90ss

Turning amps on there side like that causes the electrolyte and electrons to all go to one side of the caps.


----------



## ManBearPig

Why do you have an extra battery in your trunk when you can just buy a capacitor?


----------



## GreatLaBroski

ca90ss said:


> Turning amps on there side like that causes the electrolyte and electrons to all go to one side of the caps.


I almost choked on what I was drinking. :laugh:

Then I thought about it.

Then I researched it.

Hmm.

http://www.cde.com/resources/catalogs/AEappGUIDE.pdf

Page 20 and 21:



> For high-ripple-current applications of screw terminal aluminum
> electrolytic capacitors with extended paper, horizontal mounting shortens the lifetime. With heating from ripple current
> the electrolyte in such capacitors may bleed from the winding,
> and puddle along the side of the can where there is no paper
> to wick it back into the winding. If the ripple current is low
> (less than half of rated 85 ºC current), this is not an issue. But
> if the ripple current is high, the effect is accelerated due both
> to the increasing temperature driving the electrolyte out faster
> and to the drying of the wet paper where it is crushed into the
> can bottom. The drying of the paper can thermally insulate
> the element causing it to get hotter and the can bottom to get
> cooler. This can actually turn into a thermal runaway condition
> that can greatly reduce the capacitor lifetime, sometimes by as
> much as 90%.
> 
> The possible solutions are 1) to mount such capacitors upright,
> 2) use Thermal Pak construction with extended cathode foil, 3)
> use rilled construction with the element secured by dimples in
> the can wall, or use potted construction where the element is
> anchored with pitch.* If the capacitor is upright, the electrolyte
> is able to readily wick back into the winding, and the thermal
> contact and ESR do not degrade significantly. Thermal runaway
> does not occur, and the expected lifetime is achieved.*


Well hell, the guy sort of has a point, only in specific circumstances though. Haha, a broken clock is still right twice a day I guess.


----------



## edub13

Local installer, "That time alignment feature won't do anything for you without a subwoofer."


----------



## pocket5s

SkizeR said:


> being an admin there brings me closer to suicide every day




The irony of this is hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnstableVortex

My wife says "Don't make our car sound boomy, I don't like that."


----------



## SQ Audi

UnstableVortex said:


> My wife says "Don't make our car sound boomy, I don't like that."


You sir, have a keeper!


----------



## SkizeR

found this gem on FB..


----------



## GreatLaBroski

SkizeR said:


> found this gem on FB..


Tell him pro audio coaxial 6.5’s put out the wordiest sounds. :laugh:


----------



## ParDeus

GreatLaBroski said:


> Tell him pro audio coaxial 6.5’s put out the wordiest sounds. :laugh:


Everyone in the hood knows coaxials ain't no good fo dat voice yo...

Now dem Delta's or Kappa Pro's? Hell ya dem ****s be talkin brah!


----------



## Jscoyne2

i love this thread.


----------



## krushy^

Had a guy on one of the comps, he "bragged" about a box he had, the box according to him would take away every distortion and all you had to do was hook it up to the ground of the car, nothing more just ground

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu

krushy^ said:


> Had a guy on one of the comps, he "bragged" about a box he had, the box according to him would take away every distortion and all you had to do was hook it up to the ground of the car, nothing more just ground
> 
> Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/entreq-9-000-for-a-wood-box-of-dirt.828707/


----------



## GreatLaBroski

ParDeus said:


> Everyone in the hood knows coaxials ain't no good fo dat voice yo...
> 
> Now dem Delta's or Kappa Pro's? Hell ya dem ****s be talkin brah!


Nah lil homie if you wanna cop wordie soundz you gotta roll thru with Boss amps and Pyle speakers. It’ll cop a pyle if bitches into your ride.


----------



## punkrocker

You shouldn't fuse after a capacitor (And risk an electrical fire or even blowing an amplifier if it isn't internally fused...) because the fuse acts as a resistor.


----------



## adrianp89

So we hired a new PT installer, and I worked with for the first time this Saturday. Not sure of his background, but the day goes relatively smooth, I show him a few tricks for testing and disassembly (I think he was a bit intimated by the first car of the day being a new Q60S). Anyways I feeling pretty confident about the hire at least in regards to our past ones. 

Last car of the day we are working is a Charger for an amp/sub. I have the subwoofer box on the table and amp on top of it just to do some prep work. He comes over and asks something about is the slot meant for the amplifier? Having no idea what he is asking, I just respond with what? He says again says something about a slot and the amplifier. Again I have zero idea what he is talking about, so I just tell him I have absolutely no clue what he is talking about. So I walk around to his side to see if I can figure out what he is talking about.... 

He thought the port of the subwoofer box was where we mounted the amplifier. After laughing for a few minutes I realized I had lost all faith again lol.


----------



## SQ Audi

Hanatsu said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/entreq-9-000-for-a-wood-box-of-dirt.828707/


I checked out that thread. This stuck out to me bigger than Dallas....


> For the placebophile who has everything:


This tells me that it is satire..not stated fact. 

Then again, I could be wrong...


----------



## Hanatsu

So a guy had problems with his car system, the old owner said he installed an "adapter" that was a bit faulty so it could glitch out sometimes. I let the picture speak for itself...


----------



## GreatLaBroski

Hanatsu said:


> So a guy had problems with his car system, the old owner said he installed an "adapter" that was a bit faulty so it could glitch out sometimes. I let the picture speak for itself...


Don't worry, I'm sure those green wires weren't important.  :laugh:


----------



## Darkrider

Hanatsu said:


> So a guy had problems with his car system, the old owner said he installed an "adapter" that was a bit faulty so it could glitch out sometimes. I let the picture speak for itself...


----------



## ParDeus

Anyone notice that this thread jumps from like 9/20/2017 until last week? A ton of posts are gone...


----------



## SkizeR

ParDeus said:


> Anyone notice that this thread jumps from like 9/20/2017 until last week? A ton of posts are gone...


entire site is ****ed right now


----------



## Jscoyne2




----------



## Hanatsu

Jscoyne2 said:


>




Oh my...


----------



## Grinder

SQ Audi said:


> I checked out that thread. This stuck out to me bigger than Dallas....
> 
> This tells me that it is satire..not stated fact.
> 
> Then again, I could be wrong...


It seems that they do indeed exist (and they come from Sweden, so they must be good )




> "_Installing and auditioning the Entreq grounding products, like many tweaks will require patience and experimentation. Try to refrain from snap judgements as it takes a little time for changes in their cables and the box itself to settle in. For example, if you are trying the Copper vs. Silver Eartha cables, allow the cables to settle in overnight before making serious evaluations._"


https://www.tweekgeek.com/entreq-olympus-tellus/




> ". . ._food for thought in a general sense, a no-brainer as an audio upgrade_."


Entreq Grounding Products - The Audio Beat - www.TheAudioBeat.com


"_For the placebophile who has everything_," indeed! :laugh:


----------



## Grinder

Jscoyne2 said:


>


Those should be just the ticket for blind holes. Do they come in jobber length cobalt?


----------



## SQ Audi

Grinder said:


> It seems that they do indeed exist (and they come from Sweden, so they must be good )
> 
> 
> 
> Entreq Grounding Products - The Audio Beat - www.TheAudioBeat.com
> 
> 
> "_For the placebophile who has everything_," indeed! :laugh:


Holy crap....color me surprised


----------



## seafish

Grinder said:


> It seems that they do indeed exist (and they come from Sweden, so they must be good )
> 
> https://www.tweekgeek.com/entreq-olympus-tellus/
> 
> Entreq Grounding Products - The Audio Beat - www.TheAudioBeat.com
> 
> "_For the placebophile who has everything_," indeed! :laugh:


Just WOW!!! I read the original link a few days ago when first posted and it was written so seriously that I READILY came to the conclusion the article describing the product was a well written piece of satire written just to poke fun at audiofools. But NOW you're telling me it's REAL....just f*ck me...I don't know where to begin. 

Wait, wait...actually I'm a woodworker ... I'm gonna start making some of these boxes for 12volt mobile systems so that your mobile SQ system can reap the benefits and reward of being grounded through a wooden box of metal scraps and sand...gonna make it single din dash mountable as well!!! And then become a vendor here on diyma and sell thereby the hundreds!! LOL


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> Just WOW!!! I read the original link a few days ago when first posted and it was written so seriously that I READILY came to the conclusion the article describing the product was a well written piece of satire written just to poke fun at audiofools. But NOW you're telling me it's REAL....just f*ck me...I don't know where to begin.
> 
> Wait, wait...actually I'm a woodworker ... I'm gonna start making some of these boxes for 12volt mobile systems so that your mobile SQ system can reap the benefits and reward of being grounded through a wooden box of metal scraps and sand...gonna make it single din dash mountable as well!!! And then become a vendor here on diyma and sell thereby the hundreds!! LOL


Yes! And bring back grounding chains! They're much more exciting than those wimpy straps (particularly at night)!


----------



## seafish

Grinder said:


> Yes! And bring back grounding chains! They're much more exciting than those wimpy straps (particularly at night)!


ooooooooh EXCELLENT idea....very fine, rare earth, rare metal grounding chains for the mobile audio fool...one to ground your new ground box and the another (more money for me, eh??) from the cars frame.

EXPENSIVE??? SURE?? But absolutely worth it cause they smooth out the midrange and extend the bass while also protecting your equipment!!!


----------



## Hanatsu

Here's a good one, a guy told me today;

"I always set gain with a scope by using music"


----------



## NoizeKilla

A guy at Best Buy told me the phase switch on home theater subs are for when you’re listening to either movies or music. Zero degrees is for music, 180 degrees is for movies. ?


----------



## Lycancatt

I think I've posted this one before but it is still in my alltime favorites.

mixing pro audio I had a guy look at my system eqs and say "why are they so flat?" I said "because we are outdoors and the speakers sound great as is" he then said "well you can cut all the mids out..theres nothing interesting there anyways"


----------



## Donanon

I was at an informal listening get together in a Canadian Tire parking lot and a guy told me that anything below 60hz should be "filtered out" because it "hides the midrange". I'm no expert but I said that IMO if the system is tuned and balanced properly then that shouldn't be a problem...this after spending a few hundred hours learning how to and tuning my system. He had a listen and told me I had the whole thing out of balance with the lows being "too low" and for a nominal fee he would "fix it". I'm like, sure I'll be in touch.


D.


----------



## Markous

Damn, that's worse than the Kicker advice about 40hz!


----------



## adrianp89

Donanon said:


> I was at an informal listening get together in a Canadian Tire parking lot and a guy told me that anything below 60hz should be "filtered out" because it "hides the midrange". I'm no expert but I said that IMO if the system is tuned and balanced properly then that shouldn't be a problem...this after spending a few hundred hours learning how to and tuning my system. He had a listen and told me I had the whole thing out of balance with the lows being "too low" and for a nominal fee he would "fix it". I'm like, sure I'll be in touch.
> 
> 
> D.


The Canadian way of handling that situation lol, kudos to you. I probably would have told the guy he is an idiot.


----------



## ParDeus

Got a guy I help out every once in a while with his SPL project, usually with enclosure advice or letting him borrow my electrical tools. 

First the argument was setting gains. He had an 8v deck first off, then installed a line driver and "got so much louder". Of course he cooked his woofer. This last time, he's asking me to bring my scope. Why?

He's installed a line driver, before his line driver, after his 8v deck, to an amp that only accepts 2v inputs.

His "amp guy" told him that all an amp does is provide a voltage difference, so if you feed it 2v and it makes 4k, you can feed it 16v and it'll make 32k watts. How a little shred of info becomes so dangerous, lol.

His amp guy told him he modified the amp with a "rectificator" (his words) and has top of the line "Brown Bear Decoders", "so that my 55hz tone doesn't lose speed, and my amp can handle both line drivers".

Brown Bear Decoders?

What. The. Acutal. ****!


----------



## GreatLaBroski

ParDeus said:


> Brown Bear Decoders?


How else will he find the illusive “brown note”?


----------



## Crazychile

ParDeus said:


> Brown Bear Decoders?
> 
> What. The. Acutal. ****!


Burr-Brown maybe? Still, major WTF. Some of these guys need to be ***** slapped for stupidity and negligence.


----------



## GreatLaBroski

Crazychile said:


> Burr-Brown maybe? Still, major WTF. Some of these guys need to be ***** slapped for stupidity and negligence.


Definitely burr-brown DAC’s, not that they’ll do anything measurable for a sub amp.


----------



## Hulk2015

One of our own DIYers said, ""Sound deadening is a waste of time and money; Prove me wrong!" 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...adening-waste-time-money;-prove-me-wrong.html

I spent over $1,000 buying spectrum sludge, damplifier pro and luxury liner pro for my last SQ build in my 4runner. After I was done with it I couldn't hear the exhaust at all while flooring the vehicle and I had zero road noise from the tires, it didn't matter if I was going 40mph or 70mph (and this was over several different highways). If you live in MI you know that even in a brand new luxury car some highways have zero road noise and others it seems have road noise 10 times worse.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey

Hulk2015 said:


> One of our own DIYers said, ""Sound deadening is a waste of time and money; Prove me wrong!"
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...adening-waste-time-money;-prove-me-wrong.html


daaaaamn. shots fired


----------



## Gump_Runner

"The Rockville K9 is a re-badged JL W7".


----------



## minbari

Gump_Runner said:


> "The Rockville K9 is a re-badged JL W7".


Oh! That is totally true! And pyramid gold series is just a rebadged velodyne!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592

wr3nchmonkey said:


> daaaaamn. shots fired


He's not just one of our DIYers, he's like the DIYer's DIYer. But he's still wrong.


----------



## ParDeus

Crazychile said:


> Burr-Brown maybe? Still, major WTF. Some of these guys need to be ***** slapped for stupidity and negligence.


Hahaha, that's probably it! It's so much more hilarious now knowing that's what he was trying to say.

I'm thinking, brown bear? WTF can you confuse that with?


----------



## SkizeR

So apparently when you make top 50 installers you get hit with marketing calls from various companies.. One of them decided to call and email me. This was in their email flyer. i feel very sorry for the person whos arm this is lol


----------



## captainobvious

That's so poorly written as well. :worried:


----------



## SkizeR

captainobvious said:


> That's so poorly written as well. :worried:


Can You Elaborate Please? 

Can You Sense My Sarcasm There? :laugh:


----------



## chithead




----------



## captainobvious

SkizeR said:


> Can You Elaborate Please?
> 
> Can You Sense My Sarcasm There? :laugh:





I Dont Know What You Mean. Nice Henna Tattoo Though Under The One That Was Done About 15 Years Ago Judging By The Fading. And Whenever DS18 Becomes A Lifestyle Your Life Is Basically Over.


----------



## GreatLaBroski

captainobvious said:


> I Dont Know What You Mean. Nice Henna Tattoo Though Under The One That Was Done About 15 Years Ago Judging By The Fading. And Whenever DS18 Becomes A Lifestyle Your Life Is Basically Over.


This legit made my brain glitch.


----------



## SkizeR

captainobvious said:


> I Dont Know What You Mean. Nice Henna Tattoo Though Under The One That Was Done About 15 Years Ago Judging By The Fading. And Whenever DS18 Becomes A Lifestyle Your Life Is Basically Over.


----------



## GreatLaBroski

SkizeR said:


> captainobvious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Dont Know What You Mean. Nice Henna Tattoo Though Under The One That Was Done About 15 Years Ago Judging By The Fading. And Whenever DS18 Becomes A Lifestyle Your Life Is Basically Over.
Click to expand...

Today is looking to be a-okay


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> So apparently when you make top 50 installers you get hit with marketing calls from various companies.. One of them decided to call and email me. This was in their email flyer. i feel very sorry for the person whos arm this is lol


So, when do you start your first all DS18 build?


----------



## bnae38

SkizeR said:


> So apparently when you make top 50 installers you get hit with marketing calls from various companies.. One of them decided to call and email me. This was in their email flyer. i feel very sorry for the person whos arm this is lol


https://ds18.com/collections/amplif...-range-class-d-monoblock-amplifier-1800-watts

Actually kinda intrigued, considering their low prices.

Kinda... 

Edit, something tells me there's chip-amps under those brackets.. lame.


----------



## Rainstar

SkizeR said:


> So apparently when you make top 50 installers you get hit with marketing calls from various companies.. One of them decided to call and email me. This was in their email flyer. i feel very sorry for the person whos arm this is lol


DS18 is 99% marketing 1% hot gas

I Feel very sorry for the person who owns anything from DS18.


----------



## JamesRC

I might flip my new Zapco for their Candy-6.


----------



## SQ Audi

JamesRC said:


> I might flip my new Zapco for their Candy-6.


Why not, I read they have the freshest car audio on the planet. You should be golden if you do that...../sarcasm


----------



## Donanon

'The better your system gets the more of your music library become un-listenable because the better system reveals bad or low-res recordings so much better.' 

Not an exact quote but I have been told this cliché many different ways many times so I'm paraphrasing here and IMO the reverse is true. As the sound in my car has gotten better I feel good when listening to just about every file I have available. 


D.


----------



## Hanatsu

Donanon said:


> 'The better your system gets the more of your music library become un-listenable because the better system reveals bad or low-res recordings so much better.'
> 
> Not an exact quote but I have been told this cliché many different ways many times so I'm paraphrasing here and IMO the reverse is true. As the sound in my car has gotten better I feel good when listening to just about every file I have available.
> 
> 
> D.


Bad recordings may become listenable in a well tuned system. Bad recordings in a bad system may be the perfect combination to destroy your hearing.


----------



## criddopher

I recently had one where a guy I know told me back in the day they used to run mad lengths of speaker wire it influence the time alignment before time alignment was in head units and stuff. Apparently the idea was that the signal would take longer to get to the speaker. I mentioned to the guy that the signals travel at near the speed of light, so there is no way you could run enough wire to make a difference. His response was its sound,so its traveling at the speed of sound. Then laughed like I'm a moron...

yeah....


----------



## ParDeus

bnae38 said:


> https://ds18.com/collections/amplif...-range-class-d-monoblock-amplifier-1800-watts
> 
> Actually kinda intrigued, considering their low prices.
> 
> Kinda...
> 
> Edit, something tells me there's chip-amps under those brackets.. lame.


I'm the furthest thing from an amplifier expert, but the "gut shot" on that link looks like Micheal J Fox assembled that amp during an 8.6m earthquake after getting skeeter bit on his pecker.


----------



## Notloudenuf

ParDeus said:


> I'm the furthest thing from an amplifier expert, but the "gut shot" on that link looks like Micheal J Fox assembled that amp during an 8.6m earthquake after getting skeeter bit on his pecker.


Pure poetry. :laugh:


----------



## HardCoreDore

HardCoreDore said:


> I had a dream one time that I had this monster sub amplifier that was waaaay too powerful to be run by any car's electrical system. It was run by a small two-stroke motor & had a pull start, carburator, the whole nine...
> 
> It sounded amazing but unfortunately you could only listen to it while driving around or else the car's cabin would fill up with exhaust smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Damn! I had forgotten all about this. I was looking through some of the older posts in this thread & this made me giggle. I don't know what I had eaten that night before I went to bead... Wild, wierd stuff 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParDeus

Well, I've realized the intent of this thread may have been "The single most stupid thing you've heard car audio wise" as opposed to "Ongoing journal of stupid **** said by stupid ****s, car audio wise".

Continuing under premise #2...

I work with one of those guys whose been there, done that, and twice as good as anyone ever (in his mind). You know the type- they'd be running NASA if they could tow their double-wide to Cape Canaveral.

Anyhow, at my first mention of car audio one day, I was regaled with stories of a Chevy Astro with 4 15" MTX's and a..... Are you ready for this? A ONE THOUSAND WATT AMP!!!! Ya buddy! So, he proceeds to tell me he ruined his date with this supermodel due to the sheer output of this system. She was casually riding in the backseat (why the backseat? lol), and when he turned around, she had blood pouring from her ears!!! Yet, she was all smiles, never noticing her now ruptured ear drums.

She was politely left at a gas station, as he didn't want to be responsible for her going deaf. Eventually, the police decided to charge him with physical assault for the damage inflicted... Luckily, he knew the local law-dog in charge, so crisis averted!



Story number 2 came just yesterday. I was meeting someone to purchase an Incriminator Audio 21" subwoofer. When commenting on not looking forward to lifting an 80-90lb sub, he mentiond "that ain't ****!" and "you're lucky it's not what I had- one of the Electra-Coil 10's, ****er weighed 130lbs!".

After asking if he was serious, he responded "oh ya, them Electra-Coils are the best woofers ever, nothing ever made that's louder". I said, you mean ElectraVoice? "Oh ya ya, ElectraVoice!". "Ya man that 10" weighed 130lbs by itself". After trying to end the conversation with a "that's cool", he turned towards our female employee and said "well, it was loud enough to blow the back window out of a Honda CRX... Twice!". But that was back in the 90's, you know when power was $0.01 per watt and all. Oh wait, no that's now, that's when an amp said 1000w but really pushed 10,000w on stock electrical.

Window glue must have been **** too, because I've only just barely have broke a window before (already had a chip to propagate from, and it only caused a 3-4" small crack), and that was with 20k watts in a walled truck and 3 18" woofers.

I know we've all known this guy, but damn it never gets old watching them say it with a straight face!


Here's to you, Mr. Broken Winshield Guy.
You don't let stock electrical and 300w stand in your way.
You've got 2 Kickers and and amp that goes to 11!
Too bad they banned you from competition for killing that judge with bass!
He just had p***ies for ear drums.
While they all hate, you're steadily breaking glass, and tapping ass.

Here's to you, Mr Broken Winshield Guy!


----------



## Crazychile

ParDeus said:


> Well, I've realized the intent of this thread may have been "The single most stupid thing you've heard car audio wise" as opposed to "Ongoing journal of stupid **** said by stupid ****s, car audio wise".
> 
> Continuing under premise #2...
> 
> I work with one of those guys whose been there, done that, and twice as good as anyone ever (in his mind). You know the type- they'd be running NASA if they could tow their double-wide to Cape Canaveral.
> 
> Anyhow, at my first mention of car audio one day, I was regaled with stories of a Chevy Astro with 4 15" MTX's and a..... Are you ready for this? A ONE THOUSAND WATT AMP!!!! Ya buddy! So, he proceeds to tell me he ruined his date with this supermodel due to the sheer output of this system. She was casually riding in the backseat (why the backseat? lol), and when he turned around, she had blood pouring from her ears!!! Yet, she was all smiles, never noticing her now ruptured ear drums.
> 
> She was politely left at a gas station, as he didn't want to be responsible for her going deaf. Eventually, the police decided to charge him with physical assault for the damage inflicted... Luckily, he knew the local law-dog in charge, so crisis averted!
> 
> 
> 
> Story number 2 came just yesterday. I was meeting someone to purchase an Incriminator Audio 21" subwoofer. When commenting on not looking forward to lifting an 80-90lb sub, he mentiond "that ain't ****!" and "you're lucky it's not what I had- one of the Electra-Coil 10's, ****er weighed 130lbs!".
> 
> After asking if he was serious, he responded "oh ya, them Electra-Coils are the best woofers ever, nothing ever made that's louder". I said, you mean ElectraVoice? "Oh ya ya, ElectraVoice!". "Ya man that 10" weighed 130lbs by itself". After trying to end the conversation with a "that's cool", he turned towards our female employee and said "well, it was loud enough to blow the back window out of a Honda CRX... Twice!". But that was back in the 90's, you know when power was $0.01 per watt and all. Oh wait, no that's now, that's when an amp said 1000w but really pushed 10,000w on stock electrical.
> 
> Window glue must have been **** too, because I've only just barely have broke a window before (already had a chip to propagate from, and it only caused a 3-4" small crack), and that was with 20k watts in a walled truck and 3 18" woofers.
> 
> I know we've all known this guy, but damn it never gets old watching them say it with a straight face!
> 
> 
> Here's to you, Mr. Broken Winshield Guy.
> You don't let stock electrical and 300w stand in your way.
> You've got 2 Kickers and and amp that goes to 11!
> Too bad they banned you from competition for killing that judge with bass!
> He just had p***ies for ear drums.
> While they all hate, you're steadily breaking glass, and tapping ass.
> 
> Here's to you, Mr Broken Winshield Guy!


This isn't meant as an attack on any of the guys here on the forum, but having worked at a car stereo place back in the late 80's/early 90's I noticed that a higher than average amount of my clientele had an IQ below 80. There's just something about this industry that draws them out. Just look at the marketing from some of the car stereo brands. The target market isn't that smart. Mr. Broken Windshield reminds me of the quote from Dean Wormer in Animal House:

"Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son."


----------



## Gump_Runner

"Zapco is back to building amps like they did back in the day".


----------



## Red Saber

Gump_Runner said:


> "Zapco is back to building amps like they did back in the day".



Stop rubbing it in!


----------



## Gump_Runner

Red Saber said:


> Stop rubbing it in!


Actually a employee told me that in his disgust that I was buying a jad800.4 instead of the Zap.


----------



## GreatLaBroski

Red Saber said:


> Stop rubbing it in!





Gump_Runner said:


> Actually a employee told me that in his disgust that I was buying a jad800.4 instead of the Zap.


Don't worry, soon enough they'll secretly revise the Jad800.4 board like they did with the soundstream TN's and then all the budget amps will be equally ****.


----------



## Red Saber

This could get real ugly


----------



## rton20s

Gump_Runner said:


> "Zapco is back to building amps like they did back in the day".


----------



## Gump_Runner

GreatLaBroski said:


> Don't worry, soon enough they'll secretly revise the Jad800.4 board like they did with the soundstream TN's and then all the budget amps will be equally ****.


I'm somewhat surprised they haven't already. When they do I'll be done with their ass.


----------



## krushy^

Not a quote, just a picture from a guys build here in Sweden....


----------



## GreatLaBroski

krushy^ said:


> Not a quote, just a picture from a guys build here in Sweden....


That looks like a transmission line setup. Not necessarily dumb, although unconventional.


----------



## unix_usr

krushy^ said:


> Not a quote, just a picture from a guys build here in Sweden....


Transmission-line?


----------



## SkizeR

looks kinda interesting tbh


----------



## krushy^

GreatLaBroski said:


> That looks like a transmission line setup. Not necessarily dumb, although unconventional.



Transmission line? Well you learn something new everyday, just thought it looked kinda bad if you compete in SPL like 80% of the guys that compete in Sweden


----------



## GreatLaBroski

krushy^ said:


> Transmission line? Well you learn something new everyday, just thought it looked kinda bad if you compete in SPL like 80% of the guys that compete in Sweden


I'm not sure what the guy is doing with his setup, but TL setups have a 12db / octave roll-off past the tuning frequency of the enclosure, like sealed enclosures. This is in comparison to 24db/octave with traditional vented enclosures. It's possible he/she is attempting to have their cake and eat it too, by tuning high for competition (55-60hz) and allowing the TL design to provide usable low frequency bass for music as well.

Just a guess.


----------



## krushy^

GreatLaBroski said:


> I'm not sure what the guy is doing with his setup, but TL setups have a 12db / octave roll-off past the tuning frequency of the enclosure, like sealed enclosures. This is in comparison to 24db/octave with traditional vented enclosures. It's possible he/she is attempting to have their cake and eat it too, by tuning high for competition (55-60hz) and allowing the TL design to provide usable low frequency bass for music as well.
> 
> Just a guess.


Hmm interesting :surprised: None the less, a eye catcher but not in a good way in my opinion 

Hey, if it works it works, didn't know anything about Transmission line "boxes", thought it was weird since it's made out of just some painted and covered paper according to the guys that posted it


----------



## rton20s

GreatLaBroski said:


> I'm not sure what the guy is doing with his setup, but TL setups have a 12db / octave roll-off past the tuning frequency of the enclosure, like sealed enclosures. This is in comparison to 24db/octave with traditional vented enclosures. It's possible he/she is attempting to have their cake and eat it too, by tuning high for competition (55-60hz) and allowing the TL design to provide usable low frequency bass for music as well.
> 
> Just a guess.


I don't have any practical experience with transmission line enclosures, but aren't they considered a 3rd order enclosure and have an 18dB/octave roll off? This places them between a sealed enclosure (2nd order) and vented enclosure (4th order) in terms of roll off.


----------



## rton20s

krushy^ said:


> Hmm interesting :surprised: None the less, a eye catcher but not in a good way in my opinion
> 
> Hey, if it works it works, didn't know anything about Transmission line "boxes", thought it was weird since it's made out of just some painted and covered paper according to the guys that posted it


"Just some painted and covered paper" probably means he used a sonotube in order to create a transmission line. Sonotubes are actually quite robust.


----------



## krushy^

rton20s said:


> "Just some painted and covered paper" probably means he used a sonotube in order to create a transmission line. Sonotubes are actually quite robust.


Yeah, those would work perfectly for it 

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski

rton20s said:


> I don't have any practical experience with transmission line enclosures, but aren't they considered a 3rd order enclosure and have an 18dB/octave roll off? This places them between a sealed enclosure (2nd order) and vented enclosure (4th order) in terms of roll off.


The finer points of TL physics escape me, but my understanding is that you have some quarter wave resonance that extends out the frequency fall-off at a rate of 12db/octave, and eventually it does dip down to 24db like a typical vented enclosure. That should be lower than the usable bandwidth of the driver if done correctly though.

I'm happy to learn something if I'm off base here.


----------



## adrianp89

unix_usr said:


> Transmission-line?


I love this. Probably gets loud - sounds good - and he hasn't lost much space.


----------



## Lexus1

Back in the early 90s I was reading an industry rag at work. The company I worked for was importing Zendar audio products, and they subscribed us to that publication, which I thought was awfully nice of them. Anyway, a contributing editor wrote an article stating that the best way to hook up a high-power amp was to run the biggest possible + battery lead to it, but use 24 gauge wire for the ground lead. He went on to explain that doing so would "force more power to the speaker leads", otherwise, "power would be wasted going back to the battery". His command of spelling and grammar was worse than mine when I was three years old too. The editor of the mag had several notes of correction for such things with other contributor's articles, but not his. I think they were on to him......... and not going to last much longer there.


----------



## Grinder

Lexus1 said:


> Back in the early 90s I was reading an industry rag at work. The company I worked for was importing Zendar audio products, and they subscribed us to that publication, which I thought was awfully nice of them. Anyway,* a contributing editor wrote an article stating that the best way to hook up a high-power amp was to run the biggest possible + battery lead to it, but use 24 gauge wire for the ground lead. He went on to explain that doing so would "force more power to the speaker leads", otherwise, "power would be wasted going back to the battery"*. His command of spelling and grammar was worse than mine when I was three years old too. The editor of the mag had several notes of correction for such things with other contributor's articles, but not his. I think they were on to him......... and not going to last much longer there.


Well, sure! But you're gonna miss out on all that extra power unless you connect all your negative speaker terminals to battery negative. Why do you think they invented terminal blocks and Monster cable? 



/sarc


----------



## GreatLaBroski

Grinder said:


> Well, sure! But you're gonna miss out on all that extra power unless you connect all your negative speaker terminals to battery negative. Why do you think they invented terminal blocks and Monster cable?
> 
> /sarc


Maybe he should try hooking up the positive and negative battery terminals directly to the speakers. That should force even more power through them!


----------



## Grinder

GreatLaBroski said:


> Maybe he should try hooking up the positive and negative battery terminals directly to the speakers. That should force even more power through them!


:idea3: 

Now, he might finally be able to explore the limits of his Funky Pup!


----------



## GreatLaBroski

Grinder said:


> <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/idea3.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Idea3" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Now, he might finally be able to explore the limits of his Funky Pup! <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


That’s dangerous, the battery doesn’t stand a chance against a funky pup. ?


----------



## Grinder

GreatLaBroski said:


> That’s dangerous, the battery doesn’t stand a chance against a funky pup. ?


ROFLMAO :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## P0234

Lexus1 said:


> Back in the early 90s I was reading an industry rag at work. The company I worked for was importing Zendar audio products, and they subscribed us to that publication, which I thought was awfully nice of them. Anyway, a contributing editor wrote an article stating that the best way to hook up a high-power amp was to run the biggest possible + battery lead to it, but use 24 gauge wire for the ground lead. He went on to explain that doing so would "force more power to the speaker leads", otherwise, "power would be wasted going back to the battery". His command of spelling and grammar was worse than mine when I was three years old too. The editor of the mag had several notes of correction for such things with other contributor's articles, but not his. I think they were on to him......... and not going to last much longer there.


Too bad he didn't even know that the electrons flow from the negative side to the positive, he sabotaged his own setup!


----------



## Hanatsu

rton20s said:


> I don't have any practical experience with transmission line enclosures, but aren't they considered a 3rd order enclosure and have an 18dB/octave roll off? This places them between a sealed enclosure (2nd order) and vented enclosure (4th order) in terms of roll off.



TL are 4th order just like vented designs.


----------



## rton20s

Hanatsu said:


> TL are 4th order just like vented designs.


Well, now I am even more confused. :laugh:

GLB says 12dB. 

My understanding was 18dB. 

GLB returns with 12dB, transitioning to 24dB somewhere below tuning. 

And now you're saying it is a straight 24dB. 

You have a link to anything that could straighten me out? 

For reference (and I know plenty of people have their own opinions on him), I did find this video from ol' PWK that could be worth a watch. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41hDRYpZMME


----------



## Hanatsu

Openend TL behave exactly like a vented box, 24dB/oct below the quarterwave tuning frequency. It can even be modeled similarly. Throughout the tuning region the near-field response may have a 6dB highpass slope, depending on design.

There are a lot of info on this site: The last graph on this site shows the 24dB/oct rolloff in this classic design.

Pearls from Martin J King Quarter Wave Design


----------



## GreatLaBroski

Hanatsu said:


> Openend TL behave exactly like a vented box, 24dB/oct below the quarterwave tuning frequency. It can even be modeled similarly. Throughout the tuning region the near-field response may have a 6dB highpass slope, depending on design.
> 
> There are a lot of info on this site: The last graph on this site shows the 24dB/oct rolloff in this classic design.
> 
> Pearls from Martin J King Quarter Wave Design


I'll need to read through this when I get some time. Thanks for an informative link.


----------



## P0234

"*I highly recommend you get a capacitor 1.5 fraud is good. I love them I Highly recommend them"


----------



## Grinder

P0234 said:


> "*I highly recommend you get a capacitor 1.5 fraud is good. I love them I Highly recommend them"


I keep one in my glove box at all times. Works great!



/sarc


----------



## SQ Audi

P0234 said:


> "*I highly recommend you get a capacitor 1.5 fraud is good. I love them I Highly recommend them"



1.5 fraud huh? 

Farad yes, fraud...most likely.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey

I've got this guy at work...one of those story tellers who has seen all and done all. I could honestly post something he says to this thread every day. The other day he told me about the trophy he has at home from back in the early 00's when he was visting at a competition and was influenced by all his buddies that he should compete too. So with his 3 12"s in the trunk of his honda he got first place when his "system" was measured at 190 db.....Really? 190????


----------



## Hanatsu

wr3nchmonkey said:


> I've got this guy at work...one of those story tellers who has seen all and done all. I could honestly post something he says to this thread every day. The other day he told me about the trophy he has at home from back in the early 00's when he was visting at a competition and was influenced by all his buddies that he should compete too. So with his 3 12"s in the trunk of his honda he got first place when his "system" was measured at 190 db.....Really? 190????



Sure it wasn’t three nuclear warheads?


----------



## minbari

wr3nchmonkey said:


> I've got this guy at work...one of those story tellers who has seen all and done all. I could honestly post something he says to this thread every day. The other day he told me about the trophy he has at home from back in the early 00's when he was visting at a competition and was influenced by all his buddies that he should compete too. So with his 3 12"s in the trunk of his honda he got first place when his "system" was measured at 190 db.....Really? 190????


Lol. 190 hz? 

Not saying it isn't possible, but you need allot of planning and about $50k to pull it off.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT

"Does adding a magnet pull more bass out of a sub. If so plz explain"


----------



## Grinder

wr3nchmonkey said:


> I've got this guy at work...one of those story tellers who has seen all and done all. I could honestly post something he says to this thread every day. The other day he told me about the trophy he has at home from back in the early 00's when he was visting at a competition and was influenced by all his buddies that he should compete too. So with his 3 12"s in the trunk of his honda he got first place when his "system" was measured at 190 db.....Really? 190????


....


----------



## wr3nchmonkey

Alright so this was an interesting conversation. I run a shop and I have some guys that work in a specific area where the PA system is INOP... Makes it hard to page people to my office so I've been bugging the maintenance department to get a replacement loudspeaker. Finally they get it an install it. 

Thing was installed for about a day then they took it down (not sure why, seemed to work fine).... So i ask the maintenance guy, What gives?

His response:

We had to take it back down because it was tripping the system. This speaker is rated for 8 ohms and the PA system puts out 70 volts. We need a speaker that runs on Volts not Ohms....


I seriously do not know how to respond to this.


----------



## Jonathan

wr3nchmonkey said:


> Alright so this was an interesting conversation. I run a shop and I have some guys that work in a specific area where the PA system is INOP... Makes it hard to page people to my office so I've been bugging the maintenance department to get a replacement loudspeaker. Finally they get it an install it.
> 
> Thing was installed for about a day then they took it down (not sure why, seemed to work fine).... So i ask the maintenance guy, What gives?
> 
> His response:
> 
> We had to take it back down because it was tripping the system. This speaker is rated for 8 ohms and the PA system puts out 70 volts. We need a speaker that runs on Volts not Ohms....
> 
> 
> I seriously do not know how to respond to this.


There is something called a 70V system. You are supposed to connect equipment with transformers to not load the 70V line. The speakers often include a transformer. So in a sense the speaker is a 70V speaker since its impedance is set by the transformer.

So they were having issues with the 70V line cutting out and changed the speaker for a proper 70V-speaker. Sounds to me like they are not really chumps even if they may not talk the talk.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey

Jonathan said:


> There is something called a 70V system. You are supposed to connect equipment with transformers to not load the 70V line. The speakers often include a transformer. So in a sense the speaker is a 70V speaker since its impedance is set by the transformer.
> 
> So they were having issues with the 70V line cutting out and changed the speaker for a proper 70V-speaker. Sounds to me like they are not really chumps even if they may not talk the talk.


Yes this is the type of system. You are correct. The problem is they are buying any "outdoor" speaker that looks like a megaphone and trying to connect it and it keeps shutting down the amplifier. I went ahead and picked out the right speakers for the project....should come in shortly


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## minbari

Most pa systems are only a few watts. 70 volts at 8 ohm is about 600 watts. Would be a damn loud pa system lol.

The high voltage and high ohm load at the transformer allows for low current. (Low loss over distance)

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## P0234

Another funny review:

"I have it loaded with a 12" Punch P3D4 running on JL audio 700/5V2. This box slams very high output and quality sound reproduction for a prefab box.*I had to dynamite the deck lid,trunk.*"

:laugh:


----------



## Lycancatt

wr3nchmonkey said:


> Alright so this was an interesting conversation. I run a shop and I have some guys that work in a specific area where the PA system is INOP... Makes it hard to page people to my office so I've been bugging the maintenance department to get a replacement loudspeaker. Finally they get it an install it.
> 
> Thing was installed for about a day then they took it down (not sure why, seemed to work fine).... So i ask the maintenance guy, What gives?
> 
> His response:
> 
> We had to take it back down because it was tripping the system. This speaker is rated for 8 ohms and the PA system puts out 70 volts. We need a speaker that runs on Volts not Ohms....
> 
> 
> I seriously do not know how to respond to this.



in this case he is basicly..but badly, right. many distributed audio systems like pa in a building run on 70 transformers so that instead of loading down an amp to some ridiculously low ohms to power 20 of them, the transformer changes the impeedence needed so the power is better distributed. someone ordered the wrong part..


----------



## HardCoreDore

criddopher said:


> I recently had one where a guy I know told me back in the day they used to run mad lengths of speaker wire it influence the time alignment before time alignment was in head units and stuff. Apparently the idea was that the signal would take longer to get to the speaker. I mentioned to the guy that the signals travel at near the speed of light, so there is no way you could run enough wire to make a difference. His response was its sound,so its traveling at the speed of sound. Then laughed like I'm a moron...
> 
> yeah....


Wat???








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mawills

Was at a local car show (classic cars, some modern sports cars, and tuner cars) and walked by a guy describing his system to someone:

“Well, it takes 50 watts of power to get an extra 3 decibels of sound. The coils in my crossovers give me an extra 50 watts to make my tweeter levels louder”

Makes we wish I didn’t go active?


----------



## loricv

whats the tie in of an amps damping factor with subwoofer tightness


----------



## Grinder

loricv said:


> whats the tie in of an amps damping factor with subwoofer tightness


There are lots of stupid questions (despite popular belief), but IMHO that isn't one of them.


----------



## Jscoyne2

Grinder said:


> There are lots of stupid questions (despite popular belief), but IMHO that isn't one of them.


I was thinking that. Damping factor seems to be something that mattered in the OS days but i haven't seen more than a passing comment on it, in the 4-5 years i've been on here.

Also, H.S! that guy has been on here since 09 and that was his first post.


----------



## Grinder

Jscoyne2 said:


> I was thinking that. Damping factor seems to be something that mattered in the OS days but i haven't seen more than a passing comment on it, in the 4-5 years i've been on here.
> 
> Also, H.S! that guy has been on here since 09 and that was his first post.


I noticed that too. Maybe he/she has been afraid to ask a "stupid question."


----------



## Ifixtheinternet

I got 3 JL Audio 12W3v3 from a guy on craigslist.
He had them listed as JBL audio subs 

He wanted $180 for all 3 in perfect shape.
I paid the man and drove away as fast as I could.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Ifixtheinternet said:


> I got 3 JL Audio 12W3v3 from a guy on craigslist.
> He had them listed as JBL audio subs
> 
> He wanted $180 for all 3 in perfect shape.
> I paid the man and drove away as fast as I could.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You made out like a bandit!


----------



## Ifixtheinternet

I know, I couldn't believe it.
I got 1 more so my wife and I could both have 2. 

That was like 7 years ago, still rocking them today!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Man I'm behind the times. Didn't realize the w3v3 had been out that long, lol.


----------



## Ifixtheinternet

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Man I'm behind the times. Didn't realize the w3v3 had been out that long, lol.


Hey, why fix it if it ain't broke?
I love my W3s. My systems gone through many changes and never really felt the need to change them, even put them in a better box.

As soon as someone lists some W6 or W7 as JBL I'll grab those. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManBearPig

From another audio forum
Someone made a thread about a 10 inch midrange and the one guy everyone there refers to for sound quality comments, "midrange from a 10inch driver,? that is ********." Then he goes on about how pro drivers and sound quality can't go together.


----------



## ToNasty

ManBearPig said:


> From another audio forum
> Someone made a thread about a 10 inch midrange and the one guy everyone there refers to for sound quality comments, "midrange from a 10inch driver,? that is ********." Then he goes on about how pro drivers and sound quality can't go together.


The thread from smd?


----------



## ManBearPig

ToNasty said:


> ManBearPig said:
> 
> 
> 
> From another audio forum
> Someone made a thread about a 10 inch midrange and the one guy everyone there refers to for sound quality comments, "midrange from a 10inch driver,? that is ********." Then he goes on about how pro drivers and sound quality can't go together.
> 
> 
> 
> The thread from smd?
Click to expand...

Yeah, that guy spreads too much misinformation and everyone over there take everything he says a gospel.


----------



## K-pop sucks

Smd is the same guy who uses a Sony rsx-gs9 for an optical transport.. n
need I say more.


----------



## 207315

I can't compete with these. The electricity traveling at the speed of sound comment was priceless. 

Yesterday a nice, well meaning fellow, who described himself as a sound editing professional told me there was no reason to cross my sub over at 29hz because sound can't be heard at that level. I'm pretty sure I don't have superhuman hearing and I can hear it loudly. He said I should build a new box an cross it over at 60hz. I've also heard music doesn't play that low, to which someone always responds with the pipe organ argument. Who is bumping pipe organ music? Can we get a video?


----------



## ToNasty

Bret burrill said:


> I can't compete with these. The electricity traveling at the speed of sound comment was priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday a nice, well meaning fellow, who described himself as a sound editing professional told me there was no reason to cross my sub over at 29hz because sound can't be heard at that level. I'm pretty sure I don't have superhuman hearing and I can hear it loudly. He said I should build a new box an cross it over at 60hz. I've also heard music doesn't play that low, to which someone always responds with the pipe organ argument. Who is bumping pipe organ music? Can we get a video?


That reminds me of this video

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7h1MiF15vOo

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 207315

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!

I started watching the video thinking kicker was going to dispel the sub 40hz myth and I was going to gain some respect for them, but I was mistaken.


----------



## LBaudio

guy I knew bought some exotic 2-way speakers, since he has no clue how to tune he drove his car to the respected tuner,...after that client commented that tuner did mistake, because he tuned his system like 3-way and not like 2-way as he should,......beyond stupid...and there is much much more


----------



## DavidRam

Bret burrill said:


> Who is bumping pipe organ music? Can we get a video?


Guilty!!  :blush: :surprised: :laugh:

I actually do have a super hi-res recording of a pipe organ... It's pretty spectacular as a demo song.


----------



## Grinder

DavidRam said:


> Guilty!!  :blush: :surprised: :laugh:
> 
> I actually do have a super hi-res recording of a pipe organ... *It's pretty spectacular as a demo* song.


_Hear! Hear!_

I wish I had more pipe organ tracks, particularly ones with the low stuff!


----------



## Jscoyne2

Its called dubstep?

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 207315

DavidRam - "I actually do have a super hi-res recording of a pipe organ... It's pretty spectacular as a demo song."

Awesome. I might have to try this. Could you recommend a recording?

I do love me some Jimmy Smith but I believe that is a Hammond organ and not a pipe organ.


----------



## DavidRam

Bret burrill said:


> DavidRam - "I actually do have a super hi-res recording of a pipe organ... It's pretty spectacular as a demo song."
> 
> Awesome. I might have to try this. Could you recommend a recording?
> 
> I do love me some Jimmy Smith but I believe that is a Hammond organ and not a pipe organ.



I have this album

Cantate Domino | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads

Apologies for the thread jack


----------



## ToNasty

DavidRam said:


> I have this album
> 
> 
> 
> Cantate Domino | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the thread jack


I wish i knew about all those kinds of files. As im not tech savy at all. And i use my phone for audio but its usually just music from android play

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969

Dont think anybody will top this. I had to text him to make sure. LMAO


----------



## ToNasty

draft6969 said:


> Dont think anybody will top this. I had to text him to make sure. LMAO


Thats beautiful


----------



## bravesbaseball17

Jscoyne2 said:


> Its called dubstep?
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


"Just WAIT until you hear the DROP, man!"

-me, age 22


----------



## HardCoreDore

draft6969 said:


> Dont think anybody will top this. I had to text him to make sure. LMAO


Are those 6.5"s & a couple of 6×9"s??? DAMN SON!!! Homeboy is bringing the THUNDA!!! Prolly sound like he gots a GODDAMN GORILLA IN 'DA TRUNK!!! 

'YA 'NA 'MEAN? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969

Sounds like your jealous I found them first. LOL


----------



## Grinder

For your entertainment:

The return of "Chris audiofix and the Omega 40k"

(BEWARE OF COARSE LANGUAGE)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziVQrQ3T6gs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPl2fWE60S4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVV8NX__dxg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcZoeEnUN2k


----------



## draft6969

Classic.


----------



## RockamyZ

Wowwww. They do exist.


----------



## draft6969

I dont know why everyone thinks he is funny. I only have I omega 40k in my van and it slams. Best sub I've ever owned


----------



## Grinder

FAKE NEWS! 

An Omega 40k would have induced an implosion, crushing that van's roof like a beer can.


----------



## tonynca

K-pop sucks said:


> I didn't bother doing time delay. I didn't think it's worth it for a 2 way setup imo Once I start the car and drive it's meaningless to me. I did tune my system with Rew and a umik-1 though.


THIS


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

tonynca said:


> THIS


Yeah that's gold right there. Then he turns around and says he uses it anyway even though he doesn't think it makes a big difference:laugh:


----------



## draft6969

Grinder said:


> FAKE NEWS!
> 
> An Omega 40k would have induced an implosion, crushing that van's roof like a beer can.


Damm liberals always jumping to conclusions. I had the polarity reversed. LMAO


----------



## Grinder

draft6969 said:


> Damm liberals always jumping to conclusions. I had the polarity reversed. LMAO


_Two points!_ :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :bowdown:


----------



## draft6969

Ok I had to post this one. There on Ebay if anyone really wants one. I couldnt get past the point of a tweeter on a under seat sub. Must be some new type of SQ. Then I read the features and he lost me after #2. LMAO 


Features
1. 8" Super Slim Active Subwoofer with Amplifier
2. Equipped with RCA/speaker level inputs, can easily be integrated using existing speaker connections
3. A plurality of radiating holes are arranged on both sides to ensure the heat dissipation and avoid the sound box burning.
4.Wooden body, to minimize vibration caused by noise, to ensure that in a long time, high load performance in the environment stable and reliable.
5.Stainless steel horn protection net cover.
Alloy fuselage to reduce the noise caused by the vibration.


----------



## bravesbaseball17

draft6969 said:


> Alloy fuselage to reduce the noise caused by the vibration.


Neat, it's also an airplane


----------



## draft6969

You cant get a better box than a fuselage


----------



## schmiddr2

> I have a punch 10 inch sub and a boss 400 watt 4 channel amp. Looking to trade both for a good amp, must be at least 600w. *The sub is glued but it still hits hard and doesn’t leak.*


https://nashville.craigslist.org/ele/d/la-vergne-10-inch-sub-and-amp/6841560421.html


----------



## Ifixtheinternet

Ahaaaahahaha!
Is that window caulk?
Over. The. Whole. Surround?

But why?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tonynca

But it hits hard tho

Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syc0path

Ifixtheinternet said:


> Ahaaaahahaha!
> Is that window caulk?
> Over. The. Whole. Surround?
> 
> But why?


I'm guessing the box leaks really bad and/or the sub was way overdriven and that caused most or all of the surround to tear. But remember, it still hits hard, AND there's a Boss amp involved. Man I can't pass up this deal... I gotta skip outta work and make a road trip to Nashville RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## draft6969

Yall are so stupid. Everyone knows that in order for the audio companys to keep making more and more profits they have to cut corners somewhere. Like in this cast they make the surrounds thinner and thinner. So by using window caulk you not only increase the strength and ridigity of the surround. It keeps the sub much more linear during excursion which equates to more SPL and SQ. I thought everyone here was smarter than that. The use of window caulk for surrounds have long been documented on their benefits.


----------



## 04quadcab

schmiddr2 said:


> https://nashville.craigslist.org/ele/d/la-vergne-10-inch-sub-and-amp/6841560421.html


That's right here in my hometown. I need to scoop that up before it's gone!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## preston

draft6969 said:


> Yall are so stupid. Everyone knows that in order for the audio companys to keep making more and more profits they have to cut corners somewhere. Like in this cast they make the surrounds thinner and thinner. So by using window caulk you not only increase the strength and ridigity of the surround. It keeps the sub much more linear during excursion which equates to more SPL and SQ. I thought everyone here was smarter than that. The use of window caulk for surrounds have long been documented on their benefits.


Yeah and don't forget to clean you CD's with Armor All too !


----------



## Theslaking

What's crazy is that sub probably does work. Silicone is flexible so I bet it still moves. Can't be accurate or maintain any excursion. Probably gets real warm since it couldn't possibly work will enough to cool properly.


----------



## CDT FAN

preston said:


> Yeah and don't forget to clean you CD's with Armor All too !


And don't forget to demagnetize them too.

Only $399.99
https://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Rev...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00Y9NBOH2


----------



## schmiddr2

syc0path said:


> I'm guessing the box leaks really bad and/or the sub was way overdriven and that caused most or all of the surround to tear. But remember, it still hits hard, AND there's a Boss amp involved. Man I can't pass up this deal... I gotta skip outta work and make a road trip to Nashville RIGHT NOW!!


Finders keepers, it's all mine. 400 beastly watts and an improved surround sub. I had no choice but to trade my JL HD. Came with free lamp cord.


----------



## bnae38

CDT FAN said:


> And don't forget to demagnetize them too.
> 
> Only $399.99
> https://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Rev...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00Y9NBOH2



Holy hell.


----------



## dumdum

We once had a guy come do db drag... smiling like a Cheshire Cat, in coming into the lanes he went through and did 142db or something with this really nice install in an evo... then went onto explain he’d lost 20db as he had a duff alternator that was doing half its current it should have, it did 162 when we tested it a few weeks ago when it was first installed  we have had all manner of hilarious claims over the years


----------



## Valdemar

So I just got back from the local shop. 

I took them my intimid8rs and asked if they could install them in the front doors, deaded both skins, add barrier and absorber layers and seal the holes in the inside sheet metal skin. I dont want to hack into the subbie so I'd like a pro to get it done.

Understandably I was told a whole new door panel would have to be fabbed. Then he adds that it would sound better with an illusion 6.5 that they sell because these 8's arent that great and you need to add a midrange. I guess he didnt know that I knew a 3 way front stage was in order. 

When I asked if we could just deaden and seal the doors he says they really dont do it like that, its a gimmick and it wont help a bit. Just use butyl style CLD and call it good. 

I promptly left.


----------



## jcesl2

CDT FAN said:


> And don't forget to demagnetize them too.
> 
> Only $399.99
> https://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Rev...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00Y9NBOH2


That's a real company. They also make this low frequency generator.

https://www.musicdirect.com/equipme...=ppc&msclkid=cee94a01d20711f87ad2168de158546a

Since you cant hear or feel it, I feel like I could make a better version and sell it for 20% cheaper.


----------



## Grinder

jcesl2 said:


> That's a real company. They also make this low frequency generator.
> 
> https://www.musicdirect.com/equipme...=ppc&msclkid=cee94a01d20711f87ad2168de158546a
> 
> Since you cant hear or feel it, I feel like I could make a better version and sell it for 20% cheaper.


Here's the one and only review (five stars, of course):



> *Game changer*
> 
> I can't describe it's improvements in normal audiophile terms, however, the improvement is startling. I can only describe it's effect as producing "in the room" sound. Everything becomes much more realistic. Some recordings are elevated to reference. I'm impressed


Sounds legit to me. :laugh:


----------



## ckirocz28

Acoustic Revive makes a demagnetizer for vinyl records, too.


----------



## draft6969

This is the description in Ebay for a punch 75

they were known as cheater amps because you can push about 450 to 4 speakers giving you an output of about 1800 in all and they are known for never quitting on you.


----------



## CDT FAN

draft6969 said:


> This is the description in Ebay for a punch 75
> 
> they were known as cheater amps because you can push about 450 to 4 speakers giving you an output of about 1800 in all and they are known for never quitting on you.


While that description is inaccurate, an amp just like this did dyno test at 403 watts dynamic into 1 channel at 2 ohms. (447 watts into 1 ohm). Not too shabby. In the early 90's, my friend had a Punch 150 and it would crank out the power. He literally beat two 15" woofers to death with it. They weren't cheap ones either.

https://youtu.be/z93o0MKMHNA?t=264


----------



## draft6969

I agree they are great amps but 1800 watts it a tad bit ridiculous


----------



## CDT FAN

draft6969 said:


> I agree they are great amps but 1800 watts it a tad bit ridiculous


definitely


----------



## Smdaniel-11

The head of AD Designs telling me that his 2000 series( a very mid level coaxial) has out performed Hybrids, all Hertz, all Focal and all Audiofrog. Went on to tell me that the high end line should replace my three way HAT and Zapco set up. Expressed my Zapco ZLX’s were crap compared to thier AD Designs amps.
Sad part is he talked so bad about Stereo Integrity’s owner I cancelled my order with him. Nick is a great guy. Learned a valuable lesson. Can’t fix stupid and never trust anyone that needs to bash another company to sell their products..


----------



## Smdaniel-11

CT sounds three way is comparable to a three way GB set up from Audiofrog.. direct from CT sounds..


----------



## CDT FAN

You must have a pretty good product when others start comparing theirs to yours.


----------



## ckirocz28

Smdaniel-11 said:


> The head of AD Designs telling me that his 2000 series( a very mid level coaxial) has out performed Hybrids, all Hertz, all Focal and all Audiofrog. Went on to tell me that the high end line should replace my three way HAT and Zapco set up. Expressed my Zapco ZLX’s were crap compared to thier AD Designs amps.
> Sad part is he talked so bad about Stereo Integrity’s owner I cancelled my order with him. Nick is a great guy. Learned a valuable lesson. Can’t fix stupid and never trust anyone that needs to bash another company to sell their products..


Is that the company with the APEC feature on their amps? Just a compression circuit as far as I can tell. Snake oil.
https://adcaraudio.com/products/amplifiers/


----------



## ManBearPig

https://www.facebook.com/groups/795846483868607/permalink/2053486114771298/?sale_post_id=2053486114771298

Local fb group


----------



## schmiddr2

ManBearPig said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/795846483868607/permalink/2053486114771298/?sale_post_id=2053486114771298
> 
> Local fb group


Not sure which part is worse, the "Barely used", or $1,000. They are both such ridiculous claims.


----------



## draft6969

That is truly a SQ system. With all those different speakers in the same cabinet your bound to have every frequency covered. That's worth far more than $1000


----------



## ToNasty

This is from another forum


----------



## Jscoyne2

ToNasty said:


> This is from another forum


Oh nooooo. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty

Jscoyne2 said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from another forum
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nooooo.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That forum is dieing b3cause of **** like that and people watching youtube thinking 4th and 6th orders are magic at making bricks float


----------



## syc0path

ToNasty said:


> This is from another forum


Well to get really good full range coverage, u have to have a speakers of every size. My install has 2 18s in the trunk, 2 15s in the rear seat, 2 12s under the front seat, 2 10s in the rear shelf, 2 8s in the doors, 2 6.5s in the kickpanels, 2 4s in the dash, 2 2.5s in the sail panels, 1" tweets in the A-pillars, and 3/4" tweets in the roof liner. But I still have a gap between 100-200Hz, so I'm thinking about getting a trailer to house that 60" MTX sub that Richard Clark built


----------



## Jscoyne2

syc0path said:


> Well to get really good full range coverage, u have to have a speakers of every size. My install has 2 18s in the trunk, 2 15s in the rear seat, 2 12s under the front seat, 2 10s in the rear shelf, 2 8s in the doors, 2 6.5s in the kickpanels, 2 4s in the dash, 2 2.5s in the sail panels, 1" tweets in the A-pillars, and 3/4" tweets in the roof liner. But I still have a gap between 100-200Hz, so I'm thinking about getting a trailer to house that 60" MTX sub that Richard Clark built


Hes definitely trolling

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## syc0path

Jscoyne2 said:


> Hes definitely trolling
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Well not really trolling, just taking the ridiculous concepts from the screenshot that ToNasty posted to an even more ludicrous extreme:laugh: No1 should take my last post as legit audio advice!


----------



## Grinder

syc0path said:


> Well not really trolling, just taking the ridiculous concepts from the screenshot that ToNasty posted to an even more ludicrous extreme:laugh: No1 should take my last post as legit audio advice!


What?!? So, now you're saying I should abandon my new plans for a 10-way system?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Grinder said:


> What?!? So, now you're saying I should abandon my new plans for a 10-way system?


You really should step it up to a 31-way system. 31 band EQ means you need 31 speaker pairs. That way you know what speaker you are EQ'ing at the time.


----------



## rton20s

Notloudenuf said:


> You really should step it up to a 31-way system. 31 band EQ means you need 31 speaker pairs. That way you know what speaker you are EQ'ing at the time.


That is the old way of thinking. Current best practice is to use 20 drivers total. Two (L/R) for each octave. Then use a pair of 31 band EQs and you get 3 bands of EQ per driver left and right.


----------



## Grinder

Notloudenuf said:


> You really should step it up to a 31-way system. 31 band EQ means you need 31 speaker pairs. That way you know what speaker you are EQ'ing at the time.


Now, you're talking! This makes perfect sense, and it takes all the guesswork out of EQing and level control.


----------



## Grinder

rton20s said:


> That is the old way of thinking. Current best practice is to use 20 drivers total. Two (L/R) for each octave. Then use a pair of 31 band EQs and you get 3 bands of EQ per driver left and right.


This new learning amazes me!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrD16CBEJRs


----------



## notn41

The bass is too strong


----------



## Niebur3

Not really something that someone said......I can really explain this, you just have to see for yourself.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CRITICAL-M...989575?hash=item441c43ec47:g:QkIAAOSwHPdalGwm


----------



## Jscoyne2

Niebur3 said:


> Not really something that someone said......I can really explain this, you just have to see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CRITICAL-M...989575?hash=item441c43ec47:g:QkIAAOSwHPdalGwm


Its pretty tho

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder

"It's not just hi-fi. It's Super-fi!"

Review: 
"These are by far the best 4 in woofers we have ever used. They outperform even six and a half woofers because they just sound so damn good. We usually pair them up with 400 watts RMS and we cross them over above 50 hertz I swear they sound like 10 inch woofers but these can play up to 3 kilohertz and be paired up with a set of tweeters usually from critical mass because they go down to 2K and sound like the best components you have ever heard"


----------



## syc0path

Grinder said:


> "I swear they sound like 10 inch woofers "


U'd think it'd be bigger news that they figured out how to break the laws of physics! A 4" cone w/ 8mm of excursion can somehow move as much air as a 10" sub... sounds legit :laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf

Niebur3 said:


> Not really something that someone said......I can really explain this, you just have to see for yourself.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CRITICAL-M...989575?hash=item441c43ec47:g:QkIAAOSwHPdalGwm


I read something about Goldilocks Pricing that stores use the 'Goldilocks pricing' technique where one item is too expensive, one too cheap and the middle just right, to influence the buyer. Also Prestige or Premium pricing is when one item is given a huge price tag simply because people will think it's better and buy it.

I think the latter is the marketing strategy of Critical Mass


----------



## jcesl2

Look at their listings that sold:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/metroholdi...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

The marketing is working.


----------



## Theslaking

Critical Mass has been doing this for a long time. They are the masters of the over pricing domain.


----------



## Mahapederdon

A little off topic. I work for a pretty old school home audio video business. When plasma TV's were big a guy I worked with would tell the obvious stupid people that were bragging about TV's that plasma cost so much because they source it from whale blood. Most people would say that makes sense. Or I know. You'd be surprised about what the common consumer will believe. Or pretend to know so they fit in.


----------



## conor_thompson

A local shop by me only sells junk CCA wire. Basically the stuff they sell in walmart with the thick jacket. I asked about OFC, and was told this stuff was the best


----------



## ToNasty

Same guy started again another thread and is basically telling 2 of the smartest people on the site theyre wrong

https://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/topic/213047-80-250hz/


----------



## Jscoyne2

ToNasty said:


> Same guy started again another thread and is basically telling 2 of the smartest people on the site theyre wrong
> 
> https://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/topic/213047-80-250hz/


Jesus ****ing Christ. That guy is something else.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

ToNasty said:


> Same guy started again another thread and is basically telling 2 of the smartest people on the site theyre wrong
> 
> https://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/topic/213047-80-250hz/



But, how do you explain equipment like this?


----------



## ToNasty

He then posted "skar techs told me" ya bro skar is one of the biggest peice of **** companies in car audio. But ok


----------



## ToNasty

rton20s said:


> But, how do you explain equipment like this?


Ds18 is also crap. Thats how i explain it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That DS18 crossover only has 6 pairs of outputs therefore making it completely useless for the 7 pairs needed to PROPERLY cover the spectrum of sound


----------



## OldNewbie

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot! I am crying but I don't if this is funny or pitifully sad!
If he wants explanations, maybe he can get an explanation as to why many audiophiles spend lots of money to avoid crossovers with electrostatic home speakers.


----------



## minbari

rton20s said:


> But, how do you explain equipment like this?


I like that the "midbass" output is only a lowpass. Worthless. (Even if it was high quality)

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## notn41

LOL your responses


----------



## LBaudio

rton20s said:


> But, how do you explain equipment like this?


The comments on that link are ..... I"d rather not say  lolzzzz, a bunch of experts there

I get a red spots on my back when I see such equipment...wanna be pro car audio ....that have nothing to do with real ProAudio like BMS, CV, JBL, .....


----------



## seafish

ToNasty said:


> Same guy started again another thread and is basically telling 2 of the smartest people on the site theyre wrong
> 
> https://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/topic/213047-80-250hz/


That thread is :laugh:!!!


----------



## draft6969

You all are a bunch of novices. I have a driver for every frequency in the spectrum. I bought out the entire supply of thoes DS18 crossovers


----------



## Mahapederdon

This seems to fit the conversation.


----------



## el_bob-o

Mahapederdon said:


> This seems to fit the conversation.


Why is it that the toe eaters are never in stock when I need them?


----------



## LBaudio

Bewith processor will widen your stage


----------



## syc0path

Came across this on a Facebook car audio group and it made my head hurt

"I have this amp in my truck and can only use about half of the gain on it with certain songs with my current sub. There's a clip light that comes on when I need to turn it down according to my installer. What do I need to look for in a sub to be able to crank my amp all the way up if I want to?"

But even worse was the 1st reply:

"From someone who has had this issue with three of those amps in one car I can tell you you need to run kicker power wire. I didn’t believe it either until I change my power wire.... It clips because it doesnt have enough power coming in, to output. I encounter this issue, and called kicker. They asked If I was using Kicker wire and I said no. They told me to switch to kicker wire, and it would fix it. I didn’t believe them, but i switched the wiring, and BOOM, my issues went away."


----------



## ToNasty

syc0path said:


> Came across this on a Facebook car audio group and it made my head hurt
> 
> 
> 
> "I have this amp in my truck and can only use about half of the gain on it with certain songs with my current sub. There's a clip light that comes on when I need to turn it down according to my installer. What do I need to look for in a sub to be able to crank my amp all the way up if I want to?"
> 
> 
> 
> But even worse was the 1st reply:
> 
> 
> 
> "From someone who has had this issue with three of those amps in one car I can tell you you need to run kicker power wire. I didn’t believe it either until I change my power wire.... It clips because it doesnt have enough power coming in, to output. I encounter this issue, and called kicker. They asked If I was using Kicker wire and I said no. They told me to switch to kicker wire, and it would fix it. I didn’t believe them, but i switched the wiring, and BOOM, my issues went away."


What group is this? I need see this ****ery

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahapederdon

syc0path said:


> Came across this on a Facebook car audio group and it made my head hurt<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> "I have this amp in my truck and can only use about half of the gain on it with certain songs with my current sub. There's a clip light that comes on when I need to turn it down according to my installer. What do I need to look for in a sub to be able to crank my amp all the way up if I want to?"
> 
> But even worse was the 1st reply:
> 
> "From someone who has had this issue with three of those amps in one car I can tell you you need to run kicker power wire. I didn’t believe it either until I change my power wire.... It clips because it doesnt have enough power coming in, to output. I encounter this issue, and called kicker. They asked If I was using Kicker wire and I said no. They told me to switch to kicker wire, and it would fix it. I didn’t believe them, but i switched the wiring, and BOOM, my issues went away."


I wish I was that nieve. That's the blind leading the blind.


----------



## JCsAudio

There is a sucker born every moment, some grow smarter and out of it and some just don’t. Some smarter people say its part of Darwinism or natural selection. At least it makes for good entertainment I guess.


----------



## ManBearPig

"JL is what you buy when your done playing with other brands."
-Local audio shop


----------



## ckirocz28

ManBearPig said:


> "JL is what you buy when your done playing with other brands."
> -Local audio shop


I think what he means is, "JL is what you buy when you've given up".


----------



## ToNasty

ManBearPig said:


> "JL is what you buy when your done playing with other brands."
> -Local audio shop


What does that mean

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManBearPig

ToNasty said:


> ManBearPig said:
> 
> 
> 
> "JL is what you buy when your done playing with other brands."
> -Local audio shop
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Basically JL gear is end game lol. I was looking at a pair of tw5s and that was his response


----------



## jrwalte

syc0path said:


> "From someone who has had this issue with three of those amps in one car I can tell you you need to run kicker power wire. I didn’t believe it either until I change my power wire.... It clips because it doesnt have enough power coming in, to output. I encounter this issue, *and called kicker. They asked If I was using Kicker wire and I said no. They told me to switch to kicker wire, and it would fix it.* I didn’t believe them, but i switched the wiring, and BOOM, my issues went away."


That HAS to be a troll! hah :laugh:


----------



## ToNasty

jrwalte said:


> That HAS to be a troll! hah


To be honest it may have been kicker that said it. Do you remember when kicker said they tune their boxes high because anything below 40hz is muddy unwanted bass

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwalte

I have never used or researched Kicker. Don't plan to


----------



## ToNasty

Who wants a laugh? From another forum


----------



## Grinder

"You can't set gains by ear." :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Guess my gains have never really been set because I've always used my ears since day one back in 03:laugh:


----------



## ToNasty

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Guess my gains have never really been set because I've always used my ears since day one back in 03


That was actually me that said that. But the part I was referring to is how hes et the gains. Putting his ear right at the sub 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes

I actually saw a video SM made about how its impossible to set gains without a DD-1 and that the 3/4 volume of the deck thing is all a lie...Its on youtube..


----------



## tRidiot

3/4 volume thing? I don't know what that is. What 3/4 volume thing?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

tRidiot said:


> 3/4 volume thing? I don't know what that is. What 3/4 volume thing?


Set gains at 3/4 volume so you'll have room to go up a little more on lower recordings providing your headunit is clean all the way up or close to it. That's how I understand it anyway. I think there's also this thing where people do it at 3/4 to get full volume most of the time to make sure they don't clip the headunit before full output. You better use the SMD gain setting thingy otherwise your system will only play Rebecca Pidgeon 24/7:laugh:


----------



## ToNasty

tRidiot said:


> 3/4 volume thing? I don't know what that is. What 3/4 volume thing?


It's nothing because I've head headunit clip at half volume. It makes. I sense why people would say 3/4

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT

"What? They sound good!"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Dem some strange looking twitters...


----------



## tyroneshoes

ToNasty said:


> It's nothing because I've head headunit clip at half volume. It makes. I sense why people would say 3/4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


True. But with all the installer videos on youtube, we know that current pioneers and Kenwoods dont clip even at full volume. I still do the around 3/4 of max volume since not all recordings are the same volume. Also amps with the DD-1 or something similar built in


----------



## saltyone

Well...I just killed an afternoon reading this thread. The tension was immense...I just knew I'd find a quote from me in here...LOL! Best thread ever...


----------



## LBaudio

Guy said that System should play balanced and correct with all gains to the max. This guy is looking for new set of midbass drivers, but that new set he said, should follow mid and high output without a problem....... nobody cant help this guy,...useless


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

saltyone said:


> Well...I just killed an afternoon reading this thread. The tension was immense...I just knew I'd find a quote from me in here...LOL! Best thread ever...


One of my quotes was in here. Man I was an ignorant ass back in the day:laugh:However, the quote in this thread wasn't technically wrong. It was about a great system making bad recordings sound worse. As detail in a system increases the bad stuff in a recording also becomes more obvious. I do know bad recordings are way more tolerable with my Sandisk digital audio player I use at work with $10 earbuds than they are going through an sq system that's built and tuned to be super detailed. The earbuds are like listening to music through a stereo TV but as rough as I am on them they get the job done fine.


----------



## Skinny Puppy

I cut a hole in the floor of my trucks cab now the sub points at the road. The elements won’t damage the sub, no road noise goes through the thin cone. Now everyone can put up with my bass in traffic.


----------



## benny z

Skinny Puppy said:


> I cut a hole in the floor of my trucks cab now the sub points at the road. The elements won’t damage the sub, no road noise goes through the thin cone. Now everyone can put up with my bass in traffic.




Spoken like a true internet critic.


----------



## Knobby Digital

Stop at Best Buy to get some spade connectors and the guy in the car audio section says he doesn't know what that is. Point out what they are in an amp wiring kit, and he says, "Wow, I've never heard of those. I didn't even know stuff like that existed."


_Later that day...
_

I'm at my buddy's shop installing a Helix PSix in my car and friend of a friend asks what amp that is and how much power it puts out. I tell him 120x6 and bro says to me, "Oh the amp I had was way better than that then. It was like 2000 watts, a Hifonics Brutus. But I was running two 12"s, so...."


----------



## PaperLion

I once put a Peavey bass amp combo in the trunk of my first car, a 1990 Corolla, and took it to a stereo shop to ask if they could hook it up. At the time, I thought it was stupid when the guy asked me if I knew what it was actually supposed to be used for. Of course I knew, but I was poor and someone had abandoned the thing in my garage after a practice session. Still, I bet that is a story he never stopped telling. I don't think I've ever told anyone. I can't be the only person that ever tried that.


----------



## drop1

PaperLion said:


> I once put a Peavey bass amp combo in the trunk of my first car, a 1990 Corolla, and took it to a stereo shop to ask if they could hook it up. At the time, I thought it was stupid when the guy asked me if I knew what it was actually supposed to be used for. Of course I knew, but I was poor and someone had abandoned the thing in my garage after a practice session. Still, I bet that is a story he never stopped telling. I don't think I've ever told anyone. I can't be the only person that ever tried that.


It would have worked. I play regular music through my cabs all the time. They sound great for what it is. Sounds like a club or oa type system.

What they don't do is play sub frequcies very well. 
Bass guitar is actually a low midrange instrument and most cabs dont like being played too much below about 60hz. The do have content below that but it's used to color the tone and has no real power behind it like actual subs. 
It would have gotten loud as hell though and played up to about 3000hz lol.


----------



## Thegenuinearticle

"The guys that were winning all the competitions all used fiberglass because it makes the speakers sound the best". 

-Completely uninformed moron pretending to know about something he knows nothing about.

(Eye roll....sigh)- Yours truly...


----------



## tRidiot

PaperLion said:


> I once put a Peavey bass amp combo in the trunk of my first car, a 1990 Corolla, and took it to a stereo shop to ask if they could hook it up. At the time, I thought it was stupid when the guy asked me if I knew what it was actually supposed to be used for. Of course I knew, but I was poor and someone had abandoned the thing in my garage after a practice session. Still, I bet that is a story he never stopped telling. I don't think I've ever told anyone. I can't be the only person that ever tried that.



Hell, I ran an old 70's style wooden Pioneer home cabinet speaker (yes, just one of them) with a 15" sub in it sitting in the back seat of my car - running off one channel of an old Pioneer headunit. This was back when CD players were new and it was a 3/4 detachable face unit. I think I paid close to $400 for the deck, if that all gives you any idea.

Hell, I ran that for several years. lol


----------



## Benny Edward

Brad92 said:


> I'm sure this has been posted before in this thread, but every time I see this, I can't stop laughing:
> 
> :laugh:



This hurts my face as I squint so hard at the dumbf?cK3ry of this image


----------



## Stycker

Benny Edward said:


> This hurts my face as I squint so hard at the dumbf?cK3ry of this image


I think the remote wire is the biggest one there.


----------



## Grinder

There are approximately 30 posts worth of stupid in this thread. LOL https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...51-trying-get-max-impact-my-12-subwoofer.html


----------



## draft6969

Yikes!!!!


----------



## Alfa Guy

Bose is high end


----------



## gijoe

Alfa Guy said:


> Bose is high end


The thing about Bose is that they are actually really brilliant, but they don't have any interest in selling to the hi-fi market. Bose does amazing things with enclosures, that nobody else is doing, but they are focusing on being in every home, instead of a handful of homes. If Bose took their tech and used high end drivers, they could easily produce some amazing speakers, but they'd rather make money, so they sell products that fit within the price point of most casual listeners, which is a lot more profitable than trying to sell a dozen speakers a year to the audiophile snobs.


----------



## Lanson

Grinder said:


> There are approximately 30 posts worth of stupid in this thread. LOL https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...51-trying-get-max-impact-my-12-subwoofer.html



LOL yep, and now I'm mired in it.


----------



## notn41

Too much bassssss


----------



## Aldaa

guy is selling this on facebook for 75 dollars... here's the post

"sub was pulled from a car fire, and was really bought just to see if it’d still work and i ended up using it for months. thing sounds amazing for being through a fire. the lip has damage but is not blown anywhere. they run 100 brand new so i’m asking 75 but i’m open to offers. i have video proof the sub works and hits hard and doesn’t produce a blown sound. "


----------



## SLicK55 AMG

Grinder said:


> _Hear! Hear!_
> 
> I wish I had more pipe organ tracks, particularly ones with the low stuff!


Bach Toccata and Fugue in D Minor. Loud please.


----------



## Vx220

My grandfather took me to see Carlo Curley play, not in a church but was still an amazing experience


----------



## imickey503

That Subwoofer is SKarred for life. Looks like it has Herpes. 


Aldaa said:


> View attachment 261181
> 
> 
> guy is selling this on facebook for 75 dollars... here's the post
> 
> "sub was pulled from a car fire, and was really bought just to see if it’d still work and i ended up using it for months. thing sounds amazing for being through a fire. the lip has damage but is not blown anywhere. they run 100 brand new so i’m asking 75 but i’m open to offers. i have video proof the sub works and hits hard and doesn’t produce a blown sound. "



That's Hot..


----------



## zeebo56

Most recent thing I have heard was a car audio shop owner telling me my Chevy volt wouldn't do more than 500 watts lol. I didn't have my sub/amp in the car at the time and too bad I didn't have the Orion 4000.2 in my car to show him a couple thousand watts being put out in my car.


----------



## draft6969

The new Cadillac Escalades higher high fidelity system. Nothing screams SQ like speakers in the headrest


----------



## rton20s

draft6969 said:


> The new Cadillac Escalades higher high fidelity system. Nothing screams SQ like speakers in the headrest


Mercedes C230 Re-build by Scott Babson at Kustom Kar


----------



## SkizeR

rton20s said:


> Mercedes C230 Re-build by Scott Babson at Kustom Kar


Lol. 

Also, who said that they're playing music? What if they're just doing nav or backup chimes? And even if they are playing music, how do you know what the signal is?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969

Because I actually read up on it. AGK 36 speaker system


----------



## rton20s

draft6969 said:


> Because I actually read up on it. AGK 36 speaker system


Link?


----------



## Aldaa

imickey503 said:


> That Subwoofer is SKarred for life. Looks like it has Herpes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Hot..


FIRE SALE 25% OFF! ???


----------



## ManBearPig

"Bro I cant even hear your subs"


----------



## krushy^

Yesterday in a Swedish Facebook group "everything that is more expensive is better. If you have a soundsystem for 10k it's automatically better than one for 9k" 

Like wtf, expensive doesn't automatically mean it's better... When I told them that they got angry and went on a rant, "a tweeter for 1000 bucks is clearly better than one for 900, why would they take 100 bucks more if it wasn't worth it?"

But when I told them "Good so let's build in a Koenigsegg for a couple of mils, it's clearly better than to build in a Saab since the car costs more" they wouldn't recognize their own logic.... 

Swedish people sometimes 

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Rivera

I got a stupid question so hopefully this is the write place to ask this question, if using my kicks for proper imaging for my I saw this ACE640TT 6.5" DVC Dual Tweeter Stereo Trimless Speaker 120W w/Titanium Coated Dome Tweeters hopefully thus link came out right if not copy and paste it, so back to question can I put two of these in my kicks left side aimed to passenger and right aim to driver since it's dvc so we can combine left and right channel to each speaker and their pathlenths are closer to the left and right ear so they should arrive at the same time and at 8 ohm we can use a 100x2 ch amp and parallel the left ch from both speakers to left ch making a 4 ohm load and also for right , my question is would this work or not or would it screw up the soundstage because if it would work we have both seat tuning if not I guess I'll go back to the drawing board, thanks for listening and be gentle I'm a noob here but read alot just trying to see what could work and not, thanks again


----------



## syc0path

Luis Rivera said:


> I got a stupid question so hopefully this is the write place to ask this question, if using my kicks for proper imaging for my I saw this ACE640TT 6.5" DVC Dual Tweeter Stereo Trimless Speaker 120W w/Titanium Coated Dome Tweeters


1) This is not the correct place to post this
2) Having 2 sets of drivers in the same door is generally a bad idea becuz the sound will arrive from 2 different points, causing interference
3) Those particular speakers use psycho-acoustical tricks to try to replicate stereo sound. It would almost be like have 4 sets of drivers in your doors, which of course is worse than 2 sets.
4) Those are indoor speakers and probably wouldn't hold up well in an automotive environment -- especially in a door where they will be exposed to rain water and mechanical shock from the doors being closed.


----------



## Luis Rivera

Thanks for the quick reply, just wanted to know if it worked or not, now I'm going to experiment with one on the center of dash to see how it sounds and if it sound good using reflected sound ,thanks again


----------



## ANS

Me talking to a customer about their subwoofer being blown

Me: "Well, did you build the box to the manufacturer schematics?"

Them: "I know more than those schematics. You gotta make sure the port is as large as possible, and definitely flared. Being flared at the end will give you a lot more output. So I made sure my box was as large as possible. The subwoofer you sold me is just ****."

And then I questioned myself whether it was worth trying to explain how the volume in a box acts as a suspension. I realized it was easier to say "Well you didn't follow the manufacturer suggested specifications so the warranty is void. Sorry bud, can't help you." He looked as if he were about to cut my head off. Not a customer I will miss. You can't always teach people common sense.


----------



## Sam Spade

This is the best thread ever @SkizeR you bastard, I'm one page in and I'm not going to get anything done this weekend  (note just in case bastard is a term of endearment used by aussies)


----------



## Sam Spade

my contribution from today in a conversation about whether a 20 watt or 200 watt amp is more likely to blow a 100 watt speaker: "_If the assumption is that the speaker rating is accurate and that the amplifiers will be driven as hard as they can possibly be driven, the the answer is simple. The 20 watt amplifier will NEVER EVER blow the speakers. Ever. No matter what. Ever._ "


----------



## captainbuff

When I first started playing guitar and was in a band as a teenager...the other guitarist was discussing getting a PA system and suggested ‘if we had three people go halves it wouldn’t cost too much...’.

He was a sh1t guitarist as well FWIW


----------



## syc0path

ANS said:


> Them: "I know more than those schematics. You gotta make sure the port is as large as possible, and definitely flared. Being flared at the end will give you a lot more output. So I made sure my box was as large as possible. The subwoofer you sold me is just ****."
> 
> And then I questioned myself whether it was worth trying to explain how the volume in a box acts as a suspension.


Man, I can't believe how much time I've wasted designing sub boxes all these years... all I had to do was make the port as large as possible -- as long as it's flared, that's the real secret. Obviously manufacturers don't know this, so they may make up a bunch of BS schematics. And u really should have sold that guy a better sub, 1 that would work w/ the 1-size-fits-all approach.

LMAO... yeah I think u were smart not to waste your time explaining anything. He's clearly not interested in learning when he thinks he knows more than the manufacturer!


----------



## captainbuff

syc0path said:


> He's clearly not interested in learning when he thinks he knows more than the manufacturer!


Although you said that in reference to something else...I can’t help but give it a thumbs up In general. There seem to be a few guys popping up and saying how you should do ‘this and this and this’...and completely ignore the manufacturers instructions.

As a general rule - if in doubt - read the manufacturers documents. Not what some guy says is the way to do it.

Peace


----------



## lucas569

"i like my sub bass in stereo" sigh


----------



## rton20s

lucas569 said:


> "i like my sub bass in stereo" sigh


My sub bass is in stereo, even if all the content I'm feeding them is mono.


----------



## Niebur3

Sam Spade said:


> my contribution from today in a conversation about whether a 20 watt or 200 watt amp is more likely to blow a 100 watt speaker: "_If the assumption is that the speaker rating is accurate and that the amplifiers will be driven as hard as they can possibly be driven, the the answer is simple. The 20 watt amplifier will NEVER EVER blow the speakers. Ever. No matter what. Ever._ "


Does it count if the stupid thing is Sam Spade putting this quote in this thread?


----------



## Sam Spade

Niebur3 said:


> Does it count if the stupid thing is Sam Spade putting this quote in this thread?


Niebur, you are right, it was stupid and disrespectful for me to put this quote here after another member made this comment in another thread. My brain was switched off. One thing I'm glad about is I didn't name the member, but this forum is like a soap opera with gossip and it was going to come back.

I apologize to @GotFrogs unreservedly and am sorry.

I've been tempted to delete it but owning up to your mistakes is important and deleting it takes away from that

Sam


----------



## captainbuff

Niebur3 said:


> Does it count if the stupid thing is Sam Spade putting this quote in this thread?


‘A Comedy of Errors’

Except not very funny.


----------



## dumdum

Sam Spade said:


> my contribution from today in a conversation about whether a 20 watt or 200 watt amp is more likely to blow a 100 watt speaker: "_If the assumption is that the speaker rating is accurate and that the amplifiers will be driven as hard as they can possibly be driven, the the answer is simple. The 20 watt amplifier will NEVER EVER blow the speakers. Ever. No matter what. Ever._ "


The statement is actually correct...


----------



## captainbuff

dumdum said:


> The statement is actually correct...


Pretty sure Sam was verbatim quoting Andy when he made the statement...could be wrong


----------



## dumdum

captainbuff said:


> Pretty sure Sam was verbatim quoting Andy when he made the statement...could be wrong


I know 🤷🏽‍♂️ I’m saying andy was correct... Sam is incorrect as this thread is for stupid statements...

A 20w amp will maybe produce 30-35w when hard clipped, a coil capable of taking 100w will not be damaged by 30-35w...


----------



## captainbuff

dumdum said:


> I know 🤷🏽‍♂️ I’m saying andy was correct... Sam is incorrect as this thread is for stupid statements...
> 
> A 20w amp will maybe produce 30-35w when hard clipped, a coil capable of taking 100w will not be damaged by 30-35w...


LMAO...yeah gotcha now mate 👍


----------

